# September Sweet Peas (Our 2015 Rainbows)



## Bug222

Hey ladies anyone else here yet with a Sept 2015 due date? Just got a bfp this am at 10 dpo. Had an early MC in Feb then a MMC at 9+5 in May. Im absolutely terrified! Sat on the bathroom floor shaking and crying for a good half hour when I saw the second line.

Sept Rainbows-

Bug222- Brodie- August 27th- 7lbs 1oz
Babyfeva- Angelina- August 31th- 7lbs 15oz
Mrsgoodhart- Harrison- September 11th- 8lbs 3oz
Confuzion - Zinnia- August 18th- 7lbs 6oz
Cutieq - Vincent- September 2nd- 8lbs 9oz
Mrs Reineke:blue:
ellahopesky- Willow- August 23rd- 7lbs 15oz
xoxo4angel:angel:
knobby
AmbiguousHope :pink:
Jelly tots:angel:
wantabby- Adeline- September 1st- 7lbs 6oz
tryiNHouston :pink:
bluefish 1980 :angel:
Tink_
kdmalk
maryanne1987- Aurora Rose- Aug 29th- 7lbs 12oz
Sarahlou372
karenh
yazzy :yellow:
carebear1981- Bradley- September 19th- 8lbs 7oz
Radiance :angel:
Khadijah-x
Chrissi1981
Christi85 - Hector- September 9th- 7lbs 6oz
lol2811:blue:
28329
monkeysmommy
Tooth_fairy
gabdin
LeaM:blue:

https://i.imgur.com/E8hgOTw.gif 


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/E8hgOTw.gif[/img][/url]  


https://i.imgur.com/TDUhBYp.gif 


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/TDUhBYp.gif[/img][/url]  


https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Bug22-congrats sweetie!!! I'm so sorry for your losses. I got a super faint BFP at 9 dpo 2 days ago then more positive yesterday and today!! I too had 2 losses this year. I had a MMC at almost 11 weeks (baby stopped growing at 9 weeks) in April, then a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks in June. 

I'm super nervous which sucks because I feel that I can't be excited. I'm really hoping this is our rainbow baby. I already have a 2 yr old son that I'm blessed with but would love to give him a sibling.


----------



## Bug222

Hi babyfeva!! I remember you from some of the orher threads! Congratulations! Fxd this is our time for a rainbow!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug22-when will you make an appointment to see your doctor?


----------



## Bug222

I actually already had an appt booked for another reason on Dec 31- so I will just wait for then. How about you?


----------



## babyfeva

I don't know yet. I'm kind of scared of having my hcg levels checked because I remembered it stressed me out the last 2 times not having great doubling times.


----------



## Bug222

Yeah Im not sure if I will bother. I didn't with my son and it was a lot less stressful. I did with the last pregnancy and had good doubling time but in the end it didn't matter.


----------



## babyfeva

I agree. I've learned you can't do much about it all. Just going to try my best to stay positive.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hi there.....cautiously optimistic. Due (hopefully) September 5th. Had a MMC in October at 11 weeks..... So I'm pretty scared to be excited.


----------



## Bug222

Welcome mrs goodheart!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thank you! Glad to be here with you :)


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Mrsgoldhart!! Wishing you a sticky bean.


----------



## confuzion

Hello bug and babyfeva :hi:, I know both of you hehe. Hi mrsgoodhart :hi:.

So it seems I'm due September 8th. Truth be told I'm struggling to find positivity. But I don't want to keep on complaining about it on my journal and around the TTC and TTCAL ladies so think it'll be nice to talk to you ladies for a little while even if this doesn't work out. 

My history is in my siggy but I'll type it anyway. 4 MC, 3 of them missed (one possible molar), and 1 early loss. So this is lucky pregnancy #5?

Will hopefully get some betas next week.


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Confuzion!! I'm so glad you're here. Congratulations! How far along are you? I'm so truly sorry for your losses. I've had 2 miscarriages this year (1 MMC, 1 natural) I'm really hoping this is going to be our rainbow baby!! I have a good feeling for us. :)


----------



## confuzion

3+3 by LMP and 3+6 by conception. So still very early days. Got my BFP at 9 DPO so I've known for about 4 days. I remember you from the february rainbows group. Nice that we're in a rainbow group together again. Hopefully this time we actually get our rainbows!


----------



## babyfeva

Is it weird that I don't feel super excited? I feel really nervous. I just want to feel happy.


----------



## confuzion

I agree. And definitely not weird. Feeling the same way. Wish I could feel as happy and naive as I did in my first pregnancy :sad1:.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Agreed. I've actually been telling myself all day long,"It'll just die, it'll just die. you won't get a baby".....mostly so that if that turns out to be true, I can just say that I told myself so and pretend it's less devastating. I am having a very hard time being excited about this pregnancy because I'm constantly terrified it will end. My OB promised me last time that I could have all the betas and whatever other labs I want, and early (and plentiful) ultrasounds, so I'll call tomorrow and get started on that but quite honestly I'm not sure it will help me relax. I wish I could just be carefree about this pregnancy.


----------



## Bug222

Hey confuzion! The thing I like about this part of the forum is that everyone really does understand the heightened fear and the struggle to get excited about a bfp. We will get through this together!!!


----------



## confuzion

mrsgoodheart - Yeah don't think there's anything on this earth that will help me relax at this point (nothing safe in pregnancy anyway :haha:). Did you call your OB today?

Bug - I agree, so glad this part of the forum exists. Hopefully 2015 is kind to all of us.

Called my doctor's office today and I am set up for an appointment on Monday 2:30 (eastern time). Nervous! Tested again this morning and the lines are still reassuring so far! 13 DPO today. Time is moving so slooowww.


----------



## confuzion

Want to share BFP pics ladies?

Went out and bought a box of FRERs just now and of course tested :haha:. 9, 11, and 13 DPO. I THINK this is ok. I was a little disappointed that it wasn't as dark as the control. I feel like whenever I test even if the lines are darker they're never good enough. So I keep testing :dohh:.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bug222

They look great confuzion!

I haven't tested again since I ran out of FRERs. So Confuzion you have already seen these. 10,11,12 and 14 dpo the sad looking ic is 14dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## confuzion

i think we're both doing well for this stage of pregnancy! Will you be going for serial betas?


----------



## Bug222

I'm not sure. I don't see my gap till wed- then I will be referred to the local maternity clinic and will need to then make an appt with them. So it really depends if my gp wants to do them. I'm undecided if I even want to or not. If I do I will prob stress about them, if I don't I will stress anyway. I did them last time and the doubled perfectly, but it didn't make a difference in the end.


----------



## cutieq

I was looking a September thread and see a lot of my favorite ladies here. Hooray!!! 

Cautiously optimistic. EDD is a day after my birthday!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Confuzion- I did call my doctor....it turned out the office closed for the holiday until Monday but I went ahead and had him paged. He's such a great guy, reassured me it's what he's here for and gladly wrote for progesterone and hcg with plans for another hcg Sunday to check for doubling. 
I finally had the courage to take an FRER today....I'd been using dollar tree tests which I was getting positives on, but NEVER got a positive on either brand of IC I have. I was terrified the FRER would be negative too, but it wasn't! 
I also accidentally took a 6 hour nap at 4pm, now it's midnight and I'm happily back under the covers. Nothing the reassurance of intense fatigue, huh?? ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babyfeva

Nice picture of your tests girls!! I will try and post mine tomorrow. I have to upload them still. I took 4 FRERs and several IC's, lol. I'm really hoping for our rainbows ladies.

Cutie-welcome and congrats!!


----------



## Bug222

Glad you were able to get your blood work sorted out mrsgoodhart. Beautiful lines!

Yay welcome Cutie!!! 

Looking forward to seeing your tests babyfeva- as a complete aside, every time I type your name with my iPad I have to go back and correct the autocorrection from baby feta.... Makes me laugh every time :)


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Glad you were able to get your blood work sorted out mrsgoodhart. Beautiful lines!
> 
> Yay welcome Cutie!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your tests babyfeva- as a complete aside, every time I type your name with my iPad I have to go back and correct the autocorrection from baby feta.... Makes me laugh every time :)

LOL, you're making me hungry! I accidentally had a little Feta today with a greek salad.


----------



## confuzion

Bug - understood about the betas. Definitely not out of the woods even if they double properly. And they can cause some serious stress. That said, think I will be torturing myself with them anyway :haha:.

mrsgoodheart - definitly a pretty BFP you got there :happydance:

babyfeva - yay I love looking at BFPs :D

cutie - HIIIIIIIIII

https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m70pbsYscK1r6roa0o1_500.gif


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Peed on some more sticks today! Liking the way this FRER is looking, I can't swear to it but I don't think it ever got this dark with my angel baby- will have to go home and look because I (weird, I know...) have those tests still.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## confuzion

Beautiful line! Your progression from yesterday to day is HUGE! Maybe rainbow twinsies in there?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh that would be an oh shit for sure, but I'd take it!


----------



## confuzion

Haha, me too! I used to be so scared of conceiving twins, but at this point, I'll take quads! Just give me some babies!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yesssss! I used to be all "I don't want to find out what it is, and I want a natural labor and this and that" and now I'm like "ehhhh who cares, I just want the baby at the end!"


----------



## cutieq

Same here! I used to always say I didn't want to be pregnant during the summer or didn't want twins. Just like you said, Im more than happy with whatever life brings me. Your lines look amazing! I'm itching to see what mine would look like now, but I shall wait. I'm equally terrified to see it. 

I tried to think of a catchy September name for us but my brain could only think of hurricanes :rofl:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

All I could think was September sapphires since that is (one of) the birthstones.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I'm a September baby so this should easy for me. Seeing rainbows makes me happy every time though!


----------



## cutieq

My latest lines :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Lovely lines, cutieq!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies! Cutie told me about this thread and I wanted to join you guys. I'm currently 13dpo and found out at 9dpo that I was pregnant. It was a faint line, but there. I've had 2 early miscarriages. One at 5 1/2 weeks and one at 6 weeks. My husband and I do not have any children, so we're praying that 3rd time is a charm and this is our rainbow. I'm absolutely terrified though. I'm currently 3 weeks 5 days along and due approx. September 7th. I'm a September baby like Cutie, so this would be the best birthday present ever!! I have Factor V Leiden which is a blood clotting disorder that I normally don't have to take anything for, but this time around I'm taking one 81mg baby aspirin a day along with vitamin c, vitamin d3, omega 3's and a prescribed prenatal with more folic acid in it. With my first 2 pregnancies I just took an over the counter prenatal. Because I have the Factor V Leiden they tested me for any other blood clotting disorders and all the tests were normal but one called anticardiolipin antibodies was just slightly abnormal, but the blood doctor said those levels could increase when I get pregnant. So she told me when I did get pregnant again that she wanted to check those levels again and if they have increased, she will put me on Lovenox injections to help thin my blood. So yesterday I went in and had my blood drawn to have it checked and I go back in on Wednesday the 31st to see what the results are. The thought of having to give myself shots every day scares me, but I'll do whatever it takes to have a baby. I've had some other testing done as well after I bugged my doctor to do it. Here are my results...

Thyroid-normal
FSH-normal
Estradiol-normal
Progesterone-normal (checked on CD21 of a non pregnant cycle)
AMH (egg reserve)-normal

So with all that said I'm hoping between my 2 blood clotting things that is the problem and the baby aspirin and/or the Lovenox will do the trick. I've been scared that maybe I need progesterone supplements even if it's normal, but my doctor said she doesn't think it's necessary because my body is producing it naturally and she didn't want to supplement me if I didn't need it. I have to trust her opinion though and put it in God's hands. I have to call on Monday to get blood draws set up to check my HCG levels and I'm going to have them monitor my progesterone levels as well, just for peace of mind. I can't get in to see her until January 26th, which puts me right at 8 weeks. I'm going to see if she can't squeeze me in a bit sooner considering I've never made it that far before. But we'll see. It won't change anything I'm sure. I'm just scared. :cry: So that's my long story. Praying we all will be blessed finally with our rainbows.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Mrs. Reineke! I know you from another thread. Like I mentioned before it's great that your doctor is being proactive. I'm sure this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome mrs Reineke!!! 

Great lines cutie!


----------



## babyfeva

Ok, I'm going to attempt and post a picture of my tests. If it doesn't work, I'll re-try. The IC's are I believe 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15dpo's.
 



Attached Files:







BFP Dec 2014.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## cutieq

Excellent lines babfeva!


----------



## confuzion

Hehe saw it in your journal cutie, loving it! Are these the darkest lines you've ever gotten? So far so good. And we can keep breathing!

MrsR - :wave:, I know your from the RPL thread. I love that I know so many of you ladies. It's so nice to go through it with you <3.

cutie - I think threads on the PAL board are always (month) rainbows. But in the pregnancy discussion/group section they always have a catchy name. For this last September I believe they were September Stars (I was never a fan of that :haha:). I don't think anyone has started the September 2015 group yet. I think September Mushrooms would be cute (September is mushroom month!) lol. Or september cupcakes or something.

I wouldn't join one of those groups until second tri though I think. I've had too leave too many of them!


----------



## confuzion

wow babyfeva your tests are SO DARK for those DPOs :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Ok thanks for clearing that up. I like this thread just fine! I don't want to get ahead of myself lol.

These are definitely the darkest lines I've ever gotten which excites me!


----------



## Bug222

Your tests are great babyfeva!

We can make a cute name for this group..... I was just very un-creative when I made the group! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Bug, I like it! I never knew where those other groups came from. A rainbow is all i want lol.


----------



## confuzion

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/

This is where the birth month groups are usually formed. If you want to peruse through them. I'm actually looking forward to someone starting the September month. I like to lurk and I'm curious what the name will be :haha:.


----------



## cutieq

Awesome. I'm a lurker. Not sure when I will feel comfortable enough to join an actual pregnancy thread. I joined Junebugs with my last loss and it's hard now seeing those pop up.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I've joined a group every.single.time. I was even the 'keeper' for June 2014 thread. Never doing that again :haha:.

This time, I will be waiting for sure. This thread is plenty for me. Besides those groups get so big it's hard to keep up with them.


----------



## Bug222

I do like having a small group here of people who turkey understand what we are all going through!


----------



## Bug222

Ok that should have said truly... Had too much turkey the last few days lol


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies. I agree, my first pregnancy I joined the pregnancy 1st trimester thread and even started one. Bad idea because I had to leave at 5 1/2 weeks. :cry: My second one I didn't join and I'm not going to this time either until I get to the 2nd trimester as well. We do need a group name. Hmmm...what about September Seeds, September Smiles, September Sunshine. I'm brain dead, that's all I can think of right now. LOL!!


----------



## confuzion

Haha bug at turkey! 

September is a hard month to think of names for. Not much goes on that month :haha:.


----------



## confuzion

If we all decide on a name I would make a cute little button to link the group with ;)

ETA: How about September Buttons? :haha:, orrr peanuts. I like sunshines ^^


----------



## cutieq

I will obsess over this type thing. Get ready ladies, you're having a Virgo and it's what we do lol.

Forget-me-not is a birth flower of September. It symbolizes true love and memories. Amazing symbolism and brings tears to my eyes but also might be too morbid.


----------



## Bug222

oh I love it Cutie- not morbid at all!


----------



## confuzion

Forget-me-not as a group name you mean? I think it's beautiful as well. Not morbid. But a little sad :haha:.


----------



## cutieq

Yea that's what I meant, sad lol. Rainbow makes me happy lol! I've pinned a billion pics of little girls in rainbow tutus :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

Awww I wanna seee pics of little girls in rainboowww tutus!!! Share some!

How about September Bee-Bees....get it? like bees, but it sounds like babies...haha :rofl: that's pretty stupid isn't it?

September Sweet Peas?

Lol we're gonna end up sticking with rainbows I'll bet.


----------



## confuzion

And because I like messing around with gifs, I just made this for funsies.

https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif​
ETA: the code in case you ladies like it enough to add it to your siggies:


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## cutieq

I love it!

I like sweet peas! Like pea in a pod. Also totally ok with rainbows :rofl: 

I'm so happy to be having this type of happy, looking to the future convo! 

I'm on my iPad and Pinterest is being difficult. Check out th thumbnails on this etsy listing. Adorable! Rainbow tutus


----------



## confuzion

HOLY ADORABLENESS OVERLOAD! If I have a girl she is SO getting one of those :haha:.


----------



## cutieq

I'm definitely gonna add it as soon as my bloods come back! Seriously love that. You're so talented.


----------



## Bug222

awww so cute!!! :) :) :) you are so talented!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm going to try and add a better picture.
 



Attached Files:







20141227_195348.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyfeva

Ok, I'm all caught up now! Loving all the different names you girls are coming up with. I'm the worst at creating names. The first thing that popped to my head was "Labor" for Labor Day. LOL Like Hoping to labor in September or Labor of Love. LOL So cheesy. I really don't care what name we pick because I'm just happy to be in this group. :)


----------



## confuzion

Hehe glad you guys likey. 

Babyfeva - I'm so jealous of your lines. They're so dark! This has to be a sticky!


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion, I really hope so... 

So girls, I think I might have the start of a UTI! I'm so scared because with my last pregnancy I had one early on and took the "pregnancy safe" antibiotic and ended up miscarrying at 7 weeks. I of course am not sure if it was related but I'm nervous!


----------



## cutieq

I hate that we can get UTIs and YIs on top of everything else. Will you go to your doc for the antibiotic?


----------



## confuzion

babyfeva - if you're only just at the beginning of the UTI, there's a lot of non-antibiotic things you can do to get rid of it naturally (I've done this myself and it worked).

This website lists some of them: https://www.earthclinic.com/cures/bladder_infection.html

I personally did d-mannose, drank LOTS of water, LOTS of cran-aid tea, Vit C (I wasn't pregnant at the time and I wouldn't recommend you take high doses of it now as it can cause miscarriage), and I took about a tsp of sea salt in a small glass of water first thing in the morning. Cleared it up within a day or 2!


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks ladies. I tried the baking soda in water... We'll see. I will call my doctors office first thing Monday morning. I'm sure they'll have me come in to do a quick test in office. I hope that it just dissipates. Wishful thinking, I'm sure.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Just woke up to pee- something I only do when I'm pregnant so I'm trying to savor it, lol. 
September Sweetpeas, I love it!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Also wanted to add that I too refuse to join any other birth groups. You guys understand my complete paranoia and reluctance to be too excited.


----------



## cutieq

MrsG, I woke up at 5 to pee and said YES out loud. Every symptom is worthy of a celebration.


----------



## babyfeva

I think my feeling of a UTI has somewhat subsided. I did wake up in the middle of the night to pee tho, must be from being PREGNANT! haha


----------



## Bug222

It's darker than the control! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyfeva

That's awesome Bug!! You make me want to go out and buy another FRER!


----------



## cutieq

Lovely bug! Now I wanna test lol


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

That is a beauuuuutiful line bug!!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies! I had to promise Dh this was the last one I would buy to get this one lol. I'm cut off!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So frustrated. I had a beta drawn on Friday, with plans to follow up today. The outpatient lab at the hospital isn't even OPEN today. I found the number for inpatient lab and while they were very kind and helpful, there isn't even an order for today's beta. I called my OB and of course got the answering service and the answering service lady _refused_ to page the doctor- instead would only connect me to the L&D triage at a DIFFERENT hospital. So basically- can't know if I'm doubling in 48 hours because I'll have to wait an extra day to have the second beta drawn. I know normal doubling rates are 48-72 hours, and that merely having this blood drawn isn't what will make or break this pregnancy, but when it's absolutely impossible to relax about this pregnancy to begin with, it's really really frustrating. I know it doesn't matter to anyone I've talked to about it today, because they aren't the ones who have to worry about not being pregnant. 
I know it's probably a stupid insignificant thing to rant about in the grand scheme, but I figured if anybody would understand, it's you guys.


----------



## Bug222

That's so frustrating! Even more so when there is so much anxiety and emotion riding in those numbers. *hugs* Hun xxxx


----------



## confuzion

Gorgeous line bug! I was a little confused with my lines today.

mrsgood - I agree with bug that's so incredibly frustrating. But since even if you get the next beta tomorrow you can still calculate your doubling time and see how it's going so I wouldn't worry :hugs:.

So my tests. My IC was again darker this morning. But my FRER was back to being lighter?? Doesn't make sense lol. I'll post a pic of the conundrum in a sec. Today's tests were taken with the same urine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

I will NEVER understand why the doctors are so lax about this stuff. I know those of us with losses are more tightly wound, but come on. Have some freaking sympathy and concern for a woman's fears!


----------



## confuzion

And heres the FRERs :wacko:. Looks like the 11 DPO line almost while IC is way darker than the 11 DPO one. :saywhat:.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cutieq

Bug & MrsR, I blame you for this! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confuzion

Nice line cutie! :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Confuzion, we both bit the POAS bait :rofl: That is weird, but as everyone has told me with those FRER's, they can be flaky. Your IC is way dark and your FRER still has a beautiful line! 

My IC isn't much darker than yesterday, but it's still a nice, dark, definite line!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I'm just confused why the IC would be darkening and the FRER lightening. Been searching and doesn't seem to have ever happened to anyone else in google history :haha:.

If I had only taken the FRER today I would have worried myself sick. Everyone else seems to have awesome progression with FRER :shrug:, not sure why it would be THIS flaky for me, you know?


----------



## cutieq

I'm googling. It's not as like as 11 so it hasn't regressed much.


----------



## confuzion

I don't know. There's a 2 day difference between the last FRER and this one. For it to go back is a little concerning. 

I just don't understand why my cheapie line with the same urine is the darkest to date though. Getting close to control line darkness.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cutieq

I would probably be having the same questions, but that ic is undeniable!


----------



## confuzion

So based on this, I think my FRER is confused :happydance:.

And I'm not even 4 weeks yet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## cutieq

:dance::headspin::wohoo:

I'm so ready to see that! So freaking excited for you!!


----------



## Bug222

Hello digi! I think your 13dpo test looks darker than the 15 since the actual background is darker. The line looks much darker than the 11 to me! 

Haha sorry Cutie! Beautiful line!


----------



## ellahopesky

hi ladies, can i join please?
we had a mc at 5 weeks last month, now preg again and due 4th sept 2015 xxx


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Ella! Nothing but rainbow babies in here. You're in good company!


----------



## ellahopesky

thankyou, still very anxious as its early days xxx


----------



## confuzion

Bug - could be the case but still doesn't seem like much of a progression with FRER. At least when compared to the cheap test (since when are their test lines darker than FRER? Lol it's definitely different haven't seen that happen to anyone except early on when they're first getting positives.) I was worrying anyway. But the 2-3 put my mind at ease a bit. Right on track for 15 DPO. Tomorrow is betas and I'm out of FRERs and not buying any more! 

Welcome Ella and congrats!


----------



## ellahopesky

thanks, congrats to all of you too :) and sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## cutieq

Of course I hopped up and used my digi. Still 1-2 for me, but pregnant is pregnant :happydance:

Officially out of test now.


----------



## confuzion

:happydance:

Yeah I honestly thought I was too early for a 2-3. But think this one was an early implanter. My earliest ever BFP. I mean I've known for like 6 days and I still have 2 days to go to hit 4 weeks (by LMP) :haha:.


----------



## Bug222

ok now i want a digi... DH would kill me lol 

Welcome Ellahopesky!


----------



## cutieq

I love it!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Sigh. I am no match for peer pressure. Peed on a couple more things, gonna take a shower and check line progression after I get out so I can agonize some more. I wish I had just let it go with the lovely FRER I got yesterday but a dollar store cheapie this morning didn't show a lot of darkening. I don't know why I do this to myself....I thought "a line is a line" right???


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry for making you guys want to pee on more sticks! lol I'm such a bad influence. 

Mrs.good - a line IS a line. And my tests have been mostly inconsistent but overall trend is up so trying not to stress it. And your tests are definitely also trending up so try and relax :hugs:.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Ella-sorry for your loss. Congrats on your BFP! You will love our group.

I'm cracking up about all this POAS! I now want a damn DIGI!

Confuzion-weird about the FRER-must be a fluke because your IC and DIGI are awesome. I can't believe you got a 2-3 already!! Maybe twins??...

Mrs-I'm so sorry about you not being able to take your second betas. You would think the OB/GYN would be on top of it and more sensitive. So stressful to be waiting. I can't wait for you to take it tomorrow and have some wonderful results.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thanks ladies :) I knew you wouldn't think I was crazy for being upset over that.Did my second set of betas today- and got back my first results. Progesterone was 24.something, and hcg was 30. The nurse seemed to think it was "low but early", I'm thinking she maybe didn't know I was only barely 11 DPO because I'm ok with 30! I may have results for this morning's beta by tonight, but definitely tomorrow. Anyone know of a good doubling calculator?


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. yay for getting your first results. I'm not good at figuring out doubling times, sorry. I bet your next results are going to maybe even triple!


----------



## babyfeva

I just called my doctors office and I'm going in for my first bloods today and to make sure I don't have a UTI. I'm super super nervous! I will have my second bloods taken in 2 days. The only bummer is that the doctors and nurse practitioners are out of the office until Jan 5! They also booked me for my first prenatal appointment on Jan 5 at 10 am PST! Aaaah


----------



## cutieq

I'm glad you got your numbers back! Good luck with yours babyfeva. I just left my bloods appointment and I go back on Wednesday for doubling.

I don't know of any doubling calculators. I giggled at your "she doesn't know I'm 11dpo" I think we know more than them sometimes. 

I hope I can get my first numbers back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

I'm sorry your think you have a UTI babyfeva, hoping it either goes away or you get it taken care of.

Bug, that's so fun your test line is darker than your control line!!! 

Mrsgoodhart, I totally understand how you feel with your blood draw issue. I have to call me doctor this morning to get mine set up and I also want to see if they can get me in before January 26th (my 1st appointment) because that will put me right at 8 weeks and I've never made it that far before (5 1/2 & 6 weeks). I'm panicking that they won't be able to, but I'm also trying to tell myself it won't change the outcome. 

Cutie, yay for your beautiful line!! I'm all out of tests and my husband would kill me if I got more. LOL!!

Confuzion, maybe it's twins!!!

Welcome ellahopesky!! I'm so sorry for your loss, but we all know what it's like, lots of us multiple times. 

Speaking of peeing a lot, I have to pee CONSTANTLY!! 

Well, I'm off to call my doctor to get my HCG draws set up and see if they can get me in sooner that January 26th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. Reineke- hopefully they can get you in before Jan 26! Let us know when you have your hcg's checked!

Cutie-can't wait to see your results!

Som, I'm going crazy. I just took another IC and it's just as dark as 3 days ago!! What does that mean??!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you babyfeva...so I just called my doctor to get the HCG draws set up and see if I can get in before January 26th and I got their answering service!!! The gal said her nurse would be in sometime today, she just wasn't sure when??? The receptionist had told me on Christmas Eve to call today so I could get my HCG stuff set up. :dohh: Now I have to wait which I already have been doing since Christmas Eve!! I'm trying to be rational and tell myself that if I can't get it set up until tomorrow it's not going to make a difference what so ever. Especially with me only being at 4 weeks today. My first 2 pregnancies I would have just found out I'm pregnant and my lines on those test were faint at this point and my line yesterday was just as dark as the control line. So I would hope that means my HCG levels are doing better this time around. I'll have to post my test pics for you ladies. I need to just breathe and relax, I'm having horrible anxiety. :cry: Cutie is right, I'm a Virgo too and we worry about EVERYTHING!!!! Now that we're pregnant it kicks that into HIGH GEAR, then add having multiple mcs on top of that. WATCH OUT!! LOL!! :haha: Just breathe, just breathe. :wacko: I go in on Wednesday for my follow up on my blood clotting test results to see if I'll need to take Lovenox injections. Pretty nervous for that, but I'll do what I have to do. Maybe the baby aspirin will be enough since my test just came back slightly abnormal, we'll see.


----------



## cutieq

Why can't this all be easier!!! Sounds like we'll all have some sort of answers or progress this week.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Seriously Cutie!! :growlmad:


----------



## cutieq

My 2nd draw is Wednesday and they close Thursday so I'm preparing myself for a wait.

Babyfeva, I would think the lines are as dark as they would get maybe?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You got in quick Cutie...that's great!! Let us know what your numbers come back as.


----------



## babyfeva

I feel you girls! Being pregnant is so darn stressful!! So, I have a darn UTI!! Ugh, I hate having to take antibiotics. I was really going to try and not take any meds during this pregnancy but what can I do... I will take my second betas on Wednesday and won't get both results until next Monday at my confirmation of pregnancy appointment! I'm going to go and get a FRER later today so I can compare it. I have no idea why my IC isn't getting darker... Stressing me out!

Mrs. Reineke- best of luck for your appt on Wednesday and hopefully the nurse is in soon! Sucks to wait and wait. 

Confuzion-I hope your appointment went well today, let us know!


----------



## Bug222

I'm at work for the first time since I found out. I though I would at least be too busy to worry but it is constantly in the back of my head. I have having some serious cramping- so scared. It's 12:40 and I'm on my first break of the day (started at 7), so tired and trying my best to put my own thoughts and fears away to concentrate on my pt.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug, maybe you need to drink some water to help with the cramping. I hope all is ok. Will be thinking of you. Let us know how you feel after work.


----------



## cutieq

First day back for me too bug. Can't help but sit here and think what could be going on in my tummy. I've had some pressure myself. Cramps are normal as long as they don't get too bad.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank God you guys are back to work after finding out and feeling the same way I am!! :thumbup: I have had some cramping today too and it freaks me out. No spotting or anything and I was out of pregnancy test, so on my lunch I ran and got a box with 2 frer tests and a box with 2 clear blue digital weeks estimator ones. So silly because that cost $30!! But I came back to work and took one of the frer ones and both my lines were the same color again, so that's good. Thank God it wasn't lighter due to having some cramping today because I'd lose it. My internet service for my cell phone is being weird, so I can't email my test pics to post them. So I might have to wait until tonight. Honestly this being pregnant thing is extremely stressful and scary. Especially with ladies like us that have had a loss or multiple losses. It makes it really hard. I'm glad we all have eachother to lean on. :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. Reineke-thank goodness for POAS. Somehow it feels reassuring right? I'm going out to get some FRER's soon because these darn IC's are stressing me out!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You should babyfeva. I've never taken the IC's before, but you ladies seem to not care much for them. So I am going to post my last 3 test pics. The ones before were lighter so I didn't add them. Hopefully they'll show up for you guys!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Mrs Reineke said:


> You should babyfeva. I've never taken the IC's before, but you ladies seem to not care much for them. So I am going to post my last 3 test pics. The ones before were lighter so I didn't add them. Hopefully they'll show up for you guys!

Hmmm...didn't work...let me try again...
 



Attached Files:







Pic.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Beautiful lines, Mrs R!! 

I got my second beta results back- 166 (up from 30)! My OB asked that I call in tomorrow and schedule a dating ultrasound for the week of January 12. I'll be between 6 and 7 weeks then. Nervous, because my angel baby died before that point- BUT I'm trying my best to be positive, especially with these results and the fact that my progesterone was more than adequate. 
I also found a nice doubling calculator... https://perinatology.com/calculators/betahCG.htm
According to this, I have a 29 hour doubling time, which I am totally okay with! 
2 Day change = 212.8 % increase. 
3 Day change = 453.3 % increase. 
Doubling time =1.2 days or 29.17 hours


----------



## cutieq

That's so awesome! Don't worry about this little bean with those numbers :) 

Thanks for the calculator. I'm hoping I get mine back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I hope so! Will they be your first results this pregnancy?


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I go in for #2 Wednesday


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's fantastic Mrsgoodhart and thank you!! Just out of curiosity, did they tell you what your progesterone level was at?

Are any one else's boobs absolutely killing them? Mine are pretty sore, but when I take my bra off at night it's KILLER!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yes ma'am! my progesterone was 24.8, which I am very happy with. 

My boobs have been intermittently sore. I remember them being a lot more sore last time, but not quite this early, I don't think. Bring it on though! Tender boobs, sore nips! I'm about to cherish every bit of it.


----------



## cutieq

My nips are pretty tender. My boobs are the worst when I first wake up. A nice reminder every morning that I'm pregnant but they're pretty good during the day unless i touch them or bounce for some reason. Today they hurt when I moved my hands under the faucet to wash them


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. R-great line progression!!

Mrs. Goodhart-wonderful increase in betas!

I'll be waiting for beta results from cutie and confuzion and of course mine. :)


----------



## confuzion

Been away all day sorry ladies popped in before for a quick update on my journal, had dinner (which I struggled to eat!), then napped for like a million hours! Haha def pregnant :). The sides of my boobs are sore but they're not that bad.

MrsR - AWESOME tests :happydance:

mrsgoodheart - wow 29 hours?! Maybe it really is twins! :happydance:

I will get my first beta progesterone result tomorrow, have another draw on Weds, and then another Friday. Beta anxiety is gonna drive me NUTS :wacko:.


----------



## babyfeva

Ok, so I caved in and got 2 more FRER's and 2 DIGI's. Took a DIGI tonight. Hopefully it posts.
 



Attached Files:







20141229_172117.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

:happydance:, nice seeing that 2-3 huh? :)


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> :happydance:, nice seeing that 2-3 huh? :)

Yes it is especially since I haven't really seen a progression with my IC's... I just want this first trimester to be over! LOL


----------



## confuzion

Do you use wondfos babyfeva? Those are notoriously BAD for progression.


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> Do you use wondfos babyfeva? Those are notoriously BAD for progression.

They're not WONFO'S but some other pink banded one. Can't remember the name right now. I will definitely take a FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah from what I've seen with other ladies, the only brand of IC I would trust for progression are SurePredicts (what I use). And even they are not perfect.


----------



## babyfeva

Ok, thanks Confuzion. How dark can a FRER get?


----------



## babyfeva

In regards to symptoms, I don't really feel much of anything. Something some fatigue but then again I have a 2 yr old to run after. I never had any symptoms with any of my pregnancies.


----------



## confuzion

An FRER can get to the point of sucking the dye out of the control until you get a faint control. Like so:

https://tcoyf.com/cfs-file.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/68/0763.7_2D00_25_2D00_11-19dpo-FMU-FRER-_2800_640x326_2900_.jpg

^^that's not my test. Some random test I found on google :haha:.


----------



## confuzion

I wouldn't keep testing long enough to see that though lol. I'm done peeing on sticks. Except for maybe clearblue digi next week to hopefully see a 3+.


----------



## babyfeva

Wow, ok. Well I do have 2 FRER's left so maybe one tomorrow and one next week. Hopefully I can save my other DIGI for next week.


----------



## cutieq

Yea I'm done too. Congrats on your 2-3. I really want to see that 3+ so I may test down the road in a week or so. 

I'm getting anxious about my results tomorrow. I have no reason to think they won't be nice and positive but I'm just so nervous.


----------



## confuzion

I'm feeling anxious too. But not quite as anxious as I will be for the second round of tests :shock:.


----------



## cutieq

Oh definitely a nervous wreck for round 2.


----------



## confuzion

At least we'll be waiting together! Just stinks that we may not get the results until Friday. 2 days seems like so long to wait! Darn you NYD.


----------



## babyfeva

Ooops, I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread! LOL 
Girls, I have to wait until next Monday for both of my results!! How am I going to stay calm?!


----------



## confuzion

Lol I accidentally do that all the time! 

Why do you have to wait so long babyfeva?

Looks like someone started the September thread on first tri forum. They chose September Sweet Peas as well :) I'm flattered since I feel like the originator :rofl:.


----------



## babyfeva

My doctor is on vacation until Jan 5. I have access online to look up results but it usually takes a long time before that's updated but I'll try. 

I saw that thread, it made me smile that we already have that name.


----------



## confuzion

Oh :dohh: what terrible timing. 

Yeah the person who started the thread said they got the idea from this thread :winkwink:. I was just doing a little lurk action.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug-how are you feeling? Did the cramps subside?


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: is their signature as cool? That is flattering we have the same name. More positive vibes!!!

My online results take forever but it doesn't prevent me from checking like a maniac


----------



## cutieq

I went for it. Signature updated. I've gotta be positive and claim this rainbow. :cloud9: Praying I never, ever have to remove it :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

How do I get that into my signature?


----------



## confuzion

I actually hopped over and told the OP they can use the same image from this thread if they like. 

babyfeva - it's on page 7 of this thread, the code to put in your sig is in a box under the image in my post :)


----------



## babyfeva

Thx Confuzion-I'm horrible at techy stuff. Btw, that was nice of you to offer the other thread to use it as their signature too.


----------



## confuzion

Same sorta thing as your ticker. Just copy and paste it into your signature box ;)

And yeah I was feeling generous. I may make blue bump, pink bump, team yellow versions further on down the line if I'm still here!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay, love it!


----------



## cutieq

WHEN...not if ;)


----------



## confuzion

I really hope so cutie, but I can't let myself hope too much yet! I would be so crushed if it all went wrong AGAIN :nope:, and it very well could. I have so many milestones to pass.


----------



## cutieq

I know. I get it. I do this to myself every time. DH has begged me to be patient and not get ahead of myself, but I never listen. Cheers to good news tomorrow!


----------



## confuzion

No no, I think being that all of your losses were so early, the fact this bean hung around this long, is reason to be as optimistic as though you've never had a loss.

But I'm prone to stupid stinky dumb mean missed miscarriages.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Good morning! I love waking up and seeing new pages in this thread :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

And here are my thoughts on ICs, as well as OPK as HPT:
You can't see all of them, but this picture has ten dollar tree tests (all but two are positive) and three FRERs, all of those tests having nice line progression. There is one lone, blazing positive, wondfo OPK (that I took this morning having run out of dollar tree tests lol) and what I am holding is a an IC with a supposed 10mIu/mL sensitivity. It is not the first one I've taken- I actually took one every single time I used a dollar tree test- but this one, at 15dpo, is the darkest- and only the second- line I've gotten. They were straight up negative for quite some time. It may be a bad batch or something, but I'm not a fan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing. This stuff comes in handy for other ladies. I was freaked out until someone showed me their tests.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

No prob :) it freaked ME out getting so many negatives on those suckers when I was getting positives on others. I was worried about false positives and evaps and everything else.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies! :hi: Got my :bfp: on December 22nd at 11DPO :happydance: I'm due September 3rd though I think I may have a late August birth since my DS and DD came a week or so early :shrug: Super excited and scared to death to be doing this all over again!

How do you put the September graphic in your siggy as a link?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Welcome mamabunny!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Mamabunny!


----------



## babyfeva

Girls, I think I'm done with IC's even though it was the first test I took this cycle at 9dpo that gave me a super faint line.

I've attached today's test with a FRER, loving it!!
 



Attached Files:







20141230_075310.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Nice test! The URL for the image is on page 7. Same sorta thing as your ticker. Just copy and paste it into your signature box


----------



## nikkchikk

Me! Due 9/11/15


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Nikkchikk!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Beautiful lines babyfeva!!! I have yet to get a pink dye FRER, similar tests I've used are blue. 

So I have been looking at ideas for when we make the big announcement to everyone via social media. Going to wait until at least after the 8 week appointment, if not 12 weeks. I think these are great! :laugh2:



I've told a few close friends but I haven't shared the news with my family yet :nope: My mom and I haven't really been speaking for months and I'm not close with the rest of my family. My mom is older. She had me at age 43 and she is 74 now. My dad passed away in 2009 at age 70 and my (half) brother passed away this year at age 51 :cry: My (half) sister is 49 I believe. I have nieces and nephews, even a great nephew, but I don't really have contact with them, not that I'm against it just everyone is grown and we have lost touch over the months. I know my mom isn't going to be super excited and supportive like his family has been :nope: She has always gotten worked up very easily, like anxiety and stress, and has been dealing with a lot of emotional stuff and depression since the death of my dad and most recently my brother. I am afraid that telling her I am pregnant might hurt her health-wise :shrug: I don't want to keep this a secret, just not sure how to go about sharing the news with her... and when...


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Nik!

I've been obsessing over announcements and have two I love! I can't wait to be able to use them lol 

DH is so shy about pictures and posts but I'm gonna win this battle!


----------



## babyfeva

Those are great ideas Mamabunny! I'm so sorry for your losses, it must be hard on your mother. I think when you do tell your mother, she will be happy for you.


----------



## MamaBunny2

cutieq said:


> Nice test! The URL for the image is on page 7. Same sorta thing as your ticker. Just copy and paste it into your signature box

Oh crap. I didn't even notice this was a Pregnancy after a loss thread. I don't really fit into that category, sorry for cozying myself on in here :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

Haha no problem!


----------



## nikkchikk

MamaBunny2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Nice test! The URL for the image is on page 7. Same sorta thing as your ticker. Just copy and paste it into your signature box
> 
> Oh crap. I didn't even notice this was a Pregnancy after a loss thread. I don't really fit into that category, sorry for cozying myself on in here :dohh:Click to expand...

OH NO!!! I've done the same! **head smack**

I blame the unread threads list. it doesn't show forum. You may want to remove me from the list


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Ooh, announcements. I haven't even begun to let myself think about that yet!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies, it's 8:50am here and I need to wait until 9:30am to call my doctor to get set up with my HCG checks. I'm having anxiety already. :nope: I'm praying they will look good. Like I mentioned, I'm also hoping they can get me in sooner then January 26th too since that will put me at 8 weeks and I haven't made it that far before. I'd prefer to get in the week of the 12th-16th. So praying they can make that work. [-o&lt;

Mrsgoodhart, your progesterone level looks great!! I'm hoping it's just standard to check that along with your HCG levels because I want to make sure mine is looking good as well.

babyfeva, love your dark line!! I wonder if you are having twins??? Are there any in your family?

Cutie, I'm nervous too and I haven't even got mine set up yet. Scares me. :cry:

Welcome MamaBunny and nikkchikk and congrats!! :happydance:

Now I have to add that cute September Sweet Peas thing to my signature!!


----------



## cutieq

I hope they can get you situated and your appointment set. 

With every hour that passes with no call, I get more and more anxious.


----------



## babyfeva

Mamabunny and nikkchikk-I don't mind if you girls want to stay.

Mrs R- I think we have a set of twins somewhere in my extended family. I'm sure it's not twins tho. Lol


----------



## babyfeva

Super nervous, may end up getting my results from yesterday's blood test. Waiting for a call.


----------



## cutieq

Waiting with you babyfeva. This is torture!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thanks Mrs R! I asked my OB for the progesterone level when he said I could have "anything" I want after my miscarriage, though I think it's fairly standard at this practice to check after losing a baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well I spoke to the receptionist at my doctor's office and my doctor got stuck out of town due to weather and supposedly will be in sometime this afternoon so I'm supposed to call back if I don't hear anything by 2pm. It's 1pm now. I also asked about getting in earlier than 8 weeks and she said that they prefer to wait until 8 weeks because at that point they can see what's going on clearly. Any earlier than that and we may not see the whole picture. She said obviously if something comes up or I need anything to call them in the meantime, but she said really what's important right now is checking my HCG levels and making sure those look good. Also I asked to have my progesterone levels checked just for peace of mind. So I will wait to talk to them here this afternoon to get those days set up. I have to trust that all will be ok and that me not getting in until the 26th of January is ok that checking my levels and having my follow up blood clotting appointment tomorrow to see if I'll need Lovenox is all that can be done this early on. Trying to relax. :wacko:


----------



## babyfeva

Hopefully you get to talk to your doctor soon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

How far along are you Mrs?


----------



## cutieq

Well my numbers are back. Hcg -190. Progesterone - 44.9. I don't know what to make of any of it but they told me to come back tomorrow and that the numbers were good.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations ladies! :headspin: I wouldn't normally post in these for fear of having to bow out, but I'm taking the plunge and hoping it's ok if I join you all on this journey---I'm due Sept 7 (BFP 12/26) :crib: I'm no stranger to chasing rainbows (my most recent loss 9/14), so I know the frustration and fears. I am currently awaiting the results of my 1st set of betas that were taken today <~~stressful! :dohh: I haven't had a second to catch up in here but I will shortly! I hope the new year brings us all a H&H 9 months...keep sticking little ones!


----------



## confuzion

:hi: xoxo, welcome! I was a bit hesitant to join also but it makes it easier to chat with people who understand the anxiety!

My numbers today were ok. My hcg was 728, which is on the high end of normal, I would think it could be twins if it weren't for my progesterone which was only 17.5 ng/ml. Sigh.


----------



## babyfeva

Yay, cutie those are great numbers!

Welcome xoxo. So sorry for your losses. Hoping we all get our sticky babies! Keep us updated!


----------



## cutieq

Welcome xoxo!

C- I did a quick search of your progesterone. I didn't find any bad news, only women saying they were told to start supplements.


----------



## babyfeva

Finally got my results back. So for 4 weeks 4 days, 18dpo yesterday results are hcg: 777 and progesterone 42.9. They said it was good but to keep taking my progesterone supplements. Will re-test tomorrow but most likely won't get results until Monday!

Confuzion-our hcg levels are about the same. Are you considering taking progesterone supplements?


----------



## cutieq

Excellent numbers babyfeva!!


----------



## confuzion

Babyfeva yeah our numbers are similar! I was 16 DPO though hence the high end of normal comment. It should be about double tomorrow. Nervous! 

Everyone is advising me to take the progesterone supplements but I truly believe my body makes sufficient progesterone on its own. So I'm hesitant. I'm going to wait. If my hcg doubles tomorrow and progesterone drops or stays the same, I will supplement. If hcg doesn't look good, I don't want to delay a miscarriage by taking progesterone. If hcg doubles (and I say doubles but I mean increases by about 66% in 48 hours), and progesterone goes up, then great!


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion I'm sure ur numbers are going to be great. It's good that u have a plan tho.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well doesn't look like I'll be hearing back from my doctor's office to set up my HCG draws today. Guess my doctor didn't get in until 3:15ish and I called at 4pm and the nurse hadn't had time to speak with her yet. :growlmad: So probably won't know until tomorrow when I can get in to do that. Trying my best not to freak out. I'm only 4 weeks 1 day today MamaBunny. I got a BFP at 9dpo. 

xoxo-Welcome!! We have the same due date!! :happydance:

confuzion, your progesterone level is still in the normal range...but I agree with your idea of waiting to supplement incase your body is going to do it on its own.

babyfeva, great numbers!!!

cutie, so happy you know what your starting numbers are!! Now I just need to get set up with my checks already!!! :growlmad::happydance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Sorry ladies! Wrong thread!!congratulations to you all! :)! Happy New Year's Eve


----------



## xoxo4angel

Confuzion, Babyfeva & cutie...your #'s look great all around! FX'd they continue to double!

Confuzion ~ With my DS my progesterone started at 13 and went up to 24...I didn't take supplements then either for the same reasons you mentioned. 

Mrs R ~ Hurray for Sept 7th babies! Fx your Dr gets you in tomorrow!

Afm - The lab tech today said they "might" get my results back to me after lunch tomorrow...if they don't then it will be Friday before I hear anything because of New Year's :dohh: My RE always sent my lab work STAT, so this concept of waiting is not my forte! Is it late summer yet? *sigh*


----------



## cutieq

Xoxo I'm hoping you get those results! Friday will be my result day. Feels like eternity


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, sorry you have to wait until tomorrow. :(


----------



## confuzion

MrsR I'm sorry it turned out that way. You'd think they'd make more of an effort being that you've had 2 losses :nope:.

xoxo - thanks so much that really makes me feel better. I hear you about not wanting to wait until Friday for results. I'm having another draw in the morning and want so badly to have the results the same day! Waiting 2 days seems like torture :sad1:.


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies- sorry i didn't make it back on yesterday... came home from work, had a bath and fell asleep until the alarm went off at 5 again this morning! 

Cramping kept up all day yesterday along with some pretty sharp pains in my left lower abdo. I really don't know what to think but I can't keep the doubt out of my mind. Not as bad today but still off and on. Appt with my family dr tomorrow- hopefully I can convince him to do betas. He will then just refer me to the local maternity clinic. 

Welcome xoxo4angel! 

Confuzion, Cutie and Babyfeva- your numbers all look great! C I replied to your journal about the progesterone- but trust your own instict and do what you are most comfortable with. 

Mrs Reineike and xoxo- I hope you both get your results ASAP!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug-I hope that cramping is just some stretching going on. I hope you can get some answers soon from your doctor.


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^wss^^ :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Thank you for all your good lucks to me. 

Bug, I've had some cramping off and on as well. It freaks me out too. So does your doctor normally not do HCG checks?

AFM: I ended up hearing back from my doctor's office and went in last night and had my blood drawn to check my HCG and progesterone levels. It's weird because she only requested one check? The lab lady said they sometimes do that and then if all looks well they may or may not check them again. Have any of you experienced this or heard of this? This a new doctor I'm seeing. My old doctor only checked them the first time when I started spotting and then the second time he checked them twice soon after I found out I was pregnant, but I miscarried again. So maybe some doctors do it differently? I'm having horrible anxiety about the whole thing, but I guess it really won't make a difference whether it's checked once or twice...if I'm going to mc I'm going to mc right? Also, I have my follow up appointment at 3pm this afternoon to see if I will need to take Lovenox injections. Just a day full of worry and bad anxiety for me. :cry: I just am praying all will fall into place and be ok. If any of you are prayers, I could use them today.


----------



## knobby

Can I join? I am in the other sweet peas group too. I am due Sept 3rd. DH and I have been TTC for 1.5 years and have had 3 losses: 2 chemicals and one full on miscarriage in October; baby measured 7w6d. Had a laparoscopy/hysterscopy with biopsy in November and was diagnosed with chronic endometritis (low grade infection of the endometrium which dr said would have caused the miscarriages). I was treated with antibiotics and December was our first cycle of trying again and we got lucky!

My first appointment and scan are Jan 6th. My doctor wanted to see me early this time - around 6 weeks. I will be 5w5d the day of my appointment.

Is anyone else getting earlier/more frequent appointments because of your miscarriage history? I am finding it very comforting after my losses.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome knobby! I'm so sorry for your losses, but it seems they have figured it out!! I have had 2 losses and I'm pregnant for the 3rd time only 4 weeks and 2 days along. My first appointment with my doctor isn't until I'm 8 weeks. I wish I could get in earlier like you are, but they said they prefer to wait until then because all they can do in the meantime is check my hormone levels and at 8 weeks the scan will be a lot more reliable on what's actually going on. I've never made it to 8 weeks though (5 1/2 and 6 weeks) so I'm terrified. But I'm trying to tell myself that even if I go in now, it won't change the outcome. Let us know how your first appointment goes and I pray this is your rainbow!!


----------



## cutieq

Welcome knobby. I don't get any early appointments but never made it to 5 weeks so I don't think they really consider me a repeat loss which sucks but they are checking progression with bloods. Sorry for your losses and praying this is your rainbow. 

MrsR, hoping for nothing but good news across the board for you! I've heard some docs that only do one test or don't do any at all so I definitely think they all handle it differently. I'm sure if you really wanted it, you could maybe just ask them to do it to comfort you?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks cutieq...yeah we'll see what my first levels are at and then go from there. I'm going to call them here in a bit to see if they got my results back and to ask them their reasons for only checking one time. But I was talking with my DH last night and he said it really doesn't matter whether they check them again because they did last time and I mc'd anyways. So whether they were checked or not, it doesn't change anything. I hate how he makes so much sense sometimes!! LOL!! But we'll see. I'm so anxious to hear where I'm at. I took yet another dollar store test this morning out of fear. :cry:


----------



## cutieq

My DH always uses logic and it's almost always spot on but he's right. It may not change things, but it sure as heck can comfort our fears temporarily! 

Eagerly waiting for your update.


----------



## Bug222

Appt this morning was uneventful- referral made to the maternity clinic but first appt isn't until Jan 22 so no early apps for me either. Did convince him to do betas so first bloodwork was drawn and hopefully I will be able to check the results before I head to work tonight. The bad part of the appt was that I have a growth on my thyroid that is going to have to be biopsied sometime in the next few weeks. 

Welcome to a wonderful group knobby! 

I really hope you can get your results today Mrs Reineke! I hate when my Dh gets all logical - drives me nutty! 

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about the thyroid bug is that outpatient? Glad you get bloods and can get a little comfort from those.


----------



## Bug222

Yeah it will be an out pt surgical procedure


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well it sounds like most of us are going in around 8 weeks even with having previous losses, so that makes me feel better!! :happydance: Bug I'm sorry to hear about your thyroid, but those things are easily fixed! :thumbup: One of my friends that lives in Canada said that the doctors there only do one HCG check and never a 2nd one if all looks well. She said one of her friends has had 2 mc and was only checked once intially. So that makes me feel better. Plus I read online to not make a huge deal of these numbers because they vary so much from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy even. So that makes me feel better as well. Still don't know where I stand and I'm eagerly waiting!! :wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bug ~ Sorry about your thyroid! My sis had a 2cm thyroid cyst drained over the summer. Endocrinologist said they see them often, sending +ve wishes your way xoxo. Yay for labs being drawn...and our 1st appts on the same day! Bring on Jan 22!!

Mrs R ~ it's tough to tell what is going on if they only run 1 set of Betas. I was surprised my Dr didn't order repeats for me immediately either! When I was going to a RE it was standard to do a 48 hr repeat. I guess there isn't "standard procedure" in this process :shrug:

Afm ~ I called to see if my labs are in. 
Nurse: They are in with the Dr for review.
Me: (in my head, wth?) Ok *dramatic pause* so I don't need a diagnosis just yet...can you tell me what numbers you see on the screen? You'll be closed tomorrow, I just need numbers. 
Nurse: (hesitation) two two nine
Me : And progesterone 
Nurse: 26
Me: Thank you Happy New Year! 
Was afraid she wouldn't tell me! So 1st Betas 229...I wonder if the Dr will request a second draw---guess that's why it's in for review! 

:wave: Hope everyone has a great New Year's!


----------



## cutieq

nice numbers! Mine were in review with the doctor too when she gave them to me. I think it's standard procedure. She gave me mine, then went to talk to the doctor and then called me back to say everything was ok.

I asked the same thing... "can someone just read me the numbers on the screen"


----------



## xoxo4angel

I still haven't received the "official" call and it's closing time! I know the nurse can't diagnose the obvious, but sadly when it isn't your first rodeo you just want to know which way things are progressing...I'm good knowing my progesterone is up there. Grow LO grow!


----------



## confuzion

That's a great number xoxo! 

I'm not feeling so positive today after my latest results from this morning. 

So as I said before my first beta was 728 at 16 DPO and progesterone was 17.5 

Today, 18 DPO (40 hours after last draw), my beta is 1050 and progesterone dropped down to 15. 

So I did start on the progesterone suppositories today but with a doubling time of 75 hours I'm feeling like I should be preparing myself for loss #5 :cry:.

I've come across stories of people being in a similar position with a happy ending but seems to be a rarity. And I'm like the unluckiest person I know so just feeling so defeated today. Haven't even gotten out of bed don't know what to do with myself. 

Going in again Friday for a third draw.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Confuzion ~ :hugs: Keep growing LO!! I pray you get to be one of those rare stories!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks hon. I doubt it. I'll be thinking of you ladies and maybe popping in to lurk occasionally but I'll be taking a little break to try and get my mind off of this madness. 

I'll be back to let you all know the results on Friday. 

Happy New Years!


----------



## babyfeva

Trying to get all caught up. Sorry if I miss anyone. 

Mrs R, I'm glad you made it in for your blood test. To repeat what others have said I'm sure it's different for every office in regards to how often betas are checked. Will be waiting to hear your results!

Welcome Knobby and congrats! I think I remember you from a past thread earlier this year. 

Bug, I'm sorry to hear about your thyroid, hopefully it's not anything serious. Will be waiting for your updates.


----------



## cutieq

Happy New Years love. I can only imagine what you're going through mentally. My DH keeps repeating to me faith, not science. I know how things look on paper but I do believe in miracles so you will be in my prayers.


----------



## babyfeva

Xoxo, great numbers!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you xoxo and I'm glad I'm not the only one!! Your numbers look great. I'm still anxiously waiting for mine!! :wacko:

confuzion, not all ladies HCG numbers double perfectly. That's why I think some doctors only do one check unless there is reason to do another one. Hang in there and I'm praying for you!!


Thank you babyfeva!


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion, sweetie I'm sorry that you're numbers aren't as high as you would want them to be. I know right now you don't feel optimistic but I'm rooting for you. I really hope that your little bean sticks. Im looking forward to great news on Friday.


----------



## babyfeva

I had my second draw today and even though they put STAT on it, I'm still not going to get my results until Monday! Well that day will also be my confirmation of pregnancy appointent. I'm trying to look at it as hopefully hearing good news in the New Year since 2014 was not my year.


----------



## knobby

confuzion, since you're over 1000 will you get a scan as well? I hope you get good news Friday.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Update:

Ok I got my results back:

HCG-802
Progesterone-28.65

I'm in shock. My highest HCG level last time was 77 at about this same time, possibly a bit further along. The nurse did say they are going to check them again on Friday, I asked if I should be concerned and she said no...they always do that. So the receptionist and lab lady didn't know what they were talking about I guess. So hoping for doubling numbers. I was 4 weeks 1 day yesterday when I had them checked. They were checked at almost 6pm though, so close to 4 weeks 2 days I guess. Does that seem high to any of you? I think I implanted early because I got my BFP at 9dpo, so maybe that's why? Of course now there's something new to worry about!!!!! I think my progesterone looks good though right? I'm not on supplements or anything. Also I had my follow up with the blood clotting doctor and my levels were the same as before, she said they literally are just the slightest bit abnormal and that she wouldn't recommed me taking Lovenox injections because it's not proven that it would do anything for me as far as mc goes and the reason they give them to ladies in pregnancy is to prevent them from getting blood clots. So she said she'll let my doctor know and my levels can be checked every couple months throughout pregnancy and if they happen to increase into the for sure abnormal range, then she'll put me on it. But in the meantime doesn't feel it would do a thing and there's obviously risk when taking blood thinners. So told me to just keep doing what I'm doing for now.


----------



## cutieq

All great news MrsR!!


----------



## Bug222

Ok HCG 1851 at 5 weeks exactly

Sending you positive thoughts Confuzion!

Great results Mrs Reineke!


----------



## knobby

That's so exciting Mrs Reineke! :thumbup:

I'll be 5 weeks exactly tomorrow. I have one more clearblue digital weeks estimator test and I plan using it tomorrow to see if it gives me a 3+. I took one at exactly 4 weeks and got a 2-3. I won't fret if it is still 2-3, because it would still be technically right I guess :blush: but it would be nice!


----------



## cutieq

Nice high number bug!

Knobby, I'm so jealous you have a digi. I want to see 3+ but I'm all out of tests.


----------



## babyfeva

Great news, Mrs R!! Great hcg level too!

Great hcg too bug!!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Ok HCG 1851 at 5 weeks exactly
> 
> Sending you positive thoughts Confuzion!
> 
> Great results Mrs Reineke!

Will you be taking another test Bug?


----------



## Bug222

Yep another on Friday


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Great news, MrsR!

And lovely hcg, Bug! 

Knobby- you are definitely making me want to stop for a pack of digis on the way home. I have nothing but one generic Walgreens digital, and it's just the kind that says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'. As much as I do love seeing pregnant pop up, I sure wouldn't mind a nice 2-3 :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy New Year ladies :headspin:

Confuzion ~ Keeping a PMA for you! :hugs:

Babyfeva ~ Darn the holiday holding STAT orders up! I'm going tomorrow for my second Betas and will be waiting until Monday too :dohh: Roll on Monday!

Bug & MrsR ~ Great #'s! :cloud9:

Knobby ~ You've inspired me to run out and find one of those dating digis...I've heaps of IC's left, but numbers would be lovely!

:fish:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...I was shocked when the nurse told me the number because my first pregnancy which I think may have actually been a chemical pregnancy when I started spotting I had my HCG levels checked and they were at 15 which is technically negative. I had just gotten some faint positive tests, no dark lines. Then with my 2nd one they checked my levels twice right away and they were 44 and then 77...so definitely low and not really doubling like they should have been. I miscarried shortly there after. So when they told me 802 yesterday I almost fell out of my chair. It made me cry. Obviously when I get them checked again on Friday I need them to be 1600 minimum. It will be a few hours over 48 hours because I had my first drawn at about 5:45pm on Tuesday and they're closed today (Thursday) so I have to get my blood drawn in the morning before I go to work. The nurse said she'd be in tomorrow and if I don't hear from her by 3pm to call her because she should get my results back since I'm doing it first thing in the morning. I'm so anxious!! I just want to know they are doubling correctly. I never knew ttc and being pregnant would be so scary and stressful. I'm so jealous of those women who just get pregnant and never have an issue...seems so easy. :dohh:


----------



## knobby

xoxo4angel said:


> Knobby ~ You've inspired me to run out and find one of those dating digis...I've heaps of IC's left, but numbers would be lovely!
> 
> :fish:




Mrsgoodhart said:


> Knobby- you are definitely making me want to stop for a pack of digis on the way home. I have nothing but one generic Walgreens digital, and it's just the kind that says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'. As much as I do love seeing pregnant pop up, I sure wouldn't mind a nice 2-3 :)




cutieq said:


> Knobby, I'm so jealous you have a digi. I want to see 3+ but I'm all out of tests.

I got 3+!!! :happydance: I love these tests. It is nice to know things are going well so far at 5 weeks :) I am a little less nervous for my appointment on Tuesday. 

This was my CB "progression"
3w5d 1-2
4w0d 2-3
5w0d 3+

https://i62.tinypic.com/2iia2yq.jpg


----------



## jelly tots

Hi all can I join? 
Got my bfp Christmas morning, very unexpected as my cycles have been a mess since losing bean Aug '13. I'm currently cd114 today I think so trying to work out my rough due date as only dtd 10 & 12 December. 
I got reasonable lines on ic's then got a good line Boxing Day on a frer and 1-2 on a digi.
Suppose I now have to call the consultant to cancel my referral to the fertility clinic.
I've managed to get a reassurance scan booked for 14th Jan. At the moment I think I'm due about 4th September.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Welcome, jelly!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

May I please join? My due date is September 13. I just found out two days ago (9dpo). Hoping this bean sticks! Husband and I are very nervous! TYIA!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats jelly and ambiguous!!

Xoxo-let's wait toget her for some good results!

Knobby-nice progression on digis! I will take my last digital tomorrow. Hoping for 3+!!

Bug, can't wait for your results tomorrow!

Btw, Happy New Years everyone!!!


----------



## knobby

Welcome jelly and ambiguous!

I am excited for you to test babyfeva!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome Jelly and Ambiguous! 

Beautiful 3+ knobby!


----------



## cutieq

This group is getting big. I love it! This year we bring home our rainbows!


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks all

Can I ask about symptoms, it's been so long since I was pregnant with monkey, and before I miscarried it just didn't feel right.
I don't think I've had too many, been very bloated and windy, especially evenings. No nausea or sickness and only just a little sensitive bb's. Only approx 4+6 so this would be quite normal won't it? Suppose I'm just worrying a bit this time.


----------



## cutieq

My symptoms are pretty minimal. Sore bbs at times, light nausea at times, faint headache and occasional dizziness, but all minimal. I think it's still very early for much of anything. I'm anxiously awaiting on things to pick up.


----------



## babyfeva

I have slightly sore nipples and really only notice if I touch them. Some bloating by the end of the day. With my 3 pregnancies, I didn't have much symptoms.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies,

Knobby, yay for your 3+!!! Also, good luck at your appointment on Tuesday!!

Jelly tots, congrats and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome!

AmbiguousHope, congrats and welcome. My birthday is September 13th!! Lucky day!! 

As far as my symptoms, here's why I have going on...

Really sore bbs, gets worse as the day goes by.
Have to pee A LOT!!
Tired
Some slight cramping here and there.
Feel bloated and my uterus almost feels a bit tender.
I get pulling aches every now and then if I move weird.
I've had a tad bit of upset belly and nausea.
Increased CM


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome! Congratulations to everyone here!!! I'm so glad to be here but I'm not ready to celebrate until we get that first US and see everything looks good. This is my fifth pregnancy, hopefully baby #2.

I wanted to hurt my husband. I told him I was pregnant today. He, apparently, thinks PTs are like OPKs and they have to match the contrast of the other line to be a positive. He refuses to admit I'm pregnant until then. He total ruined the moment and no amount of explaining could change his opinion. I told him that I wish I had never said anything to him.

As for symptoms, it's hard for me to say. I'm on progesterone so I get pregnancy symptoms even when I'm not. I have you admit they've been milder this cycle than my nonpregnancy cycle and that scares me.


----------



## Bug222

I don't really have much in the way of symptims either- boobs are occasionally sore, I do still have lots of cramping though. 

Ambiguous- my DH way the same when I showed him the test. All he said was "shouldn't it be darker"!


----------



## cutieq

Ditto on the DH. I got a "it's faint". He got more excited when I got the confirmation from bloodwork.

I have spotty symptoms here and there but nothing major just yet.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Hello ladies. I am cautiously expecting. Due date is 9/6. I remember a few of you from the 2/15 group. I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks last July. I just got my BFP at midnight. I think i'm too nervous to be excited.


----------



## cutieq

Congrats! What a great New Years.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Thanks cutie. Yes it was a good one!!


----------



## babyfeva

ambigious-sorry about your DH reaction. I think that he's just scared and nervous too. When i told my DH, he was just kind of quiet. He's nervous.

tryin!! Congrats, what a wonderful way to start the New Year! So sorry about your loss and hope this is a sticky one.


----------



## babyfeva

Do any of you girls temp still? I just used a regular thermometer after my husband checked his and his was 98.7. Mine was only 97.7! Is that a bad sign??!


----------



## cutieq

I haven't touched mine in awhile. Still above your cover line?


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> I haven't touched mine in awhile. Still above your cover line?

Yes, but why did I check?!


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> Do any of you girls temp still? I just used a regular thermometer after my husband checked his and his was 98.7. Mine was only 97.7! Is that a bad sign??!

No, I stopped awhile ago because I didn't want to worry (but mostly because I could sleep in a little longer if I didn't take it). But after my first positive test my temp would bounce up and down, still above coverline. My lowest was 97.89. My chart link is in my sig if you want to see.


----------



## cutieq

Same reason I just took an ic lol. We can't help ourselves. I would stop with the temps. They're gonna fluctuate but as long as they're still "up" I'd say you're fine :)


----------



## babyfeva

Stressing out girls! Took a digi today and it still says 2-3!! Ugh That means my numbers are doubling right? It was 777 on Monday and it's now Friday. It should be at least 3000. At the same time, my poor husband has broken out into a rash all over his body!


----------



## cutieq

When do you get your 2nd betas back? If your digi went from 1-2 to 2-3, definitely progressing!


----------



## babyfeva

Don't get results until Monday! Took first digital at 18dpo, which was Monday and it was 2-3.


----------



## Bug222

I wouldn't worry- I would wait a week in between to be sure- so maybe try one on Monday if you have another :)

Went for my bloodwork on my way home from work this am- now headed to ved. Hopefully my results will be posted when I wake up this afternoon!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

AmbiguousHope, I'm sorry your husband was being a poop head. Mine said he believed it more when it was confirmed with a blood test. He said it's hard to believe 2 lines on a test you pee on. Guys are funny like that. They're scared and nervous too, even if they don't admit it. So I think it's their way of protecting their fears.

tryinNHouston, welcome and congrats!!! Great way to start the New Year!! 

babyfeva, I wouldn't worry about your temp. Just because your husband's was higher doesn't matter. Especially if he had been up recently or if he just runs warmer. You can't compair your temps. Also with your test still being 2-3 it's ok. It's just an estimate and you may just not quite be over that definative 3+ yet for the test and what it requires. So don't worry about it!

Bug, I hate waiting on test results! I went in to have my 2nd draw this morning before work and now I get to wait to hear the scoop. I was at 802 on Tuesday evening, so I'm a bit over 48 hours, more like 62ish. So I'm praying it's at least 1600. We'll see. Lots and lots of praying and anxiety lately. :cry:


----------



## cutieq

Doc called. I won't get my results until Monday because of the holiday. I got a 2-3 weeks on a digital, so I feel pretty good!


----------



## confuzion

jelly tots said:


> Hi all can I join?
> Got my bfp Christmas morning, very unexpected as my cycles have been a mess since losing bean Aug '13. I'm currently cd114 today I think so trying to work out my rough due date as only dtd 10 & 12 December.
> I got reasonable lines on ic's then got a good line Boxing Day on a frer and 1-2 on a digi.
> Suppose I now have to call the consultant to cancel my referral to the fertility clinic.
> I've managed to get a reassurance scan booked for 14th Jan. At the moment I think I'm due about 4th September.




AmbiguousHope said:


> May I please join? My due date is September 13. I just found out two days ago (9dpo). Hoping this bean sticks! Husband and I are very nervous! TYIA!




tryinNHouston said:


> Hello ladies. I am cautiously expecting. Due date is 9/6. I remember a few of you from the 2/15 group. I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks last July. I just got my BFP at midnight. I think i'm too nervous to be excited.

A BIG WARM WELCOME to all of you ladies :)

knobby - you asked if I was getting an ultrasound since I was over 1000. I didn't see it til just now. But no not yet, I'm still only 4w3d by LMP today so don't expect I'd see much at this point. Congrats on your digi progression!

So my numbers did not double the last time they were checked, but they did today--2050 :happydance:.

I know we're still not out of the woods, but it's a relief none-the-less. Doc was happy with my blood tests and now just waiting 3-4 weeks for an ultrasound :wacko:.

MrsR - FX for your results. I wouldn't get too hung up on the doubling though. If they do, awesome, if not, doesn't mean anything!

What I've taken from this beta experience: NEVER DO BETAS AGAIN! :haha:.


----------



## knobby

Awesome news confuzion! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Pip Pip Hooray!


----------



## Bug222

Yay fabulous numbers Confuzion!

Oh no cutie! So frustrating! You are going to have to keep busy over the weekend!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Confuzion!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies :wave:

Babyfeva: I've not used the weeks digi, so I've no clue what their trigger level is for a 3+ :shrug: 

Cutie ~ Glad the digi worked for you! This will be a long weekend of waiting!

Mrs R ~ Your numbers look good, no they look fantastic! I only got a 229 on my first draw, if it weren't for my initial draw with my DS being 132 I'd be worried! 

Bug ~ FX'd for speedy results <~~for everyone!

Afm ~ They ended up running my labs stat today and I'm at 779, I'll take it! Slow and steady works for me!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Great news Confuzion! Keep sticking LO!!


----------



## babyfeva

Great numbers XOXO!


----------



## Bug222

yay great numbers xoxo

no results yet for me, but I had to jump out of the shower to puke! Never thought I would be so excited to puke!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Babyfeva I was looking around at the Clearblue and a 3+ is known for false negatives (leaving Mom in 2-3 limbo)! They say you'll get a 3+ 99% of the time if 4000 or greater. Hope that helps :hugs: Sorry about DH's rash :/


----------



## babyfeva

Woohoo, Bug!


----------



## Bug222

hcg 3545.. since it was done a few hours earlier than the last I used a hcg doubling calculator and have a doubling time of exactly 48 hours! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...

So I got my 2nd HCG results back today. I was at 802 on 12-31 and 1250 today 01-02. I'm in panic mode and had to literally leave work because I was so worried that they have not doubled. They were checked about 62 hours apart. I know they say they double every 48-72 hours and I was 10 hours shy of that, but still...they would need to increase by 354 to hit that. Confuzion I know your numbers did not double...how far apart were your checks and what was the difference? The nurse said my doctor wasn't concerned when I asked about it and said I could get set up with an ultrasound next week. So I'm going in on Wednesday. I'll be 5 weeks 2 days at that point, so praying to see a yoke sac at least for peace of mind it's growing in my uterus and all looks normal. Please let me know your thoughts or what you all know about this. I've read not to make much of HCG levels because they're so different for every women, but of course I don't get the easy road with it doubling every 48 hours. :cry:


----------



## confuzion

MrsR I feel so awful because I know exactly how you are feeling.

My numbers:

12/29 (~3-3:30 pm) - 728
12/31 (~7 am so 40 or so hours later) - 1050

My doc seemed to be ok with that (doubling every 75.7 hours so out of the 48-72 hour window as well).

Then 1/2 (about 7 am again) it jumped to 2,050.

Definitely don't get hung up on the numbers. My theory is the time of day makes a difference. And having them checked at different times of the day likely changes the outcome. Regardless, your numbers seem ok.

Every story I've looked into that had bad outcomes started out with very low numbers not doubling. Because you started off so high, I'm inclined to think it's all ok. You should ask your doc for another beta if it will make you feel better. But, truly, after all the stress I went through, I think you're fine. Your numbers are very similar to mine. So they may double the next time around as well.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you very much for your quick reply confusion. You had less hours in between your checks than mine. I had about 62 hours and you had only 40. So that concerns me as well. But I have worked myself up so much into a panic that I just need to stop. So did your doctor want to have your levels checked a 3rd time due to it not doubling, or did you ask for it?


----------



## confuzion

No not at all. They said it didn't double but it was still acceptable. It was agreed we would do 3 draws before I got any of them done. So the last draw was always planned on. Maybe my RE doesn't think 2 draws give a good enough picture? I don't know.

But your number started out so high, and it went up. Maybe not the amount you wanted it to, but still a good enough amount to be hopeful :hugs:.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you confuzion, I really appreciate it. I guess as long as I'm not spotting, bleeding or having bad cramps I need to put it in God's hands and just believe all is well until something tells me differently. I'm glad I can get in next Wednesday for an early ultrasound. Praying that will help ease my mind.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R-I know you are super worried. I've been there a few times now. I've just learned it doesn't matter if your numbers double or not. Mine doubled with one of my miscarriages. I think that naturally, we are all going to worry no matter what. Just know that we're all here to hear each other out and to support one another. I feel that nobody else understands me but all of you. Thank you all!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you babyfeva. Yeah I was praying for at least 1600 to give me peace of mind, but it seems with this ttc thing I never have it easy. :cry: Always something to keep me worried. I'm exhausted from all of my anxiety today. I'm going to hit the sack and hope the early ultrasound next Wednesday will possibly give me peace of mind. Need lots of prayers right now. Not only for good news, but for the strength I need to get through this and I need to try to relax and keep my head up.


----------



## babyfeva

Praying for you Mrs. R! I know your ultrasound is going to be great!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yay confuzion!! I had been thinking of you the past couple days. Glad to hear your results! 

Mrs R- Your worry is understandable...I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I know you already know the betas vary so widely. I think after a loss it can be so hard to relax. I know I haven't been able to just enjoy this pregnancy...I'm afraid that every twinge and cramp is doom and even when I'm not crampy I'm still convinced there's no baby because I walked around for weeks not knowing my little one had died. 

Sooooo.....my progesterone was good and betas rose acceptably between first an second draw. I wanted a third for peace of mind but my OB said she was fine with what we got, so now I have an order for an ultrasound to be scheduled the week of 1/12- I'll be between 6 and 7 weeks then. Could I expect to see a heartbeat toward the beginning of the week or should I hold out and try to schedule it Friday or something? The only times I saw my last baby, it had already died. I think it would help a lot to be able to see a heartbeat and not have them tell me it's too early.


----------



## jelly tots

Wow this board moves fast, been a bit busy with my
monkey and having friends visit.

MrsGH - you should see a heartbeat then if you will be approx 6 1/2 weeks. Although don't worry if they don't see it if they just scan your tummy, as they may need to do an internal scan instead to get a bit closer. Also a friend of mine had hers approx 6+4 and saw nothing but went back the next day and it was there beating away. Everyone can vary quite a lot at this stage. It's not until a few more weeks everyone tends to be around the same progression supposedly.

Hope everyone else is well, sounds a bit worrying having bloods done, thankfully with being Christmas I've not been able to call my surgery and book in with the midwife yet, but think I'd decline them anyway as last time my tests kept getting darker and darker even though baby had already died, I'm just waiting for my scan. I need to see it there doing well


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Agreed- I think seeing it is the only thing that will make me feel even remotely better. Like you, last time I tested until the lines were darker than the control and my baby died weeks before I knew it. Would really like to avoid that.


----------



## cutieq

From what I've read, it's possible you will be able to see a heartbeat but I've never gotten that far.

5 weeks for me today. The farthest I've ever made it before! My 1st scan is 8 weeks. I was a little sad it's far away but by then I should be able to see everything!


----------



## tryinNHouston

cutieq said:


> From what I've read, it's possible you will be able to see a heartbeat but I've never gotten that far.
> 
> 5 weeks for me today. The farthest I've ever made it before! My 1st scan is 8 weeks. I was a little sad it's far away but by then I should be able to see everything!

I'm 5 weeks today also Cutie. My 1st appointment isn't until 1/26. I'll be 8 weeks. I really wanted something sooner for some type of reassurance. I guess i just have to wait and try not to worry.


----------



## Bug222

Happy 5 weeks ladies! 

My scan is booked for Jan 30th... This is going to be a loooonnnngggg month waiting!


----------



## cutieq

Together we will wait. My appointment is 1/27. Happy 5 weeks, T!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Happy 5 weeks! I will pick up the order for my dating ultrasound on Monday, then schedule it for the week after- somewhere between 6-7 weeks. Then hopefully I'll need a regular appointment!


----------



## babyfeva

Yah for us all making it to 5 weeks!


----------



## cutieq

babyfeva said:


> Yah for us all making it to 5 weeks!

That's definitely worth celebrating!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Yay for all the ladies who turned 5 weeks!!! Congratulations!

All this talk about Betas is making me nervous. Should I ask what mine are or remain in the dark like I was with my son?


I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow. I don't think I've ever gotten a BFP this early before so it feels like I should be further along. I'm feeling "off" lately. This is my fifth pregnancy and I've never felt symptoms this early. Slight aversion to smells, lightheadedness, lack of energy, mood swings. I'm really hoping this is a good sign.

Monday is my first day of my new job and I'm already trying to figure out how to take off to go to my first doctor app on Wednesday. I'm certainly not complaining; I finally got my dream job and possibly a new baby, life is grand! I'm just stressing out over it all happening the same week and now they're conflicting. I'm trying to remain calm. I'm sure it'll work itself out.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome! This is my first rodeo with betas so I wanted mine but I don't think there's a bad side to not knowing. Could you try to do the appointment around lunchtime?


----------



## Bug222

Betas are a blessing and a curse... I didn't do them with my son but have for the last two pregnancies... Def causes a lot of stress! With my son I had a lot of problems with bleeding and ended up having two SCHs so by the time I hit 10 weeks I had already had 3 scans.


----------



## confuzion

I kind of wish I wouldn't have done betas. My HPTs progressed beautifully I wish I could have just been happy with that. Caused myself some undue stress for a while there. But when the second number doubled, I did feel quite a bit of relief and have been feeling less anxious lately. So don't know. Double edged sword lol.

mrsgh - I agree you should be able to see a hb then. 

I'm scheduled for a scan on the 14th (think I'd be in my 6th week?) I want to push it back a couple weeks more hoping to see more though.

My food aversions/loss of appetite have definitely come around sooner this pregnancy for me. I've already lost 2 pounds and I've only known for about 12 days :(. I hope this non-eating isn't hurting my little pip.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Betas = blessing and curse. worried about the first level for days until I saw the results of the second. the rise gave me some relief, but now I want more drawn and my OB is perfectly happy with what we have, lol. 
Basically, the moral of the story is that the only thing that will make me feel better is a real live take home baby. haha


----------



## Bug222

C- you don't need to worry about pip getting what he/she needs... These little parasites will take what they need from us regardless of our food aversions/sickness. With Iain I lost 6lbs in a week when my ms hit... But he still got everything he needed :)


----------



## knobby

So impatient for my scan on Tuesday.

I was planning on waiting this time to announce my pregnancy to my family until after 12 weeks. Told them early last time and miscarried :( But my sister told me yesterday that she wants to have her wedding 5 days before my due date and I am the maid of honor! So I think I have to tell her soon before the date is set in stone otherwise there is a huge chance I won't be at her wedding.


----------



## cutieq

Knobby, I think that's a very valid reason for telling her. Maybe you can beg her not to tell anyone else, although I find people are horrible about that. 

I'm due 9/7 and a have a very close friend getting married on 9/11. I'm not in it but definitely bummed I will probably miss it. Although I have a fantastic reason!


----------



## jelly tots

Yey for is all getting to 5 weeks! I caved and did another digi, got 2-3 though so happy for now everything is okay. I've officially got sore boobs today too so that's even more of a bonus :)
Just need to bring on the scans!

Ambiguous good luck for tomorrow, I start my new job tomorrow too. Although it's in the same office, just a different line manager so should be fairly easy to mention I have a dr appointment next week. I'm just going to pretend bloods to check my liver as been having phantom gall bladder pains again or pretend its a smear. That's only if she asks anyways which I doubt she will. Could you not say something similar?

Knobby that's just Sod's law, but a lovely one if it has to be so. Maybe you could tell her early if she is looking at booking the venue very shortly. I'm sure she will be pleased for you though.


----------



## Bug222

Good luck to you both with your new jobs tomorrow!


----------



## Bug222

HCg results are back- 7521! Which gives a doubling time of 46 hours!!


----------



## cutieq

Commented in your journal but it's worth a billion celebrations! That's so great!


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies!! I have been TTC for over 5 years. I had a m/c in April 14' and I am now pregnant again. I am nervous, but I think this one is going much better (by this time last time my tests were getting more faint, as of now they are getting darker! ) From my calculations I'm due September 10th. I have been out of town so I haven't been to my doctor for blood work. She isn't in until Tuesday but hopefully that will be when she will see me. I have been on Progesterone 200 mg since 10 dpo the day I got my BFP.. How have you ladies been feeling? I am just sleepy and have slightly sore boobs.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome!!! Sorry for your loss but I'm thrilled to hear it's going better. My only consistent symptom is sore bbs. Nausea, dizziness, appetite issues, tiredness, headache come very randomly.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Congratulations Bug


----------



## Bug222

welcome wantabby!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately, I can't ask for time off or go on my lunch break. I decided to go from SAHM to watching another child in my home to give my son some socialization. The day after I agreed to the job, I found out I was pregnant. I just met the family so I can't leave the child with a trusted individual, as I would have with my previous nanny job of almost 5 years. My husband urged me not to tell the family I'm pregnant so they have no idea! Sooo I'm stuck taking two toddlers by myself to my first appointment.

Good luck on your new job, Jelly!

Knobby, I think that justifies telling her. Just ask her to keep it on the DL. I'm sure she'll appreciate your honesty enough to honor your wishes.

Congrats Bug!!!

Welcome Wantabby!


----------



## babyfeva

Ambigous and Jelly-how was your first day at work yesterday?

Jelly-yay for 2-3 on the DIGI!

Knobby-good luck on your scan today, can't wait for an update!!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug-great numbers!!! woohoo!!

Welcome Wantabby! So sorry for your loss but this is going to be your sticky baby!!


----------



## babyfeva

Knobby-oops I meant GL on your scan for tomorrow. I keep thinking today is Tuesday!

I'm super nervous about my appointment for today. It's just a confirmation of pregnancy appointment but I'll be getting my second beta results. Fingers crossed, they're good.


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> Knobby-oops I meant GL on your scan for tomorrow. I keep thinking today is Tuesday!
> 
> I'm super nervous about my appointment for today. It's just a confirmation of pregnancy appointment but I'll be getting my second beta results. Fingers crossed, they're good.

Lol! Thanks! I wish it was today! I am getting antsy. Good luck at your appointment too!


----------



## Bug222

Hope your appt goes well babyfeva! 

Cutie you get your results lady too right!?!? Can't wait to hear the great numbers!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies and welcome wantabby! I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you joined us. A lot of great ladies here.

My weekend was filled with horrible anxiety. I had to leave work Friday before I even knew my 2nd HCG level due to getting myself all worked up. :cry: Then hearing my 2nd level hadn't doubled like I had hoped has scared me to death. The nurse told me that my doctor wasn't concerned, so I guess that's good. But I've been so stressed. I've continued to take pregnancy tests to make sure the line is still dark and it is. I got a 3+ yesterday on a digital which was nice to see. I'm 5 weeks today. I've made it to 5 1/2 and 6 weeks before, so not past that point yet which makes it tough. But I have to try to realize that my hcg levels with my last pregnancy were 44 and then 77. So much different this time being at 802 an then 1250. I have my ultrasound on Wednesday. Very anxious for that and hoping I'll be able to see a little sac in there at least showing it's in the right spot and all looks normal for this early along. As for my symtoms I also have lost some weight already due to not feeling good and the anxiety hasn't helped either I'm sure. I'm down 3lbs. Seriously nothing sounds good to eat. I'm not real hungry either. I get some cramping here and there and had some good cramping on Saturday evening, but also had an upset belly all day 
Saturday and then got myself all worked up with fear that I'm sure that made it worse. I haven't had any spotting, just some cramping here an there. I'm exhausted all the time and my bbs are absolutely killing me. I've had an ache in my right groin area for a few days now. It doesn't hurt, just an ache like if you over stretched your groin or something?? It's weird. So that's what's happening with me. Trying to relax, but it seems impossible at this point. :nope:


----------



## Bug222

Sending you much love mrs reineke xxx- your levels are much better than last time. I'm sure on wed you will have a wonderful scan. "Just relaxing" isn't really an option for us I know... Is there so etching you can keep busy with to at least partially occupy your mind? Are you back at work today?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Bug, I need that love right now. Yes, I'm back at work today which is probably good. I literally sat around all weekend Googling things which is a bad idea because of course most of everything I found was horrible things. I need to keep my mind busy for sure. By the way, congrats on your wonderful numbers!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Oh dr google is evil! Stay far far away!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Seriously Bug!! I cannot do that!!! So bad!! :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

No numbers for me today. The lab lost my bloods so I went back today. Hopefully tomorrow. I has built myself up to know today so my nerves are kinda shot right now.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Cutie, I still can't believe it. :growlmad: You've been patiently waiting all weekend only to have them do this to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bug222

Cutie- I commented in your journal- I am beyond angry for you. Will you have more blood work drawn today? They better run it stat! It can be done within a couple hours!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Geez, on another thread I'm on one lady said...oh with your HCG levels it doesn't look good at all. I would expect the worse. Thanks lady. Now I'm all freaked out again.


----------



## cutieq

Ugh wtf lady! Who says that?!

I just finished the draw but they said tomorrow is the earliest. I'm going to put it out if my mind. I will not stress myself waiting on then to call me tomorrow. I took another digi and it's still 2-3 which I would expect today.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I can't believe someone would say it like that to someone. Even if that's how she feels. I would never do that. :cry: I'm leaving that forum. I saw her on another forum saying negative things are hcg levels too. She's not helping anyone. It says she's a mom too. So she obviously doesn't get it.


----------



## jelly tots

Bug222 said:


> HCg results are back- 7521! Which gives a doubling time of 46 hours!!

That's fab news!



wantabby said:


> Hello ladies!! I have been TTC for over 5 years. I had a m/c in April 14' and I am now pregnant again. I am nervous, but I think this one is going much better (by this time last time my tests were getting more faint, as of now they are getting darker! ) From my calculations I'm due September 10th. I have been out of town so I haven't been to my doctor for blood work. She isn't in until Tuesday but hopefully that will be when she will see me. I have been on Progesterone 200 mg since 10 dpo the day I got my BFP.. How have you ladies been feeling? I am just sleepy and have slightly sore boobs.

Welcome hun, very tired and boobs really went up a notch last night, been in agony all day too.



AmbiguousHope said:


> Thanks ladies. Unfortunately, I can't ask for time off or go on my lunch break. I decided to go from SAHM to watching another child in my home to give my son some socialization. The day after I agreed to the job, I found out I was pregnant. I just met the family so I can't leave the child with a trusted individual, as I would have with my previous nanny job of almost 5 years. My husband urged me not to tell the family I'm pregnant so they have no idea! Sooo I'm stuck taking two toddlers by myself to my first appointment.
> 
> Good luck on your new job, Jelly!
> 
> Knobby, I think that justifies telling her. Just ask her to keep it on the DL. I'm sure she'll appreciate your honesty enough to honor your wishes.
> 
> Congrats Bug!!!
> 
> Welcome Wantabby!

Ah that's a bit pants, aye I would probably be inclined to not tell them yet either otherwise they are likely to find someone else to care for their child straight away. How did it go today?



babyfeva said:


> Knobby-oops I meant GL on your scan for tomorrow. I keep thinking today is Tuesday!
> 
> I'm super nervous about my appointment for today. It's just a confirmation of pregnancy appointment but I'll be getting my second beta results. Fingers crossed, they're good.

Hope your appt went well



cutieq said:


> No numbers for me today. The lab lost my bloods so I went back today. Hopefully tomorrow. I has built myself up to know today so my nerves are kinda shot right now.

God I would be raging, try and keep positive, I'm sure they will be perfectly fine



Mrs Reineke said:


> Geez, on another thread I'm on one lady said...oh with your HCG levels it doesn't look good at all. I would expect the worse. Thanks lady. Now I'm all freaked out again.

Wow even if you thought that you wouldn't put it as blunt as that if at all. Some people, need to think before they type


Thanks everyone my first day went well, although I'm super tired now and boobs been hurting a lot all day. I definitely feel pregnant today for the first time since I got that bfp.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you jelly tots. Just so you know I really appreciate all of you ladies. :hugs: If any of you are prayers, I really need them right now to get my through today, tomorrow and Wednesday. I pray on Wednesday my ultrasound will at least show a start of a little one growing in my uterus. I seriously always fear the worse. I'm like...oh my gosh, what if I'm having an ectopic pregnancy because my numbers didn't double. I'm not having pain or spotting and I'm not high risk for one and I've never had one, but of course I'm scared maybe I am now. Why I do this to myself, I don't know. I don't want to constantly be negative with you ladies. It's just so hard.


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: we are here for you. Let your fears out- acknowledge them then they don't become so overwhelming. I will be praying for you xxx

Jelly- yay for feeling pregnant!! Glad your first day went well!


----------



## confuzion

MrsR - I'm sorry you've been going through such a stressful time. And that a jerk face on another forum had the nerve to say that to you at a time when you clearly need reassurance and positivity to keep you going. 

I scoured the Internet when my numbers didn't double as well and in general I found that bad outcomes are when your progesterone starts out low and doesn't double. But if you're in range for your week (which you are, above range actually!) and your numbers are rising (and if you got a 3+ they clearly are!) then really I wouldn't expect any bad outcomes at all. I truly think you're fine. And so does your doc. That's all that matters. 

Bug - awwwessome betas! I have hcg envy :haha:.

Jelly - glad your first day went well and you're feeling pregnant :happydance:

Babyfeva - can't wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. R-I'm sorry that you had a rough weekend. All these damn numbers are so stressful! It does seem that this pregnancy is progressing better than your last. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way!

Cutie-I can't believe they lost your bloodwork!! Ugh, hopefully you can get your results STAT!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Reineke said:


> Geez, on another thread I'm on one lady said...oh with your HCG levels it doesn't look good at all. I would expect the worse. Thanks lady. Now I'm all freaked out again.

WTH, are wrong with people. That's the least that I would expect from someone here on BNB to say! They should be banned.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you jelly tots. Just so you know I really appreciate all of you ladies. :hugs: If any of you are prayers, I really need them right now to get my through today, tomorrow and Wednesday. I pray on Wednesday my ultrasound will at least show a start of a little one growing in my uterus. I seriously always fear the worse. I'm like...oh my gosh, what if I'm having an ectopic pregnancy because my numbers didn't double. I'm not having pain or spotting and I'm not high risk for one and I've never had one, but of course I'm scared maybe I am now. Why I do this to myself, I don't know. I don't want to constantly be negative with you ladies. It's just so hard.

We're all here for you. Best of luck for Wednesday!


----------



## babyfeva

Ok, finally back from my appointment! Sucks, I had to wait 1.5 hours to be seen. Today's appointment was just for confirmation of pregnancy even though I already took betas last week. (It was because the doctor was out last week) Anyways, when i got there they said the doctor wanted to see me before the nurse practitioner. ( I wasn't scheduled to see the doctor today) As soon as the doctor walked in the room, she said let's go into the other room for an ultrasound for peace of mind. I was kind of stunned at first. I guess considering my history she wanted to be on top of things. She said the most that we could see would be the gestational sac. So, that's what we saw! I could see a hint of possibly the fetal pole in the sac but it wasn't clear. Based on calculations, it was measured at 5 weeks 1 day. I guess that's not too far off from 5 weeks 4 days?! She said that I could have another scan in 2 weeks if I wanted, of course I scheduled that. So, I have an appointment on 1/19. She said we will most likely be able to hear the heartbeat then. Oh, and my hcg level increased from 777 at 18dpo to 2118 at 20dpo! I was asked if I wanted another blood test but I refused. I feel comfortable at this moment and don't want to stress more. My nurse practitioner also mentioned that I can have a blood test done at 9 weeks to check for spina bifida, trisomy 18, down syndrome, and to find out the gender!! Isn't that crazy early? So even though I had good news today, I will stress again for the next 2weeks!


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.Rein, I'm so sorry that someone told you that.. If your doctor doesn't seem concerned then I wouldn't be. Some numbers take up to 72 hours to double, and they are rising so that's awesome news! I'm terrified to get my BETA done. I think it will be tomorrow. I have been having heaviness in my uterus today.. Kinda scary.. idk what to think..


----------



## Bug222

Absolutely fabulous babyfeva!! So exciting that you will be hearing a heartbeat in two short weeks (that will prob feel like forever!)

Wantabby- I get the heaviness feeling too. Did with my son too :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

cutie- they LOST your blood?? I feel like....I mean....they had one job, you know? That's so frustrating :-/

MrsR- I'm sorry people can be so douchey. I will not tell you to try not to worry because I know it's pointless, because I am a worrier myself. But maybe TRY to try not to worry? 

babyfeva- a surprise ultrasound?? so cool! lovely beta increase :)

wantabby- I remember feeling a heaviness in my uterus too- it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much ladies. You are the ones I need to be talking to and hearing from. 

babyfeva, that's so amazing about your ultrasound!! That's what I'm hoping and praying for on Wednesday. I need that so bad!!


----------



## cutieq

Wantabby, I've had heaviness as well. Betas can be nerve wrecking but I'm sure everything will be fine.

Babyfeva, a scan already? Jealous much I am. Glad everything went so well!

I will update with my numbers tomorrow. Fx they don't lose anything.


----------



## knobby

Congrats on the awesome ultrasound babyfeva!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Ultrasound is scheduled! I go January 15 at 10am....I will be 6+5, so I'm hoping there will be a heartbeat. I honestly put off calling to schedule it for a week, because I'm scared. Logically I know that my miscarriage was probably just a horrible freak sad occurrence and there's not any reason to think that this baby died too....my progesterone was good, my betas more than doubled in 48 hours....lines are nice and dark and I got a 3+ at 5 weeks exactly. All those things are good things, but still I'm scared. Doesn't help much that my husband, who usually works nights, has to work day shift that day and can't be with me.


----------



## cutieq

Whoo for your appointment! I can't wait to hear how it goes. Not too long of a wait. You ladies getting early ones helps me to wait lol


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs goodhart, yay for a scheduled scan!


----------



## confuzion

Babyfeva - yay ultrasound, everything sounds on track!

wantabby - good luck for tomorrow, I totally understand your fears! Beta anxiety is the worst feeling ever.

Yay for a scheduled US mrsGH :happydance:.

Nothing exciting going on with me for a while! Been so tired lately, I'm always sleeping that it's affecting my normal BnB time :haha:.


----------



## cutieq

Not a ton exciting for me either. There were points today at work when I forgot I was pregnant. Gonna eat these words later but I'm looking forward to more symptoms.


----------



## babyfeva

I felt so tired today!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yes! So much sleep!


----------



## cutieq

I must be retaining all of your energy lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsG ~ Hurray for your scan on the 15th!

MrsR ~ How rude of that lady on the other forum...I wonder if their admin monitors that type of thing! You're Betas look great and your LO is flourishing :hugs:

Cutie ~ You are so patient! I'd be in tears if I waited and waited all for not...sorry they lost your blood work :dohh: FX'd they call you early with results today!

Babyfeva ~ Your Dr is amazing to go ahead and do an us, how reassuring!!

Wantabby ~ I get heaviness & aches/twinges...it's just the LO setting up shop :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Mrsgoodhart, yay for your ultrasound on the 15th!!! :happydance: Also, everything looks perfect for you, so please don't worry!! Everything is going to be just fine!!

xoxo, thank you so much. That means a lot to me. :hugs:

AFM: I have my early ultrasound tomorrow morning at 10am. I'm so nervous! I'll be 5 weeks 2 days, but I think I may be closer to 5 weeks 4 days because I got my BFP 9dpo. The nurse told me yesterday that there's a slight chance of seeing a heartbeat, but to not count on that because I'm so early. She said the doctor decided to do an early one because of my history and this way we can know it's in my uterus and all looks good at this point. I'm terrified and planning on the worse case senario of there being nothing there or something. :cry: I don't know why I do this to myself. :nope: I've been saying a lot of prayers. I just need some sort of reassurance so I can maybe relax for the first time in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bug222

I will be thinking of you Mrs Reineke- can't wait to see your great update after the scan tomorrow! Deep breaths... You can do this xxx


----------



## Bug222

Coffee this morning is not sitting well.... Tomorrow is 6 weeks. That's when my ms hit gad with my son. I'm working days tomorrow so hopefully it stays this mild underlying feeling. My work isn't the best place for avoiding unpleasant odours lol. 
24 days till my scan lol


----------



## knobby

Almost threw up my vitamins this morning :nope: 

A little over 3 more hours until my appointment and scan. Hope there is enough to see so I can bring a little picture home.


----------



## cutieq

So much on the radar. I'm stilling waiting on my betas. Good numbers, scans and he ability to hold down foods are headed our way!


----------



## cutieq

Finally got them back! 5839! Which is a doubling of 34 hours if I did it properly.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Awesome, cutie!!


----------



## Bug222

Yay yay yay yay!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## tryinNHouston

Good Afternoon ladies. I hope all is well with everyone. i got my first set of numbers back today. HCG is 1773 and progesterone. I go tomorrow for my second test. I hope it doubles like it should.

Congrats Cutie!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies, so I got a 3+ on a clear blue weeks estimator yesterday and then I took one today to make sure it still said 3+ and it said 2-3. I'm just going to prepare to mc I guess. I did drink 2 cups of tea and water before I took it, but I don't know. I had to leave work again because I am so stressed. I don't know. I think it's best for me to prepare for the worst at this point.


----------



## confuzion

MrsR - those tests are not the best for the transition between 3+ and 2-3. I saw a girl who posted 2 clearblue estimators where she used THE SAME URINE and one said 2-3 and the other said 3+. I would not rely on that to tell you how the pregnancy is progressing.

At this point the only way to know how this is going is to have an ultrasound done. Do you have one scheduled soon? Maybe your doc can get you in next week for a reassurance scan?

ETA: just saw on the last page you said you have one tomorrow. 5 weeks is a bit early so you may not see a hb yet but it will be nice to see the sac and potentially yolk sac hopefully measuring on or close to dates!

Fabulous numbers cutie and tNH!


----------



## babyfeva

Great numbers cutie and tryin!!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, please try not to worry about the digi. I had some issues with it too.


----------



## cutieq

So my doctor (the current one) wants to do a scan next week. I will be 6w5d because of my early losses. I'm trying a bit to stop overthinking and controlling things and go with what the doctor days but it's tough at times.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's nice to hear other people have had problems with them too. I still have all my symptoms and no spotting. Yeah my ultrasound tomorrow is probably too early for a hb, but I just want to know it's in my uterus and looking normal for where I'm at.


----------



## confuzion

I hope you get some reassurance tomorrow MrsR. I know it's hard. Recurrent losses change you, but you'll be ok. Don't forget to breathe :hugs:.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you confuzion. I'm trying my best. Glad I get to go in early tomorrow.


----------



## knobby

My ultrasound went great! The gestational sac was the perfect size (last baby's sac when I miscarried was too small). We could see the yolk sac and fetal pole which was super tiny but the dr thought he could see it flickering! Everything was exactly what the dr said he would want to see at 5w5d. I have a follow-up scan in a week so we can see the heartbeat better.

Here is a pic:

https://i58.tinypic.com/2dhagrm.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Yay knobby that's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

MrsR, we will be here waiting. I have so much faith things are well.

Knobby, that's awesome! So happy for you!!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Knobby & Cutie! I hope you get good news tomorrow Mrs.Reineke! I will be praying for you! 

I had my beta today, it was 1,356.. I was absolutely in shock, & still am. I will talk to doc tomorrow and she if she wants another in 48 hours.. My scan is set up for the 22nd. I will be 7 weeks (Hopefully)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yay knobby!! look at that sweet lil fetal pole, lol....can't wait to see how big it gets in a week's time! 

Mrs. R- I have heard that those weeks estimators aren't the greatest as far as progression goes- looking forward to your ultrasound tomorrow....I think everything will be ok. *hugs*....I know not worrying is easier said than done.


----------



## babyfeva

Cutie, yay for a scan next week!

Knobby, beautiful scan. Yours is much clearer than mine. 

Wanta, wonderful hcg levels, and looking forward to hearing about your scan later this month. 

Mrs R, thinking about you.


----------



## babyfeva

Why is pregnancy so stressful. My sensitive nipples have subsided... :/


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

It's about 8:30am here and my appointment is at 10am. I'm very anxious, but trying to breathe and relax. 

Knobby, I'm so happy your scan was so perfect!! That's what I need right now. I know it doesn't get me out of the woods by any means, but will at least allow me to calm down knowing it's actually growing in there.

Thank you Cutie. :hugs:

Wantabby, your prayers mean more to me then you even know. :hugs:

Thank you Mrsgoodhart. :hugs:

Thank you babyfeva. :hugs:


----------



## knobby

Good luck today Mrs. R! Don't worry if all you see is the gestational sac at this point if your dates are spot on and you are 5w2d. 5w3d is when you can usually see the yolk sac. And 5w5d-5w6d is the absolute earliest to see the heartbeat. This is what my dr told me yesterday before my scan when he was preparing me for what I would see and said a day or 2 can make a huge difference this early on.


----------



## Bug222

I hope everything went well Mrs R!!! Thinking of you. 

6weeks today. Instead of symptoms getting worse they are pretty much gone.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 6 weeks Bug! Let's just hope our symptoms are just away for the day.


----------



## wantabby

Bug and Baby, It must be the day for disappearing symptoms. I don't really feel anything today.. :/ I know my BETA was good yesterday, but today I find myself feeling normal... ughhhh..


----------



## Mrs Reineke

THERE'S A BLOB IN THERE!!!!! :happydance:

Oh my gosh I'm in absolute shock!! She started with an abdominal scan and immediately saw the gestational sac which shocked me. Then we did a vaginal one and we saw the gestational sac and a yoke sac!!! She moved it around a bit and said it looked like she could possibly see a flicker of a baby, but it's still a bit too early to tell. I'm 5 weeks 2 days today but according to my gestational sac which she said could be off a tad I'm 5 weeks 6 days, because once they measure the baby when it's showing up is a better measurement of date. But I thought I was a bit ahead because I got my BFP at 9dpo. I am so excited!!!! She also said that it's high in my uterus which is good and I ovulated from my right side. I have the corpus luthem cyst on my right ovary which is good and probably causing my aches I'm getting. Now I just need this little one to stick!!!


----------



## knobby

That's awesome Mrs. R! You get to fast-forward a few days! Yay for 5w6d! That is what I am today too!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You saw a fetal pole in there right knobby? My ultrasound tech didn't mention that, but was showing me where she thought she may barely be able to see a baby. It was hard for me to see because I don't know what I'm looking for. LOL!!


----------



## wantabby

Yay Mrs.R! Awesome news!!!


----------



## confuzion

Yay mrsR I knew it!!! Told you those betas were causing you unnecessary stress! I think I will avoid them in future pregnancies. 

So happy for you :happydance:.

Bug baby and want - same here with the symptoms sorta. My husband made me oatmeal with apples and cinnamon last night. And I was eating it and felt fine. Then I thought, I'm a little concerned I'm still enjoying this. Lately food has been ok but after a few bites I start feeling sickly. But this morning woke up :sick:. These symptoms are just keeping us on our toes.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies. This is amazing!!


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> You saw a fetal pole in there right knobby? My ultrasound tech didn't mention that, but was showing me where she thought she may barely be able to see a baby. It was hard for me to see because I don't know what I'm looking for. LOL!!

Yes, the fetal pole is the baby and just a speck on the ultrasound at this stage. My dr couldn't measure it. It was super tiny and hard to see but my dr could see it and thought he could see it flickering. He made me hold my breath so he could see it better too. If you look in my pic, the fetal pole is white and above the yolk sac attached to it. The yolk sac is already surrounded by a white circle on the ultrasound, and so the fetal pole also being white on u/s makes it hard to see and differentiate.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ok, so maybe that's what my tech meant when she was trying to show me where she thought she could possibly see the baby flickering?? Couldn't be sure, but she kept looking at it and thought she saw something.


----------



## cutieq

Symptomless in Seattle here too. Sore bbs and a foggy brain but not much more. 

MrsR, amazing news!!!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Ok, I'm a little nervous about posting on here, but here goes.....

AF was due today, tested and I got a positive on a clear blue. I was shaking and when I told DH we both cried.

We've been trying for 2 and a half years. In that time we've only had one BFP and that was 2 years ago. Sadly it ended in ectopic, losing my right tube. I'd almost given up hope.....until tonight!!

I'm super nervous but will do FRER tomorrow to make sure, then I call the doc.

So god to see so many familiar names on here :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome bluefish and congrats!!! :happydance: I'm so sorry to hear you guys have struggled, but you're pregnant!!!! :thumbup: There are WONDERFUL ladies here and we will all support you along the way!! So exciting for you!!!


----------



## cutieq

Bluefish I remember you. So glad you're here! The luck and support in here has been amazing!


----------



## wantabby

Doctor office just called and they aren't going to replete blood..ughhhhhhhhh!!! I guess I will have to wait until my scan.. two weeks! I am pretty bummed. .but I guess she knows what she is doing & isn't worried at this point..


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies - just feel like I shouldn't get too excited.....just in case. 

Sounds awful, I'm not normally a negative Nancy, but we just want this baby soooooo much!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I wouldn't worry about it wantabby. Hearing my 2nd number terrified me because it didn't double like it's "supposed" to. Even after the nurse said my doctor wasn't concerned I was still freaking out and then today saw it's actually starting to grow in there. So if I were you, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## confuzion

wantabby - what mrsR said ^^ I wish I wouldn't have done a second beta since my first was so high! Your first number was awesome, just enjoy it, you're pregnant, and TRY not to stress <3

bluefish - I also remember you. I think we're all a bit cautious around here so you're in good company. Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yes, very cautious bluefish. We're all here for eachother. 

Confuzion, what is your doubling time again. It was slow right?


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> Ok, so maybe that's what my tech meant when she was trying to show me where she thought she could possibly see the baby flickering?? Couldn't be sure, but she kept looking at it and thought she saw something.

Yeah, it is just the professional ultrasound term for baby :)

_"The fetal pole (sometimes referred to as a tom) is a thickening on the margin of the yolk sac of a fetus during pregnancy. It is usually identified at 8 weeks with abdominal ultrasound imaging, and 6 weeks with vaginal ultrasound imaging."_

Are you scheduled for another scan? My dr was going to let me come in this Friday (6w1d) so we could see the heartbeat/baby better (he is awesome) but I opted to wait a full week.

Welcome bluefish!


----------



## cutieq

Knobby, I'm curious to know what you see. I will go at 6w5d for my first scan.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats bluefish! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## babyfeva

Wanta, sorry they won't do a repeat scan but as others have mentioned, try your best not to worry.


----------



## Bug222

Oh mrs R I'm so very thrilled for you!!! :) :) :)

Yay! Welcome bluefish!!! I will add you to the front page when I get home tonight :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Not sure yet knobby because I'm actually waiting to hear from the nurse at my doctor's office because I had the scan done at another place. Technically the nurse would be the one to tell me the results, but the ultrasound lady knew how scared I was and she told me everything. God bless her!! So as soon as I talk to the nurse I should know the next step.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Mrs R!! Hooray for your little blob!! 

Wantabby- how frustrating they aren't going to repeat your blood....but maybe one less thing to agonize over? 

Welcome bluefish! This is such a great group of ladies :) 

Other mamas- Yep, not real symptom-y here today either, though I just woke up. Pretty much all I feel is some pelvic fullness. Let's be honest, that could be because I have to poop but a realtor is coming in a half hour to look at our house and I suppose I'd rather just wait till I can do it in peace lol


----------



## confuzion

MrsR I had 3 betas drawn. First set had a doubling time of 75.7 hours (I lost it), second was about 49 hours (so much better).

Beta 1 (16 DPO - pm) - 728
Beta 2 (18 DPO - am~40 hours later) - 1050
Beta 3 (20 DPO - am) - 2050

Doc was happy with that and said we can wait for the scan from here.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hahaha Mrsgoodhart you crack me up!! :haha:


----------



## confuzion

LOL MrsGH!


----------



## knobby

cutieq said:


> Knobby, I'm curious to know what you see. I will go at 6w5d for my first scan.

Definitely! My 6w5d scan will be next Tuesday :) I hope everything will still be okay then.


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi ladies hope you're all well. Not checked in on here in a little while!

Please keep me in your thoughts tomorrow, going for a scan to check everything is ok after abit of spotting.:shrug: I will be 5w6d so hopefully we will see something and have some good news xxx


----------



## knobby

Good luck tomorrow ella! I actually talked to my doctor a little about spotting at my appointment. I'm not spotting now, but before my last miscarriage I did. He said even though I spotted last time and miscarried, to not worry too much if it happens again, because the majority of women who experience spotting will go on and have healthy pregnancies and that about 50% of all pregnant women have some spotting.


----------



## ellahopesky

thanks knobby! fingers crossed x

also, congrats on your scan, lovely photo! :) x:flower:


----------



## babyfeva

Ella, best of luck!


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou will update tomorrow xx


----------



## babyfeva

My sister didn't have insurance when she fell pregnant. She has an 8 month old daughter and a 12 year old daughter. She went in todat for her first visit. Based on her LMP she should be 16 weeks 6 days but scan shows 20 weeks 3 days!! So crazy!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm sure everything is ok ellahopesky. I know there are a lot of ladies who have some spotting. A friend of mine has had random spotting all throughout her pregnancy. She's 27 weeks now and had a tad more today, but the doctor said she doesn't have to worry. So hang in there. Please let us know how it goes. 

Dang, fast growing baby huh babyfeva!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

good luck tomorrow ella!

brown spotting for me today... that mixed with a complete lack of symptoms doesn't bode well for me. Why did I let myself get excited??


----------



## cutieq

Chin up Bug. I hate that we have to be scared by everything :(


----------



## babyfeva

Bug, let's hope the spotting is just old blood. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry all for the weird post earlier. I was on my phone at work when I found out my sisters first ultrasound appt. I was just in shock and probably made no sense at all!


----------



## knobby

Babyfeva do you think she mistook some spotting as a period? That is a huge difference! Does she know that you are pregnant yet?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for all of the great betas and scans! Sorry for not addressing each of you individually, this thread can move rather quickly :kiss:

Babyfeva ~ Congrats to your sister, I'd be shocked for my sis too! 

Bug ~ I spotted the first 10 weeks with my DS, I hated going to the bathroom for fear of what I'd see. Brown spotting is ok :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Knobby, my sisters doctor told her that postpartum bleeding can be on and off. She thought she had a period since hers aren't regular. She thought she had morning sickness at 4 weeks when in reality it was more like 7 weeks. She does know I'm pregnant and is very supportive. I just can't get over the fact that she's half ways done without even knowing it.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Bug, brown spotting can be very normal. They say bright red blood can be a bad sign, but that isn't always true either. Keep your head up and let us know how things go. Are you going in to see your doctor?

AFM: Trying to finally relax and be excited. Part of me is scared to be excited in fear that it will all go away. I'm 5 weeks 3 days today according to my lmp and I had a loss right now and at 6 weeks. So I feel I'm still very vulnerable with what could happen. Seeing a gestational sac and yoke sac yesterday was more then I've ever had before. When I started spotting at 5 1/2 weeks there was nothing in my uterus and at 6 weeks they didn't see anything either, so I'm hoping and praying this is a wonderful sign that is little one is here to stay.


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsR ~ All signs are pointing to this being your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much xoxo4angel!!! :hugs:

I love you ladies, you have been so sweet and supportive with my anxieties and worries. I really appreciate you all not judging me or thinking I'm freaking out for no reason. :wacko: I also appreciate all your prayers for this one to stick. I'm praying for all of you as well. :kiss:


----------



## tryinNHouston

Afternoon ladies. I got the results back from my blood work. Hcg was 1773 then 3010. My progesterone went from 10.5 to 13.3. I had my bloods drawn on Monday and Wednesday. My dr says it's good but i'm worried because they didn't double.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Mine didn't either tryinNHouston!! I went from 802 to 1250 in 62 hours. They can take up to 72 hours to double and after you reach 1200 it can take up to 96 hours to double. So don't worry!! If your doctor is happy, then you can be too!!


----------



## tryinNHouston

Thanks for the reassurance Mrs R. My 2 miscarriages just keep me worrying about every little thing.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I've had 2 also tryinNHouston. I'm panicking about every little thing and when mine didn't double I freaked out. It still bothers me, but all the ladies keep telling me I shouldn't worry about it and the nurse told me my doctor wasn't concerned either just like yours. So I guess we need to trust that. I know how hard it is though. Did you have your levels checked at all with your 2 previous pregnancies?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

tryinNHouston said:


> Afternoon ladies. I got the results back from my blood work. Hcg was 1773 then 3010. My progesterone went from 10.5 to 13.3. I had my bloods drawn on Monday and Wednesday. My dr says it's good but i'm worried because they didn't double.

I calculated your results for you and you're perfectly fine!!

Results:

2 Day change = 69.8 % increase. 
2 Day change = 69.8 % increase. 
Doubling time =2.6 days or 62.86 hours 

They need to double every 2-3 days and you're right in that range!!! :happydance:

Now I'm back to worrying about mine. :cry:


----------



## tryinNHouston

In the first one no. It was a late miscarriage. I was 19 weeks. I had it checked in my 2nd one. I was 6 weeks and my hcg only went from 3400 to 4000 in 2 48 hours. That baby just never developed. 

Don't worry about yours (coming from a worry wart..lol). Your ultrasound went well. You saw what you,were supposed to. This baby will stick!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I seriously hope so tryinNHouston. I just got off the phone with the nurse at my doctor's office and they said what the ultrasound tech said. They saw the gestational sac and yoke sac, but no heartbeat yet. I asked if that was normal at my point and she said yes. They want me to schedule a follow up one in two weeks so we can make sure everything is progessing right. At that point we should see a heartbeat. So I need to call the ultrasound place and get it set up. Now I can worry about that. :cry: There is never a relaxing moment I swear. :nope:


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.R, I am curious to know what symptoms you are having right now? You are 3 days ahead of me and I don't think I'm having many "symptoms " I am tired , have sore boobs (more in the afternoon ) excess saliva, and occasionally crampish feelings.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby, so far my symptoms have been:

Sore boobs, have to pee a lot, cramping here and there, some aches in my ovary area every now and then, spells of feeling icky, upset belly at times, tired and freaking worrying about EVERYTHING!!! So pretty much just like you. :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

I just don't have the upset tummy n no real nausea. . that's what has me worried. . I pee frequently also..


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I think my upset belly is stress and anxiety related possibly. I've been so worried about every little thing and that has upset my stomach. I haven't actually thrown up...just icky stomach. I wouldn't worry about that...they say it can start to kick in around 6 weeks, but I have a friend who didn't get morning sickness until 10 weeks and another one who never got it. So I just think it depends on the person.


----------



## cutieq

Everyone's pregnancy is going to be different. It's easy to worry though. No real nausea or any morning sickness for me. Haven't puked or even been over that toilet yet. Sore boobs, occasional cramp or ache and tummy/pelvic fullness. Not really all that tired. I tend to go to bed earlier but nothing like drop dead exhaustion. I have been having crazy bizarre dreams and sex dreams :rofl: definitely worries me at times that I feel like I had more symptoms last week than I do now. But everyone says they come and go. My friend said up until about week 8, she felt perfectly normal.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sex dreams huh cutieq?? LOL!!! :haha: That's sounds interesting!! :happydance: Yay I have a full tummy/pelvis feeling too.


----------



## cutieq

Mrs Reineke said:


> Sex dreams huh cutieq?? LOL!!! :haha: That's sounds interesting!! :happydance: Yay I have a full tummy/pelvis feeling too.

Yea. I never knew that was a thing, but apparently so :haha:


----------



## knobby

cutieq said:


> Mrs Reineke said:
> 
> 
> Sex dreams huh cutieq?? LOL!!! :haha: That's sounds interesting!! :happydance: Yay I have a full tummy/pelvis feeling too.
> 
> Yea. I never knew that was a thing, but apparently so :haha:Click to expand...

My body took it a bit farther than just a sex dream... during my last pregnancy I orgasmed in my sleep! It really freaked me out, I couldn't believe it. I immediately googled and it seems it happens a lot for some pregnant ladies. I hope it doesn't happen again because it isn't very comfortable when you wake up in the middle of the night and have no idea what the heck is going on.


----------



## babyfeva

Knobby, that's crazy!


----------



## babyfeva

Tryin, as Mrs R mentioned, try not to worry about numbers. Do you have an ultrasound date set up?


----------



## cutieq

knobby with the dream I had, I probably would've done the same if my alarm clock hadn't gone off :rofl:

I think DH is due. He's been very patient and we have DTD a few times a week, but we were pretty active and I want to keep up as much as I can, while I can.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm actually trying to stay away from BD for a while. I always freak out when I have bleeding after BD in first trimester.


----------



## cutieq

I guess I've been lucky, we've had it and haven't had any bleeding. I'm sure I'd freak out and we wouldn't touch each other for months if I did.


----------



## babyfeva

Do any of you know what I can replace my morning cup of coffee to keep me regular?


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> Do any of you know what I can replace my morning cup of coffee to keep me regular?

I think anything warm could get your peristaltic action going. Some people drink warm lemon water. I have read the effect of coffee on stimulating the intestines is the equivalent of a meal, so just eating a good breakfast works too. But if you find it is hard to go without your coffee, you can have up to 200mg of caffeine per day while pregnant (1 large cup of coffee).


----------



## bluefish1980

Ladies - help!

Went to the loo this morning and there was blood when I wiped. Devastated!

I put in a pad and went to work but kept crying so I got sent home. I've not had any blood on the pad, but whenever I wipe there is a small amount of purplish brown blood streaked in my CM.

I've called my doctor and I'm waiting to hear back, although I know there's nothing he can do. 

I could really do we some reassurance but also honesty.

First sign of blood in the tp was 7 hrs ago.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Babyfeva my scan is set up for the 26th. That just seems so far away.


----------



## knobby

Bluefish, I hope it is just normal pregnancy spotting. Have you heard back from your dr?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

bluefish, I have heard cm tinged with some color can be very normal. How far along are you again? 

As far as the BDing goes, my husband and I haven't done it yet. I'm scared to be honest and with my history I think we should wait a bit longer. I'm right between the times I mc'd before and I want to get over that hump of 6 weeks 1 day because that was the longest I've gone. So I feel like I'm in a fragile state right now. It probably would be good for me and for my stress, but I'm just not ready yet.


----------



## bluefish1980

Dr is pretty sure it's a miscarriage. They're sending me for a scan to make sure it's not ectopic after my last pregnancy.

I want to wish you ladies all the luck in the world. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. I am bowing out x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh bluefish, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am and I know that doesn't make a difference right now. I will pray for you that you can stay strong and you'll come out of this just fine. Please know were here for support if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Tink_

Hi, 

Would it be okay to join here? 

This is my rainbow baby, EDD is 13th of September. 

I've had many m/c's and currently very scared but trying to stay hopeful. 

x

*Bluefish, just wanted to send lots of love to you.x


----------



## knobby

bluefish1980 said:


> Dr is pretty sure it's a miscarriage. They're sending me for a scan to make sure it's not ectopic after my last pregnancy.
> 
> I want to wish you ladies all the luck in the world. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. I am bowing out x

Oh no, did the bleeding get worse? Hoping there is still a chance that all is okay.


----------



## knobby

Congrats and welcome, Tink!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome Tink!! :hugs: September 13th is a wonderful due date!! It's my birthday!! Hahaha!! :happydance: Do you mind if I ask about your story?? You said you've had many mc...do you mind sharing and what you have found out or are doing differently? If you're not comfortable doing that, it's completely ok. We just learn a lot from each other here. :flower:

I don't think I said, but I got my follow up ultrasound set for Wednesday the 21st at 9:15am. It is exactly 2 weeks after my 1st one. The nurse at my doctor's office said to do it in two weeks. Probably so we know I'm inbetween 7-8 weeks and that way there should be a heartbeat there. I'm both excited and nervous. Is it the 21st yet??? :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Oh bluefish I'm so very sorry xxx sending you love and healing thoughts

Welcome Tink_


----------



## cutieq

Bluefish, I'm praying everything is ok Hun!


Welcome Tink!


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Bluefish, Hopefully it will be ok! 

Hello Tink!

Nothing really exciting going on over here.. I feel weird feeling so "normal"


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You sound like cutie wantabby. LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

bluefish1980 said:


> Ladies - help!
> 
> Went to the loo this morning and there was blood when I wiped. Devastated!
> 
> I put in a pad and went to work but kept crying so I got sent home. I've not had any blood on the pad, but whenever I wipe there is a small amount of purplish brown blood streaked in my CM.
> 
> I've called my doctor and I'm waiting to hear back, although I know there's nothing he can do.
> 
> I could really do we some reassurance but also honesty.
> 
> First sign of blood in the tp was 7 hrs ago.

I hope the blood is just old. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## babyfeva

tryinNHouston said:


> Babyfeva my scan is set up for the 26th. That just seems so far away.

I know it seems so far away but it will be here before you know it.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Tink, so sorry for your losses. Hoping this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## cutieq

Wantabby, I have been messaging mrsR all day about how "normal" I feel.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I keep sneezing!!! I better not be getting a cold!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Tink_

Mrs Reineke said:


> Welcome Tink!! :hugs: September 13th is a wonderful due date!! It's my birthday!! Hahaha!! :happydance: Do you mind if I ask about your story?? You said you've had many mc...do you mind sharing and what you have found out or are doing differently? If you're not comfortable doing that, it's completely ok. We just learn a lot from each other here. :flower:

Hey :) Thanks everyone for the welcome!

Hehe for your birthday Mrs Reineke. 

My miscarriages in the past were when I was in an abusive relationship and experienced 3 relatively close together but they were never investigated because of my situation. 

Fast forward to now, had been trying to conceive for 19 months when had a chemical pregnancy and then on cycle 20 have conceived and well, it's got past my AF date at least! 

So really hoping for a sticky bean this time but finding myself very anxious over everything. 

x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tink, first of all I'm so glad you are not in that relationship anymore. Thank God for that!! :nope: Yes, I'm very anxious over EVERYTHING as well. More so then I need to be probably, but it's tough. I'm so glad you joined us. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

bluefish - I have no words :cry:. I am so sorry you are dealing with this :hugs:. Please feel free to hang around if you need support.

Tink - welcome and congrats! Glad you're out of your abusive relationship (I know those can be difficult to escape), and I hope this is one sticky baby :hugs:.

To the ladies not feeling symptoms - TOTALLY normal. Enjoy it while it lasts :haha:.

babyfeva - I am super jealous that your sister didn't know how far along she was. I would LOVE to just go in thinking I'm like 6 weeks and finding I'm 14 and out of first tri haha---I fantasize about it :blush:.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Bug222

holy smokes nausea hit hard today. Everything is making me gag. I have to go to work tonight and I dont know how I am going to make it through. I am so very tired too... my mum took Iain for a while this afternoon so I could have a nap before work - I slept like a long but woke up still so very tired.

Tink- glad you are out of that relationship and well on your way to a rainbow

babyfeva- that is amazing about your sister!


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: I just feel so on edge waiting for nausea but you ladies have prepared me that it's coming. Pretty exhausted today but otherwise a good, normal day.


----------



## tryinNHouston

I'm feeling pretty good. Just really sleepy and my boobs are itching like crazy. I got a little sick earlier. I guess my grasshopper isn't a fan of ranch chips &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## babyfeva

Tink, so happy you are no longer in that abusive relationship.


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion, I too fantasize about going in for a scan and finding out I'm way into the second trimester!


----------



## babyfeva

Exhaustion and hunger has kicked in. Hopefully I don't get nausea, didn't have it with any of my pregnancies. But seriously, is anyone else starving? I gained 48lbs with my son! I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm not too bad today. Random cramping here and there, boobs are killing me, tired, aches in groin and every morning I wake up with a bathroom type icky belly. I also feel really bloated at times.


----------



## wantabby

I'm with you cutie! I told my hubby last night. I was so ready for some nausea..lol! He. replied, isn't it a little early for that? So I guess if he knows I just need to calm down. I will probably be wishing it would stop when it does start..lol!


----------



## cutieq

wantabby said:


> I'm with you cutie! I told my hubby last night. I was so ready for some nausea..lol! He. replied, isn't it a little early for that? So I guess if he knows I just need to calm down. I will probably be wishing it would stop when it does start..lol!

Mine is the exact opposite. He keeps asking do you have morning sickness YET?! It's like he's waiting for it!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks, Jelly. I'm glad your first day went well!

Congratulations, Knobby and Mrs R! That's wonderful news!

I'm so sorry Bluefish. FX it's nothing!!

Cutie, sexy or crazy dreams are very normal and a good sign!!! When I was pregnant with my son I dreamt that I had a pink genie that lived in my vagina and I had to keep my legs crossed or it would fly out and not grant me any wishes. As strange as it sounds, it makes total sense if you think about it. The genie was my son and the wish was for him to be healthy. I didn't want him to leave my body before he was healthy enough. Just like knobby, I actually orgasmed with a dream. The only related dream I've had so far with this pregnancy is that I was pregnant with triplets! lol!

Baby, I always took Miralax. It works like a charm, is safe, and has no taste!

Tink, welcome and congratulations. FX for your rainbow!

AFM:
Sorry I've been MIA. I've been very busy with my new babysitting job. I went for my confirmation appointment. Nothing eventful. Doctor did urge me to get my betas. So despite me saying on here that I wasn't going to, I went ahead. I'll have the results Monday. I'm a bit nervous. She did prescribe me 81mg aspirin a day. I've heard of a lot of women taking this. Anyone here taking it? Do I have the dosage right? She has a VERY thick accent and is hard to understand.
My symptoms have been through the roof! Morning sickness, sore bb, tiredness, terrible mood swings. I've never had them this early, I'm hoping that's a good sign. I actually threw up yesterday. I'm only 4 weeks, I've never had MS before 6 weeks. On the other hand I have a headache which I've never gotten while pregnant and that makes me nervous. Ahh I could go back and forth all day.
Is anyone here already showing? I know it's all bloat because the baby is too tiny but I seriously look pregnant! I'm not ready to tell people for a while but I find myself wearing hoodies, scarves, and baggie clothes. I've even had people hint towards it. I feel like it's so obvious, the only person I'm fooling is myself.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Catching up! Amazing how fast this thread moves ;) I read back through 5 or 6 pages but I'm sure I missed a bit regardless. 

Bluefish- I'm so sorry. FX that it's normal first trimester bleeding and nothing more. Will say a prayer for you. 

Tink- Welcome! This is an awesome group of ladies. 

As for me, not much going on- no real nausea unless I go too long without eating. I am peeing like crazy, and am in bed approximately 30 seconds after my son. Boobs are a little tender- otherwise I feel pretty good. Trying to remind myself that's actually not too uncommon at 6 weeks, and it's all supposed to start soon. Also some women just have fairly symptom-free pregnancies. I did take an IC for the first time in a week and it was a nice dark line. I threw all the old ones out so I couldn't read too far into it. I've been thinking of doing my last FRER and weeks estimator the morning of the ultrasound so I can "prepare" myself if the line is light or the weeks are less than 3+....fully aware how crazy and probably stupid that idea is but I can't help it. 
Five days until that ultrasound- still referring to it as an "is there something in there" ultrasound rather than dating....I just worry. I know we all do. Praying I'll see something in there with a beating heart!


----------



## cutieq

MrsG, I never took mine to get the 3+ and still want to see it but I'm all out of tests. A little jealous of you!

AmbiguousHope, pink genie fairy :rofl: 

I woke up very anxious this morning for some reason. The lack of symptoms gets to me but like you've all said, it's still early and some women can go symptom-less for awhile.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

OMG cutie, I should send you my last weeks estimator so I can NOT take it. I swore I wouldn't after I got the 3+!
and looking at your tickers- are we really both due AND have our first ultrasound the same day??


----------



## cutieq

I have a feeling my due date is gonna change. I had a spotty start to my cycle so my first day of cycle is flexible. 9/5 is my birthday so I'm hoping it stays the same! Can't wait to hear about your scan!!


----------



## wantabby

Morning ladies! OMG ambiguoushope.. pink genie. . I was rolling reading that! 

I am still about the same as far as symptoms go.. I did do a CP check (probably not supposed to do that) but my CP is really high & closed.. so I am happy with that. I woke up around 9 and it's 10:30 no and I'm feeling tired already..lol!


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry ladies - its definitely a miscarriage.

I want to wish you all the best of luck though x


----------



## cutieq

bluefish1980 said:


> Sorry ladies - its definitely a miscarriage.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best of luck though x

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Be strong. Here if you ever need to chat.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Oh no, bluefish!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. I know it feels so lonely but remember that you are NOT alone! I had two before I finally had my rainbow. It's not fair that some of us have to endure such pain in our lives but your day will come! I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so very sorry Bluefish. I wish you a speedy recovery so that you can rejoin us.


----------



## babyfeva

Anbigous, love your dream about the genie. Lol. Triplets!!! You never know...

In regards to aspirin, I take the same dose. It's essentially baby aspirin.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, 

Bluefish, please know we are here to help you get through this if you need us. :hugs:

AmbiguousHope, loved your dream! Lol! Well after talking about the sex dreams I had one last night and it caused an orgasam! My DH was peacefully sleeping, but it woke me up and I was embarrassed! Lol! Then it caused cramping. Lovely! I couldn't believe it. I blame you guys for talking about it! Lol! :haha: 

I take 81mg of low dose/baby aspirin once a day. I have my mild blood clotting thing so that's why. But I've heard it's great for blood flow for women regardless if you have clotting issues or not.

As for my symptoms I get cramping randomly or if I over do it, sore boobs especially as the day goes by, exhausted today, aches here and there in my pelvis and lower belly, don't feel like doing anything but laying on the couch. I'm at 5 weeks 5 days today so I'm right in between my last 2 miscarriages. :nope: feel like it might make me feel a tad better once I get over this hump. 6 weeks 1 day was the longest. That's Tuesday. Praying and praying. Then I have to be positive and patient until my follow up ultrasound on the 21st. That's going to be hard for me. I pray with everything I have that we see a heartbeat at that time. We should, I'll be 7 weeks 2 days but was measuring 4 days ahead, so if that stays the same I could be closer to 7 weeks 6 days. We'll see. For now I'm going from my lmp and sticking with the lesser of the two. Fingers crossed.


----------



## knobby

So sorry for your loss bluefish :sad1:


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> Well after talking about the sex dreams I had one last night and it caused an orgasam! My DH was peacefully sleeping, but it woke me up and I was embarrassed! Lol! Then it caused cramping. Lovely! I couldn't believe it. I blame you guys for talking about it! Lol! :haha:

:rofl: lol, you're welcome! It is so strange how that can even happen. I read that it may be due to the increased blood flow down there during pregnancy.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mrs Reineke said:


> AmbiguousHope, loved your dream! Lol! Well after talking about the sex dreams I had one last night and it caused an orgasam! My DH was peacefully sleeping, but it woke me up and I was embarrassed! Lol! Then it caused cramping. Lovely! I couldn't believe it. I blame you guys for talking about it! Lol! :haha:
> 
> I take 81mg of low dose/baby aspirin once a day. I have my mild blood clotting thing so that's why. But I've heard it's great for blood flow for women regardless if you have clotting issues or not.
> 
> As for my symptoms I get cramping randomly or if I over do it, sore boobs especially as the day goes by, exhausted today, aches here and there in my pelvis and lower belly, don't feel like doing anything but laying on the couch. I'm at 5 weeks 5 days today so I'm right in between my last 2 miscarriages. :nope: feel like it might make me feel a tad better once I get over this hump. 6 weeks 1 day was the longest. That's Tuesday. Praying and praying. Then I have to be positive and patient until my follow up ultrasound on the 21st. That's going to be hard for me. I pray with everything I have that we see a heartbeat at that time. We should, I'll be 7 weeks 2 days but was measuring 4 days ahead, so if that stays the same I could be closer to 7 weeks 6 days. We'll see. For now I'm going from my lmp and sticking with the lesser of the two. Fingers crossed.

That. Is. Hilarious! I'm glad to know some of you ladies have had the O dreams too! 

Hoping you see your LOs beautiful heartbeat! Even if you don't, that's still very early. You're almost a week ahead of me and my US is on the 20th. So I'm pretty sure we won't see ours. :( As long as it looks healthy, I'll be happy!!! I can't wait to hear what yours says!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so exhausted and constantly feel hungover. I wish I could lay and do nothing.


----------



## xoxo4angel

bluefish1980 said:


> Sorry ladies - its definitely a miscarriage.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best of luck though x

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

babyfeva said:


> I'm so exhausted and constantly feel hungover. I wish I could lay and do nothing.

I used this exact description. I told DH it was like a horrible hangover.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Morning! Happy to say I've been a bit on the queasy side today- and my husband (gotta love him) pointed out how "huge and brown" my ateolas are....I guess I'm just happy for any positive signs of pregnancy, particularly when its definitely not just me imagining them, lol 
Gonna sleep for a while, I work nights so maybe some of you west coast and other country mamas will be on to chat tonight :) (providing I get the time at work)


----------



## babyfeva

MrsG, yay for huge and brown arreolas! Lol. My DH said mine are getting bigger even though I don't notice it.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I don't know about any changes in my areolas yet but I noticed I have the super human sense of smell already. Anyone else? I was soaking in the bath with two closed doors and a flight of stairs between us and I could still smell my husband baking muffins.

BTW how do I swipe that cute sweet pea badge everyone has?


----------



## knobby

AmbiguousHope said:


> BTW how do I swipe that cute sweet pea badge everyone has?

Here you go:

https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]



https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL]


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies, 

I've been so lazy this weekend and I've needed it. I swear I can hardly do anything and I get upset belly and some light cramping. :growlmad: 
Then I have to go lay down on the couch and chill for a bit. I've felt very lazy and don't feel like I've done much of anything productive. But I'm trying to listen to my body. Anyone else have this problem? I've felt pretty icky today. Between icky belly, some cramping, a bit of nausea and just feeling blah and having no energy. I feel like I'm used to my boobs hurting already. They've been hurting since right around ovulation...so FOREVER!!! Like right now as I'm typing I have an upset belly. :sick: I haven't actually puked, but there's been a couple times I've felt like I could. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and like I've mentioned the farthest I've made it is 6 weeks 1 day. :cry: I'm praying and praying everything continues to go smoothly. So my husband and I still haven't BD'd since I found out I was pregnant. I'm too scared to do that yet. Last time we did and then like a day or 2 later I mc'd. I know it didn't cause the mc, but it still bugs me. I'd like to wait until we see a heartbeat which will hopefully be at my next ultrasound in 10 days. I'll feel better at that point I hope. My poor husband...he hasn't mentioned it though. I think he's probably worried to do that as well.


----------



## knobby

Am I overreacting? 

I told my sister I was pregnant the other day because last week she told me she wanted her wedding to be late August, when I am 39w2d along (she has nothing booked yet so nothing was set in stone). I am in the wedding party. I suggested to have it before full term, 37 weeks. And was willing to be big and uncomfortable in a bridesmaid dress.

She would only move it one week up (38w2d) and the way she said it, it may still be the date she originally wanted because her friend already took time off for the wedding - they are having it at her house. It is several months away so I am sure her friend can change her vacation dates. She didn't have any good reason to not have it sooner. 

I have been crying today because I am so sad that I will miss the wedding if I go into labor earlier than expected. I feel like she may not be taking this seriously because of my miscarriage past, and is almost banking on it. She was not even really excited when I told her I was pregnant. And only glanced at my ultrasound, wouldn't even really look at it when I showed her.

I am so sad. I didn't expect telling her would be such an unhappy moment.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

knobby, I don't think you are over reacting. She should have been a bit more excited and understanding. I'm so sorry. That's not fair. Maybe as time goes she'll get it and realize she's being a bit ridiculous.


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> knobby, I don't think you are over reacting. She should have been a bit more excited and understanding. I'm so sorry. That's not fair. Maybe as time goes she'll get it and realize she's being a bit ridiculous.

She already talked about it with her fiancé and her words were that the only "compromise" they could make was to have it 1 week sooner. :/ she will be booking stuff this upcoming week so there is little chance she will change her mind.

I know I would have done anything to make sure my sister could be at my wedding but I guess the feeling is not mutual :(


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry knobby, you're sister's reaction sounds very upsetting :hugs:. You're not over-reacting at all. I hope she comes around.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'd be upset too knobby. If my sister did that to me I'd be very upset. I hope and pray she thinks about it and gets it. Hang in there and take care of yourself and baby.


----------



## cutieq

Arg I hate that she wasn't more flexible. People can get really wrapped up in weddings and forget the important things. I hope things work out as best as they can


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh knobby :( I'd be really frustrated too.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister not being understanding, Knobby. Hopefully she changes her mind when she gives it a minute to settle in her mind.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, I've been feeling similar to you this weekend. I keep wondering how I'm going to manage work on Tuesday!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Can i join in ladies Im due in Spetember too??? 

How do you get the September Sweetpeas on to signature?? :dohh:


----------



## knobby

SarahLou372 said:


> Can i join in ladies Im due in Spetember too???
> 
> How do you get the September Sweetpeas on to signature?? :dohh:

Congrats and welcome!

The codes for the badges are here.

Bug, can you edit the first post and put these in so people are able to find them easier?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you.... :) :) 

This is my first time being pregnnat so im excited but a little nervous too :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Welcome SarahLou!! So glad you joined us, there are some amazing ladies here!! What is your due date?

AFM: I'm already kind of sleepy and it's only 8:45am. Haha!! :haha: I'm not feeling too terrible as of right now. Sore bbs, my lower back is a bit achy, I have a slight bit of an icky belly and I'm tired still. Other than that, I'm ok today. I'm at 6 weeks today. I've made it to 6 weeks 1 day as my longest, so I have to admit I'm a bit scared. :cry: My ultrasound measured me 4 days ahead, but I'm just going to stick with the 1st day of my lmp for now. That way when I have my next ultrasound if I'm still measuring ahead, great, but if I'm not I won't panic. Anyone else's lower back ache at all? Haven't really had this symptom until this morning? Don't know if I slept weird or if it's just a symptom?? It's not hurting, just a bit achy almost like I slept weird. Oh, and I had ANOTHER "O" dream last night!!!! What the heck!!!!???:wacko:


----------



## SarahLou372

My Due date calculating at 18th Spetmeber :haha:

And thanks for the warm welcomes ladies :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

How exciting SarahLou!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome SaraLou anD congrats!

Happy 6 weeks Mrs R, I know you're nervous but all is going well so far. :) I'm hoping to pads 7 weeks then 9 weeks! My lower back is also achy but it's mostly my muscle from not sleeping well the last few nights.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you babyfeva. Yeah, if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't think twice about it because my lower back will bother me at times. But since I am pregnant I'm like "oh my gosh, is this a bad sign??":dohh:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

MrsR, I feel the same way! I've spent the entire weekend longing on the couch and in bed. My poor husband has done majority of the cleaning, cooking, and caring for our toddler. I would rather just get up and do it myself than to lay there feeling guilty. I finally threw up this morning and I must say, I feel so much better.
I understand the fear of DTD. It should get better but then you'll reach a point when you are scared again because your LO will be rocked to sleep and it freaks you out because they quit moving or they're moving too much and you're worried they're trying to get away or eventually you can feel your LOs head through your vagina and you're afraid of bonking it!

Knobby,
Thanks for posting the badges.
That seems a tad insensitive of your sis? I had the same problem with my son. When I was pregnant with him and my husband told his parents they actually yelled at him. My SIL was 3 month ahead of me and they were on cloud 9 knowing they were "finally" having a grand baby since I had lost 2. Then knowing I was pregnant again knocked them off their cloud because "now they are going to have to worry". I hated them for that and I still to this day hold a grudge. Once they found out he was ok THEN they were happy. Ideally, I wanted to tell them they weren't allowed to ever be happy for him because they don't get to see him. They should want to know so they can support my husband emotionally but they only think about themselves. He was so scared and then he had to deal with his parents telling at him. God! They make me so angry! I keep wishing this baby will be healthy and I can hide it from them for as long as possible. My goal is to not tell them until my husband puts his foot down. Sorry I'm ranting. I don't think I will ever forgive them. Plus once my son was born it didn't get better. When he was a newborn she would take him away from me and make him cry then refuse to give him back. Finally, one day I took him out of her arms and she flipped out and ripped him back out of my arms will he screamed. She said he was going to have to get used to her by crying it out. I could almost cry just thinking about dealing with her all over again!

Sarah, congrats and welcome!!!

AFM:
I got my betas back. The doctor said they look great and wants to keep our US appointment on the 20th.

Also, I didn't realize there were two September Sweet Pea groups until I saw some of our badges are linked there. Are you guys members of both?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-01-12-13-03-19.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## knobby

Thanks for all the supportive comments in regards to my sister situation.

I am so nervous for my scan tomorrow. I hope our baby has grown larger and has a good heartbeat. I think that's the only thing that could cheer me up.


----------



## knobby

Ambiguoushope, sorry about your inlaws. I have strange inlaws too. When I miscarried at 8 weeks in October, my husband had to tell them because they were scheduled to come visit us from out of state the very next weekend. When they came to visit I was 6 days post miscarriage and they didn't breathe a word about it. They couldn't even say a simple "sorry." I was so hurt. Furthermore they acted like children when things didn't go their way during their visit! Meanwhile I was sad and heartbroken but being the mature one I tried to make their visit pleasant as possible by trying to remember to smile and be friendly.

Btw, yes I am a member of both Sweet Peas groups.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you AmbiguousHope. I feel so lazy!! I literallly didn't really do anything productive this weekend because if I did hardly anything I needed to lay back down on the couch because I'd start feeling icky. 

knobby, I'm sure your scan will be perfect!! I'm nervous for mine on the 21st too. I'm so scared when I have it my baby will not have grown right or something. I don't see my anxiety or worry ever ending. Just like you said AmbiguousHope, always something to worry about. :dohh:


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> Oh, and I had ANOTHER "O" dream last night!!!! What the heck!!!!???:wacko:

lol, I just went back and read this. You're kidding! I haven't had one yet this pregnancy *knock on wood*


----------



## confuzion

Congrats sarahlou!

Ambiguous - so far I'm only a part of this group. Don't feel comfy joining the general group yet as I've always ended up having to leave and probably making everyone scared of miscarriage in the past. Made me feel guilty on top of already feeling horrible that I was losing another baby :dohh:.

My nausea and my fatigue keep butting heads. I wake up a bunch of times to pee and struggle to fall back asleep every time even though I'm dead tired because I feel so stinking icky. 

And talk about being lazy. I haven't done anything productive at all either. Just cannot find the energy :wacko:.

I have like every symptom under the sun (minus actual vomiting) and I keep worrying that I'm dealing with all this crap for nothing again. It's so miserable. More than worth it to get a baby. But miserable none-the-less and if it ends in yet another miscarriage, I won't know what to do with myself. 

Will finally get a peak into my uterus next Wednesday and see if there's a little bean in there or not. For some reason I keep thinking I will go in and there won't be a baby. With or without a hb. Sigh. Nervous and scared.


----------



## cutieq

I finally started my middle of the night peeing last night. exhaustion, nausea and hunger have picked up but not too bad yet. I've been having a lot of mental anxiety in that I'm not worrying and I feel worrisome like I'm overly confident and positive and gonna get the air popped out of my balloon.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yes knobby!!! BAD!!! LOL!!! :haha:

confuzion, you are more than welcome here. It's not your fault you've mc'd in the past. We want you to be here!! :hugs:

Yeah I have felt a bit pukey today here and there. It's weird because I don't feel like I have to run to the bathroom, but it's just there. More annoying than anything. I've been hungry though...so that's good.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I'm a member of the other Sweet Peas group but only inasmuch that I've commented with my due date and that's about it. Basically I'm afraid I'll have to leave, which sucks. 

Confuzion- my ultrasound is Thursday and I too am basically convinced there's either nothing in there at all or there's a a baby in there with no heartbeat. Of course I'm praying there's a baby or even babies (!) with a nice strong heartbeat, but I'm too afraid to expect it.


----------



## babyfeva

Knobby, Best of luck on your ultrasound today!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G & Confuzion, I feel the same way in regards to the upcoming ultrasound. I'm so nervous!


----------



## wantabby

I am not apart of another sweet pea group, I don't know if I will even if everything turns out good next Thurs. . 

I still don't have any real nausea, it hit me a little yesterday, I cooked spaghetti and it was fine when I was eating, but after when I was full I was putting up the left overs and it made me gag..lol! 

So sorry about your sis knobby and insensitive family.. I still haven't told most of my family (only partents) I am blessed to have good in laws..


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi ladies! Some of the others ladies mentioned this group so just wondering if there's room for one more. My little rainbow due September 8th. Early scan tomorrow and as much as I'm excited I'm still pretty terrified at the same time.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome maryanne1987!! So glad you joined us and congrats!! :hugs: You'll have to let us know how your scan goes tomorrow!!

Knobby, let us know how your scan went.

I know how you ladies feel as far as trying to prepare yourself for the worst with your upcoming ultrasounds. I'm feeling the same way with mine on the 21st. Everything looked great at the first one, but that doesn't mean it will on this second one. It's scary.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Mary!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you! Will do! The wait is killing me. Hopefully I will relax if I see little jellybeans heartbeat. Think if it's too early to see it I may go into meltdown :/ my midwife even suggested listening to whale music to help relax me. Not sure how to feel about that lol.


----------



## cutieq

My scan is one day behind you. Lots if scans coming up!


----------



## karenh

May I join? I lost my first Jan 28 2013 due to ectopic pregnancy, and then a failed adoption Sep 2014. This one is due Sep 17th. It is so crazy that all three babies are Sep. 2013 2014 2015. I really hope this rainbow baby sticks.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Karen. I love that quote in your signature!!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks! Me too! My husband doesn't think the song has anything to do with babies. I bet to differ. :haha:


----------



## kdmalk

This group is exactly what I needed!!!! Due Sept. 20 after mmc in October that ended in d&c Nov. 4. So far I am trying to remain positive and treat this pregnancy like it is normal until I know otherwise. I had a frer left, so I stupidly tested this morning thinking that my line would be dark and beautiful by now, so I am a freaking out because it was the exact same color as two days ago!

Is this going to end badly? 14dpo fmu and 16dpo fmu look basically the exact same. I don't think that is supposed to be the case. It isn't super faint, but it definitely isn't dark. And it isn't anywhere near as dark as the control. First appointment isn't until February 5th. Can anybody offer some reassurance?


----------



## maryanne1987

If it makes you feel any better Hun my tests took a good week to get darker. I test everyday and it's only now at 6 weeks that the test line is as dark as the control line. Had my hcg checked last week though and it's fine so try not to worry.


----------



## kdmalk

maryanne1987 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Hun my tests took a good week to get darker. I test everyday and it's only now at 6 weeks that the test line is as dark as the control line. Had my hcg checked last week though and it's fine so try not to worry.

That is EXACTLY what I needed to hear. I don't want to get my beta done this time because it caused so much stress last time. I can't change anything, so I am just trying to let whatever is going to happen, happen. I hope this is my take-home baby!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the new ladies- I will get everything updated on the front page soon. I'm kinda avoiding BnB at the moment- waiting for a scan on Thurs after some pink bleeding and major pain on Sat


----------



## karenh

I hope you get good news Thursday.


----------



## maryanne1987

Bug222 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies- I will get everything updated on the front page soon. I'm kinda avoiding BnB at the moment- waiting for a scan on Thurs after some pink bleeding and major pain on Sat

Good luck! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations to all of the new ladies!!

I think I've seen you on another board Karen, I'm so happy for you!

Bug, I hope all is well!!! Pink is ok, has it stopped?


----------



## knobby

:happydance: saw the heartbeat clearly today! Measured 6w5d exactly. It is so crazy how much difference a week makes on ultrasound. Last week the baby was barely a speck!

https://i61.tinypic.com/ieleso.jpg

I am going back in 2 weeks for another scan. So I will be 8w5d then. My dr said normally I wouldn't see him again until 12 weeks, but where I have never made it past 8 weeks before he wants to see me one more time in between.


----------



## karenh

That is amazing! I can't wait until my first scan. I don't even have it scheduled yet. Waiting for 1st hcg results. Receptionists at my ob are so incompetent. If I didn't LOVE my ob I would switch.


----------



## maryanne1987

Amazing! Congrats! My scan is tomorrow and I'm just filled with dread :( I don't think I've ever been so scared before.


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing! I will be 6w5d at my scan and was curious what we would see!

Glad everything went well!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello Ladies,

Maryanne, whale music??? LOL!! :haha: That's hilarious!! Good luck with your scan tomorrow and let us know how it goes.

Welcome Karenh and kdmalk!! Do not worry about the actual lines on the pregnancy tests at all kdmalk. You're pregnant!! :happydance: Also I don't blame you on the beta thing this time around. I had mine checked and in 62 hours they went from 802 to 1250 and I was freaking out because they didn't double. Well I'm 6 weeks 1 day today and I'm still doing good so far. Fingers crossed it stays that way, but the nurse said my doctor wasn't concerned, so I shouldn't be either. So if I were to do it again, I don't know if I'd have my levels checked or not. It put a lot of stress on me.

Bug, I'm praying everything looks just fine on Thursday. I know pink spotting can be super normal and common in early pregnancy. They say if it's red it could be a cause for concern, but even then it is a lot of the time perfectly fine. Has it stopped?

knobby, YAY for a heartbeat!!! That's so exciting!!! :happydance: I'm interested to see at my next scan the change. It will be 2 weeks exactly inbetween them. I was 5 weeks 2 days (measuring 5 weeks 6 days) the first time with just the gestational sac and yoke sac, so when I go again on the 21st I'm hoping and praying for a healthy heartbeat in there.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I love it knobby!! So happy for a heartbeat!! 

Welcome new friends :) 

Keep us posted bug, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## maryanne1987

So after a major breakdown in the waiting room, lots of tears and a panic attack it turns out my little jellybean is ok. Been pushed back to 5+3 so too early for a heartbeat but the epu are happy with how baby is doing. So so relieved. Thank you for all the well wishes ladies! I appreciate it! Roll on next scan in 2 weeks! Hope everyone else is doing good today!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Knobby what a great scan pic! What an amazing Dr to see you again! You'll cherish the progression pics!

Maryanne ~ Hurray for a good scan! 

I've been reading right along trying to keep up, but like Bug I've had a spotting scare. Spotting went from brown to red, now brown again. I go in today for an early scan, I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm hoping all of the +ve scan results spill over this way!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im nervous to go for my first scan too ladies.. I just want everything to be okay but wont know that for another 2-3 weeks yet still waiting for appointment.. The nurse said at the Gynae unit if I not heard by Friday I need ring her back.

Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:

And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:

But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(


----------



## cutieq

Sending well wishes to you ladies with spotting. So unfair that we have to deal with that, normal or not.

maryanne1987, how do they push your date back? always curious about that. I'm glad everything was ok. 

Sarah, my opinion thus far is there's nothing normal about symptoms. We're all going to be different on different days. Lots of women have no morning sickness the whole pregnancy and some get it very early on. I wish there was a checklist and we could all line up so we'd have no questions, but as long as your bean is ok don't let symptoms or a lack thereof worry you too much! Great place to post those questions though so to actually answer your question, I had some on and off nausea but no puking yet. I've had tiredness on and off and my boobs are pretty sore.


----------



## maryanne1987

I have no idea! I was wondering the same. I mean I know my o date as I temp and chart and I have done for years. So not sure how my dates can be out by a good few days. It's happened in some of my other pregnancies. If any ladies know how they work it out I'd be glad to know!


----------



## cutieq

maryanne1987 said:


> I have no idea! I was wondering the same. I mean I know my o date as I temp and chart and I have done for years. So not sure how my dates can be out by a good few days. It's happened in some of my other pregnancies. If any ladies know how they work it out I'd be glad to know!

I'm just curious because I go in for my scan tomorrow and I keep thinking he's going to push mine back. I know when I O'd as well, but I have a light, spotty period so I questioned my true LMP (last menstrual period). Nothing to worry about, just curious!


----------



## SarahLou372

cutieq said:


> Sending well wishes to you ladies with spotting. So unfair that we have to deal with that, normal or not.
> 
> maryanne1987, how do they push your date back? always curious about that. I'm glad everything was ok.
> 
> Sarah, my opinion thus far is there's nothing normal about symptoms. We're all going to be different on different days. Lots of women have no morning sickness the whole pregnancy and some get it very early on. I wish there was a checklist and we could all line up so we'd have no questions, but as long as your bean is ok don't let symptoms or a lack thereof worry you too much! Great place to post those questions though so to actually answer your question, I had some on and off nausea but no puking yet. I've had tiredness on and off and my boobs are pretty sore.

Thank you :flower:

It just ever since I fund out im pregnant I have been worrying about every little thing... :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Think we all do hunny! Don't be too hard on yourself! It's a scary time! Just wait till your lo is born, the worry gets worse lol. 

And I just don't get how they push dates back. It happened on my son. But he was a lovely suprise so I figured I just didn't know my cycles properly. But after 7 years ttc I know my cycles like the back of my hand, might have to ask the midwife next time I see her. I'm just as curious! Lol


----------



## SarahLou372

maryanne1987 said:


> Think we all do hunny! Don't be too hard on yourself! It's a scary time! Just wait till your lo is born, the worry gets worse lol.
> 
> And I just don't get how they push dates back. It happened on my son. But he was a lovely suprise so I figured I just didn't know my cycles properly. But after 7 years ttc I know my cycles like the back of my hand, might have to ask the midwife next time I see her. I'm just as curious! Lol

Im going to be a very worrying mother then I can see that now if im this bad now :haha:


----------



## wantabby

Sarah, I have yet to have nausea any real nausea, possibly one time after eating. It has me worried, I won't lie. But I haven't had any spotting or bleeding. I have had sore breasts, gas, funny taste in mouth, crampish feeling, excess saliva, and being tired.. sometimes it is crazy sometimes how sleepy I get. I also have been a little snippy..lol!


----------



## SarahLou372

wantabby said:


> Sarah, I have yet to have nausea any real nausea, possibly one time after eating. It has me worried, I won't lie. But I haven't had any spotting or bleeding. I have had sore breasts, gas, funny taste in mouth, crampish feeling, excess saliva, and being tired.. sometimes it is crazy sometimes how sleepy I get. I also have been a little snippy..lol!

Im just so undecided what to eat.. I want a bit of everything! On min I want one thing the next im think or what about that instead :haha:

Do any of you crave anything yet... how do you know if your craving something? May sounds a bit silly.


----------



## karenh

SarahLou372 said:


> Im nervous to go for my first scan too ladies.. I just want everything to be okay but wont know that for another 2-3 weeks yet still waiting for appointment.. The nurse said at the Gynae unit if I not heard by Friday I need ring her back.
> 
> Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:
> 
> And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:
> 
> But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(

I am feeling exactly like you plus exhaustion. My nurse yesterday said it is too early for nausea.


----------



## cutieq

I've had cravings. I normally identify it as something that I'm like oh my gosh I have to have it and nothing will stop me from getting it. It was cold and pouring down rain, but I HAD to drive across town to get this soup. I ended buying a quart of it so I didn't have the hankering anymore. I have also had the moments of staring at the menu trying to decide what I want and nothing sounds appetizing, but there's been nothing that's made me sick yet.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm having awful morning sickness. Surving on dry crakers and water at the moment. But if it means a healthy baby then I don't mind. So funny when you have it you wish you didn't and when you don't have it you worry why it's not there lol.


----------



## SarahLou372

Because right now I cant decide which to pick to eat! :haha:


----------



## karenh

I'm at work. I took 2 bites of breakfast, then ate part of my lunch. It sounded better.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

maryanne, so glad everything looked good at your scan!!! :happydance:

xoxo4angel, please let us know how your scan goes. I'm so sorry you're having a spotting scare as well. Praying all looks great!! :thumbup:

SarahLou, I can totally understand waiting for your first scan and how anxious it makes you. All will be ok!! :hugs: With you being 4 weeks 5 days it probably is a bit too early for morning sickness. I've read it can commonly kick in around 6 weeks, but a friend of mine didn't get it until 10 weeks and another one never had it. So it really varies, so don't stress about it! :thumbup:

AFM: The past couple days I've probably felt the worst, but this morning I'm not feeling too bad. My back is bugging me a bit again, but was completely fine yesterday. I think it must be how I'm sleeping or something? Symptoms other than that I get upset belly and kind of pukey feeling here and there throughout the day, tired, boobs constantly hurt and are way worse in the evenings then the mornings, I have a sniffle in my nose all the time, I can smell really good, I have to pee every 20min, I get cramps sometimes and random aches or pulling pains in my uterus/ovary areas. My follow up scan is a week from today. I'm trying to stay busy so the time goes faster. I'm so anxious for it. Everything looked so great the first time, I'm scared it's not going to this next time. Praying I'm wrong. [-o&lt;


----------



## SarahLou372

Just cant wait for my scan just to put my mind at ease a little bit.. :(


----------



## karenh

I forgot, do you have one scheduled?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I totally understand Sarah, it will put your mind at ease. Everything will be wonderful!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Hi ladies! Some of the others ladies mentioned this group so just wondering if there's room for one more. My little rainbow due September 8th. Early scan tomorrow and as much as I'm excited I'm still pretty terrified at the same time.

Welcome Maryanne! Congrats and great news on the scan! I can't wait for mine next Monday!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> My scan is one day behind you. Lots if scans coming up!

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## babyfeva

karenh said:


> May I join? I lost my first Jan 28 2013 due to ectopic pregnancy, and then a failed adoption Sep 2014. This one is due Sep 17th. It is so crazy that all three babies are Sep. 2013 2014 2015. I really hope this rainbow baby sticks.

Hi Karen, congrats!! You'll be 5 weeks tomorrow-woohoo! So sorry about your loss and the failed adoption. I think the third time is the charm. :)


----------



## babyfeva

kdmalk said:


> This group is exactly what I needed!!!! Due Sept. 20 after mmc in October that ended in d&c Nov. 4. So far I am trying to remain positive and treat this pregnancy like it is normal until I know otherwise. I had a frer left, so I stupidly tested this morning thinking that my line would be dark and beautiful by now, so I am a freaking out because it was the exact same color as two days ago!
> 
> Is this going to end badly? 14dpo fmu and 16dpo fmu look basically the exact same. I don't think that is supposed to be the case. It isn't super faint, but it definitely isn't dark. And it isn't anywhere near as dark as the control. First appointment isn't until February 5th. Can anybody offer some reassurance?

First off, I'm so sorry for your loss. Secondly, congrats on your pregnancy! As far as testing, I think we all drive ourselves nuts with seeing changes of the darkness of the lines. Please try not to stress. ( I know easier said than done) I try and just look at it as I'm pregnant today and there isn't much we can do to change the outcome. I really do hope this is your rainbow baby. This is a great group of girls for support.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies- I will get everything updated on the front page soon. I'm kinda avoiding BnB at the moment- waiting for a scan on Thurs after some pink bleeding and major pain on Sat

Bug, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleed and pain. I'm hoping to hear positive news on Thursday. Take care of yourself.


----------



## babyfeva

knobby said:


> :happydance: saw the heartbeat clearly today! Measured 6w5d exactly. It is so crazy how much difference a week makes on ultrasound. Last week the baby was barely a speck!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/ieleso.jpg
> 
> I am going back in 2 weeks for another scan. So I will be 8w5d then. My dr said normally I wouldn't see him again until 12 weeks, but where I have never made it past 8 weeks before he wants to see me one more time in between.

Beautiful scan Knobby! Congrats. Looking forward to your next scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## babyfeva

SarahLou372 said:


> Im nervous to go for my first scan too ladies.. I just want everything to be okay but wont know that for another 2-3 weeks yet still waiting for appointment.. The nurse said at the Gynae unit if I not heard by Friday I need ring her back.
> 
> Just wondering if its normal not to have morning sickness yet??? The only symptoms im having is like period pains that come and go and lower back ache that comes and goes but that tends to be more In the evening.. I had an episode of the runs last night and just sorry tmi :haha:
> 
> And I have lots of cm and my nipples are larger and sensitive to the touch.... :blush: oh and breasts are veiny too :haha:
> 
> But other than that I feel good at the moment.. im kind of worried cause im not feeling or being sick and only tired more in the evening.. im scared to lose little one :(

Sarah, for my last 3 pregnancies I didn't have any symptoms really. I know it's hard to not "feel" pregnant but just try to enjoy it. :)


----------



## babyfeva

SarahLou372 said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I have yet to have nausea any real nausea, possibly one time after eating. It has me worried, I won't lie. But I haven't had any spotting or bleeding. I have had sore breasts, gas, funny taste in mouth, crampish feeling, excess saliva, and being tired.. sometimes it is crazy sometimes how sleepy I get. I also have been a little snippy..lol!
> 
> Im just so undecided what to eat.. I want a bit of everything! On min I want one thing the next im think or what about that instead :haha:
> 
> Do any of you crave anything yet... how do you know if your craving something? May sounds a bit silly.Click to expand...

I feel similar to you!! My mind changes every minute of what I want. I think I dream about food all day!!


----------



## babyfeva

XoXo- hoping all is ok. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I've been a bit crampy with low back pain for a couple hours...hoping it's just gas and the crappy sleep I got last night...I'm absolutely petrified this ultrasound tomorrow will bring bad news. Like I wasn't scared enough, you know? 
Please please please let it be nothing. There's no blood and the pain is not extreme but it's very much _there_ and it makes me nervous.


----------



## cutieq

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I've been a bit crampy with low back pain for a couple hours...hoping it's just gas and the crappy sleep I got last night...I'm absolutely petrified this ultrasound tomorrow will bring bad news. Like I wasn't scared enough, you know?
> Please please please let it be nothing. There's no blood and the pain is not extreme but it's very present and it makes me nervous.

What time is your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 1:45ET. We got this! :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm having some major cramps tonight too :( very worried. No blood but the cramps are pretty painful. Wish I had a little camera so I could see what's going on inside :( hope you feel better soon mrsgoodheart!


----------



## kdmalk

This is going to sound super pessimistic, but I just have to come out and say it....

Is anyone else just in a downward spiral throughout the beginning of
Pregnancy because you have had a loss? One day my boobs hurt horribly, the next they are hardly sore. I am cramping. I am cramping on one side. I am nauseous, I am totally fine. My test is the same color as the one two days ago (which is still not as dark as the control line). I had some brown spotting after my bfp and am worried it is starting again. I am trying to relax and just let this pregnancy happen, but I am carrying some serious tension and stress. I just feel like every ache or twinge (or lack thereof) means that history is destined to repeat itself and I will lose this baby too.

I just want to bring a baby home.

Please tell me I am not the only one feeling this way after a recent loss. And for those that aren't feeling crazy, any advice on trying to relax?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

cutieq said:


> Mrsgoodhart said:
> 
> 
> I've been a bit crampy with low back pain for a couple hours...hoping it's just gas and the crappy sleep I got last night...I'm absolutely petrified this ultrasound tomorrow will bring bad news. Like I wasn't scared enough, you know?
> Please please please let it be nothing. There's no blood and the pain is not extreme but it's very present and it makes me nervous.
> 
> What time is your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 1:45ET. We got this! :hugs:Click to expand...

10am ET, cutie! I like that we're having them the same day, makes me feel like I'm doing it with a friend, lol :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh, kdmalk.....you're not crazy. I think we're probably all like that to a degree, myself very much included. I have been openly pessimistic this pregnancy, to the point of following up any baby talk with "if it's even alive, anyway", and then I feel like if something DOES happen and we lose this one also, I'll have killed it with my negativity- now THAT is legit crazy. 
I have no idea whatsoever about how to make you feel more sane about this....if you figure it out, please let us all know.


----------



## knobby

kdmalk said:


> This is going to sound super pessimistic, but I just have to come out and say it....
> 
> Is anyone else just in a downward spiral throughout the beginning of
> Pregnancy because you have had a loss? One day my boobs hurt horribly, the next they are hardly sore. I am cramping. I am cramping on one side. I am nauseous, I am totally fine. My test is the same color as the one two days ago (which is still not as dark as the control line). I had some brown spotting after my bfp and am worried it is starting again. I am trying to relax and just let this pregnancy happen, but I am carrying some serious tension and stress. I just feel like every ache or twinge (or lack thereof) means that history is destined to repeat itself and I will lose this baby too.
> 
> I just want to bring a baby home.
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one feeling this way after a recent loss. And for those that aren't feeling crazy, any advice on trying to relax?

kdmalk, have you set up your first appointment yet? Because my dr knew my miscarriage history, he wanted to see me sooner than he normally would see me (~6weeks). I've had another appointment since then too. At both appointments scans were done and I have another scan in 2 weeks. It has really helped seeing the baby and see everything progress as it should and having dates to look forward to. I still get nervous about each scan but am very thankful to have this baby looked after so closely and to have the reassurance. I know I would be feeling exactly as you are right now otherwise.

So when you make your first appointment, if you haven't done so already, note your history and request an earlier appointment. It will help!


----------



## kdmalk

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Oh, kdmalk.....you're not crazy. I think we're probably all like that to a degree, myself very much included. I have been openly pessimistic this pregnancy, to the point of following up any baby talk with "if it's even alive, anyway", and then I feel like if something DOES happen and we lose this one also, I'll have killed it with my negativity- now THAT is legit crazy.
> I have no idea whatsoever about how to make you feel more sane about this....if you figure it out, please let us all know.

Glad to know I am not the only one feeling this way. I am just having an especially bad day today because of some cramping. Perhaps I can just consider being broody/angry and wanting to cry at the same time a really nice pregnancy symptom. Lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

kdmalk said:


> Mrsgoodhart said:
> 
> 
> Oh, kdmalk.....you're not crazy. I think we're probably all like that to a degree, myself very much included. I have been openly pessimistic this pregnancy, to the point of following up any baby talk with "if it's even alive, anyway", and then I feel like if something DOES happen and we lose this one also, I'll have killed it with my negativity- now THAT is legit crazy.
> I have no idea whatsoever about how to make you feel more sane about this....if you figure it out, please let us all know.
> 
> Glad to know I am not the only one feeling this way. I am just having an especially bad day today because of some cramping. Perhaps I can just consider being broody/angry and wanting to cry at the same time a really nice pregnancy symptom. Lol.Click to expand...

Defo not the only one! Some days I'm so positive and I just think what will be will be, I can't change it. And others it gets me down so much when I think my chances of losing this baby are actually higher than it surving. Pregnancy is scary for anyone but once you have experienced a loss/losses it becomes the most terrifying thing in the world!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

It IS the scariest thing! It doesn't help that I keep comparing this pregnancy and the last-- which is ridiculous being that the last one ended in absolute heartbreak. I'm trying to remember that if I could have symptoms like I did and it still died, that I shouldn't necessarily worry that I'm not falling asleep at 7pm....even though I have been for the past 2 1/2 weeks. I try and remember that....even though my boobs don't hurt today (at all really) my nipples are killing me! 

At this point I feel like I really am grasping at straws to try and stay positive. Some days are easier than others, and this isn't one of them unfortunately.


----------



## karenh

I am sorry everyone is having a hard day. It is no fun waiting to see if we will loose this pregnancy like we did the last one. All I can do is what I can control. I am trying to focus on health habbits for I can do the best for my baby. I drink lots of water, focus on healthy eating, and take the dog for a walk after dinner. If my mind starts going down the negative path I try and change my senses. LISTEN to music, get a massage for FEEL, take a warm bath, light AROMA THEARAPY candle. Something that will physicaly make a change in your brain. Also. brain activities like sudoku, crosswords, solitare even can help. It isn't perfect but it has been helping me. I hope something can help you a little.


----------



## confuzion

kdmalk said:


> This is going to sound super pessimistic, but I just have to come out and say it....
> 
> Is anyone else just in a downward spiral throughout the beginning of
> Pregnancy because you have had a loss? One day my boobs hurt horribly, the next they are hardly sore. I am cramping. I am cramping on one side. I am nauseous, I am totally fine. My test is the same color as the one two days ago (which is still not as dark as the control line). I had some brown spotting after my bfp and am worried it is starting again. I am trying to relax and just let this pregnancy happen, but I am carrying some serious tension and stress. I just feel like every ache or twinge (or lack thereof) means that history is destined to repeat itself and I will lose this baby too.
> 
> I just want to bring a baby home.
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one feeling this way after a recent loss. And for those that aren't feeling crazy, any advice on trying to relax?




Mrsgoodhart said:


> Oh, kdmalk.....you're not crazy. I think we're probably all like that to a degree, myself very much included. I have been openly pessimistic this pregnancy, to the point of following up any baby talk with "if it's even alive, anyway", and then I feel like if something DOES happen and we lose this one also, I'll have killed it with my negativity- now THAT is legit crazy.
> I have no idea whatsoever about how to make you feel more sane about this....if you figure it out, please let us all know.

I can say both of these describe my experience to a T. I am crazy. Trying to own the crazy.

FX for your scans tomorrow mrsgh and cutie.

Beautiful scan knobby!

So lovely to see so many new faces, welcome ladies, and wishing you all a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## babyfeva

kdmalk said:


> This is going to sound super pessimistic, but I just have to come out and say it....
> 
> Is anyone else just in a downward spiral throughout the beginning of
> Pregnancy because you have had a loss? One day my boobs hurt horribly, the next
> 
> they are hardly sore. I am cramping. I am cramping on one side. I am nauseous, I am totally fine. My test is the same color as the one two days ago (which is still not as dark as the control line). I had some brown spotting after my bfp and am worried it is starting again. I am trying to relax and just let this pregnancy happen, but I am carrying some serious tension and stress. I just feel like every ache or twinge (or lack thereof) means that history is destined to repeat itself and I will lose this baby too.
> 
> I just want to bring a baby home.
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one feeling this way after a recent loss. And for those that aren't feeling crazy, any advice on trying to relax?

Hun, I think we're all in the same boat. Suffering a loss plainly just SUCKS! I feel like I'll never be able to completely enjoy this pregnancy until I have a healthy baby in my arms. I'm so happy to have the support of all of you because truthfully nobody in my life outside of BNB really undetstands how I feel.


----------



## kdmalk

Thank you all so much for the responses. It actually lessens my burden to know I am not alone in my feelings. I feel so at home here. :hugs:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

kdmalk said:


> Thank you all so much for the responses. It actually lessens my burden to know I am not alone in my feelings. I feel so at home here. :hugs:

Me too! I refer to you all as "my girls". When I started cramping, I thought....I gotta tell my girls, they'll understand and help me feel better. And of course you did. Still cramping, but feeling a little more positive about it which helps. 

I also read back through some journaling I did in my FIRST pregnancy (which resulted in the sleeping kindergartner upstairs) and I see that I cramped through almost the first trimester. I did have some bleeding at 9 weeks which ended up being nothing, and remembered the bleeding but forgot I cramped so much. So, that helped a little to read.


----------



## jelly tots

Hey not caught up yet but hope everyone is okay. Sorry I've been awol but been so tired after work and sorting monkey out for bed all I've done is sleep. 
Had my scan yesterday, turns out I'm nearly two weeks behind what I thought I was, the joy of not having had af since September. I'm approx 4.5 weeks and have a well placed blob. Bad news is I started spotting today, cue floods of tears, me getting very upset and getting sent home for the afternoon. Only bad thing is I had to tell work sooner than I planned. Good news is spotting was mainly brown and seems to have eased off a bit now.
Here is yesterday's pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## knobby

Good luck with your scans today Mrsgoodhart and cutieq!

Jellytots, Do you think you ovulated later than you originally thought? Also, I hope you're just having normal pregnancy spotting.


----------



## jelly tots

Yeah I think I must have, I only dtd the 10th & 12th December so literally just guessed I must have ov'd over those dates. Must have ov'd a few days later and then implanted another good few days later. Ooo you never know, might be a girl this time as apparently the female spermies tend to last a lot longer. I am hopeful it is just settling in but the fact I was at the gym just before it started is what a worrying me. Seems to have stopped now but I have been on the sofa catching up on game of thrones all afternoon.


----------



## babyfeva

jelly tots said:


> Hey not caught up yet but hope everyone is okay. Sorry I've been awol but been so tired after work and sorting monkey out for bed all I've done is sleep.
> Had my scan yesterday, turns out I'm nearly two weeks behind what I thought I was, the joy of not having had af since September. I'm approx 4.5 weeks and have a well placed blob. Bad news is I started spotting today, cue floods of tears, me getting very upset and getting sent home for the afternoon. Only bad thing is I had to tell work sooner than I planned. Good news is spotting was mainly brown and seems to have eased off a bit now.
> Here is yesterday's pic

I hope the spotting is harmless. Will you contact your doctor about the spotting? Do you have another scan scheduled?


----------



## babyfeva

I just realized I'm 7 weeks. Of course I'm all stressed out because I miscarried at this time in June. Also feel like my symptoms are weaning off.


----------



## kdmalk

Sigh. Woke up to red spotting. Wiped twice and it was dark red. Not much at all. Took a shower and then peed again, wiped brown. Called doctor as soon as they opened. She did go ahead and call in my progesterone to the pharmacy and they took blood. Going to do a beta and check my progesterone. Only wiping a bit of brown now. Hope everything turns out alright. 

Of course I can't catch a break after losing one. I get to do this again. Sigh.


----------



## babyfeva

kdmalk said:


> Sigh. Woke up to red spotting. Wiped twice and it was dark red. Not much at all. Took a shower and then peed again, wiped brown. Called doctor as soon as they opened. She did go ahead and call in my progesterone to the pharmacy and they took blood. Going to do a beta and check my progesterone. Only wiping a bit of brown now. Hope everything turns out alright.
> 
> Of course I can't catch a break after losing one. I get to do this again. Sigh.

Oh no, I'm sorry. Hopefully it's nothing. Keep us updated. We're here for you.


----------



## maryanne1987

So sorry for all the ladies that are having spotting today! Truely hope it's nothing. With my ds I spotted all the way through, it ranged from pink to brown and sometimes bright red. He was born perfectly healthy though. I know it's a silly thing to say but try not to worry too much. Hugs.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Here it is! We have a tiny little gummy bear looking alive baby with a heartbeat! Heart rate was 136- saw it even on the transabdominal, though everything looked clearer on the transvaginal. Nice sized gestational sac and big hefty yolk sac too. 
This is amazing!!
Baby measured a day ahead so they decided I am 6+6 and my due date is now actually 9/4, which is my son's 7th birthday. So cool!
Picture is sideways, don't know why, sorry :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## knobby

Congrats on the amazing scan Mrsgoodhart! :) :) my due date is just one day before yours!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations mrsgoodheart!


----------



## kdmalk

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Here it is! We have a tiny little gummy bear looking alive baby with a heartbeat! Heart rate was 136- saw it even on the transabdominal, though everything looked clearer on the transvaginal. Nice sized gestational sac and big hefty yolk sac too.
> This is amazing!!
> Baby measured a day ahead so they decided I am 6+6 and my due date is now actually 9/4, which is my son's 7th birthday. So cool!
> Picture is sideways, don't know why, sorry :)

Congrats! My birthday is 9/4! It's a great day to be born!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies,

Spent the first 2 hours of my day volunteering at our local food bank for work. I was loading boxes with all kinds of food items. Sadly it exhausted me. But feel good I helped them out. 

Mrsgoodhart, congrats on your beautiful scan!!! How exciting!! :happydance:

maryanne, I have had a few spells of pretty intense cramping and it freaked me out, but so far all is well. I think it is very normal as your uterus adjusts and your hormones are going crazy.

kdmalk, I am just as terrified as you are. It's awful because I don't think I will be able to enjoy this pregnancy at all either due to the fear of it all going away and any symptom I have I wonder if it's a bad sign. Trust me, I get it. I am praying the spotting is just blood from implantation. Please let us know. :hugs:

jellytots, beautiful scan!! How exciting!! I am praying for you as well that the spotting is just normal pregnancy spotting. Keep us updated. :hugs:

babyfeva, yay for 7 weeks!!! When I was 6 weeks 1 day that is the farthest I had made it and that entire day I was so nervous and everything I used the bathroom I checked the toilet paper...actually I do that anyways. :dohh: I am hoping and praying this little one sticks and you have many more weeks to go!!

AFM: I'm 6 weeks 3 days today. I had a bad spell of nausea yesterday early afternoon. It was the first time I thought I might actually throw up. But after I ate some mint ice cream and a bagel for lunch I felt better. That was all that sounded good!! LOL!! My boobs always hurt pretty bad and I get upset belly a lot. More like bathroom upset belly but don't actually have to go to the bathroom. It's hard to explain. Then the pukey feeling comes and goes and I am tired and have to pee a lot. I also have been craving hamburgers or cheese burgers...LOL!! I like them, but don't normally eat them a lot. Who knows...they just sound sooooo good right now!!!


----------



## Bug222

Please meet baby bug. Measuring 7 weeks with a heart rate of 146bpm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## yazzy

Hey Ladies, can I join you all please?
I am due (going by my dates) 19th Sept. So exciting but also scary as I had a ruptured ectopic end of Oct resulting in emergency surgery.

Getting sore bbs on and off, nausea here and there and also really tired. Bring on the symptoms if it means baby is growing well!

I have an early scan on the 27th when I'll be 6+3.

I hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## knobby

Welcome and congrats yazzy!

Beautiful scan bug! Happy 7 weeks today! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

YAY BUG!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Welcome yazzy and I'm so glad you joined us. There are some amazing ladies on here. I'm so sorry to here about your ectopic pregnancy. That has got to be so scary. Congrats on your new little bean though!!! I'm very excited for your scan...not too far away!!! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Several things I want to comment on but I'm on my phone. I definitely don't want to be insensitive to those struggling with spotting or stress right now, so I will be back on when I get to my computer.

Here's my scan. Doc said everything was perfext. We saw all the necessary pieces and the heartbeat. EDD 9/8 and he measures me at 6w1d which is 4 days behind what I had but I'm happy either way!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## knobby

Awesome scan cutieq! Congrats! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats bug and cutieq! Beautiful scan pics!!


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on all the beautiful early scans.

So jealous of everyone getting an early scan. If baby can hold on that long, maybe I will get an early one too because of my bleeding scare. As of right now, my first scan is scheduled for 2/5 and I'll be 7+4.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

kdmalk, I would definently see if you can get an early scan. Plus it will give you peace of mind. 

Cutie...I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## karenh

1ST APP Wednesday @ 4! I CANT WAIT!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay karenh!!!!! Wednesday the 21st? That's my follow up scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## karenh

Yep! Yay how exciting!


----------



## wantabby

Yay Bug, Cutie, MrsGoodheart, and jelly!!!! That makes me look forward to my appointment! ! I have a whole week to wait! Ugh.. Still no nausea.. I also had a scare today. I stood up and felt a gush of fluid.. I just knew it was blood and it was over.. but it was just creamy cm.. weird...


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hooray bug and cutie! Lovely little beans you have!! 

Welcome yazzy :)


----------



## cutieq

I promise I'll catch up at some point. I was only able to get through a few pages. 

Ladies, the anxiety we feel is all a very real feeling. We're human and we're concerned mommies!

wantabby, I did notice you talking about your nausea. Mine is very minimal, if it helps. I just kinda feel yucky at points during the day, but nothing ever too bad. I just had dinner with my friend and she said she never puked once her entire 9 months!


----------



## kdmalk

Guess they will probably call with bad news tomorrow from my blood work. Stupidly took this random test tonight. 18dpo and we get.... this. Should be super dark by now with my first positive being at 10dpo. I picked up the progesterone and I will take it tonight, but I doubt it will do me any good. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 20


----------



## cutieq

oh I hope you're wrong honey. praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

I hope it is just an awful test kdmalk xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Here it is! We have a tiny little gummy bear looking alive baby with a heartbeat! Heart rate was 136- saw it even on the transabdominal, though everything looked clearer on the transvaginal. Nice sized gestational sac and big hefty yolk sac too.
> This is amazing!!
> Baby measured a day ahead so they decided I am 6+6 and my due date is now actually 9/4, which is my son's 7th birthday. So cool!
> Picture is sideways, don't know why, sorry :)

Beautiful scan!! Congrats.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Please meet baby bug. Measuring 7 weeks with a heart rate of 146bpm

Lovely scan Bug!!


----------



## babyfeva

yazzy said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join you all please?
> I am due (going by my dates) 19th Sept. So exciting but also scary as I had a ruptured ectopic end of Oct resulting in emergency surgery.
> 
> Getting sore bbs on and off, nausea here and there and also really tired. Bring on the symptoms if it means baby is growing well!
> 
> I have an early scan on the 27th when I'll be 6+3.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well :)

Welcome and congrats Yazzy!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Several things I want to comment on but I'm on my phone. I definitely don't want to be insensitive to those struggling with spotting or stress right now, so I will be back on when I get to my computer.
> 
> Here's my scan. Doc said everything was perfext. We saw all the necessary pieces and the heartbeat. EDD 9/8 and he measures me at 6w1d which is 4 days behind what I had but I'm happy either way!

Beautiful scan cutie!!


----------



## Bug222

Ok I think I have the first page all up to date- please let me know if anything is wrong- I'm a bad typer on my iPad lol.


----------



## babyfeva

Kdmalk, please stop testing. Let's hope for good results tomorrow.


----------



## wantabby

Thanks cutieq, I just worry about it.. I have read many people don't get the morning sickness until 7-8 weeks. if they get it at all. My sister is going on 14 weeks and she has barely had any nausea whatsoever. . I am just so ready for my scan next Thursday. . I will be 7 weeks..

Kdmlak... Stop testing. . I have been tempted recently, but I feel like it causes more anxiety than doing any good. Hopefully it was just a bad test! fx'd!!


----------



## knobby

Kdmalk, maybe it is the hook effect? Once your hcg levels get high enough the tests don't work as well. You can reverse hook effect by diluting the urine and you will see a darker line.


----------



## maryanne1987

Kdmalk I'm so sorry your going through this! Keeping my fx for you that all is ok.


----------



## knobby

knobby said:


> Mrs Reineke said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I had ANOTHER "O" dream last night!!!! What the heck!!!!???:wacko:
> 
> lol, I just went back and read this. You're kidding! I haven't had one yet this pregnancy *knock on wood*Click to expand...

I spoke too soon... Woke up early this morning with one! :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

How are you this am kdmalk?

Haha knobby!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

kdmalk, it could totally be a fluke. DON'T TEST ANYMORE!! I got a 3+ on a digital and then 2 days later got a 2-3...so they can be messed up especially with your HCG level rising it can screw with them. I'm praying all is fine.

wantabby, I've a increased CM too and it freaks me out!! I'll feel a gush and run to the bathroom to just see CM. I think it's totally normal.

knobby, I woke up a little after 6am to another one!!!!!!! That's 4 now!!! Does it give you bad cramping for like 10-15min?


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> knobby, I woke up a little after 6am to another one!!!!!!! That's 4 now!!! Does it give you bad cramping for like 10-15min?

The first time it ever happened to me in the last pregnancy, the orgasm was so strong and intense that it did cause cramping. But this time it was definitely weak and I had no cramps. 

Lol, why did we have to get the weirdest pregnancy symptom?!


----------



## knobby

wantabby said:


> I also had a scare today. I stood up and felt a gush of fluid.. I just knew it was blood and it was over.. but it was just creamy cm.. weird...

In pregnancy the watery/creamy cm is called leukorrhea and it is 100% normal. I have had a LOT since week 6. It does gush out all once sometimes and I am always nervous it is blood too.


----------



## Bug222

I'm having large clumps of it too. Really picked up in the last few days.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Seriously knobby!! I always have the weird things happen to me. LOL!!


----------



## kdmalk

Thanks for checking in. Now 3:30 and dr office hasn't called with beta yet. Sigh. Now I will probably get to agonize through the weekend--if baby makes it that long. DH and I are not feeling optimistic at all. I know you all say not to put much faith in the tests, but even a bit of progression would make me feel better. I have had nothing but faint positives since 10dpo. Obviously beta reached a decent level at one point or another and gave me a positive digi, but that was now 5 days ago, and my line on the cheapie is practically invisible. There is no way my beta is doubling... I bet it is barely rising. Heck, it may be on the way back down right now. I am so upset and frustrated. Everyone and their dog is pregnant right now and I get the pleasure of losing two in a row. I know it isn't technically "over" yet, but with occasional spotting and invisible tests for 10 days, this isn't going anywhere pleasant. I would rather take the route of being happily surprised if this turns out well than to get my hopes up and take another emotional nosedive when the inevitable happens. 

I am so sorry to be so negative today. I can just tell this is going to end in another heart break. I think I am just trying to prepare myself.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry you are going through this Kdmalk. Thinking of you! I really hope everything will be ok and you will get some good news with your hcg results. Hugs.


----------



## kdmalk

So I called the office to ask for my results and it turns out the office closes at NOON on Friday. Why would she say she would call today with the results if the office closes at noon and she knew she might not have it back by then?! If she had said it might be Monday, at least I wouldn't have sat here waiting all day. Poor DH has asked about 10 times. He was really upset when I called and had to tell him that they closed and nobody called. At least a courtesy, "I didn't get it back today. I'll call you on Monday." would have been nice.

It probably doesn't help that she thinks I am certifiably crazy. I told her I was pregnant at 3 and a half weeks and "her test" was negative. Didn't bother me because I knew. She didn't draw blood at that point, but I didn't want to push it for fear that she would think I was nuts. I imagine that since I have now had my face in the office twice by 4 and a half weeks (to be fair it was for a uti at 3.5 weeks), she literally thinks I am crazy. This is actually funny because she has no idea I work at a psych hospital. Trust me--I don't meet admission criteria. :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Kd, my office is known for this! I got so pissed one weekend that I called their on call nurse lol! I hate that you have to wait all weekend. I've been there!


----------



## Bug222

Kdmalk- oh that is beyond frustrating. Not fair at all to keep you in limbo like this :( sending you much love and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## karenh

Kdmalk: I hope you get good news. It sucks that you have to wait all weekend. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to be negative now because being wrong and going up sounds so much better that being wrong and going down.

Wantababy: I keep having the same issue with fluid. I have been having minor cramping which my ob says is my uterus stretching and not to worry. But then the liquid and i swear it is blood. None yet though. Thank heaven.


----------



## Bug222

I always seems to get more "gushes" of cm after I have been cramping... Anyone else find this??


----------



## wantabby

Now that you mention it Bug I had been having more cramps that day, another reason why I assumed it was blood..


----------



## cutieq

My gushes don't really have any consistency. They just randomly come and freak me out lol. 

We told our families today which was pretty major. We've kept all the losses a secret so I'm feeling a bit of nerves about everyone knowing but I also welcome the love and support.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's lovely that you told everyone cutieq. The only person that knows so far is my oh but it's killing me not being able to tell anyone. Feel so rubbish and have such bad sickness that it means im constantly lying to everyone. Can't wait till I can just be honest. Starting to run out of excuses to explain my sickness. They are getting pretty far fetched now lol. 

I'm with everyone on the gushing. It happens to me at least once a day, and usually after I've been a bit crampy which always causes me to have a mini breakdown. I swear my pregnancy parinoia is at an all time high lol. Wish the first tri would hurry up and finish now.


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies,

I've not really had any gushes of cm but if I remember rightly I didn't with my daughter until I was around 8 weeks I think. 

Does anyone else's symptoms appear and disappear? One minute my bbs hurt the next they feel fine and the same with the nausea. 

Eeek it's nerve wracking!!

Great to see so many lovely scan pics!!

And so sorry for anyone in limbo at the moment.


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine don't really disappear but they are definitely stronger some days than others. The sickness is always there for me but some days my boobs hurt a lot less than others. Some days even wearing a bra hurts. While other days barely anything. It's strange how it can change day to day!


----------



## kdmalk

So my doctor called me this morning (weird on a Saturday).... Probably because of my results. My progesterone was only 3 and my beta is 20. Seeing as how I had a positive at 9dpo, I don't see a beta of 20 getting me anywhere at what was 18dpo. I was taking one progesterone pill a day (I think because I asked for it and she wanted to quit dealing with me so she gave it to me), and now she has me taking 3. I feel so stupid for not pushing for the blood test when I went in a week ago for my uti. I just assumed everything would be alright with this pregnancy and thought it wouldn't make a difference. I should have insisted. I kind of feel like this is my fault for not being firm enough.

I said the baby probably isn't going to make it and she said, "we want to give it every chance we can." Too late for that, lady. She has me back in next week for another blood draw. I'm sure it won't be good news. I don't think the progesterone will suddenly rescue the baby that has been on pause for a week. It's pretty much a done deal. Sigh. At least I have been preparing for this and I'm not totally crushed.


----------



## yazzy

Kdmalk I'm sorry to hear your news.


----------



## maryanne1987

So so sorry. Such sad news :(


----------



## knobby

I am so sorry kdmalk.


----------



## Bug222

Oh kdmalk I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## babyfeva

So sorry kdmalk. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## wantabby

So sorry KD! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm so sorry, KD. :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all,
I was hoping I could join in. I got a BFP today... A very dark positive. I can post a pic tomorrow. I'm determined that this is going to be my rainbow but I'm soooo frightened. I go to the bathroom so often to check and make sure I'm not bleeding. I had an suspected ectopic 3 years ago and DH and I have never been the same. 
I read most of the thread so I've read through all your fears, it's comforting to know I'm not alone.

And I'm sooo sorry KD... try not to blame yourself.


----------



## Bug222

Welcome and congratulations Carebear!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks Bug :)

I have an appt with my doc on Monday (I already had an appt booked since I broke my foot mid-dec) My doc is a softie... she gives me anything I want so will probably get referred for bloodwork and a scan because of my history.
Only thing now is I won't be able to get xrays to see if my foot is healed!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh kd....I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## AmbiguousHope

knobby said:


> Ambiguoushope, sorry about your inlaws. I have strange inlaws too. When I miscarried at 8 weeks in October, my husband had to tell them because they were scheduled to come visit us from out of state the very next weekend. When they came to visit I was 6 days post miscarriage and they didn't breathe a word about it. They couldn't even say a simple "sorry." I was so hurt. Furthermore they acted like children when things didn't go their way during their visit! Meanwhile I was sad and heartbroken but being the mature one I tried to make their visit pleasant as possible by trying to remember to smile and be friendly.
> 
> Btw, yes I am a member of both Sweet Peas groups.

That's awful. Some people can be so blind to anyone's feelings but their own.

Congrats on your scan!!! I'm so happy for you!


Sarah, your symptoms sound VERY normal for your stage.

MrsG Cutie Jelly and Bugg, congrats on your scan! Your beans are lovely!

Welcome Yazzy and Carebear! Congratulations!



Sorry I've been so scarce. I've been really nervous and trying to lay low and forget as much as I can. For those of you complaining about having off and on symptoms, I feel the same way. I think that's normal. I was like that with my son. You're d*mned if you do and d*mned if you don't. Either you're miserable with the symptoms or you're miserable worrying because you're not having enough symptoms. PAL is a tough place to be.

My scan is this Tuesday. I'm so excited and nervous. Hopefully it'll shed some positive light on this for me.


----------



## Bug222

*ambiguous* Im looking forward to hearing good news on Tuesday- I will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

What's your take on when to tell people? I made the mistake of commenting in a fb group that I _thought_ was closed...something about due dates and "must haves" for the baby...I just commented with my due date and that my only "must have" is bringing home a living baby.

Wellllllll, turns out my MIL saw that, and called my husband in hysterics, saying we must hate her for not having told her right away, etc. Now, at first I felt awful because I adore my MIL, had planned on giving her a pretty box with the ultrasound picture in it, so I could see her face light up with the surprise. I did not WANT her to find out this way- but I also didn't want her to find out AT ALL yet. There's a REASON that we haven't told her yet. I'm not comfortable telling the world. I want to wait until it's "safe" or as reasonably close to that as is possible.

So I went from feeling bad that her feelings were hurt, to being a little put out by the hysterics- I'm not obligated to tell anyone. I don't OWE anyone that information. At the risk of sounding like a real douche...this is not about _her_ feelings at this point. It is my baby, and my husband's, and we have the right to tell who we want, when we want. I have told NOBODY in my family. The only people who know are my two closest friends. That's it! I'm not ready yet. I'm still SCARED *all of the time*. I feel pretty confident that one baby dying already gives us the right to be cautious. 

I feel badly for being annoyed by her reaction to seeing it....but my god. It's nobody's business yet but OURS at this point. And for what it's worth, she probably didn't need to go looking at stuff when she saw "Kristen Goodhart commented on [blahblahblah]..." I felt like telling her to mind her own but of course did not. Am I a jerk?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi and welcome Carebear!


----------



## babyfeva

Ambigious, best of luck on your scan on Tuesday. Mine is on Monday!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrs goodheart no, you have very right to feel that way. I put my foot down with my partner and said this time no one was to know untill 12 weeks. Course he totally ignored me a proceeded to tell his co workers who promptly told his sister and mum. Livid was not the work! He is in fact still sleeping on the couch! At the end of the day we are the ones with a little life growing inside us, having to go through all the fears and horrible symptoms. It's only fair that we should pick when we are comfortable for people to know. It's hard to keep a lid on it when even a couple of people know. And I really don't want the added pressure.

Oh and welcome carebear. Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## yazzy

Welcome carebear!

Ambiguous good luck for your scan on Tuesday. 

With regards to telling people so far my mum and best friend know but that's all at the mo. For me I don't mind family and my closest friends knowing because they are the one's who helped me after my mmc 4 yrs ago and were so helpful when I was out of hospital on complete rest after my ectopic.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

MrsG,
I'm sorry your MIL had to find out sooner than you intended. You are not at all selfish! You should be able to tell when you feel you're ready. Like I said earlier, I'm only going to tell my in laws when my husband puts his foot down and makes me. With their past reactions I especially don't feel I owe them anything. Like you said, this is about me and trying to keep my baby healthy. I don't need added drama of people knowing. Especially the ones who are going to add to my stress by creating drama.

Good luck Babyfeva! I'll be stalking!

Yazzy, that is my theory too. My mom and dad knows and my three best friends. My mom, because I need her help with watching the little girl I babysit everyday, my dad because I didn't want him to feel left out and he was planning our family vacation right after my due date. My friends know because I need their non-dramatic support. They know my history and they know how I feel. My MIL knows my history but has a knack for saying the wrong things and being insensitive.


----------



## carebear1981

I made my husband agree that we wouldn't tell anyone until I was ready. I think if we find out it is in the right spot for sure. Maybe sometime during the 10-12 weeks. When I mc'd we had pretty much just told everyone the day before. I was still getting people congratulating me after it happened as the word spread in my family. It really sucked. 
I'll have to tell work sooner, since I work on contaminated sites and I won't be doing that anymore. 
On the flip side, we had just been about to tell DHs fam and none of them knew so he barely had the support I did. 
I'm sorry your MIL found out MrsG and that she was hysterical. I hate fb for that. I'm afraid to tell anyone right now too. That sux it ruined the wayyou wanted to tell her. Maybe just suck it up, give her the gift and let her know this is how you wanted her to find out. Maybe that will settle her down so you can be the only crazy person. With us :)

I've attached my POAS test from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150117_130149.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maryanne1987

Lovely lines carebear! I still poas everyday! Too afraid to stop! Lol


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies... 

I think Im around 5 weeks pregnant and I have had period like pains on and off for over a week now (Just after I found Out that Im pregnant) And today I woke up and when I went to the loo I had brown discharge when I wipe.. sorry tmi :blush: I still have the same period like pains on an off. Im worried that im losing the baby, there is none in my underwear so far its just when I wipe, Im worried because I still have it a few hours later :cry:

Please help me I did ring the midwife unit :cry:


----------



## cutieq

MrsG, your baby your feelings. You're entitled to tell when you're ready. We've told family but it was on our terms so that may be different. My approach may not ne the strongest but I'm all about resolution. I would just talk to her of have DH talk go her and let her know why. She's probably only acting this way because I assume she doesn't know why you withheld. Give her that benefit of the doubt and if she still chooses to internalize it and he upset, that's on her to overcome.


----------



## cutieq

Sarah, cramps that feel like AF and brown spotting can both be normal. I know that doesn't comfort you much but it doesn't mean you're losing the baby. Hope your midwife can ring you back and provide some comfort for you.


----------



## carebear1981

Sarah- try not to worry, I know it's hard to do... like cutie said, brown blood and cramping can both be normal. I hope ur midwife can help assure you.


----------



## SarahLou372

The father of my baby is not supportive of me at all I'm in pain and he just sat there eating and watching TV. I told him I want to see a doctor and he just sighed as if I was an inconvenience. And cause he in work clothes he said he won't come in with me :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Hun you need a good support network around you especially if it's your first baby. Do you have family or a close friend you could talk to?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm so sorry, Sarah. Men can be such a pain sometimes. Like they said, brown blood can be very normal. I had it before and it ended up being an unrelated, non issue, with my cervix. I hope your midwife calls back soon. I know she is the only person who can truly comfort you right now.


----------



## knobby

SarahLou372 said:


> The father of my baby is not supportive of me at all I'm in pain and he just sat there eating and watching TV. I told him I want to see a doctor and he just sighed as if I was an inconvenience. And cause he in work clothes he said he won't come in with me :(

This makes me angry. I would be livid if my husband acted that cold and uncaring towards me. It shouldn't matter what he is wearing if he goes to the dr with you to see if there is anything wrong with his baby. And the sighing because it is inconvenient to him!? I am sorry you are going through this. You shouldn't put up with this kind of behavior. No one should. You deserve more than that.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Just curious, are any of you having food aversions? If so, what? Mine is currently red meat which is odd. I was vegetarian for almost 5 years and red meat is what I missed the most. Chicken, I could always do without. Now I gag at the thought of a hamburger and drool at the thought of chicken! I'm sure it'll soon be onions and garlic when the full blown morning sickness kicks in but right now it's just constant nausea.


----------



## wantabby

AmbiguousHope.. I have had that happen one time, yesterday. I was frying chicken and my hubby asked me to smell to see if it was bad and I gagged, the chicken was fine just the smell of it raw made me gag.. but other than that no real adversions.. I'm actually hungry all the time.. I am worried because I don't have nausea or any real food adversions.. anyone else close in gestation with no real nausea??


----------



## cutieq

No real nausea or food aversions for me. I have all day icky feelings but nothing remotely close to puking. I keep crackers and ginger ale with me and it normally takes care of it. On the food side, I'm just more in tune with what I want and don't want to eat, so it takes me longer when I'm looking at a menu, but I haven't been completely turned on or off to any foods really.


----------



## Bug222

Sarah- I hoe you were able to get some reassurance! I agree about your DH- he needs to man up!

MrsG- I'm sorry your mil reacted like that. Your baby, your decision when to tell people and how. 

Ambiguous- my food aversions... Everything.. Absolutely everything. Even water makes me gag. Lol


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, I'm sorry your MIL found out. Hopefully, it smooths over. I agree, maybe you can still give her an ultrasound pic in a box. 

Sarah, like others have mentioned, spotting is scary but it's not always a bad thing. Hopefully your midwife can see you soon to give you some reassurance. Sorry to hear about your DH. Men can be insensitive. Maybe demanD for him to go!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm totally with you bug! Everything. Even the thought of food. Off to the hospital though for some medicine to hopefully ease it tomorrow. Today was the second day of needing iv fluids so I don't think I can manage it on my own any longer as much as I don't want the meds.


----------



## babyfeva

I don't have any food a versions but I wake up feeling weak. I'm always hungry but when I don't eat enough or eat too much I feel sickly. I haven't vomited yet, thank goodness. I just want to lie down all the time!


----------



## yazzy

No real food aversions here, I struggle to find something I want to eat sometimes but then also am sometimes really really hungry. I feel sick on and off but nothing major at the moment.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I love you all. Thanks for telling me I'm not nuts. We called her on speakerphone on the way home from work this morning and everything was fine. DH explained we just wanted to have an ultrasound, make sure everything would be okay, etc. She asked how I'm feeling (okay, semi-pukey at times, tired, but really just so nervous) and she assured me everything would be okay. 

As for aversions- I had a cucumber craving that turned into a rabid cucumber aversion as soon as I saw them. Otherwise- hamburgers sound disgusting but otherwise no specific aversions. Have craved carbs of all sorts, as well as tomato based sauces. Spaghettios and mashed potatoes are my best friends most days. I'm currently getting ready to sit down and have some pizza.


----------



## jelly tots

Had a scan this morning and confirmed I lost baby over the weekend. I'll be leaving the group and taking a break from bnb whilst I recover. Good luck to you all, hope everything goes well.x


----------



## Bug222

Oh I'm so very sorry jelly tots xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry jelly tots. Such sad news. Hope your ok. Hugs x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

That's terrible, Jelly! I'm so sorry. Hugs!


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry to hear jelly tots. Sending you hugs xoxo


----------



## yazzy

So sorry jellytots, take time for yourself and I hope you get your rainbow soon x


----------



## cutieq

Very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## knobby

I am so sorry for your loss Jelly :(


----------



## SarahLou372

Sorry to hear that jelly.. my thoughts are with you :hugs: 

Update ladies..

I managed to see my midwife again this morning :)

And OH came upstairs to me not long after and tried to talk to me and hug me... :haha: He really needs to start pulling himself together though... I know it can be a scary time for him too but he always keeps everything inside him and to himself.... Don't know what else to say, other than he lay beside me for ten mins talking to me and trying to get me to relax.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so so sorry jellytots.


----------



## babyfeva

Well, I'm kind of pissed this morning. I didn't get good sleep because my 2 yo son wanted me to sleep in his room last night. All I did was think about my appointent for this moring. I had a strained bowel movement this morning and when I wiped the front side I had some pink on the toilet paper. Then, my appointment got rescheduled to next Monday!! I was so looking forward to this appointment.


----------



## cutieq

Oh babyfeva, how frustrating on all accounts! Id bet the pink may have been related to the BM. They couldn't do anything before Monday?


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Oh babyfeva, how frustrating on all accounts! Id bet the pink may have been related to the BM. They couldn't do anything before Monday?

They can but I have work all week.


----------



## cutieq

babyfeva said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Oh babyfeva, how frustrating on all accounts! Id bet the pink may have been related to the BM. They couldn't do anything before Monday?
> 
> They can but I have work all week.Click to expand...

Gotcha. Well upside is baby will be a week bigger but I know it's so frustrating to have to mentally wait a week when you were prepared for today.


----------



## kdmalk

Officially started bleeding today. Cramping got so severe I had to leave work. My doctor gave me some pain pills for my last miscarriage, which didn't help at all. But I came home and took one anyway because I was in so much pain and I am feeling so much better. Hope I can get this over with quickly.

Hopefully the third pregnancy will be a take-home baby. Good luck to everyone else and I hope you all get to bring home your rainbows!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! So sorry kd, was crossing my fingers for you. Hope you get your little rainbow very soon. Hugs x


----------



## confuzion

Jelly tots and kd- so incredibly sorry for your losses ladies :cry:

Babyfeva - I'm sorry your appointment was pushed back :( but more time for the baby to grow and you'll see more if you have an US. Definitely sounds like the pink is related to the BM. 

I'm sorry I've been super quiet around here. Was just feeling a lot of anxiety and struggling with it. I have a scan this Weds so we'll know what's what then. I still feel like I'm not "pregnant" until a scan proves it lol. And I have a pit in my stomach when I think about having it. The nightmares aren't helping. I'm just glad to have been busy this week and not had much time to think about it.


----------



## wantabby

KD & Jellytots I'm so sorry!! I hate this for you two!! Prayers your way!

Babyfeva I'm sorry, my appointment was moved until Monday as well.. :( I'm so frustrated! On a positive note I had slight nausea last night when I was hungry..lol!


----------



## babyfeva

KD, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry KD :hugs: hope you have a speedy recovery and get back at er to get that rainbow.

I'm just back from the doctors. I get bloodwork done tomorrow to check my HCG and she gave me a request for a scan which she told me to do at 7 weeks. So I will call tomorrow and make an appointment. She also gave me a prescription for morning sickness since I was nauseous at the time of the appt. I filled it, but I probably won't take it unless it gets worse.


----------



## Bug222

big hugs kd xxx take the time you need to heal 

sorry your appts got moved babyfeva and wantabby- how frustrating! 

so only a week and a half till you see your little one carebear! 

confuzion- sending you lots of love and positive energy. I will be virtually holding your hand come Wednesday xxx


----------



## carebear1981

A week and a half of lots of worry :( So glad I decided to join you guys... I'll go mental


----------



## karenh

Kdmlk: sorry for your loss. I know how devastating it is. Hugs.

Carebear: welcome and congrats on your rainbow!

Mrsgoodheart: so sorry for the way your mil reacted. My family would have been the same way. That is why I told family early. Trying keep it from everyone else though.

Ambiguous: good luck for your scan on Tuesday

Sarahlou: so sorry for your scare, I hope it will all be ok. What did your midwife say?

Jellytots: I am so sorry for your loss!

Babyfeve, wantababy: so sorry your appointments were rescheduled. I would be so frustrated.

Confuzion: my scan is Wednesday was well. I hope the both are great!


----------



## cutieq

Kd, I'm very sorry for what you're dealing with :hugs: 

C- I can't wait for your scan for you to have some reassurance that pip is a-ok


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> KD & Jellytots I'm so sorry!! I hate this for you two!! Prayers your way!
> 
> Babyfeva I'm sorry, my appointment was moved until Monday as well.. :( I'm so frustrated! On a positive note I had slight nausea last night when I was hungry..lol!

I'm sorry your appointment was also moved. It's so frustrating! I guess we do get to see a bigger baby though.


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! My story is very long so I'll share a little piece now and overtime :)

My husband and I lost our daughter Elena on December 1st and delivered her on December 3rd. She was our sixth angel baby. One week later I had a severe hemorrhage and almost lost my life, also resulting in unmedicated emergency surgery in the room I was in. During this time I was obviously grieving my children but we had been faced with the fact of having no more... that was really hard for me to accept. On January 6th I decided to test as I was feeling off. It was negative however in light there was a very very faint line. I assumed it was the indentation of the test. I woke up extremely bloated today. I've had nausea AND sickness all week. So I thought, hey why not. Expecting to be disappointed and negative... SURPRISE!!! It was POSITIVE the moment urine hit! Because of the events we went through last month I have not clue my EDD but based on the test two weeks ago and today I'm guessing about 5-5.5 weeks. I started my baby aspirin tonight and calling my high risk specialist for progesterone. The two things we have never tried so hoping they do the trick!
 



Attached Files:







10378919_10204985282019167_2537193564305051282_n.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yazzy

Kd I really do hope 3rd time lucky for your rainbow take home baby.

Good luck everyone for all the upcoming scans, I have mine on Tuesday a week today eeek!

Radiance so sorry to hear what you have been through. Congratulations on your positive test and welcome to the thread!

Afm yesterday I had sore bbs all day and evening, felt nauseous most of the day but it eventually went just before bed. I hope these symptoms continue but prepared for them to come and go! With my ectopic they all went before 6 weeks. Today I'll probably have a good day and panic!

How is everyone else?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

KD,
I'm so sorry you are going through this! My third was my rainbow. I'm hoping it's the same for you! I'm here if you ever need to talk. If you're not on it already, I recommend asking about taking progesterone. I know each case is different but I'm pretty sure it's why my son is here and I am so thankful everyday of my life for it!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Wantabby,
Just thinking about raw chicken sounds so awful right now! I don't blame you!!! You're still very early. I normally don't get MS until at least 7 weeks. This one is just extremely early for some reason.

Cutieq,
I know what you mean. Almost nothing sounds good and if I make myself eat something that doesn't sound good I'll be so sick. The strange thing is, is that what sounds good now may not sound good in an hour so if I find something to eat, I have to act fast.

Bug,
That sounds awful. I'm so sorry you're finding food so unappealing.

Maryanne,
I had no idea you were have such issues. FX you get some relief!!!

Baby,
I've been a lump on the couch lately. I finally threw up yesterday morning and now I feel a lot better overall. It's more "spells" of MS rather than feeling bad all the time.
That's awful about your appointment. I'm hoping you can find some relief for your anxiety of having to wait. Did the bleeding stop? Stupid question but are you taking progesterone? I take it vaginally and sometimes I'll have pink when I wipe. It's actually the melted pill casing but it can be so scary when you're not expecting it. If not, it could be from just straining too hard from your bm or nothing at all.

Yazzy,
Do you get especially hungry in the middle of night? That's my problem right now. I wake up between 12 and 2 and I feel this incredible hungry that's so strong, it's hard to sleep.
I'm both glad you're having symptoms and finding relief. The mental games of being a PAL is awful. Your either miserable from being sick or miserable with worry because you're not.

MrsG,
I'm glad things were sorted out with your MIL. I'm sure it's a load off your chest!
We are having the same cravings! Mashed potatoes, Mac and cheese, anything pizza (bagel bites, pizza rolls), a bagel and cream cheese, even cereal and milk. Basically the dairy/carb combo. The worse for me it is, the better! My husband has been on me to eat healthier for the baby but he just gets "the look".

Sarah,
I'm glad he finally eased up. I'm sure it takes a lot of stress off you!

Confuzion,
Wednesday is just around the corner! I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant until you see that it's ok. I was just talking about that today with my friends. It's like my subconscious is protecting myself.

Karen,
Thank you, how are you doing?

Radiance,
I'm so sorry for your loss. That must have been devastating. I hope you find your rainbow with this pregnancy! I'm also on progesterone and aspirin. This is the first time I've been prescribed baby aspirin.


----------



## maryanne1987

Radiance welcome and congrats on your bfp! I'm on asprin too merely as they don't know what caused my previous losses so I think I was just put on it just in case. It seems to be working to at the moment as my numbers are raising nicely. Fx they carry on! And that you get your rainbow!

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry I haven't been too chatty, some days I'm just too terrified to talk about being pregnant too much. I'm worried about jinxing it or about getting my hopes up too high and then something going wrong. Hopefully my scan next week will put my mind at rest. Good luck to everyone with scans coming up!


----------



## carebear1981

Ugh... I feel terrible today... 
But I am going for my bloodwork later! Yay! Hope my doc gets the results quick. I'm anxious to know my HCG


----------



## carebear1981

And welcome Radiance!! Congrats on the :bfp: and I'm so sorry for what you went through. Best of luck you caught your rainbow!!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck carebear. Can't wait to hear your numbers!

Welcome radiance. Progesterone seemed to be the magic bullet for me after 3 losses. I pray the same for you!

Afm: had my first night of rough sleep. I woke up at 3 and again at 5. The only place I could get comfortable was sitting straight up on the couch. Cravings have increased for carbs but otherwise going pretty good!


----------



## babyfeva

Radiance, so sorry for your losses and your scary event. I'm happy that you got a BFP. Hoping this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## babyfeva

AmbiguousHope said:


> Wantabby,
> Just thinking about raw chicken sounds so awful right now! I don't blame you!!! You're still very early. I normally don't get MS until at least 7 weeks. This one is just extremely early for some reason.
> 
> Cutieq,
> I know what you mean. Almost nothing sounds good and if I make myself eat something that doesn't sound good I'll be so sick. The strange thing is, is that what sounds good now may not sound good in an hour so if I find something to eat, I have to act fast.
> 
> Bug,
> That sounds awful. I'm so sorry you're finding food so unappealing.
> 
> Maryanne,
> I had no idea you were have such issues. FX you get some relief!!!
> 
> Baby,
> I've been a lump on the couch lately. I finally threw up yesterday morning and now I feel a lot better overall. It's more "spells" of MS rather than feeling bad all the time.
> That's awful about your appointment. I'm hoping you can find some relief for your anxiety of having to wait. Did the bleeding stop? Stupid question but are you taking progesterone? I take it vaginally and sometimes I'll have pink when I wipe. It's actually the melted pill casing but it can be so scary when you're not expecting it. If not, it could be from just straining too hard from your bm or nothing at all.
> 
> Yazzy,
> Do you get especially hungry in the middle of night? That's my problem right now. I wake up between 12 and 2 and I feel this incredible hungry that's so strong, it's hard to sleep.
> I'm both glad you're having symptoms and finding relief. The mental games of being a PAL is awful. Your either miserable from being sick or miserable with worry because you're not.
> 
> MrsG,
> I'm glad things were sorted out with your MIL. I'm sure it's a load off your chest!
> We are having the same cravings! Mashed potatoes, Mac and cheese, anything pizza (bagel bites, pizza rolls), a bagel and cream cheese, even cereal and milk. Basically the dairy/carb combo. The worse for me it is, the better! My husband has been on me to eat healthier for the baby but he just gets "the look".
> 
> Sarah,
> I'm glad he finally eased up. I'm sure it takes a lot of stress off you!
> 
> Confuzion,
> Wednesday is just around the corner! I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant until you see that it's ok. I was just talking about that today with my friends. It's like my subconscious is protecting myself.
> 
> Karen,
> Thank you, how are you doing?
> 
> Radiance,
> I'm so sorry for your loss. That must have been devastating. I hope you find your rainbow with this pregnancy! I'm also on progesterone and aspirin. This is the first time I've been prescribed baby aspirin.

Thanks, I am on progesterone oral supplements and aspirin. I really think it was because I strained really hard. I guess time will tell.


----------



## babyfeva

Anyone have an almost bright yellow hue or CM when they wipe? I'm on progesterone oral supplements and aspirin. I wonder if it's the medicine?...


----------



## maryanne1987

Babyfeva Mine is very yellow. There's no pain or infection so I know it's not that. I'm only on asprin but I wondered the same thing. Even googled it but wasn't much help. Not worried about it or anything. Just nice to know I guess.


----------



## wantabby

babyfeva, I am on progesterone 200mg 2x per day orally. I have had yellowish discharge, almost neon-ish..lol! but most of the time it is just white.

How are you feeling? I worry sometimes my symptoms of pregnancy are just from the progesterone. . :/


----------



## carebear1981

Bloodwork = done! First dating scan Jan 29 at noon :) (I should be 6w6d)


----------



## carebear1981

I also have white to yellow-ish cm and I'm not taking anything. Just for comparison ;)


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> Anyone have an almost bright yellow hue or CM when they wipe? I'm on progesterone oral supplements and aspirin. I wonder if it's the medicine?...

Mine is sometimes a pale yellow, but has mostly been creamy white.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

I think I got caught up on everything and I'm hoping I don't miss anything important.

kdmalk, I am so incredibly sorry you are going through this again. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick recovery. :hugs:

jellytots, I am so incredibly sorry you are going through this as well. My thoughts and prayers are with you as well for a quick recovery. :hugs:

Welcome carebear and congrats!! :happydance:

Mrsgoodhart, I'm sorry our MIL found out that way. I would still give her the box with the ultrasound like the other ladies have mentioned.

SarahLou, I've had a couple episodes of pretty intense cramping with no spotting. It freaked me out both times. I get random cramping here and there as well. Your DH should be supportive of you and help you out with what you're going through. I'm glad he attempted to appologize or show he was sorry. Don't let him do that to you.

babyfeva, I'm so sorry your appointment got moved!! That has got to be incredibly frustrating especially after having some pink on your toilet paper. Like the others have said, I'm sure it's from using the bathroom.

Radiance, congrats!!! Praying this is your rainbow!! :happydance:

AFM: My first doctor's appointment got moved from next Monday to yesterday. So I went in and she did an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. I'm in shock still!! Obviously it doesn't guarantee anything, but she said once a heartbeat is seen the risk of mc drops by about 50%, so that's promising. I'm still scared of course, but it was amazing to see that. This is the first pregnancy anything has been seen in my uterus, so that makes me happy. I was 7 weeks yesterday and measured 7+1 and another angle measured me at 7+2. So...so far so good. It scares me seeing all of these women who lose their baby after they see the heartbeat though. So it's hard to be really positive. But yesterday was a good day. Just saying lots of prayers it continues that way. [-o&lt;


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on seeing a heartbeat! That's fab news! :)


----------



## carebear1981

Yay MrsR!! That's so great you saw the heartbeat!! Congrats!


----------



## knobby

Congrats *Mrs R*! How nice to be able to go in earlier!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, wonderful news!! Woohoo. When's your next scan?


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> babyfeva, I am on progesterone 200mg 2x per day orally. I have had yellowish discharge, almost neon-ish..lol! but most of the time it is just white.
> 
> How are you feeling? I worry sometimes my symptoms of pregnancy are just from the progesterone. . :/

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Neon is a great description. I have slightly sore boobs-niplles, exhausted, very mild uneasy stomach. That's pretty much it.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats MrsR! That's wonderful news!!!!

I had my scan today. Everything went very well! We got to hear the heart beat. 111bpm! It was a beautiful sound! They said it is measuring it's exact estimated gestational age. Woo hoo! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







_20150120_181625.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## knobby

Congrats ambiguous! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats AmbiguousHope!!! :happydance:

Thank you ladies! My next appointment is February 19th. So 4 weeks away. Hoping it goes by fast and that everything continues to go well. I have felt the worst I've felt so far today. Upset stomach and nausea all day long!! :sick: My stomach just hurts. It's not my lower belly, it's literally my stomach right below where your ribs come together in the center and your stomach actually is. It's not happy today. :nope: I've felt like I was actually going to throw up a couple times, but haven't yet. It's an awful feeling, but I'll take it if it gives me a healthy baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

AmbiguousHope said:


> Congrats MrsR! That's wonderful news!!!!
> 
> I had my scan today. Everything went very well! We got to hear the heart beat. 111bpm! It was a beautiful sound! They said it is measuring it's exact estimated gestational age. Woo hoo! :happydance:

So you actually heard the heartbeat??? That's amazing!! When I went it yesterday my doctor didn't try to use a doppler to see if we could hear it, just saw it on the ultrasound.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Ambiguous!!! That's great!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks everyone!

Carebear, did they say when you will get your results?

MrsR, they let me listen to about 3 seconds. She said she didn't want to do too much and add stress to the baby. I wanted to ask her not to do it then but she was quick to hit the button before I could protest.


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Mrs.R && AH!! Awesome scans!

AFM.. I think I am going to be an "afternoon sickness".. I feel alright during the day (besides. being sleepy ) but around dinner time I feel bad and if I wait to eat I get nauseous.. Yay! <--Haha!!


----------



## cutieq

Yea I'm not sure who thought to coin it "morning sickness" 

A massive headache hit me tonight like a ton of bricks, literally.


----------



## babyfeva

Yay, Ambiguous great news!!


----------



## yazzy

Greats news Mrs R and Ambiguous! So excited for you both!

With you on the sickness, mine is more afternoon and evening. I also get that horrible feeling right in my stomach by my ribs!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on the beautiful scan ambiguous!


----------



## carebear1981

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Carebear, did they say when you will get your results?
> 
> MrsR, they let me listen to about 3 seconds. She said she didn't want to do too much and add stress to the baby. I wanted to ask her not to do it then but she was quick to hit the button before I could protest.

It says 24 hours. I'll probably call my doc tomorrow morning if I don't hear from her today. 
Not feeling very pregnant today. My symptoms are gone. Wish they would stay. I'll take the nausea over the fear and doubt anyday!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:

I started brown spotting a few days ago (Some of you may remember me asking about) And turns out it was nothing to do with implantation at all. Monday night my spotting got heavier but was still brown, I got up Tuesday morning and wiped in the loo and it was bright red and the blood was dripping from me.. I had cramping so I called my midwife and they told me that I need to call an ambulance. The ambulance guy was friendly and nice as I felt so unwell on the way the hospital (Sick and dizzy, cramping like period pains) I got to the hospital and had to go to the loo straight away... the water was dyed red!! :sad2: So I waited in a & e for the doctor to arrive I didn't have to wait long and she felt my tummy and asked loads of questions she tried to phone the gynae unit to bring my scan forward as it was for the next day! They couldn't fit me in so they gave me strong pain killers and sent me home but to still go for my scan (which was today) I asked her if I was losing the baby and she said, without a scan they wont know for sure but its a possibility (Luckily the doctor was female too and was also quite friendly, even the male paramedic was friendly about it all) And if the bleeding got worse I had to go back up. 

So I went home.. upset of course and still bleeding all day, the pain went at about 4pm and I thought there still might be a chance, until I got in the shower and I was just letting the water run down my back, I felt funny between my legs, and I felt and had a big clot on my fingers ( Which im guessing that was my baby) And I went for my scan today and they said that the baby is no longer there :sad2: And talked to me about the fact that I have miscarried. I have a leaflet and gynae want me to wait a month for my normal period before trying again for another baby....

Sorry its long winded but finding it hard to explain to you girls. Thanks for being there for me :( :( 

Our sweet angel grew little wings and flew to heaven yesterday :angel:<3:sadangel:

..................... :sulk::cry:


----------



## cutieq

Thank you for sharing with us. I'm so sorry for your loss and that you're dealing with that. So very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## knobby

I'm so sorry SarahLou :( I hope you're able to conceive again soon and get your rainbow.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm soooo sorry SarahLou :( :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## confuzion

Big hugs sarahlou :hugs:. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you strength and love. 

Ambiguous and mrsR - congrats on the awesome scans! So happy for you ladies! Mine got moved to tomorrow morning.

Welcome radiance and good luck today Karen!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so very sorry for your loss Sarah. May you heal quickly and rejoin us with your rainbow baby.


----------



## yazzy

So sorry Sarahlou.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Sarah, I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am you are having to go through this. It's a horrible feeling not only mentally, but physically and emotionally as well. I pray you will recover quickly and get that rainbow soon. :hugs:

AFM: Yesterday was the worst I've felt this entire time. I literally had bad upset stomach/nausea ALL DAY LONG!!! My gut just hurt and it was literally in my gut, not my belly or intestines...right in my gut. I'm assuming that's normal?? It chilled out a bit before I went to bed and I was fine all night. This morning I've feeling icky, but not as bad right now at least. I forced myself to eat some ginger snaps and I drank 2 cups of ginger tea. Now I'm sipping on lemon water and hoping that will help calm my belly down. I think my doctor jinx me because on Monday when she asked how I was feeling I told her I had had some spells of icky belly, but nothing crazy and she told me to be prepared it may get worse. THANKS!!! Hahahaha!!! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so very sorry Sarah Lou. I hope your ok. Sending hugs your way. If you need to talk then message me any time ok Hun. Sure you will get your rainbow very soon xx


----------



## wantabby

So very sorry for your loss Sarah!! I hope the pain passes quickly and you are ttc again in no time! Your Rainbow is coming!!


----------



## Bug222

I'm so very sorry SarahLou xxx 

Welcome Radiance! 

8 weeks for me today. Nausea completely disappeared on Tuesday. Went from not keeping anything at all down to no nausea at all. So of course I'm pretty worried . Appt tomorrow with the mat clinic but they won't be able to provide any reassurance. I guess it's just a waiting game until the 30th at my next scan.


----------



## cutieq

It will probably come back bug. I've heard it can come and go.

My newest symptom - headache :( 2 days strong. I finally took 2 Tylenol and it did nothing so I'm resorting to keeping an ice pack on my head. The only thing that feels good is closing my eyes.


----------



## knobby

*Bug*, I haven't thrown up, but my nausea comes and goes. I will go 3 days without any nausea and then it comes back and the thought of most food makes me feel sick. So I'm sure it's normal. Just be glad you feel good today! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Bug, I've noticed my uneasy feeling comes and goes. Trust me. When it goes away I freak out too! Happy 8 weeks! I'll be joining you tomorrow :)


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies- as i get closer and closer to the last MC "age" (9+5) i get more and more nervous.


----------



## cutieq

Bug, that milestone can't come and go soon enough. I was that way leading up to mine (5w). Things have been going so well for you. I hope it's just a little ms relief.


----------



## knobby

Bug222 said:


> thanks ladies- as i get closer and closer to the last MC "age" (9+5) i get more and more nervous.




cutieq said:


> Bug, that milestone can't come and go soon enough. I was that way leading up to mine (5w). Things have been going so well for you. I hope it's just a little ms relief.

My milestone was actually today. The furthest I've ever made it is 7w6d. Can't wait until 8 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## cutieq

That's great knobby!


----------



## Bug222

yay knobby!!! thats awesome!!! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for milestones. I have to get past 9 weeks!! Super nervous. 

Has anyone gotten super bloated? I put on a pair of jeans and they're tight! Ugh. I'm eating way too much.


----------



## carebear1981

Not exactly sure which date I need to get passed... as long as she's not in my right tube, I suppose that's a pass for me. 

My nausea comes and goes as well. Seems pretty normal! And I'm sooo bloated. Been wearing sweats mostly and I have a couple pairs of pants for work that were too big anyways


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats to everyone getting past their milestones. My angels were between 5 and 18 weeks so have a little while to go yet but counting down the days! If I see a heartbeat at my scan next week that will relax me for now! :)


----------



## Bug222

I haven't worn regular pants since about 6 weeks! Lol.. Yoga pants and sweats for me! Luckily I wear scrub at work- so a nice drawstring waist


----------



## cutieq

I get bloated after certain meals or a lot of water but it doesn't hang around long.


----------



## wantabby

Bug, I am in the same boat with you.. I had two days of nausea now I haven't had any to speak of recently. I also have had some of my energy return.. so I am worried! Ughhh!! I wish my appointment wouldn't have gotten moved.. :( I would already know something.. Monday can't come fast enough. Cutieq I have had a headache off and on the past four days.. 

I have had heaviness in my uterus/cervix area for two days as well.. It feels is like my cervix is huge/swollen (not physically I haven't checked) It must be blood flow?? I also have endo and adheisons from my appendix rupturing.. So I don't know if I feel weird things/more things due to that?!

OH and with the bloat, it is worse at night and I don't button my pants anymore..lol!


----------



## confuzion

I feel like 9 weeks is sort of 'the' milestone for me since that's the furthest I've had a bean develop. I've gone longer not knowing anything was amiss so for me passing the milestones and feeling more confident is seeing a hb AFTER 9 weeks have passed.

Also, with you ladies on the bloat! It's been pretty bad this pregnancy though some days worse than others. All my symptoms are up and down. Some days really strong and other days mild.

I apologize if you're seeing this update for a second time, but we had our scan today, measuring 7w6d (I'm 7w2d by LMP) so 4 days ahead yippee with heart beating 160 bpm. Officially being discharged from my RE's office :)


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Confuzion!! Congratulations!


----------



## yazzy

Confusion congrats on the good scan! 

Bug I can only empathise, it's a scary time which I wish we could all relax but I know we won't. 

I think the symptoms do come and go. I've been feeling really queesy for a few days now and it rarely let's up and then today I've nearly convinced myself I must be I'll and not have morning sickness argh! My bbs were sooo sore yesterday but today feel fine...I think this first tri is set to turn me crazy lol!


----------



## knobby

Congratulations on the scan confuzion!


----------



## cutieq

Awesome awesome news C!!

Wantabby, I'm having that full, tender cervix feeling today.


----------



## Bug222

I get the heavy/ full feeling in my uterus- I notice it more at night. 

I am beyond thrilled about your scan results confuzion!


----------



## Kota

Awesome news Confuzion! Congratulations! :happydance:






Re FB group.. link to my profile is here if you'd like to be added. 
https://www.facebook.com/adele.sutters


----------



## knobby

Bug222 said:


> I get the heavy/ full feeling in my uterus- I notice it more at night.

Me too! It was especially bothersome last night. It feels really uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies :) 

Due September 26th found out yesterday!:) 

Very cautiously pregnant...


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Khadijah!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome Khadijah-x!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!!

I've had a crazy busy day at work I'm just now trying to get caught up on everything!

Welcome Khadijah-x and congrats!!! :happydance:

As far as my symptoms go, I have some the are constant and others that come and go. My bbs always hurt, sometimes more than others but always sore. I'm constantly bloated and tired. But I've had on and off nausea. Tuesday was horrible, yesterday was pretty good and today isn't so great again. I haven't actually gotten sick, but feel at times it could happen at any minute. I pee a lot and I have that full feeling in my uterus too. I get random aches as well. So I think what we're all experiencing is completely normal. Congrats to all the ladies getting past their milestones!!! That's a great feeling!! Mine was at 6 weeks 1 day and I'm 7 weeks 3 days today. But then I see all of you ladies who have miscarried later and that scares me. I'm hoping and praying I don't have that happen to me. I swear I'll never not worry throughtout this whole pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sarah,
I'm so very sorry! I hope you find your rainbow soon.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you everyone! 

Confuzion,
Thank you! Yay for a wonderful scan!!! That's great news!

MrsR,
I'm sorry you've been feeling bad. I'll have to try the ginger snaps and tea. Did you notice a difference?

Cutie,
I accidentally found something that helped me with my migraines when I was pregnant with my son and breastfeeding. Get in a warm bath (make sure it's not too hot because it'll hurt the baby) and put an ice pack on the back of your neck and on top of your head. While you're in there drink a soda or something cold with caffeine and take Tylenol. It worked pretty frequently for me. If it didn't kill the migraine, it would at least make me feel slightly better and relaxed.

Knobby,
Congrats! What a wonderful milestone to achieve!

Bug,
I'm so glad you said that!!!! I was going to ask about pants! I'm so bloated! I already look pregnant!!! I've been living in yoga pants.
I had to post a picture. I know it's all water and bloat but it pretty much sums up how I feel. Lol.

Khadijah-x,
Welcome! Congratulations. You're in good company here!

AFM:
I'd been craving Chinese food for weeks now. DH finally got me some for dinner (he can't stand it). I felt bad because I made such a big fuss about it and when it came I took a few bites and had to stop because I suddenly felt very ill. It was weird because my taste buds told me to keep eating but my stomach made me stop. At least I have leftovers for tomorrow, I suppose.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150117_211133582.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bug222

Ambiguous- apparently you get a lot bigger a lot earlier with your second baby- it is def true for me! I'm about the size now I was at about 4 months with my son


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Khadijah-x!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome Khadijah, congrats on your bfp!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks for posting ur pic ambiguous!! I look exactly the same!! I'm so bloated I look pregnant already. I was so upset yesterday feeling like a huge cow! And this is baby #1!!! Technically 2 but this one is staying in there and coming home... cuz I said so! 
I also had a Chinese food craving last week :haha: except I ate a whole plate of it and then some!

Welcome khadijah! H+H 9 months!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you everyone!!! 

Praying for a sticky bean. Cramps are making me super paranoid! 

Hope to be here with you all until September and beyond :)


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Khadijah-x!! Welcome to the group!! 

I had that I want to keep eating, but my stomach won't let me thing happen last night..Ughh.. I have these symptoms in the evening.. I wake up feeling fine and I feel like I'm not pregnant anymore.. Then the evening comes and I feel terrible.. It is awful. I feel like I should be feeling more.. I am so ready for my appointment Monday to see if I have a Bean or not.. I am afraid my uterus will be empty and the Progesterone I am taking is the only thing keeping me from bleeding.. I am driving myself crazy!


----------



## cutieq

Wantabby, I'm very much the same. Mornings and day, I'm fine then by evening it's back with a vengeance! I was thinking this morning that outside of this headache I haven't really had a new symptom in awhile.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Khadijah-x said:


> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean. Cramps are making me super paranoid!
> 
> Hope to be here with you all until September and beyond :)

You know hun I had cramps with my previous pregnancy it's a good sign everything is growing ... doesn't mean anything bad. I have them right now as we speak, as i do nausea and tiredness and I am only 14dpo booooooooooo ....


----------



## Chrissi1981

Khadijah-x said:


> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean. Cramps are making me super paranoid!
> 
> Hope to be here with you all until September and beyond :)

Also just noticed you are a Brummie yayayayayayay I am too!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

AmbiguousHope, as far as the ms goes I think the tea and just trying to keep a little something in my belly at all times helps a bit. Just make sure the tea is caffiene free so you don't need to worry about how much you're drinking. Also I know certain types of tea aren't recommended, so double check online. I've also been putting lemon juice in my water and that helps a bit too.

Khadijah, this is my 3rd pregnancy I lost the first two with early mcs. This is the first one I've had cramping with and things are going way better then they had the previous two times. My doctor said it's a good sign as long as you have no spotting or bleeding along with them. I've had a couple spells of pretty intense ones too that scared me to death. But so far so good. It's a very normal thing, so don't worry about them.

wantabby, I was terrified my uterus would be empty when I had my first scan too. You are going to see a baby and hopefully a heartbeat in there!! Let us know!! 

AFM: Been dealing with all day sickness since Tuesday. Not throwing up, but just feel like crap. I think my doctor jinx me because on Monday at my appointment she was asking me how I was feeling and I told her I've had some icky spells, but nothing too bad and she told me to be prepared for it to possibly get worse. So the next day it does. Thanks a lot doctor!!! LOL!! But I'll take it if it means I get a healthy baby at the end.


----------



## yazzy

Wantabby it's such a nerve wracking time. I have the same fears for my scan on Tuesday. I do feel sick but today my bbs just aren't sore and it really worries me.


----------



## knobby

So I used my doppler 7w3d, couldn't find anything. Tried for a little bit yesterday at 8w0d and again nothing. I tried again today, 8w1d, and found it! I'm so excited! :cloud9: It is about 174 bpm.

I recorded it for my husband. I feel a little guilty that he was not here when I found it :blush: 

Check it out! :) --> https://clyp.it/4wcuru25#


----------



## confuzion

Welcome khadija!! Congrats. As others said, cramps are normal ;)

wantabby - I think all of us PAL ladies have that fear. I thought for sure they weren't going to find anything good in there. But little bean was definitely in there and ahead of schedule. Your scan will hopefully reassure you :hugs:.

yazzy - good luck for tuesday! My boob soreness has been all over the place. Sometimes really sore and others feeling perfectly normal even when poked. Don't think it means anything. They're not going to be sore the whole time ;)

chrissi - just noticed you here, lovely to see a fellow mama bear here!

MrsR - I'm definitely the same MS-wise. Just feeling so crappy. So hungry but don't want to eat ANYTHING. Thought of everything makes me feel sick but no throwing up. I don't think I will be throwing up at all. Had some gagging spells but thankfully keeping everything I do manage to force down.

Meeting my new midwife on Wednesday. Hoping she's the right one for us :)

ETA: we posted at the same time, amazing HB knobby! Can't believe you found it so early!


----------



## babyfeva

Awesome heartbeat Knobby!!


----------



## Bug222

awww knobby thats great!


----------



## yazzy

Knobby that's great you found the heartbeat!

Confuzion thank you for the reassurance. Good to hear I'm not the only one!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats knobby! 

What type if Doppler did you use if you don't mind me asking. I'm shopping around for one to start using in the next few weeks but there's so many different types! I'm so looking forward to hearing a little heartbeat :)


----------



## knobby

maryanne1987 said:


> Congrats knobby!
> 
> What type if Doppler did you use if you don't mind me asking. I'm shopping around for one to start using in the next few weeks but there's so many different types! I'm so looking forward to hearing a little heartbeat :)

I have the sonoline C1 with the 3mHz probe. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you! I was looking at the sonoline ones the other day! Think it was a sonoline b I was looking at. Guess I best hurry up and get one. Will need to start using it soon. 8 weeks Tuesday, woohoo!


----------



## cutieq

8 weeks for me today as well! I don't think I'll be getting a doppler, but you ladies make me so excited listening to your heartbeats. I can't to hear it for the 1st time.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 8 weeks Cutie!


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Feeling quite worried today, I've had all day nausea for about 4 days now but today I have also had really loose stools, not diarrhea but not far off. Is this a bad sign?!
I had 3 days of horrendous diarrhea when I had a mmc years ago and fear this may be a repeat :(
I haven't had any stomach cramps just an urge to rush to the toilet! 
Got my scan Tuesday so can talk to a nurse then but I am so worried.


----------



## cutieq

Yazzy I haven't ever heard of the two being related. Hoping everything is ok. Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## maryanne1987

yazzy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Feeling quite worried today, I've had all day nausea for about 4 days now but today I have also had really loose stools, not diarrhea but not far off. Is this a bad sign?!
> I had 3 days of horrendous diarrhea when I had a mmc years ago and fear this may be a repeat :(
> I haven't had any stomach cramps just an urge to rush to the toilet!
> Got my scan Tuesday so can talk to a nurse then but I am so worried.

Hopefully it's just a tummy bug or something Hun. I've been having loose stools every few days so far. It's like everything I manage to keep down doesn't agree with me. Hoping you feel better very soon! Try not to worry.


----------



## Bug222

i haven't heard of a big correlation between then two either yazzy- i hope you feel better soon though!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yazzy, I think it's pretty normal to have loose stools while pregnant but also the same with constipation.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so nervous about my appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone, that gives me some reassurance. I'm obviously a bit more stressed than I realised! 
I guess your body has to get rid of it somehow! 
Will try not to panic.

Babyfeva wishing you the best luck for a fab scan tomorrow!


----------



## carebear1981

Yazzy- hope u feel better soon! I know every little thing reminds you of that, it reminds me too. I worry whenever I get the tiniest of cramps. Hope you get some reassurance Tuesday!! 
I have mine on Thursday. I'm sooo nervous that there will be nothing there


----------



## carebear1981

Ugh. I'm having a negative day today. Someone slap me...


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for tomorrow babyfeva! Looks like lots of people have appointments this week. Mines Wednesday for my scan. Scared and excited both at the same time.

Hope you feel better soon carebear! Negative days are so hard. I had a whole negative week last week. But today I've tried to pick myself up. Plus cuddles from my little lad always cheer me up. Just think a few more days and you will get to see your lo who I'm sure is fine :)


----------



## wantabby

babyfeva said:


> I'm so nervous about my appointment for tomorrow.

Me too!!! I am ready to know what is going on! Fx'd for good news for both of us!


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous about my appointment for tomorrow.
> 
> Me too!!! I am ready to know what is going on! Fx'd for good news for both of us!Click to expand...

Wishing us good luck! I can't help but think that with my MMC I had a good scan at 8 weeks 4 days the didn't know baby stopped growing at 9 weeks... Tomorrow is 8 weeks 4 days. Ugh will ask for a reassurance scan next week or so.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to hear good news from you both!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck tomorrow babyfeva!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I am so so many pages behind. I'm sorry....I hope everyone is well. I need to try and get caught up at work tonight if I get a chance! 

I myself spent 4 hours in the ER yesterday- had some brown spotting in the mornings and I figured brown is better tha red but Sunday morning I decided I was just going to call my OB and be done with it, and worry if they said to worry, and not worry if they said it was all fine. 
Well, I happened to tell the triage nurse about a weird gas pain I had almost a week ago that lasted for like 4 hours, and that I felt really sore and tender for a couple days after, and that bought me an ER trip. The damn ER doc said he didn't want to do anything because "a reassuring ultrasound today doesn't guarantee a healthy pregnancy tomorrow" which....wtf dude....so basically I politely told him I didn't want to waste my time in coming in and would like an ultrasound. 

Long story short- all is well. Cervix is closed, baby measured right on track and had a nice strong HB of 173. He said there ws a "possible" small perigestational bleed and there are "possible uterine abnormalities" that were giving the baby an "eccentric positon to the right" and that I would need to discuss with my OB- he mentioned bicornuate or septate uterus and I pretty much stopped listening as that's ridiculous. I'm on my third pregnancy and I'm fairly certain we'd have figured that out by now. I didn't really care, I was just so happy to see Parasite was OK :) 

Have my first OB on Tuesday so I'll have to clarify a few things. Anddddd maybe beg for a few more ultrasounds for peace of mind.


----------



## yazzy

Carebear I know it's hard when you are having a negative day. I'm getting more anxious as I have my scan tomorrow.
Also I am going on my own as I just felt better this way but now I'm wondering if it was a silly idea!


----------



## yazzy

Mrs Goodhart great to hear your scan was good.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks yazzy. Feeling more positive today. I just had an overall icky feeling yesterday and I had that just before I started to bleed last time. But then last night, the nausea hit again. And through this whole time, my bbs have been so sore. I really do have to try and stay positive, I do feel different this time. Best of luck to you tomorrow!

Congrats on the great scan Mrs GH. Sucks u had to make the trip to ER though. Glad everything turned out ok

Question for all: do the boobs ever stop hurting???


----------



## yazzy

Carebear - With my first pregnancy resulting in my daughter...I had a mmc before, my bbs hurt a lot but it came and went from about 7 weeks then eased off after the first tri.
This time my bbs aren't as sore but again it's on and off but they have grown lol! I did read somewhere that sometimes they aren't quite as sore second time round because they did all the hard work the first time. I also fed my daughter for 17 months, whether that makes any difference!

Is anyone else having all day nausea? I'm thinking of buying some sea bands to see if that helps.


----------



## knobby

carebear1981 said:


> Question for all: do the boobs ever stop hurting???

Mine have not stopped hurting. Some days hurt more than others, but they have always hurt since 3-4 dpo.

I was looking forward to my ultrasound appointment tomorrow but just had to call and reschedule because of the huge blizzard coming. :/


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on the good scan Mrs GH. Bet you were so pleased. 

And yazzy they are great! In my pregnancy before this one I had all day nausea but not sickness. Tried the sea bands and they really helped ease it. I swear by them now. 

Sorry about your scan knobby. Hopefully you will get a new appointment soon.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, sorry that you had some spotting and and had to go to the ER! I hope you get some clarification from your OB. Did your spotting stop?


----------



## babyfeva

Yazzy, good luck today!!

Knobby, so sorry that you had to reschedule your appointment. Better to be safe at home then out in the blizzard


----------



## babyfeva

I'm really getting butterflies. Appointment in 2 hours!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm from the October thread but find myself here often. Good luck ladies today with your scans my thoughts and blessings are with you xx


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> I'm really getting butterflies. Appointment in 2 hours!

Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## wantabby

My doctor had an emergency c-section so I am still waiting. . This is agony! Lol

Best of luck babyfeva!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

knobby, I have been thinking about getting a doppler. It's so tempting. Especially to keep me sane inbetween my doctor's appointments. Like my next appointment isn't until February 19th and I'm 8 weeks today. I see at the bottom of a lot of ladies signatures that they had mmc from now until later on and I'm terrified of that. :cry: Of you ladies who have had mmc, were there any signs, or you went in for a scan and just found out? I'm freaking myself out now.

yazzy, I'm pretty positive diarrhea has absolutely nothing to do with mc. I wouldn't worry about that at all. Probably just an upset stomach from everything going on. I actually bought sea bands over the weekend because I've had all day nausea and needed some relief. Yesterday was my first day wearing them all day and I still felt a bit icky, but not horrible. I'm wearing them again today, so we'll see how it goes. I'll let you know.

Mrsgoodhart, so sorry you had to go to the ER. That's scary. ER doctors are ridiculous. They aren't baby doctors, so they will come up with all kinds of things. I'm glad you go to your doctor here soon to get reasurrance. I'm sure all is fine and like you said, if there was something up with your uterus you'd think that would have been noticed by now.

Hello Chrissi!! You're more than welcome on this page!!

AFM: I'm all of the sudden scared about having a mmc. Like I mentioned I'm 8 weeks today and I've noticed at the bottom of some of your signatures that you've had mmc around this time and a bit later. Did you have symptoms or things going wrong or did everything seem fine and then you went in for a scan and the baby had died? I'm trying to not panic, but now I'm freaking myself out about that. :cry:


----------



## babyfeva

I'm back! So, I got to see baby wriggling around! Heartbeat was 185! Baby measured 8 weeks 2 days so only 2 days off. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan and will have the Panorama genetic testing and it can also tell you the gender. Now another stressful wait. Lol

I'm waiting for your update wantababy!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Try not to worry mrs reineke, I've had two mmc and in the one yes my symptoms did fade and had spotting about a week before my 12 week scan but in the other everything was fine. I had absolutely no idea till I went in for a scan at 8 weeks. With my son my symptoms came and went and had pretty bad bleeding almost all the way through but he was born perfectly healthy. Just for me there are no sure fire symptoms that tell me things are going wrong. I'm sure everything is fine with your little one! :)

Congrats babyfeva!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, with my MMC I had several days of brown spotting which brought me in for a scan at about 11 weeks. It showed baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. That is my next milestone but won't know anything until my next scan in 16 days!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies, that helps to know that you had some things happen to show things might be going down hill. I haven't had any spotting and I've felt like crap, so I'm assuming all is well. My bbs have hurt the entire time too. 

babyfeva, congrats on your wonderful scan!!!!!!! That's so exciting you saw the baby moving around!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chrissi1981

babyfeva said:


> Mrs R, with my MMC I had several days of brown spotting which brought me in for a scan at about 11 weeks. It showed baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. That is my next milestone but won't know anything until my next scan in 16 days!

Yayayayayay I got so nervous !! Lol so so happy for you xx


----------



## knobby

*Mrs. R*, the doppler is awesome and cost about $40. I think it is worth it. I know I would be worrying more if I didn't have it especially with my appointment having to be moved. I won't use it often. Maybe once a week for no longer than a couple minutes at a time at least until there are kicks for reassurance. 

*Babyfeva*, congrats on the scan :) It is so cool you got to see the baby move! My appointment got rescheduled for Thursday, so I will be 9 weeks exactly. Hopefully we can see some wiggle action too!

*wantabby*, good luck on your scan today!


----------



## yazzy

Yay babyfeva that's brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you!

Wantabby good luck for your scan next. 

MrsR I had a mmc, actually found out 4 years ago today when I went to my 12 week scan. Looking back my symptoms seemed to disappear at 7 weeks but I didn't know any different so it was a huge shock at my scan.
It sounds like you are doing just fine and shouldn't worry :)


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the great scan babyfeva! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

My appointment was a mess!! My doctor is still out of town, so I opted to see the other doctor in the office. . After 2 hours of waiting (he had an emergency c-section) the resident that was following him came over to work some patients up. So she did an unofficial scan for me.. she couldn't measure or date it. I saw a hb, but no count... I'm just happy I saw something with a hb.. I have an official scan next Monday. They did all of my blood work today..


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> My appointment was a mess!! My doctor is still out of town, so I opted to see the other doctor in the office. . After 2 hours of waiting (he had an emergency c-section) the resident that was following him came over to work some patients up. So she did an unofficial scan for me.. she couldn't measure or date it. I saw a hb, but no count... I'm just happy I saw something with a hb.. I have an official scan next Monday. They did all of my blood work today..

Oh hun, that sucks you waited all that time and didn't get a detailed scan. I am happy to hear that you saw a heartbeat! looking forward to your update on Monday. Baby will be much bigger too.


----------



## babyfeva

Do any of you feel cold? I've been freezing the last 2 weeks and it's 70 degrees where I live. My doctor will test my thyroid and iron levels at my next appointent.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

babyfeva, I've noticed I've been colder than normal and it hasn't been freezing where I live either. At least I think I've been colder than normal? I swear you notice way more when you're pregnant then when you're not pregnant. For all I know I could feel like this all the time. Hahaha!!

wanabby, when my doctor's office did my scan she can't get a HB count either with her machine. But she told me it looked normal, so I have to go with that. I gave in and ordered a doppler online today. :dohh: But I think it will keep me sane inbetween my appointments hopefully.


----------



## yazzy

Babyfeva yes, I've been feeling so cold!!! It is winter and a bit chilly but I've been glued to the heater at home. In bed now because I was so tired and cold!

MrsR yay for at least seeing a heartbeat, that's great news :)


----------



## Christi85

Can I join this group? 
I have a tentative due date of 9/9. Of course it's still early days and I'm trying not to get too excited, especially since any symptoms I have seem to be pretty mild and they come and go.
I'm hoping and praying this is my sticky baby! I had a blighted ovum back in the summer which came after 16 months of TTC, so I really hope it works out for us this time.

I go in on Thursday for my 8 week scan and I'm just terrified about it. Especially since I had worse symptoms (esp. nausea) last time with my blighted ovum than I do this time. Then again, I had very low (below normal) progesterone back then and was put on a higher dosage of supplementation than this time, plus this time I'm taking herbs (prescribed by my wonderful acupuncturist-herbalist) which are supposed to also help with the symptoms. So this is what I'm hoping is the answer to my worries as opposed to low hormone levels/non viable pregnancy.

So far things have been fine, but I still worry. Got my BFP two days before my missed AF, and that was the first day I tested. First beta at 4 weeks was 337, then 3 days later it was 1325, so my doctor was happy. Progesterone was at 14.8 at 4 weeks and I didn't get tested again since it fell within the normal range, but was given 100mg/day supplementation, which my doctor likes to do in the 1st trimester as an extra precaution. Then I went in for an early scan at 6+2, which revealed a yolk sac, a 6mm fetus and a heart beat. Unfortunately, my doctor didn't want to measure the heart rate at that appointment, as he said there was no point, too early, and he only wanted to see that there was a heart beat at that point. He dated me one day behind, at 6+1, based on fetus crown rump length, but being as obsessive as I am, I researched online, and a 6mm fetus seemed to be between 6+2 and 6+4 weeks along by most charts, so no idea why he only gave me 6+1. Not that it matters all that much.

So that's where I'm at. As I said, Thursday the 29th is my next appointment. I will be 8+2 (or 8+1 if I go by the scan) then. 

Good luck to everyone! Hope we all get our sticky beans this coming September!!!


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Christi!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome Christi!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome christi hope this is your sticky take home baby!

Babyfeva - yay on an awesome scan!

You too wantabby though sorry you didn't get the measurements for extra reassurance but all sounds great!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome Christi and congrats!! Well you can rule out a blighted ovum and an ectopic pregnancy!!! :happydance: Seeing a hb is a great sign!! The measurement can be off by as many as 4 days one way or the other, so don't worry about that at all. My first ultrasound when all that was there was the yoke sac and gestational sac, the gestational sac measured 4 days ahead, then when I went in for my follow up ultrasound at 7 weeks baby measured 1 day ahead. So they vary a lot. As long as it's within a range you're good to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Random but has anyone had a popped blood vessel in their eye with pregnancy?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That is very random cutieq. LOL!! But I would think it could happen more because of the extra blood you have running through your body??


----------



## Christi85

Mrs Reineke said:


> Welcome Christi and congrats!! Well you can rule out a blighted ovum and an ectopic pregnancy!!! :happydance: Seeing a hb is a great sign!! The measurement can be off by as many as 4 days one way or the other, so don't worry about that at all. My first ultrasound when all that was there was the yoke sac and gestational sac, the gestational sac measured 4 days ahead, then when I went in for my follow up ultrasound at 7 weeks baby measured 1 day ahead. So they vary a lot. As long as it's within a range you're good to go!! :thumbup:

Thank you, yes! That's what I figured - no ectopic and no b/o this time=good thing. For a day or two after that scan I was feeling super excited and optimistic, but now I'm back to worrying :wacko:
Oh well, Thursday isn't too far away. My appointment is in the morning, so that's better than waiting all day.

Thank you all ladies! :flower:

cutieq - I've never heard of that. Probably not the same, but I've been getting a lot of light nose bleeds (when I blow my nose - it's stuffy a lot these days) ever since before I got my BFP. That was actually my first symptom. It seemed to go away last week, but it's back this week. 

Also, for the ladies who asked about feeling cold: count me in too. And I live in LA :wacko: Mine is usually sudden, like a quick chill, and it only lasts for seconds at a time. But I get it a few times a day, most days. Sometimes I get it as soon as I get under the covers at night, before I get the chance to feel warmer. My thyroid and iron tests came back normal though, so I just attribute it to the ever changing hormones.


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome Christi!!

I can't tell if I'm cold or if it's the super cold temps outside... I'm in Canada...


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Can I join this group?
> I have a tentative due date of 9/9. Of course it's still early days and I'm trying not to get too excited, especially since any symptoms I have seem to be pretty mild and they come and go.
> I'm hoping and praying this is my sticky baby! I had a blighted ovum back in the summer which came after 16 months of TTC, so I really hope it works out for us this time.
> 
> I go in on Thursday for my 8 week scan and I'm just terrified about it. Especially since I had worse symptoms (esp. nausea) last time with my blighted ovum than I do this time. Then again, I had very low (below normal) progesterone back then and was put on a higher dosage of supplementation than this time, plus this time I'm taking herbs (prescribed by my wonderful acupuncturist-herbalist) which are supposed to also help with the symptoms. So this is what I'm hoping is the answer to my worries as opposed to low hormone levels/non viable pregnancy.
> 
> So far things have been fine, but I still worry. Got my BFP two days before my missed AF, and that was the first day I tested. First beta at 4 weeks was 337, then 3 days later it was 1325, so my doctor was happy. Progesterone was at 14.8 at 4 weeks and I didn't get tested again since it fell within the normal range, but was given 100mg/day supplementation, which my doctor likes to do in the 1st trimester as an extra precaution. Then I went in for an early scan at 6+2, which revealed a yolk sac, a 6mm fetus and a heart beat. Unfortunately, my doctor didn't want to measure the heart rate at that appointment, as he said there was no point, too early, and he only wanted to see that there was a heart beat at that point. He dated me one day behind, at 6+1, based on fetus crown rump length, but being as obsessive as I am, I researched online, and a 6mm fetus seemed to be between 6+2 and 6+4 weeks along by most charts, so no idea why he only gave me 6+1. Not that it matters all that much.
> 
> So that's where I'm at. As I said, Thursday the 29th is my next appointment. I will be 8+2 (or 8+1 if I go by the scan) then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Hope we all get our sticky beans this coming September!!!

Welcome Christi! So sorry for your los. Hoping this is your rainbow baby!! Can't wait to hear good news on Thursday!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

babyfeva said:


> Mrs G, sorry that you had some spotting and and had to go to the ER! I hope you get some clarification from your OB. Did your spotting stop?

Yes, so far no more spotting! I'm actually kind of surprised because the ultrasound tech wasn't especially gentle. But nothing since Sunday morning, and I even worked all night that night. 

Mrs R- my MMC was odd in that one morning I simply woke up and told my husband I didn't think I was pregnant anymore. It was like a switch was flipped with my symptoms......but, that being said, the ultrasound showed the baby stopped growing just short of 6 weeks when I should have been ten. So I never really knew what to think. I never really bled or cramped, it was very much "missed" in that sense.


----------



## Christi85

babyfeva said:


> Welcome Christi! So sorry for your los. Hoping this is your rainbow baby!! Can't wait to hear good news on Thursday!

Thank you! Sorry for your losses too :flower:
And everyone's losses in this group. We all deserve a break and a rainbow baby at the end of this :flower:


----------



## wantabby

I finally figured how to crop my pic down.. here is my bean!


----------



## wantabby

There was more to the bean.. this is just where she clicked the button..lol! Like I said she was a resident and did the best she could..


----------



## babyfeva

Nice scan wantabby!


----------



## knobby

Congrats wantabby! It's too bad about your appointment being messed up though. Hopefully things go better Monday.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ladies I wanted to asked you a question if that's ok ... Did you ladies get a lot of pms cramping early on ? I'm only 18dpo and with my previous pregnancy I had a lot of cramping don't know whether cause there were 2 babies at one time the reason why I got more cramping. But since my implantation which I really felt this time around I haven't had much cramping... I'm paranoid as I've had 2 miscarriages before. Just wondering as most of you are pregnant with one !!

Hope you can help me answer my question !!

Xx


----------



## yazzy

Girls....now that was a nerve wracking morning but happy to say my scan showed a baby in the correct place with a heartbeat!! I am over the moon and can now breath again!

Chrissi I had some lower back ache at the start but not really any cramps.


----------



## Chrissi1981

yazzy said:


> Girls....now that was a nerve wracking morning but happy to say my scan showed a baby in the correct place with a heartbeat!! I am over the moon and can now breath again!
> 
> Chrissi I had some lower back ache at the start but not really any cramps.

Oh you went into a scan so early now I'm tempted. This is exciting. So happy to hear that no cramping this early on osnt such a bad sign. I've been feeling off today. I just wanna crawl back into bed and sleep zzzzz. Also want to fast forward 3 weeks to my 1st scan. I plan on going on in when I'm 8 weeks to be sure there's something there and by that point we should see. 

Arghhhhh it's a walk in and on the NHS so I can go anytime given my history !! 

Did they give you a picture ?

Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats wantabby and yazzy on your great scans! So pleased for you both. 

My scan tomorrow. Bit of a nervous wreck. Although 8 weeks today so that's something to be happy about. Gotta just be greatful for each milestone I get past.


----------



## Chrissi1981

maryanne1987 said:


> Congrats wantabby and yazzy on your great scans! So pleased for you both.
> 
> My scan tomorrow. Bit of a nervous wreck. Although 8 weeks today so that's something to be happy about. Gotta just be greatful for each milestone I get past.

Thinking of you. You really deserve this. Sending you lots of love and prayers xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Hun! I appreciate it! 

And I just read your post about the cramps. I wouldn't worry too much. All my pregnancies have been different. Some times I've had terrible cramps, this pregnacy I've had awful ones. Some pregnancies though including with my multiples I had very little. With my son I had hardly any. Sure your little one is perfectly fine :)


----------



## yazzy

Chrissi - I had to go in for a scan this week because I had a ruptured ectopic in October. They have to make sure it didn't happen again. 

Maryanne good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## knobby

Congrats on your scan *yazzy*!

*Chrissi*, yes I did have some cramping early on. I wouldn't worry if you don't have much or any. If you got a BFP then your baby implanted. :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissi1981

maryanne1987 said:


> Thanks Hun! I appreciate it!
> 
> And I just read your post about the cramps. I wouldn't worry too much. All my pregnancies have been different. Some times I've had terrible cramps, this pregnacy I've had awful ones. Some pregnancies though including with my multiples I had very little. With my son I had hardly any. Sure your little one is perfectly fine :)

Good luck tomorrow honey. I'm going to in 3 weeks hopefully with my hubby. Hurry up 3 weeks lolxx


----------



## babyfeva

Yazzy, yay for your scan and heartbeat!!

Chrissi, I don't think I had much cramping but more pressure, stretching, and bloating. 

Maryanne, good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## babyfeva

Not a great picture but cool to see the difference between 3 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







1422372491545491367453.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Christi85

Yazzy and wantabby - great scans!!! :happydance:
Congrats to both!! :happydance:

Babyfeva - did you have a scan as well? If so, congrats, it looks great!! :happydance:

So happy for all the girls in this group who are getting past each milestone! 

I think I'm freaking out about my Thursday appointment. I'm even having stressful dreams - though not pregnancy related :wacko:
We shall see. I have my weekly acupuncture appointment later today. My acupuncturist always does a great job reassuring me and supporting me emotionally (I started seeing them after my loss), so I'm looking forward to going again today!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies!

watabby, beautiful bean picture!!

Chrissi, I would not worry about not having any cramping. It's normal to not have any and normal to have some. I've been having REALLY weird dreams as well. Like, really weird!! LOL!!

yazzy, beautiful scan!! Yay!!

maryanne, good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be wonderful!!

babyfeva, isn't it amazing the difference 3 weeks makes!? It's amazing!!

AFM: I bought Sea Bands that you wear on your wrists that apply accupressure to certain points on your wrists to help with nausea and I thought there was no way they would do a thing, but decided to try them because I've felt pretty crappy at times and unless it's psychological, I think they help!! :happydance: They're not medicated or anything, just accupressure wrist bands. So I've been wearing them the past few days. I still have moments of not feeling great, but I think they take the edge off. Any of you ladies who are struggling with ms I highly recommend them!!


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Yazzy and wantabby - great scans!!! :happydance:
> Congrats to both!! :happydance:
> 
> Babyfeva - did you have a scan as well? If so, congrats, it looks great!! :happydance:
> 
> So happy for all the girls in this group who are getting past each milestone!
> 
> I think I'm freaking out about my Thursday appointment. I'm even having stressful dreams - though not pregnancy related :wacko:
> We shall see. I have my weekly acupuncture appointment later today. My acupuncturist always does a great job reassuring me and supporting me emotionally (I started seeing them after my loss), so I'm looking forward to going again today!

I had a scan yesterday. Wishing you a great appointment on Thursday!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the great scans wantabby, yazzy and babyfeva!! That's great! GL maryanne for your upcoming one!! Mine is on Thursday :) soooo excited and nervous!!!


----------



## carebear1981

My doc prescribed me that dicletin for bad MS. She told me to take it if I got worse. I heard it wasn't much for nausea, I should try the sea bands!! Thanks for the info MrsR!!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies!! I have had some crampy feelings for about two hours. It helps if I lean back, which is kind of hard since I'm at work..lol! still no real constant nausea, just hunger.. I get nauseated if I brush my tongue, wait to eat, or smell something gross... lol! I am also so sleepy today! How is everyone else? Any new scans/appointment updates?


----------



## karenh

Working 9 hour days and hour travel each way I can not keep up with you ladies. :)

I feel like I have a golf ball in my uterus, specificly the right side. I have to be careful when I sit that I don't smash it. Otherwise pain from too much pressure. I feel like I should be reclining all day. This is so weird.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats yazzy! 

Great pics wantabby and babyfeva!!

I haven't had any cramping with this pregnancy. Unless you count round ligament pain cramping :shrug:. Because I have that often. Weird how it always shows up for me so early. Yesterday I tripped on my computer cord and nearly fell. Put a lot of weight on my core and had some really bad RLP. I was just thankful I didn't fall I would have freaked out. 

Good luck for your scans this week Maryanne and carbear!

I have a meet the midwife appointment tomorrow but nothing exciting will be happening no scans or anything.

ETA: mrsR forgot to answer your Q re:MMC. With my first one, I think there were a lot of signs but I just didn't know to look for them since it was my first pregnancy, I was totally clueless and miscarriage couldn't be further from my mind. But my hcg had stalled, progesterone was dropping. Then finally an US at 8 weeks showed nothing but a small fetal pole with no hb. Barely 6 weeks. 

With my second, I lost my mucus plug (and most of the time this is totally normal but doesn't seem to be with me because it happened in both MMC), and my symptoms had started to fade between weeks 9-10. 10 week scan showed 9 week baby no hb. I didn't have any cramping or bleeding or any other sign. I'm sorry I know that's not very reassuring. But it is rare to see a HB at 7-8 weeks (which I did at 8) and end up with this scenario. 

With my third. I think my gut the whole time was that something was off even though my symptoms were super duper strong. My hcg was very high. But a baby never grew at all. 7 week scan showed barely anything at all. This was a suspected molar pregnancy. 

Basically, it's not common to see a hb as far along as you saw a hb and have a MMC. More often it seems the baby never really grows very much and our bodies don't recognize it.


----------



## cutieq

Gonna try to catch up in a bit. Works been crazy. I'm on headache day 9 and my newest symptom, acne has arrived. So far it's in my face, chest, back and neck. I hope my face can shield itself lol

My next appointment is next week. We meet our midwife but I'm not sure if I get a scan.


----------



## Bug222

congrats on your great scans yazzy, wantabby and babyfeva!!! 

goodluck with your scans carebear and Maryanne!! :) 

karen- im having a hard time keeping up too! I work a rotation of 2 days/2 nights then 4 days off- 12 hour shifts so im pretty much done when I get off... i get home and fall right to sleep so I don't make it on here much during my set. 

cutie- i keep getting the acne on and off- get a major breakout then it clears then starts all over again

I hope your midwife meeting goes well Confuzion and she is a good fit for you!

Mrs R- with my MMC i didn't really have any "signs"- i wasn't really too nauseated at all, no real symptoms I can think of- was worrying that the lack of symptoms was a bad sign. I just had this overwhelming gut feeling that something wasn't right. The night before my scan I told my husband I didn't think there would be a heartbeat.. he told me I was crazy.. but it turned out to be true. That night I just kept visualizing lying on the u/s table and the tech saying "im so sorry". 

I don't think I actually welcomed you yet.. so welcome Christi85 and Chrissi1981!!! 

I have my appt tomorrow for the biopsy on my thyroid. Im incredibly nervous!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I was going to come share my excitement after my first OB appointment today (well, yesterday now) but then I started bleeding. 
It's red, and I bled through my underwear and my pants. No clots yet, no tissue. I put on a pad, and can feel it nearly pouring out of me. I don't even know what to think right now. 
The doctor's office after hours triage nurse asked a bunch of questions and told me to call tomorrow during normal office hours to be seen. Kept referring to it as a "non-viable fetus" and telling me there was nothing anyone can do anyway. 
This cannot be happening.


----------



## Bug222

Oh Mrsgoodheart I'm so very sorry. I'm holding onto hope for you that it is something like a sch. Sending you lots if love xxx


----------



## knobby

Oh no Mrs. G. I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope there is a chance everything will be ok. Please go to the hospital if the bleeding gets too heavy.


----------



## Christi85

Mrsgoodhart - really sorry to hear about your bleeding. I can only imagine how scary and upsetting this is. Sounds like your OB appointment went well though. Wonder if the scan might have irritated your cervix, since they happened so close together, and it's not what you're fearing. From what I hear, this isn't uncommon. Can't believe that you'd have a great appointment and then a MC the very same day. Hang in there - tomorrow is close, you'll get some more definite answers. Fingers crossed for you!

Bug222 - thank you! I had that horrible feeling today that I'll go in Thursday and there won't be a heart beat, like what you're describing. I couldn't shake it off all day, but now finally I'm feeling better about it and have decided not to write anything off yet. Like you, I'm mainly concerned with my lack of symptoms. Or rather, the mildness of them and the fact that nothing is consistent, everything comes and goes. Last week I was really tired for several days, but this week I don't even have that. My nausea is more frequent now than before (as in, happening daily) but still mild. Nothing like throwing up or even coming close to it. I'm trying not to read too much into the symptoms though (not always easy). Deep breath...we'll know Thursday! :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thinking of you mrs goodheart. Crossing my fingers that everything is ok with you and you little one!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I was going to come share my excitement after my first OB appointment today (well, yesterday now) but then I started bleeding.
> It's red, and I bled through my underwear and my pants. No clots yet, no tissue. I put on a pad, and can feel it nearly pouring out of me. I don't even know what to think right now.
> The doctor's office after hours triage nurse asked a bunch of questions and told me to call tomorrow during normal office hours to be seen. Kept referring to it as a "non-viable fetus" and telling me there was nothing anyone can do anyway.
> This cannot be happening.

Oh honey big hugs I know how hard this is. Did they scan you that same day before you starting bleeding ? 

Have you gotten your progesterone checked ? Isn't it about now you would get your second monthly ? 

Sending you lots of love and light xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Just got out of my scan and my little jellybean is fine!! :) honestly so happy I could cry, well I have cried actually, lots. Baby has now caught up and is measuring 8+2 so a day ahead now and had a lovely strong heartbeat. I'm so shocked, was convinced I would be getting bad news.


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there MrsG. I hate that you're even having to go through such a scare.


----------



## yazzy

MrsG I'm sorry you are going through this and I really hope you have good news.

Maryanne congrats on a great scan, brilliant news!


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry you are going through that MrsGH!! I really hope you get some good news today and that it was like someone said, maybe an irritated cervix after your appointment?? FX and thinking of you!!

Congrats on the great scan maryanne!!! I hope mine will be the same tomorrow. I had a dream last night that the little bean was small but the heartbeat was strong so they changed my due date lol


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.G!! Keep us posted! Praying for you! !


----------



## Christi85

That's such wonderful news Maryanne! :happydance:
A strong heart beat at 8+ weeks, while not a guarantee, is a great sign! :flower: They do say MC rates drop to about 5% after this point and less than 2% if you make it to week 10-12 and all is still good. I too hope mine will be the same tomorrow, though I'm still very worried. Btw, I'm in California and my appointment is at 10am Pacific Time, so it may not be until the afternoon for some of you ladies that I get to give an update.

Mrsgoodhart - I'm really hoping what you experienced last night was not a MC and it was something else unrelated. We've heard of that before. Sending you lots of positive energy and please update us when you are able to.

Bug222 - I forgot to wish you good luck for your thyroid biopsy today. That must be nerve wracking! Update us when you can!


----------



## Bug222

Great news Maryanne!!!!

Biopsy is at 12.. So a few more hours to wait, and stress!


----------



## Christi85

Great. Just went to the bathroom and I had some watery pink-brownish discharge :nope: No cramping as of now, only slight twinges on and off, not really painful.
I'm not panicking and not taking it as a bad sign at this point, unless it increases a lot or turns red. I had the same on weeks 4&5 and then it stopped, and baby was fine at my last scan on week 6. Do you girls think it's ok for me to wait until my appointment tomorrow instead of ringing my doctor right away, since it's just light spotting and no cramping? (if it gets worse, I will call of course). I may need to call my acupuncturist though and have him change my herbs, but the problem is, he's a 50 minute drive away if I am to pick up new herbs. And I was there just yesterday :wacko:

Other possible explanations (other than the beginnings of a MC):
1) possible yeast infection. I've been having external itch on and off for days and was tested for a bunch of stuff at my last OB appointment, but only through urine. Wonder if I need to get a pap smear too (though I had one 6 months ago, but in case this is something very recent). My vaginal walls kinda feel a little irritated too, which would support this theory. Sorry for TMI.
2) placenta implantation (supposed to happen sometime between weeks 6 and 12, so I'd be right in the middle) which is irritating the uterus and causing the spotting
3) breakthrough bleeding. If I wasn't pregnant, I'd be getting my period right around now.
4) got a massage yesterday at my acupuncturist's, which was supposed to help the blood flow better. Wonder if that might be causing it, though it was only an upper body massage. 
5) taking progesterone vaginally. I've heard it can sometimes cause spotting.
6) quite unlikely - I had to skip taking my herbs for a day on Monday as I had ran out. Wonder if this gap might have caused some fluctuation in hormones etc. but I kinda doubt it.

Then of course, there's the worst case scenario, which I hope is not the case.

Anyway. I'm going to take it easy today as much as I can and if it gets worse I'll call the OB. Otherwise I'll wait for my appointment tomorrow am to find out what is up.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck bug! 

Hope everything will be ok for you Christi. Cant see tomorrow making much of a difference long as you get checked over. Hopefully it's just pregnancy spotting. I had some a few weeks back, terrified me but all was ok.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

carebear, good luck with your scan on Thursday. Yes, try the Sea Bands. I think they take the edge off for sure, plus I like that they're just accupressure, so no worries with it doing anything to you or baby.

wantabby, I'm exhausted today too!!

confuzion, thank you for sharing your experience with mmc. It's scary, but like you said, I know that since we saw the hb, that's a great sign.

bug, good luck with your thyroid biopsy. Let us know how it goes.

Mrsgoodhart, I'm praying for you. Please let us know how your appointment goes. 

maryanne, congrats on a great scan and appointment!!

Christi, I have heard that taking progesterone vaginally can cause spotting. So praying that's the case. Keep us updated.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug, good luck on your thyroid biopsy!!

Mrs G, so sorry to heat about the bleeding but hoping for the best. 

Maryanne, congrats on a great scan. 

Christi, I think I also heard about spotting with the vaginal suppository progesterone. Hopefully your doctor can confirm that tomorrow.


----------



## babyfeva

Ladies, I think I have a sinus cold or infection. Left work early and feel like crap. Im hoping the reason I don't feel pregnant is because of the cold symptoms over powering pregnancy symptoms. Do you know what i can take besides Sudafed?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I don't even know what to do or say. I will start with thank you all so, so much for the prayers, well wishes, etc. It really means a lot to me. 
So- the bleeding got much, much worse about an hour after it started. I mean, like, I went to the bathroom and when I stood up it just ran down both legs and pooled at my feet. I started passing huge clots- one was nearly tennis ball sized. Two I fished out of the toilet. I swore one looked like there was tissue. 
I went to the ER in the morning. HCG was 60000 and just fine. Turns out they didn't check it Sunday (when I went in for brown spotting) so I have no comparison and that frustrates me. The ultrasound showed a baby in the uterus- unbelievably, with a heartbeat! It's heartrate is 185, which is a little high but let's be honest- I'm probably more than a little dehydrated right now. Baby measured8+2, was 8+1 three days ago and I should be 8+5 today, but the size discrepancy is not super concerning right now. They measured a 6 cm x 3 cm perigestational hemorrhage, but the bleeding (at least external) seems to have stopped or at least greatly, greatly slowed. I've never bled like that in my life for any reason. Not even after my miscarriage, or the crazy period that came after it. 
Now I'm on actual honest-to-goodness bed rest until further notice. My doctor wants to see me next week and we will figure out where to go from there. Right now I am trying to figure out work/FMLA/disability leave stuff, and waiting for a friend to come over with a few things. I am really, really, really hungry right now, but all I thought to bring to bed was a bottle of water and some chapstick, so I'll have to stay hungry for now. I'm honestly too scared to do much of anything but lay here.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh my gosh Mrsgoodhart, this is really good news!!! That has got to be terrifying, but I have heard of ladies having a spell of bad bleeding and it's all because of perigestational hemorrhage. I'm so thrilled our baby is still in there with a hb!!! :happydance: Please keep us updated and take care of yourself and rest. 

babyfeva, I'm not sure what else you can take? Maybe call your doctor and ask them.


----------



## knobby

That is great news Mrs. G! What a such a scary thing to go through. Fingers crossed all this bleeding stops soon and your body heals.

Babyfeva, if you are congested saline nasal spray can help a lot and is 100% safe for pregnancy.


----------



## Christi85

MrsGoodhart - this is fantastic news! :happydance: Somehow I had a feeling that this wasn't a MC for you. Yay for the great heart beat!! :happydance:
Take it easy, get a lot of rest and hopefully everything will stop very soon. It's good that you're getting checked again next week. That will put your mind at ease. At least they were able to identify the reason for your bleeding. Hope this is the last scare for you and the rest of your pregnancy is really boring and uneventful! :flower:

Thanks for the good wishes ladies. Not holding my breath of course, but I've only had little discharge in the last 3 hours and it was more like dark yellow-ish. We'll see how it goes the rest of the day, and of course I'll get checked tomorrow. My twinges have felt stronger at times though - more like a vigorous pulling/tugging, no real pain, but I try not to read anything into it. I'm taking it very easy today as much as I can. On a different note, I checked my stomach in the bathroom mirror and I think it looks bigger today (and that was before lunch too) :thumbup:

babyfeva - sorry to hear about your cold. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wantabby

Great news Mrs.G! My sister had this with her current pregnancy. . It absorbed around 13 weeks, she was on bed rest for around 5 weeks!


----------



## maryanne1987

Fantastic news mrs goodheart! Really hoping you feel better soon! Make sure you take care of yourself!


----------



## carebear1981

So happy that everything is ok MrsGH!! Take care of yourself!!

Christi I find I have a white to bright yellow all the time. hope everything will go amazing tomorrow!


----------



## cutieq

So happy to log in and see this new MrsG!


----------



## Bug222

Oh fabulous news mrs g!! I'm guessing that's the same as a sch?? I had two with my son- two weeks of bed rest and they reabsorbed. 

Christi- glad the spotting is settling down- hopefully it is from the progesterone.

Babyfeva - sorry to hear you are feeling so awful. I would also suggest saline nose spray

Biopsy done- now an anxious weeks wait for the results- and of course I'm worrying that this procedure has somehow harmed baby bug.. Irrational I know.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, so glad to hear that baby is ok. Get some rest sweetie.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi, please let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow. I'm sure all is well.

Bug, everything will be just fine. I have a good feeling about it! It didn't hurt baby at all! No worries!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I love you all. Thank you :) 
Bed rest advice welcome from the mamas who've done it!


----------



## Bug222

Lots of good books, netflix... A little cooler with drinks/snacks.. Friends to visit to help pass the time and a really comfy pillow!


----------



## karenh

mrsG: Good luck on bedrest. Hopefully everything will work itslf out. I am glad baby is ok.


----------



## knobby

Had my ultrasound appointment today :) Measured exactly on target again. 9w0d. We got to see the baby move a little and move its hand. Starting to look cute! :)

This isn't the best pic but its all I got (the ultrasound prints so dark so you can't see the bottom and feet of the baby good):

https://i58.tinypic.com/hwedsy.jpg


----------



## babyfeva

Yay Knobby! Isn't so wonderful to see baby move?!


----------



## knobby

babyfeva said:


> Yay Knobby! Isn't so wonderful to see baby move?!

Yes! :) I wish the scan lasted just a minute longer so we could see it move more. It was such a quick check just to make sure the baby measured right and there was a heartbeat. It was done lickity split, he wasted no time haha. DH didn't even get the camera out for a video it was that quick.


----------



## carebear1981

Just got back from my appointment!! :happydance: Baby is in my uterus so already beats the last time!!! Saw a little heartbeat too!! I'm sooooo happy!! She did all the measurements but I won't know until I go see my doc on Monday.


----------



## Bug222

Yay carebear! Great news! 

Fabulous scan pic knobby!! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Woohoo Carebear, congrats!


----------



## yazzy

Great scan Knobby, baby is doing great!

Carebear fab news, so pleased you saw the heartbeat as well :)

Bug good luck for your biopsy results next week, thinking of you. It won't have hurt baby in any way.

Afm I bought some sea bands today. I don't feel horrendous but all day nausea is stopping me from doing stuff. They've been on 1 1/2 hours and feeling better already! 

After the big oopsie by the hospital resulting in guidelines being changed, they are doing everything they can for me. They have given me the choice to have any reassurance scans and consultant led care but I just don't know whether more scans will make me anxious waiting for them?!


----------



## karenh

So glad everyone's scans went so well today! I hope mine on Monday is the same.

I can't believe you have to wait unitl Monday to talk with the doc. I am so luck I get to see mine right after.


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats to knobby and carebear on your scans! Really pleased it went well for both of you! :)

Met my new midwife today! She's gonna make sure I get the home birth I really want. She was lovely. Filled in all the forms, booked my scans. It suddenly feels so real! So excited!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

knobby, wonderful picture!!! I'm so glad everything is going so good for you!!!

carebear, yay for the baby being in the right spot and having a hb!!!

yazzy, I wear my sea bands all the time. The only time I take them off is when I'm sleeping at night.

karenh, good luck with your scan on Monday!! We'll be looking forward to how it goes!!

AFM: I tried my doppler I got last night for the first time and didn't find the hb. But I only tried for maybe 5 min and stopped. I am 8 weeks 3 days today, so maybe too soon. I got one that says it can detect it as early as 8-10 weeks, but we'll see. Hoping to catch it here soon.


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Congrats to knobby and carebear on your scans! Really pleased it went well for both of you! :)
> 
> Met my new midwife today! She's gonna make sure I get the home birth I really want. She was lovely. Filled in all the forms, booked my scans. It suddenly feels so real! So excited!

How exciting! When is your first scan?


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> knobby, wonderful picture!!! I'm so glad everything is going so good for you!!!
> 
> carebear, yay for the baby being in the right spot and having a hb!!!
> 
> yazzy, I wear my sea bands all the time. The only time I take them off is when I'm sleeping at night.
> 
> karenh, good luck with your scan on Monday!! We'll be looking forward to how it goes!!
> 
> AFM: I tried my doppler I got last night for the first time and didn't find the hb. But I only tried for maybe 5 min and stopped. I am 8 weeks 3 days today, so maybe too soon. I got one that says it can detect it as early as 8-10 weeks, but we'll see. Hoping to catch it here soon.

Try not to worry. I've also tried twice last week with no luck. Today, I finally found it but was hard to keep on baby long enough. Will probably try again next week. I think with my son I didn't try until 10 weeks and found it after several minutes.


----------



## Christi85

Hi everyone,

Back from my OB appointment. News are mostly good. Baby is doing well and we saw a very healthy heart beat again. Baby measured at 15mm, which my doctor dated to 7w5d. He is not concerned about the 4 day discrepancy with my LMP and he said scan measurements aren't always exactly accurate and it often depends on how they position the probe (scan was transvaginal) and that discrepancies are normal. I did tell him I was worried and he reassured me that he sees a lot of babies every day (and he does) and that if he thought anything was worth worrying about, he would have told me (which is true, he was also my OB during my blighted ovum pregnancy). Then I came home and looked online, and a 15mm fetus is average for 8 weeks along. Which is still a tad behind my 8w2d LMP (and 8w1d that I should have measured based on the last scan), but at least a lot better than 7w5d. This doctor is using the Hadlock dating system, which, from doing some research, has a reputation for underestimating gestational age. Which makes me feel a little better.

Re the heart beat: I was disappointed that he didn't actually measure the rate. I'm starting to think his equipment is kind of old and doesn't have sound or the ability to measure a heart rate, which is kind of a bummer. He said by eye balling it looked really good, and truth is, even in my layman's eyes, it did. The little heart was flickering away really really fast :happydance:, which I think is a great sign at this point, even if we don't know the exact rate :flower: 

Doc said he would normally see me in 3 weeks' time after this point, but since I'm a worry wart, I can go back in 2 weeks instead :thumbup:
He also recommended I'm followed by a perinatologist for the big ultrasounds on the 1st and 2nd trimester, so I guess I need to find someone. And I'm sure the perinatologist will have much more modern equipment and will be able to give me much more info about the baby :thumbup: - probably more than I even need to know :haha:

I'm still having spotting, but the doctor said it's nothing to worry about, since the scan showed everything is normal.

So, on to another 2 week wait :wacko:


----------



## knobby

*Christi*, congrats on the good scan! My doctor's ultrasound machine is pretty basic as well. Not old, just not the most advanced/expensive model. He has never measured the heartbeat but knows by looking at it that the rate is good (which is true, I have a doppler at home and it is within normal range). I also have to go outside his office to the hospital to get the more indepth ultrasounds done (12 week NT scan, and anatomy scan in second trimester).


----------



## Christi85

Thanks knobby! Great news on your scan too :thumbup:

Same for you carebear :thumbup:

Forgot to mention - I put on 2 lbs. since the last time I was weighed 2 weeks ago. I'm petite and quite skinny, so for me, that's good news :winkwink:


----------



## maryanne1987

babyfeva said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to knobby and carebear on your scans! Really pleased it went well for both of you! :)
> 
> Met my new midwife today! She's gonna make sure I get the home birth I really want. She was lovely. Filled in all the forms, booked my scans. It suddenly feels so real! So excited!
> 
> How exciting! When is your first scan?Click to expand...

Had my first two scans at the epu but they are happy that all is ok so been handed over to the midwives now :) next scan is my dating scan at the end of February! Eeeek.

Congrats on your scan Christi, glad it went well!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on the great news Christi!


----------



## Bug222

Great news on your appt Christi! 

I'm so jealous of you ladies whose drs offices have scan equipment. None of them do here- ultrasounds are booked and done at a medical imaging office in no way connected to the drs office then it is a few days for the report to go to the dr.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you for the reassurance with using my doppler babyfeva. I tried again on my lunch and I can hear my heartbeat and swooshing sounds, but no baby hb yet. I only tried again for maybe 5 min. I'll just wait until I'm 9 weeks on Monday and try again. 

Congrats on the great appointment Christi!!! My doctor's ultrasound machine doesn't measure the hb either and she told me by looking at it only that it looked normal. So I have to trust that as well. Hoping whenever I can pick it up with my doppler I got I'll have a better idea of where it's at.


----------



## knobby

Bug222 said:


> Great news on your appt Christi!
> 
> I'm so jealous of you ladies whose drs offices have scan equipment. None of them do here- ultrasounds are booked and done at a medical imaging office in no way connected to the drs office then it is a few days for the report to go to the dr.

It varies from dr to dr here in the US. My last OB did not have the equipment and I had to go to the hospital to have ultrasounds done.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

knobby, just because I've tried to use my doppler twice now, once last night and then on my lunch today and didn't find the heartbeat, when did you find yours for the first time? I'm 8 weeks 3 days today.


----------



## knobby

Mrs Reineke said:


> knobby, just because I've tried to use my doppler twice now, once last night and then on my lunch today and didn't find the heartbeat, when did you find yours for the first time? I'm 8 weeks 3 days today.

I found it 8w1d. Found it again 8w5d too. It was just above my pubic bone, midline. I pointed the probe straight down (perpendicular to my spine), not at a weird angle like others suggest online. Just take your time and move slowly with the probe pressed down firmly.

This is a good video that I watched awhile ago on how to do it: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEO7UXfyx_U


----------



## confuzion

So happy to see lovely news from all you ladies! Sorry about the scare MrsGH but SO HAPPY baby sounds perfect!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you knobby. Maybe I'm not being patient enough. :dohh:


----------



## karenh

Do you ladies think a doppler is worth it? Does it realieve stress because you can find baby's heartbeat or just cause more stress becuase it is hard to find baby's heartbeat?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well I just got mine karen, and I have tried twice and haven't found it, but I'm only 8 weeks 3 days and may still be too early or I'm not patient enough. It hasn't freaked me out yet. I figured it may be too early to tell. But once I can find it and then if I don't I might freak out. But I'll see how it goes! LOL!!


----------



## Christi85

Does the doppler actually work like a mini ultrasound? So do you need to put gel on your tummy every time etc.? I'm debating on whether I should invest in one myself, but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## knobby

karenh said:


> Do you ladies think a doppler is worth it? Does it realieve stress because you can find baby's heartbeat or just cause more stress becuase it is hard to find baby's heartbeat?

For me it has been worth it. It can take awhile to find the baby sometimes, but once you find it... totally worth it.



Christi85 said:


> Does the doppler actually work like a mini ultrasound? So do you need to put gel on your tummy every time etc.? I'm debating on whether I should invest in one myself, but haven't made up my mind yet.

Yes, you have to use a gel. I use aloe vera, which works great and is cheap. 

If you ladies decide to get one, just be sure you get one with a 3 mHZ probe - it is optimal for finding early heartbeats.


----------



## wantabby

So Happy for all the ladies with good appointment/scans today!! Hope you are fairing well on bed rest Mrs.G! 

AFM.. exhaustion and huger still..lol! I did have nausea after dinner tonight. So I'm happy with that.. (crazy sounding, right?) How is everyone else? 

I doubt I will get a doppler, I think I would drive myself crazy with one..lol!


----------



## cutieq

Wantabby, I'm holding off too. I want you ladies to share though so I can live through you!


----------



## karenh

Is it weird to see if a friend has one I could borrow?


----------



## Bug222

Not at all karenh! Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## carebear1981

I agree. Not weird at all! Always good to save some money :)

I'm with cutieq and wantabby, I probably won't get one and live through you guys!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

T.G.I.F!!! :happydance: 

I tried my doppler on my lunch for a couple minutes yesterday and still didn't find anything. But I have a bit of a gut, so I'm sure that's part of the issue too. :nope:


----------



## maryanne1987

I think borrowing one is a great idea! I would if I knew anyone who had one spare. 

And still nothing on the Doppler for me either. I'm so impatient. Really can't wait to hear a heartbeat at home!


----------



## babyfeva

I would maybe say try at 9 or 10 weeks with the doppler. Of course I don't listen to my own advice because I'm so darn anxious. Hehe. Today, is the first day that I feel better from this head cold I had. It kicked my butt. I'm also scared though because my symptoms have seemed to faded... I've also lost 2 pounds. 2 weeks ago I was ravenous starving and dreamt of food. I had put on 4 pounds. Now I'm just like eh with food. Ugh, I guess I won't really know anything until Feb 11...


----------



## Christi85

babyfeva - I've been having fluctuating symptoms all along. I have days when they are stronger and days when I feel completely normal and/or symptoms are super mild. Don't worry too much. Also, if you stopped having an appetite and are eating less, this would explain your weight loss. The most important thing is, you saw your baby the other day and he/she was doing great :happydance:

I agree about trying the doppler a little further along. Maybe after the 9th or even the 10th week. Easier said than done though, I know :winkwink:


----------



## karenh

I have a horrible head cold as well and I am covering for my 2 coworkers who are out. I am drained.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm sorry you're not feeling good Karen! :hugs:

babyfeva, I'm glad you're feeling better. My symptoms are more intense one day and then can be a lot less intense the next. They are all over the place.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks guys, I think I'm just stressing myself out. I, of course tried using the doppler today and couldn't find baby's heartbeat. Gosh, why is pregnancy so stressful. 

Karen, sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## Bug222

karen- i hope your cold leaves soon

babyfeva- with my son i couldn't find the hb until after 10 weeks- im not trying earlier this time so i dont worry


----------



## babyfeva

So after worrying so much because my symptoms have almost vanished, I found baby's heartbeat today and it was 172! A slight sense of relief for now. 

On another note, maybe TMI but DH haven't dtd since around 4 weeks because we're afraid of spotting. I usually always have some bleed or spotting after dtd around 6 weeks so we avoided it. I think we may try tonight but super nervous.


----------



## cutieq

Babyfeva, we haven't Dtd since around 5 weeks. I want to badly but DH is too afraid :(

Glad you found the heartbeat! 

I'm having a low mental today and wondering if my lack of symptoms is a bad sign. I'm really only having occasional nausea, random pelvic pain (not a lot) and headaches. Boob pain is consistent though.

Either I'm having an insanely easy 1st trimester or things aren't going well :(


----------



## babyfeva

Cutie, I'm wondering since you and I are in our 9th week our symptoms are fading...?


----------



## Christi85

Babyfeva - that's great news that you found the heartbeat :happydance:
I don't think I could take the stress of not finding the hb, so I think I'm going to wait until my next scan at around 10 weeks and if all is still good, think about buying a doppler then.

Dtd - we haven't since I got my BFP. It didn't help that I had spotting on weeks 4&5 and then again this past week. Hubby wants to, but is being patient. I'm too scared due to spotting and my doctor kept telling me 'no intercourse' during the first few weeks. After we found the hb this second time, he's been much more relaxed and laid back, but I'm still scared. We may try if I go another several days without spotting, or we may leave it until the end of the trimester, depending on how I'm feeling :wacko:

Re fading symptoms - I'm only on week 8 and they've faded the past 2 days. Then again, they were never super strong to begin with. They always seem to come and go for me. My boobs were super sore from the end of week 5 'till beginning of week 7, when they were growing DAILY, but they've only been mildly sore since, mostly when I feel them. I think it's because they're only growing a little bit right now. My nausea comes and goes, but it's always mild. But today I did have a pretty strong bout in the car for about 5 minutes. Then I burped (sorry TMI) and was instantly better :haha: Then, some days I get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, while other days I don't need to. The past two days I've felt mildly faint a couple times for just a few seconds, which I never had before. And so on...I try not to think much of my symptoms and not to take it as a negative if I don't get much for a day or two. I'm trying to think all is good and when I do get scared I try repeating to myself 'this baby is coming home' about 10 times. That seems to do the trick :winkwink:
'Course I know I'm not out of the woods yet by any means, but at least I've hit a couple milestones this time that I never hit with my last (blighted ovum) pregnancy when we never even saw a baby, so at least I'm happy about that.


----------



## karenh

DH and I haven't dtd since pretty much conseption. :( I want to but DH never does.

I have my scan tomorrow. So terrified there won't be anything. There is no reason to feel this way. Hopefully good news tomorrow.

Thankfully my cold is getting better.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Karen
Glad you're feeling better. Fingers and toes are crossed for you tomorrow!!!

Christi,
I think it's pretty normal to have symptoms come and go. I know I feel mine worse when I'm low on sleep.

AFM
I'm 8 weeks today and i started taking Diclegis tonight. Anyone familiar? I'm a bit nervous about any new drugs while pregnant but I'm not sure what else to do. I can't function how things are going.


----------



## Bug222

we haven't dtd since my bfp either- too scared!

Good luck tomorrow Karen- can't wait to see that little one!

My symptoms faded a bit last week- but today the nausea is back in a major way...


----------



## Bug222

ambiguous- i have been on it since 6 weeks it is the only way I can do my job (too many unpleasant smells lol), here in Canada it is pretty much the only thing prescribed for pregnancy nausea and has been for years.


----------



## Christi85

Karen - good luck for tomorrow! I think we all think the same things. First scan - will there be anything? Subsequent scans - has baby grown and will there still be a heart beat? It's a tough waiting game. Hopefully all will be ok and you can breathe a sigh of relief tomorrow :flower:

Re nausea medication - sorry, not familiar with any prescription drugs :blush: My nausea has been pretty mild anyway for me to need to take anything, but I'm also on 'pregnancy' herbs ever since my BFP, and some of those are supposed to help with nausea. Maybe this explains why I haven't felt worse this whole time.


----------



## confuzion

babyfeva - so awesome you found the hb!

karen - glad you're feeling better!

ambiguous - don't know much about diclegis but from bits I've read on it before it's supposed to be fairly safe? I wouldn't worry. Hope it makes you feel better!

My symptoms are definitely yo-yoing. I was having a really rough time for a while and while I'm still struggling with food a bit, I feel like the nauseated feeling has been a lot milder the past couple of days to the point where I forget I'm supposed to feel gross. I really wouldn't worry cutie!


----------



## carebear1981

My symptoms come and go as well. The only constant is sore bbs, cm and exhaustion. The nausea isn't constant and even yesterday I felt great after I had a 2 hour nap. 
I got prescribed dicletin (or diclegis... different name here but same thing). I haven't needed it yet but I have a friend who takes it to function and she's on her second. Totally safe. I noticed there's even a pic of a pregnant woman on it lol!!
Today I get the measurements from my scan and heartbeat. I can't wait!! My appointment isn't until 4 EST


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I have an appointment today at 12 for another scan. I am getting nervous! I just hope everything is ok! I am starting to have constipation. . (First time ever) it's so aggravating! Symptoms are mild as usual.. boobs are my only constant symptom.. We dtd last night.. I was nervous but no bleeding or cramps so I guess it was successful. .lol! I was too nervous to enjoy, and I made dh finish outside (tmi sorry) I have heard some will thin your cervix which will be nice at 38 weeks, but not now..lol


----------



## Bug222

Good luck today wantabby!


----------



## cutieq

I'm dying for sex and to feel less like a broken object lol. DH wants to wait, so we will. 

Feeling a lot better and way more positive today. I know all pregnancies and symptoms are different but sometimes I let my head get the best of me. Anyone else gave scans or visits this week? Good luck wantabby!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Babyfeva, we haven't Dtd since around 5 weeks. I want to badly but DH is too afraid :(
> 
> Glad you found the heartbeat!
> 
> I'm having a low mental today and wondering if my lack of symptoms is a bad sign. I'm really only having occasional nausea, random pelvic pain (not a lot) and headaches. Boob pain is consistent though.
> 
> Either I'm having an insanely easy 1st trimester or things aren't going well :(

I think you guys should dtd when you feel comfortable. we did last night and of course I was super nervous but definitely enjoyed it. ;) I'm also glad you're feeling positive today. I think we will all have our days of ups and downs but it's nice we're all here to support one another.


----------



## Christi85

Wantabby and karenh- good luck to you both today! Can't wait to hear about your scans! 

Carebear - good luck with getting your results from last week's scan. The important thing is that they already found a baby and a hb :thumbup:

I have to admit, I'm slightly jealous that all of you seem to have constantly sore boobs. Not that I enjoy the feeling :haha: but I'd like to have ONE constant symptom. Like I said before, mine were constantly sore between weeks 5 and 7 (and during that time, they were literally growing bigger every day) and from then on, sometimes they're tender to the touch and sometimes they just feel heavy, but only hurt every now and then, I presume when they grow (which is in little spurts nowadays). But since baby was still doing fine 4 days ago, I'm not going to read anything into it :winkwink: Just patiently waiting for my next appointment in about 10 days time and hoping for the best, as always. That being said, I am having mild nausea as I'm typing this, and I had a weird ligament pain in bed at night - at least that's something :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Babyfeva - that's great news that you found the heartbeat :happydance:
> I don't think I could take the stress of not finding the hb, so I think I'm going to wait until my next scan at around 10 weeks and if all is still good, think about buying a doppler then.
> 
> Dtd - we haven't since I got my BFP. It didn't help that I had spotting on weeks 4&5 and then again this past week. Hubby wants to, but is being patient. I'm too scared due to spotting and my doctor kept telling me 'no intercourse' during the first few weeks. After we found the hb this second time, he's been much more relaxed and laid back, but I'm still scared. We may try if I go another several days without spotting, or we may leave it until the end of the trimester, depending on how I'm feeling :wacko:
> 
> Re fading symptoms - I'm only on week 8 and they've faded the past 2 days. Then again, they were never super strong to begin with. They always seem to come and go for me. My boobs were super sore from the end of week 5 'till beginning of week 7, when they were growing DAILY, but they've only been mildly sore since, mostly when I feel them. I think it's because they're only growing a little bit right now. My nausea comes and goes, but it's always mild. But today I did have a pretty strong bout in the car for about 5 minutes. Then I burped (sorry TMI) and was instantly better :haha: Then, some days I get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, while other days I don't need to. The past two days I've felt mildly faint a couple times for just a few seconds, which I never had before. And so on...I try not to think much of my symptoms and not to take it as a negative if I don't get much for a day or two. I'm trying to think all is good and when I do get scared I try repeating to myself 'this baby is coming home' about 10 times. That seems to do the trick :winkwink:
> 'Course I know I'm not out of the woods yet by any means, but at least I've hit a couple milestones this time that I never hit with my last (blighted ovum) pregnancy when we never even saw a baby, so at least I'm happy about that.

Thank you so much for the reassurance regarding symptoms fading. It's just so hard focusing on how I feel on a daily basis. I know that I can't control what's going to happen but I think it's just comes natural to us as women. Btw, congrats on the milestones!


----------



## babyfeva

karenh said:


> DH and I haven't dtd since pretty much conseption. :( I want to but DH never does.
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. So terrified there won't be anything. There is no reason to feel this way. Hopefully good news tomorrow.
> 
> Thankfully my cold is getting better.

How exciting for your scan today! Can't wait for an update!! Also, glad that you're feeling better.


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> My symptoms come and go as well. The only constant is sore bbs, cm and exhaustion. The nausea isn't constant and even yesterday I felt great after I had a 2 hour nap.
> I got prescribed dicletin (or diclegis... different name here but same thing). I haven't needed it yet but I have a friend who takes it to function and she's on her second. Totally safe. I noticed there's even a pic of a pregnant woman on it lol!!
> Today I get the measurements from my scan and heartbeat. I can't wait!! My appointment isn't until 4 EST

Can't wait to hear about the measurements and updates.


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> Hey ladies! I have an appointment today at 12 for another scan. I am getting nervous! I just hope everything is ok! I am starting to have constipation. . (First time ever) it's so aggravating! Symptoms are mild as usual.. boobs are my only constant symptom.. We dtd last night.. I was nervous but no bleeding or cramps so I guess it was successful. .lol! I was too nervous to enjoy, and I made dh finish outside (tmi sorry) I have heard some will thin your cervix which will be nice at 38 weeks, but not now..lol

Best of luck today!!


----------



## babyfeva

Question, have any of you used essential oils?


----------



## knobby

*babyfeva* yay for finding the heartbeat!!!

*wantabby* good luck today! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you Ladies for the well wishes!! I had a nerve racking time (of course) They wouldn't let my husband in.. :( it was in the radiology department and they are strict with the rules.. so I was asking the lady 100 questions that she can't really answer.. I did get out of her the Heart beat > 178 < and the due date &#12299;09/07/2015&#12298; so that makes me 9 weeks today!! Woop!! So I was bumped up 3 days.. I am happy, and just going to consider myself blessed to not be super sick.. Here is today's pic.. Hubby got to sneak in for about 20 seconds.. My next appointment will be February 17th.


----------



## Christi85

Great news wantabby!! Congrats!! :happydance:
Bummer that they wouldn't let your hubby in, but good that he was able to sneak in!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats wantabby!!! That's great!! 

My doc office was closed due to weather... would have been nice to know before we got there!! No measurements for me. Guess I will call early tomorrow!


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats wantabby!!! That's great!!
> 
> My doc office was closed due to weather... would have been nice to know before we got there!! No measurements for me. Guess I will call early tomorrow!

Ugh - what a bummer! :nope:
Hope you get to find out tomorrow.


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> Thank you Ladies for the well wishes!! I had a nerve racking time (of course) They wouldn't let my husband in.. :( it was in the radiology department and they are strict with the rules.. so I was asking the lady 100 questions that she can't really answer.. I did get out of her the Heart beat > 178 < and the due date &#12299;09/07/2015&#12298; so that makes me 9 weeks today!! Woop!! So I was bumped up 3 days.. I am happy, and just going to consider myself blessed to not be super sick.. Here is today's pic.. Hubby got to sneak in for about 20 seconds.. My next appointment will be February 17th.
> 
> View attachment 841571

Wonderful scan! Sorry DH couldn't be in there the whole time.


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats wantabby!!! That's great!!
> 
> My doc office was closed due to weather... would have been nice to know before we got there!! No measurements for me. Guess I will call early tomorrow!

Oh, how frustrating! I'm sure you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## karenh

Carebear: What a bummer that they were closed. I hope you get the info tomorrow.

Wantababy: how weird that dh couldnt go in with you. So glad everything is looking good!

Babyfeva: I use essential oils. You have to be careful about what you use when pregnant, and how you use it. I use DoTerra. Feel free to ask questions.

AFM: About to head for my ultrasound. Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## Christi85

karenh said:


> AFM: About to head for my ultrasound. Thanks for all your well wishes!

Fingers crossed! :flower: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats wantabby! Lovely scan! 

Good luck karen! Hope all goes well! 

Hoping you get your results soon carebear! Know the waiting is a killer!


----------



## carebear1981

Goodd luck Karen! Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## babyfeva

Karen, I'm wondering which oils to stay away from? I've only tried Breathe, Thieves, and Lavender. Just tried them last night. I hope they are safe.


----------



## cutieq

I also use doterra. Most are safe during pregnancy and I'd think if you were using them sparingly, it'd be ok. Right now I'm only using Deep Blue, but DH diffuses some others in the house for anxiety.


----------



## Bug222

awww cute little one wantabby!!! 

hope everything went well karen!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

How adorable wantabby!!!! I'm so happy for you.

Carebear, sorry about your scan. Hopefully they'll give you top priority. It's pretty rude that they didn't call you first.

Karen, can't wait to hear how your appointment went!

As for essential oils, I was going to ask the same question. I just bought a starter kit and I admit I was too nervous to do anything with them.

AFM, I'm on day 2 of the Diclegis. I can't believe how much better I felt just in one dose. The only problem was it made me SUPER drowsy for most of the next morning and I could feel it wearing off at the end of the day.


----------



## karenh

Measuring exactly 7 weeks 4 days. Heartbeat 152
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1191.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Karen!!! Congratulations! !

Anyone getting a bump?? I am all bloat..lol!


----------



## Christi85

Yay for the great scan Karen! :happydance:

Wantabby - love your little bump! :flower: My lower tummy is swollen and getting rounder, but since my upper tummy is still flat, I can't say I'm exactly showing yet. I mean, I can see the difference, but if someone didn't know I'm pregnant, I doubt they'd notice anything. I'm also quite tiny (5'2" and 107lbs. - well, 109 lbs. according to my latest OB visit :haha:) and they say petite women sometimes take longer to show. We shall see.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!!! I just got caught up on everything going on! First of all I tried my Doppler again this evening (4th try) and in about 5ish minutes I found the heartbeat for the first time!!!!!!!! It was unmistakable and I started crying!!! LOL!!! So amazing!!! So happy I got it!! It was hard to stay on, but it was approx. 170bpm. :happydance: 

babyfeva, so happy you found the hb!!! It's awesome, isn't it!!!

karenh, beautiful scan!!! :happydance:

wantabby, beautiful scan!!! :happydance:

AmbiguousHope, I haven't heard of Diclegis. So I can't give you any info on it. 

My DH and I didn't have sex until I was about 8 weeks and then we did it one more time since then. I was terrified both times, but no spotting, thank God!!

As far as symptoms go, mine vary too. My bbs have been sore the whole time, not quite as bad the past week or so though, but still tender. I have nausea pretty much every other day it seems like and I'm always tired. So my symptoms come and go as well with the constant ones being sore bbs, tired and increased cm.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats, Karen! What a beautiful scan!!!

Wantabby,
Lovely bump!!! Mine isn't as cute as yours but here it is. I took this 4 days ago.:blush: Pardon my attire, I didn't leave the house that day. I'm all bloat too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150127_125810280.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Christi85

MrsR - great news about finding the hb with the doppler :happydance:

Those of you who have dopplers, which one do you have? I think I'll still wait until my next scan on week 10, but if all is good then, I'm thinking I'll order one at that point.

Increased cm - that's a symptom I have :winkwink: Oddly enough, it felt like it increased after my spotting stopped last week. Boobs are feeling more sore tonight, and slightly itchy - probably growing again :shrug:


----------



## Bug222

Ambiguous - the drowsiness wears off as your body gets used to them :)

Great news Karen! Awesome scan pic!

Super cute bumps ladies!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats karen! Lovely scan picture :) 

Loving the little bumps! I was worried I was showing a little quickly but least I know it's not just me with a little pot belly. I love my mini bump.


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> I also use doterra. Most are safe during pregnancy and I'd think if you were using them sparingly, it'd be ok. Right now I'm only using Deep Blue, but DH diffuses some others in the house for anxiety.

Yah, I'm new to essential oils. Hopefully I'll learn more about them. My DH doesn't like the smell. Lol


----------



## babyfeva

karenh said:


> Measuring exactly 7 weeks 4 days. Heartbeat 152

Yay, beautiful scan!!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies!!! I just got caught up on everything going on! First of all I tried my Doppler again this evening (4th try) and in about 5ish minutes I found the heartbeat for the first time!!!!!!!! It was unmistakable and I started crying!!! LOL!!! So amazing!!! So happy I got it!! It was hard to stay on, but it was approx. 170bpm. :happydance:
> 
> babyfeva, so happy you found the hb!!! It's awesome, isn't it!!!
> 
> karenh, beautiful scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> wantabby, beautiful scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> AmbiguousHope, I haven't heard of Diclegis. So I can't give you any info on it.
> 
> My DH and I didn't have sex until I was about 8 weeks and then we did it one more time since then. I was terrified both times, but no spotting, thank God!!
> 
> As far as symptoms go, mine vary too. My bbs have been sore the whole time, not quite as bad the past week or so though, but still tender. I have nausea pretty much every other day it seems like and I'm always tired. So my symptoms come and go as well with the constant ones being sore bbs, tired and increased cm.

Yay, for finding the heartbeat. It's such a beautiful sound. I found it again yesterday. I wonder if it's bad to do it often...


----------



## babyfeva

Cute little bumps ladies. I have some thickening around my waist. Honestly this time around I don't feel as bloated and have only gained 2 pounds so far. With my son, by 12 weeks I had gained 8 pounds, felt super bloated, broke out in pimples, and was starving. By week 9 this time I feel ok. I guess it's true that every pregnancy is different.


----------



## cutieq

I have a very small bump that I'm starting to notice is visible in tight shirts. I tried one on this morning and DH commented that my coworker might notice. It's not visible at all in larger shirts.

I've had a headache for 3 weeks. I'm definitely going to inquire about that tomorrow. Tomorrow's appointment should just be meeting the midwife, learning more about the practice, etc but I don't think I will get a scan. 

Babyfeva, I know very little about dopplers but I do remember in researching that there were lots of mixed discussions on any dangers. Seemed to be pretty safe overall. The one thing I do remember them warning about is women feeling weird or like something is off and not going to the doctor because they relied on the Doppler to tell them everything was ok. no expert or real opinion here, just sharing what little I do remember reading about them. I had a bnb friend that used one and had no problems with her now 1.5 month old.


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> I have a very small bump that I'm starting to notice is visible in tight shirts. I tried one on this morning and DH commented that my coworker might notice. It's not visible at all in larger shirts.
> 
> I've had a headache for 3 weeks. I'm definitely going to inquire about that tomorrow. Tomorrow's appointment should just be meeting the midwife, learning more about the practice, etc but I don't think I will get a scan.
> 
> Babyfeva, I know very little about dopplers but I do remember in researching that there were lots of mixed discussions on any dangers. Seemed to be pretty safe overall. The one thing I do remember them warning about is women feeling weird or like something is off and not going to the doctor because they relied on the Doppler to tell them everything was ok. no expert or real opinion here, just sharing what little I do remember reading about them. I had a bnb friend that used one and had no problems with her now 1.5 month old.

Thanks Cutie. Good luck for tomorrow. Hopefully they can sneak in a scan. :)


----------



## cutieq

I'm going into it with the expectation of not getting one that way my hopes aren't up. In their online portal, they detail the appointment and there's not one listed. I am excited to find out when the next one is. Hopefully @ 12 weeks which is just 3 weeks away!


----------



## lol2811

Hello ladies

Can I cautiously join please?

I am due 26th September, based on LMP, although my cycle ranges from 28/30 days so may be slightly out.

I had a MC back in September, and also before my little boy who is now 2.

I am extremely anxious about losing this one also and I have had HCG levels checked:

4w6d = 1046
5w4d = 8445

I think those are ok?

I also have a private early scan booked in for friday to try and relax me a little.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! My "bump" has been there for a while (Like 5 weeks) I think it is bloat from Progesterone. .lol! I am feeling awful with my sinuses today!! I don't want to take any meds though.. ughhhh

Welcome Lol!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Welcome lol2811!!! So glad you joined us!! There are wonderful ladies here to support you and help you in any way we can. :hugs: Your HCG levels look wonderful!!! Mine did not double and I'm 9 weeks 1 day and all is well so far. So don't worry about your numbers at all, they're going up really good and that's what matters!! I'm so sorry for your losses. I've had 2 as well. 

babyfeva, I have heard that a doppler is fine to use...I just wouldn't use it for long periods of time. The pregnancy association says it's safe, but there's still some question of long periods of exposure.

Christi, I got the Sonoline C1 doppler with the 3 Mhz probe. It's $65.00 and FDA approved.

Cutie, I'm so excited for your appointment tomorrow. I think it will be a fun one learning about the process you'll go through. Definently ask them about your headaches though.

wantabby, I'm sorry you're not feeling great. Drink lots of water and try to take it easy.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome lol2811!

So sorry for your losses. Your hcg increased so I wouldn't worry about those at all.


----------



## carebear1981

Great scan pic karen!!

And congrats on finding the hb MrsR :)

Hope you feel better wantabby

My appointment from yesterday has been rescheduled for friday. I'm so annoyed!!! 
I broke down and took my diclectin last night. I felt sooo nauseous and couldn't sleep. Today I'm feeling better. I'm pretty sure my 'bump' is bloating combined with the little beer belly I already had :s I've been off work with a broken foot so all that Christmas weight is just staying with me. Urgh... I feel gignormous!


----------



## Christi85

Welcome lol! :flower: Your numbers sound fine. Good luck on your scan next week :flower:
Sorry for your losses. We all had anything from one to multiple losses in this group, so we're all together hoping for our September rainbows :flower:

Thanks MrsR :flower: I will look into that doppler.

Cutie - good luck with your midwife appointment tomorrow. Hope they give you an ultrasound.

As for me, I think I spoke too soon. Had my first severe morning sickness episode this morning and actually threw up half way through my breakfast (sorry for TMI). Felt horrible for about 5 minutes and then it was all good again. Funny thing is, I then went back to finishing my breakfast without a problem and now I'm feeling fine. As crazy as it sounds, I'm kinda happy it happened, as it reassures me baby is doing fine. I wouldn't want it to happen all the time of course, but 2-3 times a week until I'm safely past the first trimester, I wouldn't mind :winkwink: I know, I'm crazy, huh? :wacko:


----------



## mummy2_1

congrats lol2811, im very anxious too about this one, although both my losses were before my lb. It still makes it hard to relax and enjoy


----------



## Chrissi1981

Christi85 said:


> Karen - good luck for tomorrow! I think we all think the same things. First scan - will there be anything? Subsequent scans - has baby grown and will there still be a heart beat? It's a tough waiting game. Hopefully all will be ok and you can breathe a sigh of relief tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Re nausea medication - sorry, not familiar with any prescription drugs :blush: My nausea has been pretty mild anyway for me to need to take anything, but I'm also on 'pregnancy' herbs ever since my BFP, and some of those are supposed to help with nausea. Maybe this explains why I haven't felt worse this whole time.

Ohhh what herbs are you taking ??


----------



## Christi85

Chrissi1981 said:


> Christi85 said:
> 
> 
> Karen - good luck for tomorrow! I think we all think the same things. First scan - will there be anything? Subsequent scans - has baby grown and will there still be a heart beat? It's a tough waiting game. Hopefully all will be ok and you can breathe a sigh of relief tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Re nausea medication - sorry, not familiar with any prescription drugs :blush: My nausea has been pretty mild anyway for me to need to take anything, but I'm also on 'pregnancy' herbs ever since my BFP, and some of those are supposed to help with nausea. Maybe this explains why I haven't felt worse this whole time.
> 
> Ohhh what herbs are you taking ??Click to expand...

I've been seeing an acupuncturist/traditional Chinese medicine practitioner weekly and he's giving me a custom mix of Chinese herbs, all with weird names. Some of them are general tonics, others are for 'the blood chi' or the kidney chi' (very important in Chinese medicine and the sources of all bads, according to it), some are for nausea, others are to calm the uterus, others to prevent spotting (which I've had some of) etc. I must have about 15 plants in my mix and I take 5 level spoonfuls twice a day. He's going to give me less of it once I'm safely past the first trimester. That being said, I had my first throw up this morning, which wasn't fun, but for me it's very reassuring, so oddly, I'm happy :haha: But other than the normal pregnancy discomforts that come and go, I've been feeling ok in general so far.


----------



## Christi85

Carebear - how annoying that your appointment was rescheduled for Friday! :wacko: 
Are you based in the UK or Canada by any chance? Wonder why the technician wouldn't tell you anything right there and then and you would have to see your doctor to find out the results. 
When I lived in the UK (I was in London for 4 years) I recall a similar system, but still, every time I'd be referred to a hospital for ultrasounds and such (for a gynecological problem I had), the tech would always give me some clue of what was going on/what they were seeing.

Edit: Oops, sorry, I didn't notice, looks like you are based in Canada. My bad :blush: I hope Friday goes great for you!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, I'm so sorry your appointment was rescheduled to Friday. That's so frustrating!!

Christi, I'm sorry you threw up, but yes...a great sign!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Yep... in Canada. We have ultrasound/xray places that a doc refers us to and then all their results go to the doctor. The technicians aren't allowed to say anything.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Anyone wanna hear something crazy?? 

Yesterday I went to my OB for a follow up ultrasound to check the size of my SCH. 
First of all- baby looks great! I was 9+3 yesterday, and baby is much bigger. Distinguishable head and little fat body, what appeared to be stumpy little arm and leg buds. Measuring right on target, wonderful strong heartbeat with a rate of 174. Even got to hear it! 

BUT imagine my confusion when the sonographer said she couldn't find what she was supposed to be following up on. I mean, it was described as a "huge" bleed, 6x3. 
Turns out what the hospital thought was a SCH, was the gestational sac of a twin. So when I thought for SURE that I was miscarrying, I did- just happens that I still have a perfectly healthy baby swimming around in there, too! My OB showed me some cool sonographic findings that led her to this conclusion- the biggest of which being that the supposed "bleed" has a decidual reaction around it, exactly like the baby-containing gestational sac next to it. I showed her pictures, because I am gross like that, of the largest clot I passed- and she said there is without a doubt tissue in there. She believes it was the placenta. 

Because she couldn't rule out a bleed of some kind with 100% certainty, I'm STILLLLLL on bedrest for two more weeks until we have another follow-up ultrasound. Most likely, there will just be a larger, more well-developed baby whose sac has begun to push the other sac to the side. If this was truly a SCH, there will be a clot that is hopefully smaller as it's begun to reabsorb. However, my doctor said she really truly believes that it was a twin that we lost. It explains the gushes of watery earthy-smelling stuff, and the tissuey clot, etc.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry carbear, that really does sound incredibly frustrating!

Yay for all the recent good scans and hb on Doppler. Hopefully the time for bad news in this group is over!

MrsGH - that is crazy! It would also explain those rapidly doubling hcg numbers you had. I'm sorry for the loss of your twin mama :hugs:.


----------



## karenh

Mrsr: Congratulations on finding the heartbeat! How exciting!

Lol: welcome! Good luck with your upcoming scan.

Carebear: so sorry your appointment was rescheduled!

Mrsgoodheart: what a crazy appointment. Sorry for the loss of the twin.

AFM: no bump or really bloating any more. I have actually lost 8 lbs. Crazy.

I will try and take a picture of the chart my mom has for DoTerra oils. You will be amazed at what you actually shouldnt use, and that is varies from oil to oil on how to use them is safe. Like breathing wintergreen is not ok.


----------



## Bug222

oh wow MrsGH- thats crazy! Glad the remaining little one is snuggled in tight! 

Lol2811- welcome and congrats!! 

Scan day for me tomorrow- im so scared!

Carebear- grrr so frustrating!!!


----------



## cutieq

You've got this bug!! 

MrsG - definitely crazy and sorry for that loss but glad things are ok and progressing well with your little one

Excited about my midwife appointment tomorrow. I can't believe we're at this step of talking about the future!


----------



## Christi85

MrsG - wow, that IS crazy!! :wacko:
Sorry for your loss of the twin - I guess it happens more than we realize.
But great news that your baby is growing and doing just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Cutie, hopefully you'll get your scan tomorrow! That's insane that your head has been hurting for that long! I hope you find relief soon!!! Best of luck with your appointment, I'll be stalking!!! :dance:

As for the Doppler, I'm worried that because I work at home, I will obsess over it and end up doing it all day long. Sooooo I won't be getting one. :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

lol2811 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I cautiously join please?
> 
> I am due 26th September, based on LMP, although my cycle ranges from 28/30 days so may be slightly out.
> 
> I had a MC back in September, and also before my little boy who is now 2.
> 
> I am extremely anxious about losing this one also and I have had HCG levels checked:
> 
> 4w6d = 1046
> 5w4d = 8445
> 
> I think those are ok?
> 
> I also have a private early scan booked in for friday to try and relax me a little.

Welcome Hun! Your levels sound fab, much higher than mine were at that stage. Good luck for your scan Friday!

I'm sorry to hear your need mrs GH. I lost a twin in my sons pregnancy. I passed a sac at almost 9 weeks, assumed i had miscarried and so did the doctors but two weeks later I had the shock of a lifetime when they did a repeat ultrasound as my levels weren't dropping and we saw an 11 week little baby still there. It was heartbreaking but I focused on the little baby that was still there and now he's a happy healthy 9 year old. Try to rest up and make sure you look after yourself. Bed rest is a killer but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## carebear1981

Wow. That is crazy MrsGH. So sorry you lost the twin! Take care of yourself!

Good luck today Bug! And for your appointment cuite!!


----------



## lol2811

Thank you everyone for all your kind words, it's nice to know i'm not alone.

Not sure if it is morning sickness or not, but so far this morning I have been feeling a little queasy, not full on sickness, just a little odd. I didn't have anything like it with my son so it's difficult to know if things are due to pregnancy, or just one of those things. Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## babyfeva

lol2811 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I cautiously join please?
> 
> I am due 26th September, based on LMP, although my cycle ranges from 28/30 days so may be slightly out.
> 
> I had a MC back in September, and also before my little boy who is now 2.
> 
> I am extremely anxious about losing this one also and I have had HCG levels checked:
> 
> 4w6d = 1046
> 5w4d = 8445
> 
> I think those are ok?
> 
> I also have a private early scan booked in for friday to try and relax me a little.

Welcome! So sorry for your losses. Wishing you a great appointment on Friday.


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Great scan pic karen!!
> 
> And congrats on finding the hb MrsR :)
> 
> Hope you feel better wantabby
> 
> My appointment from yesterday has been rescheduled for friday. I'm so annoyed!!!
> I broke down and took my diclectin last night. I felt sooo nauseous and couldn't sleep. Today I'm feeling better. I'm pretty sure my 'bump' is bloating combined with the little beer belly I already had :s I've been off work with a broken foot so all that Christmas weight is just staying with me. Urgh... I feel gignormous!

Oh man, I'm sorry you have to wait until Friday. 2 more days!!


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Welcome lol! :flower: Your numbers sound fine. Good luck on your scan next week :flower:
> Sorry for your losses. We all had anything from one to multiple losses in this group, so we're all together hoping for our September rainbows :flower:
> 
> Thanks MrsR :flower: I will look into that doppler.
> 
> Cutie - good luck with your midwife appointment tomorrow. Hope they give you an ultrasound.
> 
> As for me, I think I spoke too soon. Had my first severe morning sickness episode this morning and actually threw up half way through my breakfast (sorry for TMI). Felt horrible for about 5 minutes and then it was all good again. Funny thing is, I then went back to finishing my breakfast without a problem and now I'm feeling fine. As crazy as it sounds, I'm kinda happy it happened, as it reassures me baby is doing fine. I wouldn't want it to happen all the time of course, but 2-3 times a week until I'm safely past the first trimester, I wouldn't mind :winkwink: I know, I'm crazy, huh? :wacko:

Sorry you got sick but a positive symptom :)


----------



## babyfeva

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Anyone wanna hear something crazy??
> 
> Yesterday I went to my OB for a follow up ultrasound to check the size of my SCH.
> First of all- baby looks great! I was 9+3 yesterday, and baby is much bigger. Distinguishable head and little fat body, what appeared to be stumpy little arm and leg buds. Measuring right on target, wonderful strong heartbeat with a rate of 174. Even got to hear it!
> 
> BUT imagine my confusion when the sonographer said she couldn't find what she was supposed to be following up on. I mean, it was described as a "huge" bleed, 6x3.
> Turns out what the hospital thought was a SCH, was the gestational sac of a twin. So when I thought for SURE that I was miscarrying, I did- just happens that I still have a perfectly healthy baby swimming around in there, too! My OB showed me some cool sonographic findings that led her to this conclusion- the biggest of which being that the supposed "bleed" has a decidual reaction around it, exactly like the baby-containing gestational sac next to it. I showed her pictures, because I am gross like that, of the largest clot I passed- and she said there is without a doubt tissue in there. She believes it was the placenta.
> 
> Because she couldn't rule out a bleed of some kind with 100% certainty, I'm STILLLLLL on bedrest for two more weeks until we have another follow-up ultrasound. Most likely, there will just be a larger, more well-developed baby whose sac has begun to push the other sac to the side. If this was truly a SCH, there will be a clot that is hopefully smaller as it's begun to reabsorb. However, my doctor said she really truly believes that it was a twin that we lost. It explains the gushes of watery earthy-smelling stuff, and the tissuey clot, etc.

Oh my, that explains the bleed. I'm so sorry that you lost the twin baby but am happy to hear all is well with your other baby. You must be in shock.


----------



## babyfeva

karenh said:


> Mrsr: Congratulations on finding the heartbeat! How exciting!
> 
> Lol: welcome! Good luck with your upcoming scan.
> 
> Carebear: so sorry your appointment was rescheduled!
> 
> Mrsgoodheart: what a crazy appointment. Sorry for the loss of the twin.
> 
> AFM: no bump or really bloating any more. I have actually lost 8 lbs. Crazy.
> 
> I will try and take a picture of the chart my mom has for DoTerra oils. You will be amazed at what you actually shouldnt use, and that is varies from oil to oil on how to use them is safe. Like breathing wintergreen is not ok.

Wow, can't believe you lost 8 pounds! I've gained 2 lol.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> oh wow MrsGH- thats crazy! Glad the remaining little one is snuggled in tight!
> 
> Lol2811- welcome and congrats!!
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow- im so scared!
> 
> Carebear- grrr so frustrating!!!

Best of luck today Bug!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> You've got this bug!!
> 
> MrsG - definitely crazy and sorry for that loss but glad things are ok and progressing well with your little one
> 
> Excited about my midwife appointment tomorrow. I can't believe we're at this step of talking about the future!

How exciting for your midwife appointment!


----------



## babyfeva

I can't believe that I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. Feels so surreal.


----------



## wantabby

Keep us posted Bug! Good luck today!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies! Just got home from night shift.. Headed to bed, then scan is at 3:30.


----------



## carebear1981

babyfeva said:


> I can't believe that I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. Feels so surreal.

Yay!! That's great!! I can't wait to be 10 weeks!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bug222 said:


> Thanks ladies! Just got home from night shift.. Headed to bed, then scan is at 3:30.

Good luck honey today xxx


----------



## cutieq

Quick update. We loved the midwife and practice so things went well on that end.

I did get a scan surprisingly. Baby and flickering heartbeat were bouncing around. Baby is measuring 8w4d but the nurse told us not to worry about that, it can vary by a week. So glad everything is progressing beautifully!


----------



## Christi85

cutieq said:


> Quick update. We loved the midwife and practice so things went well on that end.
> 
> I did get a scan surprisingly. Baby and flickering heartbeat were bouncing around. Baby is measuring 8w4d but the nurse told us not to worry about that, it can vary by a week. So glad everything is progressing beautifully!

Great news!! :happydance:
My baby measured 7w5d by my doctor's dating system (7w6d by some other dating systems) last week when I was supposed to be 8w2d. But my OB wasn't concerned AT ALL. He specifically told me measuring isn't THAT precise when you are dealing with mm, and that, if he had positioned the probe a little to the left or a little to the right, it could have given us an extra mm or two. And at this stage, 1mm equals 1 day, so, unless the discrepancy is really big, they aren't concerned. Great news that you got to see the heartbeat and that you saw movement :happydance: My baby must have been sleeping last week, but maybe we'll be luckier at next week's scan and will get to see him/her wiggle :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Carebare, that has got to be so annoying not knowing what they're seeing on the ultrasound and if everything is ok until you talk to you doctor. :growlmad:

Mrsgoodhart, wow!! I can't believe that you lost a twin!! I'm so sorry to hear that, but thank goodness your other baby is doing great!! :hugs:

Karenh, I lost about 5lbs in the first couple weeks, now I'm down 2lbs. No weight gain yet here either.

Cutie, I'm so glad your appointment went well!!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Happy for you cutie!! That's great you like your midwife and got to see your LO!!


----------



## carebear1981

Mrs Reineke said:


> Carebare, that has got to be so annoying not knowing what they're seeing on the ultrasound and if everything is ok until you talk to you doctor. :growlmad:
> 
> Mrsgoodhart, wow!! I can't believe that you lost a twin!! I'm so sorry to hear that, but thank goodness your other baby is doing great!! :hugs:
> 
> Karenh, I lost about 5lbs in the first couple weeks, now I'm down 2lbs. No weight gain yet here either.
> 
> Cutie, I'm so glad your appointment went well!!! :happydance:

Super annoying but its a liability thing I guess. The technicians aren't doctors. She did tell me that if it was an emergency that she would have suggested I see my doctor right away... so at least that's a bit of comfort knowing something wasn't wrong I guess


----------



## maryanne1987

babyfeva said:


> I can't believe that I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. Feels so surreal.

I was just thinking the same that I will be 10 weeks next week. It's madness. Still doesn't feel real. My midwife dropped over some books about home birthing and it suddenly just all hit me and had to stop for a little cry lol. Good luck with your appointment!

Good luck bug! 

And congrats cutieq and Christi!


----------



## 28329

Hi.ladies, may I join you please? Right now I'm due September 1st but I could be due end of September. I'm not 100% sure on how far I am because my body had yet to be back to normal after having my stillborn daughter 5 months ago. 

Congratulations to everyone on their bfp.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome and congrats. So very sorry to hear about your daughter :( Have you seen a doctor yet? They should be able to help you with your dating and due date I would think.

I hope that wasn't a dumb question.


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I see my doctor yesterday and she said I need a dating scan in the next couple of weeks. I think she was equally as confused as I am


----------



## cutieq

Gotcha. Well you've got a little one in there either way :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome 28329!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. :hugs: Congrats on being pregnant again!!! :happydance:

carebear, at least you know if they want you to see the doctor it's a bad sign. So that's comforting.

maryanne, I'll be 10 weeks on Monday, so crazy huh??!!


----------



## Christi85

Welcome 28329! :flower:
Very sorry to hear about your loss - can't imagine how hard it is to have a stillborn...
Let us know how your dating scan goes! All the best for this pregnancy!


----------



## wantabby

28329~~ Hey girl!! I can't believe we have finally made it into a pregnancy group together! Lol!! So sorry about your daughter.. Praying this will be a happy and healthy 9 months for you, with a lo in your arms at the end!! 

Bug...everything go well??


----------



## karenh

Bug: How did your scan go?

Cutieq: Glad your appointment went well.

Maryanne: Sounds like a great midwife. How crazy to have to start planning for the birth.

28329: So sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group and i hope you get to raise this little one.

Afm: Down another 5 pounds. So crazy. For now i am going to enjoy loosing weight, i can really use it. I am not skimping on eating so baby should be ok. I am starting to get nausea though. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Bug222

welcome 28329!!! so sorry for the loss of your daughter xxx

scan went great!!! little one has a strong heartbeat and was wiggling away! The tech isn't allowed to give me any info though so not sure what he/she is measuring or the heartbeat. Such a relief! Im 10 weeks today- milestones are officially passed!


----------



## babyfeva

28329 said:


> Hi.ladies, may I join you please? Right now I'm due September 1st but I could be due end of September. I'm not 100% sure on how far I am because my body had yet to be back to normal after having my stillborn daughter 5 months ago.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on their bfp.

Congrats and so very sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can figure out how far along you are soon.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> welcome 28329!!! so sorry for the loss of your daughter xxx
> 
> scan went great!!! little one has a strong heartbeat and was wiggling away! The tech isn't allowed to give me any info though so not sure what he/she is measuring or the heartbeat. Such a relief! Im 10 weeks today- milestones are officially passed!

So happy your scan went well!! So happy that you've passed your milestones.


----------



## maryanne1987

28329 said:


> Hi.ladies, may I join you please? Right now I'm due September 1st but I could be due end of September. I'm not 100% sure on how far I am because my body had yet to be back to normal after having my stillborn daughter 5 months ago.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on their bfp.

Welcome Hun! So sorry for the loss of your daughter, but huge congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. 

His want, so happy to see you here. You deserve this lo.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm so sorry ladies, I just realized I somehow missed some of your posts in my drug induced daze. 

Mrs G,
That's crazy! I'm sorry to hear about the twin. I'm glad your LO is doing well.

Lol and 28329,
Welcome! Congratulations and so sorry for your losses.

Cutie,
That's great news! What a relief! I'm glad you had a good scan.

Bug,
That's great news! Congratulations on your milestone!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Got my anti-nausea wristbands today :happydance: Hope they work!!!

Congrats on the scan Bug!!


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you bug and congrats on a great scan and passing 10 weeks. Bet your so pleased!


----------



## wantabby

I am feeling better..(nausea tiredness) it is worrying me! I know I saw bean Monday so I try to stay calm.. maybe it is the placenta starting to do the work for me.. I don't know.. The only constant for me is tender boobs. . How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Karenh, my friend lost 10lbs in her first trimester and she's now almost 32 weeks and still down 6lbs!! Her baby is doing wonderful though!!

Bug, so happy you had a wonderful scan!! Yay for being 10 weeks!! I hit that mark this next Monday!!

Carebear, let me know how the Sea Bands work for you. Make sure you have them on the right spot, that matters.

Wantabby, I think the placenta takes over right around 10 weeks and you're almost to that point, so that will help with how you're feeling for sure. I'm at 9 weeks 3 days and I have noticed I'm feeling a bit better too. Still have my moments, but not too bad and my constant symptom is sore boobs too. They even aren't quite as sore anymore.


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on the great scan bug!! :happydance:

Wantabby - funny you should mention that. After going through the most intense nausea so far in this pregnancy on Tuesday, which resulted in me getting sick as well, and a day full of hunger/nausea/exhaustion/leg cramps yesterday, last night I had a great night's sleep and this morning I woke up feeling great and haven't had one moment of nausea so far :wacko: Or any other symptoms for that matter, except mildly sore boobs. 
Of course I'm worried as well, as I haven't seen the bean in a week and I'm not seeing it again for another week, but I try to tell myself to relax and that all is normal. I know a few women who had absolutely no symptoms in their first trimester and had perfectly healthy, full term pregnancies, and that's what I keep reminding myself when I start freaking out too much.


----------



## babyfeva

My symptoms also kind of went away around 9 weeks. I still feel tired but not exhausted. I do have insomnia. Once I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, I can't go back to sleep! Last night. I had a very weird shooting pain in my left groin. Totally gone today. Nor sure what it was. I'm too nervous to use my doppler too much so maybe I'll check on Saturday.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Is anyone else having that "tight" feeling in their uterus? When I stretch or twist I feel a sharp pulling sensation. I remember having it with my son but I didn't think it started this early. Plus, I figured I'd feel it later because I'm already stretched out.


----------



## yazzy

Bug congrats on a great scan!

28329 so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, I have no words. I do however wish that this is your take home rainbow baby :)

Wantabby I think around 10 weeks with my daughter I felt a bit better.

I've noticed the last couple days I feel ok now when I get up and nausea creeps in as the day goes on. I've had a wobble as the sickness is more bearable now. However I am hoping for the best! 

MrsG sorry to hear about your loss but so pleased to hear you have another tough little one.

I'm sorry I can't mention everyone...I'm struggling to remember what I've read now lol!


----------



## cutieq

AB, I've gotten this randomly. I honestly don't know to say it's my uterus but I've gotten some sharp pains in the pelvic area definitely. Mine is actually pretty sore today after a hard sneeze lol.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

AmbiguousHope, my uterus really felt this way yesterday. Some days more so than others and I've rolled over in bed and gotten a quick sharp pulling pain. I think it's just our uterus and round ligaments stretching out and it's sore. 

As far as my other symptoms, I've seriously had nausea every other day. It's weird? Like yesterday I felt decent, today, not so much. The day before yesterday I felt horrible. It's weird. I'm more exhausted on the days I'm not feeling great. It takes a lot out of you to feel crappy. Mine always kicks in around noon and then sometimes feels worse in the evenings after I get home from work. I'm hoping I'm one of those lucky ladies that it all goes away after the 1st trimester. It's really hard to complain because I actually haven't thrown up, and I know it could be so much worse...it's just not fun feeling like you're going to throw up. :nope:


----------



## confuzion

ambiguous - yes I get those pains too. Really bad sometimes especially with a 'hard sneeze' as you say cutie lol. I actually scream out from the pain! I've had it in some of my previous pregnancies too. I know they say it's supposed to show up later but seems to show up rather early for me.

MrsR - ditto on the hoping the nausea ends with first tri! Mine comes and goes too (but comes more often than it goes :wacko:) and it definitely doesn't feel nice and I'm looking forward to some relief--though for now it is providing some reassurance so I can't complain.

My next scan is Thursday next week, will be 10+2 by LMP. Let's see if baby is still ahead of schedule. I doubt he/she still 4 days ahead that seemed like a lot! Also doing the panorama blood test the same day if all goes well at the ultrasound. Which means we'll likely know the sex before 12 weeks! Crazy! Just hoping for a healthy bean though since we've had chromosomal issues before :sad2:.


----------



## Bug222

The sharp pains are likely round ligament pains- all the textbooks say they show up in second tri. It with my first I got them around now and this time I have had them for a couple weeks now


----------



## cutieq

C- I'm calling my insurance tomorrow about a test too. Informaseq? It's genetic testing but she said it could tell us the gender early as well.


----------



## Christi85

I've had the stretching in my uterus a few times. As well as other random aches around the groin/pelvic area. I feel like I had them more with my first pregnancy though (my sac was growing normally despite the absence of a baby), so I wonder if I am indeed more 'stretched out' this time.

My next scan is next Thursday too :flower: Praying all will be well!! 

Re genetic testing - we're probably skipping those, and I don't think they're covered for us anyway. If a problem was found on the NT scan (touch wood) I still doubt the private company tests would be covered - at least not as a first alternative. They'd probably just want me to have an amniocentesis, which I'm skeptical about, having heard horror stories of women losing babies due to it :cry:
So I really hope I won't have to worry about making that decision.


----------



## karenh

Hope everyone is doing well. Made it to 8 weeks today. We lost our first at 8 weeks, well really 5, but had to have methotrexate at 8. Feeling so much more optimistic this time.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

happy 8 week milestone karenh :)


----------



## Bug222

Yay congrats on the milestone Karen!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on passing your milestone karen! 

Wish my symptoms would subside a little. This hypermesis is the most horrible thing I've ever had. Really hoping it buggers off soon. But too be honest if it means a healthy baby I'd put up with it the whole 9 months.

I won't be having the genetic tests either. In the UK you only get them if there's a problem on the scan. Although being able to find out the gender early would be amazing. Determined to stay team yellow though!


----------



## wantabby

AH~ I have been noticing some tightness/pulling when I stretch or turn a certain way. I am also noticing it is slightly harder/uncomfortable to bend up from flat of my back.

I gave in and bought a doppler. .lol! Waiting on it to come in..


----------



## Christi85

Yay for your milestone Karen! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your hyperemesis Maryanne! It must be horrible! Hope your symptoms ease a little bit. On the bright side, it's probably a great sign about your pregnancy, though I know this is little comfort when you are constantly sick. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## babydust818

I just wanted to say Congrats girls! I was in your shoes a year ago. I had my son this past September. He is my rainbow. I had 2 losses before him and tried for 3 years until he came into this world! Take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy!

PS. Doppler is the best invention ever! I purchased one and used it almost daily to reassure myself that my little peanut was doing good. Idk what I would've done without it.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks babydust!!

So I just got back from my appointment and it wasn't good news... or it might not be... I don't know... just so sad but trying to be hopeful :cry: The doctor said the heartbeat was low so of course I started crying right there. I asked her what the baby was measuring and she said 5w5d. (I should have been 6w6d). So I said, well is the heartbeat fine for a baby that size and she said yes. Instantly, I figured I ovulated late and finally after asking me how my cycles were, she said, ok maybe I ovulated late or the baby isn't developing like it should. So because its Friday and nothing is open on the weekend!! I have to wait till Monday. She is sending me for more bloodwork (2 days of HCG) and another ultrasound to see if baby is progressing. 
I'm trying to stay positive... I knew it was possible I ovulated late because of when me and DH BD'd over the holidays. I changed my ticker to help me stay positive...
Just sooo mad too.... if the doc office hadn't closed monday because of the snow, I would have had this whole week to figure things out... and now I have to wait the whole weekend :growlmad:


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there carebear. My doc said the dating could be off a week and that's ok. How were you tracking your ovulation? I'd hate for her to unnecessarily scare you, but it doesn't sound like it's pointing at bad news.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

confuzion, sending you luck for your scan next Thursday!! That's so exciting you're going to be able to find out the sex so early!!! Jealous!!!

Christi, sending you luck for your scan next Thursday as well!!!

karenh, congrats on making it to your 8 week milestone!! 

maryanne, I hope your hypermesis chills out soon for you as well.

wantabby, how exciting you decided to get a doppler!!! I tried mine again a couple days after finding the hb and couldn't find it again but for like one sec and then lost it. But I'm still early on and that's super common to not find it every time. I'm just going to try it once a week until I'm futher along and can find it a lot easier.

babydust, thank you so much for stopping in and sharing your story!! Your son is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## carebear1981

I just have an app on my phone that tracks my cycles. Plus I can tell by cm when it's happening. My cycles are pretty regular 27-28 days but once in awhile I have a longer cycle (like once every six months) I thought it seemed late this time around which is why I'm not having a total breakdown... we shall see next week


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks babydust!!
> 
> So I just got back from my appointment and it wasn't good news... or it might not be... I don't know... just so sad but trying to be hopeful :cry: The doctor said the heartbeat was low so of course I started crying right there. I asked her what the baby was measuring and she said 5w5d. (I should have been 6w6d). So I said, well is the heartbeat fine for a baby that size and she said yes. Instantly, I figured I ovulated late and finally after asking me how my cycles were, she said, ok maybe I ovulated late or the baby isn't developing like it should. So because its Friday and nothing is open on the weekend!! I have to wait till Monday. She is sending me for more bloodwork (2 days of HCG) and another ultrasound to see if baby is progressing.
> I'm trying to stay positive... I knew it was possible I ovulated late because of when me and DH BD'd over the holidays. I changed my ticker to help me stay positive...
> Just sooo mad too.... if the doc office hadn't closed monday because of the snow, I would have had this whole week to figure things out... and now I have to wait the whole weekend :growlmad:

Carebear, I'm very sorry you are feeling so upset, but yes, don't write it off yet. If you know you ovulated late, this is very likely the explanation. Remember that many babies measure a few days behind on ultrasound anyway and they are perfectly healthy and go to term, so if you ovulated late on top of that, the discrepancy in dates is probably smaller than you think. If your baby was 5w5d last week, this also explains the low heartbeat, as this is around the time when the heart starts to beat and yes, it does start slow at the beginning and gets quicker as the pregnancy moves along. Sucks that you have to wait over the weekend, but see what your next ultrasound shows and also what your blood tests show and don't lose hope. I have a good feeling for you :flower: Keep us posted!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks Christi... the doc just didn't seem too positive.... talking about how common miscarriages are :cry: She knew I had a loss before, I don't know how she could just sit there so calmly and say it happens...


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks Christi... the doc just didn't seem too positive.... talking about how common miscarriages are :cry: She knew I had a loss before, I don't know how she could just sit there so calmly and say it happens...

Well, that's because she sees it a lot in her job, plus it's not HER baby, you know? :growlmad:
It makes me sad (and mad) when doctors show little compassion. :nope:
If that makes you feel any better, my doctor (who was also my OB in my blighted ovum pregnancy) was very cautious with me in the beginning. He treated me as high risk from the get-go, even though my numbers were good. But because I was spotting early on and because of my previous history, I think he might have thought I was about to miscarry again (though he never said it out loud - just an impression I got). Interestingly, at that point, I was feeling very reassured that all was well despite his cautiousness. After we saw the hb for the first time on week 6 he got a little more reassured, but kept repeating 'no intercourse, take it easy' etc. etc. After we saw the baby with hb again on week 8, I feel he went to the other extreme. Laid back and he even gave me brochures of the hospitals he is affiliated with, so that I can start researching where I want to birth :wacko: Interestingly again, now I am the one who is more cautious and who wants to wait until at least the end of the trimester to ensure all is good. At the end of the day though, no doctor is going to determine the outcome, no matter how pessimistic or optimistic they are. It's just nature. But based on what you've said about late ovulation etc., things don't look that bad for you, so I hope you get to prove your doctor wrong.


----------



## maryanne1987

Carebear so sorry your going through this. But don't lose hope. I remember my ob saying anything under 12 days behind isn't considered bad news. I asked him as I was concerned about being put back by almost a week. Baby had caught up now mind so maybe your little one is just a slow starter too. Will keep everything crossed for you! 

And thank you babydust :)


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* carebear- don't loose hope- it should like you could well gave ovulated a little later, then maybe it was a late implanter too? I hope you get some positive answers next week xxx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, a friend of mine went in at 12 weeks and she only measured 10 weeks 3 days. That's a HUGE difference and she's now almost 32 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy! He's measuring ahead now!! So don't lose hope, everything could be completely fine!!:thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks babydust!!
> 
> So I just got back from my appointment and it wasn't good news... or it might not be... I don't know... just so sad but trying to be hopeful :cry: The doctor said the heartbeat was low so of course I started crying right there. I asked her what the baby was measuring and she said 5w5d. (I should have been 6w6d). So I said, well is the heartbeat fine for a baby that size and she said yes. Instantly, I figured I ovulated late and finally after asking me how my cycles were, she said, ok maybe I ovulated late or the baby isn't developing like it should. So because its Friday and nothing is open on the weekend!! I have to wait till Monday. She is sending me for more bloodwork (2 days of HCG) and another ultrasound to see if baby is progressing.
> I'm trying to stay positive... I knew it was possible I ovulated late because of when me and DH BD'd over the holidays. I changed my ticker to help me stay positive...
> Just sooo mad too.... if the doc office hadn't closed monday because of the snow, I would have had this whole week to figure things out... and now I have to wait the whole weekend :growlmad:

Sorry that you're having to stress. Let's just see how little peanut progresses. The positive is that the baby has a heartbeat and it is very likely that you ovulated late.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks sooo much everyone. Your positive thoughts will get me through :) 
Good thing is, I still have all my symptoms so... I think my doc is just a jerk scaring me :(


----------



## wantabby

Don't loose hope CB! Measurements are off all the time!! Just wait until next week, I'm sure bean will be right where it needs to be!! 

My doppler already came in.. I found the HB, but it had a hard time giving me a hb rate. I am happy that I found it though. It really is a relief! Head cold is still lingering. . I have been flushing my sinuses with saline nose spray.. my doctor said no decongestants or antihistamines. .


----------



## babyfeva

Anyone suffering from insomnia? I've been ok with falling asleep but once I wake up to pee I can't go back to sleep! Do any of you know if it's safe to take anything?


----------



## cutieq

babyfeva said:


> Anyone suffering from insomnia? I've been ok with falling asleep but once I wake up to pee I can't go back to sleep! Do any of you know if it's safe to take anything?

I had it bad last night. Only got 3 hours of sleep. I'm not sure about what to take. I didn't see anything other than natural remedies like taking a warm bath. I just put on a movie.


----------



## wantabby

View attachment Movie No.4_20150207_184525.mp4


That is the HB today.. So excited!! It was between 148-154..


----------



## Bug222

Awesome Wantabby!!!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you bug! 

Cutie, I have been having a harder time falling asleep and when I wake to pee it takes me longer to go back to sleep.. (especially with hubby snoring <- :lol:) but I haven't experienced it near as bad as you!


----------



## cutieq

wantabby said:


> Thank you bug!
> 
> Cutie, I have been having a harder time falling asleep and when I wake to pee it takes me longer to go back to sleep.. (especially with hubby snoring <- :lol:) but I haven't experienced it near as bad as you!

It hasn't been common for me. Last night was the worst it's been. Praying that was it! Nausea has tapered off the past two days.


----------



## Christi85

Wantabby - congrats on finding the hb with the doppler! :thumbup: 

babyfeva - I had insomnia in the past 2 weeks. Luckily this week I'm back to sleeping A LOT and really loving it. Not sure if it's safe to take anything, you can try asking your doctor. Some herbs may be safer than drugs to take, but you need to make sure they're safe to take in pregnancy. I know a cup of camomile before bed can have mild calming effects and it's considered safe in pregnancy, as long as you don't overdo it (like with anything). I mentioned my sleep troubles to my acupuncturist early in the week and he made an adjustment in my herbs. I think that must have helped because I've been sleeping much better again since.


----------



## Christi85

Good morning and happy Monday everyone! How is everyone feeling?

Anyone else having an OB appointment this week and feeling nervous? I've been fine this whole time, but this morning I'm feeling quite nervous, as my next appointment is coming up on Thursday am, just 3 days away. Like every other time, I think of all the worst case scenarios, which I hate, but I can't really help it. I wonder if I'll ever get over this fear. Hoping to feel much more relaxed if all is still good by the end of the trimester (which isn't that far away now, thankfully). My symptoms have been more distinct in the past 2 weeks, and yet I'm not all that more reassured. Anyway, just wanted to share, but I don't want to get everyone else down, so I'm going to shut up now :haha:. I think some 'positivity' mental exercises are in order for me today :winkwink:

Carebear - hope your tests this week go well and bring good news. Do you also have another scan this week? Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

I'm doing ok. Soooo nervous. Had a blood draw today, ultrasound tomorrow and another blood draw Wednesday. Then I have a doc appt to find the results Thursday Feb 19!!! Argh!!!
I'll probably call earlier. I just can't wait that long... at least I'll be able to see my little bubble on the ultrasound. I felt sooooo sick this morning I actually had to run to the bathroom... normally I get nauseous at night. Weird... I'm finally back to work after my broken foot so happy everything is getting back to normal. I'm going to tell them next week after I call my doc and get my results. Did any of you tell your work yet?

Yay for the heartbeat wantabby!!

Good luck with your appointment Christi!! I'm sure everything will go well :)


----------



## carebear1981

Oh and no insomnia for me... I basically eat and sleep. That's all I want to do. Although this morning I did have to pee at 4:30 am... and then I couldn't get back to sleep...


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> I'm doing ok. Soooo nervous. Had a blood draw today, ultrasound tomorrow and another blood draw Wednesday. Then I have a doc appt to find the results Thursday Feb 19!!! Argh!!!
> I'll probably call earlier. I just can't wait that long... at least I'll be able to see my little bubble on the ultrasound. I felt sooooo sick this morning I actually had to run to the bathroom... normally I get nauseous at night. Weird... I'm finally back to work after my broken foot so happy everything is getting back to normal. I'm going to tell them next week after I call my doc and get my results. Did any of you tell your work yet?

Definitely call ahead if you can. Being in limbo for 1-2 weeks at a time to find out how things are going just sucks :wacko:
Best of luck with your ultrasound! Maybe the tech will take pity on you and can give you a clue about what they're seeing? :winkwink:

I'm self employed, so no such thing as 'telling my work' for me. But hubby hasn't told his work about my pregnancy and every time he's had to sneak out to join me at my scan appointments, he's always presented it as 'his' doctor/dentist appointments. We've decided he's not coming with me this time so as to not overdo it with leaving work, but if all is well, he's telling them after my 12 week scan, so that he's more free to join me from then on without having to invent excuses. I think if I did have an employer, I would probably wait until the 3 month mark to tell them, just to be sure. At least that seemed to be the norm where I used to work before I became self employed. Every coworker who got pregnant would only tell after her 12 week scan and I don't remember anybody telling earlier. But there's no right or wrong in these situations. Do as you see fit and whatever makes you most comfortable. It also depends on the company's policies.


----------



## Christi85

And since we're discussing 'telling your work' here's a funny story: I have a friend who was pregnant to #2 last year. She works at a newspaper and all her coworkers are men. Being in her second pregnancy, she actually started showing much earlier, which is often the case with second and third pregnancies. Yet she decided she didn't want to tell anybody at work until much later, so she waited until she was like half way through, at 20 weeks :wacko: At which point she had a nice, defined, round belly, you couldn't miss it :haha: Well guess what: her male coworkers were SO surprised when she told them she was pregnant!! They didn't have a clue, they hadn't noticed and hadn't suspected a thing :haha: :haha:
Men are so funny sometimes :haha:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

watabby, so excited you found the hb!!! Amazing isn't it!! I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. Hopefully it will go away soon.

babyfeva, I'm not sure if there is anything safe to take to help you sleep. Maybe call and ask your doctor?

Christi, I think your appointment on Thursday will go great!! I've got my next one on the 19th and I'm nervous for that one. I'll be 11 weeks 3 days at that point and I'm scared my happy bubble will be popped. I think that's normal for all of us.

carebear, I hope you can get the results of your scan and blood tests sooner than the 19th. I hope they will talk to you over the phone if you call them. I would definently do that and let them know you're worried and would like to know sooner if possible.

AFM: Made it to 10 weeks today!! :happydance: I can't believe it!! My bbs are less sore, but my nipples are pretty tender and sensitive and not in a good way! My nausea still comes every now and then, but not as bad. It's more like an irritated belly. My lower back hurts when I'm sitting in my chair at work too. It's a good chair too, not sure what the scoop is there? I ordered some maternity slacks for work because mine are too tight to button now. Obviously just bloat still. I'm still down 2lbs from where I started. So I know it's not weight gain yet. My next scan is on the 19th. Feels like I've been waiting forever to go in again!!! Praying all will look great and if it does we may announce it at that time considering I will be 11 weeks 3 days. So we'll see what everything looks like at that time. Kind of nervous, fingers crossed!!


----------



## carebear1981

Hahahaha!! Men... that's hilarious!

I actually have to tell my work sooner. I work on contaminated properties so I really can't do my job right now. I will be able to work on our 'clean' sites though. They kinda need to know in my case. I can only avoid fieldwork for so long! If I had a choice, I would tell them after 12 weeks


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on 10 weeks MrsR!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you carebear.

I told work right away, but I only work with 4 other people and they know about my first 2 mcs. Plus I'm blessed with a great boss who had to do IVF to get pregnant with her now 2 year old son. So she totally understands.


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.R.. since my last scan we have the same EDD! I am 10 weeks today as well!! I am feeling ok as long as I have eaten. If I'm hungry I feel awful! I have been so sleepy the past two days, and boobs are still sore.. I am just trying to relax. I don't want to over do it with my doppler so I have held off today.. I may give in later..lol!! I am wondering of I should decrease my progesterone dose from 200 2x per day to 200 1x per day.. since my placenta should be taking over and I need to ween myself off.. what are you ladies taking progesterone doing?


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats wantabby! And mrs r on reaching 10 weeks!!

Good luck carebear and Christi! 

And no insomnia for me either. I do suffer with insomnia normally but since falling pregnant I've been sleeping like a log. Like I need at least 10 hours or I just can't function the next day. It's bliss though! I've struggled with sleeping for such a long time that I forgot what a good nights sleep felt like!!


----------



## Christi85

Carebear - if it's a matter of health and safety, it's definitely a good idea to tell work asap.

MrsR - Congrats on hitting the 10 week mark!! :happydance:

Wantabby- I'm only on 100mg of progesterone once a day. I take it vaginally right before bed every night. That's the standard dosage my doctor prescribes if progesterone levels are within the normal range and he thinks it's enough of a support. But I've heard of many women who take as much as 400mg/day, like you. I'll keep taking mine until I run out of my current refill, which will be sometime on week 12. I do have this irrational fear that stopping it may cause withdrawal bleeding or a sharp drop in my progesterone levels which may lead to further problems, so I wanted to talk to my doctor about possibly coming off it gradually - as in, taking a reduced dosage every other day or something for another week or two. I know some doctors do that, but most say it's ok to just stop it once the placenta takes over. I'd say, if you are considering lowering your dosage, talk to your doctor and see what they think.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby, yay for the same due date!!! :happydance: I would definently ask your doctor before cutting back on your progesterone just in case there is a specific way they want you to do it.

Thank you maryanne and Christi!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Carebear: SO SORRY YOUR APPOINTMENT DIDNT GO THE BEST. HOPEFULLY IT IS JUST LATE OVULATION AND EVERYTHING WILL BE OK. THURSDAY IS WAY TOO LONG TO WAIT FOR THE RESULTS. SORRY YOU HAVE TO WAIT. MY NAUSEA HAS SURE KICKED IN TOO, BUT LUCKILY NO THROWING UP YET. I HAVE TOLD MY BOSS, BUT NO ONE ELSE AT WORK. I ONLY TOLD HER BECAUSE SHE ASKED IF I WAS OK, DUE TO ALL MY APPOINTMENTS I HAVE BEEN HAVING. I AM HIGH RISK SO THERE HAVE BEEN A LOT.

BABYFEVER: I HAVENT BEEN SLEEPING WELL EITHER. MAYBE TRY LAVENDER OIL ON YOUR FEET? I WOULD BUT CANT STAND THE SMELL.

MRS REINEKE & WANTABABY: CONGRATS ON HITTING 10 WEEKS! SO EXCITING!


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday everyone! How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Anyone else having an OB appointment this week and feeling nervous? I've been fine this whole time, but this morning I'm feeling quite nervous, as my next appointment is coming up on Thursday am, just 3 days away. Like every other time, I think of all the worst case scenarios, which I hate, but I can't really help it. I wonder if I'll ever get over this fear. Hoping to feel much more relaxed if all is still good by the end of the trimester (which isn't that far away now, thankfully). My symptoms have been more distinct in the past 2 weeks, and yet I'm not all that more reassured. Anyway, just wanted to share, but I don't want to get everyone else down, so I'm going to shut up now :haha:. I think some 'positivity' mental exercises are in order for me today :winkwink:
> 
> Carebear - hope your tests this week go well and bring good news. Do you also have another scan this week? Thinking of you! :hugs:

I'm always nervous too. I have an appointment on Wednesday. Good luck to us both.


----------



## babyfeva

I've told work about 6 weeks along since I'm close to them all. I'm also a dental hygienist so want to make sure I'm not working around nitrous oxide.


----------



## babyfeva

In regards to progesterone, I'm also going to ask about weaning off of it.


----------



## cutieq

I asked about weaning off and my doc and midwife said you just stop. The placenta takes over at 12 weeks. I asked if they check to make sure and they said they don't. I will probably go 12 weeks and a couple of days. I'm pretty happy to be done with it but I have the same hesitations about stopping cold turkey.


----------



## Bug222

good luck to those with appts this week!!

no insomnia for me- i do get up to pee about every 1.5-2 hours usually but fall right back to sleep
im actually going to tell my manager tomorrow. im kind of nervous. When I found out I was pregnant the last time I had just accepted a new job at a hospital closer to home that had just undergone a massive reno and doubled their ICU unit- I got the BFP in March, but wasn't supposed to start the job until July. I called the manager and told her as I didn't want to show up almost 20 weeks with no mention before hand and I was feeling a bit guilty about starting a new job and potentially leaving within a couple months. When I miscarried I never even thought to call her and tell her... then when my start date came I realized... she never said anything so I assume she figured what happened. So now im going to tell her "again"..


----------



## babyfeva

I've honestly skipped taking my progesterone pills because I ran out but was lazy to get a refill. I'm just sick of taking meds. I'm on aspirin too. I will start again on the progesterone tonight. Just a little over a week and I can stop it. Thank goodness.


----------



## lol2811

I had my scan on Friday (would be 6w6d by LMP). Saw a little heart beat which was a great relief. The scan wasn't as clear as other early scans I have had, but assuming it is a difference in the equipment.

She did say I was measuring probably between 5.5 - 6 weeks, more likely closer to 6, although she didn't seem worried at all. My cycles are on average about 30 days, not the standard 28, and assume I could have implanted late so guessing this is ok isn't it?

I am still very anxious though, just can't seem to switch it off, worrying about every tiny little thing and can't stop thinking of the what if's...

I have been having a queasy feeling, like the sickie feeling you get when you are nervous. Is this morning sickness? I never had it with my little boy so don't have a clue.

I have also completely gone off pretty much anything sweet, which is very odd for me, I always like to have a biscuit with a cup of tea!! But just not interested in it at the minute.


----------



## Bug222

glad your scan went well lol2811- my dr says they always give a + or - 5 day window with early scans so I wouldn't worry! 
sounds like it could be the start of some MS- mine started out as just a little queasy feeling now and then.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bug222 said:


> glad your scan went well lol2811- my dr says they always give a + or - 5 day window with early scans so I wouldn't worry!
> sounds like it could be the start of some MS- mine started out as just a little queasy feeling now and then.

That's how my sickness feeling is every now and again... But also I've completely gone off food and have this weird taste in my mouth. Im 7 weeks this weekend. So if the peanut continues to grow I guess I'll be getting more ... 

Hope you don't mind me popping in I am due early October. But love to read about all your experiences in the 1st trimester !

Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Lol2811, glad you got to hear peanuts heartbeat! As far as the queasy feeling, I have that too. I usually have a sweet tooth bit not really craving it at the moment.


----------



## Christi85

Great news Lol! :happydance:
Yes, babies can measure up to a week or so behind or ahead and apparently that is considered ok. This can change with subsequent scans. The queasy feeling sounds like it may the beginning of MS. I had it from early on, but it was super mild and only appeared every 3-4 days. From the middle of week 7 onwards I've been having it every day, or almost every day. It was mild at first, but has become stronger in the past week, once I hit week 9. Yesterday it was one of my worst days. Had it for several hours in the morning and then again at night. I'm also having it now as we speak :wacko: But I've only been sick once so far. Although it felt as if I was dangerously close a few other times. It's different with every person and every pregnancy, so just take it one day at a time.

Babyfeva - good luck on Wednesday! Hope this week brings good news for both of us :flower:

10 weeks today! :happydance: Well, at least based on LMP, as I measured 3-4 days behind in the last scan. Let's see if the little one has caught up on Thursday.


----------



## Christi85

Oh, and Lol - regarding being nervous: I'm still very nervous. I keep thinking I'll go in Thursday and they'll find no hb. But then I tell myself off and I try to think positively again. I think it's very normal, especially for all of us who have suffered previous losses. As long as it doesn't consume your life, some anxiety seems to go hand in hand with every pregnancy...


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Great news Lol! :happydance:
> Yes, babies can measure up to a week or so behind or ahead and apparently that is considered ok. This can change with subsequent scans. The queasy feeling sounds like it may the beginning of MS. I had it from early on, but it was super mild and only appeared every 3-4 days. From the middle of week 7 onwards I've been having it every day, or almost every day. It was mild at first, but has become stronger in the past week, once I hit week 9. Yesterday it was one of my worst days. Had it for several hours in the morning and then again at night. I'm also having it now as we speak :wacko: But I've only been sick once so far. Although it felt as if I was dangerously close a few other times. It's different with every person and every pregnancy, so just take it one day at a time.
> 
> Babyfeva - good luck on Wednesday! Hope this week brings good news for both of us :flower:
> 
> 10 weeks today! :happydance: Well, at least based on LMP, as I measured 3-4 days behind in the last scan. Let's see if the little one has caught up on Thursday.

Happy 10 weeks. Good luck to you on Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Thank you Karenh! :hugs: What's with the lavender oil on your feet thing? Lol!!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Babyfeva!! Excited to hear how it goes!! :thumbup:

Bug, good luck telling your boss. I hope she is supportive for you. 

lol2811, congrats on seeing the hb!! That is a great sign!! :thumbup: It's ok if you're measuring a bit behind, that's very common.

Hello Chrissi!!! You are more than welcome here even if you're due the first part of October, you could have your little one the end of September, you never know!!

Congrats on 10 weeks Christi!! :happydance: Good luck on Thursday and hoping to hear great news about your little one!!

AFM: My ms still comes and goes. It always hits me around noon and sometimes in the evenings. I sometimes have a bit of a gut ache in the mornings, but not really nausea. My bbs don't hurt near as bad as they did, still a bit sore but maily my nipples hurt. Like taking a shower I have to make sure I shield myself because if the water hits them it hurts!! I'm kind of having a negative attitude day today. I woke up on the wrong side of the bed or something. I'm just scared that since everything is going so well so far, that when I go in for my next scan on the 19th like some of you have said and it will be bad. :cry: I just heard the hb loud and clear with my doppler on Saturday, but I'm out of gel, so I need to get some aloe vera which works the same way for it today. I'll try to find it today again and that will help my attitude I'm sure. It's really easy to worry when we've had losses and then things seem to be going great and you don't want to hit your excitement bubble popped.


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 10 weeks Christi!!

3 hours till my ultrasound... so nervous. 

Positive, positive, positive thoughts!! I repeat that to myself all the time. I conceived right on my loss day so I tell myself that my little angel baby will watch over this one. She's gonna stick around!!!
I crave sweets! Yesterday I had DH get me strawberries. I hear if your are having a girl, you want fruits and sweet things and if it's a boy, you want meat/protein. Not sure how true that is. I did also crave bologna so... I'm having both!!! hahaha


----------



## wantabby

I have started with the insomnia. . It is when I try to go to sleep, and when I wake up to pee.. I haven't been having it until the past 3-4 nights.. as far as nausea as long as I eat (almost constantly <-lol! ) I am fine. 

I have been having pelvic/public bone pain.. like dull and pretty constant. . I makes me worried, but hopefully it is just stretching/growing!! And the progesterone. . I am going down to one pill per day for a week.. then every other day.. it is my method. My doctor only advised me to take progesterone until week 10.. I feel better coming off of it slowly..


----------



## Christi85

MrsR - I totally hear you! With me, I've found that the negative thoughts hit me worse when I'm 2-3 days away from my next appointment. The day before, I'm usually terrified and preparing myself for the worst. It's horrible. This time is the first time when I've had more consistent and stronger symptoms before a scan appointment, so I'm more relaxed than usual because of that. Maybe because we've seen the hb twice now too, don't know. Then the little devilish voice in my head tells me that I shouldn't be too reassured by symptoms, because anything can happen regardless of symptoms :wacko:
You're so lucky to have the doppler though! I'll probably get one if all is still good after this next scan, as long as I can restrict myself to only use it once/week and only on weeks when I'm not getting a scan at the OB's office. Don't want to overdo it with the sound waves. The other alternative would be for me to get a 'fetoscope' (like a stethoscope, but specifically for babies) which isn't like a sono, but that only works after 16-18 weeks along, or later. Not sure I have the patience to wait that long, plus you start feeling the baby around that time anyway, so what's the point?

Carebear - that's wonderful that you conceived the day of your loss. That's definitely not a coincidence :flower: I too try to engage in positivity exercises. Most of the time they work ok, sometimes I'm just too freaked out.

Re cravings - I don't really have cravings. But I don't want sweet stuff almost at all. And definitely eat a lot of protein, meat etc. By that, I should be having a boy. By the Chinese prediction calendar, it should be a girl. I have no hunch whatsoever. Early on, I was convinced it was going to be a girl. Now I'm not so sure, I could see me having either :haha:. Oh well, we shall see :winkwink:

Welcome to the thread Chrissie! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, good luck at your scan!!! Let us know how it goes!! 

wantabby, I think it's common to have aches and pains in your pelvis, it's adjusting and everything is growing and stretching. 

Christi, that's how I've been too. Today just happens to be a bad day for me. I've been feeling pretty good and positive too.


----------



## cutieq

wantabby said:


> I have started with the insomnia. . It is when I try to go to sleep, and when I wake up to pee.. I haven't been having it until the past 3-4 nights.. as far as nausea as long as I eat (almost constantly <-lol! ) I am fine.
> 
> I have been having pelvic/public bone pain.. like dull and pretty constant. . I makes me worried, but hopefully it is just stretching/growing!! And the progesterone. . I am going down to one pill per day for a week.. then every other day.. it is my method. My doctor only advised me to take progesterone until week 10.. I feel better coming off of it slowly..

Pelvic/pubic pains have been pretty bad for me the past few days.


----------



## wantabby

I had a day like that yesterday Mrs.R! I just had lost hope for some odd reason! The cramping/stretching I have been having the past two days had me worried! But I found the HB that evening in like 20 seconds.. (I only listened for a few seconds) I don't want to over do it! But it was enough to make me feel better... I think it is natural for us to worry! I can't wait to get out of first tri and feel baby move..


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Thank you Karenh! :hugs: What's with the lavender oil on your feet thing? Lol!!
> 
> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Babyfeva!! Excited to hear how it goes!! :thumbup:
> 
> Bug, good luck telling your boss. I hope she is supportive for you.
> 
> lol2811, congrats on seeing the hb!! That is a great sign!! :thumbup: It's ok if you're measuring a bit behind, that's very common.
> 
> Hello Chrissi!!! You are more than welcome here even if you're due the first part of October, you could have your little one the end of September, you never know!!
> 
> Congrats on 10 weeks Christi!! :happydance: Good luck on Thursday and hoping to hear great news about your little one!!
> 
> AFM: My ms still comes and goes. It always hits me around noon and sometimes in the evenings. I sometimes have a bit of a gut ache in the mornings, but not really nausea. My bbs don't hurt near as bad as they did, still a bit sore but maily my nipples hurt. Like taking a shower I have to make sure I shield myself because if the water hits them it hurts!! I'm kind of having a negative attitude day today. I woke up on the wrong side of the bed or something. I'm just scared that since everything is going so well so far, that when I go in for my next scan on the 19th like some of you have said and it will be bad. :cry: I just heard the hb loud and clear with my doppler on Saturday, but I'm out of gel, so I need to get some aloe vera which works the same way for it today. I'll try to find it today again and that will help my attitude I'm sure. It's really easy to worry when we've had losses and then things seem to be going great and you don't want to hit your excitement bubble popped.

I totally understand how you feel. This weekend I ended up taking Unisom to sleep which was ok'd by my doctors office. Of course the next day I freaked. I couldn't find the heartbeat where it usually is but decided to check to the left side and bam found it. I almost cried with relief.


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Happy 10 weeks Christi!!
> 
> 3 hours till my ultrasound... so nervous.
> 
> Positive, positive, positive thoughts!! I repeat that to myself all the time. I conceived right on my loss day so I tell myself that my little angel baby will watch over this one. She's gonna stick around!!!
> I crave sweets! Yesterday I had DH get me strawberries. I hear if your are having a girl, you want fruits and sweet things and if it's a boy, you want meat/protein. Not sure how true that is. I did also crave bologna so... I'm having both!!! hahaha

Best of luck with your appointment! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> I have started with the insomnia. . It is when I try to go to sleep, and when I wake up to pee.. I haven't been having it until the past 3-4 nights.. as far as nausea as long as I eat (almost constantly <-lol! ) I am fine.
> 
> I have been having pelvic/public bone pain.. like dull and pretty constant. . I makes me worried, but hopefully it is just stretching/growing!! And the progesterone. . I am going down to one pill per day for a week.. then every other day.. it is my method. My doctor only advised me to take progesterone until week 10.. I feel better coming off of it slowly..

Sorry about the insomnia. I feel you. It's been even worse because my 2 yo is sick. Hopefully yours gets better. Regarding the dull psin, it's most likely stretching.


----------



## carebear1981

Hey all!! Everything went great!!! My little peanut's heartbeat was flickering away. The technician, I think, felt bad for me cuz I told her that my doc was pretty mean and she told me the heartbeat is just fine. She also said that before I left last time, she was going to tell me my dates were likely off and that the heartbeat was low because my peanut was so small. 

I'm sooooo happy!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> Hey all!! Everything went great!!! My little peanut's heartbeat was flickering away. The technician, I think, felt bad for me cuz I told her that my doc was pretty mean and she told me the heartbeat is just fine. She also said that before I left last time, she was going to tell me my dates were likely off and that the heartbeat was low because my peanut was so small.
> 
> I'm sooooo happy!!!!! :happydance:

Awesome news!! :happydance: Big congratulations!! :happydance:
So glad the tech told you all is good! It's fine to send the extensive report to the doctor, but to not tell the patient anything at all is just cruel IMHO.
As for the doctor - any chance you can switch to another one? You need to be getting care from someone who is compassionate and who you feel comfortable with. From your posts I get the impression that you're very frustrated with that doctor (and rightly so).


----------



## carebear1981

Yes. I can definitely switch. It wasn't even my normal GP. At my doc office, there's a team of doctors. I usually tell them I don't have a preference but now I will definitely be asking for my doctor. Also, I'll probably get my request for an OB and be done with them entirely :) I don't have one of those yet


----------



## cutieq

Great news carebear!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Awesome news carebear!!!! So glad it went well for you!! I had a feeling your little bean was good to go!! :happydance:

I'm feeling a bit better then I was earlier today. I went home on lunch and used my doppler and found the hb immediately. My baby has always been about a 1/2 inch to a inch to the right of center. It registered approx 165bpm. Made me feel a lot better. So glad I got that doppler. It's a life saver for me. I've felt pretty icky today. Just icky belly and nausea, but no puking. I pray I'm one of those lucky ladies who feels better after the 1st trimester. It hasn't been horrible, I just hate the feeling of nausea. It's the worst!!


----------



## karenh

Lol: yay for seeing your sweet pea!

Chrisie85: good luck at your appointment Thursday.

Mrs: lavender oil on your feet is supposed to help you sleep. Your feet have bigger pores so it gets into your system faster there. Sorry you are having a down day. We all have them and they suck. I am glad you were able to find your littles heart beat and that it helps. You keep making me think about getting a dopler. However I am so afraid that I wont be able to find the heartbeat with it and it will freak me out.

Carebear: So glad everything went well at your scan and that the tech was able to tell you a little!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Awesome news Carebear!!!! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am to hear that it went well!!!

AFM:
I've had a pretty rough weekend. I ran out of my anti nausea medication. With it, I usually throw up 4-5 times a day but once the meds cleared my system, i ended up throwing up so much I couldn't take them again once we refilled. I couldn't even take a drink without throwing up. Bonus: I'm pretty sure I ended up with a UTI from the dehydration too. The doctor on call ended up giving me a prescription to a stronger anti nausea medication. She said it sounds like the Diclegis alone isn't cutting it so now I'm taking that and Promethazine. It worked but I'm nervous about taking more meds. Is anyone familiar with it?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Also, I'd like to add that my husband is a jerk! I called him and told him I was craving a lunch meat calzone from our local pizzeria. He (as always) urged me not to eat lunch meat because of the baby so I told him never mind. Well, apparently my talking about it made him crave it because he came home with the exact sandwich for himself! He didn't even try to hide it from me! He just kept laughing about it and then went off to eat it while he played his video games. I'm seriously so angry! I've barely talked to him since then.


----------



## cutieq

AmbiguousHope said:


> Also, I'd like to add that my husband is a jerk! I called him and told him I was craving a lunch meat calzone from our local pizzeria. He (as always) urged me not to eat lunch meat because of the baby so I told him never mind. Well, apparently my talking about it made him crave it because he came home with the exact sandwich for himself! He didn't even try to hide it from me! He just kept laughing about it and then went off to eat it while he played his video games. I'm seriously so angry! I've barely talked to him since then.

That's cruel!


----------



## Bug222

fabulous news carebear!!! so happy for you!

ambiguous- i don't know too much about the new med in terms of use in pregnancy but we give it a lot for nausea control in the hospital. That was just plain mean of your DH!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for the awesome scan carebear!!!

Ambigious, I'm sorry about your all day sickness. Gosh I feel bad just for feeling slight nausea. I don't know much about your new med but I'm sure it's safe if they're prescribed it to you. In regards to the calzone, if the meat is heated up I would eat it. :) that was mean of your DH.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm having butterflies over my appointment for tomorrow!


----------



## Christi85

AmbiguousHope - so sorry you are feeling so horrible! I can't imagine not being able to keep anything down. But glad the new med worked! :thumbup: I'm sure the benefits outweigh any risks, and the fact that you've been able to function again while on it is very important. I mean, not keeping anything down, not even water, is bad. So I think they made the right decision giving you stronger meds. I'm sure it's safe enough for pregnancy. As for your DH - ugh, men can be so insensitive sometimes! :wacko: I'd probably give him a piece of my mind about it, but I wouldn't hold a grudge past that. 

Babyfeva - fingers crossed for some good news from you tomorrow! 
I haven't thought much about my Thursday appointment tonight, which I'm happy about, but come tomorrow I know I'll be getting worked up about it :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

Carbear - that's great news!!! Yay in your face doc!

Ambiguous - seriously, your husband is a meannie!!!! I'm sorry MS is so miserable for you at the moment :nope:.

I've got a scan coming up this Thursday (so tomorrow--didn't even realize that yikes). It's been 3 weeks since we've checked in on our bean. Never had a LO make it past 9 weeks so I'm nervous we'll go in and find no hb again. I don't want to keep re-living my nightmares :sad2:


----------



## lol2811

Thank you everyone, you're all so lovely and encouraging.

I spoke to the midwife yesterday to make my booking in appointment, she made it for in 2 weeks as they have to order my notes as I have chosen not to have the baby at my local hospital. I am waiting on a call back today though to see if I can get in earlier, the nerves are really getting to me and starting to take over so think I need to speak to someone about it.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! I had an early scan that put me back a few days as expected so I am now an October Owl! I'll remain lurking in here as no doubt that will change again at the dating scan :dohh:


----------



## carebear1981

AH - I'm so sorry you get so sick. I have no idea about the meds but I'm sure they wouldn't give you them if they weren't safe. As for DH... wow... I can't believe how cruel!! whenever I tell mine I shouldn't have something, he asks me if I want a plastic bubble to live in too... :haha: He's gotten me anything I've asked for without complaining at all. You should talk to him, explain how hurt you were and if he doesn't bring you one home next time... threaten his manhood!!! :haha:

Good luck on all your upcoming appointments! Can't wait to hear your results today babyfeva!


----------



## carebear1981

Khadijah-x said:


> Hi ladies! I had an early scan that put me back a few days as expected so I am now an October Owl! I'll remain lurking in here as no doubt that will change again at the dating scan :dohh:

My dates got pushed around too!! I'm now due end of September. Glad you will stick around, you may still have a September Sweet Pea!


----------



## Khadijah-x

carebear1981 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had an early scan that put me back a few days as expected so I am now an October Owl! I'll remain lurking in here as no doubt that will change again at the dating scan :dohh:
> 
> My dates got pushed around too!! I'm now due end of September. Glad you will stick around, you may still have a September Sweet Pea!Click to expand...

No doubt!! And I'm the furthest gone in the October Owl (at the moment) so I have some fellow gestations here :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Some of you may remember me posted a few weeks back?? 

I found out I was pregnant on the 10th January 2015, But on the 20th January 2015 passed a heavy flow like a period and a clot. I went for a scan on 21st January and they said they could see nothing in there at all not even a baby and said I had a complete miscarriage :cry: 

But Today just over 3 weeks after my miscarriage something made me test again and these are what I have got!! Look :dohh::shrug: All pictures on this post are from today. Only just started beding again since last week and used condoms everytime to so cant be new pregnancy. 

I have posted my test from just before my bleed 3 weeks prior to this event in separate post so you have an Idea of the difference and can compare. Shouldn't they be getting fainter by the weeks these are the darkest lines I've had so far!! 

Had blood drawn this morning got an hour to wait for results im so scared :cry:
 



Attached Files:







10408629_793371954043779_8578682603980523171_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









10968397_793637084017266_9044653905789707016_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









10430900_793706500676991_22843619351441454_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









1528624_793706474010327_5189794041663867997_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









1503946_793714840676157_2282381726961954797_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SarahLou372

From three weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







10354608_793720877342220_4841531146234045397_n.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 0









10959724_793711507343157_332384009018823083_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maryanne1987

So so pleased for you carebear! Congratulations. 

I really Hope you get some good news Sarah Lou. Was wondering if you were ok. 

Well a negative day for me today. Still finding no heartbeat on the Doppler and all of a sudden the hypermesis has disapeared. I should be happy with the fact my body is having a break from it but I'm not. It's like someone flicked a switch and now it's gone. Phoned my doctor today and even he was concerned. They are fitting me in for an emergency scan Saturday. Honestly don't know what to think. Assumed the doctor would say I was silly for worrying but his reaction has me worried :(


----------



## carebear1981

Sarah - hope you can get some answers! I've no idea what else to say :(

Maryanne- docs sure have a way of worrying you. Mine sure did and everything turned out fine. I get days where I feel great and others where I wanna throw up everything. Hope you are just having a symptom break and saturday comes quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Christi85

Confuzion - best of luck with tomorrow's appointment! Fingers tightly crossed for you!!

Khadijah-x - definitely stick around here too. EDDs are only an estimate after all. Like you said, your dating scan may change things again, but regardless of EDD, your baby may decide to come out in late September anyway :winkwink:

SarahLou372 - this is crazy! Don't want to give you false hope, but I've heard that before (resulted in a full term pregnancy when doctors had told her she'd had a complete MC). Let's see what your blood tests show and hopefully it will be good news. Normally I'd say you still have hcG in your body, which is why you keep testing positive (happened to me - I kept testing positive for 4.5 weeks past my D&C, it was driving me nuts) BUT the fact that the lines are so much darker now makes no sense, so you have every reason to be cautiously hopeful. Yes, normally the lines would be getting lighter and lighter after a MC (that's how mine were) until the test turns negative. If your blood results show high HCG (very likely given your test lines), make sure you see a doctor/get a scan asap to find out what is up. Fingers crossed for you and keep us posted! 

Maryanne1987 - So sorry to hear about what you're going through! I can't imagine how nerve wracking that must be for you. And that's one reason why I'm hesitant about getting the doppler (what if baby is just in an awkward position and you can't find the hb and freak out(??)) - but I think I'll give in and get it anyway. Good decision to call your doctor and glad they fit you in for Saturday. Hope Saturday comes quickly so that you can have some answers. I know it's impossible not to worry, but try as much as you can not to read anything into the loss of MS. You're 10 weeks along and many women report milder symptoms around the time the placenta is supposed to take over. Each woman and pregnancy is unique, so just try to be patient 'till Saturday when you will know for sure.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks for your kind words ladies. I am a worrier, but I was expecting to phone my doctor and him just to tell me I was being paranoid. His reaction worried me more than anything. Guess it's just a waiting game now. Least it's only a few days.


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> Thanks for your kind words ladies. I am a worrier, but I was expecting to phone my doctor and him just to tell me I was being paranoid. His reaction worried me more than anything. Guess it's just a waiting game now. Least it's only a few days.

Some doctors tend to do that, especially when you have a history of losses. I hate it when they do. My RE (who I was seeing before I got pregnant the first time - in the end I decided against fertility treatments) was a huge worrier. She would turn every little thing into a huge problem. Resulted in me getting mini panic attacks every time I was turning into her parking lot and eventually dropping her. I couldn't work with a doctor who worried 10 times more than I did. My OB was very cautious with me this time too. After I got my BFP I started spotting and he had me go in the next day. I knew I wasn't miscarrying but he sure treated it as if I was/or about too. I think they worry until they know they don't have to (i.e. scan is good). 

And since we spoke of MS and loss of pregnancy symptoms - no symptoms for me at all as of yet today. I had the longest lasting MS yet yesterday and Monday (several hours in the morning and again in the evening/at night), but today I've been feeling fine so far. No sore boobs either, just big. Trying not to read anything into it. I'll know tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure all is fine Hun! Will cross my fingers that your appointment goes well. Maybe it's a 10 week thing? Symptoms suddenly disapear. It's terrified me as I've been throwing up everything since 6 weeks. Even the meds barely helped. But today I feel kinda ok. With my son the sickness never disapeared. Was sick right up till the day I had him. Hopefully it's perfectly normal!


----------



## yazzy

Congrats on the great scan carebear!

Maryanne try not to worry, I know easier said than done but I remember with my daughter once I was 10 weeks I had really good days where I didn't feel I'll at all. From 9 weeks the placenta starts to take over.

Ahhh will catch up with everyone as I'm off out now.

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## cutieq

I'm on my phone do I can't properly respond but I wish this was just easier for all of us. Sending you all good vibes for upcoming scans and results!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

karenh, the lavender oil sounds interesting!! Yeah, I don't like if I can't find my baby's hb, but I know where it hangs out now. I think it takes some trial and error to figure it out this early because they're so tiny. I love mine though. So thankful I got it.

AmbiguousHope, I'm so sorry you have been so sick!! Not fun at all. I really hope this new medication does the trick. I don't think they'd give it to you if it was dangerous to you or baby. I'm so sorry your DH is being a jerk. That was not very nice of him. I'd let him know how you feel.

babyfeva, I'm excited to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow!! You'll be 11 weeks too!! Yay!! You should see baby wiggling around!!

Confuzion, your bean will be just great!! Let us know how it goes!!

lol2811, I really hope you can get in sooner to ease your mind.

Khadijah, love your picture!! So cute!! You could still deliver in September, so you're welcome to stay around!

SarahLou, it could still be HCG in your body if it rose quite a bit, but you'd think you wouldn't have super dark lines. Hoping you get some answers soon and maybe it will be great news!! Keep us updated!!

maryanne, I've had a couple days where I've felt almost normal and they've freaked me out. You're getting far enough along now, that your symptoms may start to chill out a bit. For the life of me I can't remember, but have you found your babies hb with your doppler yet?

AFM: I had lower back issues before I got pregnant, but for the past day or so it's been all out of wack! I don't know if it's how I'm sleeping or what, but it's hurting! It's more joint pain then actual back pain. Great fun!! LOL!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> karenh, the lavender oil sounds interesting!! Yeah, I don't like if I can't find my baby's hb, but I know where it hangs out now. I think it takes some trial and error to figure it out this early because they're so tiny. I love mine though. So thankful I got it.
> 
> AmbiguousHope, I'm so sorry you have been so sick!! Not fun at all. I really hope this new medication does the trick. I don't think they'd give it to you if it was dangerous to you or baby. I'm so sorry your DH is being a jerk. That was not very nice of him. I'd let him know how you feel.
> 
> babyfeva, I'm excited to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow!! You'll be 11 weeks too!! Yay!! You should see baby wiggling around!!
> 
> Confuzion, your bean will be just great!! Let us know how it goes!!
> 
> lol2811, I really hope you can get in sooner to ease your mind.
> 
> Khadijah, love your picture!! So cute!! You could still deliver in September, so you're welcome to stay around!
> 
> SarahLou, it could still be HCG in your body if it rose quite a bit, but you'd think you wouldn't have super dark lines. Hoping you get some answers soon and maybe it will be great news!! Keep us updated!!
> 
> maryanne, I've had a couple days where I've felt almost normal and they've freaked me out. You're getting far enough along now, that your symptoms may start to chill out a bit. For the life of me I can't remember, but have you found your babies hb with your doppler yet?
> 
> AFM: I had lower back issues before I got pregnant, but for the past day or so it's been all out of wack! I don't know if it's how I'm sleeping or what, but it's hurting! It's more joint pain then actual back pain. Great fun!! LOL!!

No not yet. Didn't really worry me but after the doctor saying I should have found it by now and him saying hypermesis shouldn't just disapear I'm worried. Hopefully this is all just a nasty scare though, trying to stay positive. Thank you all for the reassurance!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

maryanne, some ladies can't find the hb until much later. It all depends on where your baby is at in your uterus and if the placenta is infront of it, it can be impossible to find it at all until your baby gets bigger. What type of doppler did you get? I know they vary as well to how sensitive they are. I'm sure everything is just fine. You don't have any cramping or spotting right?


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> No not yet. Didn't really worry me but after the doctor saying I should have found it by now and him saying hypermesis shouldn't just disapear I'm worried. Hopefully this is all just a nasty scare though, trying to stay positive. Thank you all for the reassurance!

Umm...yes actually, it can just stop for some women. It can also start again, unfortunately, though it should start to ease up over the coming weeks. Only a scan will tell for sure, but your doctor shouldn't have said that. Every pregnancy is so unique!
Same goes for the hb. I actually think it's encouraging that you've never been able to find baby's hb with the doppler vs. if you had found it a few times before and all of a sudden it disappeared for days.
Hang in there, try not to take your doctor's comments too seriously for now and just wait for Saturday. 
I suspect your doctor is very cautious due to your previous losses and that's understandable, but I prefer it when they don't make comments like this before even THEY know what is happening. It would have sufficed if he had just told you to go in Saturday for a scan to check things. A cautious, prudent approach without jumping to conclusions is all us over-worried pregnant ladies need.
Hugs and let's hope for the best :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrs r I have the sonoline b with 3mhz probe. Think it was one of the ladies here that suggested it to me. No cramping or spotting, which I'm taking as a very good sign. Although I am having a mini panic attack everytime I wipe just in case I see something. Thank you for the reassurance. 

Thank you Christi, I do agree with you. I'm rather annoyed at the way he's acted. I've just found out that he's phoned our local hospital gynaecology ward to say I may need admitting. So basically if I need to go I don't have to wait in a&e I just go straight to that ward. I'm trying to think he's just trying to be helpful but it's really not helpful. He knows how paranoid I am and how scared I am of another loss. I'm not saying fill me with false hope but at least go a little easier. Hopefully Saturday all will be fine and I can put this behind me.


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> Mrs r I have the sonoline b with 3mhz probe. Think it was one of the ladies here that suggested it to me. No cramping or spotting, which I'm taking as a very good sign. Although I am having a mini panic attack everytime I wipe just in case I see something. Thank you for the reassurance.
> 
> Thank you Christi, I do agree with you. I'm rather annoyed at the way he's acted. I've just found out that he's phoned our local hospital gynaecology ward to say I may need admitting. So basically if I need to go I don't have to wait in a&e I just go straight to that ward. I'm trying to think he's just trying to be helpful but it's really not helpful. He knows how paranoid I am and how scared I am of another loss. I'm not saying fill me with false hope but at least go a little easier. Hopefully Saturday all will be fine and I can put this behind me.

Fingers tightly crossed!! :flower:
Sorry your doctor is not being more compassionate. Hopefully your baby will prove him wrong on Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

maryanne, ok I got the Sonoline C1 with the 3mhz probe. I would think they would be pretty similar. You'll hear it, it just takes a while sometimes. I think everything is going to be ok. I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Ambiguous: That sounds horrible! I am so sorry. I am glad the new meds are working, and they have to be safe if the doc prescribed it. Ps. What a jerk move for your husband to pull. Mine would have been sleeping on the couch.

Confusion: good luck at your scan, I really hope this little makes it all the way for you.

Khadijah: October is a great month, but I bet your little one catches up.

SaraLou: I hope this is a good sign for you!

Maryanne: How scary that must be. Hopefully Saturday will show everything ok.

MRS: You convinced me. I ordered a Doppler earlier today. Hope hubby doesnt kill me. Now to decide if I try with him there or not. I hope your back pain eases up.


----------



## Bug222

Khadijah- yes please stick around! :) 

Confuzion- wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow!

saraLou- wow those tests are much darker! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the results are great!

Maryanne- Im 11 weeks and still can't find the heartbeat on a doppler- my placenta is developing anteriorly (just like it did with my son) so it makes it harder. I hope the MS is just giving you a well deserved break. Will be thinking of you and awaiting a great scan on Sat xxx

Mrs R- i hope the pain eases for you!!! do you go to a chiro? it is still safe in pregnancy

AFM- 11 weeks today! MS has been horrible today- worse than the last few weeks by a lot. Have to head in to work in just over an hour for a nightshift. i think i can, i think i can....


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Khadijah, welcome!

Maryanne, hoping your scan goes well on Saturday. 

Best of luck on scans tomorrow, can't wait to hear updates!!

Happy 11 weeks Bug!


----------



## babyfeva

*Update for me*
I had a good scan. I measured 2 days ahead at 11 weeks 1 day. Heartbeat was 160 bpm. Got to see baby wriggling around and DH came as well. Since I measured ahead, they went ahead and did the NT scan and technician said it looked good. I will be doing the Panama test this weekend for genetic testing and to find our the gender! My next appt is March 20th for my 16 week ultrasound. I'm so relieved things are going well so far. I have a follow up appointment tomorrow with my doctor.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the scan babyfeva!! So cool you get to find out the gender sooner!! Do you have a preference?


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 11 weeks Bug!

Omg, MrsR. Is that a new ticker??? I pissed myself laughing at the Mom's uterus is the size of a grapefruit that she'd love to throw at daddy :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Glad everything went well babyfeva! I'm going in Friday for a blood draw for InformaSeq and should find out the results and gender soon.


----------



## Christi85

Awesome news babyfeva!! :happydance:
So cool that you'll be finding out the gender soon! :thumbup:
Same for you cutie! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats on the scan babyfeva!! So cool you get to find out the gender sooner!! Do you have a preference?

No preference. :)


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:



> Glad everything went well babyfeva! I'm going in Friday for a blood draw for InformaSeq and should find out the results and gender soon.

Yay for you too! It's crazy that it all seems so unreal.


----------



## babyfeva

I'll try posting a picture tomorrow.


----------



## lol2811

That's great news babyfeva!

I have managed to get in and see the midwife next Wednesday now. Just trying to focus on 1 day at a time, but it really is so difficult.

I keep telling myself we have seen little bean and seen a heartbeat so the odds are in our favour now, just so so nervous.


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats babyfeva! Really pleased for you!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck lol2811! Taking it one day at a time is a good strategy! Try to keep your mind occupied with other things.

My appointment is in exactly 1 hour and 15mins (will be leaving home in the next 45 mins), though I never end up being called in on time (appointments usually run between half an hour and an hour late :wacko:). Needless to say, I'm terribly nervous. Somehow I managed to be super calm all day yesterday and to have a decent night's sleep, but ever since I woke up I've been on edge. Can't seem to stop all those negative thoughts - argh!! :cry: I'll update you all as soon as I can.


----------



## carebear1981

Looking forward to your update Christi!

My doc office just called. Everything (bloodwork and ultrasound) came back great!!! :happydance: She booked me for my first prenatal appointment on March 10. I'll be 11.5 weeks so will probably get sent for the NT scan from there...
Why is time moving so slow!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck Christi! 

And I'm so pleased for you carebear!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

karenh, that's fun you ordered a doppler!! Just remember, it takes some women longer to find the hb, so don't get upset if you don't find it the first couple times. It took me 4 tries on 4 different days to find it!! 

Bug, I don't see a chiropractor and I never have, but my back is still hurting really bad today and it's really tempting. Congrats on being 11 weeks!!! I'm so sorry your MS is bad today. Hopefully it's just a fluke day for you.

babyfeva, congrats on a great scan!! 2 days ahead and a hb of 160 is awesome!! I'm jealous of you ladies that are able to find out the gender early!! My doctor didn't give me that option.

carebear, yes it's a new ticker!! I decided to switch it up for fun!!

lol2811, I'm glad you're able to get in next Wednesday. The odds are definently in your favor with seeing the baby and hb. Hang in there. I think everything will be ok.

Christi, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. It will go great!! 

AFM: My back is still killing me. I had back issues prior to pregnancy, so that doesn't help, but it's freaking me out a bit. I think it's because with my last mc I had bad back pains during the middle of the night after I started spotting. Obviously I haven't had any spotting and this is constant, it feels like it's in my bones almost. I'm pretty sure it's out or something. Not sure what to do about it. I may see if I can get into see a chiropractor or something. I've never been to one, so that makes me nervous, especially with being pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry your back hurts :( I've never been to a chiropractor... bones cracking gives me the creeps so I can't say anything to ease your mind. but hope you get some relief! Will you be talking to your doc about it soon?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, I called my doctor's office yesterday but she was out and the nurse is out until next week and my next appointment is next Thursday, so I'll probably just wait to talk to her about it then. I have a 3 day weekend because of President's Day and working at a bank...so I can hopefully rest it and it will feel better. I'm sitting here with an ice pack on it as I type this. I think it may be better then my heating pad. It seems to relieve the aches more. Probably because it's numb. LOL!!


----------



## Christi85

Ok, I'm back from my appointment.
And sooo excited!! :happydance: Baby is doing fine! We actually saw a developed baby this time with head, arms and legs clearly distinguishable. Hb was great (again, my doctor doesn't have sound equipment, which is a bit of a bummer as we don't get to hear it, but we could see it flicker away really fast, as it should). Baby measured at least 32mm (I say at least because my doctor said there might have been a little more left to measure that he didn't), which puts me to 10w1d, and possibly a little further along. By LMP I'm 10w2d, so right on target! He/she caught up from last time when they were measuring 4 days behind, which is great! :happydance:
Oh, and today for the first time I got an abdominal scan (every other time it had been transvaginal) and even with an empty bladder (because they always ask for a urine sample as soon as you check in) it was wonderful that the image was so good!

Got a referral for my NT scan (with a perinatologist) for 3/3 and I'm seeing the OB again in 4 weeks, when I will be 14 weeks along. Hope the NT with the perinatologist gives us some more accurate measurements and we get to hear the hb. Although now I think I'm going to get a doppler :winkwink:. 

I asked my OB about the progesterone and he said no need to come off it gradually and if I wanted to I could even stop now, because the placenta has taken over. I told him I'd rather finish my prescription (I've another 2 weeks' worth left) and he was like 'fine, sure'. Told him I was worried about withdrawal bleeding from the supplement and he said that progesterone IS being produced, it's just coming for the placenta now, so I really don't need the supplement anymore.

Only thing I should have asked him and I didn't in my excitement was about my weight. I'm little, so I kinda need the extra weight, and last time I had gained 2lbs. But when they weighed me today I had lost a little over 1lb. since last time. Hope this isn't a reason for concern. I'm thinking it might have been because of a big BM I had this morning (sorry for TMI :blush:) after 2 days of being constipated, so maybe it's just that. I'm going to make an effort to eat more, but it's not always easy. I have days when I want to eat every 2 hours and days when I get nauseous as soon as I put something in my mouth, in which cases I've had to eat less than I was planning on, just to avoid throwing up :wacko:

Carebear - so happy to read your news!! :happydance: Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Awesome news on your scan Christi!! So happy baby has caught up. 

Great news for you Carebear!!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, hope you back feels better. M6 back has also been hurting but I feel like it's my muscles. Ugh. Maybe we need massages!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Confuzion
How'd your appointment go!?!

Sarah
That is very strange. I know it takes a while for your hormones to go away but I'm pretty sure they don't get darker! I hope it's good news!!!

MaryAnne
I know my symptoms come and go. My doctor takes EVERYTHING seriously. Honestly it makes me feel better to know they are doing every
Everything they can. I hope you get some answers soon!

Mrs R
Back pain is no fun! Fortunately it's a very common symptom so I take it as a good sign. Your hormones are relaxing your joints which cause back pain. Embarrassing story: I had crippling back pain with my son. It wasn't all the time but when a bad one hit, I couldn't move. One time in my first trimester, I was sleeping and realized a REALLY had to pee so I jumped up to run to the bathroom. When my feet hit the floor I got a back spasm that was so painful I couldn't move and I ended up wetting myself. Lol! That one was an unusually bad one though.

Bug
Congrats on your milestone! That's great!!! Sorry for your morning sickness. :(

Baby
That is glorious news!!! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to hear what the gender is!

Carebear
What a relief!!! I'm so glad everything turned out to be ok!

Christie
Yay!!!!! I'm so glad you had a good scan. I can't wait to see pics!

AFM
Went in yesterday got a last minute appointment to get antibiotics for my UTI. They up'd my anti nausea meds yet again to help me keep the antibiotics down. I was certain they would do the Doppler because I was so sick over the weekend but they didn't offer it for some reason. I'm assuming it's because I have an appointment Tuesday.


----------



## Bug222

babyfeva- so glad your scan went well! yay!

carebear! yay so happy your appt was good! :)

Christie- woohoo for your good scan too! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi, I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! :happydance: I'm so glad your appointment went so well!! Yay!!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with first trimester back aches!! Ambiguous, I'm hoping I don't quite have your experience. Hahahaha!!! :haha:


----------



## Christi85

Here's the picture of the scan since you asked for it. Not great quality, but OB's equipment is a little old, so...:winkwink:
Will hopefully get a better one at the NT scan.
Scan pic says 10w0d, but that is because my OB's computer uses an older dating system which tends to underestimate gestational age, so doc said I'm more like 10w1d (or a little more, because he may have left out 1-2mm from measuring).
Also, there ARE legs :haha:, but the way this picture was taken, you can't see them here :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I can't see your pic until I reply...so here's my reply and then I'll reply again. LOL!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi85 said:


> Here's the picture of the scan since you asked for it. Not great quality, but OB's equipment is a little old, so...:winkwink:
> Will hopefully get a better one at the NT scan.
> Scan pic says 10w0d, but that is because my OB's computer uses an older dating system which tends to underestimate gestational age, so doc said I'm more like 10w1d (or a little more, because he may have left out 1-2mm from measuring).
> Also, there ARE legs :haha:, but the way this picture was taken, you can't see them here :wacko:

AWWWWW!!!! Hi, little one!!! :hi:


----------



## wantabby

Christie, carebear, and babyfeva I am so happy for you ladies! ! I took the day off from work today (I've been substitute teaching during our off season > self employed < ) I just couldn't be around them today. I know that is horrible since I am having my own child, but they stress me out! Lol!! I am feeling pretty good. Sleepy, hungry, and drooling are my main complaints still.. headaches are a new thing for me.. ughh!


----------



## karenh

Sounds like everyone's appointments are going well! I am so glad. I have come down with a cold and a sore throat. I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Christi85

Sorry to hear you're sick again karenh! Get better soon!! :flower:

MrsR - sorry to hear about your back too. I get occasional back aches, but it's more like nerve pain. Nothing too too bad so far. Hope you feel better soon! :flower:

AFM - I ordered the doppler this afternoon and it's already shipped. I'm impressed at their speed. They shipped it 2-day Priority, so I should have it on Saturday :happydance: Perfect Valentine's gift :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you Christi! :) congratulations!


----------



## confuzion

Christi - aw yay adorable scan photo congrats!

Carbear and babyfeva - wooohooo for awesome scans and appointments :happydance:

Jealous of you ladies not feeling MS! It's been kicking my butt lately. 

Ambiguous - hope you manage to keep down the antibiotics and feel better on the anti-nausea meds! 

My appointment went well. Baby is actually looking very baby-like now. He/she was moving around so much giving the ultrasound tech trouble measuring the hb though the flicker was as plain as day so no worries there eventually she managed to catch it at 168 bpm. At one point she was like they're doing a handstand! Haha my husband used to be a gymnast so I'm like cool, already taking after their dad!

Also measured 11 weeks when LMP says 10w2d so baby is now 5 days ahead (4 days ahead with the last scan). The tech said my due date should be September 3rd but I don't know if my midwives will actually want to change it so leaving my ticker the same for now. 

Had the panorama blood drawn. We'll know if baby has got normal chromosomes and find out what we're having in less than 2 weeks!

Can't believe we've officially passed all of the milestones from my 4 previous losses and so close to second tri now! I feel so much better emotionally.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats confuzion!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having!! Are you going to do a special reveal?

Great scan pic Christi!!

So sorry you are sick karen. Feel better soon!

I'm finally FINALLY getting to tell my parents this weekend. I haven't seen them since Christmas and it's both their bdays coming up so I bought them cards that say Happy Birthday Grandma/Grandpa. I wanted to wait to surprise them but I feel bad cuz a few friends know and my in laws know. And now even my boss knows and they still don't know. They're going to be so happy!! First grandchild on both sides so we'll have a spoiled LO on our hands.


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> Christi - aw yay adorable scan photo congrats!
> 
> Carbear and babyfeva - wooohooo for awesome scans and appointments :happydance:
> 
> Jealous of you ladies not feeling MS! It's been kicking my butt lately.
> 
> Ambiguous - hope you manage to keep down the antibiotics and feel better on the anti-nausea meds!
> 
> My appointment went well. Baby is actually looking very baby-like now. He/she was moving around so much giving the ultrasound tech trouble measuring the hb though the flicker was as plain as day so no worries there eventually she managed to catch it at 168 bpm. At one point she was like they're doing a handstand! Haha my husband used to be a gymnast so I'm like cool, already taking after their dad!
> 
> Also measured 11 weeks when LMP says 10w2d so baby is now 5 days ahead (4 days ahead with the last scan). The tech said my due date should be September 3rd but I don't know if my midwives will actually want to change it so leaving my ticker the same for now.
> 
> Had the panorama blood drawn. We'll know if baby has got normal chromosomes and find out what we're having in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> Can't believe we've officially passed all of the milestones from my 4 previous losses and so close to second tri now! I feel so much better emotionally.

So happy for you! If I don't change my due date then we're due on the same day!


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats confuzion!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having!! Are you going to do a special reveal?
> 
> Great scan pic Christi!!
> 
> So sorry you are sick karen. Feel better soon!
> 
> I'm finally FINALLY getting to tell my parents this weekend. I haven't seen them since Christmas and it's both their bdays coming up so I bought them cards that say Happy Birthday Grandma/Grandpa. I wanted to wait to surprise them but I feel bad cuz a few friends know and my in laws know. And now even my boss knows and they still don't know. They're going to be so happy!! First grandchild on both sides so we'll have a spoiled LO on our hands.

Can't wait to hear how your parents react to the awesome news!


----------



## wantabby

Confuzion, so sorry you are sick! But great news on your scan... 

When I woke up this a.m. I felt so normal it freaked me out!! I'm not sure if it is due to less progesterone supplements or placenta taking over.. I immediately broke out the doppler and found the hb.. I swear if it wasn't for that thing I would go nuts!!


----------



## Bug222

Fabulous news Confuzion! This is your rainbow! 

I found the hb yesterday for the first time- took three different attempts over the course of the day but I finally got it! This will be our announcement pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## carebear1981

Very cute announcement Bug!!


----------



## Christi85

Confuzion - wonderful news!! :happydance: You definitely deserve your rainbow after 4 losses, and it looks like this one is sticking :flower: Good luck with your blood test results! 

Carebear - good luck announcing to your parents! I'm sure they'll be ecstatic! 
We've told our parents but nobody else, and I was originally planning on telling everyone after the NT scan (at which I'll be exactly 13 weeks). But now I'm starting to wonder if we should just start telling people now. 

Bug - congrats for finding the hb! :happydance: And your announcement is super cute!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

karenh, I'm sorry you're sick! Hope it goes away soon for you.

Thanks Christi, my back is feeling better so far today.

confuzion, congrats on your wonderful appointment!!! Baby measuring ahead is great and I'm excited to hear about the chromosome/gender results!!

carebear, that's a super cute way to tell your parents!! Our baby is the 1st grandbaby for both sides too. So yes, it will be super spoiled!!

wantabby, I have broke out my doppler the past couple days for peace of mind because I've had a few negative days. Yes, thank God for it because it gives me peace of mind!!

Bug, congrats on finding the hb!!! You may not find it everytime, sometimes it's tricky!! I absolutely love your announcement...adorable!!

AFM: I've felt pretty decent the past two days (knock on wood) besides my back hurting and so far I feel decent today. Maybe I'm getting lucky and my nausea is going to go away now?? I'm 10 weeks 4 days...so it's possible. That would be great!!! When are all of you going to "officially" announce it to the world? Technically the first trimester is the 1st 14 weeks even though you always hear and assume 12 weeks. My appointment is this next Thursday and I'll be 11 weeks 3 days and I am trying to decide if all looks great if we should just announce it then?? What are you ladies doing?


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - best of luck tomorrow and keep us posted! Is your hyperemesis still gone?

MrsR - I think the end of the first trimester is considered to be 13w6d, so 14 weeks is supposed to mark the beginning of the 2nd trimester. Then again, a lot of people consider the 12-week mark to be the one. Not sure which one is right, but they do say that the risk of miscarriage drops to less than 1% past week 12 (although, even week 8 with a hb still carries a very low risk, something like 2% or so), so really, I'd say announce when you feel emotionally ready. I'd always thought I'd announce around week 12-13, maybe after my NT scan, but after yesterday's scan, I'm seriously considering telling some of our closer friends and close family now. So far only our parents know, nobody else. My husband wants us to tell now. I haven't decided yet. That being said, I'm not personally big on Facebook announcements. I won't be posting a scan picture, and since a lot of my Facebook 'friends' are more acquaintances than real friends, I doubt I'll be saying anything on FB for quite a while. Maybe in a couple months I'll post a picture of mine with a bump, or something like that. For now, we'll be telling our friends and family in private, via phone or email. Or in person for those who we'll happen to see in the coming weeks. I am thinking about making a cute announcement e-card though and emailing it to everyone who we want to tell.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Wow. I suck. I've been sitting on the couch, doing truly almost nothing, since the end of January....and I still just had to read through almost 20 pages of thread to catch up. I'm sorry!! Seems like everything is going pretty well for all you mamas though, which I love to see! 

I guess I've just been kinda blah lately. Hubby has worked LITERALLY every single night (and therefore slept all day) that I have been on bed rest. I've told him how miserable, isolated, lonely, etc. I feel, but it hasn't really helped. I guess it would help if there were a larger number of people who know I'm pregnant. Plenty of theories have been supposed, like he feels the need to provide, or he's worried and this is his escape, and so forth. I got to the point where I don't care. _I_ get no escape whatsoever. And to be quite honest, he was a workaholic when we met and this shouldn't surprise me. Most of the schedule was already set when I went on bedrest, so I guess it is what it is. 

In happier news, I had an ultrasound yesterday- baby measured 11 weeks (a whole day ahead as I'm 11 weeks today) and was moving around like crazy. Even looked like s/he was waving! So cute, looks very much more person-like than even the last ultrasound at 9+3. Good strong heartbeat with a rate of 169. Angel Twin's empty sac is still very much an empty sac and not a hemorrhage. It appears now to be somewhat distorted, possibly by this baby's growth. Apparently it looks like my placenta may end up being anterior which is slightly disappointing because I really REALLY want to be able to feel this sweet baby moving around in there like I know it's already doing. But in the end....what I want most is just a take-home baby, so as long as that anterior placenta keeps doing what it needs to, I'll be fine. There is a chance it could move a bit anyway. 
Unfortunately, we didn't actually get to see or talk to a doctor afterward, so for the time being I'm still on house arrest! I would also like to know if I still need to be on pelvic rest as pregnancy has bestowed upon me plentiful sex dreams that I can't do anything about for the time being. Our next appointment isn't until the 25th, and I'll need to go back to work the 22nd (if I am in fact cleared to do so) so I will call in a little bit and try to get some clarification. 

Keep going back and forth about when to publicly announce. I feel like we're probably (?) pretty safe now at 11 weeks, having seen and heard (at least daily on the Doppler, lol) baby's heartbeat. And then I think, maybe I should just wait until the "magic" 12 week mark. OR maybe I should just wait till the end of the first trimester? According to perinatology.com the first day of my second trimester is 2/28. That's not so far away. Then I think I should just do it and get it over with, now or never. Apparently most of the people hubby knows, already know, and know about the loss of the twin. I've been far more tight-lipped than he, both this time and last. So if lots of people already know, I might as well? 
And then I say "just another week or two" every time, so maybe I'll just regale FB with a picture of a newborn sometime in early September ;-) 
Speaking of FB, if anyone wants to be friends, I'd be up for that. 

some pictures, because everyone likes pictures? 
me at 10+4 a few days ago- it was a struggle to find the proper layering combo and angle to make me look even slightly round and not just like I'd been putting away one too many quesaritos!
and baby yesterday at 10+6. I'm amazed that there's a little person in there with a face, and little fat tummy, and hands....with fingers! I hear it's got a couple legs in there as well but we didn't see those ;-)
 



Attached Files:







10w4d.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6









56bfc4ed-1c3e-4119-9b49-1bda2b8903c7_zpspxxnkjh7.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Mrsgoodhart, I'm so happy your appointment went so well!!! I'm thrilled for you!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Fabulous news Confuzion! This is your rainbow!
> 
> I found the hb yesterday for the first time- took three different attempts over the course of the day but I finally got it! This will be our announcement pic...

Congrats on finding the heartbeat! Beautiful announcement pic too!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Wow. I suck. I've been sitting on the couch, doing truly almost nothing, since the end of January....and I still just had to read through almost 20 pages of thread to catch up. I'm sorry!! Seems like everything is going pretty well for all you mamas though, which I love to see!
> 
> I guess I've just been kinda blah lately. Hubby has worked LITERALLY every single night (and therefore slept all day) that I have been on bed rest. I've told him how miserable, isolated, lonely, etc. I feel, but it hasn't really helped. I guess it would help if there were a larger number of people who know I'm pregnant. Plenty of theories have been supposed, like he feels the need to provide, or he's worried and this is his escape, and so forth. I got to the point where I don't care. _I_ get no escape whatsoever. And to be quite honest, he was a workaholic when we met and this shouldn't surprise me. Most of the schedule was already set when I went on bedrest, so I guess it is what it is.
> 
> In happier news, I had an ultrasound yesterday- baby measured 11 weeks (a whole day ahead as I'm 11 weeks today) and was moving around like crazy. Even looked like s/he was waving! So cute, looks very much more person-like than even the last ultrasound at 9+3. Good strong heartbeat with a rate of 169. Angel Twin's empty sac is still very much an empty sac and not a hemorrhage. It appears now to be somewhat distorted, possibly by this baby's growth. Apparently it looks like my placenta may end up being anterior which is slightly disappointing because I really REALLY want to be able to feel this sweet baby moving around in there like I know it's already doing. But in the end....what I want most is just a take-home baby, so as long as that anterior placenta keeps doing what it needs to, I'll be fine. There is a chance it could move a bit anyway.
> Unfortunately, we didn't actually get to see or talk to a doctor afterward, so for the time being I'm still on house arrest! I would also like to know if I still need to be on pelvic rest as pregnancy has bestowed upon me plentiful sex dreams that I can't do anything about for the time being. Our next appointment isn't until the 25th, and I'll need to go back to work the 22nd (if I am in fact cleared to do so) so I will call in a little bit and try to get some clarification.
> 
> Keep going back and forth about when to publicly announce. I feel like we're probably (?) pretty safe now at 11 weeks, having seen and heard (at least daily on the Doppler, lol) baby's heartbeat. And then I think, maybe I should just wait until the "magic" 12 week mark. OR maybe I should just wait till the end of the first trimester? According to perinatology.com the first day of my second trimester is 2/28. That's not so far away. Then I think I should just do it and get it over with, now or never. Apparently most of the people hubby knows, already know, and know about the loss of the twin. I've been far more tight-lipped than he, both this time and last. So if lots of people already know, I might as well?
> And then I say "just another week or two" every time, so maybe I'll just regale FB with a picture of a newborn sometime in early September ;-)
> Speaking of FB, if anyone wants to be friends, I'd be up for that.
> 
> some pictures, because everyone likes pictures?
> me at 10+4 a few days ago- it was a struggle to find the proper layering combo and angle to make me look even slightly round and not just like I'd been putting away one too many quesaritos!
> and baby yesterday at 10+6. I'm amazed that there's a little person in there with a face, and little fat tummy, and hands....with fingers! I hear it's got a couple legs in there as well but we didn't see those ;-)

I'm so sorry that you're still on bedrEST and going crazy. I would be feeling so lonely too. Unfortunately guys just don't think like us women. Maybe you can tell a close friend or family member so that they can be there to support you or just to hang out. I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well.


----------



## babyfeva

I still don't know how I'm going to announce but may do it once we find out the gender in 2 weeks.


----------



## cutieq

DH and I are telling our close friends and family personally after the genetic test and gender results are back. Some already know.

That only leaves Facebook and I'm not sure yet what we will do for that.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks for sharing ladies. I think I've decided if everything looks great at my next scan this next Thursday (11 weeks 3 days) I'll officially announce it. It's scary to think about doing that, but exciting as well.


----------



## Christi85

MrsG - Sorry you're feeling so miserable (completely understandable), but hopefully the worst is over and you will soon be able to enjoy life again! Wonderful news about your scan :happydance:
Re your DH - if he had pre-scheduled his work, maybe it's not his fault/negligence. I agree about trying to get some friends/family members to come keep you company whenever they can. Though it sounds like you may not be needing it anymore now :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

I posted the announcement pic today :) strangely relieved it is over with and that I don't have to hide my running to the bathroom to puke at work lol

Mrsgoodheart- I'm sorry you are feeling so down. Bed rest is very isolating- must be even worse without your Dh around at all. Feel free to add me on FB (Ellen Korbutt) :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi85 said:


> Maryanne - best of luck tomorrow and keep us posted! Is your hyperemesis still gone?
> 
> MrsR - I think the end of the first trimester is considered to be 13w6d, so 14 weeks is supposed to mark the beginning of the 2nd trimester. Then again, a lot of people consider the 12-week mark to be the one. Not sure which one is right, but they do say that the risk of miscarriage drops to less than 1% past week 12 (although, even week 8 with a hb still carries a very low risk, something like 2% or so), so really, I'd say announce when you feel emotionally ready. I'd always thought I'd announce around week 12-13, maybe after my NT scan, but after yesterday's scan, I'm seriously considering telling some of our closer friends and close family now. So far only our parents know, nobody else. My husband wants us to tell now. I haven't decided yet. That being said, I'm not personally big on Facebook announcements. I won't be posting a scan picture, and since a lot of my Facebook 'friends' are more acquaintances than real friends, I doubt I'll be saying anything on FB for quite a while. Maybe in a couple months I'll post a picture of mine with a bump, or something like that. For now, we'll be telling our friends and family in private, via phone or email. Or in person for those who we'll happen to see in the coming weeks. I am thinking about making a cute announcement e-card though and emailing it to everyone who we want to tell.

Thank you! Yes it is still gone. Feel a little nauseous now and again but nothing major. Hopefully we will get good news today but for some reason I'm doubting it will be. Just got a bad feeling. 

Congrats to all the ladies on the scans and reveals!


----------



## cutieq

Best of luck today Maryanne!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mrs. G
I had an anterior placenta with my son and I actually felt him extremely early. I want to say around 14-15 weeks early! He was a kicker!

Good luck today, Maryanne!!!!

As for when I'm going to reveal....
I want to wait as long as possible. My in-laws still don't know and I want to keep it that way as long as my husband doesn't put his foot down and tell them himself. With my son I was about 24 weeks before I Facebook announced it. It's a long story but I only did it then because it was my birthday party and some of my guests work with my ex-bestfriend. She LOVES to gossip and I wanted her to learn it on MY terms rather than through the grape vine and think she learned something juicy that I didn't want her to know. I know it probably sounds juvenile but I didn't want her to have the joy of telling everyone for me and in a negative tone. We had been trying for over a year since our second miscarriage and I wasnt about to let her steal my moment and somehow turn it into something negative.


----------



## maryanne1987

Finally back from my scan. All seems ok. Baby measuring for dates but they are concerned that the heartbeat is a little slow. So it's gonna be weekly scans for a while but I'm so relieved jellybean is still ok. Doctor said it isn't slow enough to be considered a real issue, just something that needs monitoring. Thank you everyone for the support, i really do appreciate it!


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> Finally back from my scan. All seems ok. Baby measuring for dates but they are concerned that the heartbeat is a little slow. So it's gonna be weekly scans for a while but I'm so relieved jellybean is still ok. Doctor said it isn't slow enough to be considered a real issue, just something that needs monitoring. Thank you everyone for the support, i really do appreciate it!

Wonderful news!! :happydance: Sorry to hear about the hb concerns, but hopefully it won't be anything to worry about. Glad they'll be monitoring you weekly. That will give you a lot of peace of mind!! :flower: So happy for your Maryanne!! You soo deserve a rainbow!!

On a different note, can someone explain to me what is an anterior placenta and why it matters? And why it is unusual (if it is)? I know next to nothing about those things.


----------



## cutieq

maryanne1987 said:


> Finally back from my scan. All seems ok. Baby measuring for dates but they are concerned that the heartbeat is a little slow. So it's gonna be weekly scans for a while but I'm so relieved jellybean is still ok. Doctor said it isn't slow enough to be considered a real issue, just something that needs monitoring. Thank you everyone for the support, i really do appreciate it!

Great to hear and great that the doctor is keeping eyes on your lo. Glad things went well!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you ladies :) I'm so happy!


----------



## Bug222

Glad that your little one is still doing well Maryanne! 

Anterior placenta just means that the placenta is sitting at the front instead if at the back. It can make movements more difficult to feel early on and can make the heartbeat harder to find early in as it gets blocked by the placenta. Mine was anterior with my son and is this time too.


----------



## yazzy

Great to hear all is ok Maryanne and fingers crossed babies heartbeat is showing as normal at your next scan.

Bug pleased to hear you have have made your announcement.

MrsGH lovely to hear you had a great scan! Hopefully you won't be on bed rest much longer.

Sorry I haven't mentioned everybody...I've just read everything and can't now remember it all!

Afm once we've had our 12 week scan we will tell the rest of our family and close friends but no announcement on Facebook...last time the Facebook announcement happened once my daughter was born lol! 

Anyone else have horrendous bloating and trapped wind?! I've really suffered with it this time!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Can I ask you ladies ... Did any of u completely lose your appetite ? I'm not really that sick but nothing I eat is satisfying. I usually love cooking but right now all I wanna do is order healthy take away cause just cannot be bothered! Only thing that I crave is orange juice and lots of it, but I need to keep that to a minimum cause it's high in sugar arghhhhh.....

Maryanne my prayers are with you and your growing jellybean.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

The only issue we had with my anterior placenta was when my son was breech and full term they wanted to perform an ECV but couldn't because if the risk of detaching the placenta. He ended up flipping himself so it all worked out but if he hadn't I would have had to have a c section.

Great news Maryanne. Sorry about the heartbeat issues but I'm sure it's nothing. At least you get more scans now. &#128514;


----------



## carebear1981

Great news maryanne! So happy everything is ok :)

Chrissi - I haven't lost my appetite at all... in fact I can't seem to eat enough and I get nauseous when I'm hungry. Everyone is different. Go with what you want :)

Once I tell my mom tonight, she's going to tell everyone. She's got a big mouth... I'll probably announce it on facebook after my NT scan. Whenever that will be scheduled. I'm gonna guess after my March 10 appt. 

My cm picked up again today... ugh. It worries me cuz I feel wet and I run to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. I don't think I'll ever stop checking the TP every time I use the washroom.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh yay!! I'm a raspberry today!!


----------



## Christi85

Careabear - congrats for entering the rapsberry stage :thumbup:

Chrissi - I have days when I can't seem to eat enough and I'm hungry every two hours, and days when I'm nauseous and just keep my meals smaller. Haven't noticed a complete lack of appetite, but I've heard that before, especially women who experience a lot of MS.

Yazzy - At times I have bad bloating and trapped wind, but most of the time I actually feel 'normal'.

AFM - my doppler arrived. Got the Sonoline C1 with the 3mhz proble. I have to say, I'm slightly disappointed. The manual was in the worst English I've ever seen in an instruction manual (I bet it was translated by a non native speaker - nothing against that, English isn't my first language either, but you got to have a professional translation for a mass market product like this!). On top of that, it provides very little advice as to how to actually find the hb. I tried for about 15 mins, couldn't find it, and then I gave up, didn't want to overdo it. I do think I found my own hb at some point though, lol :haha: It was towards the left of my uterus, so pretty sure that was me, as it was slow for a fetus and every time I've had a scan baby's hb looked super fast. Baby is in a different spot every time I've had a scan, so I have no way of knowing where it is. If any of the ladies has any tips to share as to what to do to boost the chances of finding the baby (e.g. empty stomach or full stomach?/ empty or full bladder?/ lying on your back?) etc. please share. Today I tried soon after lunch and lying on my back. I was a little disappointed, as my intention was to use it no more than once/twice a week just for reassurance and to be on the safe side, so if I have to keep trying every day, that defeats the whole purpose for me. Plus I'm 10w4d, and that's exactly why I delayed getting the doppler until now - I wanted to be sure I'd be able to find the hb. Supposedly the 3mhz probe detects the hb as early as 8-9 weeks, so I had my hopes high. Frankly, it didn't feel that sensitive to me (and the manual says it's for over 12 weeks gestation, whatever). Ok, sorry about my whining :blush: I'm shutting up now :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Love your announcement pic bug! Haha Iain is such a cutie!!

Maryanne - yay on a good scan! If your doc said the hb isn't slow enough to really warrant worry but just monitoring to be safe, I would feel good about making it past 10 weeks! Did he tell you what the hb was?

MrsGH - I'm sorry bed rest is so lonely! I can imagine! Love the bump and scan pic :cloud9:

Christi - I have the same concerns about the Doppler--not being able to find the hb and then using it too often so I've just decided I'm better off not getting one at all. At least I can live vicariously through the ladies here!

Babyfeva - yay for being due date buddies! I doubt the midwives will change mine even though the baby has measured so much farther ahead twice now. But I figure it doesn't matter, baby will come whenever they want anyway! And maybe it's better to have a later DD so that I'll have a little more cushion time before they pressure me to induce at the end!

So lovely to see that everyone is making it to the point of announcing and I'm still here! :haha:, can't believe it! 

As far as announcing goes, my husband's parents know (because he was just too happy after the first scan not to tell his mom and I couldn't take that away from him after all the disappointment we've had). I've chosen not to tell my family yet. But now that baby is 11 weeks with a good hb and looking like a happy little wiggler, I think I will be comfortable enough to tell my parents and siblings after we get the results of the panorama back (still so afraid of chromosomal issues since they've caused at least 2 of my miscarriages).

I don't have a FB so I don't have to worry about that lol. But we won't be sharing the news with anyone outside of immediate family for a long time. Past 20 weeks at least. It's weird but I feel like the longer I keep the baby a secret the safer they are. I know that's dumb :dohh:.


----------



## carebear1981

Well, my mom cried. She and my dad are soooo happy!! My dad is celebrating now with some wine :haha: and then of course she did exactly what I knew she would. She texted everyone and anyone she knows... my phones been lighting up for hours now. It makes me a little nervous that something bad will happen now. I just can't stop her so I don't bother trying.


----------



## wantabby

What was the HB Maryanne? 

Don't freak Christi.. I knew how to use a doppler, as I worked at an OBGYN.. there was a u tube video posted on here some where. I find it best to lay flat and go about 1-2" above my pubic bone directly under my belly button and move it slow. Also make sure u have enough gel!


----------



## wantabby

What was the HB Maryanne? 

Don't freak Christi.. I knew how to use a doppler, as I worked at an OBGYN.. there was a u tube video posted on here some where. I find it best to lay flat and go about 1-2" above my pubic bone directly under my belly button and move it slow. Also make sure u have enough gel!


----------



## Christi85

Thank you so much wantabby - your tips actually really helped :flower:. I realized I was going too low before. 
So, I tried again this evening with DH and I'm almost positive I found it :thumbup: Almost in line with my pubic bone and a little to the right. At first I found it for all of 3-4 seconds, but the doppler quickly registered a 161-162 bpm. Then we lost it and it took another minute or two to find again, a little more to the right this time. LO must have moved, lol :haha:. The second time I got it for a good several seconds and the doppler went up to 145-148 bpm. Don't know why the hb would change in two minutes, but like other ladies have said, the actual rate displayed by these dopplers isn't to be trusted entirely, so I'm not going to worry about it. Then the baby must have moved again because we lost it again and I'm sure I didn't move the probe. So I'm now going to try it again in a few days since I don't need to keep trying. Found my own hb a few times in the process too :haha: Difference was that mine sounded much louder (aside from slower), whereas LO sounded as if it was coming from far away, but clearly much quicker. 

Happy Valentine's evening everyone! Off to celebrate with hubby!


----------



## wantabby

Yay Christi! ! I'm thrilled for you!! Have a great evening! !

My bean moves around too.. I will find it for a few seconds then it takes off...lol!


----------



## Bug222

That's great Christi! I have had the best success lying flat just before I'm about to go to bed. Empty bladder (which is the opposite of what a lot of sites say at this stage).


----------



## Christi85

Bug222 said:


> That's great Christi! I have had the best success lying flat just before I'm about to go to bed. Empty bladder (which is the opposite of what a lot of sites say at this stage).

Interesting! The second time I tried I had a full-ish bladder and I was successful. First time - empty bladder, but then again, I wasn't doing it right, so not sure the bladder had anything to do with it. Funny how different things work for different people.


----------



## maryanne1987

wantabby said:


> What was the HB Maryanne?
> 
> Don't freak Christi.. I knew how to use a doppler, as I worked at an OBGYN.. there was a u tube video posted on here some where. I find it best to lay flat and go about 1-2" above my pubic bone directly under my belly button and move it slow. Also make sure u have enough gel!

He said it was 133, they prefer it between 140-60 but anything over 120 isn't considered a huge worry. The fact he seemed positive has made me happy :)

Congrats on the reveals ladies! I can't wait to reveal now. Obviously going to wait a little longer due to the couple of issues we have had but hopefully after a couple more scans we will be able to share our news. Can't wait. Plus my little sticky out belly is becoming difficult to hide. People must wonder why I'm forever wearing baggy clothes now lol.


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> What was the HB Maryanne?
> 
> Don't freak Christi.. I knew how to use a doppler, as I worked at an OBGYN.. there was a u tube video posted on here some where. I find it best to lay flat and go about 1-2" above my pubic bone directly under my belly button and move it slow. Also make sure u have enough gel!
> 
> He said it was 133, they prefer it between 140-60 but anything over 120 isn't considered a huge worry. The fact he seemed positive has made me happy :)
> 
> Congrats on the reveals ladies! I can't wait to reveal now. Obviously going to wait a little longer due to the couple of issues we have had but hopefully after a couple more scans we will be able to share our news. Can't wait. Plus my little sticky out belly is becoming difficult to hide. People must wonder why I'm forever wearing baggy clothes now lol.Click to expand...

I thought 133 is fine for a hb :shrug:. I'm not a doctor, but anywhere I've read says 120-180 is what they want to see and that it's only considered slow if it's under 120. Good that you'll be monitored, but absolutely, nothing to be overly worried about :hugs: Plus I thought the hb can change through the day (just like adults' hb can).


----------



## maryanne1987

I've always read that 120-80 was ok too. But didn't like to argue with him. I even googled it when I came home and most sites said that it was in normal range but a few sites did agree with what he said. Maybe he's just being cautious. Although he didn't seem too concerned so I'm really hoping it's a good thing. Refusing to even google it anymore cause I'm only gonna worry myself. Just going to look forward to the scan next week! :) 

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## wantabby

I was wondering Maryanne, because my bean stays in the 130- 140 when I check. . It has been 167.. so I think it varies from baby to baby. I go Tuesday to the doctor and I will see what she says the hb is that day and ask her what is normal/acceptable. .


----------



## maryanne1987

wantabby said:


> I was wondering Maryanne, because my bean stays in the 130- 140 when I check. . It has been 167.. so I think it varies from baby to baby. I go Tuesday to the doctor and I will see what she says the hb is that day and ask her what is normal/acceptable. .

Your little ones heartbeat has been in the 130 range too? Well that makes me feel so much better. The few people that know I'm expecting have all been saying to me that their babies heartbeats were much higher. And I just keep thinking with my son his heartbeat was always in the 150-60s. With my angel daughter it was always slow, never above 140 and we lost her at 18 weeks. I know the doctors said the reason she passed was nothing to do with the heartbeat but it does play on your mind. As much as I'm trying not to worry and overthink things as the doctor wasn't super concerned it obviously does bother me. Be so glad when I can find it on the Doppler and check it myself. The week wait between scans is gonna be hard. Hopefully see a faster hb next scan. Just trying to stay happy that my jellybean is still there and ok.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Bug222 said:


> That's great Christi! I have had the best success lying flat just before I'm about to go to bed. Empty bladder (which is the opposite of what a lot of sites say at this stage).

I can't ever find it with a full bladder. Like ever. I tried once, because that's what I heard would help find it easier- ended up looking 10-15 minutes and never did hear it. I peed, and BAM there it was. Lol 
This baby's heartbeat usually seems to be like 168-176 or so by doppler at home. But my very scientific method of measuring is to take 30 seconds of video on my phone and count, then multiply times two. So there's that! 
For what it's worth, at our ultrasounds far it's been 136 at 6+6, 175 at 8+3, 185 at 8+5 (which the ER doc seemed to think was pretty excessive), 173 at 9+3, and 169 at 10+6. 

The only thing I've read into it so far is that per the old wives' tale, this may be a girl baby- corroborated by peeing on some baking soda which did NOT fizz, fuzz, or bubble like a beer- lol. Anyone else try out any gender-related wives' tales yet? I've only just now been "comfortable" enough to try the baking soda. Interestingly, I did it with my angel baby as well and had a completely different reaction- it went crazy and bubbled like I had poured a big glass of root beer.


----------



## cutieq

I tried baking soda and salt but it was too hard to tell what the outcome was.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hmm, baking soda and salt? I don't think I've heard that one before but I'm always up for peeing on something new!


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, so happy to hear your appointment went well. I'm glad they'll be monitoring you closely.


----------



## carebear1981

I haven't tried any gender things yet, but my friend told me to hold a string over my belly. If it circles, it's a girl and if it moves from side to side then it's a boy. I might try it soon. 

Found out one of my friends is 9 weeks last night. Instead of being happy for her, jealousy reared her ugly head... still! So ashamed of my reaction... I was polite with her and happy for her but after having a loss I still get annoyed when people tell me they are pregnant... and I'm pregnant!!! :( I should be happy to have an actual live bump buddy. and I guess I am. Maybe I'm also jealous of sharing the spotlight when this rainbow means so much to me. I really am happy for her. Please tell me I'm not the only jerk to feel this way :haha:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

You're not a jerk, carebear!! Please don't say that. I've had a few friends announce pregnancy since I've known about this little rainbow, and while it was nothing like the jealousy and even...I'm ashamed to say it...anger that I would feel during the baby fever days before my loss and after the loss before now- but I did feel some kind of way. A little twinge of something. One friend is two weeks ahead of me, and her daughter is like 9 months old. So two babies right in a row? Nice. I'm not sure what bothered me though- I am genuinely happy for her but I suspect my feelings have to do with the fact that I probably will never have another simple carefree pregnancy. I've lost a baby weeks before knowing, I've lost a baby the "regular" way with plenty of blood and gore....and it feels like she's just getting handed baby after baby. I have to try and remind myself of my friends who have struggled just to GET pregnant and sometimes still don't stay that way. Maybe they feel this way when I got pregnant so easily after losing my angel. I don't know. 
I know I have a LOT more pregnant friends, I'm talking like 6-8, but I ruthlessly unfollowed everyone with a pregnancy announcement on fb between October and now- there were a lot.


----------



## maryanne1987

Defo not a jerk! Honestly don't think that. One if my best friends rung me yesterday to tell me she thinks she was pregnant and my reaction was awful. I mean I think I was really snappy with her. My reaction was something along the lines of 'just take a test then if you think you are'. That's not like me at all. We have been friends for years. But it is the thing of she has had healthy baby after healthy baby, currently 3 boys under 6 and now a 4th child. I know I should be happy for her but at the time I was just filled with this horrible envy that she has never struggled to have a child. Today however I feel bad and will do my best to make it up to her. As it's not her fault we have struggled so much to have a second. You can't help the way you feel and in no way does it make you a horrible person. Hugs Hun.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks :hugs: DH said I was being selfish when I told him how I felt. Glad you both understand :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Andddddd I think I lost part of my mucus plug. At 11+3. Great. 

Ultrasound on Thursday was "perfect", couldn't talk to the doc on Friday to see about lifting restrictions. Forced myself upon my husband Saturday because it's been a solid month. 
Called doctor this morning, said I've had no bleeding etc., can I go back to work and can I enjoy the sexy time with hubby? 

Waiting for them to call back and passed a quarter sized glob of stringy brown blood and at least nickel sized clump of solid clear mucus. It's now pink tinged when I wipe. 

I can't have gotten through what I did, only to lose this sweet little rainbow now??? I listen to his/her heart beating so strong everyday. Don't know what to feel right now.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry your going through another scare mrs goodheart. I'm sure I read somewhere that the mucus plug can regenerate though? I think I read it in one of my pregnancy books. Will cross my fingers that all stays ok for you and that your rainbow is ok.


----------



## Christi85

Oh MrsG - hang in there! Probably your uterus still has retained tissue from the twin sac and having sex might have 'moved' things. I had something similar after my D&C for a few weeks. Every time I'd have sex with DH, I'd start bleeding again the next day. This happened every single time until I finally got my first post D&C period. Don't assume it's the mucus plug - it may just be retained tissue. But even if it is, that's right, the mucus plug does regenerate itself. When I was spotting on week 8, I thought I lost a small chunk of my mucus plug the morning of my OB appointment. I wiped and there was this thick, white mucus-y thing, mixed with some blood (sorry for TMI). Together with the spotting and the mild cramping I'd been experiencing, I went to the appointment convinced that things were bleak. Well, the baby was still there, had grown well and the hb looked good. Two days later the spotting stopped and two weeks later on week 10 I had another OB appointment and things looked good still! So don't despair and don't think the worst (I know easier said than done). Ring your OB, let them know what happened, and they'll probably get you in for a check. 

Re jealousy - I think it's absolutely normal when we've gone through a lot to have a baby, and we're still scared about the outcome. I have found that I've felt much less jealous of other women's pregnancies ever since I got pregnant again, at least after I went through the first few weeks and the baby was still there and doing well. I've already experienced some jealousy from the few friends I've told, which was quite unexpected. While some are totally understandable (e.g. one of my friends is 30 and doesn't even have a bf, so marriage and kids are still a distant dream for her when seemingly everyone else around her is doing exactly that; another one has kids but is currently battling a serious disease, so maybe it's hard for her to deal with other people's happiness etc.), their luke warm reactions still hurt me, I must admit. I try to get in their shoes and I totally understand, but it still stung that they didn't share my happiness. So that's the flip side of the coin. Knowing now how it felt to be on the receiving end of weird reactions to something that is so important to me, I now make a conscious effort to genuinely be happy for other people's exciting news. And most of the time I do feel this way. I hope as our pregnancies progress more and more, we will start to feel more secure and that will help any bad feelings that are still lingering go away.

Re trying old wives' tales for gender prediction - I haven't done any of that I'm afraid. I only know I'm supposed to have a girl based on the Chinese calendar, but in the last few days I've had a strong feeling it may be a boy. Most likely I will just wait for my NT scan at 13 weeks, which might give an indication of the gender, otherwise I'll have to wait up to 4-6 weeks after that to find out with certainty :flower: But that's ok with me. I'd be thrilled to have a healthy, full term baby, so at this point I'd welcome any gender :winkwink:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thank you, mamas. Pretty frustrated- I called the office and had to leave a message. They called me back while I was in another room and I literally touched the phone as it stopped ringing. Called back the very same second and got the answering service. At not even 4:30. Sigh. 
The VM they left said to call back in the morning after 8, and they can't leave a message because they don't have permission, even though I initial the same box on their beginning of year forms every year saying they can leave detailed messages in a voice mail. Bigger sigh. 
I am not content but have had no more bleeding or chunks of mucus, and I have listened to baby twice with the doppler since then. I truly think I might take a benadryl and go to bed early so I can call at 8 on the dot.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm glad to know I'm not alone on the envy train. Unless they've struggled, I feel terribly jealous. It's not that I wish for them to struggle too but I wish I didn't have to struggle so much and I feel like they'll never truly appreciate what they have. It was especially hard when they've had one miscarriage in the midst of their 6 kids and try to tell me they know exactly what I'm going through.

After my son was born. I was over the moon in love with him but I was still sad for my other babies. I had a lot of mixed emotions because I knew if either of those babies had survived I would have never had my son. I know I would have loved them just as much but now that I know him, it's hard to imagine life without him. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Basically if I wish my other babies survived, I feel guilty because I feel like I'm wishing him away but on the other hand if I'm glad I have him I feel like I'm saying it's not a bad thing I lost my others. I know I just made myself sound completely nuts but I have a lot of emotions. My husband wants to tell our son about his lost siblings as soon as he's old enough and I don't disagree but I'm worried if he puts any amount of thought into it he'll figure out that he would not exist if they were alive. I'm afraid that could stir up a lot of strange emotions. Am I completely off my rocker?

Sorry for your bleeding Mrs.G. it's a good sign that it has stopped. I know it's impossible but try to relax until tomorrow. It could be any number of things but the important thing is it's not a flow. Hugs!


----------



## cutieq

I hope you get some answers tomorrow Mrsgoodhart, but it sounds like things are all good with the heartbeat and no more spotting.

My jealousy has passed. Now that I'm growing rainbow I don't care who or how anyone else gets pregnant as long as I have mine. Pretty selfish huh? Now I'm truly like my profile image. EVERYONE HAS MY PERMISSION TO GET PREGNANT!

AmbiguousHope, I think it's an ok thing to tell him when he's old enough to understand. I remember my mom telling me that she suffered a miscarriage & ectopic before me and that they actually weren't trying for me because the losses were too great. For years my brother joked with me that I was annoying and noone wanted me :rofl: but my mom was great about explaining that she's glad it was me and that I survived and I feel pretty bad ass that I was the one to survive.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

You don't sound nuts at all, ambiguous. My son knows about our two babies who died and we will someday tell this baby about its twin. Those lives were brief but they mattered very much and I don't want to discount their specialness by pretending they didn't exist.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, sorry to hear about your scare. As others have mentioned, hopefully it isn't anything something to worry about. The important thing is that it has stopped and you can be rest assured soon by your doctor. 

Ambigious, I don't think your nuts. I am considering telling my son one day when he's much older.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thank you. More bleeding this morning including a clot. Spent a lot of time with the doppler! 
Did finally speak with the doctors office- I bought myself another 8 days of bed rest, minimum. We will have another ultrasound and reevaluate the 25th.


----------



## cutieq

Any reason they don't want to bring you in sooner? Or are they pretty confident it's normal?


----------



## Christi85

cutieq said:


> Any reason they don't want to bring you in sooner? Or are they pretty confident it's normal?

That's exactly what I thought. Sorry for more bed rest MrsG, but glad you can hear the baby through the doppler! What a relief!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, just got caught up.

Bug, I'm excited to "officially" announce our pregnancy too so I don't need to worry about anyone not knowing. 

Maryanne, I'm so glad baby is measuring fine and I've also heard a hb between 120-180 is completely normal, so I wouldn't worry about it. Plus baby's hbs can vary so much depending on if they're awake and moving around a lot or resting. I'm sure it's good to go, but so glad they want to keep checking you. That will be reassuring.

Chrissi, I lose my appetite here and there as well. I'm actually down 2lbs since I've been pregnant due to that fact. I just can't eat like I used to even when I am hungry and feeling decent. 

carebear, I check the toilet paper every time I go to the bathroom still and I'm 11 weeks 1 day. Probably will the entire 9 months out of fear I'll start spotting.

Christi, I'm so happy you found the hb. It took me 4 times before I found it. It takes some practice.

confuzion, I feel the same way about if I don't talk about baby much or tell anyone it some how will keep baby safe and I won't jinx anything. But I'm forcing myself to announce it if everything looks great after my appointment on Thursday. I try to tell myself whether we tell or not, it doesn't change the outcome. But trust me, I totally get it!!

Mrsgoodhart, I'm not a doctor, but I wouldn't think you losing some fluid/clots would be retained stuff from the mc of the twin. It seems like your body would eventually want to rid itself of that since it is not needed. Keep us updated. I'm praying for you.

AFM: I've got my next scan on Thursday and I'm nervous of course that something isn't going to be right. I've heard my baby's hb with my doppler in the past couple days, but I'm still worried it won't be measuring good or something. I'm praying it all looks great and if it does we will offically announce it. I'll be 11 weeks 3 days, so we figured it was close enough, especially if the scan looks great. So praying for the best and just want it to get here already so I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## Christi85

Wantabby - how did your scan go today?

MrsR - best of luck for your Thursday scan! It's a great sign that you've been finding the baby's hb on the doppler. I'm sure their development will be fine too :flower:

AFM - Some good news and some not-so-good news. 

The not-so-good news is that I'm suffering from a yeast infection since pretty much week 5. Symptoms include external itching, white discharge (luckily odorless) and in the past couple of days, an occasional feel of irritated vagina, sometimes out of the blue, sometimes when I pee (not burning though). My doctor ran a bunch of tests (urine) on week 6 and they all came back negative for a UTI or other urinal infection. He didn't take a vaginal swab though. His conclusion was, I must have a yeast infection. His thought was that the vaginal progesterone might be contributing to it, so once I come off it (won't be until late next week) he wants me to see how I feel in a few days, and if my itching hasn't eased, he was going to give me a cream. My acupuncturist who I saw today though told me that a cream won't do much, as yeast is basically produced from within the body. He'd been giving me probiotics mixed in my herbs in the hopes they'd help, and they did a little bit, but not much. Today, since I'm on week 11 and things are going well, he told me he'd add some more anti-microbial herbs to try and prevent the infection from getting worse. Basically we don't want it to become a UTI, because THAT can be dangerous for a pregnancy if it spreads to the kidneys, and THAT requires antibiotics (which he really wants me to avoid, if possible). Normally they'd start this sort of treatment from week 12 onwards, but he thought it is safe enough to start it now, and that it's important to prevent a spreading of the infection now. Needless to say, I'm freaking out as to whether the baby would be affected, but to be fair, I'd be freaking out even more if I had to go on antibiotics, so I'll take the herbs and hope for the best. I've also been ordered to stay away from dairy except yogurt and all sorts of wheat for at least 2 weeks. So I'm going 100% gluten free for now. And of course as little sugar as possible, but I was doing that already.

On a brighter note, I gave in to the doppler today (originally I had wanted to wait until tomorrow, but I was feeling like cr*p and worried about the yeast infection), and I was able to find the hb within a minute or two. Right in the middle and at the height of my pubic bone. The doppler started at 154 and went up to 166 (at which point I took it away), so I guess baby was around 160 on average, which makes me really happy :happydance: Also happy that I didn't have to spend much time at all trying to locate the hb and I was done in 2 minutes. This time I was lying on my back and had an empty bladder. 
Another thing that lightened my mood today is that my acupuncturist offered to help me guess the baby's gender once I hit week 12 (which would be next week), if I wanted. Of course I said I did. He said it's not a science and not to take it as a definite thing, but they are apparently able to use traditional methods, like slight pulse variations and some other calculations to try and guess the gender from week 12 onwards. So I was like 'sure, why not?'. So I may have a more concrete gender prediction to share with you ladies next week :winkwink: At least based on what a traditional doctor would do to try and guesstimate before scans were widely available. Though of course I won't take anything for granted at this point, but I thought it would be fun :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

So sorry about the YI. Those can be such a pain, but it sounds like your doc has a plan as a plan to help and I'm excited to hear about your gender! Diet changes and lots of fluid seemed to help me. The creams never did.


----------



## wantabby

My appointment went great!! 
Baby measured right at 11 weeks. The HB was 138, and the doctor said it was a good looking/healthy fetus.. Yayy!! I was amazed to see how much he/she had grown! It also kicked its feet and "waved" at us!! I cried... :) She is going to see us in 5 weeks instead of 4. I requested it because my mom is coming into town the next weekend for Easter and if baby cooperates we will have a reveal party. Oh and as far as posting on social Media. We did at 10 weeks..lol! Here is today's scan!


----------



## cutieq

Cutesy! Glad you had a great scan!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies. I'm glad to know I'm not crazy!

Mrs.G
Sorry you're still having a rough time!!! It seems like your doctor isn't worried, which is a good sign. Just try to take it easy as much as possible.

Mrs.R
I understand your worry but I'm sure everything will be fine. I hope Thursday comes quickly enough for you, you're almost there!

Christi,
Yeast infections are awful! Hopefully it clears up for you and you can get an accurate prediction on your baby's gender. That's exciting!!!!!

Wantabby
Love the scan! What a beautiful bean! I'm glad it all went well.

AFM
Today was my last day on antibiotics for my UTI. I'm very strict about taking ALL your antibiotics and it makes me angry when people stop just because they felt better after two days. Well I'm a hypocrite... I couldn't stand another day of taking them and the massive amounts of other pills to try to keep them down. I decided to skip one dose on day 7 and see what my OB said at my appointment today. She said to just stop taking them. Phew! I'm so glad to be done with those. That means I just went from 11 pills a day to 6 and potentially 4!
Anyway, I mentioned that I had some cramping today but I thought it was normal, i just wanted her opinion. They said the baby was too young to try the Doppler (which I thought was odd) and because of my history she didn't want to take any chances so she ordered an emergency scan to get the heart rate. Yay! We got to see our little gummy bear wiggling around. The heart rate was 158bpm. She was very pleased and even said it was measuring much larger than they had down. They had my due date as 9/16. I had my due date charted as 9/13. She said it's actually measuring 9/11. :happydance: Even Better!!! She said my risk of miscarriage has now dropped down to 5%.
My husband mentioned doing the bloodwork to find the gender so we went ahead and had that done too. I admit, I'm a bit nervous because I'm not 100% sold that I want to know just yet. I think it's kind of magical finding out at the anatomy scan and watching your beautiful babe bounce around while you hear those words. I'm trying to think of a way to make it more memorable for us than just reading a lab report. I'm open for suggestions! :) I thought about having my husband read it while I'm getting my next scan but I'm not sure if I'll get another scan until the anatomy which kind of defeats the purpose. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







_20150217_210619.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cutieq

Yay for another great scan! We're also doing the genetic/gender bloodwork and I worried if it would be uneventful or less special but I don't think so and seeing the gender on the scan for the first time, even if you know it, will be amazing! I bought a boy and girl onesie for us to swoon over once we get the call with the results and we will go to dinner so we do something to celebrate the gender. I'd love to hear any ideas you come up with.


----------



## Christi85

Aww, beautiful scans Ambiguous and Wantabby!! :flower::flower:
Congrats to both on your excellent news!! :happydance:

I had forgotten you had a UTI Ambiguous - ugh! :wacko: But glad you're feeling better now and you were able to stop the antibiotics! :thumbup:


----------



## wantabby

Oh, I forgot. . She did an unofficial NT scan and said she didn't think we had any reason to worry. She said if she saw anything alarming she would send me for another scan. I also asked about bd'ing because we have only dtd one time (poor hubby) she said to be easy and see what happened. My placenta is developed and she said it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on great scans wantababy and ambiguous!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on the great scans ladies! Bet your both so pleased!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the scans to you both!!

I have a friend who did a special gender reveal. She got her husband to read the results only and then he did a special gender reveal for her and the family. She had no idea what the results were but her husband did. Sucks for the husband, it makes it not special for him but he did get to see her surprised. 

I'm sorry about the additional bedrest MrsGH. Glad you are finding the hb tho!

I dreamt I found I was having a boy last night. I'm still getting very real dreams and last night the weirdest thing happened. Woke up and my whole leg was asleep. That's never happened before and I don't know if it's cuz I'm pregnant. It was the strangest feeling, not quite painful but different. Of course I had to pee so I was trying to walk it off. Almost fell down twice!


----------



## yazzy

I don't post on here too much but love reading how everyone is doing :) 

MrsGH sorry to hear you are on bed rest again. I hope everything settles down and stays that way.

Lovely scan pics ladies, great seeing them :)

Afm I don't have my booking appointment until next week, must get all my notes filled out for that. I still haven't braved getting a reassurance scan since my 6 week one, stressed me out so much I'm waiting for my 12 week scan.


----------



## wantabby

Thanks ladies! I appreciate all of the kind words! Great scan AH!! 

My nausea has hit an all time high today! Strange because I am so far! But today is by far my worst day!! I will take it if it means bean is healthy! I am just ready to be off of work and go lay down!


----------



## Christi85

Yazzy - can't remember what happened on your 6 week scan that stressed you out so much, but hopefully this next scan will be perfect and will put your mind to rest :flower:

Carebear - All sorts of weird things happen with pregnancy. I wouldn't worry unless it keeps happening, then I'd mention it to a doctor to get their advice. I too have been having very vivid dreams (usually not baby related though) ever since the very early weeks.

Wantabby - sorry to hear about your nausea. Mine was at its worst on weeks 9&10. The day I turned 10 weeks I had literally 'all-day-sickness' (no vomiting though).

I've noticed that my symptoms have subsided a lot in the past few days. Of course I'm also 11+ weeks, so that shouldn't be as much of a concern at this point (though I do get concerned at times). My boobs are still big and heavy, but they haven't hurt in days. And I'm back to (mainly) light nausea that doesn't even come every day. Last time I had bad nausea was on Sunday breakfast, but that didn't last long. It's been mild or absent since, and it had been mild or absent for a couple days before that. One thing I've noticed though is that I've been peeing more nowadays (not necessarily more frequently, but when it hits, it feels more urgent and there's just a lot more quantity-wise), and there are nights when I have to get up twice :wacko: to use the bathroom. I used to only have to get up once, and not even every night. Also, I've been experiencing a lot of guilt, even for irrational stuff. For example, last night I was sleeping on my side and a little on my tummy. I woke up panicking that I was crushing the baby's head :wacko: Needless to say, I'm still worrying if the little one is doing ok. The doppler is great for peace of mind, but only temporarily. Then I go back to worrying again :wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Christi oh my scan was brilliant, measured to my dates at 6+3 and heartbeat seen, had to have an early scan because of a previous ectopic. I think just because of my past mmc, I get so nervous leading up to going for any scans. I've been offered as many as I want but just haven't braved it! 

Wantabby sorry to hear your nausea is bad, I was hoping to hear it would be a lot better by that stage. Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Christi85

yazzy said:


> Christi oh my scan was brilliant, measured to my dates at 6+3 and heartbeat seen, had to have an early scan because of a previous ectopic. I think just because of my past mmc, I get so nervous leading up to going for any scans. I've been offered as many as I want but just haven't braved it!
> 
> Wantabby sorry to hear your nausea is bad, I was hoping to hear it would be a lot better by that stage. Hope you feel better soon :)

I see. I think all of us who have suffered losses can relate to that feeling. I'm always freaked out before a scan. My NT scan has been booked for the day after my 30th birthday of all days, so I'm afraid I will spend my birthday just freaking out about the day after instead of celebrating a new decade of my life :wacko:
GL for your next scan! I'm sure things will be fine! :flower:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

cutieq said:


> Any reason they don't want to bring you in sooner? Or are they pretty confident it's normal?

Yep, that's the thought so far. They said if the blood should happen to increase considerably or become bright red to let them know, otherwise they feel its just twin debris.


----------



## carebear1981

Christi - my scan was on my birthday last week. I kept telling baby that he/she better not make it a bad birthday. It wasn't. I'm sure you will be fine and it will be the best birthday present!

Good luck with your appt today MrsR


----------



## Christi85

Thank you Carebear :flower:
It's an important scan, but I really hope things will be fine. 

MrsR - best of luck today! Update us when you can. Looking forward to hearing some good baby news!!


----------



## wantabby

Good luck today ladies with appointments! Keep us posted!! Nausea is much better today, && since I am off my progesterone I have increased cm.. anyone else??


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck everyone with appointments today or coming up. Looking forward to reading all your updates! :)


----------



## carebear1981

Was at my doc office today. My HCG numbers at 7+2 and 7+4 were 95600 and 112900. I'm guessing so far along they aren't supposed to double (since she said those were good). 
Also asked about sinus medication since my sinuses are stuffed... she told me no :( looks like I'll just be hanging my head over the humidifier!


----------



## carebear1981

Wantabby - I wasn't on progesterone but my cm comes and goes all the time. Some days I wear panty-liners it's so bad


----------



## Christi85

Wantabby - glad you're feeling better today :thumbup:
I'm not feeling great today, after having 3 days where I felt fine and normal.
Lots of nausea and some dizziness :wacko:
I haven't come off the progesterone yet (I'm going to finish my current refill, and I have capsules to last me through Friday next week), so not sure what my body's reaction will be in regards to cm and in general when I stop. I've been having a lot of cm most days though. 

Carebear - I had no beta blood tests done past week 4, so I've no idea what the numbers are supposed to be further along. But if your doc said they look good, that's great :thumbup: Yes, that is correct, they don't double at the same rate after they reach 2000 or something like that. They rise much slower. And they're actually supposed to start dropping some time towards the end of the 1st trimester and settle at lower levels around week 14-16 for the rest of the pregnancy. Which explains why most women start feeling better by the end of the first trimester/beginning of second. Sorry to hear about your sinuses! :wacko: Mine have also been stuffed on and off, but not too bad so far. 

Anyone else doing an NT scan in the coming weeks? Mine is booked for 3/3, exactly at 13 weeks. I believe they'll also do a blood draw to test the Papp-A and free HCG hormones. I've declined to have the Panorama genetic testing though. Not covered and I'm not going to pay to have it done privately. Those of you who've done it - looking forward to hearing about your results (and of course baby gender :winkwink:).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies,

Just got caught up on everyone.

Christi, I'm so sorry about your yeast infection...so annoying, but glad you are getting it taken care of and will hopefully have relief soon. So excited you found the heartbeat with your doppler!! Pretty amazing isn't it!! My symptoms have gotten better as well and we're really close to the same due date. I still get bits a nausea here and there, but nothing like weeks 7-10ish.

wantabby, congrats on a great appointment!! Your picture is awesome!! I hope your ms chills out a bit soon for you.

AmbigousHope, congrats on your appointment as well!! Love your little picture too!!

yazzy, good to hear from you!! Almost 10 weeks!! Congrats and keep your head up!!

Mrsgoodhart, I'm glad to hear the doctors think all is well and you are still just losing some stuff from the twin. 

carebear, nice high #'s!! They do not double after reaching a certain point. They look great!!

AFM: My appointment this morning went fantastic!!! Baby's hb was at 167bpm and it was wiggling away in there!! So amazing!! My doctor, husband and I were having so much fun watching it move around that I left and realized she didn't measure it, or at least didn't tell me the measurement. But I figured if something didn't look right she would let me know. So I'm assuming all is well. Baby looked what it should look like at 11 weeks 3 days, fingers and all, so I'm not concerned. I'll attach a picture for you ladies!! I go back in 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







PicShop-6301A3E2A202427868A48C6FD14B182F.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## carebear1981

Yay!! Congrats on a great appointment/scan MrsR!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you carebear!!


----------



## Bug222

I'm so behind on this thread! Sorry ladies- I will go back and read tomorrow- I'm on nights right now so haven't had a chance to keep up. 

Mrs r- yay beautiful scan pic! 

I was 12 weeks yesterday! Yay can't believe I'm almost out of first tri!


----------



## Christi85

Wonderful news and wonderful scan MrsR!! :happydance:
You have every reason to be happy!! :happydance:

Congrats on reaching the 12-week mark Bug!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies!! Congrats on 12 weeks Bug!!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats MrsR on your lovely scan!!! I'm so glad everything is doing so well.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

That is true Cutie. I think seeing the anatomy scan well still make it very special!

Carebear, I like that way. It's very sweet. The problem with us is I don't want my in-laws to know for as long as possible so I can't do a gathering, no matter how intimate. Although I'm worried that that is what my husband is waiting for. Once we find out the gender he's probably going to want to tell them and I can't argue with him.


----------



## carebear1981

My DH said he was going to text his parents as soon as we find out... I'm like 'hell no you are NOT doing that!!' I wanna do a special reveal party with like cake or balloons. Something fun. He says a text... MEN!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Men! I guess I should specify that by "telling them" I mean telling them we are having a baby. I still have some very bitter feelings because of how they handled it when we announced our pregnancy with my son and I want to savor this pregnancy as long as possible before they actually know I'm pregnant and rain on my parade entirely. My husband says he isn't holding a grudge though so I'm certain he's going to want to tell them soon.

Everyone!
Now that no one knows the gender yet but many will find out very soon, I'd like to take a poll on which gender you think you're having (not what you prefer, just your gut feeling). I think it'll be neat to see how accurate our instincts are.
As for me, I'm pretty 50/50 but if I had to guess based on signs and symptoms I'd say a girl although my actual gut instinct says boy! My family and my husband's family predicts a girl. (My father in law doesn't know I'm pregnant but he told me he had a dream that we had my son and a younger daughter.)


----------



## Christi85

AmbiguousHope said:


> Men! I guess I should specify that by "telling them" I mean telling them we are having a baby. I still have some very bitter feelings because of how they handled it when we announced our pregnancy with my son and I want to savor this pregnancy as long as possible before they actually know I'm pregnant and rain on my parade entirely. My husband says he isn't holding a grudge though so I'm certain he's going to want to tell them soon.
> 
> Everyone!
> Now that no one knows the gender yet but many will find out very soon, I'd like to take a poll on which gender you think you're having (not what you prefer, just your gut feeling). I think it'll be neat to see how accurate our instincts are.
> As for me, I'm pretty 50/50 but if I had to guess based on signs and symptoms I'd say a girl although my actual gut instinct says boy! My family and my husband's family predicts a girl. (My father in law doesn't know I'm pregnant but he told me he had a dream that we had my son and a younger daughter.)

I have no preference whatsoever and I'll be thrilled with a healthy baby of either gender, but I'm going to say girl for me. Not particularly gut instinct (not sure what this tells me), but based on signs/old wives' tales like acne, morning sickness (though usually not intense), hb around 160 every time I've done the doppler (they say <140=boy, and >140=girl), and the Chinese calendar gender prediction :winkwink: 
Though frankly, if I'm told I'm having a boy, I don't think I'll be surprised in the least :haha:


----------



## yazzy

MrsR great scan pic! So pleased all is looking good!

Bug yay for hitting the 12 week mark :)

Carebear numbers look good. I was reading something last night which says hcg peaks between 8 and 10 weeks then starts to decline.

Thinking about gender I'm going to say boy for me, I just have a feeling about it. I'll be happy either way as long as baby is healthy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Massive congrats mrs r!! Such a cute scan picture! 

Congrats bug on reaching 12 weeks! 

And ambiguous I'm thinking I'm having a girl. Can't explain why but I just have a feeling :) the few baby dreams I've had have always been about a little girl, and even though people keep telling that babies slower heartbeat could be a sign of a boy I'm just still convinced it's a girl. Not that I mind either way though. Healthy baby is all I want.


----------



## carebear1981

I have a gut feeling it's a girl but my gut is always wrong :haha: so I'll say girl but it'll likely be a boy. I'll be happy either way as well tho :)


----------



## wantabby

I had a dream that I was having a boy and breastfeeding him.. So sweet!! I can't wait to find out what he/she is.. I have a feeling it's a boy though!! Anyone have results from genetic testing? If they have been posted I missed them.. :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Hey all. There's a September Sweetpeas facebook group started if anyone is interested. On BnB you can pm horseypants for details or you can find me on facebook and I can add you to the group. My name is Carrie Barnes and hmmm... it will probably say either Cambridge, Ontario or just Ontario as to where I'm from. Also there's a picture of me and DH as my profile picture (if that helps).

Or this will make finding me on facebook waaaaayyyy easier: www.facebook.com/carrieannstephenson


----------



## Bug222

my gut feeling right now is girl for me.. mostly since things have been so different than with my son.. but my feeling may change! :) you can't find out until after 20 weeks here so still going to be a while till I can find out


----------



## maryanne1987

carebear1981 said:


> Hey all. There's a September Sweetpeas facebook group started if anyone is interested. On BnB you can pm horseypants for details or you can find me on facebook and I can add you to the group. My name is Carrie Barnes and hmmm... it will probably say either Cambridge, Ontario or just Ontario as to where I'm from. Also there's a picture of me and DH as my profile picture (if that helps).

Ooooh I will join! Just gotta wait till I've made the official announcement. Otherwise it will pop up to everyone on my friends list what I've joined and that's my announcement ruined. Hopefully if scan is ok tomorrow we will be announcing next week. Can't wait!!


----------



## carebear1981

Awesome maryanne!! It is a secret group too. So no one should be able to see you post to it. I was worried as well since I don't plan on announcing on fb til after the NT scan.


----------



## maryanne1987

carebear1981 said:


> Awesome maryanne!! It is a secret group too. So no one should be able to see you post to it. I was worried as well since I don't plan on announcing on fb til after the NT scan.

Is it? Will join now then. Can't seem to find you though. Hmmm me and technology just don't get on :(


----------



## carebear1981

maryanne1987 said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome maryanne!! It is a secret group too. So no one should be able to see you post to it. I was worried as well since I don't plan on announcing on fb til after the NT scan.
> 
> Is it? Will join now then. Can't seem to find you though. Hmmm me and technology just don't get on :(Click to expand...

LOL I think I should be searchable :) you can also try Rose Yermom. She's from California and is the person who created the group

Edited post: you can also find me this way www.facebook.com/carrieannstephenson


----------



## Christi85

Secret FB group? Exciting!! I'll join now :happydance:
Thanks for the link Carebear, I couldn't find you at first either. I'll message you shortly, so that I can be added to the group :flower:

EDIT: Carebear, I just messaged you. Check your 'Other' folder. Since we're not friends on FB, this is where the message went (at least according to Facebook).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies, thank you all of you for your congrats on my appointment. :hugs: It kind of bugs me she didn't do an actual measurement, but baby looks great, so I'm assuming all is well and I Googled 11 week 3 day ultrasounds and my baby looks like those babys. LOL!! :haha: As far as guessing the gender I really don't know. Normally I have great gut feelings, but I don't right now. I have a few people that have told me they think it's a boy. But honestly, I have no guy feelings what so ever. Any guesses from you ladies???


----------



## Christi85

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies, thank you all of you for your congrats on my appointment. :hugs: It kind of bugs me she didn't do an actual measurement, but baby looks great, so I'm assuming all is well and I Googled 11 week 3 day ultrasounds and my baby looks like those babys. LOL!! :haha: As far as guessing the gender I really don't know. Normally I have great gut feelings, but I don't right now. I have a few people that have told me they think it's a boy. But honestly, I have no guy feelings what so ever. Any guesses from you ladies???

Hmmm....I'm going to say a little boy for you MrsR! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks Christi, that's what I've been hearing. It's funny because there are multiple Chinese Gender predictors and I get both girls and boys. My baby's hb has been right around 160-170 which says girl from the wives tale, I haven't thrown up which says boy, I haven't really craved either sweets or salty foods, just a bit of both so there clue there and I haven't done any of the old wives tales as far as to see if we can figure out the gender. So frankly I'm right in the middle!! LOL!! My husband keeps calling it a "him" or "he". Which is great, but I'm like "honey, what if it's a girl??" My in-laws are calling it a he too. LOL!! We'll see. Unfortunately I can't find out until after 20 weeks here, so I have to TRY to be patient!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats on that lovely scan, Mrs R! Love seeing those little parts when it looks more like a little baby person and less like a blob or an alien. The fingers especially! 

Happy 12 weeks, bug! I'm 12 today and it feels great. Soooo close to second trimester!

Ambiguous- pretty sure I'm having a girl, if for no other reason than this pregnancy is much different from the rest as far as symptoms. I've had little to no nausea this time- was pretty sick into the second trimester with the little boy snuggled up next to me watching cartoons, and pretty sick with my angel (who we think was a boy because damn it I peed on baking soda and it said boy, lol). Speaking of pee, my baking soda trick this time says girl also. Heart rate always ranges from 168-176, so supposedly a girl. I haven't tried dangling my wedding ring from a string or anything like that yet. Chinese gender predictor says boy- but as for the boy I already have, it said girl. 

Carebear- I requested you on fb :) 

and anyone else who wants to be friends there, I'm Kristen Goodhart. Profile pic is a green ribbon, cover photo is (I think) my son and his elf on the shelf, with the dog drinking the last of Santa's leftover milk :)


----------



## Christi85

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Congrats on that lovely scan, Mrs R! Love seeing those little parts when it looks more like a little baby person and less like a blob or an alien. The fingers especially!
> 
> Happy 12 weeks, bug! I'm 12 today and it feels great. Soooo close to second trimester!
> 
> Ambiguous- pretty sure I'm having a girl, if for no other reason than this pregnancy is much different from the rest as far as symptoms. I've had little to no nausea this time- was pretty sick into the second trimester with the little boy snuggled up next to me watching cartoons, and pretty sick with my angel (who we think was a boy because damn it I peed on baking soda and it said boy, lol). Speaking of pee, my baking soda trick this time says girl also. Heart rate always ranges from 168-176, so supposedly a girl. I haven't tried dangling my wedding ring from a string or anything like that yet. Chinese gender predictor says boy- but as for the boy I already have, it said girl.
> 
> Carebear- I requested you on fb :)
> 
> and anyone else who wants to be friends there, I'm Kristen Goodhart. Profile pic is a green ribbon, cover photo is (I think) my son and his elf on the shelf, with the dog drinking the last of Santa's leftover milk :)

I've sent you a friend request :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

Happy 12 weeks Mrsgoodhart!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay for 12 weeks MrsGH!


----------



## monkeysmommy

due Sept 16th 2015 with my miracle after a natural miscarriage on April 22nd 2013 :( 
prayers for all of us!!
:cloud9:


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome monkeysmommy. So sorry about your loss. H+H 9 months to you!!


9 weeks today!! :happydance: MS kicked my butt yesterday. Tossed my cookies for the first time. Wasn't pretty. Why oh why did it have to start late??? I thought I was getting off easy with just nausea...


----------



## maryanne1987

My little jellybean :) didn't stay still the whole scan. Wriggling and kicking away. Heartbeat was perfectly normal. Finally been able to tell my son he's gonna be a big brother, his reaction was priceless. He was so happy!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats Maryanne!! That's wonderful news and a wonderful picture!! :happydance:
Was this your NT scan as well?

Carebear - I got sick for the first time the day I turned 9 weeks. I'd only had nausea before. I haven't been sick since, though I've had days of bad (or even very bad) nausea and I've come very close to throwing up a few times, but was able to keep it down except that one time. For me, the nausea seemed to ease off around mid-week 10, but then I started getting it again some days on week 11, sometimes bad. So I'm not completely out of the woods, but at least I don't have it everyday now. Hopefully it will get easier and easier in the coming weeks. 

Welcome monkeysmommy! Sorry for your loss and best of luck with this preegnancy!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome monkeysmomma!!! 

Great scan Maryanne! Congrats! 

Oh no carebear :( I'm sorry to say my ms was the worst weeks 9-11- easing off a bit now. I hope the ms goes easy on you!


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi85 said:


> Congrats Maryanne!! That's wonderful news and a wonderful picture!! :happydance:
> Was this your NT scan as well?
> 
> Carebear - I got sick for the first time the day I turned 9 weeks. I'd only had nausea before. I haven't been sick since, though I've had days of bad (or even very bad) nausea and I've come very close to throwing up a few times, but was able to keep it down except that one time. For me, the nausea seemed to ease off around mid-week 10, but then I started getting it again some days on week 11, sometimes bad. So I'm not completely out of the woods, but at least I don't have it everyday now. Hopefully it will get easier and easier in the coming weeks.
> 
> Welcome monkeysmommy! Sorry for your loss and best of luck with this preegnancy!

No we have that in two weeks. Be nice to see baby again. Can't believe how quickly they grow. 

Welcome monkeysmommy! Sorry missed your post, congrats on your pregnancy!

Hope everyone suffering with sickness feels better soon!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats maryanne. Beautiful pic :) 

Great... so the worst of it is still to come. yikes!!! I don't mind it too much. Makes me feel like everything must be going well if I'm sick. Strange as that is


----------



## cutieq

I haven't been on much lately. Just popping in to check on everyone. 12 weeks today for me! Anxiously awaiting gender and genetic results next week and then I have another appointment the following week. Glad to hear everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on hitting 12 weeks cutieq! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Happy 12 weeks Cutie!!!


----------



## wantabby

I found you carebear, I'm Ashley W.. :)


----------



## yazzy

Great scan pic Maryanne, I can't wait for mine!

How's everyone's symptoms now we are moving further along? 
I'm 10 weeks now and finding my sickness is easing up a bit. I don't have that constant nauseous feeling. Still really tired and bbs are sore on and off. I remember with my daughter I had more good days after 10 weeks.

Who's next for a scan?


----------



## carebear1981

I have what they're calling my first prenatal appointment on March 10th. By then I will be 11w3d so they will probably have me book my NT scan from there. It seems so far off :s frustratingly slow the time is passing!
Had another dream I had a boy... starting to definitely doubt my feeling that it's a girl lol!! I'd be so happy for a boy and DH definitely wants a boy. He said there are too many girls in the house already since the dog and the 2 cats are girls :)


----------



## cutieq

My next scan is 3/3. My symptoms have gone down a lot but I didn't have a whole lot to begin with. I still get random headaches, slight pelvic pain, boobs are sore but not bad and occasional nausea but it's minimal. We're chugging right along ladies!!!


----------



## Bug222

I'm still really nauseated- especially in the evening, boons are sore on and off- lots of round ligament pains! No more scans for me till 20 weeks.


----------



## Christi85

I still get nausea on and off, occasional pelvic pain and occasional exhaustion (like last night, I passed out like a log at 9:30pm and slept for 11 hours :wacko:). Boobs are rarely sore for me in the past several days, but last night as we were about to head to my mother in law for dinner, I realized that my bra was way too tight for me to wear it comfortably :wacko:
So a new maternity bra is in order. Clothes still fit though (tighter, but they still fit) and I only have a tiny bump which isn't visible with clothes, so I'm going to wait to get maternity clothes until I really need them.

My next scan is on 3/3 as well. That is also my NT scan (I'll be exactly 13 weeks from LMP then). I'm quite nervous about it, but I try to think positive and tell myself everything is ok with the little bean.


----------



## Christi85

Speaking of symptoms, I should also have mentioned: hunger!! Or rather, this weird 'empty stomach' feeling that I get quite often, leading me to want to eat more, but when I do eat, I can't actually eat all that much. Either because I get nauseated or because I get full faster than usual, or both. So I end up having a lot of light meals and light snacks throughout the day (and occasionally, even in the middle of the night :blush:) as opposed to 3 regular meals a day.


----------



## yazzy

I'm also getting more of those pains where it hurts for a few seconds if you move to quick or sometimes sneeze, probably round ligament pains.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck to every one with scans coming up! 

My symptoms did fade but sickness is back full force now. I'm getting those weird pains when I move too fast too or stand up. Defo starting to feel pregnant. It's amazing, so happy.


----------



## cutieq

Ditto on the random pains. I pulled and tugged to get something stuck out of the closet and ouch!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I have a scan on Wednesday! I'll be 12+5.

Symptom wise- I'm still exhausted a lot- I usually nap twice a day, lol. Otherwise, my boobs are starting to get impressively large and veiny, my nipples are very tender, if I don't eat I get sick (but that's the extent of my morning sickness- sorry!) and my pelvis feels.....full. Which, I guess it is! My dog was laying on me yesterday and it was really uncomfortable! all the pelvis stuff is rising up out of there now! My husband hugged me not long ago and said he could "feel the bump".....awwww. Might have been half food baby, but whatever.
Also, I seem to be perpetually congested and sneezy- like I've sneezed more in the past few weeks than I have in the past year easily. No exaggeration. Probably upwards of 70-80 times a day. I initially chalked it up to being around the dog all the time since I'm not usually home so much, but apparently there's something called pregnancy rhinitis and, basically, if that's actually what it is, it might last for weeks and weeks or it might also just last the entire rest of the pregnancy. OMG! 

Interestingly enough, I have noticed the urinary frequency is starting to go away even though I'm drinking plenty. I know it will come back later in pregnancy, but this is a welcome break for right now :)


----------



## cutieq

MrsG, I also have rhinitis. Lots of sneezing and I'm constantly congested with lots of boogies lol


----------



## Bug222

oh gosh the peeing!!! no joke i get up every 2 hours to pee at night.


----------



## lol2811

Congrats on the lovely scans ladies!!

I am having another private scan this evening, my mum offered to pay to help ease my tension.

I was 9 weeks on Saturday and I also found little beans heartbeat on my doppler, was so shocked, didn't expect to find it yet!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome lol!! 

I am 12 weeks today!! It feels so unbelievable to make it this far! I am having more headaches right now. Back/joint pain, gas, and I'm guessing round ligament pain?? It is across my pelvis/ to hips & is worse after being active during the day. Hunger, nausea, and frequent urination are subsiding. . I am still tired!! Lol!! Breasts are only slightly tender occasionally now.. I think that is all for now. Haha!


----------



## babyfeva

Aah so much catching up. Welcome monkeys momma. 

Congrats on the beautiful scan maryanne!


----------



## babyfeva

Best if luck on your scan on Wednesday Mrs G. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan today lol2811!

Happy 12 weeks wantabby!


----------



## Bug222

Happy 12 weeks wantabby!

Hope you have a great scan lol!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 9 weeks lol! And good luck with your scan! :flower:

Congrats on hitting 12 weeks wantabby! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies!

I think I'm caught up on everyone. As far as pelvic pains go, I get them too if I move weird/quickly and they're sharp and only last a few seconds. My boobs are still a bit sore, but mainly my nipples are super sensitive and not in a good way! My ms was at it's worst from 7 weeks to about 10 1/2 weeks. It's been pretty good since and I'm 12 weeks today!! :happydance: I get a bit icky feeling here an there, but nothing major. I can't eat as much as I used to be able to either. I eat smaller meals/snacks throughout the day. I get full so much quicker! I have noticed I don't pee as often, but when I do pee it's always a lot. LOL!! I have have the sniffles and sneezes too.

Welcome monkeysmommy!! I'm so sorry for your loss, but congrats on being pregnant again!! Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

carebear, my ms was at it's worst from 7 weeks to about 10 1/2 weeks. Hopefully yours will come and then chill out quickly for you!!

maryanne, love your scan picture!! Hi baby!!

lol, I found my baby's hb with my doppler at 9 weeks too!! It's amazing!!

It's so exciting all of us ladies hitting the 12 weeks mark!! Then there are lots of you not far behind that!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats to you all on hitting 12 weeks!! I feel sooo behind since I'm the end of September!! :haha: I'm feeling a bit better today than I was the last few days. I figured out a good schedule for taking the diclectin to help nausea. I'm finding my appetite has definitely gone down and I'm repulsed by most food. Today I'm living off of strawberries (which has been my craving) and goldfish. Oh and I really want french fries and ketchup! I wake up at least once a night to pee. Still have sore/sensitive bbs. And exhausted... sooo exhausted... I had a 4 hour nap saturday!


----------



## Christi85

Hopefully this post isn't a downer for those of you hoping for MS to go away, but I had a pretty bad bout of MS after breakfast this morning and I'm 11w6d :wacko:
Still no throwing up, but I sure came extremely close a few times for those excruciating 5 minutes. I'm feeling ok now though :haha:

I was wondering if anyone else, especially those of you on vaginal progesterone, have had any vaginal pain? I've been having it on and off for the past week and it's been no fun. It could be from the yeast infection, but it's actually listed as one of the side effects of vaginal progesterone, so I'm hoping (and leaning towards the explanation that) it's that. I can't wait to get off the progesterone (last capsule will be used on Friday this week), though I'm still a little apprehensive/nervous about coming off at once, but I keep telling myself I should be fine. Seems like everyone else is fine after coming off the progesterone, so...
I'm definitely ready to stop though, I'm getting sick of the side effects, and I also wonder if this is making my MS last this long. Not to mention potentially contributing to the yeast infection...

Congrats on 12 weeks MrsR!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies, I'm thrilled I'm at 12 weeks, but still worry a lot!! :dohh: 

Carebear, I'm glad you've figured out a good routine with your medicine. At least you're having cravings!! That's a good start!!

Christi, glad your nausea only lasted about 5 min this morning and you didn't actually throw up. But that's no fun. It's the worst feeling!! :nope:


----------



## wantabby

Christi~ I have been off Progesterone (oral) for about a week. I have noticed my breast pain and hunger have definitely subsided. As far as vaginal pain, I never had any?? Today I am having what feels like sharp pains in my cervix area.. which is weird. It is the first time it has happened?? I checked my cervix && no blood so I am guessing it's ok??


----------



## cutieq

Very quick pop in but I owe you ladies an update. I got my results back and all genetic testing was normal and I'm having a baby boy! 

Will be back on tonight to catch up.


----------



## Chrissi1981

cutieq said:


> Very quick pop in but I owe you ladies an update. I got my results back and all genetic testing was normal and I'm having a baby boy!
> 
> Will be back on tonight to catch up.

Yay!! Congratulations !! Xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

YAY CUTIE!!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team blue cutie!!


----------



## confuzion

I have to make team blue, team pink, team yellow badges for this group soon!

We got our results today too :happydance:, baby is low risk for everything and we are having a human! Haha I'm waiting until tomorrow to tell all my BnB ladies what our little one's sex is :)


----------



## confuzion

Oh and re:the morning sickness. I hoped I would be feeling better by now (11+6 by LMP and 12+4 by baby's measurement) BUT, I just got back from the bathroom where I was puking my guts out. All my apps keep saying, by now your hormones should be normalizing and you will be feeling better.....I wish!


----------



## Christi85

Wow, wonderful news Cutie and Confuzion!!! :happydance:
So happy for both of you!! :happydance:

Cutie - yay for baby boy!! :happydance:

Confuzion - can't wait until you're ready to reveal what you're having :flower:

(I have my acupuncture appointment tomorrow afternoon, and since I'll be 12 weeks, my acupuncturist will attempt to guess the gender I'm having by using some traditional methods :winkwink: Pretty excited about that, although it's nothing scientific, so it's not like I'll be running off to buy blue or pink paint, lol :haha: It's more for fun, but it will be a first guess, and we'll see if he's right or not whenever a scan reveals the gender with certainty. I'll update you tomorrow on his guess, but I won't go team blue or pink just yet. I'll wait until it's confirmed - or changed - by a scan, which could be weeks later).

Wantabby - that's the kind of pain I've been talking about, though mine are not exactly on the cervix, they feel more shallow. Like on the vaginal walls, but pretty low down. I'd read that they could be growing pains, although I also blame mine on the vaginal progesterone I've been taking. I'll ask the doc at my NT scan and see what they say. I've also been having other random pains, including some cramping and also occasional pain on the pubic bone :shrug:


----------



## confuzion

christi - my acupuncturist told me she had no idea :haha:. At least she was honest!

I made these!

https://i.imgur.com/E8hgOTw.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/E8hgOTw.gif[/img][/url]


https://i.imgur.com/TDUhBYp.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2267813-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/TDUhBYp.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Christi85

Aww, these are cute badges confuzion!! :flower::flower:
For you, I'm going to guess 'girl'. Looking forward to your revelation tomorrow :flower:

Re acupuncturists: yeah, I have heard that sometimes, depending on what's going on with the Mom, they aren't able to tell. I think they mostly base it on the pulse and that they take the pulse on both sides and see what's stronger or something like that. Sometimes the difference isn't that obvious. I have also heard that, when they are able to tell, they are very often accurate. I'll let you all know what I'm told tomorrow, if anything.


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Cutie! ! Team Blue!!

can't wait to find out from you confuzion!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Cutie and Confuzion!!


----------



## Bug222

Oh they are so cute Confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks bug. I know most of the ladies in here probably won't be finding out until later but I figured why not! Maybe you can add them to the front page when you have time?

I can't wait to share our news with you guys! Ever since finding out, all I want to do is shop!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Confuzion, congrats on baby being healthy!! I also can't wait to hear what the gender is!!! 

Christi, looking forward to seeing what your acupuncturist guesses!!


----------



## Bug222

Will do later when Iain is in bed and I can get on my laptop :)


----------



## cutieq

thanks! New sig added!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats cutie and confuzion on your great test results! Sweet little baby boy and baby human lol!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats cutie! How exciting! 

Can't wait to hear your news confuzion.

We are gonna pay for a private scan to find out the gender in 4 weeks. I really wanted to stay team yellow but oh is so excited that I feel bad making him wait. He never kicked up a fuss when I said I wanted to stay yellow but I could tell he was disappointed. But when I told him I didn't mind us finding out he was so happy. Defo worth it :)


----------



## yazzy

Cutie congrats on a baby boy :) 

Confusion I can't wait to hear what you are having! And congrats on test results being good.

My symptoms have changed again, boobs seem to get sore in the evenings and although I still feel icky through the day it seems to have gone down a notch. I'm just hoping all is still ok!


----------



## lol2811

My scan last night went really well, so pleased!!

Baby is now 22mm so showing as 8w6days (9 weeks today), so has caught up from the last scan when I was showing a week behind, so a little more relaxed now. Starting to grow little arms and legs and was wriggling around, so wonderful to see.

Just checking the post everyday now waiting for my 12 week scan to come through so I can announce it officially. I told work today so they know.

Really starting to become real now!!


----------



## cutieq

Great news lol2811! Glad it's becoming more real. I'm planning to announce next week. I hope my baby boy catches up in growth, he's been about 6 days behind. This gives me a lot of hope!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on a great scan lol!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats lol2811 on a great scan and baby catching up.


----------



## babyfeva

I should know my baby's gender by next Wednesday!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on your scan lol! Great news! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear about your baby's gender babyfeva! :flower:

Looking forward to confuzion's revelation too! :happydance:

Cutieq - at my 8 week scan my baby was measuring 4 days behind. Doctor wasn't concerned, but I was worried because I worry about everything :blush:. At my 10 week scan, he/she had caught up and measured only 1 day behind (or right on target by some other gestational dating systems). I'm sure your baby will have caught up by the next time you see him on scan :flower:

AFM: I had one of the worst MS days last night. No vomiting as usual, but stomach turning, really slow digestion, bad heartburn at some point AND sore tummy to make it all worse. I was really miserable! What helped me was to have some carbonated water, which I'm not usually a fan of, but it helped a lot in this case. Hope today is a better day. I'll update you all later in the afternoon about what my acupuncturist guesses. Just hope he is able to make a guess at all! Sometimes they can't :shrug: 
And OMG, 12 weeks today!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on 12 weeks Christi! Can't wait to hear what your acupuncturist guesses are :)

Excited for your gender reveal confuzion! And for yours next week too babyfeva!

Congrats on the scan lol!!


----------



## confuzion

We are having a little girl ladies! Hehe first team pink in the group! So excited to use this girl like a doll and dress her up in fancy outfits everyday lol. 

Lol - congrats on wonderful scan and baby catching up!

Can't wait for your reveal babyfeva!

Yazzy - my symptoms have changed throughout too I'm sure all is well!

Can't wait to find out what you're having Maryanne! I originally wanted to stay team yellow but figured it might be good for me to find out since I was having detachment issues. So glad I decided to! Feels so much more real now and I can't stop picturing what my little super girl is gonna look like :cloud9:.

Carbear - sorry you had such a rough night. I find carbonated water makes me burp too much and burping brings on my gag reflex for some reason!!


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Confuzion!! Team PINK!! How exciting!!! 

My headaches are constant now.. It isn't bad if I am sitting or laying, but when I stand it is terrible..


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!!

yazzy, I started to feel quite a bit better right around 10 1/2 weeks.

lol, congrats on your great scan and I'm so glad baby has caught up!!

babyfeva, I'm excited to hear the gender of your baby next week!!

Christi, congrats on being 12 weeks!!!

confuzion, congrats on having a little girl!!!


----------



## wantabby

With all the gender announcements I am getting excited so, I did a Chinese gender predictor from two different websites. One said girl, one says boy!! UGHHHHHH!! So I am stuck in gender limbo still.... :/ lol!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink confuzion!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby I have gotten that with the gender predictors too!! The one I have posted is one that my friend says was right for her and many other ladies, so I used that one. :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

MrsR, I just did that one again in your sig and it said boy for me lol


----------



## confuzion

I just did it and it said girl for me! So it seems it's right for both me and cutie!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congratulations Cutie and Confuzion!!!!!!! That is great news! Sorry I don't have a lengthier message for everyone ATM. It's been busy around here and I haven't had time to read all the messages.


----------



## Christi85

Confuzion - congrats on carrying a little baby girl!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
It will be so much fun dressing her up and all :flower:

AFM: Just back from my acupuncture session. My acupuncturist did the thing with my pulse on both sides and...though he says it's not an exact science and he could be wrong....his guess for me is...a baby BOY!!!! :flower::flower::flower:
Like I said, I won't go team blue just yet, I'll wait for it to be confirmed (or not) by a scan, which could be another 2 months away :wacko::wacko:
But it's great to have a first guess and we'll see what happens :winkwink:
Hopefully I won't have to wait 'till 20 weeks to find out for sure!!


----------



## wantabby

Well confuzion and cutie were right. When I do the one on your page Mrs.R I get boy!! Only 4 weeks until I find out if it's right! Lol


----------



## Christi85

Hmm...it says girl for me, but like I said above, I've been told it's likely a boy. So we shall see.. :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

it says boy for me... but then I did it with my info from when I was pregnant with Iain and that said girl.. which he def isn't!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats on your sweet baby girl, confuzion! 

I tried that particular gender predictor and it says this baby is a boy....and that my 6 year old son is a girl. Lol

Scan tomorrow! In 13 hours actually, lol. I'll be 12+5. It's our 6th scan this pregnancy but it never gets old seeing our tiny human. I knooooowwww it's much too early but I would be lying if I said that I'm not going to analyze what we see anyway!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on team pink confuzion! And your prediction of a boy Christi! You ladies are making me so excited now about finding out if jellybean is team pink or blue. I've already been analysing our latest scan pics to try and guess. Tried the forehead theory and would try the nub theory but have no idea what I'm looking for on the pictures! Guess we will know in four weeks! Eeeek! 

How's everyone's bumps looking? Mine has suddenly shot out. I mean over the last week it's suddenly very there! I love it but worried it's a bit early. Anyone else getting their bump yet? 

Good luck with your scan Mrs g!


----------



## lol2811

Thanks everyone!

Congrats on finding out the gender ladies, unfortunately I won't get to find out until my 20 week scan.

Finally got round to uploading my other scan pics.

First one is from 6w6d:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll195/lols2601/47bbefec-8ae5-4cfa-8199-4146bd50f92d_zpsbhg50zb1.png

And this one from 9w2d:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll195/lols2601/3f7340ac-cf78-4671-9f0b-6bc5e69e4510_zps3wjftkl7.jpg


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats lol! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## yazzy

Lovely pics lol. 

Maryanne considering with my daughter I didn't show until 6 months and stayed in normal clothes the whole pregnancy, this time I already have a bump going on. Well a bloated bump as technically my uterus won't have popped up yet!

I feel so wiped out at the mo, tiredness has ramped up a level...anyone else exhausted?!


----------



## carebear1981

I'm always tired though I try to push through. On the weekend I had a 4 hour nap! 
As for a bump... I definitely feel heavy and bloated and I can't wear any of my jeans but it's likely just bloat since I'm so early. Plus I had a bit of a belly to begin with :)


I tried the gender test. It says girl for me


----------



## lol2811

I have def got some bloat and already feel huge, although I have actually lost nearly half a stone since I have been pregnant.

I'm predicted a boy. A little girl would be lovely as I have a little boy, but either is fine.


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - I have a little bump in my lower tummy and my uterus is definitely rounder/more protruded down there, however you can't tell with clothes that I'm pregnant. I still haven't needed to buy any maternity clothes, though I've stopped wearing all my tighter pre-pregnancy clothes and the more comfy ones now fit tighter, I've noticed. 
They say it takes longer to show with first pregnancies and then you start showing earlier with subsequent ones. My Mom didn't start showing until she was 5 months along when she was pregnant to me (first pregnancy) and we have similar body types, so I wouldn't be surprised if I don't show yet for another month or two.


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.G, keep us posted! Good luck today!! 

Nice scans lol!! 

Maryanne, my "bump" aka bloat comes and goes. It is generally much more prominent after I eat. I will take a pic n update. I have taken weekly pics and I'm due to take my 12 week (a little late..lol )


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I guess Ive had a few pregnancies before so maybe that's why I'm showing sooner but it's just appeared out of nowhere and its shocked me. Ive had a little bloat bump for the last few weeks but now it looks really different. I love it though! Honestly never thought I'd get a bump again :) time to get oh to take the first bump pics I think :)


----------



## Christi85

How did your scan go MrsG?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So! Baby measured 1-2 days ahead, good strong heart rate of 171. Moving like crazy, all over the place! 
Baby and his/her sac are now squishing the twin sac, to the point where it's not all visible in one shot and measures significantly smaller than the healthy sac; in fact, the twin sac is smaller than baby is now! 

I let them know I've been oozing brown blood for around 10 days, they said to expect that- then RELEASED ME FROM BED AND PELVIC REST! It's been a month, I hardly know what to do with myself. I will return to work with absolutely no restrictions next Tuesday. I am both nervous, and semi-excited for the social aspect of things. 

We go back for yet another follow-up ultrasound (which I don't mind at all as I love every peek at this little one) in two weeks, when I will be 14+6. Then two weeks after that is a completely normal, healthy, business-as-usual prenatal visit. Yay!! It occurred to me just now that I'll be almost 17 weeks at that visit...AKA almost halfway done cooking! Time flies when you worry endlessly?? lol 

Thirteen weeks tomorrow :) when are we calling the end of the first trimester....at or after 13 completed weeks?
 



Attached Files:







12w5d.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

Great news!!! I'm 13 weeks Saturday. Idk when to call it. Maybe we make our own rules


----------



## Christi85

Great news and great scan Mrs. G! Congrats!! :happydance:

I've heard both week 13 and week 14 being considered the beginning of the second trimester. In Europe (where I am from) people tend to think it's week 13. Here in the US I'm hearing more week 14. So I guess whatever floats your boat :winkwink: I'll probably call it at 14 weeks, just to be 100% sure.

AFM: I had a bad (emotionally) day today. I'd been feeling very happy in the previous days, but today I woke up feeling negative. Naturally, I tried the doppler for some reassurance. And couldn't locate the hb to save my life :cry:. Or, I did, but only for a split second or so, and then it went away and I couldn't find it again. So then I put it away and tried again a couple hours later. I had better luck this time, but it was still just a couple seconds in the 140s-150s, and I really wanted a more consistent reading. So I put it away again, and tried YET again an hour or so later, because it was bugging me. This time I was able to get several seconds of a 140s-150s reading, and that was enough, but I thought I was hearing the baby through the cord or something, as it didn't sound exactly the way I remembered it - then again, I may be wrong. So I did some googling and found some very contradicting info - some people saying you may be picking up the placenta instead of the baby and the placenta has a rate that matches the baby's, so don't assume baby is ok because of that, while others disagreed and said placenta matches the mother's hb and anything over 120 is definitely the baby etc. etc. It was all confusing and upsetting and then I got mad at myself for giving in to the doppler for such a long time today (I must have used it for a total of half an hour between the three times I tried it). Chances are, baby is fine in there, but I'm still not 100% reassured. Which got me thinking, why am I even using the doppler if it doesn't make me feel better? I've no idea what I'll do going forward, but for now I'm toying with the idea of not touching it again...
Anyway, I'm eagerly awaiting my NT scan on Tuesday (and feeling nervous as hell too about it), and hopefully all will be good then. At least I won't have to wait too long for the next scan after that, as I'm seeing my regular OB again on 3/12 (at 14w2d).


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, beautiful scan of baby. Congrats on no more bedrest or pelvic rest ;) 

Christi, so sorry that you've been stressed. Being pregnant is a very stressful time. I love my doppler so I can't tell you to stop using yours but you should definitely do what you feel comfortable doing. Hopefully you get some reassurance on your NT scan on Tuesday. 

AFM, I'm 13 weeks today, woohoo! Not sure if I'm in the first or second trimester either. Maybe I'll just say at 14 weeks to be sure. Does that mean I'll also be 4 months along?! Eek


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 13 weeks babyfeva!! :happydance:
Yes, I think you're 4 months along once you hit week 14. So almost there :winkwink:

I know, don't know what to do about the doppler. It hasn't reassured me as much as I was hoping, even when I can easily find the hb. This week has been challenging, as I've been very bloated (for some reason I was lucky to have avoided that before), so I feel like my bowels are in the way somehow, making it harder to locate hb. I do find it, but not without maneuvering for a few minutes, which then makes me nervous because I don't want to give the baby too much ultrasonic exposure. Oh well...I'll see how I feel next time I am tempted to use the doppler. I can't wait until I start feeling the baby move around week 20. Then it will be much easier to monitor, plus the baby will be big enough for me to be able to replace the doppler with an old fashioned fetoscope for hb monitoring :winkwink:
I swear those first weeks when baby is still so small are the worst :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats mrs g! 

Congrats on 13 weeks babyfeva!

Sorry you are feeling down Christi. I've left my doppler alone for now too. Still can't find the heartbeat, neither can my gp or midwife but my weekly scans are ressuring me baby is ok. First tri is such a scary time. Least we are almost all out of it now!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the scan MrsGH! So lucky you get another peek :) that's great! And congrats on getting off bedrest!!

Christi - sorry you were so down. I get that way all the time. In some ways I think I'd like the doppler to check but I'm glad I don't have one or I'd drive myself crazy if I couldn't find it. Glad you will get some reassurance Tuesday :flower:

Congrats on 13 weeks babyfeva!

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. Eek!! :happydance: I have my days where I get down too. And then I get nauseous or a headache and then I figure it must be going ok. FX!!

Not sure when the first tri ends. I would say 14 weeks I guess too :) ugh. Still a month away for me... grumble...grumble...


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear your scan went well MrsG.

Christi I'm sorry you're feeling down, i can imagine how your feeling. I have thought about getting a Doppler but think it will just stress me out more.

Wow so many of you coming up to 2nd tri! I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow so a bit behind!

Finally had my booking in appointment yesterday, midwife was lovely but made a bit of a mess trying to take my blood, so had to go to the docs this morning to get the rest taken. I should hear next week when my 12 week scan is.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning my lovely ladies!!

Christi, I'm sorry you're feeling down. Yesturday I was in such and negative crappy mood!!! I just wanted to cry and go to bed. I woke up today a bit more positive, but it is Friday...that helps. LOL!! A friend of mine's baby doctor had problems finding her baby's hb at 15 weeks, so it's different for everyone. Don't panic, baby is fine!! It's fun your acupunture doctor is guessing a boy!! Will be fun to see if they're right!! 

Mrsgoodhart, awesome scan pic!!! How excited you must be to be realeased of bedrest and pelvic rest!! Woooo whooooooo!! 

maryanne, my belly is starting to poke out already too!! I had my 2 mcs, but wouldn't think those would be long enough to really count towards my belly sticking out this early? But who knows. I have some extra stuff there already too, so I'm surprised it's poking out already. It really just looks like I've eaten a bunch of hamburgers though. Not obviously pregnant yet. It pokes out more after I eat for sure.

lol, great pics!! It's amazing how quickly they change!!

yazzy, I was absolutely exhausted up until about 11 weeks and then I've felt a bit more energized. I still get tired, but not nearly as bad.

babyfeva, congrats on 13 weeks!! I'll be 13 weeks on Monday!!

The gender predictor is awful fun. We'll have to see how accurate it is for all of us!!


----------



## yazzy

Mrs Reineke that gives me hope...I am sooo tired!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

yazzy, I was exhausted!! I would pass out on the couch at like 7pm!! I also took some power naps on my lunches, but I just always felt like I needed to sleep!! Hopefully you'll get a bit more energy here soon!!


----------



## cutieq

I hope you're feeling a little better Christi. I don't have a doppler, but I'd say maybe try not to bother with it until Tuesday. You'll just have to survive the weekend :hugs: I'm sure baby is ok! My little buddy has been measuring a little behind and I know it means nothing, but it would mean the world to me to go next week and see that he's caught up. I go Tuesday as well, we can virtually hold hands together!

I'm so happy to see that we're all progressing so beautifully. 13 weeks for me tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay and 13 weeks tomorrow cutie!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Christi85

Aww cutie, we can definitely virtually hold hands for Tuesday!! :hugs::hugs:
I know exactly what you mean about wanting your little one to catch up. But you haven't seen your baby in a while, so it's very likely he will have caught up from last time :hugs: 

I've put the doppler away for now, yes. I too think the baby is fine. I'm always concerned about whether they he/she is growing properly of course, but that isn't something any doppler can check :cry: Let's hope for some great news on Tuesday for both of us! And happy 13 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

10 weeks today for me!!! Wooohooooo!!! :happydance:
Happy 13 weeks to all you ladies coming up!

Last night was awful. I had wicked nausea, threw up everything. Had a nap from 8 till 10:30. Up for an hour. Then slept all night... Damn exhaustion


----------



## carebear1981

^ Ew a prune!! Couldn't they have picked something nicer for 10 weeks!! :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ladies can I ask is this normal ? I'm 9 weeks pregnant and I'm scared. After two miscarriages I freak out about everything !!

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## carebear1981

Chrissi - I get a lot of cm. Its completely normal. Mine ranges from white to yellow and some days it gets so bad I wear panty-liners.


----------



## cutieq

I also get cm. I've had lots of it since my BFP.


----------



## carebear1981

I guess I should also add, if there is an odour or discomfort, it may be an infection which you should see ur doc about but it shouldn't affect your little bub. He or she is snuggled up in its little bubble.


----------



## Chrissi1981

carebear1981 said:


> I guess I should also add, if there is an odour or discomfort, it may be an infection which you should see ur doc about but it shouldn't affect your little bub. He or she is snuggled up in its little bubble.

No discomfort at all. Although I may go see my doctor maybe this coming week. Thanks ladies I knew i could rely on you guys ! 

Much love xxxx


----------



## Christi85

Carebear - yay for 10 weeks!!! :happydance: It's a great milestone!! So sorry you're still feeling bad. I had a weird day too yesterday, and it didn't help that I was out and about for much of the day. I would get hungry every 2 hours and then if I stayed hungry for 5 minutes, I'd get horrible nausea. And often the nausea would continue while eating too :nope: Hope we both feel better for good soon enough :hugs:

Chrissie - I've had yellow cm like that. Also white, off white and off yellow. Sometimes sticky, sometimes watery-transparent, sometimes slippery. All sorts of cm. Do mention it to your doctor though. I have a yeast infection which I'm battling with natural remedies and some diet changes for now, which is responsible for some of the cm. I've also been on vaginal progesterone, and that causes some of the cm as well. Doesn't look abnormal though. And pregnancy is associated with increased cm.

AFM - last night I took my last progesterone capsule. So that was it for me. Coming off it starting today. I was put on it the day I turned 4 weeks (which was the day of my first beta hcG), so I've been on it for more than 8 weeks now. I am feeling a little nervous, but I try to tell myself that all will be fine, that the placenta has long taken over hormone production and that nothing bad will happen. Luckily I was on a low dosage compared to what I've read other ladies have been given (I was only on 100mg./day the whole time), so it shouldn't be a major shock for my body. On the other hand, I'm also excited to be off it. I think it has contributed to my yeast infection, making it harder to go away (so hopefully things will start getting better from now onwards) and I have a secret hope that my nausea might get better too now that my body won't have all this excess progesterone.


----------



## cutieq

Christi, I'm staying on my progesterone until Tuesday so the doc can confirm everything is going smoothly with baby measuring behind. It's worth celebrating. Im thankful for it, but I can't wait to be finished!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I also use progesterone but the cream. I'm not sure whether this would affect the colour. But I will make an appointment definitely to see my doctor and cut down on the sugar. I think it must be a girl as I'm eating a fair bit of sweet stuff lol. Will speak to my naturopath too. Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## cutieq

You never know Chrissi. I used to be a non-sweet eater and heavy on chips. With pregnancy, I don't eat the salty and I've started eating cupcakes and cookies but it was boy for me!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hehe tricky stuff huh ?? I don't know I have a strong feeling it's a girl but I'll find out after my 12 week scan if everything is fine. I shall have the harmony test .... Woopie lol probably will be a boy but we need girls all my friends are having boys lol xx


----------



## cutieq

Despite yesterday's post, I decided to stop the progesterone last night so I could ween my body off before my appointment Tuesday. I would rather them check me without it if I'm not supposed to have it at this point. They said stop at 12 and I took it to 13. I'm a little nervous about stopping the one thing that kept my baby in there this time but have to trust the system. I'm experiencing a horrible headache though which I read could be progesterone withdrawal so I'm glad I stopped it and didn't try to do it mid-week when I have to work. Tuesday can't get here fast enough so I can check on my little guy!


----------



## Christi85

cutieq said:


> Despite yesterday's post, I decided to stop the progesterone last night so I could ween my body off before my appointment Tuesday. I would rather them check me without it if I'm not supposed to have it at this point. They said stop at 12 and I took it to 13. I'm a little nervous about stopping the one thing that kept my baby in there this time but have to trust the system. I'm experiencing a horrible headache though which I read could be progesterone withdrawal so I'm glad I stopped it and didn't try to do it mid-week when I have to work. Tuesday can't get here fast enough so I can check on my little guy!

I woke up with a headache this morning too. Luckily I had DH give me a good head massage and I'm feeling much better now. Didn't know it could be because of the progesterone. My OB told me I could stop at 10 weeks when he saw me back then. But I wanted to finish my refill, which took me to 12w3d. I'm a little nervous too, but really, the placenta should already be working now, producing the progesterone and all other hormones. We should be fine cutie. Not too long now for Tuesday, for both of us :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Hooray Tuesday! We're so close! I didn't know to expect it either but I knew it couldn't be a hangover :rofl: I googled and found lots of related posts on headaches and progesterone withdrawal. I'm very relieved to be done with it and you're right, its job is done and the placenta has taken over. I used essential oils on mine and it's subsiding a bit thankfully!


----------



## wantabby

I stopped my progesterone slowly.. I went from 200mg 2× per day until 10 weeks then 11 weeks I went to 200 mg 1x per day. . Then 200 mg every other day for about 2 more doses. So by 12 weeks I was completely off. I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. . I haven't noticed any withdrawal symptoms. My hunger and breast tenderness have went way down.. Right now I have sleepyness, headaches, nipple tenderness, dizzyness when I stand, stretching pain in pelvic area, and backache. Nausea and drooling have pretty well ended. How about everyone else? Have you noticed your symptoms changing?


----------



## cutieq

Definitely a loss less tired, but my achy pelvis and tailbone have increased greatly! Minimal nausea, boobs are less sore, so i'd say my symptoms have lessened.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm so glad everyone is doing well! I'm eager to see more scans and gender reveals as we go. Are you all on the Facebook page? I
applied over a week ago but am still waiting on a response. Also, this Tuesday will be two weeks from the date of my bloodwork. I'm hoping to get a call by then! How long did it take for you guys who had it done? Did they just call you with the results and tell you the gender over the phone? Sorry for all the questions. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Bug222

im so behind on this thread- sorry ladies! 

can't wait to see your scan pictures Cutie and Christi! 

My symptoms are pretty much the same- except more back pain


----------



## cutieq

AmbigiousHope, I got mine back a week and 1 day later, but they told me it could take up to 10 days. She gave me the genetic results and asked if I wanted gender and gave it to me via phone. I bet they'll call this week!


----------



## yazzy

I'm waiting on my letter this week for my 12 week scan :)
Symptoms wise...Saturday I had a really good day and felt relatively normal but yesterday was feeling sicky again and sore bbs. Oh I'm still really tired as well. Gives me a bit of confidence before my next scan.


----------



## carebear1981

AmbiguousHope said:


> I'm so glad everyone is doing well! I'm eager to see more scans and gender reveals as we go. Are you all on the Facebook page? I
> applied over a week ago but am still waiting on a response. Also, this Tuesday will be two weeks from the date of my bloodwork. I'm hoping to get a call by then! How long did it take for you guys who had it done? Did they just call you with the results and tell you the gender over the phone? Sorry for all the questions. I have no idea what to expect.

Did you find me on facebook or the other girl horseypants? That's strange she hasn't gotten back to you. If you find me on FB I can put you in the group.

My symptoms are still here. Still nausea at night but I've found I'm not as moody. The kraft peanut butter commercial finally didn't make me cry :haha: but I still can't watch the Dove Men commercial without getting teary


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

carebear, congrats on 10 weeks!! I'm sorry you're still not feeling great. Hopefully that will chill out soon. I started to feel better around 10 1/2-11 weeks. 

Chrissi, from everything I've heard your cm is completely normal. Just as long as there's no odor or discomfort.

Christi, congrats on being off of progesterone. Everything will be fine!!

cutie, congrats on being off progesterone as well!!

wantabby, as far as my symtoms go they have for sure gotten better. I still have sore bbs, but not nearly as bad. My nipples are extremely sensitive, but not in a good way!! Like if the shower water hits them it feels like someone is poking them with needles. I am not as tired, but still more tired than normal. I get random cramps and if I move or get up too fast I get sharp pulling pains which I'm assuming is my round ligament pain starting. It only lasts for a second or two and then goes away. I've been getting dull headaches in the evenings too. But my nausea is pretty much completely gone. I get a bit of an icky belly here and there still though.

AmbiguousHope, I'm hoping they call you this week. I'm excited to hear what you're having!!


----------



## cutieq

Carebear, that commercial makes me cry everytime!


----------



## confuzion

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well!

ambiguous - for my results, I'm not sure how long it took for them to come in because the midwife didn't call us. My husband had to call and ask if they were in (not that they made us wait a super long time, it had probably been about 7 or 8 business days). They happened to be in when he called and the nurse that picked up said the midwife had signed off on them and everything was normal. She also told the gender over the phone.

If they don't call you, I say call them!

I'm glad everyone's symptoms are improving! I felt like mine were. I have been way less tired. And I go a few good days without any major nausea and keep thinking I'm in the clear, then I have a day every 3-4 days where the puking and nausea come back (today being one of those unfortunate days).

I am so behind. Good luck cutie and christi for tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics of your babies!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Its a girl!!! I'm crying i'm so happy!


----------



## confuzion

Aw yay! Congrats and welcome to team PINK! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink ambiguous!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Christi85

Woot!!! Congrats ambiguous for a little girl!! :happydance::happydance:

I haven't properly caught up with all the posts. My parents are visiting from Greece (they'll be staying a month), so I've been super busy. I haven't had much time to think about tomorrow's appointment, which is probably a good thing. Somehow I'm feeling calm about it right now.

Symptoms-wise, my nausea has improved in the last couple of days, but I'm not sure I'm out of the woods yet. I still get hunger pangs accompanied by bad nausea if I don't eat promptly, and that's my main symptom at the moment. More dizzy spells than before too. Luckily no more headaches. Not as much ligament pain, though definitely more than before, and boobs haven't been really sore since week 8 or 9, with only occasional breaks of soreness nowadays. Also, I only had few days of real exhaustion, and I still get sleepy after lunch (if I'm home/not busy I always take a nap) plus I get sleepy early-ish at night (by 9:30 or 10). So not sure my tiredness has subsided or not :winkwink:

My appointment isn't 'till the afternoon tomorrow, so I'll update you ladies when I'm back home.


----------



## Christi85

I should say though, I've become more irritable lately, which I didn't have in the beginning :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on team pink Ambiguous!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Ambigious!!!

Best of luck tomorrow Cutie and Christi. 

I just literally found out, I too am having a girl!!!! Also all genetic results came back normal. I'm on cloud 9. I think this is my rainbow baby.


----------



## confuzion

Yayyy congrats babyfeva! I've got so many pink bumps with me now I love it :happydance:.


----------



## Bug222

Congrats babyfeva!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Cutie, Ambiguous, Confuzion and Babyfeva- I added your rainbow's genders to the front page- did I miss anyone that knows already?

Also if anyone is staying team yellow let me know and I will make your little stork yellow :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Confuzion, I've heard that little girls will make you sicker for longer??? Maybe that's why??

AmbiguousHope, yay baby girl!!!

Babyfeva, yay baby girl!!!

Christi and Cutie, I'm looking forward to hearing how your appointments go tomorrow!!

I'm jealous I can't find out my baby's gender until 22 weeks. :cry:


----------



## cutieq

Only boy so far. My little guy is gonna have a lot of potential dates :rofl: 

MrsR, I actually had a dream you had a boy last night. Just think you, it's like we've all opened our presents and you've still got one waiting under the tree!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you everyone!!!! Congrats BabyFeva!!!! This is the year for girls! Cutie, your little guy is in luck!!! :) Good luck tomorrow Cutie and Christi! I can't wait to hear how it went!

My husband doesn't come home until late tonight so my son and I worked on how we were going up present it to him when he does get home. I'm sad that my son is in bed long before DH comes home but they won't be together again until tomorrow night and I just can't wait that long. Plus he's only 18 months so he really has no clue what is going on and had actually no desire to help me anyway. Lol.

(The lighting is terrible in my craft room so all the colors look really funky and dull.)
 



Attached Files:







Photo Collage Maker_TFYSHB.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bug222

Mrs R- that's when I have to wait for too :( They will (hopefully) determine the gender at my 20 week u/s but the tech isn't allowed to tell - so will have to wait for my 22 week maternity clinic appointment.


----------



## carebear1981

MrsR and Bug. I'm with you guys. I won't know until the 20 week-ish point. Makes me want to know sooner!

Congrats to you too babyfeva on team pink!!!! Woo!!!


----------



## carebear1981

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thank you everyone!!!! Congrats BabyFeva!!!! This is the year for girls! Cutie, your little guy is in luck!!! :) Good luck tomorrow Cutie and Christi! I can't wait to hear how it went!
> 
> My husband doesn't come home until late tonight so my son and I worked on how we were going up present it to him when he does get home. I'm sad that my son is in bed long before DH comes home but they won't be together again until tomorrow night and I just can't wait that long. Plus he's only 18 months so he really has no clue what is going on and had actually no desire to help me anyway. Lol.
> 
> (The lighting is terrible in my craft room so all the colors look really funky and dull.)

Very cute!!


----------



## babyfeva

Cute idea ambigious! I couldn't wait, I called my husband right away lol.


----------



## yazzy

Congrats on the baby girls babyfeva and ambiguous!! 

Bug I'll be staying team Yellow til he/she arrives in September :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yay girls are so great to dress hehe !!! 

I have another question for you ladies lol because you've been where I'm at and know what it's like :winkwink: I'm 9 weeks almost 10 (Friday) I've got an awful cold since Saturday but other than my loss of appetite and feeling tired a lot, occasional cramping other symptoms seems to have subsided. Don't feel so nauseous anymore not that I had it bad in the first place. Ahhh I'm going out my mind. 

Anyone else experience anything similar around this time ? And everything is still ok for them ??

Tubs of love xxxx


----------



## carebear1981

I actually got worse at 8+6 (still am now) where I went from feeling a little nauseous when I was hungry to full on throwing up whenever the feeling hit. I had to start taking something for it since I couldn't keep food down. But everyone is different. You still have your other symptoms. I'm exhausted too (still want to sleep all the time) I get occasional headaches, and my nipples are still sore. I get the days where I just don't feel pregnant anymore and I still have 1 week till my next appointment with my doc. But I have a constant heavy feeling in my uterus too and that helps keep me sane. Focus on the symptoms you do have Chrissi, and try to stay positive :thumbup: 

Good luck with your appointments today ladies!!


----------



## yazzy

Chrissi I started to feel better between 9 & 10 weeks...did with my daughter as well. I am now between 11 & 12 weeks and feel yuk again! 
Try not to worry as the placenta is now starting to work and hcg decreases.


----------



## babyfeva

Chrissi, I freaked out too around the same time because symptoms were disappearing. Some symptoms came back while others stayed away. I started to feel more "normal" at about 11ish weeks. I still cannot eat a large meal because my tummy just doesn't feel well but I do have more energy. I know it's hard not to worry but I think it's common for symptoms to fluctuat. It's nice having many of us experience similar things and reassure one another.


----------



## maryanne1987

So behind on this thread! Sorry ladies! My partner had a huge accident at work but after a few days in hospital he's on the mend. Been such a worrying few days. 

Congrats ambiguous and babyfeva on team pink! So pleased for you both! 

Good luck cutie and Christi with your appointments today!

And I'm with you yazzy! Felt so much better after about 10 weeks but since 12 weeks hit im back to feeling horrible again! All worth it though :)


----------



## Bug222

Oh gosh Maryanne- so sorry to hear this- glad he is on the mend xxx


----------



## cutieq

Quick update, I'm on my work computer and don't want bnb up too long.

The appointment went great!! :thumbup:

My widwife was called out to a delivery at the last minute, so they brought in a nurse who asked me how things were going, confirmed it a boy and checked my weight & blood pressure. She commenting on me maybe not eating enough because I'm not gaining much weight. We couldn't hear the babies heartbeat, apparently my placenta is in front so she could only pick up my heartbeat and not baby's, but she saw it on the screen and it was great and measuring in the 150s. She didn't measure him and we didn't get a picture today, but she said he looks great and showed us his arm and leg buds and explained to me which way he was laying. She also said his positioning probably explains why my tailbone is hurting so badly. The uterus is on it. So All is well!!! :happydance: I got back for my anatomy scan on the 31st.


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, sorry to hear about your partner. 

Cutie, yay for a great appointment!


----------



## Bug222

Great news Cutie!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Cutie, I think that's so fun you had a dream I was having a boy!! I'm looking forward to hearing how your anatomy scan goes on the 31st and so glad your appointment went well and baby is doing good.

AmbiguousHope, I love what you did for your husband!!

Bug and Carebear, I'm glad we have to wait together to find out what we're having!!

Yazzy, I don't know how you can wait!! LOL!!

Chrissi, I started to feel practically normal at about 10 1/2 weeks. So you may just be getting there or it may come back like some of the other ladies have said.

Maryanne, I'm so sorry your partner was in an accident!! So glad to hear he's on the mend. Congrats on 13 weeks by the way!!

For the past few days or so, I have been getting headaches starting early evening and then getting a bit worse as it gets later. I actually took some Tylenol last night, but it didn't do a thing. I'm sitting here with one starting up again. Ugh!!! Maybe it's a mixture of my hormones and I am on a computer all day. Who knows. Any one else getting headaches??


----------



## cutieq

Headaches! Points to boy do say the wives tales. I had them horribly. The only thing that helped me were essential oils.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I remember you had them Cutie...yeah they've been pretty consistant the past few nights. Mine are later than you had yours, but maybe your baby boy dream was right!!??


----------



## carebear1981

I've been getting headaches. Not every night though. On and off. Maybe one per week. I take tylenol and that seems to work for me. I hate having to take something but I know if I don't it won't go away. I'm sorry it doesn't work for you :( 

Congrats on the great appointment cutie!

So sorry to hear about ur hubby maryanne! Glad he's ok!

6 more days till my "first" prenatal appt... ugh.. so impatient for it.


----------



## Christi85

Hello everyone,

Just back from a marathon NT scan, but so excited!! It couldn't have gone better :happydance:

Where do I start? They were able to see and measure everything, and everything looked/measured perfect: organs, blood flow, heart rate (160bpm), extremities, all looked good. The NT measurement was in the right range, nasal bone was formed, and in general, based on the scan, we saw a really healthy baby :happydance:
They even gave us some great 3D pics which I will scan and upload as soon as I can.

What made me really happy was that the doc said that, even if the blood test for the Papp-A comes back not looking great, he will still not be too concerned about this baby having Down syndrome or other abnormality, since the scan was so perfect (he called it 'textbook scan') and they were able to get really good views of everything :thumbup:
Another thing that made me happy was that, for the first time, baby was measuring ahead by 3-4 days :happydance: But the doc said they don't change your due date unless the difference is more than 6 days. So I'm keeping my original due date for now.

And last but not least, I am officially team blue!! :happydance: We are having a baby boy (so my acupuncturist was totally right!) and it's 100% confirmed since we saw the evidence very clearly :happydance:

So DH and I will be announcing soon with our e-card. No point waiting for the blood results since the doctor was so encouraging today about our healthy little baby boy. So happy!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats cutie on a great scan as well! :happydance: and babyfeva on your baby girl :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Yay!!! Congrats Christi!!! That's great you had such a good appointment and congrats on team blue!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Christi! Another boy in the bunch. I'm glad everything went so well!!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on team blue Christi!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Christi! Didn't realize they could be so sure of gender from a scan at 13 weeks that's pretty cool!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats everyone on your boys and girls and great appointments! haha I knew 10 minutes ago exactly who I was congratulating for what but then work happened. 
It's amazing how much easier it is to get caught up when I'm literally just sitting here in front of a computer screen (as long as nothing is happening!) without the options of television and napping! 

First night back at work. Wasn't thrilled about it as I woke up this morning with actual blood on my "just in case" pad- I usually only have blood on the TP when I wipe, it typically never makes it to the pad. Soooo used the doppler three times before work. So far so good, same old 160-172 I'm used to. 

If I get a moment and someone else to watch my patient, I will probably sneak into the equipment room and go at it with the ultrasound machine- not that I am even remotely trained in obstetrical ultrasound (or any ultrasound techniques in fact, lol) I DO know which probe to use and where to put it :winkwink: I just want to see the little wiggles and all important heart flutter!


----------



## Christi85

confuzion said:


> Congrats Christi! Didn't realize they could be so sure of gender from a scan at 13 weeks that's pretty cool!

I know! I didn't know either :winkwink: Apparently they can't always tell this early on, and the tech told us when we started that she would be able to give us an indication of the gender based on the baby's structure with a good (but not absolute) percentage of accuracy. She said genitals aren't always visible this early on, and I imagine girls must be trickier. But then, as the scan was moving along, the penis was clearly visible on multiple takes she did, so we were able to confirm the gender without a doubt :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats on the baby penis, Christi!! So cool that you could see so soon :)


----------



## babyfeva

Christi, so happy your appointment went so well. Congrats on a baby boy! So exciting!


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi congrats on team blue!! So pleased for you! I can't wait to find out in three weeks. I have a scan next Tuesday so hoping I may get a inkling of the gender at that appointment. 

Thanks mrs r! Can hardly believe im 13 weeks! I'm really starting to think this may be my rainbow :) I won't stop worrying till I'm past 18 weeks, that's when I lost my angel daughter but it's getting so close now! 

Any other ladies suffering with being a tad over emotional yet? All I seem to do lately is cry. If I'm happy, if im sad and just over nothing at all sometimes. Went to visit oh in hospital yesterday and as I walked through the ward door I just burst into tears. He asked me what was wrong and I didn't even know :/ bloody hormones. He found it hilarious but I dont. I never cry. But now I'm a teary mess most of the day lol.


----------



## lol2811

Hope everyone is doing well?! Some days I seem fine then others I worry so much, I make myself cross.

I have had my dating scan come through for in 2 weeks, seems forever away!! I'm away with work next week though so hoping it flies by!

I am just curious, those of you that know the gender, what was your average heart rate for baby? I'm just wondering if there is any truth in the rate/gender debate? I'm almost hoping there is not as mine bean always seems around the 140-145 mark, which would suggest a little boy, and I would really love a little girl. Obviously as long as it is healthy I am happy either way, it would just be nice to have one of each.


----------



## cutieq

Maryanne, I've been crying a bit more but kinda like your oh I find it hilarious. Mid cry I'm always like what am I doing?!

Lol2811, mine with a boy waa in the 150s yesterday


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha so glad it's not just me! 

Lol I can't say I personally believe in that. With my son his heart rate was always high, above 150 and with my angel daughter the heartbeat was always below 140. Not saying the theory isn't true, just didn't work out for me.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Carebear, yeah I hate taking Tylenol too, even though its supposedly safe. Hope the time flies until your appointment!! I have 15 days!! Ugh!!

Christi, I'm so happy your NT scan went so well and congrats on having a baby boy!!! I think it's amazing you could see the penis at 13 weeks!! LOL!!

Mrsgoodhart, I'm sorry you are still having some bleeding. Hope that stops soon for you, but glad your baby is doing good in there. Congrats on getting back to work too!!

lol, I have days where I'm a huge worry wart. It's horrible!!

Maryanne, I'm an emotional person as it is and now that I'm pregnant I'm a mess!! I can cry in a heartbeat!! I hate to ask, because you've probably said it already, but I can't remember...what caused you to lose your baby at 18 weeks? I've been so terrified of having a later loss.

AFM: I'm getting a cold. :cry:


----------



## Christi85

Lol - my baby's heart rate at yesterday's scan was 160 and I'm having a boy. But I was slightly dehydrated, so it could have been faster because of that. Also, baby was active during most of the scan. When I do the doppler at home (which, granted, isn't the most accurate tool to measure heart rate) it's usually in the 150s nowadays, sometimes even in the high 140s. I've heard the theory but I'm not sure it's 100% accurate. A friend of mine has a boy and is now pregnant to a girl, and both babies' heart rates were very similar.

Maryanne - I'm not so much emotional (though I am that too, on occasion), but I've noticed I've become more irritable in recent weeks :wacko:

MrsG - sorry you're still bleeding. It must be unnerving :nope: At least baby is doing great and your doctors have said it's normal after the lost twin. Hope it stops soon and you're able to enjoy your pregnancy more! :hugs:

MrsR - sorry about your cold. Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

B


Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Carebear, yeah I hate taking Tylenol too, even though its supposedly safe. Hope the time flies until your appointment!! I have 15 days!! Ugh!!
> 
> Christi, I'm so happy your NT scan went so well and congrats on having a baby boy!!! I think it's amazing you could see the penis at 13 weeks!! LOL!!
> 
> Mrsgoodhart, I'm sorry you are still having some bleeding. Hope that stops soon for you, but glad your baby is doing good in there. Congrats on getting back to work too!!
> 
> lol, I have days where I'm a huge worry wart. It's horrible!!
> 
> Maryanne, I'm an emotional person as it is and now that I'm pregnant I'm a mess!! I can cry in a heartbeat!! I hate to ask, because you've probably said it already, but I can't remember...what caused you to lose your baby at 18 weeks? I've been so terrified of having a later loss.
> 
> AFM: I'm getting a cold. :cry:

No I don't mind anyone asking. We have never had a clear answer to be honest. She measured small in every scan and her heart rate was always in the lower range. Then at 18 weeks I fell ill with a virus, and was covered in a nasty rash. Doctors say now that it possibly could have been German measles. Anyway a few days later my waters broke and there was nothing they could do. I do worry about it happening again but I know the chances of that are incredibly slim. And I wouldn't worry about it at all hun if I were you. Your little one is perfectly fine im sure of it :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much for sharing maryanne. Wow, I couldn't imagine going through a loss at 18 weeks. I'm so sorry you have had to go through that. 

Thank you Christi, just going to take it easy, drink lots of water and hopefully it won't get too bad.


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - your previous loss was probably due to the virus you contracted. Here in the US they test you for rubella immunity as part of the prenatal check up (at least my OB's office does as standard practice, and I know the RE I was seeing at some point also tested me for rubella/varicella immunity). If you are found not immune, I believe they give you a shot just in case. Which means it's considered a really serious disease to contract when pregnant. I believe you were just extremely unlucky in that pregnancy. The good news is that your current pregnancy has gone really well so far, and since you've now had rubella you're probably immune to it, so the chances of it happening again are next to zero :flower:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! ! Congratulations to everyone with great genetic news and Yay for team Pinks & Blues!! I can't wait to find out what we are having! ! I go 3/25 for a scan && hopefully LO will cooperate and she can tell what he/she is. My mother will be coming in town the following weekend for Easter and I am hoping to have a reveal party the same weekend. . I am keeping the gender a secret from everyone including myself until the reveal.. I am so ready! !


----------



## Bug222

I had a drs appt today and got my anatomy scan booked- April 10th- not sure they will tell me gender there but it is possible since it is at the hospital instead of a medical imaging place.. if not I will find out at my appt two weeks from then. 

Heart rate was 150 today- little critter kept moving away from the doppler- my dr said that he/she was facing towards the back (interesting she could tell from the doppler sounds)- that combined with an anterior placenta meant she had to poke and prod for a while to find the heartbeat.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby, that's so exciting you will hopefully find out the gender here soon!! I can't wait to hear!!

Bug, I'm so glad your appointment went so well today!!


----------



## Christi85

Glad you had a good appointment today bug! :happydance:

Wantabby - can't wait to hear what you'll be having :flower:

AFM: I've been getting headaches too in the past few days :wacko: Ever since I stopped the progesterone, as a matter of fact. But right now my nausea and constant hunger are gone. Headaches are my main symptom and I may be becoming more constipated (I was super regular up until now).
Also, I have an appointment with my regular OB next Thursday, and I'm not sure if my Papp-A blood test results will be available then. By my understanding, I first need to have the second blood draw done (quad marker screening) between weeks 15 and 20 (the doctor I saw for my NT scan said I should have it done on week 17, so that's what I'm doing). Only after the results of the second blood draw are out they're going to give me risk percentages for Down syndrome etc. combined with the NT scan I had. Since this is far away still, I'm not going to worry about it. I was advised to have my anatomy scan on week 21 (I guess because that will be exactly 8 weeks from the time of the NT scan), which is the last week of April.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your appointment went well bug!!

How exciting wantabby! Can't wait to hear weather your team pink or blue! 

Hope your headaches disapear soon Christi!

Finally found jellybeans heartbeat on the doppler today!!!! Yey!! So happy!! I cried for about two hours afterwards. Oh dear!! Haha


----------



## Bug222

Christi that sounds similar to here- we call it SIPS- first blood work between 11-13 weeks then the second between 15-17- then the results are combined to give the risk. I hope your headaches settle down soon! I asked my dr about them today as I have been getting them most evening- she said it is most likely either hormone fluctuations or not enough protein. 

Yay so exciting Maryanne!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats Christie on team blue! Little boys are so wonderful!

Mrs R, sorry about your migraine. I hope you get some relief soon!

Lol, we are having a girl and I believe her heart rate has always been on the lower end of average.


----------



## babyfeva

Wantabby, can't wait to see what you're having. 

Bug, yay for a good appt. Hopefully you find out the gender at ur next appt.


----------



## babyfeva

I just realized my baby is a lemon. Am I in second trimester now?!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats babyfeva!!! You are definitely in the second tri!!

Yay for a great appointment Bug!

Can't wait to hear what you are having wantabby!

Congrats on finding the hb maryanne :)


----------



## Bug222

you sure are babyfeva!!! happy 2nd tri!


----------



## wantabby

Thanks everyone!! I still have two weeks & 4 days until my scan.. :/ 
But it is still closer than ever!! I am feeling pretty good.. I get tired easier, my digestion has slowed down, and tender nipples. But that's about it.. congrats on second tri babyfeva!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Christi, yeah the headaches aren't fun, but I'll take them over the nausea any day!!

maryanne, congrats on finding the heartbeat!!! Isn't it awesome!!!

babyfeva, yay for your lemon baby!!!

AFM: last night I knelt down on one knee with my right leg up like I was proposing and I leaned forward to pick up a dog bone so my right quad pushed into my belly on the right side and I got an extremely sharp pain. It lasted a few moments and then chilled out and just slightly ached for a bit. This morning it's a bit achey there, but doesn't technically hurt. I panicked because I thought OMG I did something to the baby or tore my placenta or something. So I immediately checked baby with my doppler and I found the hb and it was fine. Then I checked again this morning just to make sure and I found it again, but I think it was moving around because I couldn't get a reading on it and kept having to re-find it. It sounded fine though. I'm guessing it was round ligament pain??


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats babyfeva! That is very exciting!!!!

MrsR, that's what it sounds like to me. I get those pains too and they are very normal. I especially get them when I get up too quickly.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Does anyone else feel the baby moving yet? I know it probably sounds completely nuts but I've been feeling her off and on for a couple weeks and it's getting more frequent. I starting feeling my son at 15 weeks. I have a tilted uterus, I'm not sure if that has something to do with it. I can't wait to feel her full blown kicks! Right now she just feels like a feather tickling my insides and it even itches at times. It's a very strange feeling. As much as I love feeling her, it kind of creeps me out like there's a bug in there or something.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Ambiguous, it just scared me. I've gotten them several times since about 12 weeks, like getting up or rolling over in bed. But that one was pretty ouchy. I honestly "think" I've felt little flutters here and there. But I don't know if it's my imagination. It feels to me like if there was a butterfly in my lower belly and it's wings fluttered against me or something. Don't know if it's baby or not? I'll be 14 weeks Monday, so you'd think it would be too early...but I felt the first flutter at 13 weeks. Is that even possible?


----------



## wantabby

I think I have felt my lo.. just barely for a few seconds. It usually happens when I get up in the middle of the night to pee.. when I get back in bed I think I feel him/her. It is like a light brushing/tickle.. I have to be completely still and pretty focused. .lol!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's what I've felt too wantabby. And definently have to be fully focused on it.


----------



## maryanne1987

I started feeling it about a week ago. I remember so well what it felt like from my son and angel daughter although its way earlier then I felt anything with either of them. It's a strange tickle from inside, but it can't be confused with anything else. Asked my doctor and he agreed 13 weeks is possible for movement with a second or third pregnancy. It still amazes me every time I feel it, hands down the best feeling in the world :)


----------



## Bug222

I'm feeling flutters too- I asked my dr if it was possible and she said def yes. Said in a couple of weeks the movements will be much more pronounced.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Aww I love hearing about it. All our little beans making their presence known. So sweet! It sounds like you guys are definitely feeling them!


----------



## yazzy

Yay for 2nd tri babyfeva! 

Exciting for everyone feeling their babies. 

I'm 12 weeks today yay! I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date though, I hope I don't have to wait too long as I just want to know everything is ok with baby.

Mrs Reineke those pains sound normal, if I move quick I get them too. Also you're more likely to pull a muscle etc than do any harm to baby.


----------



## Chrissi1981

yazzy said:


> Yay for 2nd tri babyfeva!
> 
> Exciting for everyone feeling their babies.
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today yay! I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date though, I hope I don't have to wait too long as I just want to know everything is ok with baby.
> 
> Mrs Reineke those pains sound normal, if I move quick I get them too. Also you're more likely to pull a muscle etc than do any harm to baby.

I had a weird pain yesterday on my lower right side. Was sitting crossed legged on the bus and ouch a shooting pain right down there. Hoping they are good signs ?! I'm so paranoid !! 

Where are you hun ? Surely you should chase them up. I have one at 12.5 weeks xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on 12 weeks yazzy! 

MrsR I got that once. I twisted to reach for something and got a shooting pain. Should be normal with the stretching uterus :)

I'm 11 weeks today. Have a tiny lime-y day!!


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 12 weeks yazzy!

Happy 11 weeks carebear!


----------



## babyfeva

I thought I felt baby moving several days ago but thought I was imagining things. I didn't feel my son move until 17 weeks.


----------



## Christi85

How exciting that some of you have already felt your little ones!! :happydance:

I don't think I've felt mine yet, but they say it can happen up to week 20-22 in first pregnancies, so too early to worry. The doctor I saw for the NT scan told me my placenta is posterior, so I'm more likely to feel more movement :thumbup: so can't wait for that to happen!! :happydance:

Congrats on 12 weeks yazzy! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Movement is exciting. How awesome! Nothing for me yet and I have anterior placenta so it may be a but longer. But not too long. 14 weeks today!


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 14 weeks Cutie!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 14 weeks cutie!! :happydance:
Officially 2nd trimester!! :happydance:

Edit: Carebear - congrats to you as well for hitting week 11!!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone!

Chrissi I'm in the uk, my booking in appointment wasn't until nearly 11 weeks which had pushed everything back. 
Fingers crossed it's soon and everything is ok with baby so I can start telling people!


----------



## Chrissi1981

yazzy said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Chrissi I'm in the uk, my booking in appointment wasn't until nearly 11 weeks which had pushed everything back.
> Fingers crossed it's soon and everything is ok with baby so I can start telling people!

Me too! I'm in London. Hope you get in soon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats to everyone in hitting milestones. So pleased for you all! 14 weeks for me Tuesday :) can't believe it. Have a scan too that day and can't wait to see how much my lo has grown.


----------



## Christi85

Good luck on Tuesday Maryanne!! :happydance:
And congrats on soon-to-be 14 weeks! :thumbup: (I'll be 14 weeks on Tuesday as well, although the NT scan showed baby measuring 3-4 days ahead). I have an appointment with my regular OB on Thursday and I'm really excited to get another peak at my little one! :flower:

Anyone having teeth/gum problems? My lower left gum has been slightly swollen the past couple of days, making it harder to chew. It doesn't hurt, it isn't red, it isn't bleeding, but it is definitely bothering me. It feels more swollen than it actually is, which is weird. Looking at me, you can't tell I have a swollen gum, it's not sticking out of my cheek or anything. Together with the headaches and stuffed sinuses, I feel like my head has been under full attack in the past week. I have my routine dentist appointment for cleaning on the 24th and I was going to bring it up then, although I've been wondering if I should call and ask if I should be seen sooner :shrug:
For now I've stepped up my oral hygiene - brushing for twice as long, flossing every single night (I'd usually floss daily anyway, but I've been skipping it on occasion when I was too bored/tired), and doing washes with warm salt water. I've stopped using Listerine ever since I found out I was pregnant, just to be on the safe side, since it contains alcohol. Any other home remedies or pregnancy-safe over the counter mouthwashes that you ladies may know of, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## wantabby

Christi, I had some slight gum swelling, and it went away. I would think brushing for a longer period of time would actually worsen the swelling. I have read the swelling and sometimes bleeding is due to increase in blood volume. I have had bleeding as well, not terrible but just when I spit. (Ewww) lol! I never had gum issues before and I am just pointing to pregnancy for my issues. I just kept my normal dental routine and it has pretty much gone away.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Christi, it's so funny you're talking about stepping up your oral hygiene. I stopped my anti nausea meds Friday and have regretted it ever since. I'm lucky to brush my teeth at all. I have a dentist appointment this month and I think I'm going to reschedule in a month or two. I don't want anyone sticking anything in my mouth right now or in the near future. I hope this morning sickness ends soon. I don't remember it being this bad or lasting this long with my son. It's 4:30am and I'm awake because I keep randomly throwing up during the night. Yay!

Anyway, I hope you get some relief from your gums. That sounds pretty rough.


----------



## carebear1981

I tried to stop taking my diclectin... bad idea. Last night I was lying and felt drunk! The bed felt like it was going up and down like waves. Naturally, I was sick and went to take the pill. Too soon to come off it. Makes me wonder if my LO was moving around/playing and that's what made me nauseous. 
I have an appointment Tuesday as well!! FINALLY!!! Its been 3 long weeks since I booked it!! I can't wait!! From there I will get my form for the 12 week scan and will get to see my baby again. Soooo excited/nervous for that!!

I brush/floss daily. Its difficult since I start gagging but I manage. Haven't had any problems though.


----------



## Christi85

Ambiguous and carebear - so sorry to hear you're still suffering from nausea! :cry:
I really hope both of you find some relief soon :hugs:

Carebear - best of luck in tomorrow's appointment! Looking forward to reading everyone's updates!

AFM: My gum is feeling about 90% today. Much better than the last couple of days, so for now I don't think I need to call the dentist and ask to be seen sooner. I'll see what she says at our scheduled appointment on the 24th and I'll keep on with my dental routine. My acupuncturist is going to give me some tea tree oil to put on my toothbrush every time I brush, so hopefully that will help as well. Other than that, my headaches are still coming and going and they cause my ears to occasionally block as well, which isn't fun. Been wondering if the gum problem might be related, since my sinuses are also stuffed a lot. My nausea has been much better, gone on most days, and my appetite seems more normal nowadays. I can finally eat normal sized meals again instead of small meals every two hours (including in the middle of the night :wacko:).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I think I'm all caught up!!

maryanne, congrats on being 14 weeks tomorrow!! Let us know how your scan goes!!

Bug, that' exciting your feeling little movements!!

yazzy, thank you for your thoughts on my round ligament pain.

Chrissi, I'm glad you're feeling better. I need to ask my doctor where my placenta is? I'm glad your gums are doing better too.

carebear, thank you for your thoughts on my round ligament pain too. Also, congrats on being over 11 weeks!! Let us know how your appointment goes!!

babyfeva, you may have felt the baby!! That's exciting!!

Cutie, congrats on hitting 14 weeks on Saturday!!

Ambiguous, I'm so sorry you aren't feeling great. I hope it goes away soon for you.

AFM: I'm 14 weeks today!! I can't believe it!! My next appointment is on the 19th, 10 more days!! I don't get a scan at this appointment as far as I'm aware, I don't think I'll actually get another one until my 22 week gender/anatomy scan...but I'll have to ask. That's a long time to wait to see my baby again!! :dohh: Obviously she'll check it with the doppler, etc, but we won't actually see it and know it's looking good. :cry: I will get set up to get my blood drawn to check for chromosomal abnormalities and to check and make sure my blood clotting levels haven't increased at all. If they have I may be put on Lovenox, but if they're the same I'll just keep taking my baby aspirin once a day and my omega 3's which also naturally thin your blood. I'm pretty nervous for the chomosome outcome and my blood clotting outcome. Praying all looks well and I'm worrying for no reason at all. I still swear I feel little flutters every now and then. I'm hoping it's baby and not my imagination. It doesn't feel like gas at all, I know what that feels like. LOL!!


----------



## babyfeva

Christi and any others whom are interested. I'm a dental hygienist. :) I would recommend just keeping your teeth and gums as clean as possible. Brushing 2x day, flossing daily and occasional salt water rinses if you have flare ups. It's pretty common to have pregnancy gingivitis due to our hormones. It's also important to keep it under control since oral health is linked to out systemic health and unborn babies.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 14 weeks Mrs R! Woohoo!


----------



## cutieq

I officially scheduled my first baby shower today for July. With the summer months full of vacation and travel, my family was pressuring me a bit for a date. Some days I feel like oh I have 6 months and then others I'm like OMG only 6 months?!


----------



## Bug222

That's so exciting Cutie!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on 14 weeks MrsR!

Cutie- so exciting!! I can't wait to schedule a shower and do up my registry.
My mom was thinking August for my shower since I'm due end of Sept. Should be lots of time. 

My appointment is in an hour and a half... impatiently waiting...


----------



## carebear1981

^ my siggy says 200 days to go!!! OMG that feels so long... really... why can't we grow a baby faster than that...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

babyfeva, thank you for the dental advice and for wishing me a happy 14 weeks. I have to be honest. I haven't been to the dentist FOREVER!! I've never had a cavity and my teeth and gums are good. I question whether I should go now, or just take good care of my teeth while I'm pregnant like I do when I'm not and if something comes up, then go in??

cutie, that's so exciting you set a baby shower date!! My husband and I were talking and we want to do a diaper party!! Figured we need those more then anything!!

carebear, thank you! Please let us know how your appointment goes today!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Cutie that's so exciting. I'm having my shower in August, I can't wait. 

Carebear I agree, I wish time would hurry up! I want to meet my lo now!

Today's picture of jellybean :) little bugger wouldn't stay still for measurements so have to go back again in two weeks but was so lovely seeing him/her wiggling around!


----------



## cutieq

Lovely scan Maryanne! Amazing how much they grow between scans.

As of now I will have two in July and one in August. DH wants a diaper daddy's party as well. Might as well! That's less we have to buy!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

maryanne, I'm so glad your scan went well!! You get another peak at baby in a couple weeks, so that's fun!!


----------



## carebear1981

Everything was good at the appointment. Just a basic prenatal appointment. They still don't refer me to an OB. I thought for sure they would at this appointment but it looks like I get another appointment in 1 month with my GP and then the OB...
I'm getting the IPS ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow in the am. Sooooo excited and nervous to see my LO again!!!


----------



## carebear1981

My hubby also wants a diaper party with the guys. Heck ya, go for it dear!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, what's an IPS ultrasound?


----------



## Bug222

awesome pic maryanne!!

carebear - glad everything went well! i know here on the West Coast if your family dr won't be the one to deliver the referral is made around 20 weeks.

not sure if i will be having a shower or not- since my son is only 2 1/2- might have a meet the baby party after


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrs Reineke said:


> carebear, what's an IPS ultrasound?

I was just going to ask the same actually. Heard other people mention them too. Hope you don't mind me asking? Glad your appointment went well though carebear. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## carebear1981

Don't mind at all! Its an integrated prenatal screening (ips) and is a combined ultrasound and 2 rounds of bloodwork. It screens for down syndrome, trisomy 18 and spina bifida.


----------



## carebear1981

Bug222 said:


> awesome pic maryanne!!
> 
> carebear - glad everything went well! i know here on the West Coast if your family dr won't be the one to deliver the referral is made around 20 weeks.
> 
> not sure if i will be having a shower or not- since my son is only 2 1/2- might have a meet the baby party after

Thank you!! I forgot to ask when she asked if I would like a referral to an OB in Cambridge. Good to know 20 weeks :) probably the same here in Ontario


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ok thank you carebear. I pray all looks well with it!


----------



## babyfeva

Awesome scan Maryanne!

Carebear, can't wait to hear about your scan update!

So awesome for those of you who already have babyshowers scheduled. I have to plan my sisters. she's already due in May. Ugh. I hate planning parties. So much work. I threw her a huge one last year. It's so nice to see the end result though.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, I definitely recommend routine dental cleanings pregnant or not. You want to have bacteria removed. Unfortunately brushING and flossing isnt enough.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all!!
Finally got to keep a picture. So happy to see a baby!! He or she is being stubborn though and won't turn so she can measure NT. Pacing in the waiting room till bubble moves!! :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150311_091020.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20150311_090822.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## carebear1981

NT measured 1 mm. I think that's good? Tech can't tell me anything but wrote it down for me to bring to the bloodwork clinic.


----------



## Bug222

not sure about measurements but adorable pics!!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Carebear great pics and yes 1mm is a great measurement. 

I still haven't had a date for my 12 week scan so have chased the midwife team today. Getting a bit anxious for it now and wish I had just booked an extra scan 2 weeks ago now!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

babyfeva, I'll set up an appointment to get my teeth cleaned. Thank you for your advice.

carebear, that's funny your little one wasn't cooperating. But glad they were finally able to get the measurement!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear1981 said:


> Hi all!!
> Finally got to keep a picture. So happy to see a baby!! He or she is being stubborn though and won't turn so she can measure NT. Pacing in the waiting room till bubble moves!! :cloud9: :happydance:

Awesome scan pictures!!


----------



## carebear1981

Poor thing had the hiccups too and was bouncing around. I thought it was the cutest thing!!! Ugh still on :cloud9: can't concentrate on work today


----------



## Mrs Reineke

carebear, I'm so happy you had a wonderful appointment!!!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome Scans Carebear! ! I am so ready to see my LO! Your pictures make me excited! ! I have been having pressure/swelling feeling in my cervix today. I think it is because I have been on my feet alot today! Hopefully it will go away. It makes me nervous! Has anyone else noticed there bump coming out of the pelvic area? I can feel mine it is now 3-4" above!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on the amazing scan carebear! Such a cute little baby! 

And yes wantabby, I'm huge. That's why I was scanned yesterday. Midwife was concerned over the size of my bump. All was good though. I guess I just show earlier and have had quite a few previous pregnancies. I love my bump though :)


----------



## tryinNHouston

Hey ladies. I have not been online in forever.. Work isbdriving me crazy and ive been exhausted. I have seen so many lovely scans. Congrats to everyone. Ibhad the verifi test and just got results. Baby has a liw risk for down syndrome and we found out we're having a girl. I'm so excited about that


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the healthy girl!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby, I haven't really felt for my uterus, but when I bend over or lean forward it feels different. Plus when I use my doppler my baby's hb has moved from me having to try to push the doppler under my pelvic bone to now being a couple inches above it. I'll have to feel around later. LOL!!

tryinNHouston, congrats on having a baby girl!!

AFM: Ok...I don't know if it's too soon or not, but I swear I've felt multiple little flutters in my lower belly where my baby would be over the past week and more noticeable in the past few days. I could totally be noticing things that always happen with digestion, etc and think it's baby, but I don't know.


----------



## Christi85

OMG, I just stopped getting notifications and now I need to catch up on like 6-7 pages :wacko:

Congrats Carebear on a great NT scan! Like I told you on the Facebook group, an NT measurement of 1mm is really really good, especially at 11-12 weeks, since the fluid gets absorbed as the baby grows older (which is why they don't do NT scans past 13w6d). Ours was 1.5mm at 13 weeks and the tech said it was great! I know they like to see below 3.5mm (I've read below 3 elsewhere), though sometimes they may still get a little concerned if the measurement is just below those numbers. 

MrsR - I envy you, both for your good teeth and for feeling flutters already!! My teeth aren't bad as such (I've had maybe 3-4 fillings my whole life), but I do get occasional gum problems. I agree about regular professional cleaning (as in, once every 4-6 months, depending on the state of one's teeth). As for flutters, I haven't felt a thing so far. I was reading the other day that most women feel movement between weeks 16 and 22 on their first pregnancy, so you are definitely very very lucky to be feeling the baby already!!

tryinNHouston - congrats on a healthy little girl!! :happydance:

wantabby - my tummy has been showing a little in the past week or two. Like MrsR said, when I do the doppler nowadays, the baby is usually just above the pubic bone, when it used to be below it in earlier weeks. I can't wait for a proper bump! :flower:

AFM: gum is definitely much much better, but still not 100%. I saw my acupuncturist yesterday and he gave me some tea tree oil (considered to be a natural antiseptic) with the instruction to put a couple drops on my toothbrush every time I brush. I've done it twice so far and my mouth feels incredibly clean and fresh afterwards. I'm still doing rinses with warm salt water, and I'm going to keep on doing that as well until I see my dentist in 2 weeks. Also, I was talking about it with a friend who had a similar problem when pregnant, and she told me she had really badly stuffed sinuses (which I do too - I also get a lot of nose bleeds) and that was causing her gums to hurt. I was surprised, but she recommended I do nose washes with warm salt water too, as she claims she found relief within a couple of days doing that. So I tried it this morning and my nose has been feeling much less congested ever since :thumbup:
In other news, I have an appointment with my regular OB tomorrow. I haven't seen him since 10 weeks, since I had the NT scan with another doctor at a specialized clinic. Really excited to see our little baby again! :flower:

And hey, I'm officially in the second trimester too! :happydance: Congrats to everyone else who has also reached this milestone, or is about to!! :happydance:


----------



## Christi85

Forgot to mention - we officially announced my pregnancy to friends and family last Friday! We sent an e-card and it was really exciting! :flower:
I've decided against doing a Facebook announcement for now though. I'll probably post a picture with a bump later on when I have a proper one, or something like that. For now, it suffices for just closer friends and relatives to know (a lot of my FB friends are just 'acquaintances', so no reason to say anything yet).


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on reaching the second tri Christi!! And good luck with ur appointment!!

MrsR - I would say u know ur body best!! I bet it is baby flutters u feel :) exciting!!


----------



## Bug222

congrats on announcing Christi!!! 

tryinNhouston- congrats on a healthy baby girl!!! its now 4 girls 2 boys for the group! 

And congrats to those now in second tri!!! :) 

Is anyone else getting heartburn? I have started to get it in the evenings.


----------



## carebear1981

I had heartburn once, woke me up in the middle of the night and I was up for hours! Not fun...

I read the more heartburn you have, the more hair ur baby will have :)


----------



## maryanne1987

carebear1981 said:


> I had heartburn once, woke me up in the middle of the night and I was up for hours! Not fun...
> 
> I read the more heartburn you have, the more hair ur baby will have :)

If that's true my baby will have an Afro lol. Heartbearn is awful. I can even deal with the sickness better that than that. I honestly hate it. One symptom I wouldn't be sad or worried to see the back of.

Congrats on second tri Christi and good luck for your appointment. 

Awww movements mrs r, arent they amazing! I love feeling my little one wiggle around. I know I will miss it when he or she is here.


----------



## Bug222

carebear1981 said:


> I had heartburn once, woke me up in the middle of the night and I was up for hours! Not fun...
> 
> I read the more heartburn you have, the more hair ur baby will have :)

was def true for my son- born with thick dark hair which gradually lightened to the blondie he is now


----------



## yazzy

Ladies...just had a call from the midwife, looks like my letter has been lost in the post as she said my scan is today in less than 2 hours. I'm so nervous as I haven't seen baby since 6+3. 
Please wish me positive thoughts for my 12 week scan and will update later!


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck yazzy! Enjoy your scan! Looking forward to reading your update later!


----------



## carebear1981

maryanne1987 said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> I had heartburn once, woke me up in the middle of the night and I was up for hours! Not fun...
> 
> I read the more heartburn you have, the more hair ur baby will have :)
> 
> If that's true my baby will have an Afro lol. Heartbearn is awful. I can even deal with the sickness better that than that. I honestly hate it. One symptom I wouldn't be sad or worried to see the back of.
> 
> Congrats on second tri Christi and good luck for your appointment.
> 
> Awww movements mrs r, arent they amazing! I love feeling my little one wiggle around. I know I will miss it when he or she is here.Click to expand...

Lol I read it in What to expect when you're expecting! :)

Good luck yazzy!!! Can't wait for an update!

Yesterday was the first day I didn't throw up since 8+6!!! I think my sickness is passing!!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

yazzy said:


> Ladies...just had a call from the midwife, looks like my letter has been lost in the post as she said my scan is today in less than 2 hours. I'm so nervous as I haven't seen baby since 6+3.
> Please wish me positive thoughts for my 12 week scan and will update later!

Good luck beautiful xx


----------



## Bug222

Good luck yazzy!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Christi, that is if I'm really feeling the baby!! LOL!! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it!! Congrats on being in the 2nd trimester!!

carebear, I'm really hoping it is baby I'm feeling. Once I start to really feel it, I won't rely on my doppler so much to ease my mind. I'm so happy you didn't throw up!! Hoping it's going away!!

Bug, your son is too cute!!

yazzy, Good luck and we'll be waiting to hear all about it!!

As far as heartburn goes, I really haven't had any. Maybe my baby will be bald??? LOL!!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks Mrs R :)


----------



## Christi85

Best of luck today yazzy! Can't wait to hear how it all goes :thumbup:

Just back from my OB appointment. Baby is looking good, but I was very surprised he didn't even measure him this time. Ugh! :wacko: At least I have a recent measurement from last week's NT scan, so that's something. Other than that, he said heart beat looked good, amniotic fluid looked good and he could see the early brain development on the scan as well. That was it. My OB's scans are literally 1-2 minutes long :wacko: I think opting for the NT scan and then the second and third trimester anatomy scans was the best decision I've ever made, as I got to see the baby so well, from many different angles and for a good amount of time.

In other news, my OB confirmed I have a yeast infection, but it's a mild one. He took a vaginal swab and just looked at it through the microscope. He said I may be more sensitive to it than other people, as there are women with full blown yeast infections that get no symptoms whatsoever. He prescribed some tablets (one daily) to help clear the infection. I haven't picked up the prescription yet (will do so later today), so I don't know which medication he's prescribed, but I'm still very 50-50 about taking it, even though the herbal treatment I've been on has only moderately helped. Symptoms seem to ease for a few days and then come back again. I may still persevere with the herbs for a couple of weeks, and if there's still no permanent improvement, I will take the meds. Not sure what I'll do yet. OB said what he prescribed is safe for pregnancy, especially after the first trimester, but if it's an antibiotic, I really really prefer to avoid taking it.

Also, my OB didn't have my Papp-A blood results yet. They were going to call the clinic where I had my NT scan (and where I had the blood taken) and see if they can get them from them. They had me sign a medical info release form just in case. So I may get a call later today with the blood test results. I am to go back in about 2 weeks to have the second blood draw to complete the NT screen. As for my next scan appointment, it's not going to be for another 4 weeks now, which feels like a very very long time :cry:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi, congrats on your baby looking good!! I didn't get a measurement last time I had a scan either. :growlmad: It was at 11 weeks 3 days. My doctor checked the hb on the doppler and acted like everything was great. But I really wanted to know what it was measuring. :nope: I'm sorry you're unsure about taking the medicine for your yeast infection. But the herbal treatment may not be doing the trick and you may need actual medication to fully clear it. I'm sorry you have to wait 4 weeks until your next appointment. That's how mine have been...every 4 weeks and it seems like it takes FOREVER!! I still have a week!!:growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on a great appointment Christi! Glad your little one is looking good! Hope your yeast infection clears up soon!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes!

I am so relieved, everything went really well. Baby was measuring a day ahead so I'm due on Sept 18th. All looked great, baby was just sleeping so had to jiggle me about to wake him/her up lol!
So tomorrow I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!

Now I need to go back and catch up on everything :)


----------



## Christi85

Congrats yazzy! Great news! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats yazzy!!!! I'm so glad all was well with the LO!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats yazzy!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats yazzy! So pleased it went well!!


----------



## babyfeva

Awesome scan carebear!

Sorry your baby wasn't measured Christi but awesome that you got to see baby. Sorry about the infection :( 

TryiNhouston, congrats on a baby girl. 

Sorry if I missed anyone else as I'm on my phone at work.


----------



## babyfeva

yazzy said:


> Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes!
> 
> I am so relieved, everything went really well. Baby was measuring a day ahead so I'm due on Sept 18th. All looked great, baby was just sleeping so had to jiggle me about to wake him/her up lol!
> So tomorrow I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up on everything :)

Great appointment!!


----------



## babyfeva

With this pregnancy, I've only gained half a pound. I don't feel like I'm growing yet. Totally opposite with my son. I was so bloated by 8 weeks. I hope all is OK with my Baby. I have an appointment on March 20!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats yazzy! 

Glad your appt went well Christi!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

babyfeva, if it makes you feel better I'm 14w3d and I'm still down about a 1/2 pound from what I was when I started!! I lost almost 5lbs in the first couple weeks from stress of miscarrying again. Then I gained all but about 1/2 a pound back and I haven't gained any more. I feel like a walking flotation device too!! I feel like I've gained 50lbs. I've been eating a lot better too. Weeks 7-13 I felt pukey most of the time, so just had to eat small meals every couple hours. But now I'm eating a lot better but still get full quicker than I did prior to pregnancy, so my portions aren't as big. So don't let the weight part worry you. It's ok! A friend of mine lost 10lbs in her first trimester and is still down about 4lbs and due here in the next week or so!! So she lost 4lbs during her whole pregnancy and her baby is measuring big!!:thumbup:


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! 

Babyfeva - I've had the yeast infection for weeks, almost since the beginning of this pregnancy. It gets better sometimes, then symptoms come back. I've been treating it with herbs so far, but my acupuncturist only stepped those up after I hit week 12 (I was on really mild anti-fungal herbs before that), so I've only been taking them for 2 weeks or so. While there's no direct risk for the baby, it'd better be treated to avoid the risk of it turning into a UTI or causing poor baby a thrush at birth (if delivered vaginally). My OB also had urine sent out to rule out a UTI, at my request. Though I don't have any visible UTI symptoms, I just wanted to be sure I'm in the clear.

I went and picked up the prescription. It's for fluconazole (brand name is Diflucan) 150mg, single-dose. So I'm only supposed to take it once and then it's supposed to work over several days. I did some research online and it's classified as class C for pregnancy if used as a single dose to treat a vaginal yeast infection, no evidence of harm to the baby. It's class D if used over a prolonged period of time in high doses of more than 400mg/day (risk of birth defects), but this info also only concerns first trimester pregnancies. So it's not my case - I'm only supposed to take this one 150mg pill and I'm in the second trimester. Still though, I'm not 100% comfortable taking it. I may keep taking my herbal treatment for another couple of weeks and take this pill if things are still not better by then. By that time, I will also be comfortably in the second trimester, as opposed to right now.

Re weight gain: babyfeva, the perinatologist I saw for my NT scan told me that they've exaggerated the amount of recommended weight gain of 25-30lbs. throughout the pregnancy, and that even losing a couple lbs. during the first trimester is very normal. I had gained 2lbs. on week 8, but then lost 1.5 of that by week 10. I was concerned, but all was good. Then they weighed me on week 13 at the NT scan, and I had put 1.5lb. back on. Today at 14 weeks I weighed a little over 2lbs. compared to my weight when I started the pregnancy. I think small fluctuations are normal, until our babies start putting on serious weight later on, which will cause us to pack on the weight as well :winkwink:


----------



## yazzy

As the others have said I wouldn't worry about weight gain or loss this early on. It's very common for people to lose weight in first tri.
I don't know what I weighed pre pregnancy but I've definitely put on a few pounds already but I'm still lighter than I was when I fell pregnant with my daughter 3 years ago.


----------



## carebear1981

I've unfortunately gained 10 lbs this first tri but I did have a broken foot and was couch/bed-ridden and couldn't get any exercise. I'm hoping to maintain this weight for awhile now since baby can replace the fat I need to lose. I'm definitely eating better and more active now that I'm in physiotherapy.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah, weight gain varies so much between women during pregnancy. Some gain a lot and others don't gain any. It also depends on what you weighed to begin. Plus everyone has different body types as well.

Question for you ladies that already have had a baby. What did pregnancy and/or breast feeding do to your boobs? I'm just curious as I already have large D-DD breasts and I am not trying to be shallow, but I'm a bit worried. They've never been extremely perky due to them being large, but I'm just curious if this will absolutely distroy them. LOL!! I'm going to breast feed regardless because it's important to me. But just wanted to hear your personal experiences if you don't mind me asking. :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Mrs Reineke I think it's the process of pregnancy that changed your boobs rather than breastfeeding. 
I breastfed my daughter for 17 months, I have to admit when I stopped they did look a bit deflated lol but they soon went back to normal. They were a bit smaller but I dropped so much weight after having my little girl, I ate loads but was only 8 1/2 stone. As soon as I got pregnant this time my boobs grew a size overnight lol!


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree with yazzy. Unfortunately Its pregnancy that changes your boobs. I've always been smaller chested but my breasts grew pretty large in my sons pregnancy and now they look a bit ummmm deflated. Think when you blow a ballon up and then let the air out again. The balloon doesn't look the same lol. I can't say it bothers me though. Just like my stretch marks, I earnt my saggy boobs and tiger stripes by making an awesome little human :)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats yazzy on the awesome appointment.

Lovely scans ladies! 

Mrs.R I breastfed my son for 16 months. The goal was a year but DH convinced me to go until our son decided. Anyway, I'm usually a very small B cup. During breastfeeding i became a small C. Once my milk dried up I became a B again. I don't really notice much of a difference but I'm a bad example because I was unfortunately never gifted in that area to begin with. You did give me an idea and this goes to everyone...

Anyone who's interested in breastfeeding and would like to join an extremely helpful Facebook group I'm in, please let me know. It is nice to join now so you can get some ideas on what to expect. You can also ask non breastfeeding related questions (nbfr) such as pregnancy or motherhood in general. Everyone is very eager to help.


----------



## Bug222

Mrs R- they def got bigger during pregnancy and breast feeding but pretty much went right back after. A few light stretch marks on the sides.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies for telling me your boob stories!!! Hahahaha!!!:haha: I hope none of think I'm being shallow by asking, but as a women we all know we want to feel comfortable with ourselves. :thumbup: So I've had a great Friday the 13th today. My boss came into my office today and I got a promotion!! I'm absolutely thrilled!! I've been working really hard and it's paying off. She also told me not to stress about taking time off with baby because that's important. I'm thankful I have an amazing manager and she and her husband had to do IVF because they couldn't get pregnant, so she completely understands me. I'm very blessed. Made my day. :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Woohoo! Congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations Mrs r!!!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congratulations on the promotion!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies!! Yay, it was not super expected. So it was nice to get the compliment. Anyone else still think they feel baby flutters in their belly every now and then? I swear I am...but like I mentioned, maybe it's stuff my belly always does when it's digesting or something and I'm thinking it's baby. LOL!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay Mrs R greats news on the promotion!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats! 

Lbs wise I feel the same, belly bump wise ... I'm feeling it! I went shopping today for a few more cute tops and the belly is becoming less and less easy to cover. I was looking for a coverage top because I'm going to a bar with my friend and didn't want to be the pregnant girl in the bar. I was always anxious to see how I'd like a bump or if I'd look/feel weird, but I'm loving it!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on the promotion! That's great!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? I just had my first ultrasound today and have been given the EDD of September 7th. We have a 7 month old daughter, Ava, and it took 6 years and fertility drugs to conceive her and this one was a total surprise. We were shocked but happy :D


----------



## Christi85

Congrats MrsR!!! What great news!! :happydance: Also, even though I haven't been feeling any flutters yet, the way you describe them and the way I've read other people describe them, I have no doubt it's your little one :winkwink: Consider yourself very lucky that you can feel him/her this early on :thumbup:

Welcome to the group tooth_fairy! :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy! I've heard stories like yours many times: trouble conceiving, doing fertility treatment and then a surprise second baby! :thumbup:

Ambiguous - I'd be happy to join the facebook group. I really want to breastfeed the little man exclusively for at least the first 6 months, and see how it goes from there. Since I'm self employed (working from home) and have a flexible schedule, I should be able to do it with the right information and support :flower:

AFM: I had a great Friday the 13th as well! Got a call from my OB with the combined risk assessment results (NT scan + HcG + Papp-A) and they gave me 1 in 22,000 for Down Syndrome and less than 1 in 100,000 for trisomy-18. Woot!! :happydance: Of course there are more blood tests to be done in 2-3 weeks to complete the assessment, but from what I'm reading, if the first results are good, the second ones rarely affect the outcome. So I'm really happy! :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Welcome tooth_fairy!!! I'll add you to the first page :)

Great results Christi!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, congrats on the promotion!!

Welcome Tooth_fairy and congrats on your baby and pregnancy. 

Christi, awesome news!


----------



## yazzy

Welcome tooth fairy!

Mrs R, yes, I am sure I can feel tiny flutters. I first felt my daughter at 15 weeks and this is just the same. It's only occasionally and I'd miss it if I hadn't already experienced it previously.

Christi, great news on your results.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome tooth_fairy! 

Great news Christi!


----------



## carebear1981

Awesome results Christi :)

Welcome tooth fairy!!


Woo!! 12 weeks today!! I'm a plum!! :happydance: Just 2 more weeks till the second tri...
Well I think I got a stomach bug. I couldn't keep anything in my stomach yesterday. I felt so bad for baby but kept telling myself I got fat reserves... gonna try to eat slowly today and hope it stays down. I'm feeling better than yesterday but I'm having pains in my lower abdomen. Hope its just growing pains :(


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 12 weeks Carebear!! :happydance:
If you've been throwing up a lot, this could explain the lower abdomen pains. Your whole stomach system contracts when you vomit, so it can be normal. Also, if you have a bug, this could explain that as well.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 12 weeks Carebear!


----------



## Bug222

Happy 12 weeks carebear!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks all!!
Must have been a 24-hr stomach bug. I'm feeling so much better and food is staying down!


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy 12 weeks carebear! Glad your feeling better now!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Happy 12 weeks Carebear!!:hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

How is everyone sleeping?? I'm getting increasingly uncomfortable and I toss and turn every night. I'm normally a back sleeper but since that's a no-no, I've been trying out each side and I wake up so many times turning from side to side. Anything I can do to sleep better? I tried a pillow between my legs and behind me to prop me up but I've found it just gets in my way. Urgh!


----------



## Christi85

carebear1981 said:


> How is everyone sleeping?? I'm getting increasingly uncomfortable and I toss and turn every night. I'm normally a back sleeper but since that's a no-no, I've been trying out each side and I wake up so many times turning from side to side. Anything I can do to sleep better? I tried a pillow between my legs and behind me to prop me up but I've found it just gets in my way. Urgh!

My main problem with sleep is I don't sleep straight through on most nights. I usually get up to pee once per night and I occasionally get middle-of-the-night hunger pangs, so I have to get up for a snack. Then it often takes me quite some time to get back to sleep. I've always been sleeping on my side, so I'm not that uncomfortable (at least not yet - I'm just starting to get a visible bump :winkwink:). I thought sleeping on your back was not recommended during the last trimester only, when your uterus is very big and can press on your main artery, or something like that. But I was under the impression that it wasn't a problem before then.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sleeping has been an issue for me too. But had the best gift from my oh last week, a five foot long body pillow. It's pure bliss, can honestly say it's helped me get comfortable in bed for the first time in weeks. I'd like to think my oh bought it as he's really thoughtful but think he was just so fed up of being woken up multiple times in the night by me moaning I was uncomfortable lol.


----------



## carebear1981

Yes, I heard it was the second tri, I think. But they recommend you start teaching yourself to sleep on ur side. Sigh! 
I wake up to pee at least twice too ;) haven't had hunger pains though! I bet that can be annoying! Definitely hard to get back to sleep after eating.

Hmmm... a body pillow eh? Might have to get one of those!


----------



## cutieq

I got a snoogle or snoodle pregnancy pillow. I can't quite remember the name. Best sleeping investment I've ever made.


----------



## maryanne1987

cutieq said:


> I got a snoogle or snoodle pregnancy pillow. I can't quite remember the name. Best sleeping investment I've ever made.

Snoogles aren't too different to the one I have, who ever invented them deserves a medal. Best thing I've ever owned. I can't see me giving mine up even after baby is born! Lol


----------



## Bug222

I get up usually 5 or 6 times a night to pee- it's ridiculous! The last few nights I have had a hard time falling asleep - hope it's not a sign of things to come!


----------



## wantabby

I usually am up 2 times per night! I didn't realize you weren't supposed to sleep on your back.. I do mostly sleep on my side, but occasionally on my back. I need to invest in a pillow so I can train myself for later.. my worst problem is wanting to sleep with my arms above my head, and the old wives tale says arms above your head = cord around neck.. :/ Hopefully that won't happen though!! 

Welcome Toothfairy, we have the same EDD!! 

Congratulations to everyone with good news/scans!


----------



## yazzy

I get up once a night for the toilet but am constantly waking up throughout the night and not sleeping well. I seem to find myself sleeping on my back a lot!


----------



## maryanne1987

Can I ask all you ladies a question? How did you all cope in the time leading up to the weeks of your previous losses. I'm about three weeks from the point I lost my little daughter and I'm becoming increasingly anxious and very over emotional. I mean to the point people close to me keep asking me what's wrong. I just feel a bit of a mess and I'm so worried even though I know logically the chances of it happening again are pretty much zero. Did any of you have a way to help you cope with it? Sorry for the depressing post. Just needed some advice from other ladies who have been in a similar position.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sorry I don't have much advice on that one maryanne. My loss was due to being an ectopic so the best thing for me was that first scan which told me the baby was in the right spot. I was really nervous leading up to it and cried my eyes out when she told me everything was in the right spot. I can't even begin to imagine a later loss. Hope you can stay positive and keep telling yourself it is very unlikely to happen again :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - I'm very sorry you're feeling this way :hugs: I think the later the loss, the worse the pain.
My loss was a blighted ovum discovered at 7 weeks (but not confirmed until the end of week 8). Basically the baby never developed or stopped developing really early on, before it was visible on ultrasound. It was weird because I had a first scan at 5 weeks to confirm an intrauterine pregnancy, and even though all we could see at that point was a sac, my doctor wasn't concerned in the slightest. He even told me all was looking great. He had me come back two weeks later, at which point a fetal pole and a heart beat should have been visible, but all we saw was an empty sac that had grown and looked healthy, but no baby in it. Same with all subsequent scans, until I was sure enough there wasn't going to be a baby and decided to schedule a D&C (had it at 8w6d and I even asked for a last scan the morning of the procedure). It was devastating and also weird - my betas started out low but then increased at a very normal pace and the sac would grow at every single scan, but never a baby. So for me, much like Carebear, it was a big relief once we saw a fetal pole with a heart beat early on (at 6w2d in this pregnancy) - at least I knew there was a baby in there this time. That being said, I didn't really stop worrying about an early miscarriage until I had my NT scan at 13 weeks. I still worry sometimes and I don't take anything for granted, but at least now I know I'm past the most critical part. In those early weeks, I kept myself emotionally distant from my pregnancy - not something I did on purpose, just a defense mechanism I think. 

The only suggestion I have is for you to keep reminding yourself that your daughter's loss was more due to bad luck that is unlikely to happen again, than anything else. And just try to be patient and remind yourself that you're only a couple weeks away from being able to breathe a sigh of relief. Not too long now! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks so much ladies. I really appreciate your kind words. Few more weeks and I will be able to put this all behind me and bond with my little one cause I guess I'm just too afraid to get too attached at the moment. But after a long talk with my wonderful oh last night im feeling a lot more positive :) thank you for sharing your stories and for not judging me for having a very low night. 

On a totally different and less depressing note I woke up to find my belly button which was an inny has popped out. I was a little amused but horrified at the same time lol. Cant remember my belly button popping till much much later with my son. It still made me smile this morning though :)


----------



## Bug222

Sending you much love and positive thoughts Maryanne xxx. I think just focusing on positive thinking and visualizing a heathy baby was the only thing that "helped"- this must be such a scary time for you. Just think in a couple weeks you will be past this loss date.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Cutie, I'm loving my bump too. I just want it to get a bit bigger so I look more pregnant than just fat! LOL!!

tooth-fairy, welcome and you're due the same day as me!! I've heard stories like yours as well. Pretty amazing!!

Christi, amazing results on your chromosomal tests!!

carebear, yay to 12 weeks!! I'm glad you're feeling better.

maryanne, what a sweet thing for your honey to get you a body pillow!! Whether it's for you or him!! LOL!! Granted my miscarriages were MUCH earlier than yours that fear leading up to that dreaded date is terrifying. I'm way past my 2 mc dates, but I'm still freaking myself out because of scary things that happen like in your case later in pregnancy. I seem to always fear the worse case senario and it's horrible. Plus I have Factor V Lieden (blood clotting disorder) and my hematologist and doctor don't think blood thinners are necessary because the risk is low even with having it and I've never had a blood clot. But I still freak myself out thinking "oh my gosh, what if I get clots in the placenta or cord and it causes me to lose the baby and then the doctors will be like, oh well "next" time you'll need to be put on blood thinning medication." I've told myself a million times not to Google things because I only remember the bad stuff I read. Like my mom, aunt and some other relatives have this same thing because it's genetic and they all have children. But I fear I'll be in that small group that it causes problems with and I'll lose this baby because I'm not being treated with Lovenox. I am taking a lose dose aspirin once a day and prenatal Omega 3's which naturally thin your blood in the hopes those will counter act anything. I hadn't taken either when I had my 2 mcs, granted it may just be a coincidence. So see, you're not the only one fearing things for sure!! I'm HORRIBLE!!

As far as the sleeping thing, I haven't been sleeping great. I normally sleep on my back or on my side/stomach. Well trying to sleep on my sides hasn't been great. I've used a pillow between my legs, but I still wake up a lot and turn to the other side just wishing I could lay how I wanted to!! Speaking of sleeping problems, I woke up yesterday morning with the worst neck ache!! I must have slept all weird because it's in the muscles and it feels like it got all tensed up and is pinching a nerve because when I move my head certain ways it stabs me. It's like was I doing headstands or something?? Geez!! Got to love trying to sleep while pregnant and I'm only 15 weeks along. This is a bad sign!! LOL!!


----------



## babyfeva

trying to get good sleep sucks! I think mother nature is just preparing us. I get up one a night to pee and my son tends to wake up once during the night. I just wish I could sleep 4 hours straight. Lol

Maryanne, I can't imagine experiencing a loss later in pregnanc. I'm so sorry. When I had my MMC, I was supposed to be 11 weeks but baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. It was devastating since we had just seen the heartbeat a few days before 9 weeks. I had to walk around for about another week before having a D&C. I felt numb knowing I had a baby inside me that wasn't alive. It took some time to heal emotionally. I just tried to be as positive as possible. It sucks that we can't control the outcomes of pregnancy. I just try and tell myself that today I am pregnant. Just know I'll be thinking about you and sending positive vibes.


----------



## lol2811

Hello everyone

Not been on for quite a while, I was away in Cardiff on a course last week so couldn't log in.

I have my dating scan tomorrow morning. Soooo nervous!! I really want to be excited as I will get to see my little bean for the 3rd time, but so worried at the same time. What a rollercoaster!!

Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks so much ladies for all the advice. It is appreciated. I am doing my best to keep calm and relaxed. Only a few weeks left till I can breathe again and next week we find out if we are team pink or blue so I'm focusing on that for now to get me through. Be nice to see jellybean again. Never get tired of seeing him or her. Even though he/she is a bugger on scans and never stays still! Lol

Good luck with your scan tomorrow lol!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck lol - be sure to tell us how it went! :hugs:

Maryanne - it will be super exciting to find out the gender! :thumbup: The day of my NT scan was the most exciting day of my pregnancy so far :flower:

AFM - I've started to struggle with sleep as well. Can't get very comfortable :wacko: I may invest in one of those full body pillows soon :winkwink:
Anyone else feeling as if their belly and/or lower back is getting heavy/tired? In the last couple of days I've been feeling as if I'd been working out a long time - a tired and slightly burning feeling, not sure I'm describing it right. Especially late in the day...
But I'm 15 weeks today - yay! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 15 weeks christi!!!

Good luck with your ultrasound lol :)


----------



## Bug222

Good luck tomorrow lol

Happy 15 weeks Christi!


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy 15 weeks Christi! We must have the same due date, I'm 15 weeks today too!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

lol, everything will be just great at your dating scan. We'll be excited to hear all about it!!

maryanne, how exciting you get to figure out next week if you're having a boy or a girl!! I'm so jealous of you ladies getting to find out early!! I have to wait until 22 weeks!! :growlmad:

Christi, congrats on 15 weeks!!


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> Happy 15 weeks Christi! We must have the same due date, I'm 15 weeks today too!

Thanks Maryanne! Happy 15 weeks to you too! :hugs:
Yes, my due date based on LMP is September 8. The little one has measured a little differently with every scan: 1 day behind at 6w2d, 4 days behind at 8w2d, right on target with the LMP at 10w2d, and then at the NT scan I had at a specialist clinic (which I trust much more - my OB's equipment is old and his measurements are always quick and very approximate!!), baby actually measured 3-4 days ahead. But the NT doctor told me that they don't change the due date, unless the difference is more than 6 days, and that it's possible I just have a tall baby (since DH is also very tall and it's a boy - so Dad's genes matter). Plus measurements may change again in the future. So I've kept my original due date by LMP :winkwink:
Then I had a scan with my OB at 14w2d and he didn't even measure the baby :wacko: So I just tell people I'm due sometime in the first 10 days of September, and I figure I'm covered this way :winkwink:


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi85 said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> Happy 15 weeks Christi! We must have the same due date, I'm 15 weeks today too!
> 
> Thanks Maryanne! Happy 15 weeks to you too! :hugs:
> Yes, my due date based on LMP is September 8. The little one has measured a little differently with every scan: 1 day behind at 6w2d, 4 days behind at 8w2d, right on target with the LMP at 10w2d, and then at the NT scan I had at a specialist clinic (which I trust much more - my OB's equipment is old and his measurements are always quick and very approximate!!), baby actually measured 3-4 days ahead. But the NT doctor told me that they don't change the due date, unless the difference is more than 6 days, and that it's possible I just have a tall baby (since DH is also very tall and it's a boy - so Dad's genes matter). Plus measurements may change again in the future. So I've kept my original due date by LMP :winkwink:
> Then I had a scan with my OB at 14w2d and he didn't even measure the baby :wacko: So I just tell people I'm due sometime in the first 10 days of September, and I figure I'm covered this way :winkwink:Click to expand...

Same as me! Baby has measured from a week behind to a day ahead but doctors are keeping my due date as the 8th. I was two weeks over with my son so I'm not worried about my date that much. My dh is 6ft5 so I'm guessing that's why our little one is measuring ahead lately. Obviously passing on his giant genes! Lol


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 15 weeks to you too maryanne!

I started massage therapy today. Never tried it before but doc recommended pregnancy massages so why not :) It was good. I'm really sore on my right hip she said, so she gave me some stretches to do.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Well, despite my efforts I haven't felt the baby for almost a week. I think I may have felt her today but I'm not sure. I'm in the waiting room at my scheduled appointment for my 14 week checkup. If all is clear then I made it to the second trimester. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Happy 15 weeks Christi!

Lol good luck at your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## yazzy

I hope your appointment goes well Ambiguous! The babies are so tiny at the moment so try not to worry about movement.


----------



## Christi85

Good luck Ambiguous! Let us know how it goes.
I'm sure everything will be fine! They say that in the early weeks, you usually don't feel the baby all that often, even if you've felt the first flutters. It's only later when you feel actual kicks that it's supposed to be regular. The handout I was given at my NT scan (it was about pregnancy as a whole) said you are supposed to start counting kicks from around 27 weeks onwards. This must be the time when you can feel the baby moving very regularly and can establish moving patterns.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck ambiguous! Hope all goes well. Try not to worry. I go a few days without feeling jellybean move now and again. Think it depends on where jellybean is hiding out that day. And I tend to feel him/her more when I'm lying in bed doing nothing rather than when I'm up and moving around. My midwife said at this stage though it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck with ur appointment ambiguous!!

I can't wait to feel baby flutters :) hopefully in a few weeks!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies! Ironically enough after I posted she started fluttering away as if to say "I'm still here mom!". Anyway her heartbeat was 154 which doctor said is perfect. We are so happy! We made it to the second trimester!!! Yay! :)

Congrats Christi on 15 weeks! If you (or anyone else) are interested in the Facebook breastfeeding group, send me a link to your page and I'll send you a friend request and invite.


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Ambigious!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats AmbiguousHope!! Great news!! :happydance:

I've sent you a private message with a link to my FB page. Please add me to the breastfeeding group when you can.


----------



## lol2811

Scan went really well, although the little monkey didn't want to sit in the right position for the NT measurement, so we get to have another scan next week. 

Any gender guess?

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll195/lols2601/BBB9FA56-05EF-483A-88BB-EB95DC157306_zpsrfufctk6.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

Mine did the same! Flailing it's little arms and legs but wouldn't move to measure NT. The technician sent me out to walk around for about an hour (checked once during the hour) until baby finally flipped over. 

I'm no good at guessing but I think boy :)

Congrats on the great appointment and reaching the 2nd tri ambiguous!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on the great scan! My lo did the same. Have such a wriggly little one. Doesn't like scans at all. Have to go back next week for measurements as he/she wouldn't stay still. I have no idea on gender guessing, I'm rubbish at it so will go with Carebear and say boy too!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats lol! :happydance:
I suck at guesses like that, as I never know what to look for, so I'm going to say girl just for good measure :winkwink:

Mine was also in the wrong positions during the NT scan, at least initially. The tech was super patient though waiting for him to turn around and we finally got pretty good shots from all angles and even found out the gender. But it was a marathon scan - probably about 40-45 minutes total, and I had both an abdominal and a vaginal scan :wacko:


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scan lol. Sorry baby didn't cooperate. I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## yazzy

14 weeks today....officially 2nd tri! 

I'm sure I'm feeling baby flutters this week, some days a lot and other days none but it's still exciting :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on reaching the second tri yazzy!!

I'm doing ok. I tried to come off the doctor prescribed nausea pills but I just can't yet. I feel more normal when I'm on em. I'll probably try again next week when I reach the second tri :)


----------



## yazzy

Thanks carebear! The last couple days I've not been feeling as sick so hopefully you'll feel better soon.


----------



## cutieq

Feeling pretty good for me. My tailbone is still insanely sore but I'm adjusting to it. I thought I felt some flutters yesterday but convinced myself it was gas. Anatomy scan on the 31st!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats yazzy! Movement is the best feeling in the world. 

I'm good thanks, still sick but hoping it will ease up soon. Loving my bump though, officially in maternity clothes now. Nothing fits anymore but I've never been so happy to not be able to fit into my jeans :)


----------



## Christi85

Congrats yazzy! :happydance:

Carebear - sorry you are still feeling sick! I had nausea on and off (including some occasional vomiting :cry:) up until the middle of week 14. It's only been for the past week that I haven't had almost any.

Cutie - so exciting you are feeling flutters! I'm yet to feel anything :cry: Also, really envious you're having an anatomy scan already! I had a very quick OB scan on week 14 last week and I'm not having another one again 'till week 18. As for my actual anatomy scan, it will probably be on week 20 or 21, so it still feels very far away :wacko:

AFM: My boobs got quite sore again - how weird :wacko: They hadn't really been very sore since week 8 or 9. Bump is slowly popping, but it's still just the lower abdomen. Headaches and gum pain seem to be gone for now (yay!! :happydance:), but I'm still fighting the yeast infection :wacko: I've decided to start with a full on herbal treatment from my acupuncturist (unfortunately lots of his anti-yeast herbs I can't take when pregnant, so I'm stuck with the gentlest - but not necessarily the most effective - ones). I've decided to give the herbal treatment 2-3 weeks and if it doesn't work, I'll take my doctor's prescription of 7 days of vaginal suppositories. My urine culture came back negative for UTIs though, which is good news. Last but not least, tomorrow hubby and I are taking a tour of the hospital where I'll be having the baby. Maybe it's a little soon, don't know, but I need to register with them, plus they have a bunch of classes we'll be taking, and for some of them they ask for you to schedule during the 5th month of pregnancy (which isn't that far away). So I wanted to be sure that I'm happy with the hospital before I go on to register for their classes. Not that I have a huge choice anyway, since my OB is affiliated with this hospital, but I want to take the tour regardless :flower:


----------



## Moomaymisty

Hi, can I join? im Due Oct 2nd but as im old....42 I may go in September. :)


----------



## cutieq

Christi, I really don't think it was flutters. Most likely gas. I'm not sure why my scan is so early but I'm not opposed! I had to do some googling to make sure women got then this early. 

Welcome mooma.


----------



## yazzy

I have my anatomy scan on 30th April when I'll be 20 weeks. 

Welcome mooma!


----------



## Moomaymisty

Thanks all, I have my next scan 26th :)


----------



## babyfeva

I'm waiting right now to have my 16 week scan. I don't know why I feel so nervous! Will update soon. 

Welcome Mooma and congrats.


----------



## Radiance

I haven't been on in a long long time! This pregnancy has been very hard so far. I currently have two larger sized schs (Subchorionic Hematoma) which have caused me to bleed all day, every day. :wacko: :nope: We found out Sunday that our baby is a GIRL! I couldn't believe it. I was 200+% sure it was boy. I am taking it step by step :)
 



Attached Files:







11061216_10205420165650986_2626169322751207772_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

Sorry it's been so rough radiance but glad your little girl is doing so well! 

Does schs last the whole pregnancy? Might be a dumb question but I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Radiance

cutieq said:


> Sorry it's been so rough radiance but glad your little girl is doing so well!
> 
> Does schs last the whole pregnancy? Might be a dumb question but I'm not familiar with it.

It's definitely different for everyone. I've been told you either bleed them out or they get reabsorbed back into the uterus. That being said, they can go away quickly or it can take several weeks/months. They can cause a lot of problems if they are as big or bigger than baby (one currently is) and/or over 20 weeks. I've had one schs with one of my boys but it was really tiny and I never bled. It stayed there until I delivered. With this one, they were both found the last week of February and then I bled both of them out. But two weeks later, I had two more, both big :nope: I had an ultrasound Sunday and the biggest one was 2inches but it was much larger at yesterdays scan, they didn't tell the size. It's more worrisome cause the schs and bleeding can weaken the sac and with my history of pprom and preterm labor that is the last thing we want.


----------



## cutieq

Gotcha. I hope everything goes ok. As if we need anything extra to worry about. Keep us updated on your little princess!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink Radiance!! I hope your sch's get better soon! 

Welcome moomaymisty!

Christi - hope you feel better soon and the herbs work for you :flower:

13 weeks tomorrow! 1 more week till the second tri! I'm so excited :happydance: I have my next doc appt on April 9 and will probably get an ultrasound booked for end of April for the gender! And I finally got a call from my OB!! My first appointment with her is May 11.


----------



## yazzy

Radiance lovely to see you on here. Sorry to hear you are having a tough time, I will keep you and your baby girl in my thoughts. 

Carebear yay for 13 weeks! 

Babyfeva good luck for your 16 week scan :) can't wait to hear how it went.

I'll have a midwife appointment at 16 weeks where they listen to the heartbeat, then a consultant appointment at 18 weeks because of my previous ectopic then my next scan 2 weeks later.

I've woke up with horrendous heartburn this morning...ouchy! Is anyone else suffering with this?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Radiance. Congrats on a girl! I've had a SCH and they can be stressful. Unfortunately I miscarried that pregnancy. I'm hopeful that you will just bleed yours out and all will be great :)


----------



## babyfeva

My scan yesterday went great. Baby girl measured about 4 days ahead but no change in due date. I asked my Dr if I could stop taking aspirin and she left that up to me. I have my 20 week appt scheduled for April 11. I won't have another scan until about 32 weeks :(


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a few days. My allergies have me down!! Well, the upper respiratory infection that my allergies caused should I say! I have been miserable! My doctor put me on a Z - pack Thursday, so I'm slowly getting better, and she said I could take Zyrtec. . I am just so sore from the coughing! I try to lean forward to reduce the force on my tummy. Hopefully it will all be over soon! 

My scan is this Wednesday! ! I can't wait! !

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a few days. My allergies have me down!! Well, the upper respiratory infection that my allergies caused should I say! I have been miserable! My doctor put me on a Z - pack Thursday, so I'm slowly getting better, and she said I could take Zyrtec. . I am just so sore from the coughing! I try to lean forward to reduce the force on my tummy. Hopefully it will all be over soon!
> 
> My scan is this Wednesday! ! I can't wait! !
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!

Respiratory infections suck. Hope you are back to 100% soon! Update us on your appointment.


----------



## Radiance

Thank you everyone! No bleeding today... I needed the break!!! Crossing my fingers! 



babyfeva said:


> My scan yesterday went great. Baby girl measured about 4 days ahead but no change in due date. I asked my Dr if I could stop taking aspirin and she left that up to me. I have my 20 week appt scheduled for April 11. I won't have another scan until about 32 weeks :(

Awesome! Athena is measuring a week bigger but they haven't moved mine either. Your appointment is scheduled on my birthday, should be a could day :winkwink:



wantabby said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a few days. My allergies have me down!! Well, the upper respiratory infection that my allergies caused should I say! I have been miserable! My doctor put me on a Z - pack Thursday, so I'm slowly getting better, and she said I could take Zyrtec. . I am just so sore from the coughing! I try to lean forward to reduce the force on my tummy. Hopefully it will all be over soon!
> 
> My scan is this Wednesday! ! I can't wait! !
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!


I hope you start feeling better soon! I have the worst allergies this week. That being said, I've never had allergies so really hoping I'm not getting sick!! :nope:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats radiance on team pink and hope the bleeding stops for good for you soon. 

Good luck to everyone with scans and appointments coming up!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on a great appointment babyfeva! :happydance:

Wantabby - sorry you've been feeling miserable! Hope you get to feel better soon! :hugs:

Radiance - welcome back! I can't imagine how it must be to bleed so much when pregnant - I hope it stops asap. But congrats on a good appointment and on team pink! :thumbup:

AFM: Hubby and I took the tour of the hospital where I'll be having the baby. I don't have much choice when it comes to hospitals, as this is where my OB delivers (so this is where I have to go if I want him to deliver my baby), but we were both very happy with what we saw and heard on the tour. Labor and delivery rooms were very spacious and private, as well as the rooms where you get to stay afterwards until discharged. Babies stay in the room with their mom, which is what we wanted, and breastfeeding is encouraged and supported, which is very important for me. In addition to that, they have what they call 'the golden hour', which is the first hour after birth, during which they leave the baby with the parents for skin to skin contact with no external interruption. They don't take baby away for tests and such until after that hour, and they don't allow visitors either, until afterwards. Which we thought was a great idea too! Dad also gets to stay with Mom and baby during the night, as there is a sofa-bed in every room. They also give Dad a free parking pass for every day I'm in the hospital. So all in all, we were very happy! Now that I know this is the hospital for sure, I can pre-register and also go ahead and plan the classes I want to take there. Though I'm thinking I'll wait until the 6th/7th month to take those, so that they are fresher in my memory (they are classes like newborn care, breastfeeding, infant safety and CPR and a 5-week birthing class).

Appointments-wise, I'm going to have to go in for my second blood draw (as part of the integrated NT screen I started in the first tri). It needs to be done between weeks 15 and 20, so I'm going to go in either late this week or early next week and get it done with. My next OB appointment and scan is on April 9 (on week 18) and then I'll be having my anatomy scan at the same special clinic where I had my NT scan on week 20 or 21 - still need to call and book that one. I look forward to that, as you get to see the baby so much better and in so much detail :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting that you're happy with the hospital Christi. Sounds a lot like the hospital I'll be delivering for the 2nd time.


----------



## wantabby

I'm feeling better.. still not 100%. Thank you ladies for all of your well wishes! I'm 16 weeks today (you too Mrs.R!!) How exciting! It feels unreal to be this far along!


----------



## cutieq

Happy 16!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 16 weeks! Glad your are feeling better!

Christi - so glad you like your hospital! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## yazzy

Yay for 16 weeks Wantabby! 

Christi sounds like you have a fab hospital :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on 16 weeks wantabby! 

Glad your happy with your hospital Christi, sounds lovely. Unfortunately I was told today by my consultant that I won't be allowed the home birth I desperatly wanted. They said it's too high risk :( I know they are thinking of baby but I'm still a little disappointed. So hopefully now gonna go check out our local hospital. Hope it's as nice as yours sounds!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, I haven't been able to get on in a couple days. Very busy, but I think I'm all caught up!!

Christi, I didn't get a measurement on my baby at my 11 week 3 day appointment which sucked and I don't have my next scan until 22 weeks...so the last measurement I had was at 7 weeks and I measured 2 days ahead. I asked my doctor about not getting measured at my last appointment and she said that the baby looked just fine. So I have to trust that's the case. I'm so glad you like the hospital!!

Ambiguous, I'm so glad your appointment went well and welcome to the 2nd trimester!!

lol, love your scan picture!! I"m guessing a boy!!

yazzy, happy 14 weeks!!

cutie, you very well could have felt your little guy!!

Moom, welcome and congrats!!

Radiance, congrats on your little girl!! I'm so sorry you are bleeding, but glad the doctors are keeping an eye on things. I'm praying it will all go away on it's own.

carebear, happy 13 weeks!!

babyfeva, so glad you had a great scan!! 

wantabby, I'm sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better real soon. Happy 16 weeks and good luck with your scan on Wednesday!! I can't believe we're at 16 weeks either!!

maryanne, I'm so sorry you can't have an at home birth like you were hoping. But I hope you like your hospital as well.

AFM: Had my doctor's appointment this past Thursday. Didn't have a scan, it was just a check up. She did listen to baby's hb with the doppler and told me my uterus was half way between my pelvic bone and belly botton which is where is should be at this point, so that's good considering I haven't had an actual measurement on my baby since 7 weeks!! She didn't measure it at my 11 week 3 day appointment and I asked her about that and she said it was looking just fine, so I have to trust that. I also got my blood drawn for the quad screen and to check my blood clotting levels again. I'm terrified to say the least to get the results. She said it takes about a week. I'm just praying my baby is perfect and healthy. I asked her again about my blood clotting thing and she told me to try not to worry about it and she thinks me taking the baby aspirin is all I need. She said deciding to take an actual blood thinner is a big decision because they come with risks. So she said to keep doing what I'm doing because she really doesn't think it's necessary in my case. So need to trust her opinion with that. If my clotting levels come back higher than before, then we'll go from there. Any of you other ladies that had your baby's chromosomes checked worry like crazy until you got the results? I over worry about EVERYTHING!! It's horrible!! I need to put more trust and faith in God that he's taking care of my baby. So my next appointment is April 16th. I won't have a scan at that time either, but I'll get to set up my anatomy/gender scan for week 22!! Sucks I have to wait until then, but that's how my doctor does it. Hoping it goes by really fast!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

A lot going on here, just got back from Hawaii so will catch up with all the posts soon! 

Good luck to everyone who will be having scans soon :)

As for myself, next apt is April 23rd at 20 weeks. Can't wait to see my little guy again.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

tooth_fairy, I'm sooooo jealous you just got back from Hawaii!!!!!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 16 weeks wantabby and MrsR!! :happydance: Almost there myself :happydance:

MrsR - I think it's natural to worry a lot. I've found I've worried relatively less after my NT scan, but that was only because the doctor doing it was super positive about what he was seeing, telling me it was all 'textbook' and also that even if the blood tests didn't come out great, they wouldn't worry much based on such a good NT scan. So I wasn't worried almost at all (strange for me) about the first blood tests (for Down syndrome and trisomy 18), but I can see me being more worried once I have my quad marker tests done, most likely next week. I do worry about many things though. Even the slightest thing makes me worry that I'm harming the baby :wacko: In this sense, having the home doppler has been a blessing, even though it's given me hassle finding the heart beat a couple times. I'm really hopeful that I will feel calmer once I start feeling the baby move though, and once that happens, I plan to stop using the doppler, or use it very rarely. It sucks that you have to wait that long to see your little one again and to have him/her measured. If your doctor was reassuring though, you have to trust her. They probably see dozens of pregnant women every single day and can tell just by experience. Also, I hear you about the time. I feel like my anatomy scan is forever away (in reality, only a month or so), not to mention my due date. I find myself wishing it was already August/September multiple times a week :shrug: It just feels sooo far away, it's painful!

Maryanne - I know. When I got my BFP, my first thought was to go with a group of midwives I am local to who have a good reputation for my whole prenatal care (vs. my OB). For some reason a home birth scares me, but they do have a birthing center which I was seriously considering. But since I had some complications early on (spotting etc.), I got more scared and decided I'd rather birth at the safety of a hospital in case of any delivery complications. I still hope baby and I are healthy enough, so that I can make a birth plan for a natural, un-medicated birth. At least you are in the UK. Most everyone I know there who has had a baby had a natural, un-medicated birth, so you probably have a good chance of getting that too :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi85 said:


> Congrats on 16 weeks wantabby and MrsR!! :happydance: Almost there myself :happydance:
> 
> MrsR - I think it's natural to worry a lot. I've found I've worried relatively less after my NT scan, but that was only because the doctor doing it was super positive about what he was seeing, telling me it was all 'textbook' and also that even if the blood tests didn't come out great, they wouldn't worry much based on such a good NT scan. So I wasn't worried almost at all (strange for me) about the first blood tests (for Down syndrome and trisomy 18), but I can see me being more worried once I have my quad marker tests done, most likely next week. I do worry about many things though. Even the slightest thing makes me worry that I'm harming the baby :wacko: In this sense, having the home doppler has been a blessing, even though it's given me hassle finding the heart beat a couple times. I'm really hopeful that I will feel calmer once I start feeling the baby move though, and once that happens, I plan to stop using the doppler, or use it very rarely. It sucks that you have to wait that long to see your little one again and to have him/her measured. If your doctor was reassuring though, you have to trust her. They probably see dozens of pregnant women every single day and can tell just by experience. Also, I hear you about the time. I feel like my anatomy scan is forever away (in reality, only a month or so), not to mention my due date. I find myself wishing it was already August/September multiple times a week :shrug: It just feels sooo far away, it's painful!
> 
> Maryanne - I know. When I got my BFP, my first thought was to go with a group of midwives I am local to who have a good reputation for my whole prenatal care (vs. my OB). For some reason a home birth scares me, but they do have a birthing center which I was seriously considering. But since I had some complications early on (spotting etc.), I got more scared and decided I'd rather birth at the safety of a hospital in case of any delivery complications. I still hope baby and I are healthy enough, so that I can make a birth plan for a natural, un-medicated birth. At least you are in the UK. Most everyone I know there who has had a baby had a natural, un-medicated birth, so you probably have a good chance of getting that too :flower:

Think it depends where in the UK you are from. They definatley don't encourage natural birthing where I live. When I was having my son and I was writing my birth plan with my midwife I mentioned I wanted a natural birth with no pain relief and her reply was 'your kidding right?'. Similar Experiance when I was in hospital delivering my son. I had to constantly remind them I wanted no pain relief, they even called an anesthetist behind my back to give me an epidural. Said they were confident I'd change my mind so called him anyway. The one midwife even said she thought I was insane and didn't understand 'those women' going down the natural route. I was so annoyed. This time though I'm older and wiser. I may have to give birth in hospital but I will be planning to natural birth again and if anyone dares question me I shall remove them from the room. I think it's a woman's right to have the birth she wants be it natural or medicated. No one should comment on it. I'm hoping our hospital have birthing tubs now, I quite fancy a water birth :)


----------



## yazzy

I'm in the uk (south west) and the hospital where I had my daughter just go with whatever you want, as long as it is safe for you and baby). I had an injection of diamorphine in my previous labour and I was so sick! This time I plan on just gas and air.
I didn't write a birth plan as I just wanted baby to arrive as naturally and safely as possible but happy with most things as long as baby was ok.


----------



## cutieq

Yazzy, I've been leaning towards no formal birth plan. I really like my practice and midwife and although I havent been on a tour yet, I've head great things about my hospital.

My plan is for me and baby to be healthy and safely.


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, I'm hoping your blood clotting results come back great!


----------



## carebear1981

I have no idea about my birthplan yet. I have my first appointment with my OB on May 11 and I'm so irritated, I called my GP cuz I had to change my appointment and it got moved from Apr 9 to the 29th (they're so busy)!!! Ugh!! At least I'll be 19 weeks then and will likely get referred right away for my gender scan. You know, I haven't heard baby's heartbeat yet?? Ever!! I've only ever seen it flickering away on the screen. It makes me want a doppler so bad just so I can hear it :( 

But I do have some good news!!!! My work just went through some major overhauls. We lost a few of our perks and 1 was the maternity leave top-up. I was soooo upset by this because my work topped you up to 16 weeks (at 85 percent of your pay) and now it was down to a lowly 6 weeks... I found out today that I got approval to have the 16 weeks!!! So I get 4 months of 85% of my pay off with baby!!! I'm still taking the full year that I can here in Canada but it's barely a fraction of my pay. I'm just so happy we won't be struggling the first few months!


----------



## lol2811

Yazzy - Where in the south West are you? I'm in Somerset but will be having baby in Dorchester.

With my first I just had gas and air, the midwives were great and were happy to go along with whatever I wanted. Can def recommend going in a pool, that really helped, although because of medication I wasn't able to give birth in the pool.


----------



## yazzy

Lol - I'm in Somerset too! In Yeovil on the border of Dorset so you can't be far from me...out of all the people on the forum how funny is that?!!

Carebear - great news about your maternity pay. 

I'm self employed so think I'll get maternity allowance, not sure how much or for how long but anything is better than nothing! :)


----------



## Christi85

Congrats Carebear! That's great news!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I am self employed, so probably not entitled to 'disability pay' by the state of California, because you need to get it as elective coverage and keep paying for it for at least some time in advance to get it (which I haven't done). But 90% of our income comes from DH's salary anyway (he'll be taking 2 weeks of paid paternity leave), so I don't anticipate it will hurt our family budget all that much. Right now most of the money I make gets re-invested into my small business anyway, so I doubt we will see a change in our day to day life. I haven't decided when I will stop working, but I'm thinking maybe 2-3 weeks before my due date and then stay off work for 2-3 months after baby is born, and ease back into some sort of a part time schedule after that. It will probably take some time though before I'm able to do full time or close to full time again. Right now being home with the baby is the priority, which is also the reason why I became self employed/working from home in the first place. 

Re birth and birth plans - first of all, I'm sooo jealous of all of you whose hospitals have bath tubs! I'd love to birth in a tub, but my hospital unfortunately doesn't have them. They do have private showers in delivery rooms though, and they do encourage you to take warm showers to ease the pain if you are doing an un-medicated birth. I agree that having a healthy baby (and healthy mom) is the #1 priority. My plan is to try for natural and un-medicated for as long as I'm able to take the pain (hopefully I'll be able to take it 'till the end). I don't rule out epidural as an option, it just has some drawbacks that scare me a bit, but if I feel I absolutely need it, I will ask for it. I even don't rule out a C-section if necessary. What I don't want is to be pushed to have a C-section/induction/medicated birth for a less-than-serious reason, which, unfortunately, a lot of healthcare professionals are guilty of pushing women towards. And unfortunately I have friends who have been pushed towards inductions/C-sections for practically no reason, just because it suited their doctor to have a pre-arranged delivery. Which I find infuriating. This is my reason for wanting a birth plan, but of course if things turn out less than ideal, I will do whatever necessary for a safe delivery :winkwink:

In other news, I'm 16 weeks today too!! :happydance: It still feels like September is forever away though :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats Carebear that's brill! 

Congrats on 16 weeks christi! Me too! It's crazy how quick it's going. Although your right September seems a lifetime away! I totally agree with you on the birth plan. Main thing is baby is healthy and comes into the world safely. Like you im open to anything that's needed but don't want to be pushed into anything I don't need like they tried to last time. 

And lol was the pool really that helpful? I really want to give it a try! Looks so calming!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats Maryanne!! Happy 16 weeks to you! :happydance:
Did you have your gender scan yet? I think you said you'd be doing a private scan at some point?

Totally agree with all the points you make regarding delivery.


----------



## maryanne1987

A week saturday!!!! Was meant to be this Saturday but the clinic where we are having it has over booked so it had to be moved. Although they gave us a full refund so can't complain! I can't wait now :) not sure why but I'm really thinking im team blue. Just have a hunch though will be thrilled with either. I honestly don't have a preference. Healthy baby is all I care about.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on 16 weeks to you both!! 
I'm excited to find out our babies genders! Its all coming this month! :happydance: 
But yes, September still feels forever away to me too.


----------



## maryanne1987

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats on 16 weeks to you both!!
> I'm excited to find out our babies genders! Its all coming this month! :happydance:
> But yes, September still feels forever away to me too.

When do you find out carebear? Do you have a hunch as to what team your on?


----------



## carebear1981

Mine will like get booked at my next GP appointment (which is April 29th). Our ultrasound place doesn't seem very busy and I can usually get in the same or next day. So I'm gonna say the very last day of April... :dohh:
In the beginning, I thought a girl but afterwards I thought boy. Now I'm back to thinking it's a girl just because everyone who looks at the ultrasound pic thinks girl! :rofl: basically... I have no idea...


----------



## maryanne1987

carebear1981 said:


> Mine will like get booked at my next GP appointment (which is April 29th). Our ultrasound place doesn't seem very busy and I can usually get in the same or next day. So I'm gonna say the very last day of April... :dohh:
> In the beginning, I thought a girl but afterwards I thought boy. Now I'm back to thinking it's a girl just because everyone who looks at the ultrasound pic thinks girl! :rofl: basically... I have no idea...

Haha! I have changed my mind a lot on what I think I'm having. I'm sure I can see a boy nub in my last scan pic though. Although I'm rubbish at the whole nub thing though so probably wrong! Looking forward to hearing what team your on :)


----------



## Christi85

How exciting maryanne and carebear! :happydance:
Can't wait to hear what you're both having after you find out!!

I changed my mind a lot too. In the early weeks I was convinced it was a girl. Then I started thinking boy, particularly after my 10 week scan. For some reason it looked like a boy to me :haha: Then I thought girl again for a day or two, until my acupuncturist guessed boy based on my pulse. After that I was certain it was a boy, lol, and I wasn't surprised in the least when the tech said 'boy' at my NT scan at 13 weeks :haha: I was like 'I knew that already', lol.


----------



## Radiance

Is anyone planning on having their children be in the room during the delivery? Has anyone done it before?


----------



## yazzy

Radiance I won't have my daughter in the room, not sure the hospital would allow it. Knowing what my daughter is like it would terrify her and I'd be trying to make sure she is ok the whole time. 

Exciting for all of you finding out the gender. I'm still determined to stay team yellow but the oh wants to know! I feel a bit bad, ultimately I have the last say but I really want a surprise after going through labour :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Radiance no I won't be having my son in the room. He's 9 and has asked can he but I just don't think it's appropriate for him to see. I don't think he's old enough to fully understand what's going on and seeing me in pain I'm certain would scare him. Not even sure our hospital would allow it. Everyone will have different views on the subject, but everyone knows what's best for their own children.

Yazzy I wanted to stay team yellow too. But my dh really wanted to find out the sex. He didn't kick up a fuss though when I said I didn't want to find out. I just could tell he was disappointed. But then the HG started and I was so poorly and he was an absolute star. He would sit there for hours with me holding my hair back when I was being sick and go get wet cloths to cool me down when I had night sweats when I was sleeping. He even did a two am drive to tescos just to get me strawberries when I woke up once in the night craving them. So I decided to book a private scan for us to find out just to say thank you to him. He was like a little child at xmas when he opened the envelope and saw what it was. Was so so cute. Still slightly envious of the team yellow ladies though!


----------



## wantabby

My scan is today!!!!!! This is the first time I haven't been terrified to go to the doctor, I'm excited.... which kind of scares me..lol!! I will update in a bit! 

As far as birthing plan, I have no idea.. :/


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck wantabby!!! Enjoy your scan!


----------



## carebear1981

Yay wantabby! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck wantabby! Looking forward to your update! :thumbup:

Radiance - I think it depends on the parents and the hospital's policy on allowing siblings to attend delivery. At the hospital tour we took the other day, a couple asked that specific question (they already had a toddler). The answer was that, while it is allowed and ultimately it's up to the parents to decide, they don't recommend it for young children (they didn't specify how young is 'young', so I'd also assume it depends on the child's maturity). The reason they gave was that it can be anything from long and boring all the way to totally scary and traumatizing for them (seeing Mommy in such pain etc). Then again, if you look on the Internet, a lot of mothers report positive experiences from having their children experience their sibling's birth. This is the first child for me, so I don't have that dilemma. I think if I already had an older child I wouldn't have them with me for fear it could be traumatizing. But that's a very personal opinion, I wouldn't judge anyone who would choose to go the opposite way. I don't think there's a 100% right or wrong way to go in such things.


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait to hear wantabby!

yazzy, I know a lady that let the doc tell her DH but they didn't tell her. I would suck at keeping a secret like that but they're almost due and he hasn't spilled it yet.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Christi, you think just like me when it comes to your worries. I'm HORRIBLE!!! Like waiting for my quad screen results is giving me anxiety!! Happy 16 weeks!!!

maryanne, I think a water birth would be awesome!! I don't know if my hospital offers that though? Happy 16 weeks and your husband sounds amazing!!

babyfeva, thank you. I'm praying my results come back good too.

carebear, I love my doppler! Congrats on the maternity leave. Here in the US and at my job they'll give us up to 12 weeks off, but it's unpaid!! Sucks!! So I'm saving my vacation and sick leave to help out. I'll probably only be able to take about 8 weeks off though.

wantabby, good luck with your scan today!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! Thank you for the well wishes!! Baby looked great!! Thank God!! He/She is measuring right on schedule. My doctor is so amazing, she was very through. She showed me the heart (154bpm), diaphragm, stomach, hands, everything she came across..lol! She said baby was measuring great, and had a good strong hb!! :cloud9: She was able to find out the gender > 95% < sure. So those scan pics and gender are in an envelope for 10 days! It's already killing me!! Haha!! Here is today's profile picture!


----------



## Christi85

Awesome news wantabby!! :happydance: So happy for you!! :happydance:

Aww, sucks that you have to wait 10 days to find out the gender!! Is this some sort of a government/legal stipulation that doesn't allow the doctor to tell you right there and then? Were you able to get any glimpses yourself during the scan that could give you a hint? Both hubby and I saw our little one's penis on the scan a few times before we were told it was indeed a boy. None of us said anything at the time, thinking that we may be wrong/looking at the wrong thing, but it turned out we were right :winkwink: We just told each other after the scan and it turns out we had both seen the same thing.


----------



## wantabby

Oh no Christi.. lol!! We are having a gender reveal party, and I want everyone to find out together. My mother will be coming in next weekend and that's when we will do it. I turned my head during that part of the scan.. it was hard!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Mrs r! He is a good one, I'm very lucky. Hope your quad results come back soon, the waiting is the worst part. 

Congrats on a great scan wantabby! Bet you can't wait to find out the sex!!


----------



## Christi85

wantabby said:


> Oh no Christi.. lol!! We are having a gender reveal party, and I want everyone to find out together. My mother will be coming in next weekend and that's when we will do it. I turned my head during that part of the scan.. it was hard!

Oh ok, lol! Glad it was on purpose then :winkwink: Sounds like a great idea to have a gender reveal party and have everyone (including you and DH) find out at the same time. I always thought gender reveal parties were for everyone else but the parents knew already, but what you're doing sounds fun and interesting! Can't wait to hear what you're having after your party :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Christi, you think just like me when it comes to your worries. I'm HORRIBLE!!! Like waiting for my quad screen results is giving me anxiety!! Happy 16 weeks!!!
> 
> maryanne, I think a water birth would be awesome!! I don't know if my hospital offers that though? Happy 16 weeks and your husband sounds amazing!!
> 
> babyfeva, thank you. I'm praying my results come back good too.
> 
> carebear, I love my doppler! Congrats on the maternity leave. Here in the US and at my job they'll give us up to 12 weeks off, but it's unpaid!! Sucks!! So I'm saving my vacation and sick leave to help out. I'll probably only be able to take about 8 weeks off though.
> 
> wantabby, good luck with your scan today!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!

Ya, the US maternity is crap... I feel bad for you guys!!


----------



## yazzy

Wantabby yay for your appointment and scan, baby looks great! Can't wait to hear what you are having after your reveal party!

US maternity really is harsh, that's what it was like here in the uk 30 years ago. We are lucky to have maternity pay for 9 months here.

Maryanne I totally get where you are coming from after your oh taking such good care of you and letting him find out the gender :)

Cutie I did think of saying oh could know and not tell me but I just know I'd be able to read him like a book and something would slip before September.

I have a strong gut feeling that we are having a boy so I did think of saying he could find out but then I get to choose the name if baby is a boy! Still got 5 weeks to decide what to do!

Afm I've had a bit of a wobbly day today :( had an awful pain really low down on the left hand side of my abdomen - reminded me of my ectopic, felt really faint etc and just thought something bad was happening. Happened to go to the toilet tmi! and that seemed to stop the pain so I breathed a sigh of relief. The tonight I realised I have a rash on my tummy - very mild, not itchy but still a worry (my daughter just had a virus and a rash too), then I go to bed a it feels like I have a lump/ball in my tummy but thinking my uterus might have moved up?! 
Sorry for rambling, it's just been one of those days!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello!

wantabby, I'm so happy your scan went so well!! I couldn't stand having that in the envelope and not peeking!! Hahaha!!! 

maryanne, thank you. Yes, the wait is KILLING me!!! I gave in and called today even though they said they can take a week which would be Friday it's been giving me anxiety. But they haven't gotten the results yet. :cry: 

carebear, yep...our maternity leave sucks.

yazzy, that pain you had could have been round ligament pain? When I bend forward it feels like there's a ball in my lower belly, it feels very strange. I'm sure that's what you are feeling. It's your uterus rising up.


----------



## wantabby

I forgot to add my Anatomy scan will be April 14th, and she also took blood for my quad screening today.


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies I have been MIA for a bit. Trying hard to catch up...

Wantabby- how long for your Quad screen results? The gender reveal sound like so much fun! 

Yazzy- the pain sounds like RLP- sometimes it can last for a little while. Do you think you will end up finding out gender?

Mrs R- hopefully your Quad results will be in soon! The waiting game is so hard!

Maryanne- your DH sounds so sweet- sounds like he will be a great dad if the way he takes care of you is any indication

Radience- Congrats on team pink! Sorry to hear about your SCH's - I hope they resolve soon. I had two with my son- so nerve wracking! I will be having a repeat c-section so my son won't be in the delivery. 

Carebear- Only a month till you can find out gender!!! Great news that you will get the extended mat leave pay!

Christi- your hospital sounds fabulous!!! 

Moomaymisty- Welcome and congrats!!! 

Congratulations to everyone now in second tri!!! 

AFM- I got some bad news about my thyroid biopsy. The cells are atypical, and are possibly cancerous. The only way to know for sure is to remove the lobe of my thyroid the lump is located on... but that can't be done until after baby is here. So the plan is to do the surgery between 6 weeks to 3 months after baby is here. Apparently a lot of the time once the lump is removed they don't need to do any further treatment but now it is a waiting game to find out. 
In other news im 17 weeks today! Crazy!! Been feeling a lot of movement in the last couple of days. I have no birth plan... I will be having a repeat c-section so no real need for that lol.


----------



## babyfeva

Wantabby, awesome scan! I can't wait to find out the gender from you soon!!

Bugg, I'm so sorry about the news from the biopsy. Hopefully all will be clear once it's removed.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 17 weeks by the way, Bugg. I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, your husband sounds so sweet.


----------



## maryanne1987

Bug222 said:


> Hi ladies I have been MIA for a bit. Trying hard to catch up...
> 
> Wantabby- how long for your Quad screen results? The gender reveal sound like so much fun!
> 
> Yazzy- the pain sounds like RLP- sometimes it can last for a little while. Do you think you will end up finding out gender?
> 
> Mrs R- hopefully your Quad results will be in soon! The waiting game is so hard!
> 
> Maryanne- your DH sounds so sweet- sounds like he will be a great dad if the way he takes care of you is any indication
> 
> Radience- Congrats on team pink! Sorry to hear about your SCH's - I hope they resolve soon. I had two with my son- so nerve wracking! I will be having a repeat c-section so my son won't be in the delivery.
> 
> Carebear- Only a month till you can find out gender!!! Great news that you will get the extended mat leave pay!
> 
> Christi- your hospital sounds fabulous!!!
> 
> Moomaymisty- Welcome and congrats!!!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone now in second tri!!!
> 
> AFM- I got some bad news about my thyroid biopsy. The cells are atypical, and are possibly cancerous. The only way to know for sure is to remove the lobe of my thyroid the lump is located on... but that can't be done until after baby is here. So the plan is to do the surgery between 6 weeks to 3 months after baby is here. Apparently a lot of the time once the lump is removed they don't need to do any further treatment but now it is a waiting game to find out.
> In other news im 17 weeks today! Crazy!! Been feeling a lot of movement in the last couple of days. I have no birth plan... I will be having a repeat c-section so no real need for that lol.

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through such a worrying time! Hugs. At least it sounds like the doctors are taking good care of you, hoping they get it sorted quickly for you.

Thanks babyfeva, I know how lucky I am. I couldn't ask for a better husband.


----------



## yazzy

Mrs Reineke I think you're right, my uterus has definitely risen in the last few days. 
Good luck for your results, the waiting game is nerve wracking!

Bugg you could be right about rlp, it's just such a worry when you get aches and pains.

Happy 17 weeks bugg and babyfeva...wow where is the time going!

I think I'm feeling little fluttering movements but it's very brief. I felt my daughter from 15 weeks...I can't wait for all the wriggles and kicks again :)


----------



## carebear1981

Bug222 said:


> Hi ladies I have been MIA for a bit. Trying hard to catch up...
> 
> Wantabby- how long for your Quad screen results? The gender reveal sound like so much fun!
> 
> Yazzy- the pain sounds like RLP- sometimes it can last for a little while. Do you think you will end up finding out gender?
> 
> Mrs R- hopefully your Quad results will be in soon! The waiting game is so hard!
> 
> Maryanne- your DH sounds so sweet- sounds like he will be a great dad if the way he takes care of you is any indication
> 
> Radience- Congrats on team pink! Sorry to hear about your SCH's - I hope they resolve soon. I had two with my son- so nerve wracking! I will be having a repeat c-section so my son won't be in the delivery.
> 
> Carebear- Only a month till you can find out gender!!! Great news that you will get the extended mat leave pay!
> 
> Christi- your hospital sounds fabulous!!!
> 
> Moomaymisty- Welcome and congrats!!!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone now in second tri!!!
> 
> AFM- I got some bad news about my thyroid biopsy. The cells are atypical, and are possibly cancerous. The only way to know for sure is to remove the lobe of my thyroid the lump is located on... but that can't be done until after baby is here. So the plan is to do the surgery between 6 weeks to 3 months after baby is here. Apparently a lot of the time once the lump is removed they don't need to do any further treatment but now it is a waiting game to find out.
> In other news im 17 weeks today! Crazy!! Been feeling a lot of movement in the last couple of days. I have no birth plan... I will be having a repeat c-section so no real need for that lol.

Happy 17 weeks bug! I'm sorry your results weren't any good. I hope you get lots of family support when baby gets here and you have to go through surgery.


----------



## Christi85

Bug, I'm so so sorry to hear about the bad biopsy news! You don't need that in the middle of a pregnancy! Here's to hoping that they're not cancerous cells after all, but it sounds like your doctors are on top of things, which should hopefully offer you some reassurance. Hopefully having surgery after your delivery will resolve things right there. Sending big hugs your way :hugs:
And happy 17 weeks :hugs:

Yazzy - I had one of those bad days yesterday too. Just over-worrying about lots of stuff. I was also getting super impatient to feel that baby move. I'm thin, I have a posterior placenta and the baby measured 3-4 days bigger at the NT scan, all of which should mean I should feel him sooner rather than later, so why am I not feeling any movement yet? That was my thinking all day yesterday, alongside a bunch of other worries, pregnancy and non-pregnancy related. Then at night I noticed a cold sore developing on my lip. Ugh! Anyway, feeling much better and much more positive today. Still 2 weeks to go until my next scan, which is killing me. But I'm going in Monday morning to have my blood drawn for the quad screening or whatever it's called here in California (the state has a special name for it).


----------



## cutieq

Add me to the I think I'm feeling flutters, but I'm not sure club!


----------



## yazzy

Yay cutie it takes a while to really notice them!

Christi I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything yet, I only think I am because I remember what it was like with my daughter.

Is anyone else feeling a bit achy every so often? Not sure if it's because I'm coming down with a cold but definitely some stretchy aches going on!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yay cutie! And Christi don't worry. I was 18 weeks with my son before I felt even flutters. I only noticed it early this time as I think I know what I'm looking for as remember it so well from past pregnancies. It really is so subtle at first. Couple of weeks max and you will feel it! It's the best feeling ever! 

And yes yazzy. I'm super achey today. Feel like I've over done it at the gym but have defo not been near a gym in months! Still so tired that even my daily walk kills me.


----------



## cutieq

I'm also pretty achy at times. Making room for our stretchy, growing babies!


----------



## wantabby

I have no idea bug! I didn't even realize she was going to do it! Lol!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

wantabby, I hope your quad screen results come back great!! My doctor said they can take about a week to get the results back.

Bug, thank you. I'm hoping I hear the results before the weekend. Tomorrow will be a week and my doctor said it takes about a week. So it's awful close. But I just want to know already. I'm so sorry your thyroid test came back with questions. I hope and pray it will all be just fine. I would think they'd want to do something immediately if it was for sure cancerous? Hopefully just doing the small surgery after baby is born does the trick. Praying for you. Happy 17 weeks!!

babyfeva, Happy 17 weeks!!

yazzy, thank you and I'm sure it's your uterus. I am hurting or aching some where all the time it seems. My back wasn't great before I got pregnant so it really bugs me now. My uterus gets achey some times, I get round ligament pain here and there, my hips were bothering me last night while trying to sleep. I think it's our bodies adjusting. That's exciting you think you're feeling flutters!!

cutie, yay!! I hope it's flutters you're feeling. It's a very different feeling then anything I've felt before. I have them multiple times a day now, but they're slight still. If I'm not paying attention I don't notice them. Almost feels like a muscle twitch to me.

Christi, good luck with your quad screen. Hoping for awesome results!!

AFM: Still waiting on my quad screen and blood clotting level results. I called yesterday, but still nothing. I will try again tomorrow afternoon and hoping to hear before the weekend. Tomorrow is a week though and my doctor said it takes about a week, so I may not be so lucky. Fingers crossed!! I seriously think after hearing those are good (praying they're good) I will be able to relax quite a bit. Then I can look forward to the gender/anatomy scan at 22 weeks.


----------



## Christi85

Yazzy - I feel achey at times myself. Shouldn't be anything to worry about unless it's really bad and persistent pain. Sounds like your pain might have been bowel/gas pain. The handout I was given says to call your OB only in cases of severe pain, otherwise they advise you to eat, drink, empty your bladder and lie down, and call your OB only if the pain doesn't go away after 3 hours or so. That is in cases of uterine pain or pain that is felt low down the back, which may come from the uterus. Round ligament pain, stretching pain and other discomforts weren't even mentioned as attention-worthy in that handout :haha: 
I agree with MrsR: it's probably our bodies adjusting and trying to make room for the baby!

MrsR - I hope you get to hear about your results tomorrow! I'm going in for my blood tests on Monday.


----------



## yazzy

Mrs Reineke I hope you get your results today! Do you have to phone and chase them or are they posted to you?

Thanks Christi yes so far just niggles and aches, just being overly paranoid until my 16 week appointment when they listen to the heartbeat :)

I saw my nan yesterday and she was excitedly saying there are 3 new great grandchildren due this year...I then told her to add another to the list...she was so happy when I told her about my baby! I think she will have about 16 gt grandchildren then!!

Bug I hope everything is easily resolved when you have your operation after baby arrives. Sounds like they might be able to remove with no further treatment.


----------



## Moomaymisty

Hi all, I was moved from Oct 3rd to 28th September at yesterdays scan :)

One step closer to getting my baby :)


----------



## carebear1981

It's finally... FINALLY my last day in the first tri!!!
:wohoo:

Hope you get your results today MrsR!!!
I'm not so achey yet. I get pains once in awhile. My back does hurt tho. And my hips.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great moomaymisty! 

How exciting carebear! Happy last day in first tri lol


----------



## Bug222

Happy 2nd tri Carebear!!! 

Hope you get your results today mrs R.

Awe that's awesome Yazzy :) 

I'm pretty achy at times too- usually in the evening.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Happy 2nd trimester carebear!


----------



## wantabby

I called and they said about a week and they will call if anything is wrong. So no news is good news..lol! 

I find myself achey from time to time. Especially in my lower back. Sometimes when I cough I have sharp pains in my pelvic area.. :/ but other than that I'm getting along well.. just excited for the reveal party and getting things together.

Happy second trimester Carebear!


----------



## Christi85

Yay Carebear!! :happydance:
Welcome to the second tri!! :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

wantabby said:


> I called and they said about a week and they will call if anything is wrong. So no news is good news..lol!
> 
> I find myself achey from time to time. Especially in my lower back. Sometimes when I cough I have sharp pains in my pelvic area.. :/ but other than that I'm getting along well.. just excited for the reveal party and getting things together.
> 
> Happy second trimester Carebear!

You are definitely more patient than I am!! I wouldn't be able to stop myself from ripping that envelope open!! Tried to talk DH into a private earlier scan for 100 bucks... he told me to be patient, I only have 1 more month to wait.


----------



## cutieq

Happy 2nd tri carebear!!


----------



## Bug222

My feet are disappearing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee bug!

Happy 2nd tri for tomorrow carebear!!

Moomay yay officially in the Sept club!


----------



## Moomaymisty

Yeah in September... woo hoo.. can't beleive I am 14 weeks on Monday!! I seem to of skipped week 13 LOL...


----------



## Christi85

Welcome to the September thread Moomaymisty! :flower:
Happy 2nd trimester! :thumbup:

Cute pic Bug!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Boy do I suck! I've been nothing more than a filthy lurker for a couple weeks now, basically since I went back to work :dohh:

I don't even really have anything to say- other than my husband seems to realize I'm pregnant now thanks to the enormous mound of flesh on the front of my abdomen, lol. 
Anatomy ultrasound has been scheduled for April 22 and I'm all kinds of impatient for that!! 
(however, I dooooooo have unrestricted access to the ultrasound machine here at work- it's not really FOR that purpose, per se, but I use it twice a shift regardless! great seeing baby wiggle around in there!)


----------



## carebear1981

I'd do the same MrsGH!! ;)


:haha: that is a cute pic bug!!


----------



## Bug222

Haha mrsgh! I keep looking at the one at work thinking hmmmmmm..


----------



## gabdin

My due date is September 19


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Bug222 said:


> Haha mrsgh! I keep looking at the one at work thinking hmmmmmm..

Dooooooooo itttttttttttttttt
I wonder if I can post video here? I have several 20 second long videos of a big tangle of knees and elbows and a little beating heart and the ever-present penis vs cord debate! I say this is a girl and it's the cord (it looks longer than the legs most of the time so of course my husband says penis...lol)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mrs.G you can create a private YouTube video and post the link on here. I do it all the time! I even have some of my alien belly with my son but I took the privacy off those since I don't care if the general public sees that.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome gabdin!


----------



## Christi85

Welcome gabdin and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome gabdin!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome gabdin!


----------



## cutieq

Anatomy scan tomorrow. hooray! Hooray! 

I went full bump this morning and wore a pretty fitted dress. Someone asked me if I had kids and I proudly said "one on the way." It felt so good! 

Latest development/symptom is that I can no longer groom or see my goodies and acid reflux is insane!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Moomaymisty, that's exciting your due date moved up!! 

carebear, Happy 14 weeks!! I tried to talk my husband into an earlier scan too, but he said to be patient as well. :growlmad: So I have like 5 weeks to wait!!

wantabby, I was told it would take about a week too and no news was good news for my test results too.

Bug, my feet are disapearing too.

Mrsgoodhart, I wish I had an ultrasound machine at work!!! Happy 17 weeks!! Maybe it is a big penis?? LOL!!

Welcome gabdin and congrats!!

cutie, I'm so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!!! I'm having issues grooming my lady parts too!! I have to go by feel pretty much. It's lovely. LOL!!

AFM: I patiently waited to call my doctor's office until Friday afternoon to see if my test results came in and they were out of the office for the afternoon!!! :growlmad: So I still don't have any results. It was a week Friday and I haven't heard from them, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. But I'm going to call them again today. I just want to know already!! It's been KILLING me!! It's 9:15am here and I'm going to force myself to wait until about 11am I think to call. I'm not a patient person, so I think God is testing me. LOL!! I didn't even think about it and sprayed weeds this weekend in my yard for 10, maybe 15min and then panicked after the fact thinking "oh my gosh, could that have done anything to my baby??" I had a cover over my nose and mouth and my husband was putting weed be gone on the grass which I could smell a bit through my cover. I wouldn't think that would do anything for that amount of time, but just another thing for me to freak myself out about!! :cry:


----------



## yazzy

Welcome gabdin!

I'm glad all you ladies are saying you have bumps! I was worried that I shouldn't have one yet (was about 6 months before I had a bump with my daughter) but have a little bump going on already with this one. 

Cutie good luck for your anatomy scan, I hope all goes well.

Mrs Reineke I hope you get your results today, I'm sure no news is good news.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry to hear you haven't had your results yet Mrs R! Will cross my fingers that they arrive soon. No news is good news though, if there's an issue they usually contact you ASAP. 

Good luck for your scan cutie!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck tomorrow cutie! :flower:

MrsR - I agree with the other ladies. Hang in there, you should know soon! 
Also, I constantly freak out about stuff like that too. We're moving to our new home in less than 2 weeks and I've smelled the paint and similar chemicals they've used more than once (but for very brief periods of time) when hubby and I have gone to inspect the contractors' work. I've worried too, but I think babies can only be harmed if you inhale bad stuff for prolonged periods of time, and I also think it's riskier in the 1st trimester when organs are still forming. I wouldn't worry too much, plus you wore a mask (something I've never done, I just cover my nose and mouth with my hand every time I smell something that can be bad, and walk away as soon as I can). At the end of the day though, babies are probably more resilient than we think, otherwise nobody would be born :winkwink: Think of all the babies born in war zones etc.

AFM - I went in this morning and had my blood drawn. The nurse said it takes between 1-1.5 weeks for the results, which may coincide with my next check-up on 4/9. They weighed me and I only weighed 109.5lbs (I started my pregnancy at 107lbs), so I was a little worried about my small weight gain - though apparently most of it happens in the 3rd trimester. As for a bump, I do have a small one, but it's still quite low down, it hasn't expanded to my upper stomach yet. It does look more pronounced when I wear tight clothes too :winkwink: In other news, I can't wait for my next appointment (10 days feel like forever away) and I'm yet to book my anatomy scan which I'm supposed to have around the end of April on week 20 or 21 (also feels forever away). I've been feeling something bubbling in my tummy in the last few days when I lie down and concentrate (and not every time), but like others have said, it could be gas, not sure if it could be the baby yet :winkwink: Also, in the past 2 weeks or so I've been able to find the heart beat with the doppler almost immediately, which hopefully means the baby has grown in size :shrug: Next week or the week after I'm going to pick up a stethoscope (or I may order a fetoscope online, if I find an affordable one), and plan to start using that instead of the doppler. They say you should be able to pick up a hb with those from 18-20 weeks, so hopefully not too long for that :happydance: Hopefully I'll start feeling some real movement in the coming weeks as well, and that will be the most reassuring thing and will practically eliminate the need for the doppler.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I got my results FINALLY!! My baby's chromosomes look completely normal and my blood clotting levels haven't changed at all which is wonderful news!!!!! I'm so relieved!!! I started crying I was so happy. Feel like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders. 

Christi, you are soooo tiny!! Only 109.5lbs!! Jealous!! I haven't gained any weight yet either. My doctor said the 2nd and 3rd trimester is when it starts happening the most. That's so exciting you can find your baby's hb with the doppler everytime now!! I'm thinking about switching to a stethoscope or fetoscope too.


----------



## Christi85

Wonderful news MrsR!! At last you can breathe a sigh of relief! :happydance:

Haha, yes, I am very petite :haha:. I am also short though, only about 5'2", so my BMI pre-pregnancy was 19.6, well within the 18.5 - 25 'normal BMI range'.


----------



## carebear1981

Yay MrsR!! Great news!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Great news Mrs r!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks ladies!! I'm pretty excited and breathing a bit easier now!! So thrilled!! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Lucky for you ladies with minimal weight gain! I've picked up some serious lbs, but still fitting in all my jeans from last year (with belly bands, of course). So I guess my weight has been belly and boobs!

Great news MrsR!!!

I'll update on my anatomy scan tomorrow as soon as I'm done!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Mrs.R, glad everything came out OK.

Good luck Cutie!


----------



## Bug222

congrats on the great news Mrs R!!! 

Good luck tomorrow Cutie!! can't wait to hear all about it!

I am missing someone's baby gender off the front page- help! :)


----------



## Radiance

I'm having a baby girl :)


----------



## carebear1981

Pretty sure I felt baby move for the first time last night!!! :cloud9: I felt these tiny nudges and flutterings. I was laying down and definitely had to keep still. Best feeling ever!!


----------



## lol2811

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well?

Baby behaved for my scan last wednesday and we got all the measurements we needed.

Very excited to now officially be in 2nd tri!!!! Now impatiently waiting to feel bubs move. I have thought I have felt fluters every now and then, so sit really still in the hope I will feel it again to confirm it is actually bubs, but then nothing, so not sure if I have felt actual flutters or not. Very impatient!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Such great news Mrs R!

Funny you mentioned your goodies, cutie! I just told my husband yesterday that I believe I've completed my last unassisted pube trim. I missed a giant patch as it is....I can still _reach_ just fine, but I can't _see_ it anymore :-/


----------



## Bug222

Thanks radiance- sorry about that!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yay for movement carebear! It's anazing isn't it!

Glad your scan went well lol. Congrats on reaching second tri!


----------



## babyfeva

Best of luck Cutie!

Awesome news Mrs R!!

I too have been worried about my weight gain. I've only gained 2 pounds. It's crazy to think in 2 weeks, I'll be half ways done. By 20 weeks with my son, I was up 13 pounds. Oh well. Hopefully baby is growing. I don't have another prenatal appt until April 13.


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Mrs. R!! 

Saturday can't get here soon enough! I have so much to do still, I've been working on decor for party and now I need to clean my house..my mother is coming Friday!! 

I have gained 6 lbs so far.. so I guess I'm in the middle..lol! I can still see goodies and feet, but belly is definitely growing.. my hubby informed me that my "boobs are getting huge" last night...haha!!


----------



## cutieq

I'm going to have to copy and paste because I have an insanely busy day at work today.

We were able to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time, which was truly amazing! Q has previously been measuring 4-5 days behind and today he was 2 days ahead! :thumbup: They moved my due date up to 9/3.

The scan was absolutely amazing! I just had a big grin on my face and tears rolling out of my eyes. DH just kept saying "wow" "oh wow" "wow". He never took his eyes off the screen. 

I think we'll announce on social media today. My poor mom is bursting at the seams.

And for your viewing pleasure!

Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2rh5mvo.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/oi69me.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/2wciqz9.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/oi69me.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/28cq0pj.jpg


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh cutie!!! He is so perfect! I love it. Especially the 3D shot- looks so much like....well....a baby! Holy crap!


----------



## yazzy

Radiance congrats on finding out you are having a baby girl :)

Carebear movement is just amazing isn't it!

I have felt some flutters but it's gone a bit quiet the last couple days so just hoping all is ok. Thinking of getting a doppler to ease my mind?!

No idea what weight I have gained, my clothes are a bit tighter so I've definitely put something on but no idea what lol!


----------



## yazzy

Awww cutie just seen your post...what a gorgeous little boy!! So lovely :)


----------



## Christi85

Congrats cutie!! Great scan, great pics! :flower:


----------



## cutieq

thnx ladies. we're all moving right along!


----------



## Bug222

Oh cutie love love love the pictures of Q!!!!!


----------



## Moomaymisty

Beautiful scan Cutie... x


----------



## carebear1981

Aww congrats cutie!!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome scan pics cutie! ! &#10084;


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on a great scan cutie!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

carebear, that's so exciting you think you're feeling baby flutters!!

lol, congrats on being in the 2nd trimester!!! Your baby flutters will start soon!!

As far as our lady parts up keep, I did mine today and it was a bit difficult!! I couldn't hardly see so I went by feel mostly. I have no idea if I missed anything!! LOL!! I can't imagine what it will be like as our bellys get bigger!! IMPOSSIBLE!! 

As far as the weight gain goes, I haven't gained any yet. I did weigh myself yesturday and I was up a 1lb, but that has happened and then I'll weigh myself a few days later and I'm back down. I asked my doctor about it at my last appointment because I was concerned it was a bad sign. My tummy is obviously getting bigger, so why am I not gaining weight? She said it's completely normal to not gain any weight or even lose weight in the 1st trimester. Plus it's not like I'm some little skinny thing either. That's me saying that, not her. LOL!! She said I could expect to gain approx a pound a week this trimester some women gain a bit more or less. As long as we're all eating good and enough our baby's are getting what they need. My next appointment is the 16th. Need time to fly because then I get to set up my anatomy scan when I'm about 22 weeks!!! I can't wait for that!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

My weight has fluctuated- overall I'm up a total of two pounds at just about 18 weeks- I lost 8 in the beginning, gained 5, lost it back, gained a couple and here I am....however, despite the minute amount of weight gained, I feel and look pretty huge and am visibly pregnant, unable to wear normal clothes anymore other than my husband's sweats. So there's that. 

I'm just floored that I am (and most of us are!) for all intents and purposes just about halfway done with this pregnancy!


----------



## maryanne1987

I too haven't put on any weight yet. I've lost almost 2 stone due to the HG so I'm lighter than before I fell pregnant. I used to worry about it but baby is measuring right on track at every scan so I don't really let it worry me anymore. Plus my bump is huge now so I figure everything is growing as it should. I can't believe how big I am so early on. 

We have our gender scan Saturday!!! I'm so excited its all I can think about. Wish time would pass a little quicker so it was Saturday already!


----------



## carebear1981

Oh yay!! I can't wait to hear what you are having maryanne!!

I actually haven't weighed myself since my last doc appt. I'm afraid of the scale with all the food I've been eating. My appetite did subside a bit and I get fuller faster. Now that the weather is finally warming up a bit, I'll be able to do more.


----------



## confuzion

Haven't been around much. Just busy with life. Hardly had time to think about being pregnant (and so close to half way holy crap!).

So glad to see everyone's pregnancy is just chugging along nicely! So excited for the gender announcements to start rolling in here as everyone starts to find out this month!


----------



## confuzion

Oh and to add to the weight discussion. I lost a few pounds in the first tri and so far haven't gained them back in second tri (I actually lost a few more :(). Midwife wasn't concerned. Said it's normal and the important thing for now is to make sure I'm hydrating---she promised that the weight gain will come!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Not looking forward to the weight gain, myself. I worked really hard to lose almost 70 pounds a few years ago, the majority of which I put back on when I met my husband. He doesn't care- in fact I think he prefers a little more meat on me- but I DO care, and was already getting pretty unhappy with where I was at when I got pregnant. 
I've had to try (hard!) to remind myself that I'm making a person and nourishing not only myself but that little person as well, and that not all of the weight gain is fat, but lots of good stuff like amniotic fluid, increased blood volume, these humongous G cups I'm rockin' these days, and of course BABY! I haven't forgotten that I gained an incredible 80 pounds with my son, but I'm trying to also remember that was a long time ago, I was young and thought I could eat whatever I wanted without penalty. This time I know better and am a lot more active at baseline to begin with- so hopefully I can avoid that situation again.


----------



## Bug222

Had a maternity clinic appt today. Baby's heart rate is around 150, I'm unfortunately showing a little protein in my urine but BP is still ok for now. Will be having a repeat c-section for sure. Anatomy scan booked for next Friday!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Sorry about the protein :-(
Next Friday?? that's soon! it will be nice to have a look at baby :)


----------



## yazzy

Hopefully the protein level doesn't increase, yay for baby being ok and your scan next week! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

I have to admit I don't worry about weight gain as I think as long as I eat normally then I'll just grow to whatever is normal for me. 

I have a midwife appointment on Tuesday, then the following week I have to see a consultant - I think it is just because of my previous ectopic so a couple appointments coming up, then I'm having a week away before my 20 week scan :)

16 weeks today eeek!!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 16 weeks yazzy!

Hopefully everything will turn out fine bug. Glad baby is doing well. Can't wait for your gender reveal! And everyone else's this month! All hitting the halfway mark!

Funny story... hubby and I sit down to dinner last night. He turns to me and says 'oh! You're showing!' :dohh: he just noticed. I sure did this past week as my belly has surpassed my boobs. Ugh. Can't believe I'm showing so soon!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on 16 weeks yazzy! 

Hope the worry passes for you soon bug! Glad your lo is doing well. Bet your excited about your scan! 

And carebear I know. My bump feels like it's getting bigger everyday. I can't believe we are all a few weeks away from being half way. Just gotta get passed this 18 week scary time and then I will hopefully feel more relaxed.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Mrsgoodhart, Happy 18 weeks!! I can't believe we're almost 1/2 way done either!!! :happydance: I had lost 50lbs before our wedding and sadly have gained back about 30. :cry: So I wasn't happy with my body before getting pregnant, so I totally understand where you're coming from on gaining the pregnancy weight. But yes, it's very important we gain the healthy amount of weight for our little ones. Like you said, it's baby, not fat. I need to keep telling myself that. :thumbup:

maryanne, I'm excited to hear about your gender scan!! Can't wait to find out what you're having!!

confuzion, glad all is going well for you. You're almost to 18 weeks!! My doctor said the exact same thing about me not gaining weight yet.

Bug, I'm glad baby is looking good. Hopefully the protein in your urine doesn't change and was just a coincidence. Just keep taking care of yourself. Your anatomy scan isn't too far away!! How exciting!!

yazzy, happy 16 weeks!!

carebear, that's funny your husband just noticed your baby belly. Mine's been showing for a bit now, but seems to get bigger every day!!

We should all post bump pictures!! That way we can all know our bump is normal size. LOL!! I'm sure we all have more of a bump then we thought we'd have by now. I'll post mine after this post!! As for me, I'm tired today. Not sure why, just sleepy. Other than that my main symptoms right now are slightly sore boobs, super sensitive in a bad way nipples, quite a bit darker areolas too. I get fuller faster, but my appetite is increasing it seems like. It seems like I've sneezed more since I got pregnant then the entire past year!! LOL!! Sometimes it feels like I'm slightly getting a cold, but never do. Think it's just pregnancy nose or something. My hips have started bugging me and my back bugs me at times too. I get round ligament pain every now and then as well and I can't seem to sleep real great. Other than that I'm not doing to bad. I'll get my bump picture posted to compare!!


----------



## Bug222

eeep Maryanne- your scan is tomorrow!! so exciting!!! 

yazzy- where are you going for your week away?

carebear- too funny about your hubby- have you had any strangers commenting yet?

mrs r- i hear you about the pregnancy nose! I seem to gt stuffed up like I am getting a cold every evening then it goes away.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

So this was from 16 weeks 4 days and I'm 17 weeks 4 days. So it may be a tad bigger now.
 



Attached Files:







PicShop-94586C0ECFC2285EDB5838A5FF89CA3D.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cutieq

My bump pic. 

This is 2 weeks old. I'm taking a new one tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I can never see the pictures until I reply...so this is my reply...lol!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

cutieq said:


> My bump pic.
> 
> This is 2 weeks old. I'm taking a new one tomorrow!

Love it cutie!! Looks like mine!!


----------



## Bug222

18 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maryanne1987

Lovely bumps ladies!!! I love seeing bump pics!! Here's mine from today. Still measuring over but baby is right size so I'm not worrying to much. 

Thanks for the well wishes, cannot wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I hate that I can't see pictures until I reply!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

LOVE these bump pictures!!!! See we're all similar!!! :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

No bump for me yet. Still just look fat. Will probably be that way most if not all of my pregnancy.


----------



## carebear1981

Yay!! Love the bump pics!!

Here's me! 15 weeks tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150403_182219.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Reineke

karenh, you probably look more pregnant than you think. I still feel like I just look fat some days too though.

carebear, love your bump pic!!


----------



## carebear1981

Bug222 said:


> eeep Maryanne- your scan is tomorrow!! so exciting!!!
> 
> yazzy- where are you going for your week away?
> 
> carebear- too funny about your hubby- have you had any strangers commenting yet?
> 
> mrs r- i hear you about the pregnancy nose! I seem to gt stuffed up like I am getting a cold every evening then it goes away.

No, no strangers have said anything yet. How about anyone else? Anyone getting strangers noticing?


----------



## Bug222

Beautiful bumps ladies!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay for bump pics, I will take one and upload soon! 

Bug we are going to Kiln Park in Wales, I think that's just outside of Swansea, nr Tenby. We are taking a couple of the dogs so hoping to find some good walks for them. We normally have a few little breaks in the year down to Cornwall or Devon so trying Wales for a change.

Going to a friends wedding today, bought a floaty dress to wear as I'm in that inbetween stage of looking like have I got a bump or just eaten too much chocolate lol!


----------



## maryanne1987

And we are having a little girl!!! So happy!!!
She is the most beautiful little thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Bug222

awwww gorgeous!! congratulations!!


----------



## cutieq

So cute Maryanne! 

As for stangers, I walked into the salon his morning and this lady goes omg are you pregnant!! Thank god I am or I may have done a workout right there :rofl:


----------



## carebear1981

Yay for team pink maryanne!!! Beautiful pic!!


----------



## confuzion

Aw yay congrats on a little girl Maryanne!!

I haven't had any strangers notice yet but I'm mostly wearing loose comfy clothes these days---haven't bought maternity clothes yet. I really feel like my belly has popped out a lot more this week but haven't gotten around to taking a pic. My last pic was taken at 16 weeks and is in A spoiler in the first post of my journal If anyone feels like having a look :). I'd post it here too but on my phone and always have issues posting from it. All your bumps are so much nicer though ladies! I just have a lower ab pouch for the most part still. No roundness!


----------



## carebear1981

Snooped over to your journal confuzion ;) Cute bump pics! It looks to be rounding out imo!


----------



## Christi85

Wow, I've missed so much!! 

Maryanne - congrats on finding out the gender and for expecting a girl!! :happydance: We have so many baby girls on the way in this thread, but only two boys so far. Eager to find out what everybody else is having in the coming weeks :winkwink:

Bug - sorry about the urine protein, but hopefully it will resolve and won't be anything to worry much about.

Karen - glad to see you back in the thread!

Everyone who posted bump pictures - all your bumps look super cute! I'll post one of mine as soon as I get around to actually taking one (believe it or not, I only started showing some in the past week or so, so I hadn't bothered taking any pics. Like yazzy, I'm still at the stage where I look as if I've had a bit much to eat, though I think it's slowly developing into a pregnant-looking bump). I'm definitely showing much more than I used to over the last few days :flower:

AFM - Really busy preparing for our move to our new house. It's in a week and still tons to do. I have an OB appointment this Thursday, so hopefully I'll be able to post an update after that. And I'll have them book my anatomy scan that day too, so hopefully I will have a date for that soon :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Lovely scan pic Maryanne and congrats on finding you are having a baby girl.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Beautiful scan Maryanne! 

Here is my bump yesterday at 18+1 &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

......and it's sideways. Oh well.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on a girl Maryanne. 

Bug, hope all is well. 

Beautiful bump pics everyone. I'll try and post one later. 

Happy Easter for those that celebrate it.


----------



## Bug222

Happy Easter ladies xxx
Beautiful bump mrsgoodhart!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy Easter everyone!
:bunny:


----------



## yazzy

Happy Easter everyone! 

Lovely bump pics :)

I've had definite baby movements for a few days now but not felt anything today, I know I'll worry until I hear the heartbeat on Tuesday at my midwife appointment.

Also there's not anything I can do but my daughter has just come out in chicken pox today! Trying not to worry as I hope I'm immune from childhood but it's still a worry! Just really hoping I cannot catch it as it can be dangerous for unborn babies :(


----------



## wantabby

Well...... We are team PINK!!! 

I am in shock!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay Wantabby congratulations!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats wantabby!!! :pink:


----------



## confuzion

Wow us team pinks are pretty much dominating September at the moment lol. Congrats wantabby!!!!

Sorry about your daughter's chicken pox yazzy :hugs:.


----------



## carebear1981

yazzy said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Lovely bump pics :)
> 
> I've had definite baby movements for a few days now but not felt anything today, I know I'll worry until I hear the heartbeat on Tuesday at my midwife appointment.
> 
> Also there's not anything I can do but my daughter has just come out in chicken pox today! Trying not to worry as I hope I'm immune from childhood but it's still a worry! Just really hoping I cannot catch it as it can be dangerous for unborn babies :(

Hope you are immune!! Did they check your bloodwork for immunities? I know they did for me in the first set of bloodwork they completed. I was immune to chicken pox. Hope your daughter doesn't get a bad case. Poor thing :(


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Wantabby!!!
Sorry to hear about your daughter yazzy :(


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies, I just knew it was a Boy...Ha!! 

I am excited, and it's sinking in for hubby...lol!! We are blessed no matter what!! I can't wait to see her now!!


----------



## Christi85

Wow, congrats for team pink wantabby!! :happydance:
Wow, yet another girl in the team!! We need some more boys for good measure, lol :haha:
If you remember, my first gender prediction was at 12 weeks by my acupuncturist through my pulse. He only gave me an 80% accuracy, though later (after we'd confirmed he was right at the NT scan) he admitted he'd only been wrong once. For some reason I knew he was right as soon as he told me his prediction - and he was - but I admit I was VERY surprised for quite a few hours at first. Somehow I was convinced it was a girl. So was my husband, even though he was secretly hoping for a boy, but somehow I had convinced him it was a girl, lol :winkwink: Funny thing is, when we were told it was a boy at the NT scan a week later, we were both kinda like 'yeah, we know' lol :haha:
In any event, I agree with you, we all extremely blessed no matter what.

Yazzy - sorry to hear about your daughter's chickenpox. Hope she gets better soon! I also hope you are immune, so that you don't have to worry about catching it. If you had chickenpox as a child, you are most likely still immune to it, so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats wantabby!!

Sorry to hear about your daughters chickenpox Yazzy. Hopefully it goes away ASAP!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks everyone, she seems fine at the mo but lots of spots have appeared over night.
Carebear had all my bloodwork checked but they don't check for chicken pox immunity here, just rubella. 
Christi I definitely had it when I was little so think I'd be immune. Have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask her about it then. 

Wow lots of baby girls for our September group! 
I'm convinced we are having a boy...we'll find out in September!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats wantabby!! 

Hope your daughter feels better soon yazzy!


----------



## tooth_fairy

congrats wantabby!

Hope your daughter feels better soon Yazzy!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone :) my nephew has come out in spots too!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

maryanne, congrats on team pink!!! Love the scan picture, she is beautiful!!

Christi, good luck with your appointment on Thursday!

Mrsgoodhart, love your bump picture!!

yazzy, I'm so sorry your daughter has the chicken pox. Luckily if you had it as a kid, you should be fine. But ask your doctor just for peace of mind.

wantabby, congrats on team pink!! There are a ton of girls!! Definently need to even things out. Maybe mine will be a boy??? We'll see!!

AFM: 18 weeks today!!! I can't believe it. 2 more weeks and I'm halfway done already!!! My next appointment is the 16th and that's just a check up. But I get to schedule my anatomy scan for about 22 weeks at this appointment. I CAN'T WAIT TO FINALLY KNOW WHAT WE'RE HAVING!!! I'm going to see if my doctor will let me do it a bit earlier though. That's still 4 weeks away!! I'm trying to be patient, but it's getting tough with everyone else finding out already!! I'm too excited!! So hoping she'll let me do it a week or two before that. So 20-21 weeks instead of 22. We'll see.


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy 18 weeks Mrs R!!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 18 weeks!! I know what you mean!! I'm too excited to find out what I'm having!! My next doc appointment isn't until the 29th!!! And then I'll have the ultrasound booked from there!! So far away :brat:


----------



## Christi85

Hi ladies,

Well, things got a little weird here. Last night I had a sudden bleed without any warning. It wasn't a ton of blood, but it was dark red and stained through my underwear and got on PJ bottoms, so that was enough to scare me. I called my OB who thankfully returned my call even though it was a Sunday night and he told me to go in this morning. Just came back and baby is looking fine judging from the scan, good heart beat and all, but of course my OB is quite quick in his scans and didn't check anything other than the baby (I was expecting him to check my cervix etc., but nope :shrug:). He did tell me that he's not worried though and that he'd let me know if he was, and they only worry if there's a ton of bleeding (like gushing red blood). And that this is normal at any point during a pregnancy and can be caused by something as simple as a burst vessel. I told him I was worried about the placenta (the worry wart in me :wacko:) but he said there's nothing they can do until you are at least 24 weeks along even if there was a problem like that. While I knew that, it still bothered me a bit. If I had a small tear in the placenta for example, I'd like to know so that I could give myself some bed rest, as those often heal on their own with some rest. Anyway, his only advice was to avoid sex and heavy weight lifting, but otherwise he said I should go on with life as normal! Still, I'm going to make sure I get more rest this week. We're moving on Saturday and I've been very stressed and more tired than normal in the past week or two running around like a headless chicken, so I wouldn't be surprised if that caused the bleed. Right now the blood has turned brown and it's more like spotting, but I do get the occasional mild cramping. Oh well, if OB wasn't concerned, I'll try not to be concerned either. I'm seeing my acupuncturist tomorrow and hopefully he'll work some of his magic to stop any bleeding :flower:

Other than that, the OB's called to check on my 2nd tri blood results (I had blood drawn a week ago), but they weren't ready yet. So more waiting for that, although I haven't been thinking about it as much. And I finally have a date booked for my anatomy scan: April 21, which is in 2 weeks :thumbup: I can't wait, as the facility I go to for those is sooo thorough, unlike my OB :wacko: Unless some other wacky thing happens again (fingers crossed it doesn't) I'm not seeing the OB again until May 5.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you maryanne!!

Thank you carebear!! I know!! It's taking FOREVER for us to find out!! LOL!!

Christi, I'm so sorry you had a scare, but if your doctor isn't worried at all try not to be either. I know that's easier said then done as me being the worry wart I am would be panicing myself like I always do. I know a lot of women bleed in pregnancy...so I'm sure all is fine. Try to take it easy though. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Bless your heart Christi!!! I couldn't imagine how scary that must be! I would have freaked & went to the e.r... but I am glad your doctor got you in so quickly. If he isn't worried, I would try my best not to be as well. 

Happy 18 weeks Mrs.R.. I am 18w as well! 

Hopefully all of your appointments will come quickly! I have an anatomy scan 4/14. I haven't heard anything about my quad screen so I'm guessing it came back normal. I see my doctor 4/16, I will ask then.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry you have had a scare Christi. I had bleeding all the way through with my son and it always terrified me, although he was born happy and healthy so as hard as it is try not to panic. Do try and rest though. I was always advised bed rest after an episode of bleeding. I know your ob hasn't advised you to do that but can't hurt to put your feet up and just take things a little easier. Really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## carebear1981

That is scary christi. I'm glad your LO is fine. I would be worried as well. Get lots of rest and try not to stress about your move.


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! :hugs:

Maryanne - this makes me feel so much better :hugs: And yes, I'm definitely taking it very easy and will lie down as much as possible. I was quite surprised too that my OB didn't advise bed rest. I know this is a standard thing they say. Oh well, I'm going to do it as much as I can anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

Oh gosh Christi- that must have been terrifying. Glad all is looking ok!! Take it easy! 

Happy 18 weeks ladies!


----------



## Christi85

There's something else that has been bugging me too, though initially I told myself not to pay attention. But I'm thinking about it now and it is bothering me.
DH drove me to the doctor's office this morning and was with me at the scan. My doctor's scans are quick and to me they seem a little haphazard if I'm being honest. I know he knows what he's doing and what to look for, but I always leave wishing for more detail. At the end of today's scan, my husband asked for a measurement of the baby, which the doctor was about not to do, again. He took a somewhat haphazard measurement of the crown-to-rump length and that came out to 11.1cm (111mm) and did not date the baby, just told us the measurement. Now, I know that after week 13 they stop using the CRL measurement, as it's not considered the most accurate measure of fetal growth at that point, and they use other measurements instead (my doctor hasn't measured the baby at all since week 10, but I know they will take those other measurements at the anatomy scan), but it sounded a little small to me. Especially when the baby's CRL at 13 weeks was 7.5cm!! At home of course I jumped on Dr. Google and found that such a CRL measurement would correspond to a baby at approximately 15 1/2 weeks along, whereas mine should be 18 weeks tomorrow (if not a little more, as he was measuring about 3 days ahead at the NT scan). I do know my doctor's measurement was taken quickly and maybe not at the best angle, and I'm sure he might have missed a few mm (he always seemed to - his 1st tri scans would always date the baby smaller, but at the NT scan where they took careful measurements, baby was measuring big!), but such a big discrepancy has me worried to be honest. I know I shouldn't be paying attention to this specific measurement as an indication at this stage, but I can't help thinking that my baby might be growing less than ideally(??). If I go with the most freakish scenario, maybe my placenta is failing (hence the spotting), preventing the baby from eating well? Even though I was told I had a perfect placenta at 13 weeks, so I don't know if that even makes sense. That, coupled with the fact that I haven't been feeling as hungry as I used to ever since the middle of week 14 make me freak out. I had been brushing off the decreased hunger as the uterus growing upwards and maybe making less room for the stomach, but now I'm a bit concerned. Though I do eat normal portions, still. I don't know how these next 2 weeks will go by until the anatomy scan, and I know I'll be a nervous wreck that day.

I'm sorry I'm dumping all this on you ladies. It's more of a vent than anything else, and I will definitely mention all that at my anatomy scan in 2 weeks where I know I will be heard (I don't always feel like my OB takes my worries seriously), I just wanted to talk to someone who would understand how I feel. I'm sick of feeling worried and all I want is to be a happy pregnant woman, which I don't seem to getting yet.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

wantabby, happy 18 weeks and I'm looking forward to hearing about your anatomy scan!!

Christi, I wouldn't go 100% off of the measurement your doctor gave you since it was done so quickly and probably not at the best angle. I haven't had my baby measured since 7 weeks!!! That's 11 weeks ago!!! I had an ultrasound at 11 weeks 3 days and she didn't measure it, but I asked her at my following appointment and she told me it was looking fine. So I think doctor's just know and with yours doing it so quickly, I'm sure it was a bad measurement. If there was any concern they would do a more detailed ultrasound. Just take care of yourself and by doing that, you're taking care of your baby. Hang in there, I'm praying everything is ok which I'm sure it is. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

I second that. Their sizes and angles can fluctuate so much at this stage. If the number had been too small or not where he wanted it to be, he wouldn't done a more detailed scan and I think the fact they he wasn't even going to measure is a good sign that everything "looked" good. I had the same concerns early on because they do it so quickly but tried to find confidence that they do it multiple times a day and know what they're looking for.

Sorry you're stressing. Only 2 more weeks to go.

Regarding the appetite, mine decreased a lot as well right after I hit 2nd tri.


----------



## Christi85

Cutie and MrsR. you are both right! I should probably chill and just wait and see what happens at the anatomy scan. If it hadn't been for that CRL measurement, it would have been a perfect scan. Then again, I keep reading that CRL is not used for fetal dating in the 2nd trimester, as it loses accuracy after the 1st tri, and other measurements are used instead. So I try to take comfort in that and also in that experienced doctors seeing a dozen or more patients every single day can pretty much eye ball and tell what's normal and what's not. My OB was very adamant that he wasn't concerned based on today's scan. 
Thanks everyone for your support :hugs:
I had a little meltdown earlier on, but feeling much better and calmer now. I have to trust that my baby is growing fine and that nature knows what to do :flower:


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* Christi- like the others have said I wouldn't worry too much. If the measurements were done quickly like you said they could be off by quite a lot. If he is an experienced ob he would have said if he was worried. It is so hard not to worry.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh Christi, I'm sorry you're having a rough day. I have my days too. Little meltdowns here and there. Worry that something will go wrong, even in the second tri when the chances are so slim. Especially hearing scary stories from ladies on BnB. It's hard not to worry. :hugs: 
I agree with everyone, don't listen to his measurement. He saw everything looked fine and has probably seen hundreds of babies. Your OB would have known if something is wrong.


----------



## babyfeva

Christi, I'm so sotry for the scare and stress you're going through. I really do hope that your mind is put to ease in 2 weeks when they tell you baby is perfect. I know you're going to continue worrying but try and stay as optimistic as you possibly can.


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi I'm so sorry your feeling like this, think we all know what it's like. I have days where I am so afraid something is going wrong. I do agree with the others not to pay too much attention to measurements. They really aren't reliable in the second tri. I would say if your genuinely concerned though always get a second opinion. Even if it's just for your own reassurance. I'm sure your little one is just fine though, just try and rest up and then hopefully you will feel much better.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Christi- I too am a worrier and a 'what-if'er....and something of a pregnancy bleeding expert unfortunately. I do agree it's a good idea to stay off your feet a while as much as possible this week, keep very well hydrated, and (this will probably be the hardest part) try not to worry. The blood was dark, has stopped, and was not associated with any pain, right? All good things. Perhaps you had an angry little vessel in your cervix that got irritated or something. Have you been having good poops lately? I read somewhere that hard stool in the colon can irritate the cervix even if you're not straining a lot to get it out- but again, I can relate with the sheer terror of having a bloody pregnant vagina- this is supposed to be a blissfully blood free time. 
As for the measurement, I would try to pretend you don't even know. Like you said, CRL measurement is way less accurate the further along we are and can be influenced by many things like angle and even how the probe is held. I'd say if your doctor thought things looked good enough that he didn't even want to measure at first, it should be okay. 

So on another note, and speaking of poop......with the assumption that there's no longer such thing as TMI on a board like this.....anyone else constipated??? I've had the worst time pooping for almost two weeks now. It's hard and comes out in little chunks every couple days- and I used to be a daily pooper. I texted my husband just now (I'm at work) after I had been sitting on the toilet for ten minutes sweating, because....it was freaking stuck! Like I couldn't even go back about my business and try again later. The worst feeling ever. When I finally did get it out it was bloody, hard as a rock and really pale. I am, of course, worrying about my liver now. lol. 

I'm thinking a colace or some metamucil every day might not be a bad plan. I need to go through the paperwork my OB gave me and see what they recommend.


----------



## yazzy

Happy 18 weeks to all the ladies hitting this point!

Christi so sorry to hear you've had things to worry about. Not sure if it will help but 2 people I know had bleeds. 1 after her 12 week scan and the other at about 22 weeks, bright red blood...both friends went on to have healthy baby boys :)
In regards to the measurements, I think the OB would say if he though anything was amiss, I think everything will be just fine at your anatomy scan.

Mrs GH my toilet issues were worse in first tri but can still be annoying from time to time now! It was the same with my daughter and so painful at times. I used lactulose when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

Sorry I know I've missed things, was awake for a while last night and am so tired this morning!

I have my midwife appointment today, hoping she finds the baby's heartbeat easily and tells me not to worry about my daughters chicken pox!


----------



## Christi85

Ladies, thank you all so so much for your support :hugs:
I think my biggest challenge in this pregnancy is to stay optimistic (I've had several moments/days of pure happiness, but I think I've worried for many more), but I'm going to make a conscious effort towards that direction! If anything, for my own sanity.

I think I'll just wait for my anatomy scan at this point, which is 2 weeks away anyway, so close enough. And I'll try not to think about that CRL measurement as much as I can. It's very possible it doesn't mean all that much at this stage of the pregnancy anyway. There must be a reason why it's not used after week 13 and is replaced by other measurements, I just wish my doctor had explained that. All he did was take the crown-to-rump length at my husband's request to measure the baby and told us the approximate number, and didn't even say whether that was remotely normal for the baby's age or that it's not an accurate marker at this stage or something. He acted as if everything was normal and wasn't concerned at any point though. Oh well, I'm clinging on to our perfect 13 week NT scan and hoping things still look great on week 20's anatomy scan. On a more optimistic note, I think I've been feeling the baby kick in the last few days. It's only a couple times a day at this point and I still have to be lying down, but I can feel little muscle spasms in parts of my lower tummy, especially on the right. I can even feel the little move when I place my fingers on the spot :kiss: I was expecting flutters which I never got, I did get something like tiny bubbles at some point, but that went away for a few days, and then the tiny muscle spasms started. I'll keep an eye on it, but the more it happens, the more I'm convinced it's the baby.

MrsG - I've been moderately constipated on and off in recent weeks, but nothing too bad. The most I've gone without a BM is around 48 hours. My normal had always been once a day and most days I'm still able to have a BM. I don't remember ever straining too much, but you are right, I have felt my bowels obstructing my uterus at times when I was constipated. Maybe my recent bleed was somewhat related to that, at least partially. 

Happy 18 weeks everyone hitting that point! Almost 1/2 way through now!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantabby

Mrs.GH, I have been having issues as well.. ughh! I have increased my water intake and I eat the Activia Greek (for about a week) and it has really helped.. it is funny because I was going days with nothing but pebbles, but yesterday I couldn't stop going..lol!! I guess it got un-jammed..Bahaha!! But I am having a little blood so I will mention it to the doc. I'm guessing it's lovely busted vessels.. I am getting increasing spider veins on my legs so I kind of expected it..


----------



## yazzy

I had my midwife appointment this afternoon and she found baby's heartbeat pretty easily :) so in love with that sound! Blood pressure still low but she said that's better than it being high.

She didn't do anything to reassure me about my daughters chicken pox, because I've had it I should be immune so won't offer me a blood test to check. She just said if I get symptoms to phone labour&delivery for advice. Let's hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Christi85

Great news yazzy! :thumbup:

Wantabby - sorry to hear about your blood. Hope it resolves soon. Do mention it to your doctor, yes, though it's probably nothing to worry about - either a burst vessel or too much straining from BMs from what you're describing. I've been having a lot of bleeding all around (almost daily nose bleeds when I blow my nose, gum bleeds when I floss/brush a couple times a week, and last week I accidentally scratched a mole on my back and it bled a little as well - so I'm going to a dermatologist to have it checked next week, though I'm not really concerned). And then Sunday night I had the vaginal bleed, which I'm still having as brown spotting. Ugh! :wacko: Off to my acupuncturist soon. Hope he works his magic with the spotting, although my spotting this morning was a little more mucus-y than runny. It very much resembled the discharge I'd been having this whole time, only with old blood in it instead of the usual off white color. So I'm starting to wonder if my yeast infection had not completely cleared (I'd been having less symptoms recently though, thanks to some herbs I'd been taking and some diet changes) and it's what caused the spotting and irritated my cervix. Or at least contributed to it. If only my doc had given me a reason for the spotting - it would have been so much easier to know what to treat, if treatable!! :wacko:
Not too long for my anatomy scan at least. And I know these doctors leave no stone unturned, unlike my regular doctor who is a bit too laid back for my liking sometimes...


----------



## Christi85

How is everyone doing/feeling?

I have a question: does anyone else feel their tummy become very tight? I've been having that for a few days now. No pain or contraction felt with it, but it can stay like that for even an hour on end. I've Googled around and it doesn't seem to be a reason for concern in most cases. Some people say that's the Braxton Hicks contractions, except I don't feel any contraction and with Braxton Hicks the muscles are supposed to relax within a few seconds to a few minutes, whereas mine can stay like that for longer periods of time. Other people said it's just the uterus expanding/ligaments stretching, or even starting to feel the weight of the baby as it grows bigger, and that seems like more of a logical explanation to me. My acupunturist felt my tummy yesterday and confirmed the muscles felt very tight (he said it's the abdominal muscles, not the uterus though). I noticed it tends to happen more if I stay in the same position for a long period of time. So yesterday when I got to his clinic after about an hour's drive, my tummy was very very tight because I had hardly moved while driving. 

In other news, I'm still having discharge :wacko: At least it's not red blood anymore, but it looks more like a light brown-very dark yellow discharge. I've been put on some herbs to help and had a special treatment, but it doesn't seem to have stopped yet. I may have to repeat the treatment 2-3 times before it stops, according to my acupuncturist. It has gotten much lighter in color though, closer to my normal discharge. So hopefully that's a good sign. I'm continuing to take it as easy as possible until it (hopefully) returns to normal.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your feeling a little better Christi. Hope everything goes back to normal for you soon. And glad to hear you are resting! I get the tightening tummy feeling all the time. Not as strong as BH but still uncomfortable. I think it's just part of tummy growing as I've had it in previous pregnancies. 

Im in the dreaded week 18 :( cue chronic toilet paper checking and panicking over every little twinge. Cannot wait for this week to be over. I was nervous before our gender scan but since finding out we are expecting a girl and our last daughter sadly passed at 18 weeks im now a nervous mess. I want this week to be over so badly.


----------



## carebear1981

Hope you get back to normal soon Christi :flower: I don't feel any tightening but I'm not as far along. 

:hugs: maryanne. This week will be over soon. Stay positive!

Afm... tried to come off my diclectin again... threw up. Back on it I go. Not much else here. Haven't felt many flutters since that one day. Makes me sad :(


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, wishing this week will pass fast for you.


----------



## babyfeva

Great news on your appt Yazzy!


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! I'm feeling much better (emotionally too) now, and much calmer :flower: Even though I still have the discharge which isn't fun, I tell myself it's probably nothing to worry about, since both the OB and my acupuncturist told me so. I'm just taking it very easy and hoping it will go back to normal soon. I've also stopped worrying about the baby's measurement. My symptoms (especially all the muscle stretching etc.) seem to go along with what should be happening at my pregnancy weeks, plus I do think my uterus is going higher, which is also something that should be happening around now. So if all this is happening, how can the baby not be growing? :thumbup: I'm also getting more and more convinced that I can feel him at times and he's got to be big enough for me to feel him :winkwink: So just waiting for my anatomy scan on the 21st.

Maryanne - big hugs :hugs: Remember that lightning never strikes twice in the same place, I truly think this is your rainbow baby! Week 18 sucks for you, but at least in 5 days you'll be on week 19 already. Keep thinking it's just 5 days and stay as calm as you can.
Glad to hear you are also experiencing the tightening and that it's a normal pregnancy thing :flower:

Carebear- so sorry to hear you are still suffering from nausea. I really hope it gets better for you soon and that you can go off your medication! Don't worry about not feeling the fluttering for a few days. I first thought I felt some tiny bubbles for a day or two on week 16 and got excited, but then it went away for a good week or so. So I convinced myself it was just gas and was a little disappointed. But then ever since this past weekend, I think the baby is making his presence known more. I've felt muscle spasms several times (apparently it can be felt like that) and even what I think is real movement once or twice. Once or twice yesterday I even thought I felt parts of his body rubbing against my uterine wall. Maybe I'm imagining it, but I think the more I feel those things, the more convinced I become this is it. They're not consistent though, so not feeling anything for a few days at this early stage shouldn't worry you. Many first time moms don't even feel anything until week 20 or 22.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate the support and reassurance. 

Carebear don't let it get to you. I hadn't even felt my son move by 15 weeks. I was around 18 weeks begore I even felt flutters. I did feel this baby super early but her movements were really sporadic to start with. Would go days without feeling her. even now somedays she may only move once or twice. Your little one just had lots of room in there at the mo and is probably just hanging out in a spot where you can't feel he/she kicking. As for anti nausea meds im still on mine, I have tried coming off them but I must need a little longer as I was really really sick over the weekend when I tried going without them. I've heard HG usually starts passing around 20 weeks though so hopefully can come off them soon.

Ooooh Yey for movement Christi!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

cutie, my appetite has increased since I hit the 2nd trimester!! LOL!!

Christi, happy 18 weeks!! If your docor was adamant that he wasn't concerned, then don't worry about it. I totally know that's easier said then done though. I definently worry more than I'm happy I think. It's sad really. That's so exciting you are feeling baby!!

babyfeva, 19 weeks tomorrow!!

maryanne, happy 18 weeks!! This time will be different. Hoping you get to 19 weeks really quickly to ease your mind. If you don't mind me asking, because for the life of me I can't remember. What was the cause for losing your baby at 18 weeks?

Mrsgoodhart, luckily I haven't had too many issues with being constipated. I drink a lot of water though, which I know helps a lot. I normally go every morning. But there's been a few times I've gone a day without going. It's not fun. Hoping you find something that will help keep things moving.

yazzy, I'm so excited they found the hb for you at your appointment!! It's an amazing sound isn't it!! If your doctor said to not worry about the chicken pox because you had them when you were little, I'm sure you're fine. You'd think you would have had them by now if you were going to get them anyways.

carebear, that's so exciting you have felt flutters!! Mine started where I thought I felt it once and then like a week or so pasted before I felt it again. It got more and more consistent as I went. But took a bit.


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> cutie, my appetite has increased since I hit the 2nd trimester!! LOL!!
> 
> Christi, happy 18 weeks!! If your docor was adamant that he wasn't concerned, then don't worry about it. I totally know that's easier said then done though. I definently worry more than I'm happy I think. It's sad really. That's so exciting you are feeling baby!!
> 
> babyfeva, 19 weeks tomorrow!!
> 
> maryanne, happy 18 weeks!! This time will be different. Hoping you get to 19 weeks really quickly to ease your mind. If you don't mind me asking, because for the life of me I can't remember. What was the cause for losing your baby at 18 weeks?
> 
> Mrsgoodhart, luckily I haven't had too many issues with being constipated. I drink a lot of water though, which I know helps a lot. I normally go every morning. But there's been a few times I've gone a day without going. It's not fun. Hoping you find something that will help keep things moving.
> 
> yazzy, I'm so excited they found the hb for you at your appointment!! It's an amazing sound isn't it!! If your doctor said to not worry about the chicken pox because you had them when you were little, I'm sure you're fine. You'd think you would have had them by now if you were going to get them anyways.
> 
> carebear, that's so exciting you have felt flutters!! Mine started where I thought I felt it once and then like a week or so pasted before I felt it again. It got more and more consistent as I went. But took a bit.

Course I don't mind you asking, most likely me contracting rubella caused me to go into preterm labour and there was nothing they could do. Although she always measured slightly behind and had issues with her heartbeat. There was never an proper explanation for the loss given, in the letter to my consultant the hospital said it was a combination of a few different factors that lead to the loss. 

Sorry I missed your update yazzy, glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

maryanne, ok I remember now. Thank you for refreshing my memory. Pregnancy brain!! I couldn't even imagine losing a baby at this point considering I'm 18 weeks and 2 days. That had to be very hard. I think this time is different for you as it sounds like it was probably you getting rubella last time was the issue. I know they check for immunity to that when you get pregnant here. At least they did with me. So I'm guessing it's something that can definently affect a baby. Again, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Hopefully this week will fly by Maryanne!! Keep positive! 

We are almost halfway done ladies, I am amazed it has gone by so quickly! I have really increased apatite this week.. I feel like I can eat everything, and she has really started moving more. I feel her a few times per day, it is mostly when I'm sitting in a chair/driving. . I love it!


----------



## Bug222

I hope this week passes quickly for you Maryanne! 

wantabby- she must be having a growth spurt!! so exciting you can feel so much movement!

yazzy- glad your appt went well!

carebear- I tried the same thing with my diclectin this week.. not ready yet either :( 

My anatomy scan is friday!! Im a mixture of excited and nervous. Work is getting increasingly difficult- I have a congential partial fusion of my lower spine- but just on one side. As baby grows my pelvis basically twists and causes a lot of pain. I made it to 25 weeks working last time so that was my goal again, but after today and barely being able to walk at the end of the 12 hours im not so sure I will make it that far :( my dr was ready to sign me off work at my last appt but I was stubborn and said no, now im regretting it.


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone :)

Maryanne I hope this week passes uneventfully for you so you are soon in to week 19. It won't stop your worry but we are all thinking of you. 

Sorry to hear some of you are still getting sickness, that's got to be tough and I hope it disappears as soon as possible. 

I'm sorry if I have missed anything. Yesterday I had to take my cat to the vets, he's 12 1/2 years old and suddenly got poorly this week, unfortunately he had a huge tumour in his tummy and there was nothing they could do :( so I had to say goodbye to him. Didn't expect that yesterday.

On a positive note baby has been a real wriggler and I've even felt him/her from the outside when I've been laying in bed stretched out! Amazing! I was 19 weeks when I felt my daughter move from the outside. 

Good luck bug for your anatomy scan this week, can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## yazzy

Oh Carebear I forgot to say I felt a few flutters here and there around 15 weeks but then nothing for days. Mine have started properly from say 16+3 but remember it is more common to feel them closer to 20 weeks. Just depends where baby is positioned and where your placenta is.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks everyone. 

Yazzy I'm sorry to hear about your cat. We had to let ours who was 8 go up to heaven two weeks ago after he had an accident. It's so horrible. Thinking of you. 

Good luck for your scan bug! Hope you feel better soon!

Yey for movement wantabby! I swear it must be a girl thing as my little princess is really active too. Never felt my son this early. At 18 weeks it was just tiny flutters where as this little girl feels like Shes practicing karate in there at times. Maybe my son was just lazy! Lol


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry about your cat yazzy. I have 2 kitties that I love, can't imagine having to say goodbye unexpectedly. 

Sorry about your back too bug! That sounds painful!

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I expected it was a bit early but was so excited to feel baby move that once :)


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone :)

Carebear just wait, I bet it won't be long until you're feeling more movement, especially if you had a couple flutters already :)


----------



## Bug222

I'm sorry about your kitty Yazzy :(


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Bug, I'm really excited to hear about your anatomy scan tomorrow!! I'm so sorry you're in so much pain. 

yazzy, I'm so sorry you had to put your kitty down. I have 2 dogs that are my babies and I am dreading the day when it gets to that point. My Boxer will be 9 on Saturday, he's still doing great, but you can tell he's getting older and it makes me really sad. On the happier note, that is so exciting you can feel the baby move from the outside!! I want to try laying on my back for a few minutes to see if I can feel mine. I can feel it quite a bit throughout the day, so maybe I'll be able to feel it barely from the outside.

maryanne, I'm so sorry you had to put your kitty down a couple weeks ago too. It's horrible.


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Mrs R, I have 4 dogs as well, 3 are quite old and I have an awful feeling I may lose 1 in the next year but she is 12 and has had a good life! 
Well after all the wiggles I got yesterday baby must have moved because I didn't feel anything much for the rest of the day lol! Can feel a little bit now but in a slightly different place, it's like a ninja baby!!

Bug good luck for your scan today, please update us. Are you finding out the gender?

Does anyone else have scans soon?


----------



## Bug222

They will make note of the gender but since I'm not 20 weeks yet I can't find out yet- stupid rules here! So I will find out at my next maternity clinic appt on the 30th


----------



## Christi85

Bug - sorry to hear about your health problems. If it gets that bad, definitely have your doctor sign you off work, even if it's earlier than the 25 week goal. Your health and your baby's health should be the top priority!
Excited to hear about your anatomy scan, but it sucks you have to wait longer to find out the gender! :wacko:

yazzy- very sorry to hear about your cat.

AFM - just random news. Tomorrow is our moving date and my husband has been super busy doing the vast majority of the packing himself, as I've been avoiding to overwork myself. At least the spotting seems to be gone, though I still have some discharge, mostly dark yellow (sorry for TMI), so I'm still going to take it easy for a few days. 
Other than that, I got a jury duty summons in the mail the other day for May, but since we're changing address, I logged into their online system and requested a transfer to a closer location (there's a 20-mile rule in California where they try to assign you within 20 miles of home, and the new address would be 30 miles away from the court house assigned). Yesterday I found out my transfer request was approved, but they also changed my service dates to mid October :wacko: By which time I should be a full time, breastfeeding mom, and Los Angeles County allows breastfeeding moms to get postponement of their service for something like a year. So I don't think I'll be doing jury duty anytime in the near future :thumbup:
Other than that, I'll be calling my OB's office today to follow up on my final integrated screening results. Nobody has called me yet, which I take as good news (I imagine they'd want to let you know of any high risk results asap). On Monday when I was at my OB's office, they called to get them for me, but they weren't ready yet. But they should be ready by now, I would think. Or maybe not?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

yazzy, Wednesday I felt the most movement I've felt so far, but yesturday it wasn't too much. So I'm thinking my baby is a ninja too. LOL!! My next appointment is on Thursday next week. It's just a check up, but I get to set up to have my gender/anatomy scan!!

Bug, that's silly they'll write down the gender, but won't tell you until your doctor's appointment on the 30th. 

Christi, I'm glad your spotting seems to have gone away. I definently think it's a great sign they haven't contacted you regarding the final screening results. Let us know what you hear!!


----------



## Christi85

Ok, so I called my OB's office and spoke to one of his nurses. She checked for me and nope, no results yet :wacko: She said they only had the first ones, which I already knew about. She said that they get the results via mail :wacko: which probably explains why it's taking longer. She said they'd call me as soon as they receive them, or to call them back in a week if I haven't heard anything, and she will follow up with them at that point. It's a state screening program, so they may be taking their sweet time, though first time around they had the results in about 10 days. I'm also thinking, last week was Easter, so that might have delayed things a bit more if many state employees were on leave etc. In any event, more waiting for me :wacko:. I'll try not to think about it much. At least my first results were great, so I've heard that usually means the second results come out good too.

In other news, I just ordered a fetoscope. It was only $12 and just over $20 with shipping, so I thought I'd do it even if it ends up being a dud. No idea how well it will work or if it'll work at all, but seeing as baby has been making his presence felt in the last few days (at least at times when I'm lying down), plus the heart beat has been loud and clear lately on the doppler, I may have a good chance with the fetoscope. They say it should work from weeks 18-20, so we'll see.


----------



## carebear1981

So frustrating all the waiting! Hope you get the results soon and I'm sure they'll be as great as your first. 
That's cool about the fetoscope! Hope you get to hear with it :)

Happy weekend ladies!! 16 weeks for me tomorrow!! I'm so happy it's the weekend. I had such a busy work week. My coworker is off for the month and I'm doing all the work! Can't wait for my whole year off and I won't even answer the phone if work calls :p :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Christi I hope you get your results back soon and they are all good.

Bug that is a strange rule waiting until the 30th to find out the gender. Main thing to know though, is that baby is healthy :)

Mrs R yes we must have ninja babies! Ha ha!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi, I'm so sorry you have to wait longer. That's how it was for me with my quad screening results. I called a week later on a Friday afternoon hoping to hear before the weekend and they were out for the afternoon, so had to wait until the following week. It's AWFUL!! Hang in there. Where did you order your fetoscope from? I want to get one.

carebear, happy 16 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## Bug222

Yazzy- the law here is you have to be past 20 weeks and your dr has to be the one to tell you. The 30th just happens to be my next appointment. 

My rainbow...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Christi85

Aww, beautiful picture Bug! :flower:
Can't wait to find out what you're having!

MrsR - I ordered it from a website called Precious Arrows. They sell midwifery supplies and such. No idea if it's good or not (there's only one review on the website and it's good), but it was very affordable, so I thought I'd go for it anyway. Some of the more expensive ones had mixed online reviews, so I thought why risk with something more expensive. Even if it doesn't work, I can always continue with the doppler :winkwink:
This is the one I ordered, they have a few other models on the website:
https://www.preciousarrows.com/Economy_Fetoscope_p/36000.htm 
https://www.preciousarrows.com/category_s/161.htm


----------



## babyfeva

Bug so sorry about your back pain. Beautiful scan of your baby. Can't wait to find out what baby is on the 30th. 

Yazzy and Maryanne so sorry about your cats.


----------



## babyfeva

I have a prenatal appointment on Monday.


----------



## carebear1981

Great scan pic bug!! I was going to ask on the facebook group if you think you have an idea on what you are having? Did she show you any angles??? Just curious :) I hope that rule isn't in Ontario (waiting till 20 weeks). My friend said the ultrasound technician pointed it out to her. But that was 6 years ago.


Good luck with your appointment babyfeva!!


----------



## Christi85

Happy 16 weeks carebear!! :happydance:

Good luck at your appointment babyfeva!! :thumbup:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck at your appointment babyfeva! I just realized your from CA as well :D


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I hope you have a good appointment, babyfeva :) 

10 days until our anatomy scan! It was originally scheduled for the 22nd, but my husband ended up with a work conflict- I was so disappointed I basically told him he could reschedule it himself or I would go without him- so he scheduled another for a day sooner ;) I am still feeling girl vibes from this little one!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck babyfeva!!!

Carebear- no she had the screen turned away for most of the scan- only turned it to me when she called my husband in then only showed side views


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy 16 weeks carebear!!

Glad your scan went well bug!

Good luck for your appointment babyfeva!

Ooooh not long till your scan now Mrs GH! Maybe another girl for the thread!


----------



## carebear1981

Bug222 said:


> Good luck babyfeva!!!
> 
> Carebear- no she had the screen turned away for most of the scan- only turned it to me when she called my husband in then only showed side views

I have a feeling that will happen to me too. The place I've been going to seems very secretive in not giving me info. The only reason I got the NT result was because they had to write it on the bloodwork report that I took with me. She didn't explain the numbers or anything. I'll be annoying my doc office the second they receive my result!


----------



## yazzy

Bug where do you live?

When I had my anatomy scan with my daughter you have a screen just for you and your partner to watch and the sonographer told us what she was looking at and measuring for everything. 

Happy 16 weeks carebear!

Not long until your scan mrs GH!


----------



## babyfeva

tooth_fairy said:


> Good luck at your appointment babyfeva! I just realized your from CA as well :D

I'm in San Jose, how about you?


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Lea! Can't wait to see what you're going to have.


----------



## Bug222

Welcome LeaM!!!

Yazzy- in in British Columbia- west coast of Canada :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Welcome LeaM!


----------



## yazzy

Welcome LeaM! Can't wait to hear what you are having!

Bug - ahhh every country and to be honest even different counties over here have different rules. Either way I'm excited for you on the 30th...that's when my anatomy scan is eeek!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome leaM!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Awesome!! I'll be getting off work around then, hopefully by the time I get up, there'll be a fun update :)


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck LeaM!!

I'm so excited!! My LO must want to be a ninja too!! He/she was moving like crazy yesterday!! All tiny flutters that really tickled me in the same spot yesterday. Either s/he found the perfect spot or getting bigger so I can feel more :). Either way, I'm stoked!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay carebear those movements are brilliant!


----------



## Bug222

Mrsgoodhart- you must have been working nights too! Hope your shifts was good. I'm very ready for bed! Lol

So exciting Carebear! 

Any news LeaM?? :)


----------



## cutieq

Congrats leaM. We're a little short on boys in this group! Get any pics?


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team :blue:!!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats!!!! :) :)


----------



## cutieq

He looks like he's scratching his head in the first one. Call me weird but I love potty shots! My baby's is one of my favorites. Look Mom, I'm really a boy!


----------



## yazzy

Congrats LeaM great news :)


----------



## wantabby

Welcome LeaM!!

Carebear, who is Blue? I missed it?!?

I can NOT get enough to eat!! Lol!! She is moving so much. She woke me up from a nap by balling up.. it was weird and somewhat painful.. but so cool!! Anatomy Scan is Wednesday! I can't wait!


----------



## cutieq

wantabby said:


> Welcome LeaM!!
> 
> Carebear, who is Blue? I missed it?!?
> 
> I can NOT get enough to eat!! Lol!! She is moving so much. She woke me up from a nap by balling up.. it was weird and somewhat painful.. but so cool!! Anatomy Scan is Wednesday! I can't wait!

LeaM is blue. I think there's 3 of us now. Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## carebear1981

^ what she said :) 

Have fun at your anatomy scan!!


----------



## Radiance

I am out again. We lost our beautiful baby girl, Athena Rose, to placenta abruption due to how large the SCHs got. :cry: She was born on April 11th :angel:


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so so sorry for your loss radiance. Huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: very sorry Radiance


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry radience. I hope your ok.


----------



## Bug222

I'm so very sorry for your loss Radience xxx


----------



## yazzy

Oh Radience I don't have the right words and can't imagine what you are going through now. Thinking of you and I'm so sorry to hear about Athena.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh no, Radiance. I'm so sorry, there are no words.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry, Radiance! :cry:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Radiance, I wrote to you on another forum, but I wanted to let you know again that words can't express my sadness for you and your family. My thoughts and prayers are going your way during this difficult time.

Bug, love your scan pic!!

wantabby, excited for your scan on Wednesday!!

Christi, thank you for sharing that link! For the price I think I'm going to get one too!!

toothfairy, happy 19 weeks!!

Mrsgoodhart, excited for your anatomy scan!!

carebear, happy 16 weeks!! So exciting you're feeling your little ninja in there too!!

Welcome LeaM and congrats!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm so sorry for your loss Radiance, I pray God gives you the strength to get through this tough time. :hugs:

Thank you Mrs. R and happy 19 weeks to you as well :D


----------



## tooth_fairy

babyfeva said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointment babyfeva! I just realized your from CA as well :D
> 
> I'm in San Jose, how about you?Click to expand...


I went to school in San Jose. I'm in Turlock. Do you know where that is?


----------



## Christi85

Wow, I've missed so much in 2 days!

Sorry if I don't mention someone. Not sure I read everything I missed - it was several pages.

Radiance - so sorry for your loss. May your little girl rest in peace. I can't imagine losing a baby in advanced pregnancy. We're all somewhat prepared that anything can happen during the 1st trimester, but once that is over, everyone (including doctors) usually tell you you're most likely in the clear. So I can't imagine how that must feel. Big hugs and prayers for you and your family! :hugs:

LeahM - congrats on expecting a boy! :thumbup: We definitely need more boys in this thread! :winkwink:

MrsR - that's exactly what I thought about the fetoscope. I got notification that mine shipped today, so I should have it around Wednesday. I'll let you all know how it works.

MrsG and wantabby - good luck in your anatomy scans! Can't wait to hear all about them! :thumbup:

AFM - my anatomy scan is next Tuesday the 21st, at exactly 20 weeks. I can't wait, but I'm also a little nervous. Hope all is good. DH is coming with me on this one, since it's one of the 'big' scans. In other news, I've been feeling the baby move every day in the past few days :thumbup:. Still very slight, but very cool! Of course it's not yet consistent and happens anything from just 1-2 to as many as 4-5 times a day, but there has been progress. Up until a few days ago, I could only feel anything if I was lying down and really concentrating, and not every time even. In the past couple of days I've felt him when I sit down too, and I think today I may have even felt a slight kick while standing :thumbup:
Other than that, just really busy with our recent move. House is still a big mess, so we're tackling things little by little.


----------



## Christi85

Oh, and happy 19 weeks to all the ladies hitting that mark! :happydance:
Will be joining you tomorrow :happydance:
So exciting that we're only a week away from being 1/2 way through the pregnancy! :thumbup: I know some of you are just about to hit the 20 week mark too, so congrats on all of you too! :happydance:
Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## babyfeva

tooth_fairy said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointment babyfeva! I just realized your from CA as well :D
> 
> I'm in San Jose, how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to school in San Jose. I'm in Turlock. Do you know where that is?Click to expand...

yes I do. I lived in Stockton for 1 year.


----------



## babyfeva

Radiance, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Lea!


----------



## babyfeva

My appointment went well. Got to hear the baby's heartbeat. I'm up 3-4 pounds. I don't have another appointment for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Christi85

Third post in a row, but I had to share for anyone interested.

So, it turns out my fetoscope arrived today. I ordered it on Friday, so it came super fast. I only got the shipping notification this morning, but I guess it had already shipped. So that was good :thumbup:

Now, the low down: it came with no instructions whatsoever. I had to google to understand how it works, lol. And then, I was so disappointed. I guess someone else has to listen for you by placing their forehead on the head placing part of it (for lack of a better word). Since you can't do that to listen to your own belly, I guess I may be out of luck. I can always try to get hubby to listen for me (I sure will), but the whole point I thought was that it was a DIY thing for listening to the fetal heartbeat, just like the hand doppler, only lower tech. Plus I'm not sure hubby will be able to tell it's the baby's vs. my hb he'd be listening to. Needless to say, I tried to do it myself anyway, just putting the horn on my lower belly and could not hear one thing, not even my own hb. Then I stumbled on a forum where some women were saying it's really hard to do before 22-24 weeks, especially if you are a first timer, but seeing as I couldn't even find my own hb on it, I am convinced that the trick may be that you HAVE to do the forehead thing as well. Which means, someone else needs to listen for you! Which is all too bad! I thought it was such a neat tool, but it's so not what I expected. 

Regardless, since it was this cheap, I'll be keeping it and I will keep trying (even with DH's help), just being prepared that we may not even find a hb on it for several more weeks :wacko:
Oh well, at least I'm feeling baby movements now, so that in itself is reassuring!

Babyfeva - congrats on a good appointment!


----------



## Bug222

babyfeva- congrats on a good appointment!

Christi- boo that's disappointing :( hopefully your hubby can hear it!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the great appointment babyfeva!

Too bad it didn't work christi. Hope your hubby can hear!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Christi, I'm sooooooo bummed about the fetoscope because I ordered it this morning!!! LOL!!! :dohh: Well dang it...I'll have to see if my honey will try to listen I guess. 

tooth_fairy, thank you!! Yay for 19 weeks!!

babyfeva, I'm glad your appointment went well. My check up is on Thursday. I think I'm up a bit too in the weight department. My appointments have been every 4 weeks too. :growlmad:


----------



## Christi85

I second the frustration for appointments every 4 weeks :wacko: It feels way too long between appointments. Lucky for me, this time I had my 18 week appointment last week (a little earlier due to the bleeding episode), then I have my anatomy scan 2 weeks after that, and then another regular OB appointment at 22 weeks, so this time they are spaced out better.

Speaking of, does anyone know if appointments are supposed to become more frequent once we hit the 3rd trimester? My MIL has told me that when she was pregnant to both her children she was being seen once/month for the first 2 trimesters, then every other week on the 7th and 8th month, and then once/week once she hit her 9th month and until she went into labor. Of course that was more than 30 years ago, but it does seem logical to me. So I hope it's still the same nowadays.


----------



## cutieq

Christi, that's accurate. My practice is every two weeks from 28 to 36 weeks, then switch to once-a-week visits until you deliver.


----------



## Bug222

Yep that's correct Christi :)


----------



## babyfeva

Best of luck on your appointment, Mrs. R!


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear you had a good appointment babyfeva.

Sorry to hear the fetoscope wasn't what you were expecting Christi.

After my 20 week scan I don't get another appointment for 8 weeks!! I can book in earlier if I feel I need to see a midwife but once you've already had a baby they don't see you as often.


----------



## carebear1981

I haven't seen my doc since March 10 and little leech since 11+4 and I'm not getting in to see my doc till April 29th! 
I guess that's my fault since I had to reschedule an appointment but the receptionist didn't seem to care it'll be almost 8 weeks in between. 
Can't wait to see my OB next month and start getting regular visits! I'm really starting to hate my doctor...
I also heard you start seeing them more often in the third tri.


----------



## carebear1981

^ just as I get all cranky and rant-y, little leech let's me know it's all good with some tiny nudges :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well and if I've missed any appointments or announcements I do apologise. Been in hospital due to a small separation of the placenta which caused an episode of pretty heavy bleeding. Of course I went into panic mode after what happened in this stage of my pregnancy with my angel daughter but the consultant has assured me that it's nothing serious and as long as I stick to bed rest then it should heal with no complications. Hopefully be out of hospital tomorrow and then will have a scan next week to see how things are going.


----------



## carebear1981

Glad everything is ok maryanne!! Take care and get lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Oh no, Maryanne! Take care and get lots of rest and stay hydrated! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Christi85

Oh I'm so sorry Maryanne! :hugs:
But very glad things are ok now and that you're due out of the hospital soon :flower:
I know how scary it can be and my recent bleed wasn't even a lot and turned to brown just hours later (and we never established what caused it - doctor said maybe just a burst vessel), yet I was still petrified! I can't believe it also happened to you at around the same time you had your previous loss. Anyway, time to put everything behind you and start enjoying the rest of your pregnancy now that you've passed that sad milestone :thumbup:
Happy 19 weeks to both of us! :flower:

Re the fetoscope: I had DH try it last night. He applied some pressure with his hand where the head part is and I was able to listen to HIS hb, but still couldn't find mine :wacko: Needless to say, we were unable to find the baby's hb too :wacko: Oh well, we can keep trying until we (maybe) get it. At least it was some progress, because when I did it myself I could hear absolutely nothing! :haha:

Thanks ladies - glad to hear that appointments will be getting more frequent in just a short 2 months or less :thumbup: Now I'll only have to endure one more long wait between my 22 and my 26 week appointments, and after that it will be easier. So not that bad really, I shouldn't be complaining :blush:
I don't know how you ladies do it with 8 weeks between appointments. Kudos to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

Oh Maryanne- how terrifying! Did they say how long the bedrest would be for?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hope everything is OK Maryanne, get lots of rest. :hugs:

Glad you had a good appointment babyfeva!


----------



## maryanne1987

Bug222 said:


> Oh Maryanne- how terrifying! Did they say how long the bedrest would be for?

For now it's untill my scan next Tuesday, but then it depends on how long it takes the separation to heal. Think the fright was the worst part, as it happened when I was still in the dreaded week 18, was already nervous enough. Still at least I know it's nothing serious and shouldn't cause any complications. Thank you all for the well wishes, much appreciated!


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne, I know many ladies who had small placenta separations or small tears on the placenta at different parts of their pregnancies (in some cases there wasn't even bleeding and it was just discovered during a routine scan) and they still went on to have healthy full term babies. Most of them were prescribed bed rest for a few days and up to 1-2 weeks and then it would heal on its own, just like you were told. As scary as it is, it's more common than we think and rarely causes complications. So just breathe and rest a lot - your body will take care of the rest :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Rest up Maryanne and hopefully the placenta will heal quickly. 

We get given a pregnancy notes pack that we take to all our appointments etc and this tells us exactly what weeks we book our appointments. 

Once I've had my 20 week scan I'm going to start turning the spare room into my daughters new bedroom...can't wait to make it perfect for her. Then this new little bubs will have her current room.


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Maryanne, I hope you are resting well & enjoying the down time! 

Anatomy scan went great! She is still a she
.lol!! &#55357;&#56841; from what she could tell me everything looked good. Baby weighs 11 ounces and has all of her parts. I will know more tomorrow when I go for my OB appointment. The only pics she printed was her face (which is a little scary skeleton ) lol! A foot, and her bum (showing she's a girl again) so hopefully I will get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## wantabby

Here is her face/skeleton. .lol!


----------



## confuzion

Lol aw she's a cute skeleton wantabby! 

Maryanne - you poor thing that must have been scary especially with what happened with your angel daughter. Rest up sounds like everything will likely be fine!

Radiance - I have no words. You are in my thoughts. I don't know how one person can cope with so much loss. You are so unbelievably strong :hugs:.


----------



## Bug222

Great news wantabby! Cute skeleton!


----------



## carebear1981

Cute wantabby! Glad she's still a she and has all her parts :)

Yazzy - have fun decorating your little girls room!! I'm soo excited to decorate. Probably sometime in June.


----------



## tooth_fairy

wantabby- what a cute little skeleton! lol :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Cutie pie!! I'm glad everything went so well.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Christi, my doctor does the appointments like that. I think that's pretty standard unless you're having issues. My fetoscope came today. I got the same one as you. I haven't tried it yet. I'll mess around with it when I get off. Stupid it's not what we were thinking. LOL!! 

babyfeva, happy 20 weeks tomorrow!!! Halfway there!!

carebear, I'm sorry you're hating your doctor. I'm glad you get to see your OB next month though. Love that you're calling your baby leech. LOL!!

maryanne, I'm so sorry you had this scare!! It looks like all is going to be just fine though. Just rest and keep your feet up. Happy 19 weeks!!

wantabby, I'm glad she didn't grow an unexpected penis. LOL!! I love your scary face pic. She's going to look much prettier. LOL!!

AFM: I felt the biggest movement I've felt so far yesturday. I was standing up too and I stopped what I was doing it shocked me so much!! LOL!! My check up is tomorrow morning. I just want to get my anatomy/gender scan set up ALREADY!!! I'm trying so hard to be patient, but like I said, my doctor normally likes to do them at 22 weeks. I'm going to see if we can do it at like 21. LOL!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Christi85

Wantabby - yay for a great anatomy scan! :happydance: Haha, they do look like skeletons at this stage! It's because they don't start putting on fat until week 25 or 26 or so. Still, it's a cute pic :kiss:

MrsR - glad your fetoscope came and hopefully you will have better luck! I haven't tried it again since Monday night with DH. Congrats on feeling a big movement, so wonderful! :hugs:
Hope you are successful setting up your gender scan a little earlier, that would be nice for you! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## carebear1981

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Christi, my doctor does the appointments like that. I think that's pretty standard unless you're having issues. My fetoscope came today. I got the same one as you. I haven't tried it yet. I'll mess around with it when I get off. Stupid it's not what we were thinking. LOL!!
> 
> babyfeva, happy 20 weeks tomorrow!!! Halfway there!!
> 
> carebear, I'm sorry you're hating your doctor. I'm glad you get to see your OB next month though. Love that you're calling your baby leech. LOL!!
> 
> maryanne, I'm so sorry you had this scare!! It looks like all is going to be just fine though. Just rest and keep your feet up. Happy 19 weeks!!
> 
> wantabby, I'm glad she didn't grow an unexpected penis. LOL!! I love your scary face pic. She's going to look much prettier. LOL!!
> 
> AFM: I felt the biggest movement I've felt so far yesturday. I was standing up too and I stopped what I was doing it shocked me so much!! LOL!! My check up is tomorrow morning. I just want to get my anatomy/gender scan set up ALREADY!!! I'm trying so hard to be patient, but like I said, my doctor normally likes to do them at 22 weeks. I'm going to see if we can do it at like 21. LOL!! Fingers crossed!!

It got that name in the beginning as the cute little peanut that was sucking the life outta me (tired all the time, nausea). Now my hubby refuses to call him/her anything but leech :dohh: He has huge anxiety about all this. He's always worried about providing for us. Wish he'd relax and enjoy sometimes but that's just how he is. 

Hope everything goes well with your checkup and that you get your gender scan early!!


----------



## wantabby

MrsR, my hubby was praying a penis had sprouted.. haha!! Maybe next time.. &#128516;


----------



## maryanne1987

What a cute scan wantabby! Glad it went well! 

Fingers crossed you get your gender scan a little earlier Mrs R! The wait must be killing you! 

I bet you can't wait to start decorating yazzy! I know to can't wait to start little princesses nursery now. Going to be pink overload!!

Sorry the feta scope wasn't what you expected Christi. I was going to order one, might leave it a few more weeks before I do now though. 

The wait is horrible between appointments isn't it carebear. I hate the wait just till scan next week so your wait must be really tough. I'm glad it's not just my husband that's anxious, all he does is worry about providing enough. Sometimes I wish he'd relax a bit!

Home from hospital now :) thank you again for all your kind words. Bed rest defo isn't for me. Bored already after 24 hours. My poor dh, I keep calling him upstairs every five mins or so just to give me cuddles so I'm not by myself. I can see this being a very long week for him! Lol.


----------



## Bug222

Good luck tomorrow Mrs R!

Glad to hear you are home Maryanne xxx make sure that hubby takes good care of you!

Eeep! 20 weeks today!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

carebear1981 said:


> Mrs Reineke said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Christi, my doctor does the appointments like that. I think that's pretty standard unless you're having issues. My fetoscope came today. I got the same one as you. I haven't tried it yet. I'll mess around with it when I get off. Stupid it's not what we were thinking. LOL!!
> 
> babyfeva, happy 20 weeks tomorrow!!! Halfway there!!
> 
> carebear, I'm sorry you're hating your doctor. I'm glad you get to see your OB next month though. Love that you're calling your baby leech. LOL!!
> 
> maryanne, I'm so sorry you had this scare!! It looks like all is going to be just fine though. Just rest and keep your feet up. Happy 19 weeks!!
> 
> wantabby, I'm glad she didn't grow an unexpected penis. LOL!! I love your scary face pic. She's going to look much prettier. LOL!!
> 
> AFM: I felt the biggest movement I've felt so far yesturday. I was standing up too and I stopped what I was doing it shocked me so much!! LOL!! My check up is tomorrow morning. I just want to get my anatomy/gender scan set up ALREADY!!! I'm trying so hard to be patient, but like I said, my doctor normally likes to do them at 22 weeks. I'm going to see if we can do it at like 21. LOL!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> It got that name in the beginning as the cute little peanut that was sucking the life outta me (tired all the time, nausea). Now my hubby refuses to call him/her anything but leech :dohh: He has huge anxiety about all this. He's always worried about providing for us. Wish he'd relax and enjoy sometimes but that's just how he is.
> 
> Hope everything goes well with your checkup and that you get your gender scan early!!Click to expand...

LOL! We call ours Parasite :winkwink:


----------



## carebear1981

^Oh good. Not the only one with a nickname like that!! Everyone seemed to have cute names. 

Glad you're home and resting maryanne. I don't think I could handle bedrest either. Get lots of books, magazines, whatever you like best!

Happy 20 weeks bug! Halfway there!!


----------



## yazzy

Wow 20 weeks bug!!! Congrats!

Maryanne good to hear you are home. 

Mrs R I hope your fetoscope works for you soon.

Wantabby so glad your scan went well :)

I have an appointment with the consultant this afternoon, I'm sure it's just because of my ectopic and nothing else. 

I've found a new bed for my daughter because baby will have her cot bed, it's very girly and sweet :) She has just moved up to the Montessori classroom in her nursery so hoping she settles in well.


----------



## cutieq

My baby was called mutant for awhile lol


----------



## Christi85

Glad to hear you're home and recovering Maryanne! Hope they will lift the bed rest instruction at your next scan! I can only imagine how boring (and even tiring) it can get very very soon! Have lots of books and magazines next to you, as well as movies and such. See if any friends or relatives might be willing to come over and spend a few hours with you to keep you company too. Hope time goes by quickly for you!

Good luck at your consultant appointment yazzy!

AFM: I woke up this morning and had a liquid 'stain' on my T-shirt right where my right nipple would be. I guess that must mean I leaked colostrum :winkwink: I don't know if that's weird, but I find that pretty cool! We'll see if that continues and how. Apparently some pregnant women get it on both breasts, other women only on one, and others don't get it at all. Then some women have it continuously once it starts, others see it come and go away, or it goes and comes back later, all normal. So we'll see what ends up happening in my case :flower:


----------



## Bug222

We call the baby Toot- because when we asked my son what we should name the baby he decided "toot"....


----------



## wantabby

Ok so, her scan shows a choroid plexus cyst.. Ahhhhh!!! What this is, is a cyst that forms in the ventricle of babies brain. It is csf (spinal fluid) that gets trapped when baby is forming. My doctor says it isn't uncommon and normally resolves itself by the third tri. She is sending me to a specialist on the 30th for a second opinion. She said everything else is perfect on baby so there shouldn't be a need for concern. The only concern with a CPC is the correlation with trisomy 18. Most cases of babies with tri 18 have some sort of other abnormality. (Heart, Kidney, clinched hands, restricted growth, and different size brain lobes) which she has no sign of. It is pretty scary, but I believe she will be perfect!


----------



## carebear1981

Sounds like you are staying positive :thumbup: glad your doc assured you everything is looking good so far! Hope everything resolves. I'm sure she'll be perfect!


----------



## cutieq

wantabby glad your doctor is comforting you. I'm sure she's perfect! are they doing the check for trisomy 18?


----------



## wantabby

She said my quad screen was negative, and depending what the specialist says we will move forward from there. If he thinks I need further testing I'm sure he will order the blood work. I think the final diagnosis is made with an amniocentesis, which I really am not comfortable with. I don't believe I will make it to that point in decision making though. My doctor said they will probably tell me to keep an eye on it and follow up in a few weeks.


----------



## Christi85

So sorry you're having to worry wantabby! :hugs:
Glad your doctor was able to reassure you though and that your quad screening was normal! If doctor said it usually resolves, it most likely will. Stay positive and I'm sure all will be fine in the end! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!!

I had my check up this morning and I got my anatomy/gender scan set up for May 4th!! She told me she likes to wait until 22 weeks because the baby's heart is bigger at that time and easier to see. So May 4th I'll be exactly 22 weeks. LOL!! 17 days!! She checked the baby's heartbeat with a doppler and it was moving around so much she couldn't get an exact read on it, but she said it was between 150-160. She was laughing and said "busy little thing!" Other than that she just checked my blood pressure and urine and asked how everything was going. My next appointment with her is in 4 weeks. But I have my ultrasound inbetween now and then which is awesome!! I seriously can't wait!!

maryanne, I'm glad you're home and sorry your bedrest has been so boring so far. Hoping they tell you all is well at your next scan and you can go back to normal.

Bug, happy 20 weeks!!

yazzy, good luck with your appointment this afternoon.

Christi, a friend of mine said she started leaking at 14 weeks!!

wantabby, I'm so sorry you are having a scare. It sounds like with what the doctor is telling you that everything will be just fine and she will be perfect. My coworker's wife is pregnant and they had found a cyst on her baby's kidney which they were extremely nervous about. Well when they checked it again all was well. So I'm sure your baby will be the same. Especially if there are no other signs of anything else and having your quad screen come back normal. She'll be perfect!!


----------



## Christi85

Yay for a good appointment MrsR! :thumbup: And for having an anatomy scan booked :thumbup: Not too long now!


----------



## carebear1981

That's great u got ur scan booked MrsR!! Exciting!!! May 4th will be here before you know it!
Glad everything went well with your appointment :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies!!! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for having your scan booked Mrs R!!! How exciting!!

I'm sorry to hear your having a worrying time wantabby, I'm sure it will all be fine.

And Christi how funny. I leaked quite early with my son. None this time thank goodness. Leaky boobies are one thing that freaks my dh right out! Lol


----------



## Christi85

Lol Maryanne, men are funny! Mine is the exact opposite - he thinks the idea of boobs and milk together is like heaven on earth, lol :haha:
I haven't leaked again since though. Curious to see if that was it or if it will come back later.


----------



## maryanne1987

Christi85 said:


> Lol Maryanne, men are funny! Mine is the exact opposite - he thinks the idea of boobs and milk together is like heaven on earth, lol :haha:
> I haven't leaked again since though. Curious to see if that was it or if it will come back later.

Hahaha brilliant! Really made me laugh!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies, I am ready for my next scan. Hopefully it will have gotten smaller by then. I am still feeling good, since she has no other markers or abnormalities. Only time will tell..

Good luck for your scan Mrs.R! Can't wait to find out what you are having!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Wantabby, I'm sure your baby girl is perfectly fine. 

Mrs R, how exciting for your scan on May 4!

Sorry about the bedrest Maryanne.


----------



## yazzy

Wantabby I'm sorry, I must have missed your post about your baby girl. It sounds as though all could very well turn out just fine. Still scary for you but I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you. Sending best wishes for your perfect little girl :)

Mrs R glad you've got your appointment booked for your scan. 

Christi you made me laugh! No leaking here, but then I didn't with my daughter either. Happy for it to stay in until baby needs it lol!

Afm saw a doctor - part of the consultant team and they are happy to sign me back to midwife led care. I did however get to see a photo of my ectopic before they operated on me...it had definitely bled a huge amount!!
Still getting lots of wiggles from baby, can feel them on the outside as well which is lovely. 
My anatomy scan is on 30th April...I'm away on holiday next week so I think it will come round quickly. I know I'll be nervous when it's nearly here, but after that scan I can relax a little more and show my bump off!


----------



## Christi85

Those of you who can feel your baby wiggle, is the wiggling more or less consistent every day?
I've been feeling the baby every day for the past 10 days or so, sometimes even on the outside, which is great, but while I've had maybe 2-3 days (not consecutive) when I could feel him multiple times a day and for relatively long periods at a time, I also get many 'quiet' days which tend to worry me a bit. I still feel him on quiet days, especially when I'm sitting down/lying down/not doing much, but they tend to be much shorter in length and much more sparse throughout the day compared to the 'active' days. I haven't felt him be really active (at least to the extent I can feel it) for close to 48 hours now, and of course I'm not liking it. I've still felt him a few times every day, but I'd rather have more regular and longer periods of movement than I do on those quiet days. I have a posterior placenta, so I should be feeling him more.
So I was wondering if it's still too early to feel all his movements or for baby to have a more regular movement pattern or if he's just too small still for me to feel everything, depending on his position. I read somewhere that consistent movement (that one can feel) doesn't often happen until weeks 23-28 (which is why they don't tell you to monitor kicks until the 3rd trimester), so that reassures me a bit, but I was wondering what everyone's experiences are. I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday and was wondering if I should bring it up, although they are so thorough that I have no doubt they'll be checking for movement without me even asking. Wish I could stop being so worried :wacko:

P.S. Of course I'm still checking via doppler when worried, though I've only done it once this past week. Heart beat readings seem fine every time, ranging from the high 130s to the low 150s (I guess depending on his current position and level of activity), but the level of activity on those 'quiet' days still makes me wonder.


----------



## cutieq

Movement is very inconsistent for me. It varies in strength, time of day, frequency, etc. No two days are the same, for me at least. I think baby is just too small for it to be consistent.


----------



## yazzy

Christi exactly as Cutie has said. Every so often I have a few days where I struggle to feel baby at all, just get the odd wriggling when I'm sat still, then another few days of baby feeling like he/she is moving non stop!! They are so small at this point that if they face a different way you won't be able to feel them. 

I'm off for a mid week break with my mum and daughter this week, taking a couple of the dogs and looking forward to spending the week exploring and playing on the beach with my little girl :)

Good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments this week!


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly try not to worry Christi, it's perfectly normal. Baby is still really small and has lots of room in there, so something as simple as them changing postion means you might not feel movement. Doesn't mean they aren't kicking up a storm though. This baby is the most active baby ive ever carried but even some days I may only feel her a couple of times. Where as other days it will seem like she's moving constantly. And there's no pattern or consistency yet. No way I could possibly monitor her movements. In all my other pregnancies ive always been told to start monitoring movements around 24- 26 weeks, so have a few more weeks to go yet.


----------



## maryanne1987

Enjoy your break yazzy!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Christi, if it makes you feel any better....I grossly abuse my access to an ultrasound machine and look at this baby at least twice a shift at work, three nights a week. Tonight I actually watched it not only kick like crazy but also move from a sideways position to straight up and down and felt NONE of it. Makes me wonder what this little one is doing when I DO feel it!


----------



## carebear1981

Try not to worry (easier said then done since I constantly worry about it too). It's as everyone said. Baby is still small and has lots of room to hide still. Bet in a few weeks you will get more consistent. 

Have a good break yazzy!


----------



## Christi85

Thank you so much ladies, you're the best at putting my mind to rest :hugs:
Luckily the baby was quite active again last night and in a position where I could feel him, so that reassured me a lot. 
Can't wait for tomorrow's anatomy scan :flower: Along with officially hitting the half-way mark, yay!!! (though in my head I already hit that at 19 weeks, since a baby is still considered full term even if born a little earlier, at 38 weeks :winkwink:)

Yazzy - your break sounds like much fun! Enjoy and get lots of rest! :flower:


----------



## wantabby

I feel her everyday, but nothing consistent. I usually notice her after I eat, and the evenings. I will get impatient some days and break out the doppler myself..lol! She has migrated and I feel her behind my belly button.. so strange! Haha!


----------



## Bug222

i don't feel him/her at all some days! it freaks me out but then he/she makes up for it the next day

have a great time yazzy!!!


----------



## babyfeva

I agree with all the other ladies. Some days I worry because I don't feel her move as much. Lately, I've been noticing when she does move it's getting stronger. Eek

Yazzy, enjoy your time off!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ladies it's so exciting you are feeling movement ... I'm sure in starting to feel things now. What does it feel like at first. Mine is like tiny little light pokes &#128515; is this it do you think ?! Still hovering around here as this little one could come in September !! Xx


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Chrissi- little pokes is exactly how I'd describe the feeling at first! How exciting for you! feel free to stay. I'm due September 4, could have an August baby for all I know, but this is home and these mamas are my girls :) 

8 1/2 hours till our anatomy scan! So excited. The plan is to have the sonographer write down the sex and put it in an envelope along with a picture of baby genitals....then have our appointment....then go to Target, where he will pick a girl outfit and I will pick a boy outfit- then we will open the envelope right then and there and buy the appropriate outfit! 
After that, we'll take it home and I'll wrap it up for my 6 year old son to open when he gets off the bus, to see if this is a brother baby or a sister baby. 
Only THEN can the whole world know!


----------



## carebear1981

I had a couple tiny pokes but it mostly felt like little tickles or a goldfish fin or feather. That's how I'd describe my movement. 

That's a cute idea MrsGH. Can't wait to hear your son's reaction and hear what you're having! Exciting!!


----------



## Bug222

oh that is so exciting Mrs GH!!! I can't wait to hear! 

Chrissi- yup sounds like you are starting to feel your little one!

This baby will be here in Aug since i am having a c-section at 38 weeks- but this is home for me too lol


----------



## cutieq

Very cute idea MrsG!!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome idea Mrs.G! I can't wait to know!


----------



## confuzion

Mine feels like pokes too. Like little rolls sometimes too. It's so amazing! I don't feel her all the time though. She definitely has quiet days. So no worries Christi definitely sounds normal! Most docs say don't expect consistent movement until after 27 weeks.

Love your idea MrsGH! Can't wait to hear what you're having.

Our anatomy scan is tomorrow. I am so terrified they are going to tell me something is wrong will my little one but at the same time so excited to see her again. It's so weird having those 2 emotions at the same time!


----------



## maryanne1987

Very cute idea Mrs g! Can't wait to hear your news! 

Yey for movement chrissi! 

Good luck with your scan confuzion! Sure all is fine, hope it goes well for you! 

Scan went great today. Separation is healing nicely, another week of bed rest and another scan next week and if it's healed enough then no more bed rest!!!! Yey! I really really don't like it.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck with your scan confuzion! I'm sure everything will be fine :)

Glad everything is healing and hopefully no more bedrest maryanne!!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies!

Hopefully you get your freedom from bed rest next week Maryanne!


----------



## Bug222

Great news Maryanne! Fxd it is completely healed by next week!

Good luck tomorrow Confuzion! I can't wait to see the pics of your little girl!


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait for updates C!!


----------



## Christi85

Hi ladies,
Had my anatomy scan today. Good news first:
1) I'm 20 weeks, half way there!! :happydance:
2) 100% confirmed that we're definitely having a boy :thumbup:
3) Got my screening results back in writing and everything looks perfect! Basically less than 1 in 100,000 risk for Down syndrome and Trisomy-18, less than 1 in 10,000 risk for SCD, and less than the cutoff point of 2.5 for open neural tube defect (though they didn't give an exact number for that). So low risk all around :happydance:
4) Everything looked great in the anatomy scan, except for one thing (the not so good, read below).

The not so good: at first the tech couldn't get a good look at the baby's face, though she took all other measurements she needed. So she called in the doctor and the doctor continued the scan to try and get a look at the face. He then determined that the reason they couldn't get a good look was either a small septum in the uterus or what he called an 'amniotic sheet' (which I'd never heard until today) and the baby had kinda stuck his head in there at the moment. No way to tell if it was just a coincidence, or if the baby is kinda head-stuck in there (though not as much as not to be able to turn his head, as he changed from facing down at first to facing up later and was very active as well, much of which I could feel). I told the doc I'd had a hysteroscopy before and I was never told about a septum, so he said then it's definitely an amniotic sheet. He said these are rarely harmful for babies (phew!), but based on their thickness and if the baby remains 'stuck' in them (which, from some googling around, is fairly rare), it could affect the way I deliver. That I didn't like, especially since a C-section in such cases also tends to mean an early C-section. For now he asked me to do the 'cat stretch' exercise 3 times a day for 20 minutes at a time, and I have to go back Monday to see a)if that helped and if it encouraged the little one to get his head out of there, and b) for the doc to try and get some shots of the face, which they weren't able to do today.
Doctor also said half jokingly that right now the sheet seems to be the perfect shape and size for his head, lol! And that, once they get out of the sheet (if they do), they rarely go back head-in, as their head then gets too big to fit. Now I also googled about it and found that amniotic sheets tend to collapse towards the uterine wall as the baby grows bigger, and usually don't cause further problems. Not sure if it was discussed so much because the baby's head was in there at my anatomy scan, but based on what I'm reading, it's not such a big cause for concern (as opposed to amniotic bands, which can cause problems, but that's not what I was told I have). So not too sure why the doctor kinda made a big deal about it (other than the fact that he couldn't get his face shots and he wants me to go back on Monday to complete the scan).
If anyone has any experience with such situations, please chime in. I'd never heard of an amniotic sheet before today and it definitely wasn't there or wasn't visible at my NT scan, so I'm slightly confused and somewhat concerned.

In other news, I'm now 5 lbs. up from the beginning of the pregnancy (and a whole 2+ lbs. up from last time I was weighed at my OB's office two weeks ago), so my weight gain seems to be normal at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

I've never heard of that but I'm glad you found some research to comfort you that it's probably not a big deal. And yay for everything else coming back great! Now get to stretching!


----------



## carebear1981

:flower: sorry you have to worry. I've never heard it before either. Like cutie said, get to stretching!!


----------



## babyfeva

Waiting for updates Mrs G and Confuzion!

Christi, I've never heard of amniotic sheets but from your research it seems that things will be fine. I know you'll worry until the next scan. Get to stretching :)


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Very cute idea Mrs g! Can't wait to hear your news!
> 
> Yey for movement chrissi!
> 
> Good luck with your scan confuzion! Sure all is fine, hope it goes well for you!
> 
> Scan went great today. Separation is healing nicely, another week of bed rest and another scan next week and if it's healed enough then no more bed rest!!!! Yey! I really really don't like it.

Yay for a great scan! I can't wait to hear that you no longer need bedrest next week.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Will try to catch up soon, have had a cold for the past few days. Good luck to everyone who has scans this week:hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies :) 

Christi ive never heard of it either, but at least the doctors have picked up on it and it sounds like it hopefully won't cause you any problems. I agree with the others, get stretching! Lol

Sorry you aren't feeling well tooth-fairy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lol2811

Hi Ladies

Sorry been absent for a few weeks. I had abit of a scare and had some spotting, it stopped after a few days but went in and had a scan. Luckily everything seemed to be ok and it looks like we are having another little boy.

Still a little on edge now, but trying to relax. We also found out I have an anterior placenta, which I was really upset about as I was desperately waiting to feel those kicks. I thought I had already felt the little flutters around 15 weeks, but then all seemed to go a little quiet. Although last night I am sure I felt a tiny kick and think I could even feel a little nudge from the outside, so hopefully this is the start of feeling my little bean wriggling around.

3 weeks now until my anatomy scan!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry you had a scare lol. Congrats on another little boy!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on another little boy lol sorry u had a scare. Rest up and hope things turn around!

1 more week till my appointment... I've only waited 8 weeks for it. At least from that I'll set up my anatomy ultrasound and then be turned over to an OB... Can't wait! I hope she's good. It's sorta unbelievable the way my GP has been treating me. I went off this weekend to a friend who was just shocked! She hasn't done any checks (except bloodwork). Hasn't touched my belly or done a pelvic exam or anything!! I'd be surprised if they had a fetal heart monitor in that office and anyone can buy em!! Why the hell don't they have one??? That's what we get for free healthcare... 
End rant...


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on another boy lol!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry to hear about your appointment Carebear. I know in the UK it's very similar. I'm lucky to be seen by a midwife every two weeks due to past problems but otherwise I wouldn't see a midwife between week 16 and 28. And they only check urine at the appointments up to 26 weeks, don't mesure your bump, or anything. My midwife won't even listen in with a doppler till then so that's a long time with barely any checks. I bet you can't wait for your appointment and scan now!


----------



## tooth_fairy

lol2811 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry been absent for a few weeks. I had abit of a scare and had some spotting, it stopped after a few days but went in and had a scan. Luckily everything seemed to be ok and it looks like we are having another little boy.
> 
> Still a little on edge now, but trying to relax. We also found out I have an anterior placenta, which I was really upset about as I was desperately waiting to feel those kicks. I thought I had already felt the little flutters around 15 weeks, but then all seemed to go a little quiet. Although last night I am sure I felt a tiny kick and think I could even feel a little nudge from the outside, so hopefully this is the start of feeling my little bean wriggling around.
> 
> 3 weeks now until my anatomy scan!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

Sorry about the scare, hope you are doing well. Congrats on team blue :D


----------



## carebear1981

maryanne1987 said:


> Sorry to hear about your appointment Carebear. I know in the UK it's very similar. I'm lucky to be seen by a midwife every two weeks due to past problems but otherwise I wouldn't see a midwife between week 16 and 28. And they only check urine at the appointments up to 26 weeks, don't mesure your bump, or anything. My midwife won't even listen in with a doppler till then so that's a long time with barely any checks. I bet you can't wait for your appointment and scan now!

Oh that actually makes me feel a bit better. I'm mostly just anxious to make sure things are ok. I'm so addicted to BnB I see all the scary stories all over and it makes me worry more. Hard to stay positive. I should ban myself for a few days :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'd be the exact same if I was having to wait between appointments more than two weeks. It's hard not to worry when you don't know what's going on in there. Least your wait is almost over now. Not too much longer left. Hopefully you will start getting some proper care then :)


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! Not surprised none of you had heard of the amniotic sheet, as it seems to happen only in 1 in 200 pregnancies or so. So quite uncommon, though not super rare. We hadn't heard of it either. There isn't much info out there and what's there seems to range from 'an insignificant find' to 'it could cause problems later'. Apparently there are many cases in which the baby basically squashed it as it grew and it collapsed on the uterine wall, at which point it's not even an issue anymore, while in other cases where it persisted it may have contributed to problems with premature labor, c-section due to affecting the baby's position etc. Very serious complications are considered very rare, but they have happened before according to what I found.

What confused both my husband and I was whether they wanted the baby out of that position to be able to see his face next time (important to conclude the scan, but not what matters most as far as we're concerned) or because him remaining 'stuck' in that position could pose risks in the future. Leaning towards the first, as both the doctor and the tech kept talking about how they'd be able to see the face, so if it's just that, I'm slightly annoyed at the big deal they made out of it. In any event, I should know more on Monday. I also talked to my acupuncturist and he's having me go in for a session tomorrow (not originally scheduled) to try and help things. Worried but hoping for the best and hoping it's just a bump in the road and nothing more!

Lol - sorry to hear about your scare, but glad it's all gone now. Congrats on a baby boy! Welcome to team blue! :happydance:

Carebear - good luck at your appointment next week!! I know you've waited so long and it sucks!! Best of luck to you!! :flower: And try not to get too upset reading other people's stories. We're all unique with unique pregnancies and even on BnB where you hear a lot more bad stories than normal, most of them do end up with healthy babies!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies! 

Haven't been on since last Friday. Have had a cruddy week so far. Woke up Monday morning and my Boxer dogs face was all swollen on the left side. This happened to him back in August on the opposite side of his face and he had an absessed tooth that needed removed. He's 9. So took him to the vet and it was another tooth, just on the opposite side. Well long story short we also found out he has a heart murmer and his blood calcium levels were elevated which could indicate he has a tumor somewhere. I cried multiple times on Monday and yesterday. He's my baby and I've had him since he was 8 weeks old...and he just turned 9 April 11th. Him and my German Shepherd have been my babies. He gets his blood calcium levels rechecked on the 2nd and if they're still elevated they'll need to search for a tumor. He doesn't have any lumps or bumps that we can feel and he got a chest xray which had his upper intestines in the picture and they didn't see anything. So if he does have one it's either in his lower belly or brain. :cry: There's no other place it could be? So instead of worrying about my human baby, I'm worrying about my fur baby.

yazzy, your anatomy scan is coming up!!!! So exciting!!!!

toothfairy, I'm sorry you're not feeling well.

Christi, I have active and quiet days with my baby as well. Congrats on 20 weeks and for sure having a boy!!! So glad your screening results were perfect and I'm sure the amniotic sheet won't be a problem. I haven't heard of it either, but sounds like no big deal.

lol, I'm so sorry you had a scare, but glad all is looking well with your baby boy!!! Only 3 more weeks!!

carebear, 1 more week!!! I hope it flies by for you. I couldn't imagine waiting that long. Hang in there!!!

AFM: Feeling baby daily, some days are quieter then others, but still feel it. I have felt it a couple times from the outside like a quick flick which is exciting!! I haven't been sleeping great. Waking up to pee a lot and my hips bug me if I lay on one side too long while sleeping. I have a pillow between my knees too. Oh the joys of pregnancy. LOL!! :dohh: Other than that, I'm feeling pretty good. 11 days until my anatomy/gender scan!!! HURRY UP ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## Bug222

lol- congrats on team blue!!!

Christi- hopefully the sheet will dissolve into the uterine wall asap- sounds like the majority of them resolve themselves so hopefully your will too- sorry it is one more thing to worry about.

carebear- good luck with your appt! wow 8 weeks is a really long time to go between appointments! hopefully you get along well with the OB you are referred to! 

Mrs R- sorry to hear about your fur baby- I hope the levels next week come back ok. xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs R, sorry to hear about your fur baby. Hope all ends up well.


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry to hear about your furbaby MrsR :( really hope everything will be fine!

Thanks everyone. It was one of those days yesterday. My stress probably hurting the baby rather than something actually wrong. Haven't had a single day of spotting and even felt movement early. I probably am just a textbook pregnancy but just get those days where I feel everything has gone wrong. I took a hot shower and got the knots outta my shoulders. Feeling a bit better today.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry about your fur baby Mrs R. I know how important mine are to me. I'm a dog trainer so my dog even comes to work with me. I hope it's just a scare and turns out to be nothing. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Glad your feeling better today Carebear. Think most of us have had one of those days where all we do is worry. I'm like it most days lol.


----------



## Christi85

So sorry to hear about your dog Mrs R! :hugs:
Hopefully his tests will come back clear and his elevated calcium levels won't mean anything bad. I imagine the stress you're in, hope it's all good and you get to find out soon so that you can relax.
As for the human baby, yay for your anatomy scan coming up! :thumbup:

AFM: I'm off to my acupuncturist today. We'll see what he says/does about the baby's position. He's not allowed to say anything medical over email for legal reasons, so I suspect this is the reason he's asked me to go in, partly to calm me down (he always does). If he says anything noteworthy about the baby's position and/or amniotic sheets, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Mrs.R, sorry to hear about your furbaby hopefully everything will turn out just fine. :hugs:

Christi,

Keep us posted and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Sooooo.....it's a boy! I posted in the fb group already just because it's easier to add pictures, but wanted to say it here too :) 
We do have to return on the 6th- because of how he was laying (head down, facing my back) she was unable to visualize the nasal bone and the cardiac outflow tracts that go into/ out of the heart. So, we'll get to see him again which makes me happy! 

Let's see if I can add multiple pictures at once, I think I've had problems with that here in the past but I don't want to get all spammy with 6 posts of just pictures, lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So I couldn't add more pictures but I had to share this one too because my bigger boy was so excited and just too cute <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats!!! (again) :thumbup:
Your boy is so cute!! That's great he's so excited!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats again!!! Your DS really is so cute!! Bet he's so excited! 

Good luck christi, hope it goes well!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats! Another boy!!


----------



## Bug222

congrats MrsGH!!! :)

the boys are catching up!!! :)

I find out a week from today! Any guesses?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Nervous for my anatomy scan on Monday but excited to see my little man again!! :happydance:


----------



## Christi85

Congrats Mrs. G and welcome to team blue!! :happydance:
Hope you're happy with the gender - I know you kept saying girl, but not sure if that was just your gut feeling or what you were hoping for! In any event, a healthy little boy sounds perfect to me and perfect company for your son :hugs:

Bug - good luck at your scan next week! I'm going to say girl for you.

AFM: Acupuncturist did a mild treatment to help move the baby, though he did say it's just wait and see, really. He said he hasn't had a patient with an amniotic sheet, but he had to study 2 cases while at school, both seemingly worse than me, and both ended up with healthy babies. He has treated patients with other problems though, including slow growing uteruses leaving the baby out of space etc. (which is somewhat similar to my thing) for which he said there are treatments he can do to help. So we'll see how things are on Monday and in subsequent scans and take it from there. His recommendation was to do light swimming or walking in water (I'll have to see how to do that - I guess I need to find a local swimming pool) to help shift gravity and he put me back on an herbal formula that supports blood flow and healthy tissue formation in pregnancy (I'd been put out of that formula while trying to fix my yeast infection and then my spotting incident, as I can't be taking a ton of herbs all at once when pregnant). Other than that, baby has been active, so I'm not too worried, and I've spoken with some friends who said all of them had little problems picked up at their anatomy scans, all of which fixed themselves as their pregnancy progressed. Including a low lying placenta for one of them, which doctors made a big deal out of, but which ended up correcting itself as the uterus grew further. They did remind me that doctors tend to over-diagnose, and they're right. So I've decided I'm not going to worry too much unless I'm given a serious reason to, and I feel that the whole fuss about moving the baby was for the doc to be able to see the baby's face next time rather than anything else. So we'll see what happens on Monday.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Well Christi....I can't lie. I truly felt like it was a girl, and we all (my husband, my son, myself) wanted a girl. I had my moment of shock, cried a little....and felt like an ungrateful douchebag. I'm over it. I love this sweet little boy no less than I loved him when I was SURE he was a she, and have already started shopping for tiny adorable little man clothing ;)


----------



## carebear1981

Bug - I'm gonna say boy for u :)

Christi - so glad your mind is at ease and the acupuncturist did what he could. 

Tooth fairy - good luck with your scan!! I'm sure everything will be great!!

MrsGH - not ungrateful at all! So glad you are happy with the gender. Gotta say I might feel a little the same since we're all convinced in my family that I'm having a boy. Will be a total shock if it's a girl!!


----------



## Christi85

You shouldn't feel bad or guilty at all MrsG.
I didn't have a gender preference myself, however I was convinced I was carrying a girl (and had convinced my husband too, even though he'd said he wanted a son). My first gender prediction came at 12 weeks when my acupuncturist felt my pulse (some method traditional doctors used to do before scans were invented) and determined I was having a boy with an 80% certainty. Shortly after that, he left the room to let me rest with the acupuncture needles all over my body :haha: Well, I was in shock, even though, as I said, I had no preference as such. I remember lying there thinking 'a boy?', 'really?', 'how will I ever raise a boy?' and ridiculous stuff like that :haha:. I know he'd only given me an 80% accuracy rate, but for some reason I didn't doubt him (and he was right, as the scan at 13 weeks showed). My shock lasted for maybe a day or so, and then I was over the moon. My husband was shocked as well in the beginning, but then he got super happy as well. When they told us 'boy' at the NT scan, we both reacted very normally, kinda like 'yeah, we knew that'. Funny thing is, I had a secret fear going in for my anatomy scan that they were going to say 'oops, never mind we told you boy, you're having a girl' and I would hate that, because I'd been thinking and calling him 'he' ever since that NT scan 7 weeks ago. So I was kinda scared and felt great relief when the tech confirmed that it was absolutely a boy, pointed at the penis again on the screen etc. :haha:
But no, don't feel ungrateful at all! Glad you're doing shopping already :flower:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Mrs G!!


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies, just been catching up on everyone's news over the week.

Mrs GH congrats on your little boy.

Mrs R sorry to hear about your dog. With 4 of my own and 3 old one's I know how you feel.

Tooth fairy good luck for your anatomy scan on Monday!

We had a fab mini break this week, perfect weather so my daughter got to spend loads of time on the beach. 
My tummy seems to have expanded over the last couple of days too! 
I still get days with lots of movement and then days like today I wish he/she would get a wiggle on lol!

Just found out my OH won't be able to come to the anatomy scan next week, he's working away. He's also gutted because I think he thought he could persuade me on the day to find out the sex...I'm still adamently team yellow!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Thank you for all your kind messages about my fur baby Butch. He's feeling and acting like his silly self again after his tooth removal. So I'm trying to just not think about taking him in for the 2nd blood test on the 2nd. I'm so praying it's not cancer or something. :cry:

Bug, how exciting your anatomy scan is almost here!!! I'm guessing girl for you.

carebear, I'm probably a textbook pregnancy too, but I definently have days I feel like it's all going to hell.

Christi, I'm sure your baby will be just fine. Hang in there.

toothfairy, I'm sure your anatomy scan will be perfect!!

Mrsgoodhart, congrats on team blue even though you weren't expecting it!! Don't feel bad for being bummed out for a minute. Everyone thinks I'm having a boy and I even feel more that way now, so if it is a girl, it will be a completely shock!! Love your son's picture...he's a doll.

yazzy, I'm so sorry your husband can't make it to the scan. I'm sure he's just as upset at you are.


----------



## Bug222

I have actually already had the scan- back on the 10th- but since the tech can't tell you and you have to be over 20 weeks to find out I had to wait until my next Drs appointment which will be next week.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your fur baby is feeling better MrsR! 

Good luck for your scan Monday tooth! 

Bug I bet you can't wait to find out! That would kill me having to wait. Do you have any guesses on what your having? 

Glad you had a good break yazzy! Sorry to hear your dh can't make the scan. Staying team yellow must be so exciting. If we are blessed with another we will stay team yellow.


----------



## carebear1981

Glad you had a good break yazzy and sorry you DH can't make the scan :( 

MrsR if your dog is feeling better, I'm sure he'll be fine :flower: FX everything goes well at his next tests. 

18 weeks today!! Mmmm sweet potato :haha:
I'm heading to the Spring Babytime show in Toronto! Hoping to find lots of cool things for baby and get some great ideas and samples!!


----------



## babyfeva

Tooth fairy, good luck on Monday. How exciting! Can I ask? Are you in the dental field?


----------



## cutieq

21 weeks today and getting more prominent kicks this morning! I can't wait for DH to feel and see them. He talks to baby a couple times a day and has felt a kick or two but I know he's eager for a nice solid one! 

I'm waiting on a delivery of baby clothes and a Craigslist lady to call me back about a glider for the nursery. A fun, yet lazy baby day!


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 21 weeks Cutie!


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy 18 weeks Carebear and 21 weeks cutie!!


----------



## confuzion

FX your fur baby will be just fine MrsR :hugs:. Not long until you see your little one again!

Happy 18 weeks carbear! Happy 21 cutie!

Congrats on baby boy mrsGH. Your DS will love having a little brother :hugs:. 

Sorry I never updated here after my scan. It was a fun exciting day! Everything looks perfect with our little lady we couldn't be happier!


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Confuzion!


----------



## maryanne1987

confuzion said:


> FX your fur baby will be just fine MrsR :hugs:. Not long until you see your little one again!
> 
> Happy 18 weeks carbear! Happy 21 cutie!
> 
> Congrats on baby boy mrsGH. Your DS will love having a little brother :hugs:.
> 
> Sorry I never updated here after my scan. It was a fun exciting day! Everything looks perfect with our little lady we couldn't be happier!

Really pleased for you :) great news.


----------



## Christi85

Happy 21 weeks cutie, and 18 weeks carebear! :happydance:

Happy to hear all went well with your anatomy scan confusion! :flower:

Toothfairy - I must have missed that you have a scan tomorrow. Best of luck!! :flower:

AFM - Nothing new to report baby-wise. I've managed to feel significantly less worried about the amniotic sheet (which, to be honest, isn't nearly at the top of the list of serious pregnancy problems, so I should really stop worrying about it), and since the baby has been active every day, I've almost convinced myself that his position during last week's scan was just a coincidence and nothing more. Still a bit worried about tomorrow though and keeping my fingers tightly crossed that he's moved his head away from the amniotic sheet to give me some peace of mind (what I mostly care about - since everything else was perfect, I expect nothing wrong with the face either, assuming we'll be able to see it this time around :shrug:). I'll update tomorrow evening when I'm back from my appointment.

Have a nice week everyone! :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Looking forward to your update christi!!

Great news on ur scan confuzion. Glad everything went great


----------



## Bug222

good luck tomorrow Christi and toothfairy!!!


----------



## wantabby

Can't wait to hear about your scans ladies!! Good luck!! 

Sorry I have been MIA, I have had so much going on!! I had a bit of a scare. When I had my last appointment I showed my doctor a lump in my breast, she said she wanted me to have it looked at by ultrasound. So I went the next day and had that done. While having the ultrasound the tech called in the radiologist, which freaked me out! I had several lymph nodes swollen, but he said he didn't see anything that jumped out at him and for me to have a re-scan in October. So I thought it was over..(This was on a Friday) Well Monday rolls around and my doctor's nurse calls me around 4 p.m. and says my doctor would like me to go see a SURGEON the next morning!! I was panicking! ! So I go see the surgeon the next day (with little to no sleep & my b/p was 168/110 I was so nervous ) and the surgeon feels around my neck, collar bone, and breasts. Then asks for the ultrasound machine. He takes a look and sees the said enlarged lymph node.. Goes around my breast and sees many more "lymph nodes" and he looks at me and says, you have breast tissue under your arm, and what you are feeling isn't a lymph node, it is actually a milk duct.. I could have kissed that doctor! Lol!! He said my milk glands were swelling getting ready for milk production and I just happen to have some breast tissue under my arm where lymph nodes are usually found.. I was so relieved, but slightly angry at the initial ultrasound tech.. you would think they knew what milk ducts looked like!!! I just thank God all is well!! I go Thursday for my follow up for baby's cyst. Hopefully it will be gone and I can breathe easy the rest of my pregnancy!


----------



## carebear1981

Omg wantabby, I'm so glad everything turned out ok but what a scare!!! Happy things are fine and hope baby is all clear at ur next scan. Good luck!


----------



## yazzy

So glad things turned out ok Wantabby. 

Looking forward to hearing how the scans have gone today.


----------



## Christi85

OMG, wantabby - I swear I sweated until I was able to finish reading your post and see that everything was fine in the end. So glad for you, what a relief!! :hugs:
Best of luck on Thursday! Keep your positivity and you have a good reason to since your quad results came back normal. Most likely the cyst will dissolve by itself in the coming weeks. Hopefully it's already gone. Btw, I know at least 2 other ladies whose anatomy scans picked up brain cysts and they turned out to be nothing and disappeared on their own later. It seems to be fairly common, but luckily, usually not a reason for concern :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Yikes- how scary Wantabby! I'm so glad everything turned out ok xxx


----------



## babyfeva

What a scare wantabby. I'm so glad all is well.


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! It was quite scary, I couldn't imagine not being well for my little one, it would crush me! Thank God for the turnout!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Bug, I'm sure you're really excited to finally hear about your anatomory scan!! Almost there!!

Thank you ladies for your kind words about my fur baby Butch. This coming Saturday is his re-check. Just saying lots of prayers it's nothing major.

carebear, happy 18 weeks!!

confuzion, so glad your scan went perfect!!

cutie, happy 21 weeks!!

Christi, anxious to hear about how your re-scan goes and I hope baby moved it's head and all looks well.

wantabby, I'm so sorry you had such a scare!! That would have terrified me!! I'm so glad everything is ok and I'm sure your baby's cyst will be just fine at your scan.

toothfairy, anxious to hear about your scan!!

AFM: 21 weeks today!! One week until my anatomy scan finally!!! I was thinking earlier, I haven't seen my baby since February 19th and it hasn't been acutally measured since January 19th!!! At my past couple appointments my doctor has listened to the heartbeat and told me my uterus was where is should be size wise through feeling the top of it. But still. So anxious to make sure it's doing good and growing strong. It moves a lot and the movements are getting stronger, so that's reassuring. Need this week to fly by!!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 21 weeks MrsR!! Aww. That's so long between seeing ur LO :( I'm sure everything is great especially since ur feeling tiny kicks :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you carebear. I hope so. I need to know everything looks great and then I'll feel a lot better. It feels like it's been forever!!


----------



## carebear1981

Ya, it feels like forever for me too. My last ultrasound was March 11. Hoping when I see my doc Wednesday that I'll get to book in an ultrasound like that day or thursday!
Excited to hear urs and more gender reveals!!


----------



## Christi85

Hi ladies,
Back from my follow up anatomy scan and I couldn't have hoped for better news. First, the tech was able to find and see the baby's face almost immediately and all was normal, so that was great. Second, as hard as she pressed down my belly from different angles, she couldn't find that amniotic sheet, so she wanted us to wait to see the doctor. Then the doctor came in, confirmed everything looked good, told us well done - baby had moved to an entirely different position, and he couldn't visualize the amniotic sheet either. So he said we don't need to worry about it now and that the baby probably pushed it to the uterine wall or something (which is what I hoped would happen) :happydance: So he said it's not a concern anymore if it's not interfering with the uterine cavity.
So we left with a great sense of relief! :flower:

MrsR - fingers crossed about your dog! And congrats on hitting 21 weeks and can't wait to hear all about your anatomy scan next week :flower:


----------



## cutieq

wonderful news Christi!


----------



## carebear1981

Great news Christi!! :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Fabulous news Christi!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

So sorry to hear about your scare wantabby. So glad all is ok. Good luck with your scan! 

So pleased all is well christi! 

Good luck for your scan Mrsr! Bet you can't wait!! Hope all goes ok with your fur babies appointment too! 

No good update from me :( another episode of bleeding and doctors are concerned about little ladies growth. She's was measuring a few days behind at our last scan where they diagnosed the separation but now she's well over a week behind. I'm hoping it's nothing rather than the alternative of there being issues with the placenta. I'm absolutly worried sick now. Really just wish I could have a straightforward normal pregnancy. So now it's weekly scans and if they are very concerned about her weight in the coming weeks it's possible she may be coming early into the world. Hopefully it's not going to come to that.


----------



## carebear1981

:hugs: I'm so sorry maryanne. Hope you're still resting and your little lady catches up :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Oh Maryanne I'm so sorry :( this little lady is a troublemaker already. I will be thinking of you- hopefully her growth will pick up and the bleeding will settle down soon.


----------



## yazzy

Oh Maryanne I'm sorry to hear your news. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you and her.


----------



## cutieq

Maryanne, sending you positive vibes. Glad your doctor is monitoring you.


----------



## Christi85

Oh Maryanne, I'm so sorry to hear of a new bleeding episode and your other concerns :hugs:
Could they not tell if there are any issues with the placenta? 
Glad you'll be having weekly monitoring! 
The other thing to keep in mind is, you're already on week 21 and babies are viable outside the womb as early as 24 weeks along. Then as early as 27 weeks, they are over 90% likely to survive nowadays (and in fact, I have a friend in the UK who had her baby at 27 weeks and that baby is now a healthy 2 year old doing very well). Not that anyone would want the baby to come THIS early, but at least you can have some reassurance that, were she to come a few weeks early, she would definitely be viable and then in good hands to address any other issues coming with prematurity. Also, the growth thing could be incidental, as different babies will all have different growth spurts.
For now, try to think positive and get as much rest as possible.
Update us when you can. Seems like you're in good hands and being closely monitored, and that in itself is reassuring :hugs: Hugs and prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks very much ladies. Trying to think positive at the moment, there are no major concerns with the placenta with what they can see, but the consultant said he's concerned by her lack of growth and the fact she's falling further behind. The hospital have been lovely though, and I have a tour of the early baby unit tomorrow just so I can have a chat to staff and see what goes on there just in case little lady is brought into the world earlier than we would like. Still hoping she will be ok to carry to term though and once the placenta heals properly she will catch up. This little lady is a trouble maker already lol.


----------



## Christi85

maryanne1987 said:


> Thanks very much ladies. Trying to think positive at the moment, there are no major concerns with the placenta with what they can see, but the consultant said he's concerned by her lack of growth and the fact she's falling further behind. The hospital have been lovely though, and I have a tour of the early baby unit tomorrow just so I can have a chat to staff and see what goes on there just in case little lady is brought into the world earlier than we would like. Still hoping she will be ok to carry to term though and once the placenta heals properly she will catch up. This little lady is a trouble maker already lol.

This is great news! I'd think they would be able to see it on ultrasound if there any big problems with the placenta. Glad you're touring the hospital - hopefully it will put your mind to rest a bit. And absolutely, it's very possible your little lady will still stay in there 'till term :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

maryanne, Thank you for your kind comments about my fur baby and my upcoming anatomy scan. I'm so sorry you are having another scare. I'm praying your little lady will catch up. A lot of women's baby's are behind and then do just fine. Just make sure to take care of yourself and rest as much as possible to help with the placenta healing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and baby.

Chrisit, I'm soooo happy your follow up scan went perfect!!! Thank you for your kind comments about my fur baby and my upcoming scan.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I just realized I joined BnB in May of last year!! Holy moly how time flies!! Almost a year already!!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Christi! So glad everything is ok!!

Praying for you Maryanne!! Hoping the little miss catches up soon!!


----------



## Bug222

Worked my last shift last night :( have really mixed emotions about it- im relieved as I have been in so much pain due to my spinal fusion and the resulting twisting of my spine and pelvis.... sad on the other hand as nursing is a major part of who I am. I can truely say I love my job and feel like I am letting the the team down and also my family down (financially).


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Bug. You're also growing your family and doing what's best for them. Are you out for the remainder of your pregnancy or do they re-evaluate you?


----------



## Bug222

no im done for the remainder- if things follow the same pattern as with Iain (which they have been so far) it will only continue to get worse as this little critter gets bigger.


----------



## carebear1981

Aw sorry bug. You will get back to work before you know it and back on track. Just a little 'bump' along the way. 

Happy BnB anniversary MrsR :)


----------



## Christi85

Bug, I know you must be having bittersweet emotions right now, but rest assured you're doing your best for your baby and of course for yourself - you need to be healthy for Iain and for the new baby. 

I do understand the financial burden though. I'm self employed and luckily 80% of our income comes from my husband's job, but my 20% still helps. In the past month or so I've become slower (my job is manual to a big extent - I make and sell clothes - but being a one person business I also do everything else, from marketing to finance), so I've started to turn some business away, as it's taking me longer to finish stuff that would normally be much quicker to do. And it's only going to get worse. My plan as of now is to stop working all together around the time I hit week 36 and devote the first few months of baby's life to being a full time mom. Then at some point ease back into work, but only as part time. It may not be for a year or longer that I return to full time work. This is the plan, however, given how much harder some things are already becoming for me to do, I've wondered a few times if I might be forced to stop earlier than planned, so we'll have to see how things go. This will definitely put a financial burden on the family budget, especially with the added expenses of a new baby, but luckily, we are expecting a raise from DH's job to kick in next month. So at least that should give us some breathing room and somewhat offset what we'll be losing from my reduced work.


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding and your placenta. I will be praying that all is well with your baby. I'm glad they'll be monitoring you closely.


----------



## babyfeva

Christi, so glad you had a nice scan. 

Bug, I'm sorry that you cannot work right now but know it's for the best.


----------



## yazzy

Bug that must be tough for you but it really is best for you, baby and your little boy. I can understand your frustration as the decision was taken out of your hands.

Christi I'm self employed too but am really lacking motivation already! I only stop work for a very short time as I was able to have my daughter with me so it didn't make much difference. 

Eeek my anatomy scan is tomorrow...wish me luck girls, positive thoughts that baby looks great!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Yazzy!!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck yazzy!!

Had a doc appointment today, and guess what?? They do have a fetal heart monitor!!!!! :happydance: I got to hear baby for the first time :cloud9: heart rate was 158 bpm and so funny the nurse was looking too low and I told her I felt LO a little higher and she found him/her!! So it's definitely baby I feel. My screening came back normal for chromosomal abnormalities and... my gender ultrasound is booked for May 4th at 6 pm (EST)!!! Baby better cooperate or its grounded!!!


----------



## cutieq

All great news carebear!


----------



## wantabby

Awesome Carebear!

Good luck Yazzy!!

My specialist appointment is tomorrow as well! Hopefully we both have good news!


----------



## cutieq

I have an appointment tomorrow but it should be a pretty regular check-up.


----------



## yazzy

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow as well Wantabby!

Great news carebear!


----------



## Bug222

Great news care bear!!!! 

Good luck today wantabby and cutie! 



It's gender day!!!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## Christi85

Great news Carebear! :happydance:

Best of luck yazzy and wantabby! :flower:

And yazzy, I lack motivation too. It's getting progressively harder to do things, I can't imagine how it will be in a month or two (or 3 :wacko:).


----------



## Christi85

Can't wait to hear what you're having bug :flower:


----------



## cutieq

My appointment went well today. Measuring perfectly and a 150 heartbeat!


----------



## carebear1981

Yay! Great news cutieq!


----------



## yazzy

Great news cutie!

My anatomy scan went great today :) everything looked good and measured as it should. Baby is a little wriggler! I am still team yellow but had a good peak while the thighs were measured and am sure there were some boy bits on view...we shall see!

My best friend went in labour today a month early but gave birth to a healthy baby girl. I am so happy for her...what a happy day!

Hope everything went well Wantabby and can't wait to hear your gender reveal bug!


----------



## cutieq

Glad everything went well yazzy!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your appointments went well cutie and yazzy!! How exciting to be team yellow yazzy!!


----------



## Bug222

Yay great news Yazzy!!! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## Christi85

Great news yazzy and cutie! :thumbup:

yazzy - if you're right about the gender, it will be great to have one of each gender (though, really, any other combination is great too :winkwink:). Congrats on your friend having her baby! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

Great news yazzy!! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone, feeling very relieved and happy.

Christi yes it would be lovely to have 1 of each...I'd love 3 or 4 children but really don't kind want sex we have :)


----------



## babyfeva

Great news ladies!!

Good luck Bug!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Bug, you're doing the right thing and what's best for you, baby and your family. It will all be ok.

carebear, thank you! That's so awesome you got to hear your baby's heartbeat finally!! Mine has been right around there as well. I'm glad your screening came back normal too. My anatomy/gender scan is May 4th too!!! :happydance:

babyfeva, happy 22 weeks!!

yazzy, I'm so glad your anatomy scan went well and you think it may be a boy!! How exciting!!

AFM: 3 days until my anatomy/gender scan!!! Woot woot!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

Well, we are back from the specialist. .She's Perfect! The doctor could hardly see any trace of the cyst!! All of her measurements were spot on! I couldn't be happier! She weighs one pound exactly! ! Here is a pic..


----------



## cutieq

I love that sweet little nose and those lips!


----------



## Christi85

Yay wantabby!! Great news! :happydance: Cute pic too :flower:

MrsR - not too long now, can't wait to hear your update and hopefully the gender of your baby! :flower:


----------



## Bug222

great news Wantabby- what a cute little button nose! 

waiting for DH to get home to open the envelope with the gender results in it!! Ahhhh its killing me!!!


----------



## Bug222

It's a boy!!!


----------



## Christi85

Yay, big congrats Bug! :happydance:

Welcome (again :winkwink:) to team blue!! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

MrsR - yay!! Hoping these next 3 days go by quickly! Can't wait to hear what you're having!!

Congrats wantabby! Cute pic! So glad she's doing great and the cyst is gone!!

Woo!! Yay for team blue bug!!! Boys seem to be catching up!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! ! She had no chance, her daddy and I both have the pug/button nose! Haha!!

Congratulations on team Blue Bug!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on team Blue bug!! Your son happy he's gonna have a new playmate? My son has already told me we need to have another baby after this so he gets a brother to play with lol. 

What a perfect little lady wantabby! Congrats!!

Happy 22 weeks babyfeva!

Can't wait to hear your news Mrs R!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on the great news wantabby. 

Yay team blue Bugg!!

Mrs R, can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Bug222

Lol- Maryanne... No he currently says he's mad cause he doesn't want a baby... REALLY hoping that is going to change!


----------



## yazzy

Bug I haven't really mentioned baby to my daughter as if I say anything about a brother or sister she is not impressed and doesn't want one!


----------



## Bug222

She is pretty close to the same age as Iain - if you hear of any great ideas of how to introduce baby please share :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Bug222 said:


> Lol- Maryanne... No he currently says he's mad cause he doesn't want a baby... REALLY hoping that is going to change!

Awwww that is rather sweet though. I'm sure he will change his mind. Bet they will be best buddies growing up.


----------



## babyfeva

Bug, I think your son will change his mind. I've told my 2.5 yr old son and he's just excited. He hugs my belly and says baby sister. He sometimes will hold our ultrasound pic and hug it. We'll see how things go when she's actually here...


----------



## Bug222

awww babyfeva that is so sweet! 

im sure once this little one is old enough to play with they will become great friends (unless they are like my sister and I who fought non-stop haha)- can't wait to see them playing together!


----------



## yazzy

Bug I'm going to leave it until I'm a lot bigger and she starts really asking what's going on. I'm sure when baby is here she'll be fine.
Yesterday we bought some gifts for my best friends baby and that was enough for my daughter to want to stay at her nannies house and not come home with me lol! 

I really can't wait for my daughter to have a sibling!

On another note I met my friends baby last night and she is so gorgeous, I'm even more excited about meeting my baby!


----------



## carebear1981

Aww. U guys are making me want 2 now! Lol!!
Some day :)


----------



## yazzy

Carebear hee hee when I was little it was great having my brother and sister around to play with. We still get on great now so I'd love to have that for my own family. If I am lucky enough I would love 3 children at least :)


----------



## carebear1981

I had always wanted 3 as well... but DH wants 1 (he's an only child himself). So we'll compromise and have 2 :)
I'm 34 now anyways and don't really want to go past 35 but I will for the last one. 
I have 1 brother but he's 10 yrs younger. We've always gotten along great! I used to have to babysit him and loved to torture the poor kid but even now we still get along.


----------



## maryanne1987

My dh wants 4! We have 1 son and one on the way so that means 2 more after princess if we are physically able to. Although to be honest I doubt that very much. ive said I don't want any over 35 so guess it depends how long ttc will take. If it's 7 years again it may end up that two are plenty. I have always wanted a big family though.


----------



## Bug222

We are quite happy with 2! Lol. I like my sleep too much for any more!


----------



## yazzy

I've always said I'd like 4 children to my OH and he says 2 or 3, so the compromise is 3!

Just thinking I have no appointments now until 28 weeks....that's ages away!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Ideally, I'd like another one after this one...with Sean being 7 (or very close to it) when this baby is born, it's going to be somewhat like having two only children. Yes, I'm sure they'll play together in this baby's toddler years, but then I feel like the age divide will be a bit more pronounced as time goes by. Sean will be nearing the end of middle school when this baby starts kindergarten, etc. So maybe another would be good in a couple years. Just not 7 years again! 

How about names? Anyone have them yet, thought of them at least? We've been struggling. I work at a children's hospital so I've accumulated a long list of "hell no we'll never name him this" names, but very few real possibilities that we both like, that sounds good with our surname, etc. It's the number one question now from people, now that we know he's a he. I'm thinking of either just not telling anyone his name until he's born (if he gets one by then, lol!) or telling every person who asks a different outlandish name ;) 

And nursery themes? That seems to be the number two question and it's kind of driving me crazy. Maybe it's just the way people ask- "what's his theme?" umm...he's a baby. the theme, in general, is pooping his pants and crying. lol. I'm not sure why it bothers me. I don't feel the need to have everything matching to a T, and didn't really with my first, either. 
That being said, my husband is lobbying hard for a pirate themed nursery but I'm not sure I'm going to go for it....I already gave in and had a pirate themed wedding cake!


----------



## carebear1981

Pirate themed wedding cake? Sounds like fun! We had kind of a background hockey theme to our wedding :) hubby and I are both hockey fans. 

I was at a family function yesterday and that's all I got. What are you having? Find out Monday... what names do you guys have? Ugh... hubby won't talk names till we find out the gender. I think it's cuz we talked names early last time and then had that loss :(
Well, you must have names? Yes, but I think hubby will nix them all so why bother. Plus, I'm not sure I want anyone to know our names as it may change before baby is here and I definitely don't want to hear their opinion. I told a friend some on my list and she said most of them were ok. Weren't on her 'hell no' list. Lol! She's a teachers aide in kindergarten so she has a long list as well. But I don't want her no list. I want mine! I'm afraid to share my names with family. Definitely don't want them turning their noses at them. 
And also got the, what colour/theme for nursery. Well, I guess hubby and I will decide after we find the gender. If we get to see the gender today. Hope so!!! I don't really want a theme either. I'll pick some colours for sure and paint but I agree, doesn't allllll have to match!


----------



## cutieq

My little guys name with be a family name so he will be the 4th. Theme-wise we're going with sports and baby animals (primarily puppies) and the main color will be blue!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh I hate the name questions!!! It's all we get at the moment. We have only told a handful of people we are having a girl, we didn't want everyone knowing babies sex, only close family and friends. But everyone still seems intent on knowing our name choices. We want them private though as then people can't comment on them. Feel like shouting at them that if we arent sharing the sex then we aren't gonna share name choices. 

As for nursery themes we are kinda along the 'we don't have a theme' theme. Only thing we are going for is lots of pink. Pretty and cosy is what we want. 

Scan tomorrow, time to see if little lady has grown at all. Fingers crossed she has and the separation is healing.


----------



## Bug222

We have no names yet- we will do what we did last time. Both write out our lists and then compare them. Although last time our lists were so completely different it didn't help at all. 

As for the nursery- we are just reusing the crib bedding from Iain which is Winnie the Pooh- so we just painted the walls green to go with that bedding. That's pretty much as far the theme goes though.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck tomorrow maryanne!! Hope ur little princess is doing well and u r all healed!


----------



## yazzy

Hope all goes well tomorrow Maryanne, let us know how you get on.

We haven't yet discussed names, I am starting to look at them now. I have a boys name I like but like bug, me and the OH will write a list each and compare. We did this with my daughter and we didn't have any names the same lol!


----------



## wantabby

We are going with multi bright colors and different paisley/flower prints. Pink, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple. . 

My inspiration


And as far as names we are pretty set on Adaline Grace.:kiss:


----------



## Christi85

Good luck tomorrow maryanne! :hugs:

I too have an OB appointment tomorrow, but it's one of my regular monthly check ups, so I expect it to be super quick with a 2-minute scan as always with my OB. I am going to ask though what the plan for prenatal visits is in the third trimester, as I will be 26 weeks next time I'm seen, so very close to the third trimester at that point. So I hope after that appointment (4 weeks from tomorrow's one) he starts seeing me every other week or so.

As for all the rest, let's see: we do have a name for our little boy but we've only told close family. Both names are Greek derived (one from history, one religious - the latter also used to be my Grandpa's name), so we've gotten some surprised reactions from the American side of the family, even though both exist in English. I guess they were expecting a more 100% anglo-saxon name (good luck with an opinionated Greek Mom and a Dad who is a history geek and who calls himself an 'honorary Greek' after marrying me :haha:). For hubby and I, it's important that he knows his half heritage (from my side) and we wanted names that existed in both languages, since he has family in two countries. We do get the name question kind of a lot too. It doesn't bother me much, but hearing some of family people's opinions did, lol. Luckily my husband is really good at telling them 'it is what is it is, get used to it', lol. Now they're all used to it and like it! 

As for baby nursery themes, we'll either go with cute dinosaurs or jungle animals, but that's mainly for curtains and any wall decals. I agree, not everything needs to match! However, because I plan to breastfeed exclusively and have the baby in our room for added convenience during the night for the first few months, I'm more concerned with finding a good co-sleeping basinet that can be attached to our bed than nursery decorations, since his 'room' will be his changing room and play room only for a while. I do get a little annoyed too by the theme questions. It's a darn newborn people, lol :haha: Well put MrsG :thumbup:
Speaking of co-sleeping, we had some family friends over yesterday (in their 60s) and they really tried to tell me that I'd be regretting it, I wouldn't be able to sleep at night etc. etc. once they heard what our plans were (after the question about buying nursery furniture). I respect everyone's opinions and frankly, there are pros and cons with any parenting choice one makes, but I found it rude and a little disrespectful on their end. I didn't ask for anyone's advice, nor do I care about what they think. It didn't help that my mother in law chimed in to say that she kept both her children in separate rooms because she'd be too stressed out otherwise about monitoring their breathing and wouldn't be able to get any sleep (am I the only one who sees the lack of logic in this argument? :wacko:). Whatever, I just wanted to tell all of them 'good for you, you did what was the norm at those times, now just shut up because you're not going to make me change my mind' :wacko:
Maybe I'm just hormonal :wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Christi I co-slept with my daughter until she naturally stayed in her own bed around 20 months old. I don't regret 1 min of it and will do the same again.


----------



## cutieq

I plan to co-sleep beside our bed in a bassinet for 2-3 months and then move to crib. You do what's best for your baby. Noone can tell you that!


----------



## maryanne1987

I co slept with my son too. Nhs guidelines here recommend babies stay in parents room till 6 months but my son stayed with me till 18 months. We are planning on the same for this baby. Bought a chicco next to me crib for when baby is young and then cot will be put up in our room as and when baby needs it. Just politely tell people that you will do what you feel best for your baby


----------



## Bug222

With Iain i was adamant I wasn't going to co-sleep... Until he arrived and would ONLY sleep if he was held on either mine or my husbands chest for the first five weeks. Slowly we transitioned him to sleeping in the swing beside our bed (again another no no before he was here lol) and finally to a cradle beside our bed. He moved into his own room at about 6 months. so this time I have no plans- whatever happens happens.

Good luck tomorrow Maryanne!


----------



## carebear1981

Back from the 20 week scan!!

It's a... 

BOY!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9:

Can't post it on facebook group yet since my gender reveal with the parents is Saturday and my friend is on there.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150504_193754.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20150504_193809.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Congrats another boy!!


----------



## Christi85

Yay carebear!! Congratulations!! :happydance:
Wow, boys are suddenly multiplying in this thread :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on a boy Carebear!

Best of luck tomorrow Maryanne!

As far as names, I think might be Angelina Marie. As far as themes, I'm not sure. I don't want to make a big fuss. Things may change tho...


----------



## Bug222

Congrats carebear!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations carebear!! What cute pictures!! And look At his lovely long legs!! Wow!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations carebear!! Lovely scan pics too :)


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks everyone :)
Must be long legs from daddy. My DH is tall... looks like he also got his big forehead :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Back from the scan. Things are a little clearer now. Basically the part of the placenta that separated was the part that was over the cervix, had a placenta previa, knew from early on but was told it wasn't an issue as would more than likely move. But now it's seperated it will be harder for it to heal back onto the cervix than it would elsewhere in the uterus. The consultant said basically it's gonna be weekly scans, as she is behind in growth where as before the separation she was measuring perfectly. There is no damage to the plancenta that is obvious but they can't rule it out due to her lack of growth. But for now she seems ok with a nice strong heartbeat and she isn't behind enough to warrant too much worry so it's just gonna be a take it week by week thing and reassess the situation after each scan. I'm pleased though as he said it doesn't automatically mean I won't carry to term, I still could. Just may need a cesarean. Which although I don't really want if it means my little lady comes into the world safely then I don't mind :) im so happy. Things don't seem half as bad as I thought they were.


----------



## carebear1981

That's good maryanne. Glad u are getting weekly scans :hugs:


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - sorry you still have to worry and have weekly scans (though that could be a good thing for reassurance), BUT 1)I'm glad that things are much clearer now - it's important to know what you are facing, makes it easier to watch/treat, 2)it's great that you were told you still have a good chance of carrying her to term :thumbup:, and 3)it's great that baby girl is doing well in there with a good strong heart beat, even if she's measuring a little behind.
Keep us posted, stay positive :hugs:

I'll soon be off to my OB appointment. Will update later, though this is one of my routine appointments, so not expecting much news.


----------



## Bug222

Glad things are looking up Maryanne- it good they will be keeping an eye on you with weekly scans- hopefully this will help ease some anxiety.


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear your update Maryanne, sounding a lot more positive now :)

I have to have another scan at 36 weeks because my placenta is really low, only 1cm away from my cervix, it should however move up like it did with my daughter.


----------



## Christi85

Back from my OB appointment. As always, quick and not very detailed (in my untrained mind anyway). All was good, baby had normal heart beat and doctor was happy with the report he got from the anatomy scan clinic. 
I will be going back in 4 weeks (when I'll be 26 weeks along) and at that point he also wants me to do the sugar test (yuck, I was hoping to avoid it, but no such luck!).
I asked though what their visit schedule is for later in pregnancy, and he does see women more often in the third trimester, so after the next appointment I hope I start to be seen more frequently :thumbup:
Also, I'm up by about 6lbs. since the beginning of the pregnancy.

In other news, hubby and I have registered for some of the prenatal classes offered at the hospital where I'll be delivering: childbirth classes (over 3 weeks) starting in late May, and then an infant safety&CPR class in mid June and a breastfeeding one in late June. I'll also be registering us for a baby care class, hopefully for sometime in June/early July.


----------



## cutieq

Christi, we're doing classes too. Starting next month. It made me feel like I had a bit of control over the things I don't know. Glad your appointment well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all, feel so happy and positive now :) 

Glad your appointment went well Christi. We are gonna do some classes too. Breastfeeding classes and just general annetnatal classes which cover a bit of everything. It's all they offer where we live but we are excited :)


----------



## carebear1981

Glad ur appt went well Christi :) 

I'm hoping I'll get some info on classes at my first OB appointment. See what's offered in our area


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Carebear!! 

I'm glad you had some reassuring news maryanne! Hopefully little miss is just petite, and will stay to term!!

Christi, I will be taking the classes offered by my hospital. One for breast feeding and the other for Birth if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. It's been a busy week already!! So...IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!! His name is Lincoln Terence. Terence is my dad and we just like the name Lincoln. Of course people have been like "oh like Lincoln Logs, or oh like Abe Lincoln?" Yep...just like that. We don't care...call him whatever you want. He's perfect! The ultrasound tech said everything looked normal, but the radiologist will look at the pictures/measurements she took and then send the official report to my doctor who will then call me and tell me the scoop. Praying for no surprises. He was measuring 5 days ahead and weighs 1.2lbs!! He wasn't cooperating at first to show us the goods, so she had to jiggle my belly around quite a bit to get him to uncross his legs. He finally did and was very happy to show us his man parts. LOL!! The only concern I have is because she had to interrupt his nap by shaking my belly his heart rate was measured at 167bpm. It's been around 150-160 at the highest lately. Should I be worried about that? I checked it again yesturday with my doppler and it was around 150-155 again.

wantabby, I'm so glad your little lady is perfect!! I love the picture!! I'm so glad the cyst is no where to be found. Congrats!!

Bug, congrats on your baby boy!!

maryanne, I am glad your little one is looking great even if she's measuring a tad behind. She'll be ok. I love the name and your nursury theme is adorable!!

Christi, I'm up about 6lbs too. 

carebear, congrats on your baby boy!!

babyfeva, love the name!!

Anyone else notice their ring(s) are getting a big snug? It's not noticeable if you look at my hands, but my wedding ring is getting a tad tight.
 



Attached Files:







Lincoln.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on your boy MrsR!!! Exciting!! Love the name. I used to know a Lincoln :) I'm sure he was just a little startled from being woken up and that spiked his heart rate a bit. Try not to worry


----------



## carebear1981

As for rings, I take mine off at night since I get sweaty and my fingers swell while I sleep. But during the day they seem alright so far!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you carebear!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations Mrs R!!! What a cute name! Like Carebear said sure he just didn't like being woken up and was a little startled. Most males don't like being woken up when they aren't ready lol


----------



## Christi85

Woo-hoo and congrats on a little boy Mrs R!! :happydance:
Nice name pick! :thumbup:

I wouldn't worry about the heart beat. Probably he got surprised or even a little scared, poor thing. You can always ask your doctor when you talk to them.


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats on your little boy Mrs R! I wouldn't worry about the spike in heart rate.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, I'm happy to hear they'll be monitoring you weekly. I'm sure your baby girl is perfect. 

Mrs R, congrats on a baby boy! Beautiful name too.


----------



## cutieq

Baby has discovered my bladder! I'm getting so much pressure in my lower belly. All this upper room and he thinks it's fun to hang out down there. My nursery furniture is ready for delivery. I'm not! I expected it to hang longer. Things are getting so real!


----------



## Christi85

Lol cutie! :haha: I only had that for one day so far, then he luckily changed positions! :winkwink:
I remember reading though that babies hang out low for quite a while. I remember some lady who was 29 weeks along saying that she was just starting to feel her baby around where her belly button was and that baby had been hanging out lower up until then. Mine is pretty low too - I usually feel movement or jabs/punches/kicks below my belly button and in my middle to right side.

Exciting that your nursery furniture is ready for delivery! We haven't even started yet - planning on buying all the big stuff next month most likely.


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations on finding out you are having a boy MrsR!

Oh with you on the bladder punches/kicks, I often get a funny feeling which is a good punch or bounce on my bladder lol! 

I haven't got to make many big buys as we have everything from my daughter, but I will have a look at a new car seat as I realised with hers being in the loft it will be no good to use now. Also going to look at a new pram/pushchair that is easier to use out on dog walks etc.

Must start writing a list of things we need!


----------



## carebear1981

My little guy is hanging out low too. Was really low up until week 17/18 when flutters moved to just below belly button. I agree with u cutie, I have a longer body and he's hanging out down low!! All this room! I get sharp pains in some of my internal organs that I think probably just got kicked. Still mostly just feeling fluttering though. 
How exciting your furniture is ready!!! We'll probably start making our registry and looking more now that we have a gender!


----------



## Bug222

My little guy is hanging out low too- most movement is around my bikini line, and into my bladder. 
I need to head down into my parents crawl space to get out all the baby stuff and go through it. We moved just after Iain turned one so anything from newborn to one is stored down there.


----------



## cutieq

Im having 4 showers so my dh suggested last night that we stick to buying bare necessities and see what other people purchase. I hadn't thought about that. Interesting all of our babies are so low. Maybe that's what they do at this phase.


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Mrs.R!! 

Little Miss has found my bladder as well! She is all over the place actually. I feel her behind my belly button, and once in my ribs!! (All ready) I have a small torso (all legs) so that's probably why I feel her all over.


----------



## maryanne1987

My little lady is very low too. All below the belly button. Only had a few kicks just above in the last week. Was wondering if it was normal, guess it is :) she sure knows where my bladder is though. Funny how most babies have a way of finding it lol.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Lincoln is mainly below my belly botton, but he's starting poking/kicking me by it or barely above it lately on occasion. Yesturday he was extremely active!! The most I've felt. I could see him moving my belly and my husband was able to feel him for the first time!! So amazing!!

cutie, you crack me up. I can't wait to start getting my nursury and baby stuff!! You'll love it!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your boy MrsR and carbear!!! That's so exciting. Seems like team blue has caught up?

Maryanne - so glad things are looking positive!

I'm like wantabby and feel movement all over the place. Low occasionally. Lots of bladder pressure so I know she likes to hang out there. But often feel kicks behind my belly button and occasionally higher.


----------



## carebear1981

Love my OB!!! She was great and spent lots of time with me and DH for our first appointment. Got to listen to the little guys heartbeat again. It was 148 bpm this time around and because he was so lazy (probably sleeping) at the last ultrasound, I get to see him again wednesday night so they can get some heart measurements. :wohoo: 
But everything else from last week's ultrasound was great! And he was measuring 20+1 when I was 19+2. 

My feet were swelling bad this weekend. Ugh! And I have varicose veins on my right ankle which she said is probably from my fractured foot which didn't have much time to heal properly (specifically the ligaments) since I got pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Really glad all went well carebear! My appointment is tomorrow, looking forward to seeing my princess again. One more week till viability! Cannot wait to reach that point now!!


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Carebear!

Maryanne, how awesome that you get to see baby tomorrow!


----------



## babyfeva

I had my 6 month prenatal appt today. All seems great so far. Baby girl kicked while the doctor listened to her heartbeat. I'm up 9 pounds which is great because at this point with my son I was up 15 pounds. I was given a lab slip to do my glucose test in about 2 weeks. 
Unfortunately, my son and I have been sick since Saturday. We got sick from my hubby. I just wanna feel better already!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck with ur ultrasound tomorrow maryanne! 

Hope u and ur son feel better soon babyfeva :flower: glad ur appointment went well!


----------



## Christi85

Great news Carebear! :thumbup:

Maryanne - good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope all is well! Keep us posted! :flower:

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well babyfeva. Hope you feel better soon! Glad to hear your appointment went well though.

AFM: Nothing much to report. Don't have another appointment for another 3 weeks, but I suspect (and hope) time will go faster this time and from now on, since I'm feeling the baby much more consistently in the past month or so (still not a set pattern of movement, but I do feel him daily). I'm going to have the dreaded glucose test at my next appointment at 26 weeks (OB's office does blood draws as well, which is very convenient). Also excited I'm hitting 23 weeks tomorrow :thumbup: One more week down :thumbup:

Question about the viability mark since Maryanne mentioned it: is that considered to be 24 weeks? I think that's what my doctor has as his minimum mark, but I remember a while back I had read that survival rates outside the uterus at 24 weeks vary between 40 and 70%, but at 28 weeks they jump to over 90% (that's more to my liking :winkwink:). Though obviously, like all of us, I hope baby stays put in there 'till term. My Mom has booked her flights to come stay with us for about 2 months to help, and the day she's landing I'll be 37w5d, so I've told the baby he's not allowed to come out until after that date, lol :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Carebear you for your great appointment, I hope they get all the measurements they need at your next scan.

Maryanne good luck at your appointment today, let us know how it goes. And you for being so close to the 24 week mark!!

Christi that will be nice having your mum come and stay with you to help in the early days. My mum lives 5 min walk from my house and she helps loads with my daughter if needed and my lo loves spending time with her too.

Afm I'm just bimbling along, I don't have another appointment for about 7 weeks but then they get a bit more regular. We are starting to think of names, really not keen on oh girls names lol but we have a while to decide a boy and girl name. 
Getting lots of movement which is great, I absolutely love it!!

Any updates from the rest of the ladies?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Not a whole lot to say here, honestly. Baby boy is wiggling up a storm and hubby got to feel it from outside which was great :) 
I believe we've picked Harrison for a first name, and are looking for a middle name but Nicholas seemed promising earlier tonight....so maybe Harrison Nicholas Goodhart? 
Oh, and I gave up and let hubby have the damn pirate/nautical/whale themed nursery. It is cute, and I figured anything to keep him excited, lol. Now I guess we have to actually buy the furniture and start moving the office equipment out of baby's room, and I can't do that on my own anymore!
Speaking of buying, I did buy a designer collection blue lotus Ergo on Zulily for $60 which I'm pretty excited about! I didn't start wearing Sean until he was 4, so I'm looking forward to wearing this little person while he's still little ;)


----------



## carebear1981

Christi - I agree completely! They say viability is 24 weeks but survival is low and does jump way up after 28 so while I'll be happy to reach 24, I'll definitely be looking way ahead to the next milestone!

Love Harrison Nicholas!! :thumbup: DH nixed my fave name so I was pretty sad about it. He likes plain names so we've got a list of about 5 names. Evan, Joshua, Bradley, Lucas, or Daniel. We might be taking that list all the way to delivery. Roger will be the middle name after his late uncle. That's all he really wanted was the middle name. It didn't take much convincing that he had to at least like the baby's first name. It will be his name for life! I really like Dominic. That was my fave. But he scratched out that one, Spencer and Zachary off the list :(

I think a pirate theme will be cute MrsGH. We decided on nursery bedding called 'Go Teddy Go'. Teddy bears driving in cars, trains and airplanes. It's super cute and it's got lots of blue so we'll be painting the room blue. I can't wait!


----------



## 28329

Hi.ladies, I haven't been around for a while. I'm just so busy! I have a definite due date in October but I'll have baby in September so I hope you don't mind me sticking around. I have my next scan in 5 days and I hope to find out the gender then too.


----------



## carebear1981

For sure stick around 28329! Good luck in 5 days with your gender scan!


----------



## maryanne1987

Harrison is lovely Mrs GH! It was on my list for if we had a boy, I think it's such a cool name! 

I imagine your mum staying will be such a help Christi. Lovely to have family to help in the first few weeks. My dh is getting three weeks leave once baby arrives, cannot wait for that time together as a family. 

Good luck for your scan 28329!

My scan went well today. Although placenta hasn't healed there's no areas of new bleeding and although little lady is still behind she's still doing fine. She's such a little fighter. She was sucking her thumb on today's scan and yawning. It was amazing to see.


----------



## carebear1981

Yay!! Glad ur princess is doing well :) hope the placenta starts to heal :flower:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So glad there's no new bleeding Maryanne :)


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for no bleeding Maryanne. Keep fighting little one.


----------



## yazzy

Great news Maryanne.

Lovely name MrsGH!


----------



## Christi85

Yay for little princess doing well and for no new bleeding Maryanne! :happydance:
Hope your placenta starts healing up soon! 

Love the name Harrison Nicholas MrsG! :flower:

carebear - I love all the names on your list :flower:

28329 - welcome back and best of luck at your upcoming scan!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Glad everything looks OK Maryanne! Stay put little one :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news maryanne! So glad little miss is doing well and there is no new tears. Have you asked if there is anything you can take to help heal, like iron to build up you red blood cells, or something to help with connective tissue healing??


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes I've been reading up on things that can possibly help but my consultant won't get on side with any of things I've suggested. He just said to rest as much as possible, no sex and not to lift anything over 10 pounds. He said the reason it's not healing is as the part that's separated away is the part that was attached to the cervix and as the cervix is constantly moving and stretching with everyday activities such as walking it's having a hard time healing. But I'm guessing by the fact that it's not bleeding anymore is a sign that it may be on the way to healing. 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, I've been so busy I haven't been on in about a week, but all is well here.

carebear, I'm glad your little one is doing well. I've gotten a bit of swelling my my fingers and my wedding ring is a bit tight, so I haven't been wearing it. :cry:

babyfeva, I'm so glad your little lady is looking good. I'm sorry you're not feeling well.

Christi, I'm glad you're doing well.

Mrsgoodhart, I love Harrison!

28329, welcome back and glad all is well.

maryanne, I'm so glad your scan went well and your little one is looking good, even if a tad behind. Just keep taking it easy.

I hope I didn't miss anyone...I'm so sorry if I did.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Mrs. R- I've started swelling too. Nothing crazy- ankles are a little tight after a night at work but still not cankles. Fingers were okay until hubby and I took a couple mile long walk on Mother's Day (my idea if you can believe that) in 85 degree weather. I had total sausage fingers, couldn't get my rings off for a couple hours, had to leave them off for a couple days, and now it's too tight to wear both my engagement ring and wedding band both, so I'm sticking with my wedding band. When that gets too tight I have a couple cheap bands in bigger sizes I can substitute. I wasn't married with my first baby and I am this time, and feel the need to "prove" it, lol.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies, I had an appointment today, baby girl is doing Great! She's weighing 1.5lbs right now.. (chunky butt!):haha: I will have my sugar test Monday @24 weeks due to my P.C.O.S. and glucose intolerance. I will also be going for my OB visits every 3 weeks now.. I haven't had any swelling yet, but I do feel like I have gained a lot of weight. (14lbs):blush: but my doctor says we are both on track with our weight/growth, I never had bad nausea and no vomiting in the beginning so maybe that's why?!?! Here is a pic from today she was asleep, it is 1/2 her face.. (fat cheeks) &#128150;


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Wantabby! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Christi85

Great news wantabby!! :thumbup:

I will also have the glucose test at my next appointment at 26 weeks. I think it's pretty standard and everyone has to do it between 24-28 weeks, not just those women in higher risk.


----------



## cutieq

Lovely wantabby!

My next appointment is in 2 weeks. I'm guessing they will do schedule my gd test then. 24 weeks today. I can't believe it!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Beautiful pic wantabby! Glad all is well with your lo! In the Part of the UK im in they don't do the glucose test as standard. Only if their is a concern with baby or a history of diabeties. 

Congrats on 24 weeks cutie!


----------



## carebear1981

Very cute wantabby!! 

Congrats on 24 weeks cutie!!

I felt first kicks from the outside yesterday :cloud9: I was reading and resting both hands on my belly and one of them bounced just as I felt a little thump on the inside. My DH and dad are gone fishing. So wish he'd been here to feel it. It's the long weekend here in Canada so I'm keeping my mom company and going to see Pitch Perfect 2 tonight :)


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 24 weeks Cutie!

Yay for feeling baby on the outside Carebear. Let me know if the movie is good. Thinking of watching it next weekend. 

I have to do my glucose test in 2 weeks also.


----------



## yazzy

We don't have a glucose test here either unless there is an issue with urine sample or other symptoms.

Yay carebear for feeling baby on the outside, I could sit for ages doing that, I love it!

Wantabby so pleased your appointment went well, that's great news and baby is a really good weight!


----------



## cutieq

DH has told me twice that he felt kicks but I didn't feel it internally so I questioned if he really felt it. I didn't tell him though. Didn't want to kill his joy lol. Today though I called him over because baby was kicking pretty hard and we both felt it at the same time. Absolutely amazing moment!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Awww! Sweet fat little half a face, lol

I'll be doing the glucose tolerance test AGAIN on Wednesday at 24+4....I did it once around 12 weeks and passed with no problems, so I questioned my OB as to why I will be doing it again when I did well the first time- she explained that the first test was to check for underlying/preexisting diabetes and this one will screen for gestational diabetes. I think that's a little ridiculous, and will not be happy if I end up having to do the three hour test, but whatever I guess! 

In other news we decided on Harrison Cole, for sure. I like it :) and I think I might go tomorrow and buy some wooden letters and paint them for his wall.


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I feel so blessed to have a healthy baby growing in my body! She is getting stronger everyday, I feel her more and more. I am in a little bit of panic mode because we don't really have any of her room together. . Ughh.. am I the only one?


----------



## yazzy

Wantabby we don't have anything ready in the room for baby as my daughter is still in there lol. 
Planning on getting the spare room ready for my my daughter to move into in July/August and then will organise the nursery.


----------



## carebear1981

MrsGH :thumbup: Harrison Cole is awesome too :)

Babyfeva - Pitch Perfect 2 = soooo funny :) loved it!

I don't have anything for my nursery yet wantabby. We have plans to do our registry and pick stuff next weekend


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs G, lovely name. 

We haven't done anything at all to prep for this little one. It's so much different the second time around. I know it'll eventually get done, haha. My sister is due in 1 week and I'm so excited to see my new nephew already.


----------



## cutieq

I have furniture ordered but nothing is done in mine either!


----------



## Bug222

I cleared out the room and painted it- now it is full again with boxes of DS baby stuff I need to sort through


----------



## cutieq

My next two weeks will be devoted to cleaning it out. Got a wall decal that needs to come down and I'm hoping we don't have to paint it. If so, I'll probably just put some artwork over it. Me no like home projects!


----------



## Christi85

Nice name MrsG! :thumbup:

Wantabby - we haven't done anything with baby's room yet. We'll be doing most of the furniture shopping next month, however since he'll be sleeping in our bedroom for however long for breastfeeding through the night as needed, I'm mostly concerned about finding a good co-sleeping bassinet that attaches to our bed more than anything else. His nursery will just be his changing/play room for quite a while anyway :winkwink:

About the glucose test - does anyone know if you're able to opt out of it in the US or take it an alternative way? I'm really not keen on putting 50 grams of synthetic sugar in my body all at once, especially since I've been following a healthy diet throughout my pregnancy and I've been having very minimal amounts of sugar all along (and only real unprocessed sugar when it comes to that, not the high fructose type corn syrup that this mixture contains). So if I had a way of opting out or doing it in a healthier way, I'd rather go for that. My test is supposed to be done at my next OB appointment on 6/2 (at exactly 26 weeks along).


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I have done next to nothing to prepare for this little guy. His room still has all our office stuff in it- a computer, white board, two bookcases and tubs of stuff that need dealt with in some way. There ARE at least two tubs of baby supplies amidst it all- mostly just clothes and a couple packs of diapers and some wipes I've gotten so far.

We have no nursery furniture other than a rocking armchair I found for a great price and couldn't turn down. I did buy some decals for his wall the other day but they're not here yet and there's no point putting them up until we move some stuff out. 

Christi- I think there are ways of getting around the glucose test drink, like a certain number of jellybeans or a few marshmallows, etc., but I don't know that that would be any better than the drink if you're opposed to the processed sugar! It's worth a google though, and if you do find a suitable alternative you might want to call and talk with someone about it prior to your appointment- or I suppose you could always just refuse, too.


----------



## maryanne1987

Gorgeous name Mrs g! I love it! 

We have all we need for baby now but we really need to start decorating and getting things in order. Hopefully get dh to start it this week. Don't know why but really have that panicky feeling of wanting it all sorted now. Even made a start on my hopital bag today. I forgot how much you need to take!


----------



## carebear1981

Hospital bag?? What's that?? :rofl: 
I enrolled in a prenatal class for June 13/14. Should be interesting. I think DH is in for some surprises! Will probably get info on the hospital bag too and we still need to tour our hospital. I tried to call and get an appointment and was left on the phone for 10 mins on hold!!! So I hung up and told DH a home birth it is if they aren't going to answer! He laughed nervously like I was serious... not really a home birth kinda gal. Wish the hospital would answer the damn phone!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that's a pain carebear. Hopefully you will get through to them
Soon. I'm looking forward to our hopital tour if little lady stays in long enough. Already toured the early baby unit but that was not that enjoyable, hopefully we won't need to visit there again. 

Random question, have any other ladies here had a caesarian with a previous child? It's looking more likely I will need one and I'm terrified as I was planning a med free home birth. Is the recovery bad? How long do you have to stay in hospital? So many questions that I'm too afraid to google!


----------



## Bug222

I had a c-section with Iain and will be having another this time.

Recovery wasn't too bad... pain was the worst the first 24-36 hours... but if you take the meds regularly and stay on top of the pain it is managable. Here they only give you strong meds for the day of the section- then you switch to a combination of tylenol and advil the day after. 
Standard procedure here is to stay in the hospital for 72 hours post section- not sure if this varies between countries.
Any other questions ask away! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you so much bug! I don't think I've ever been so nervous about anything before. Guess it's the fear of the unknown. Never had any kind of surgery before. The bit im nervous about is the epidural, did it hurt?


----------



## Bug222

they do a spinal here- so very similar to an epidural but it is just one shot of medication into your spinal column instead of leaving a catheter there for a continous infusion. they first do a numbing injection... that part does hurt.. like a big bee sting in your back, but then when they actually did the spinal it just felt like pressure. It takes effect VERY quickly so they will lift your legs onto the table for you. From then on all you really feel is a lot of pressure. They should warn you when they are about to take baby out as they do a lot of pushing/pulling and you feel a lot of pressure pushing upwards making a bit difficult to breathe... but it is over really quickly.

My section was scheduled for 9:00 am- Iain was born at 9:32 (and that included getting the spinal)


----------



## Christi85

Thank you MrsG! :flower:
After doing some reading, I don't think I'll straight refuse the test. Even though I have no big risk factors, gestational diabetes can apparently happen to anyone and I wouldn't want to risk not knowing about it if I was one of the unlucky few. My understanding is that it is a manageable condition if you know about it, but it can put your pregnancy at risk if you don't, so I'd rather know. You are right though, from my research, it seems like 28 or so jellybeans have the same effect as that glucola drink, but you can apparently find organic jelly beans nowadays :wacko: Another option seems to be doing 3 or so blood draws over however many weeks right after a big meal that contains a certain amount of carbs. 
I'll probably do some more research on alternatives and will call my OB's practice this week to ask if any of these would be an option. If not, I'll have to go with it, I guess, and hope at least that my OB's practice will offer a flavor selection. From what I'm reading, the orange flavor one is said to be the nastiest one, but the 'fruit punch' and the 'lemon/lime' ones are said to not be as bad. Sadly, the only time I've seen anyone do it at my OB's office was a while ago when I saw a girl in the waiting room drinking the orange one :wacko:

Thanks for letting us know about c-section stuff bug! :thumbup: It really helps to know what to expect, if it gets to needing one. My childbirth classes include a 2-hour info/Q&A session about epidural and c-section delivery. I expect to learn more through that one, though of course right now I'm hoping for a natural delivery.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks again bug! I am nervous but it is easier once you know what to expect. Antenatal classes here don't cover c sections and my consultant has explained nothing to me about them. Didn't want to just google it as many a time Google has absolutley terrified me when researching things!


----------



## Christi85

Question for the ladies who have/use home dopplers: have you ever picked up any irregularities in your baby's hb with the home doppler even though nothing wrong was found at your doc appointments?

I've only been using the doppler about once a week ever since I started feeling the baby daily, usually at a time when he's quiet. So I did it about a week ago and even though the hb was in the normal range (140s) and the rhythm sounded regular, I thought his heart skipped a beat for a second, but then immediately continued on to the regular rhythm. I didn't hear it again after that (not that I did it for a long time - I only do it for a minute or two at a time), so I brushed it off as something incidental, thought that maybe he moved or something and affected the sound, and didn't think about it again.

Well, fast forward a week later to today, I did the doppler again this morning as he'd been very quiet for quite a while. Hb was again within the normal range (high 130s - mid 140s) and nothing strange registered on the doppler reading, but this time it sounded as if he was having one extra beat so to speak, every 4-5 regular beats. Kinda like bom-bom-bom-bom-bombom-bom-bom-bom-bom-bombom. Hope it makes sense. Of course then I remembered last week's incident that I had totally forgotten about (though that was the opposite of today's experience) and kinda freaked out about the baby developing some heart irregularity or something. I debated on whether this was serious enough to warrant a call to my OB or to the clinic where I had the detailed scans, or if I should wait for my next OB appointment in 2 weeks and see what the scan shows then. I then decided to do it again to check, so I did it about an hour after the first doppler, and this time it all sounded very regular and hb within the normal range again. So I'm very confused. I'd wanted to limit the use of the doppler to once/week or less, and I've been successfully doing that in the past couple of weeks since I've been able to feel daily movement, but now I wonder if I should start monitoring more closely for a little while, like once a day or every other day, and if I get any irregularities again, call the doc. Or if I should brush it off as incidental since it didn't happen at the second attempt and just wait for my next appointment.

Weird thing is, nothing has even been wrong with baby's hb in any of the scans I've done. My regular OB sadly doesn't use a doppler, so we never get to actually listen to the hb at his office, but he always observes baby's heart rhythm for a few seconds and always concludes all is good, including at the most recent appointment 2 weeks ago. Then at my anatomy scan 4 weeks ago that was very detailed and they did do an echo doppler, everything was also perfect with the heart, including development of all parts and a very regular and normal heart beat of 148.

I'm also aware that home dopplers aren't exactly cutting edge technology and are not to be relied upon entirely, so not sure how much I should trust it. Sorry about my rant, I just don't know if I should worry or not, if I should keep monitoring or just wait for 2 weeks and see what happens at the next scan, and just generally wondering if I'm the only one who's gotten stuff like that on their home doppler or if it's happened to other ladies too.


----------



## cutieq

That's a tough onw Christi. I don't have a doppler so I can't offer much advice but if the doctors haven't found anything wrong, I would err on the side of it being ok. I would ask at the appointment though to put your mind at ease. Regarding continuing to listen, go with your motherly instinct.


----------



## yazzy

Christi personally I'd go with the fact the doctors haven't picked anything up. They are trained in what to listen for.
If you are overly worried then of course ask them about it.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I concur with yazzy and cutie- I doubt it's much to worry about, but ask about it at your next appointment if for no other reason than peace of mind.


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree with the other ladies Christi, Id say as your anomaly scan was only a few weeks ago, and they go into such details in those scans, that if there had been an issue they would have picked it up. I've had lots of scares with my doppler, but my sister is a nurse and she point blank told me as I'm not medically trained to use one I should disregard any results I get when using it. She said there was no point in using it now I feel movement everyday as that should be reassurance ebough and that I wouldn't believe how many ladies visit A&E a day because they have scared themselves with using Dopplers at home so I took her advice and packed it away. Although I do very much believe in mothers instincts so if you truly feel something is wrong then there's no harm at all in at least calling your doctor. Might put your mind at rest a little.


----------



## carebear1981

I agree with everyone. I'd go with what they found at the doc office since they found nothing wrong. But for sure ask next time :flower:


----------



## Christi85

Thank you all for being so wonderful! :hugs:
I haven't listened in again and baby has been as active as usual (with periods of activity and periods when he's quiet), so I may give it a few days until I listen in again. I will mention it to my OB at my appointment on June 2nd, but I want to listen in at least once or twice before then (and probably space them out) to find out if that continues. Since the second time sounded very normal yesterday...
I did a little bit of googling and luckily not many horror stories at all. Seems to be a relatively common thing as their heart is still immature and growing. There were women who said their babies had that for even 3 months or longer through the pregnancy, but the general consensus was that in 99% of cases it either fixes itself by the time of birth or shortly afterwards. Stupid thing is, because there's still this 1% that could be something more serious, if these irregularities are picked up on a scan, doctors still want to follow up with more tests and even monitor you/baby more closely at birth etc. etc.
I did find a study from Yale (back from 2000) which claims to be the biggest of its kind that put my mind at ease though. Basically they examined the echo cardiograms from about 5,000 fetuses spanning a decade. Of these 5,000 fetuses, only about 600 were referred for more follow up tests after the initial echo. Of those 600 or so, around 250 still had irregular hb at the follow up test (so less than half). Still, only 10 fetuses out of the 250 were found to have severe heart beat irregularities, and only 2 out of the 10 were ultimately found to have a heart condition. So 2 out of 5,000 is a very reassuring number in my book :thumbup:

Maryanne - what your sister said crossed my mind more than once. And a little hand doppler isn't going to be more accurate than all those fancy ultrasound machines at doctor's offices, so I'm going to think positive about it. Still, I'll keep an eye on it and I'll mention it to the doc if it continues, but I'll try not to stress too much about it, since it doesn't seem to be something very uncommon.


----------



## Bug222

Like the others have said Christi- I wouldn't worry too much, but if it is still on your mind then def ask your dr at your next appointment. Could be a lot of reasons-.change in distance from the Doppler probe to baby, slight movement of baby's position, Or something simple like a sinus arrhythmia which a large portion of the population has- slight change in heart rhythm that corrolates with breathing pattern.


----------



## Christi85

Thanks Bug, that really helps a lot :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

So, I think baby has moved into a breech position... but I'm not sure. Is it too soon for that? My kicks have dropped lower and I'm no longer feeling pressure on my sides like I was. I really feel like he moved and is staying there. Just curious to see if anyone else has noticed this or maybe I'm talking crazy and have no clue...


----------



## wantabby

Carebear, She us all over the place, I don't think Breach is something to worry about yet. I could be wrong, but I think they are still small enough to move all around. I had my sugar test today, results tomorrow. . Hopefully they will be good!


----------



## carebear1981

Oh good luck! Hope u get good results!


More curious because he's been horizontal for sooooo long and my sides were so sore. And now that pain is gone! Also getting a few feelings above my belly button now.


----------



## Christi85

Carebear, I think mine is still all over the place, though not much on the left side, but everywhere else :winkwink:. I do feel kicks low down (around the cervix :wacko:) sometimes, then at other times it's on my sides (mostly on the right one) and other times I feel movements or kicks around my belly button area or slightly above and to the side. It depends a lot on how I'm sitting/lying. Of course what I think are kicks may in reality be punches or jabs, so I can't really tell what his position is yet.

Wantabby - good luck with your results! I'm not having my glucose test until 6/2 with my next prenatal appointment, however as I've been having a recurrence of the yeast symptoms, I've called my OB's office and have asked to go in for a vaginal culture (I want to know for sure if it's yeast or bacterial vaginosis which would require a different treatment), so I'm going in tomorrow afternoon for them to take a swab, and I plan to ask my doctor about any glucose test alternatives. I suspect I'll have to do the standard one though. 

Speaking of vaginal discharge, do any of you ladies have a kinda watery discharge? Mine has been like that for a couple of weeks, some days a lot, and at first I didn't think much of it and I attributed it to yeast (it seems to be watery around the edges and then the 'normal' sticky in the middle), but yesterday I was having many spurts through the day and kinda freaked out it was amniotic fluid leaking :wacko: (though it was still watery around the edges only). So I called my OB's office this morning and explained I wanted to have that checked as well. They're not overly concerned, hence I'm not going in 'till tomorrow, but I will ask for that to get checked as well. Of course today I've been having much less discharge, so I doubt it's amniotic fluid, but better be safe. Sorry for TMI.


----------



## cutieq

Carebear, I'm pretty sure at this point their positioning is fine. They've still got plenty of room to move all over the place and ample time to shift positions.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks all. Since baby seemed to quite enjoy laying out, I just found it weird he moved this way :shrug: 

Christi - I have a ton of discharge still but it's not watery. Good you are getting it looked at but I'm sure everything is ok


----------



## Bug222

Care bear- my little guy flips around constantly- some days in my sides other days the kicks are all on my bladder lol. 
I had my GD test yesterday ... And failed :( I have to do the three hour one next week now :( 
Christi- I get a lot of clear discharge every now and then. Doesn't seem to be any pattern to it.


----------



## carebear1981

That sux bug :( hope the next one turns out ok


----------



## Christi85

Ugh, Bug, sorry to hear that! Seems like many women who fail the 1 hour test though pass the 3 hour one, often with flying colors, so fingers crossed this is the case with you as well! :flower:

Thanks ladies! I do admit I am freaking out a bit about my discharge, but not too long now until I get checked. 

In better news, the little scare I had about little one's heart beat was probably nothing. I gave in and listened again with the doppler yesterday and it sounded perfectly fine and regular, which makes twice in a row now, so I think I'll just let the docs check at scans from now on.


----------



## yazzy

Carebear I think they move all over the place at this stage if they want to. My daughter stayed head down from the 20 week scan, this one is laying across my tummy but seems to move around a lot more so could be anywhere at the mo lol.

Christi I get that discharge, feels watery with some thicker bits sorry tmi! Some days are worse than others but I think that's just normal.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck ladies with your glucose tests! 

Sorry yours didn't go well bug, hopefully the next one be will be fine. I've heard of lots of lafies failing the one hour tests. 

Carebear my little boy was breech up till 38 weeks and then he turned. So I wouldn't worry too much, sure he's just trying out a new postion for now. My little lady is still transverse most of the time, she seems to really like that one position. 

Christi I have loads and loads of watery discharge. I actually did a run to the maternity unit yesterday as was convinced it was my waters breaking. Its worried me a lot but the midwives said its normal. Hopefully it will be the same for you. Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies! I've been so busy I haven't been on in a week!! 

carebear, that's so exciting you felt the first kicks from the outside!! I love that feeling!!

wantabby, I'm so glad your litle lady is doing so well!! Love the picture!!

Mrsgoodhart, I love the name!!

Christi, I have heard my baby's hb do that on the doppler too. Nothing at my main check-ups, but at home I've had it sound irregular at times. I think it's when it moves a bit, it changes the sound. Don't worry about it. I have been getting quite a bit of cm. Sometimes thinner, sometimes thicker.

Bug, just because you failed the hour GD test doesn't mean you have GD. That happens a lot. Especially if you happened to eat prior to it, that can affect the test. Hopefully the long one will end up being normal. You'll be ok either way. It's super common.

Good luck on all the upcoming GD tests!! I have mine on June 3rd. Fingers crossed!! Just out of curiousity, how much weight have you all gained so far? I was up 7lbs at my last appointment on the 14th, but weighed myself this morning (the 22nd) and I'm up 11lbs!!?? I'm hoping it's water weight, because that's scary if I gained 4lbs in 8 days!!


----------



## Christi85

Mrs R - I was up by 6lbs. at my 22 week check up (that was on 5/5), but I don't have a scale at home. I'm going in this afternoon to have my discharge checked and also do a culture for infections, but I've no idea if they're going to treat it as a regular appointment or not, so they may or may not weigh me again today. 
If they don't treat today as a regular appointment, I'm going back in on 6/2 for my glucose test plus monthly check up, so at the latest I'll be weighed then.


----------



## cutieq

I'm up 19 total. Have another appointment on Thursday.


----------



## wantabby

Christi, I have a pretty good bit of discharge, but I have noticed it comes out more when I need to have a bm.. (tmi sorry) :lol:

So sorry Bug, hopefully you will pass the next with flying colors!!

Mrs.R I am up 15ish if I remember correctly. My next appointment is 6/4 so I will find out then. 

My glucose test results came back good. So on to the next hurdle...lol!


----------



## Christi85

Back from my OB appointment.

The good news: no amniotic fluid leakage :happydance: He did a scan too to check the levels and they were really good, so that's great :thumbup:

The bad news: I have a combination of yeast and bacterial vaginosis infections. Doc looked at my swab under the miscroscope and even though he said the infections don't look very bad, he said I have them both and he said the sample turned quite green for BV :cry:
So I have to go on antibiotics for a week for BV (which I'll take because I don't want to take any risks), and he also prescribed that one-time pill, Diflucan, for the yeast, that you only take once but it's supposed to stay in your body and keep working for several days. While the antibiotics are safe for pregnancy (class B), the other one is class C, so I'm still not convinced I should risk taking it (even though the precautions are mainly for the 1st trimester). I think I'll try over the counter suppositories instead for the yeast (doc's alternative recommendation - he just prefers the pill because it's more systematic) and keep the Diflucan as a second option if things don't clear up. Now I'll have to find a good probiotics brand to take together with the antibiotics to help replenish my good bacteria. I want to have that in hand before I start taking the antibiotics, so I'll try to get it today or tomorrow. Any suggestions welcome.

In other news, Mrs R - I am up 8.3lbs since the beginning of pregnancy, according to today's weighing. Up 2+lbs since they last weighed me on 5/5.

Congrats wantabby for passing your glucose test :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Bug best of luck on your glucose test. 

Wantabby congrats on passing. 

Christi, sorry for the infections. Hopefully they clear up ASAP!

As far as weight gain, I'm up 8-9 pounds. 
I'm so excited because my sister might have her baby today. She is 4cm dilated so far.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I'm up 12-14ish pounds so far. I'm not thrilled about it even though it's a pretty healthy gain at this point, because I wasn't really that happy with my body when I got pregnant...but considering that A) that's probably mostly boobs (lol) and B) I am nourishing a living human being and C) I only have 15 weeks to go (omggggg??!?) I think I should probably just suck it up and deal.


----------



## yazzy

Sorry you have to take antibiotics Christi. I hope it all clears up quickly. 

Bug I hope your next glucose test goes well and that's the last of it.

Ummm I have no idea weight wise, we get weighed at our 12 week scan but if we look pretty average I guess that's the only time we get weighed.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies, I thought I'd posted last weekend but obviously not. We had our 20 week scan 6 days ago. Baby is doing well and we are team pink! I also see my consultant 3 days ago. I told her that because we lost our daughter during labour that I want to go down the c section route and she flat refused. I'm wanting to have one, for both mine and my fiances sanity so I'm thinking I need a second opinion.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your appointment went well christi, sorry to hear about the infections. Hope the clear up soon for you! 

Congrats on team pink 28329!

How exciting babyfeva! Looking forward to your update!

Glad all went well with your test wantabby!

I'm up about 4.5lbs from my weight before I fell pregnant but I lost a huge amount when the HG was at its worst. I actually don't care about weight gain at the moment, just enjoying eating again while the sickness is just once or twice a day. I'm half afraid it's gonna go back to how it was before. Least if it does ive had a few weeks of pigging out! Lol


----------



## carebear1981

Glad u passed ur glucose test wantabby! 

Exciting for your sister babyfeva! Let us know how it goes!

So sorry about ur infection Christi. Hope it goes away soon :flower:

Since December, I've put on 19 lbs but I attribute half of that to my broken foot. I'm up 9 lbs since week 8 so I only count that ;) I get weighed again on June 17 so we'll see.


----------



## cutieq

28329 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd posted last weekend but obviously not. We had our 20 week scan 6 days ago. Baby is doing well and we are team pink! I also see my consultant 3 days ago. I told her that because we lost our daughter during labour that I want to go down the c section route and she flat refused. I'm wanting to have one, for both mine and my fiances sanity so I'm thinking I need a second opinion.

Why did she refuse? I would definitely ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Bug222

28329- did she give you a reason? I would ask for another opinion. You have a very good reason and she should not just brush you off without discussion with you. Congrats on team pink.

No idea how much I am up weight wise- to me a number doesn't matter- as long as I don't seem to be packing it in excessively then I am happy. 

Repeat glucose test Tues. the exact same thing happened with DS then I passed the long one do I'm not too worried- just frustrated about it. 

Christi- hope the antibiotics help.

Babyfeva- congrats to your sister!


----------



## cutieq

You got this bug! I'm with you. Call me naive but if the doctor doesn't tell me to worry, on most things I dont! I do always look at the scale during appointments out of curiousty, but my body is free to do what it needs to.


----------



## yazzy

28329 did they give you reasons why they refused the c - section? If your baby was lost due to something happening during the birth I cannot see why they would refuse you?


----------



## 28329

Our daughter died due to a placental abruption during Labour at 41 weeks then my fiancé see me bleed so much that he almost see me die too. She said that I will be induced at 38 weeks but a section wouldn't be until 39 weeks. She also said that the recovery is longer. Didn't even bother asking about my feelings or anything. But it's something I have really thought through.


----------



## Bug222

Why would they induce at 38 but not section?? Makes no sense! My son was a section at 38 weeks. Yes the recovery is longer as it is major surgery but if it is what you have talked about with your DH and though about as you obviously have then you should be able to have some say!

Cutie- exactly- I trust my Drs judgement. I spend enough time around Drs working where I do to know which ones I can trust. If she isn't concerned then neither am I.


----------



## 28329

That's exactly what I thought but before I could tell her my reasons she said no and went on about induction. I see my midwife again in a couple weeks so maybe she'll listen to me.


----------



## wantabby

I would be finding a second opinion 28329! I would do what makes you feel comfortable, it's not worth the panic/anxiety to you or baby!


----------



## Christi85

28329 - Congrats on team pink and very sorry to hear about your previous loss! I can't imagine going through that kind of pain at full term, let alone almost dying in the process. I am a big advocate of natural delivery if there's no reason for intervention, however you have more than a good reason to ask for an elective c-section if that is going to make you feel safer and not bring back traumatic memories. This consultant sounds very insensitive to say the least, so definitely ask for a second opinion if you have that option! 

Good luck on your 3 hour glucose test Bug! :flower:

Congrats on your sister babyfeva! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

wantabby, so glad your test came back normal. I have mine next Wednesday. Fingers crossed!!

Christi, I'm so glad you don't have any fluid leaking, but such a pain to have infections. Hoping they clear up quick for you.

Mrsgoodhart, I wasn't happy with my pre-pregnancy body either, so it's been really hard for me. But I am taking care of myself and Lincoln so he's healthy and strong. I have told myself once he's here safely I can focus on my weight.

28329, congrats on team pink!! I am so sorry to hear they didn't listen to your concerns. I think if that's the route you want to go, especially with your history, you should have that option.


----------



## cutieq

Double posting because I know most of you aren't in my journal.

Had a doctors appointment today. Heart rate was great. Took my GD test so I should find out about that next week. It wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. 

My tummy measured a little big for 25w4d and I'm up 20lb so she gave me the "I want you to stay under 35lb talk" but overall a good appointment! 

I was a little down about the weight comment at first but I'm not stressing and she wasn't concerned. I'm going to cut back where I see fit and make sure me and baby are healthy. 

In other news, today is furniture moving day and the crib comes tomorrow! Monday we attend our first L&D class. Things are moving right along!


----------



## Christi85

Great news cutie! :thumbup:
Good luck with your GD test results. Mine's on Tuesday, fingers crossed!

Sorry you got a little stressed about the weight comment - it's common for doctors to say these things. Just do the best you can :flower:

Must be so exciting to be getting the baby furniture in! :thumbup:

We had out first L&D class on Tuesday and more to follow. It was much fun! :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

I wouldn't worry about the weight comment. As long as you and baby are healthy, everything is great! :thumbup:

Our prenatal classes are June 13/14. I'm excited for it. Plus I finally got through to my hospital and the lady I talked to was super nice this time. Booked in to pre-register and tour the labour rooms on June 27. 

I got our furniture on order now :) Hopefully it will be in soon. I go into baby's room all the time and it's so empty! Hope you will all share pics as your baby rooms are complete :)

Baby had the hiccups this morning. Poor guy! That was a creepy feeling :haha:

We're all nearing or surpassed to double digits in our countdowns!! That's exciting :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Eeek 24 weeks today...so excited!

For 2 days I have been sooo hungry I just can't stop eating, anyone else feel like this?!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on 24 weeks yazzy!! :happydance:

I'm like that and I've been for the past few weeks. Funny thing is, it doesn't happen every day, just maybe 2-3 times every week, and the rest of the days I'm fine. But I do get this extreme hunger feeling every couple of days, that's for sure, and when I do, I seem to run out of options of what to eat since I try everything that's in the house :haha:. I guess the little one is just growing. For a few weeks in the beginning of the second trimester (between around weeks 14-19) I had very decreased appetite and was kinda worried, so now it feels good to have a healthy (often very healthy :winkwink:) appetite again.


----------



## carebear1981

I get days where I wanna eat everything and anything all the time :)

Congrats on 24 weeks yazzy!


----------



## babyfeva

Cutie best of luck on your test results. I have mine on Monday. I'm up about 12 pounds now but feel huge. My belly is starting to get in the way.


----------



## yazzy

Thanks christi and carebear...I'm glad it's not just me lol!


----------



## tooth_fairy

I know I'm a little late posting but just saw this, I've gained 14 pounds already so got a little lecture from my doc last pregnancy I didn't have any issues with gaining too much :( 


Hope you all are doing fabulous! 

AFM- planning Ava's 1st Birthday party so quite busy!


----------



## babyfeva

Toothfairy, 14 pounds seems healthy. Best of luck on planning your daughters party!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on 24 weeks yazzy! I've been really hungry too. I literally seem to be eating constantly the last few days but I'm just going with it. So nice to be able to enjoy food again without being sick. Dreading getting on the scales at the midwife appointment this week though lol. 

Good luck with the party planning tooth!

Can't believe we are all so far along now! 26 weeks tomorrow for me!! Eeeek!! Honestly can't believe it. Scan went well today, no areas of new bleeding, placenta looks like it's healing although it's still totally covering the cervix opening. So still looks like I need a Caesarian but as long as she's healthy I don't mind. She's still slightly behind but has grown more this week than in past weeks, which im guessing is cause things are healing up :) 3d scan saturday! I honestly can't wait.

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## cutieq

Well I failed the first GD test and have to do the 3 hour :(

And my iron is low. She suggested more iron foods but not low enough for iron supplements yet.


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Congrats on 24 weeks yazzy! I've been really hungry too. I literally seem to be eating constantly the last few days but I'm just going with it. So nice to be able to enjoy food again without being sick. Dreading getting on the scales at the midwife appointment this week though lol.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the party planning tooth!
> 
> Can't believe we are all so far along now! 26 weeks tomorrow for me!! Eeeek!! Honestly can't believe it. Scan went well today, no areas of new bleeding, placenta looks like it's healing although it's still totally covering the cervix opening. So still looks like I need a Caesarian but as long as she's healthy I don't mind. She's still slightly behind but has grown more this week than in past weeks, which im guessing is cause things are healing up :) 3d scan saturday! I honestly can't wait.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!!

So happy to hear that your scan went well and baby is growing. Looking forward to your 3D pics!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Well I failed the first GD test and have to do the 3 hour :(
> 
> And my iron is low. She suggested more iron foods but not low enough for iron supplements yet.

Fingers crossed that you pass the 3 hour test. I had to do the 3 hour test last pregnancy but I passed I'm nervous about my glucose test this morning. Eek


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck with your test babyfeva! Sorry to hear yours didn't go well cutie, Hopefully the next test will be fine, I think a lot of ladies fail the one hour one and then go on to pass the three hour test.


----------



## carebear1981

Great to hear your little girl is doing well maryanne and that your are healing up :)

That sux cutie... good luck with the 3 hour test!

Good luck to u too babyfeva!!


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear your scan went well Maryanne, great news.

I'll find out at 36 weeks if my placenta has moved up so I can have a normal birth. 

I hope everyone else's gd tests go well.


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Maryanne! !

So sorry to those having to do 3 hour testing! Hopefully you will pass with flying colors!! 

AFM heartburn has started to creep in.. I have had it about four days in the past week.. ughh!! I have an appointment Thursday, and my girl parts are definitely no longer visible..haha!! She is very active these days! Happy 26 weeks to all of those at that point.. time is flying by!


----------



## carebear1981

Just counted it up... 13 weeks till my vacation/mat leave starts :happydance:

Omg my heartburn has been awful!! Especially when I'm laying down.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

My iron is low too, cutie...low enough they called me after hours just to tell me to start supplements. as a result I now have rock solid black poop and I bleed every time. ouch.....but on the upside I have more energy so there's that! can't complain :) 
I only guess I passed my gd test, as she didn't mention it on the phone and I got it drawn the same time as the CBC. 

I have my 28 week appointment June 17 at 28+5 and then it's already time for every 2 week appointments??? holy crap. I finally admitted to the scheduler my clear preference for beloved Dr. W....lol. I'm going to ask him next time how to guarantee he's there for delivery :) 

Also had baby shower invites printed (so MIL wouldn't have to) to be picked up tomorrow....have most of the stuff moved out of his room and all baby-related things moved in...I feel like this is moving so fast all the sudden!


----------



## carebear1981

I have my 24 week appointment on June 17th!! :) I'll be 25+4. Hope you get the doc you want MrsGH. 

I ordered my shower invites on the weekend and did my registry. That was fun! MIL ordered the baby furniture and I hope it comes in soon. I think I'm gonna talk DH into painting this weekend. Still feel time is moving slow for me. I bet the summer will go by fast though, it always does.


----------



## Christi85

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. 26 weeks today and in double digits now :happydance:

Cutie - I'm very sorry to hear about your GD test. Hope you pass the 3 hour one!

babyfeva - good luck with yours!

Maryanne - so glad to hear everything is healing up and your little one is growing normally again! What a relief that must be! :flower:

wantabby - I had bad heartburn last week as well. It seems to have eased up now though. 

Bug - did you hear back about your 3 hour GD test results?

AFM - Had my 1-hour GD test this morning. The drink was cold and fruit punch flavored, so not that nasty, though I did have a sudden reaction about 40 minutes after drinking it with palpitations, dizziness and bad nausea, but luckily I managed to keep it down and felt better after about 5 minutes and after rinsing my face with a lot of water in the bathroom. Nurse said it was normal and it happens a lot, and that it can happen anytime from immediately after consumption up to about 3 hours in. They took my blood exactly an hour after I finished the drink (I had to drink it all in 5 minutes), and now I'm really hoping my results come back normal, don't know if I'd be able to stomach the 3-hour test with fasting knowing the reaction I had today. We will know in 1-2 days.

Baby was doing well at today's appointment, nothing much to report :thumbup: He's still in breech position, though the doctor said it's nothing to worry about yet, still early for him to flip at 26 weeks. Does anyone know when they are supposed to flip and at which point it starts being a 'concern' (as in, doctors suggesting C-section) if they haven't? 

Other than that, I had a small amount of brown spotting yesterday, but it seems to have subsided. I mentioned it to my OB today and he said it's normal and not to worry. He checked my amniotic fluid again on scan today and all was good. I'm seeing my acupuncturist tomorrow anyway, so if he needs to change my herbs he can always do that.

I was very disappointed about something though: I found out today that my OB doesn't see 'low risk' patients more often in all of the third trimester, only in the last month starting at 35 weeks. So even though I'm 26 weeks today and I was expecting to be seen again in two weeks' time, he still told me to go back in 4 weeks. Very gutted :cry: Not only that, but he's going to be on vacation that whole week, so I'm actually seeing him again in 5 weeks, not 'till July 7 :cry: So he's not seeing me again now until I'm 31 weeks along. Then he'll see me again in another 4 weeks from that time, at 35 weeks, and thereafter I'll be going in weekly like everybody else. But I was sooo much looking forward to the more frequent visits from now on, so I was very disappointed to hear he doesn't do that with everyone. At least I'm happy about 2 things: 1) that I'm considered low risk, 2) that I'm having another 'anatomy scan' at 32 weeks at the specialist clinic where I had my NT scan and my 20-week anatomy scan. So between the visit with my OB at 31 weeks and my third trimester anatomy scan at 32 weeks, I'll be seeing my little one twice in one week, and then 3 short weeks after that, I'll be seeing him weekly until he's here for real :hugs: At least I can now feel him, which eases the worry most of the time.


----------



## cutieq

Hope you pass the 1hr. I did the 3 hr today and I felt pretty rough the first hour and it progressively got better but I feel yucky all over. I spoke to a friend who failed then passed so it seems pretty common. The 3 hr drink is bigger :( I'm not sure about the breech stuff but baby definiteky has time to turn. 

My shower invites went out today and now im all ocd about my registry lol! 

MrsG, I'm gonna try leafy greens and more red meat and see if it helps my iron.

Also, I'm officially in the my wedding ring won't fit category :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your appointment went well Christi! Congrats on 26 weeks! My son was breech right up till 37 weeks, they started to discuss turning him about 36 but luckily he moved by himself two days before my 38 week appointment. I'm not sure about where you live but here they don't class it as a huge issue till very close till the due date here. My little lady moves around massively. Sometimes I get a lot of kicks low, next day they can be under my ribs but usually they are mainly on the sides, she's normally transverse on all the scans, I'm guessing she's just still has room to flip about in there.


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 26 weeks Christi! Glad you had a good appt! And sorry u have so much time between appointments. I know how stressful it can be but that is awesome you are considered low risk! My boy is definitely in the breech position. All his kicks are low. 

Hope you pass your 3 hour GD test cutie! Exciting your shower invites went out!! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Quick update... I passed the 3 hr test. :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! :flower:

Not too concerned about the breech position, as it's early still. 

Maryanne - I think how seriously it's taken very much depends on the doctor here. There seems to be a general consensus that it's much harder for them to flip on their own after week 36 (your son obviously proved them wrong :winkwink:), so at that point some doctors may suggest an intervention to turn him/her, others may just recommend specific exercises, while others still may want to straight opt for a c-section. No idea what my doc would suggest if it came to that, but seeing as I'm also being treated by an acupuncturist who I trust a lot, my first choice would probably be to do an acu treatment to encourage the baby to turn, at least as a first step.

Cutie - Congrats for passing your 3 hour test! :happydance: Now you can relax!

AFM, I got a call from the OB's office today and my results from the GD test came back normal! :happydance: Really happy I won't have to worry about the 3 hour test now (more the process really, and worrying I'd have a nasty reaction again).


----------



## cutieq

Awesome Christi!


----------



## babyfeva

A lot of great news on here! I unfortunately did not pass the 1 hour glucose test by 5 pounts! Ugh. I now have to do the 3 hour test next Monday followed by my 7 month check up. I can't believe I'll be 7 months already. I don't feel ready. I haven't done anything to prepare. I need to order invites for my babyshower. I'm thinking of having it on July 18.


----------



## cutieq

You'll probably pass the 2nd one babyfeva. Seems to be going trend.

My showers are 7/7 and 7/25 and my invites just went out, so you've got time! As time narrows down, I feel the same. I swear I feel like I'm running out of time for everything!


----------



## Christi85

Ugh, babyfeva, sorry to hear that, especially since you were so close to the threshold! Best of luck on your 3 hour test and hopefully you'll pass it! Seems like most ladies who fail the 1 hour test do pass the 3 hour one though, and since you were so close to the 'cut off' point on this first one, I'm optimistic you will sail through your second one. 

I've no idea what reading I got and how close or far I was to the 'cut off' - they didn't tell me and I didn't ask, they just said my test came back normal. They do have an online patient portal though where they upload lab results, so eventually I will find out what my exact reading was, once it goes on my patient portal in 1-2 weeks.

Question for the ladies who were/are carrying low: are your babies still hanging out low or have they moved up? I've been feeling mine fairly low most of the time (including the occasional kicks on the cervix which have gotten stronger :wacko:), though at the last scan the top of his head was right above my belly button, so my OB said it's not that low. Today I've had lots of movement which was causing me a lot of Braxton Hicks though, and it was mainly around the belly button area. Eventually that stopped (and so did the BH), but now I'm feeling movement a good chunk below the belly button, and every time I walk more than a few steps I feel kinda sorta heavy in my very low abdomen. I'm slightly worried. I was hoping the baby would move a bit upwards now that my uterus is a good 1 inch above the belly button (maybe more even) and I have occasionally felt some movement higher up (towards the upper stomach or below the ribs), but it always seems he reverts back to his favorite position in my lower abdomen. Today it feels as if he's dropped even lower - either that or he's getting heavier. Either way, I'm worried it may be a little early for him to be this low down at 26 weeks, not to mention that if he settles there, the pain/discomfort will eventually become unbearable :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

Christi85, I would classify myself as primarily carrying low, but moves up higher periodically. I feel movement at my belly button level or a little above it, but primarily he hangs out low. I joke with DH almost daily about how his comfy spot is very low. In my birthing class Monday, she told us not to be concerned about baby's position until 36 weeks and even not to really "worry." They (the docs) will let you know when to worry. Up until then I think the baby still has plenty of time to move and position. So on that front, I wouldn't worry. As for the discomfort, I'm with you on that! It's so uncomfortable when they are that low and I constantly wish my little guy would move up!


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on passing your tests ladies!!

Try not to worry babyfeva, sure you will pass the three hour one!

Christi my little one was very low but has moved up in the last two weeks. Now her kicks are mostly high. I agree though that carrying low wasn't nice, was so uncomfortable, but now I feel like I can't breathe and wish she would move back down. Weird how much more uncomfortable I am this time compared to my sons pregnancy. I didn't feel this uncomfortable with him till right towards the end. 

My baby shower invites went out today! Time seems to be flying by now!


----------



## yazzy

A lot of the movements I feel are low down...I think this one wriggles about everywhere. When I wake up in the mornings I get higher up movement but it changes throughout the day.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats to the ladies who have passed their tests whether 1 hr or 3 hr! Mine is next week and I'm a little nervous! Good luck for yours babyfeva! FX you pass the 3 hr!

I've been horrible at keeping up with this thread :haha:, but glad to see all is going well for everyone. Especially so happy to read your updates maryanne!

Most of the kicks I've been feeling have been to the bladder/cervix. My baby girl was breech at the anatomy scan and pretty sure she still is based on those kicks! Not worried about it yet but if she continues to hang out in this position, I've seen the Spinning Babies website recommended a lot to get some info on tips to help them turn.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats to all who passed their GD tests!! I don't know when mine is yet. I'll probably find out on June 17th at the next OB appointment. 

My kicks are still low. Pretty sure he enjoys kicking my cervix! I'm also getting pains below my rib cage later at night like he's trying to push his way out of my stomach with his hand or head. 

I'm also getting this horrible pain in the middle of my back and it doesn't matter what I do, it won't go away. I get it in the afternoon sometime and it last till I go to bed. Wake up fine. My massage therapist thought it was my bra but I got 2 new maternity bras and I'm still getting the pain.


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations to those who passed the 3 hour ( & regular ) glucose tests!! 

I had an appointment today, everything went well. They asked if I had any problems or pain, took b/p and weight (up 4 more lbs) she did a quick scan and that was it. Baby is measuring in the 78th% lol!!! She weighs 2.10lbs!! Little chunky butt!!


----------



## Christi85

Sorry to hear about your bad backache carebear! :hugs:
Sounds horrible! I've been lucky not to have any significant back pain as of yet, but I have been feeling occasional light pressure on 1 or 2 of my vertebrae, right above the belly button level. It's not painful, it can just get mildly uncomfortable. I've wondered what this could be and all I could think of is either internal organs shifting positions and pressing on the spine, or the baby lies in a funny way when that happens and causes me this kind of pressure.

Congrats on your successful appointment wantabby! :thumbup: So great that your baby is a healthy weight! I think they are supposed to weigh around 2lbs. on average at this point in pregnancy, so it looks like you're right on track! My doctor doesn't do any measurements, he only eyeballs and tells me the baby's size looks normal, so I have to wait until my big scan at 32 weeks to find out what baby's actual weight will be at that point. Last time his weight was checked was at the 20 week anatomy scan, and they estimated it at 13oz., which was slightly above the average 11-12oz. for my weeks at the time.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on a great appt wantabby! 

Thanks christi, I'm guessing my back pain has something to do with the little guy, just not sure what. I'll be asking at my next appt :) 

It was soooo funny, a few nights ago I had a dream twins popped out :saywhat: apparently my little guy was hiding a brother! I was so upset cuz DH said well, that's our 2, guess we don't need to get pregnant again and I wanted to try for a girl. :rofl:


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee carebear dreams can be so funny! I hope your back doesn't get too bad.

If I'm on my feet a lot during the day, I get really achy in my back and pelvis. I'm guessing it's just everything loosening up. 

I'm off for a long weekend tomorrow, just me the oh and our lg. Heading down to Cornwall and looking forward to a weekend of chilling and fun :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your back is better soon carebear! And gotta love prego dreams, I keep dreaming I give birth to a boy, freaks me right out lol. 

Hope you have a great weekend yazzy! 

Glad your appointment went well wntabby!

Just back from our 3d scan. Baby is still behind but she's doing really well. Measuring for around 25 weeks so about 2 weeks behind. But there has been growth since Tuesday which is great :) Shes breech now and was kicking up a storm the whole way through the scan, which was no surprise as she's always been difficult on every scan we have had. Looks like we have a little diva on our hands! Lol


----------



## carebear1981

Have a great weekend yazzy!

Definitely a little girl there maryanne!!! She's sooo cute :)


----------



## Christi85

Aww, so cute Maryanne!! :flower:
And so glad to hear she's been growing well now! Here's to hoping she'll grow even faster from now on :flower:

Anyone else having lots of Braxton Hicks? I seem to get them for a couple hours at a time once they start, often 2-3 times a day. Today is the 4th day this has been going on. I also get the occasional pressure at different parts of my spine - sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Not at all painful (my BH aren't painful either), but I'm starting to wonder if that's normal and if I should call my doctor on Monday morning. I hate to always have to worry about something :wacko:


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Hope your back is better soon carebear! And gotta love prego dreams, I keep dreaming I give birth to a boy, freaks me right out lol.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend yazzy!
> 
> Glad your appointment went well wntabby!
> 
> Just back from our 3d scan. Baby is still behind but she's doing really well. Measuring for around 25 weeks so about 2 weeks behind. But there has been growth since Tuesday which is great :) Shes breech now and was kicking up a storm the whole way through the scan, which was no surprise as she's always been difficult on every scan we have had. Looks like we have a little diva on our hands! Lol

Beautiful little face!


----------



## cutieq

Christi85 said:


> Aww, so cute Maryanne!! :flower:
> And so glad to hear she's been growing well now! Here's to hoping she'll grow even faster from now on :flower:
> 
> Anyone else having lots of Braxton Hicks? I seem to get them for a couple hours at a time once they start, often 2-3 times a day. Today is the 4th day this has been going on. I also get the occasional pressure at different parts of my spine - sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Not at all painful (my BH aren't painful either), but I'm starting to wonder if that's normal and if I should call my doctor on Monday morning. I hate to always have to worry about something :wacko:

Christi, I haven't had bh or the spinal pressure you're describing but it all sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hi Ladies! I'm so sorry I've been MIA. I haven't had much time lately and I've been sleeping a lot still (when I have time). I admit I'm too far behind to read everything I've missed but I saw that everyone is starting to take the glucose tests. Congrats on all the good outcomes! Lovely scans too!

Christi, I've been having a lot of BHs. It seems like I get them more when I'm nervous or upset. I'm not sure if that's makes sense or if it's in my head.

I've been suffering from PGP. It's getting so bad that Im spending more of my day sitting than standing. I went to one of my OBs to have it checked and he was less than sympathetic. He did a pelvic exam and pushed on my pelvis (internally and externally) and was so rough I struggled to walk for 2 days. I think it's now back to about what it was before my exam.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150607_194604592.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies- I have also been Mia a bit from this thread... 

I ended up passing the three hour GTT! Woohoo!! 

Christi- I get lots of BH too- it's interesting since I never got them at all with my son. Mine are mostly felt in my lower back. 

Things have gotten much worse with my back/hips- my pelvis has now twisted so much that the pain is constant and pretty debilitating. The count down is constantly playing in my head... Just over 11 weeks to go..


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Bug, 11 weeks! That's hard to believe! It's really flown by. I can't wait to see pics of all our little ones. Do you think you have PGP too?


----------



## carebear1981

Sorry to hear u are both suffering :flower: hope the next few weeks fly by!! And congrats on passing your 3-hr GTT bug!!

Here I was stressed that I have 15 weeks left. DH and I tried to paint the baby room this weekend but have just narrowed it down to 2 shades of blue LOL we finally chose last night so he'll be painting this week. We have the crib but no mattress. Everything is on my registry and I'm not sure what we should go buy! Do you wait till after the shower and try to beat the clock? What if he comes early :dohh: I haven't a clue. We have a bassinet to use when he's first born and we do have several 0-3 month sleepers and onesies. Plus a couple packs of newborn diapers and some samplers of diaper cream, wipes. I still feel so unprepared and had a little cry this weekend since I'm so clueless.


Sorry christi - I have no BH so I can't try to calm your fears there but I heard they were normal.


----------



## Bug222

Ambiguious- no I have a partial spinal fusion on L5-S1, which means my lowest lumbar vertebrae is fused on the right side with the first sacral one. As the relaxin kicks in and things are supposed to loosen up the right side of my back can't so my pelvis just twists. Due to the position my pelvis is now in it puts a lot of pressure on my SI joint which tends to now grind when I try to walk and also causes sciatica down both legs. It was the same with my son so I knew what I was getting into- just seemed to have conveniently forgotten just how much pain it causes.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on passing ur GTT Bug! I took my 3 hour test today. I also had my 7 month checkup. Everything seems fine so far. I have another appt in 4 weeks then appts every 2 weeks until I hit 36 weeks when they'll be every week! Everything is going by so fast. Now my dilemma is trying to figure out daycare. My 2 yo son is in a wonderful daycare bUT they don't care for infants. I'm not sure if I should pull him out and put then both in 1 daycare or separately. Decisions decisions.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Carebear, you should have plenty of time. From my experience, everyone waits until the day before or the day of to buy shower gifts. I was so upset because I thought no one was coming to my shower because there weren't any purchases on my log. In reality everyone was just procrastinating. Also I recommend waiting to buy stuff until after the shower. Both for the reason listed above AND because you'll likely have a lot of stuff to exchange. We had a lot of duplicates because people didn't check stuff off the registry as they made purchases. One particular gift we got FIVE TIMES. Lol! We also had a lot of people stray from the registry and buy stuff that we already had from hand-me-downs of. After you return everything you don't need use your store credits to purchase what you didn't get from your registry. That's how we got some of our biggest purchases like the swing and jumper.

Bugg, that sounds awful. I'm so sorry to hear that!

Baby, could you go to an in-home sitter (either for both kids or just the new born)? Where I live you could drop your child off for $30 a day ( no matter the hours). Two children is about $45-50 a day. Just a thought.


----------



## cutieq

Baby, I'm on the daycare hunt now too. Soooooo expensive!


----------



## wantabby

What exactly am I looking for with Braxton Hicks? I have times where my stomach gets tight for 15-30 seconds, but I don't know if that is BH or Adaline balling up?!?!


----------



## cutieq

wantabby said:


> What exactly am I looking for with Braxton Hicks? I have times where my stomach gets tight for 15-30 seconds, but I don't know if that is BH or Adaline balling up?!?!

No clue but I'm interested in knowing the answer!


----------



## maryanne1987

wantabby said:


> What exactly am I looking for with Braxton Hicks? I have times where my stomach gets tight for 15-30 seconds, but I don't know if that is BH or Adaline balling up?!?!

Sounds like BH! I get them a lot now. A lot more than in my sons pregnancy. my tummy regularly through the day tightens up for about 15 seconds. It's not painful, more uncomfortable, and there's no regular pattern to it. 

Your probably all fed up of pictures but here's today's pic of little princess, more growth so I'm absolutly over then moon! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## yazzy

Lovely pic Maryanne, cute!

I didn't get many bh with my daughter but get a lot more with this one. To me it feels uncomfortable and your stomach goes all hard then after a short time it relaxes again. All very normal!

Just been catching up with everyone's comments. Good to see everyone doing well :)

We had a lovely weekend away, gorgeous weather and my little girl was able to spend the weekend on the beach :)

I did however manage to faint and completely pass out on Monday urgh. Think it was probably my low blood pressure and lack of fluid etc.


----------



## Christi85

Hi ladies!
I've been MIA too for a few days and I read all of your posts all at once. Hope I don't forget anybody.

Bug - congrats for passing the 3 hour GD test and very very sorry that you're in such pain! While 11 weeks is a short time really, when you're in agony it definitely feels like centuries ahead! Hope time goes by fast for you!

Ambiguous - sorry that you too are suffering! Hope time goes fast for you too!

Maryanne - cute little princess! So happy to be following her progress after all you've been through!! :flower:

To those who asked about Braxton Hicks - yes, it's definitely like the stomach is balling up for a few seconds and up to a minute or two and becomes rock hard. If it isn't rock hard everywhere, then it's probably not BH but rather the baby moving to an awkward position causing some irritation to the uterus, but it's not a proper contraction.

Regarding childcare - I haven't worried about it yet, as I'm self employed, work from home, and plan to be a stay at home mom 'till the end of the year/beginning of 2016. Thereafter I will probably ease back into work, part time to begin with. Depending on how easy or hard it proves to work with a baby at home, we thought we may hire a sitter to come over for a few hours a week while I'm in another room working. But that isn't happening until 2016 at the earliest, if it happens at all.

AFM - well, I had an interesting weekend to say the least. My BH felt like they weren't going away and/or that my stomach remained hard for long periods of time. So I felt compelled to mention it to my doctor and I ended up paging him Sunday morning. He asked me to go to the hospital to be hooked up to the machine and get checked just to be sure. I did and ended up being admitted. I stayed hooked up for several hours, during which it was revealed that very little of what I was experiencing was actual contractions, the rest was just irritable uterus, often caused by the baby moving close to my uterine wall. So that was good, but they still wanted to rule out preterm labor (while it's relatively uncommon, too many BH can sometimes cause thinning and shortening of the cervix). Anyway, so I had to have two vaginal exams 2 hours apart from each other where it was confirmed that my cervix was all nice and sealed up, plus an ultrasound to measure the length of the cervix (and it was still nice and long at 4.1cm). They also did a urine analysis for infections, which came back negative. So preterm labor was ruled out. Even so, they didn't want to let me go just yet :wacko:. They kept me overnight hooked up to the contractions machine, gave me an IV as dehydration can intensify contractions, and gave me a dose of Procardia which completely stopped any contractions for a good 10-12 hours. Monday morning my doctor came to visit me, he said all is good and that he wouldn't put me on Procardia, unless I started having many contractions in the future, in which case I am to go back to be checked again. As in, better be safe than sorry. He said I could start magnesium if I wanted (it often helps with contractions) and that I should have lots of fluids and plenty of rest every single day, plus avoid stress and make sure I empty my bladder regularly (a full bladder can also trigger contractions). I was discharged a couple hours later on Monday morning. And that was the end of my little adventure. Now I wonder if I should have even bothered as the whole hospitalization thing felt beyond ridiculous after they ruled out preterm labor, but at least they were able to put my mind at ease, and at least now I'm much better at distinguishing real Braxton Hicks from other things after looking at the patterns on the machine and comparing them to what I was actually feeling (though sometimes it's very difficult and I still have a hard time on occasion - the feeling can be extremely similar).

In other news, pretty excited to be 27 weeks today and into the third trimester! :thumbup: Just 10 short weeks until the baby is considered full term and 'allowed' to come out :haha: (though I'd rather he waited at least until week 38, as my Mom is coming over all the way from Greece when I will be 37w5d, so it will be better if she's already here for baby's arrival). Also, I've started some market research and plan to officially begin baby shopping within the next 2 weekends :flower:


----------



## Bug222

So cute Maryanne!

Wow what an eventful day Christi! Glad everything turned out ok!

Oh yikes Yazzy! I hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## carebear1981

Maryanne- I'll never be tired of picture updates!! Yay that she's growing well!!

Yazzy - glad u enjoyed your weekend and hope you have no more episodes of passing out!! Plenty of rest and lots of fluids!

Christi - glad you got checked out and everything looked good :) hope your little guy waits for your mom to fly in! 

I haven't started looking into childcare. Luckily I won't need it till Sept 2016. Though I did watch a news segment on the costs of childcare... ew...


----------



## Christi85

Wow yazzy, somehow I missed your post. Sorry to hear about your fainting. Hope you're feeling better now. Be sure to always stay hydrated and munch on something every couple of hours - that will keep your blood sugar at good levels. Also be careful not to get up too fast and when you feel particularly tired, lie down if at all possible. Hugs and hope it doesn't happen again :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Yazzy, I hope that doesn't happen again, how scary. 

Christi, how intense your time at the hospital. I'm glad all is ok with you and baby


----------



## yazzy

Thanks girls, hopefully just a one off...think it scared the oh more!

Christi wow 27 weeks and third tri...exciting! Like you I am going to start getting a few bits around 30 weeks. After already having my daughter though we have all the big things so it's more her bedroom I'm desperate to start. 

Bug I'm so sorry to hear about your back pain. I know how awful sciatica is, let alone adding to that with bits fusing together.

Baby is definitely getting bigger, I can feel him/her's bum or legs well above my belly button this morning.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hi friends....I'm here. I've been reading all your updates but lurking. Sorry! 

I can't believe we are all in or near third trimester already. I felt like this would be the pregnancy that never ends (though I was terrified of it ending for the first, oh, six months or so) and now...here we are, getting close to the finish line. Preparing rooms, buying things- I'm even starting to think about labor and delivery. I think this may actually be happening. Crazy!!


----------



## confuzion

Christi - crazy about your hospital stay! Sounds like they may have been a little over cautious but better safe than sorry! Glad everything is ok.

Yazzy - I second the other ladies, plenty of rest and fluids! Hopefully it doesn't happen again!

maryanne - lovely to see your little girl and hear she's still growing :) What a relief!!

mrsGH - I KNOW! I thought this pregnancy was going to DRAG but it's flying! It may slow down as we start getting more and more achy though. My backaches and sleep woes have definitely begun hmph.

Passed my GD test with 'perfect' numbers according to my midwife :D. But I've got anemia and was told I need to get my iron up before delivery :(. Started supplements today but just afraid I won't get the numbers up in time. The last time I was anemic, it took a few months to replenish my stores (I had a very big bleed with one of my losses that caused it).

Anyone else been diagnosed with anemia? Or am I a lone wolf on this one?

Haven't had BH I don't think. Or maybe I have and haven't felt them? I've felt mild cramps but not really any tightening sensations so I'm thinking no?


----------



## yazzy

Confusion I'm going to see if I can get a blood test for my iron count this week. Starting to feel drained, tired and short of breath and had to take supplements when I had my daughter. Luckily I did as I lost a fair bit of blood during delivery so taking iron tablets helped.


----------



## Christi85

Congrats on passing your GD test confuzion! :thumbup:

I don't have anemia as such, but my numbers for red blood cells were just below the normal minimum, so maybe a slight anemia (very common in pregnancy by the way). I wasn't told to do anything about it and I'm not going to take extra iron (my prenatals already contain iron), but I'll be increasing my consumption of iron rich foods. If you are going to take extra iron, I'd recommend Floradix. It's liquid, easy for the body to absorb and non constipating, and a very healthy supplement to take without the side effects of common iron supplements. It's also mixed with herbs for an extra boost in your vitamin B complex. I took it for a couple of months after my D&C for my loss (I was slightly anemic again back then, as I bled/spotted for a whole 6 weeks after the procedure and then I got my first period which lasted for a whopping 11 days, so my body was bleeding/spotting for almost 2 months continuously!) and it worked wonders! Within days of taking it, my energy levels were up and my color was the healthiest it'd been in a long while. If it turns out I do have to supplement with more iron during this pregnancy, I'm definitely doing Floradix again.

My GD test results were uploaded on my patient portal yesterday, and it turns out my reading was 104 with a normal range of between 85 and 140, so more or less in the middle. I was happy about that :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats to you both on passing GD tests!! 

No anemia here. I've been feeling pretty good since my morning sickness went away a month ago. Except for heartburn! No matter what I eat and even if I don't eat 2 hours before bed. Still get it every time I lay down. 

I'm so excited we're all in or near the third tri too :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

I take the Floradix too- easy on the tummy

I'm not currently anemic (thanks to the iron) but my platelets are low- same thing happened with DS and in both of my losses so it just seems that my platelet counts don't like pregnancy


----------



## cutieq

Also not anemic but she said my iron levels were low but not low enough for supplements. She told me to eat more leafy greens and red meat.


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on everyone passing their gd tests, I have to have mine monday, not looking forward to it :( they don't do them as standard here but as my diabeties is in my family apparently I need to be tested. 

I'm sorry to hear about your hospital stay Christi, hope your ok now! 

Hope your feeling better too yazzy, that must have been really scary. I feel faint sometimes but I'm lucky that i haven't passed out this pregnancy. 

I'm in third tri! I actually can't believe it! Never ever thought I'd get this far. I really can't get my head around it. Never thought we would be blessed with another take home baby. It's all very overwhelming but exciting!!


----------



## babyfeva

I failed my 3 hour glucose test! Im so angry and sad. :(


----------



## Christi85

babyfeva said:


> I failed my 3 hour glucose test! Im so angry and sad. :(

So sorry to hear that babyfeva! :hugs:
It's understandable to feel this way. Does this mean they've now diagnosed you with GD? How do they intend to deal with it? I know two ladies who had GD during their pregnancies and both managed it by following a stricter diet (cutting down on sugar and carbs) and not much else. At the end of their pregnancies they were both fine GD-wise and they both delivered at term - one was induced for unrelated reasons, the other one went into labor on her own, but both ended up having natural deliveries.


----------



## Bug222

:( I'm sorry babyfeva - what is the next step?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry babyfeva, like christi said don't be too upset. I've known a lot of women with gd and all went on to have healthy babies. Think it's only a big issue of it's left untreated. I'm still sorry your going through the stress of it though. Hugs.


----------



## yazzy

Sorry to hear that babyfeva, I hope it can be managed easily.

I ended up booking in with the midwife to have a check up and all seems ok so that's good. She did a full blood count just to check and will re-do it at my 28 week appointment. What was great was that I saw the same midwife that did the majority of my appointments when I had my daughter and she remembered me.


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry babyfeva :( not sure of the next steps either but if you are now diagnosed, that it's easily manageable. 

Glad you got checked yazzy and everything is good.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: babyfeva. As Christi85 said, I think it's just stricter diet and more exercise right? I know that's a pain in the butt to be forced to do, but we're getting close to the finish line!


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks for all the support ladies. So, yes I have GD. I met with a diabetes counselor today. I basically have to control my carbs and increase my activity to control the blood sugar levels. I'm bummed but I will do what I have to do. :)


----------



## cutieq

Leaky boobs? All of my 28w emails mention them but mine are pretty normal, not even sore. Anyone experiencing this at 28w or close?


----------



## Christi85

cutieq said:


> Leaky boobs? All of my 28w emails mention them but mine are pretty normal, not even sore. Anyone experiencing this at 28w or close?

Yup, I've had leaky boobs on and off since week 19 :wacko:
At first it was once every 2-3 weeks for several weeks, but in the past couple of weeks I've been getting them once/twice a week. Not huge leaks, just small stains on my T-shirt. Not everyone gets them though and that is normal too - and it means nothing about your milk production post partum :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

no leaky boobs for me! Just HUGE boobs lol


----------



## cutieq

Mine had a huge growth spurt and then nada. Really not even sore or sensitive. I guess I'm thankful for it, I was just wondering when they would start to prepare for bf.


----------



## Christi85

Cutie, my boobs have also stopped growing since the first trimester. I went up two sizes by the end of the first tri, and they've grown very little ever since (I also never had huge boobs to begin with). They do sting at times, and that's often (though not always) associated with them leaking. Usually if they sting a lot and that lasts for several hours, I eventually end up seeing a small leak on one or both sides. Everyone's body is different :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Mine didn't grow, they just got heavier. And I found a stain on one of my t-shirts that I wear to bed so looks like I did spring a leak... once


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad they are monitoring you babyfeva, I imagine it's a nuisance though. Watching your diet and more exercise must be tough in the last tri. I have my gtt test today, this not eating malarky is hard :( 

Yep leaky boobs for me too, since about 22 weeks. Although don't have the massive preggo boobs I was looking forward to. Haven't grown at all in that department.


----------



## yazzy

No leaky books here, I didn't with my daughter either. They have grown though...The oh has commented lol!

Can't believe we are all in or getting so close to the 3rd tri eeek exciting!


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Glad they are monitoring you babyfeva, I imagine it's a nuisance though. Watching your diet and more exercise must be tough in the last tri. I have my gtt test today, this not eating malarky is hard :(
> 
> Yep leaky boobs for me too, since about 22 weeks. Although don't have the massive preggo boobs I was looking forward to. Haven't grown at all in that department.

Best of luck on your test.


----------



## maryanne1987

Need the test repeated :( I fainted before they could do the second blood test. So now have to do it all over again Friday. I blame having to stand for over an hour in the busiest waiting room as all the seats were taken on a baking hot day. Very upset over it.


----------



## Bug222

Oh no Maryanne that is awful! I can't believe no one offered you a seat!


----------



## Christi85

Bug222 said:


> Oh no Maryanne that is awful! I can't believe no one offered you a seat!

Ditto, unless everybody else in the room was also pregnant/needed to sit. Sorry it went so wrong Maryanne! Hopefully Friday will go much better :flower:

Babyfeva - glad you are being monitored. Everything will turn out fine, I have no doubt :flower:


----------



## wantabby

So sorry to those with GD issues!! That is what the tests are for, and with treatment everything should be fine!! 

Cutie, my boobs haven't leaked since the clogged milk duct drained, but they have been getting fuller/sore the past week or so. I also have noticed dry whitish crusty (I imagine it's dried milk) on my nipples.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. It was a general waiting area but was filled to the brim. I didn't mind standing, just annoyed me that there was so many elderly people left standing who needed a seat and no one attempted to move to let them sit. I hope I pass Friday's test though, I feel like I spend enough time at the hopital without anymore being added to it :(


----------



## carebear1981

Some people!! I hope they all felt like total arseholes allowing a pregnant woman to faint because they wouldn't let you have a seat. It's like on buses, elderly, disabled and pregnant should be able to bump anyone out of a spot. 
Glad you are ok and hope Friday goes well for you.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Anemic- yes. Low enough that they ordered supplements, but I'm poorly compliant at best because they constipate me to the point where I get anxiety when it's time to poop- I need to probably take a colace or two every day, then start up again. I know the iron will benefit me in the long run but I don't imagine bleeding profusely from the rectum will be too helpful. 

Leaky boobs- yes to this also, though not a crazy amount. just a drop or two here and there, or little crusties when I take my bra off.


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, what a horrible experience. I hope all goes better on Friday.


----------



## carebear1981

Looks like I'll be doing my GTT on June 30th. Couple weeks away still. 
My appointment with my OB went well. I've gained 5lbs in the 5 weeks since I last saw her. She said that was perfect!
I also start seeing her every 2 weeks now which was a shock! I didn't think it was so soon!


----------



## Bug222

Glad to hear it went well Carebear!!


----------



## yazzy

Carebear glad all went well. Good you see someone regularly now.


----------



## maryanne1987

Really glad all went well carebear! 

Well need to repeat the gt test. Results came back inconclusive as they were almost an hour late taking my second bloods. I officially give up. Have to go again next Thursday. It better go smoothly this time or I'm gonna scream, this will be the third time I have to fast now, and it's hard work! Lol. Been put in iron supplements though. Not really sure why. But I do feel better now I'm taking them :)


----------



## carebear1981

That sux maryanne!! Hope the third time is lucky!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks carebear! I really can't believe my luck sometimes. I didn't know weather to laugh or cry today when they said it needed repeating! Gotta try and see the funny side of things though.


----------



## Christi85

Ugh, Maryanne, I can't believe your bad luck with this GD test! :wacko:
I'm so so sorry and I really hope the one you take next week finally goes smoothly and you pass it, so that you never have to think about it again :hugs:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

OMG maryanne! I have to be honest, I'd be pretty pissed at having to take it over again just because they were late drawing the sample!


----------



## Bug222

Oh Maryanne you can't catch a break with this test!! Fxd the third time is the charm!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mrsgoodhart said:


> OMG maryanne! I have to be honest, I'd be pretty pissed at having to take it over again just because they were late drawing the sample!

I was! Absolutley livid as I kept asking would the test being late effect the results and they said no. Hopefully though next Thursday will be the end of it. Cant come quick enough. 

Are any of you suffering with swollen ankles/feet/legs at the moment. Mine are like balloons :( I mean ive never seen anything like it. Clinic assured me it's nothing to worry about though, hoping it's just the super hot weather. I literally fit in none of my shoes today!


----------



## cutieq

My feet swell occasionally. I got new cushiony ballet flats and limit my wearing of flip flops. Also elevate your legs periodically throughout the day.

Doctors are so funny how they all say different things. Mine wouldn't even let me leave the office because they were afraid I would miss the hour and have to start over.


----------



## yazzy

Maryanne I really hope everything goes well on Thursday and that's the last of it!

I've not had any swelling yet, with my daughter I think I had a little bit near the end. I do feel a lot more achy though all around my pelvis, front and back. 

We got a new kitten yesterday, my mum shows and occasionally breeds Devon Rex cats and my daughter just got so attached to one of the boys...so the oh gave in and he came home with us last night. So we now have a new member of the family :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Not a whole lot of swelling for me yet. I've only had a couple instances where I've swollen a lot and both involved a lot of activity on a very hot day. Lots of water (and then peeing) and I was good to go. I did have to take off my wedding and engagement rings and move up a size (I found decent quality fake stuff pretty close in looks to my real set) but that's probably more the 20 lb/9 kg I've gained than anything else, and there's still plenty of wiggle room anyway. 
My ankles are usually a tiny bit puffy with some pitting at the end of a work night, but it goes away after I've had the chance to nap a couple hours. 

Pics of the new kitty, yazzy?? I love baby animals :) my husband has been begging for another puppy, supposedly to "entertain" the one we have when we're all busy with the baby- I veto the suggestion every time. At least baby poop is contained with a diaper, our dog is a year and a half old and is only just now semi-reliably potty trained! I don't even want to think about having to bend over (and all the embarassing grunting noises that come with it) and clean up puppy messes hugely pregnant or newly postpartum! 
(but if someone else would do it I might be game- who doesn't love puppies??)


----------



## carebear1981

I've had swelling on humid days but it doesn't stick around. There was a woman in my prenatal class last week, she said her ankles and feet were permanently swollen. She was due in July so a bit further along. 

I second the kitty picture!! I love baby animals!!


----------



## Bug222

No swelling for me- I was luckily with my son and dint get any despite having pre-e so hopefully I can avoid it again. 

Congrats on the new fur baby yazzy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it's not just me, i didn't know it was possible for my feet to swell this much. Although I've moaned so much about them that dh has gone out to buy me a foot spar so I'm feeling happier about my swollen feet now lol. 

Awww a new kitty! I agree, post a pic! My dh and son want a new puppy, but they want a new foundland and they are huge! I've put my foot down And said no and feel like such a meanie but don't want to be potty training a pup while heavily pregnant or have a pup chewing up the house with a newborn around. I'm a dog trainer so there's always dogs here messing up the place as it is.


----------



## yazzy

I'm hoping a pic of my daughter and our new kitten Hugo shows up. ..

Maryanne I'm a dog trainer too, but oh having a kitten is just soo much easier lol. 3 large dogs at home is enough for me, no new pups for a while!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150612_120413.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bug222

Too cute! 

Ok two dog trainers... One of you want to come over and convince my beagle to stop digging up my garden hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

Adorable yazzy! I have three cats and a dog and a abandoned jackdaw we are fostering till it's better. No more animals for us for now! The cats rule the house, even the dog is afraid of them! Lol

Bug I would but I need to train my son to stop digging up my garden first lol.


----------



## Bug222

Hahaha- I have a patch in my garden than my son regularly digs up


----------



## carebear1981

Yay! Cute kitty yazzy! Your daughter looks so happy :)

I have 2 cats and a dog. DH is allergic to dogs but I had her before I met him so she stays :) she'll be my last dog tho :( she's 9 but she's very healthy so hopefully she'll be around several more years. DH is so used to her his allergies aren't too bad. My dog digs too mostly just in summer. She does it so she can lay on the cool earth she just dug up.


----------



## wantabby

I haven't had any real swelling to speak of. Ankles mainly, and after I sleep it's gone. I have invested in a maternity support belt, it's a cheapy from Fred's but I like it. It definitely helps my back! I go Thursday for an appointment, & @ 32 weeks I'm booking a 4d Ultrasound session. My MIL paid for it (woop!) 

Cute fur baby Yazzy, I have been having a time with mine (chihuahua & maltipoo) I am considering sending them to my mother's until after the baby is born. I can't keep up with them well (I work 6 days per week) and it seems like they have lost all control of their bodily functions..lol!


----------



## Christi85

How's everyone doing/feeling?
Any upcoming appointments?

I'm sore for big parts of the day nowadays and finding it harder and harder to do even simple things, which is kind of a surprise seeing as I'm not that big still :wacko: Sleeping is also much harder nowadays and I still haven't found a maternity pillow that works well for me (I'm quite petite and they're all huge :shrug:).

My next OB appointment is on July 7 and I have also scheduled my big 3rd trimester scan for July 14 at 32 weeks. Can't wait :happydance:

Also, we now have the baby's bassinet and his changing table/dresser at home and are also waiting for the crib and travel system we've ordered to be delivered. Once all these are here and put in place, I hope I can start shopping for some of the smaller things too (clothes, nursing bras, burp cloths - that sort of things).


----------



## Bug222

I had a routine appointment today. Interestingly I have actually lost weight since my last appointment. On to every two week appointments at the maternity clinic now- and will meet the OB who will do the c-section at a separate appointment July 17th. I should know what my surgery date is within a few days of that meeting.


----------



## cutieq

Bug, I start my 2 week appointments too. 

Feeling pretty good. BH have picked up a bit and I feel like my tummy weighs a ton. I think I'm at waddling stage somehow but feeling good. Just over 10 weeks to go!


----------



## carebear1981

My next appt is June 30th. I'm on 2 week schedule already. Not sure if we get a third tri ultrasound in Canada. I think only if they think something is wrong. Not sure though. 

My bump has been really sore the past 2 days :cry: especially at the top of the bump. It feels like I should have bruises all over but there isn't. I was comparing my 27 week photo with my last one at 24 weeks and it's much bigger and higher. He must have had a growth spurt. I also had a few stretch marks show up yesterday :brat:


----------



## Bug222

I was just commenting to my husband how sore the top of my bump is Carebear! It's like my skin can't stretch fast enough! We don't get third tri u/s done in BC unless there are concerns.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh good! I figured I wasn't the only one with a sore bump. Nice to hear I'm not alone. It sure stinks tho!


----------



## babyfeva

Saw my diabetic counselor today and am still figuring out how to manage my GD. I will see my doctor on July 6 then an ultrasound on July 24. My babyshower is on July 18 so looking forward to that. I've gained about 11-12 pounds which is crazy because I had gained a total of 48 pounds with my son. I'm getting tired a little easier now. Only 6 weeks to go before I start maternity leave.


----------



## maryanne1987

Still weekly scans for me so I'm guessing it will be that way right up till she arrives now. She's growinng so much though, I can't believe she's doing so well when a few weeks ago we were looking round the early baby unit thinking she would need to arrive early.

I have the sore bump too. No stretch marks yet though which is mad as when I had my son I was covered by now. Maybe cause my tummy has been through this before I will escape them, well I'm hoping so anyway lol. Im at the waddling stage too. Finding being on my feet for too long very uncomfortable now.

My baby shower is on the 9th and I'm so excited. Never had one with my son, my family and friends have gone all out and I feel very lucky indeed.

Failed the gd test :( after all that nonsense but at least I won't need to repeat it. Just gotta have a chat to my consultant monday about what I need to do to stay healthy now.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you failed after all that! :flower:

My shower is August 23rd. Feels so far away. I have a week holiday starting July 5th which I'm soooo looking forward to!


----------



## Christi85

Sorry about your GD test Maryanne! :flower: At least now you know and you'll be managed properly. Glad to hear your little one is doing so well :flower:

Glad to hear all of you ladies are doing well and that many of you are planning baby showers!! :flower:
Bug - I'm envious about your more frequent appointments! I thought I'd have one every other week once I hit the third trimester, but nope. Mine are still every 4 weeks until week 35. From then on, they become weekly. That's how my OB's practice does it :shrug:

Question about sore bumps: I have a lot of soreness as well, except mine is not at the top of the bump, but rather at the bottom. It is also kinda like a burning sensation, sometimes in the lower abdomen, sometimes in the back, sometimes both, and mainly on the right side (where baby usually hangs out). Is anyone else experiencing this? Somehow I got it into my head that it may be a UTI/bladder infection (though no other obvious UTI symptoms), but I got it pretty bad last night after I got up to pee. As soon as my bladder was empty that burning pain started both in the lower abdomen and in the lower back and it took a while for it to go away. That's what got me thinking 'could it be something else other than pregnancy discomfort/baby lying on my right side/me carrying low?'. On the other hand, I've had a few urine cultures through this pregnancy and all were negative (including the one I had at the hospital less than 3 weeks ago), plus all the basic urine testing they do at the OB's office at every appointment has always been normal. That being said, none of these samples has ever been first morning urine, so not sure how concentrated any of these might have been :wacko: Any input or experiences welcome! 
I wonder if I should go out and buy one of these home test kits and use with first morning urine tomorrow and see if this shows anything different. If it does, I'll have to let my OB know immediately, though I know he'll be away this coming week. Hope he's still available to reach if needed, or that he has a stand-in doctor for urgent issues. 

Re 3rd trimester ultrasounds - I get short scans (just 1-2 mins) at my OB's office with every appointment, but I wanted to book the big scan at 32 weeks at the same place where they did my NT and anatomy scans a)because it was the recommendation of the doctor there, and b)because my OB is never as thorough as I'd like him to be with his scans. He only looks at the heart beat and amniotic fluid level, but never measures the baby etc., he just eyeballs. So I wanted a more thorough check on the baby, I wanted him measured and his weight estimated etc. etc. since the last time that happened was at 20 weeks and the anatomy scan. If my OB did more thorough scans, I'd most likely skip this 3rd tri scan at the other clinic.


----------



## yazzy

Good to hear how everyone is doing.

I have my next appointment on 30th June but then it's a 6 week wait until my appointment after that! 

I'll have a scan at 36 weeks but that is just to check my placenta has moved up and out of the way.

I know what you mean about the soreness bug and christi, I've had days like that. I do have a really achey sore pelvis most days now.


----------



## Bug222

Christi- interesting you mention about a burning pain. The other night I was in bed and got what I could only describe as a searing pain across my lower abdo. It got worse if I laid on my left (where baby hangs out). Lasted for a few hours then just disappeared.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sore top and bottom. More so the top though right at my ribs. I wouldn't describe mine as burning. More tired and sore carrying this extra weight around. There's a spot on my right side that is more sore than the rest. I think he likes to kick or hang out there


----------



## Christi85

Thanks ladies! You are making me feel better knowing I'm not the only one! :flower:

Carebear - what you're describing sounds a lot like what I have. Another way to describe it would be as if I had a really intense ab workout at the gym (of course I haven't done anything other than walking in aaaages :haha:), that kind of pain. It gets worse when I overdo it (which doesn't take much nowadays), or when I sit in an uncomfortable position for more than a few minutes etc. and it does tend to get much better or go away if I manage to sit comfortably for enough time or after a good night's rest (which is getting harder and harder to achieve nowadays :wacko:). I too get some pain higher up, but very occasionally. I did get some bad rib pain the other day on the left side, but it lasted all of 10-15 minutes and I haven't had it since, and on occasion I get this ripping pain in the belly button area - I always attribute it to skin stretching. I guess it has a lot to do with our anatomy, where the baby sits/lies, how we're carrying etc.

Still, I think I'll take the home UTI test with FMU tomorrow morning, just to get it out of my head, since I've never been tested with FMU (though I'd like to think they'd still spot something if it was bad enough). If positive, I'll have to ring the doctor asap to let him know and probably get further testing and/or a prescription. If negative, I guess I'll run with it since all my previous urine cultures have come back negative.


----------



## carebear1981

That's a good idea to check :thumbup: hope it comes back clear. 
Yes, you described it perfectly! How many more weeks left???? Lol


----------



## yazzy

Christi I must have just missed your post. I was trying to explain that 'burning' pain the other day!

Every so often I have a day of real soreness. A couple days ago it was my lower back and it just felt like a burning soreness that just wouldn't go away. The next day it had gone. I think it's all to do with spd etc.


----------



## Christi85

Thank you for your input ladies! You have made me feel much better, as always :flower:

I did take the AZO over-the-counter UTI home test this morning with first morning urine (well, urine that had been held in for 4 1/2 hours that is, I can't do a full night without a bathroom run nowadays :haha:) and it showed negative for nitrites, which is a very good thing, but showed traces of leukocytes (white blood cells), though not a positive. The manufacturer's recommendation for this kind of result was to repeat the test the next day with first morning urine and if the result is still the same, to let your doctor know. But nothing like the urgent tone the flyer had for positive nitrate results ('tell your doctor immediately'). So if I get the same result again, and given that my urine cultures from the lab have all been clear, I think I'll just mention it to my doc at our next appointment on July 7, but I won't take any urgent action.


----------



## cutieq

Just checking in. I trust everyone is doing well. 

Lots of movement, heartburn and pelvic girdle pain for me but I'm focused on the end result! 

2 showers coming up next week. How are you ladies?


----------



## carebear1981

Doing good! Lots of rib and back pain for me. OB explained my ribs are flaring out as the belly grows. I'm soooo loving the movements though. So strong now :cloud9: I could watch my belly dance around all day!
I'm off on vacation for a week. DH and I rented a cottage with my parents and aunt/uncle. So excited, feels like forever since I've had a vacation. Looking forward to getting in some swimming time. Though I'm sure it will feel funny with a belly. Hubby thinks I'll probably float more... I think I'll sink straight to the bottom :rofl:

Have a great time at your showers!!!


----------



## yazzy

All ok here thanks. Had a midwife appointment on Tuesday and measuring on track, next appointment is at 34 weeks then fortnightly. 
Being referred to physio for pelvic pain but have good days them a few days of limping along. 

I hope your baby showers go well cutie and have a good holiday carebear!


----------



## Christi85

Things here are ok too. Nothing newsy to report. Just a ton of baby shopping and enjoying the 4th of July long weekend :flower:

I have an OB appointment on Tuesday (my first one in 5 weeks), but I'll continue to be seen monthly until 35 weeks - thereafter the doc will start seeing me once a week.
But I do have my big 3rd trimester scan on the 14th at 32 weeks at a different clinic, so looking forward to that one - hopefully all will be good and we'll get to have some nice pics too :flower:
Hope everyone who is state-side enjoys the holiday weekend!

Have a great vacation carebear! :flower:

Yazzy- glad you had a good appointment and sorry to hear about your bad pelvic pain. Hopefully doing some physio will help you feel better. :flower:

Cutie - have a great time at your showers!


----------



## maryanne1987

All I good with me. Bump is absolutley massive now, measuring for 42 weeks, haha! I must admit I love my huge round tummy though. Little lady is still growing well, don't want to get to confident but looks like she may be staying in till term now :) although I have noticed my Braxton hicks episodes getting stronger over the last week. On occasions they have been pretty painful. Hoping that's normal. 

Enjoy your vacation carebear! 

Hope you feel better soon yazzy! 

Good luck for your scan Christi! 

Enjoy your showers cutie! Mine is this Thursday, cannot wait!


----------



## babyfeva

Have fun at your showers!!


----------



## babyfeva

Post a pic of your belly! Have fun at your shower!


----------



## babyfeva

Let us know how your appointment goes on Tuesday as well as your scan. I have an OB appointment on Monday and a scan on July 24.


----------



## babyfeva

I hope that your pelvic pain eases up a bit. Glad to hear your appointment went well.


----------



## babyfeva

carebear1981 said:


> Doing good! Lots of rib and back pain for me. OB explained my ribs are flaring out as the belly grows. I'm soooo loving the movements though. So strong now :cloud9: I could watch my belly dance around all day!
> I'm off on vacation for a week. DH and I rented a cottage with my parents and aunt/uncle. So excited, feels like forever since I've had a vacation. Looking forward to getting in some swimming time. Though I'm sure it will feel funny with a belly. Hubby thinks I'll probably float more... I think I'll sink straight to the bottom :rofl:
> 
> Have a great time at your showers!!!

Enjoy your vacation. Sounds so relaxing!


----------



## Christi85

Quick update: had my OB appointment today. All is good - baby, heart rate, amniotic fluid, umbilical cord were all checked and found to be good. Baby was transverse today, basically lying on his back. But there's still plenty of time for him to flip - doctor told me most babies flip sometime between 32 and 36-37 weeks.
I'm up almost 13lbs. since the beginning of pregnancy. My OB also gave me a referral to a local pediatrician who he uses for his own daughter, so I'm going to check him out, possibly do a prenatal consultation, and if I like him, register the baby with his practice. 
My next OB appointment is on Aug. 4 at 35 weeks, and I will be seen weekly thereafter. But I do have my big scan next week, where the baby will be measured, weight estimated and everything will be looked at very thoroughly, so I will update again then.
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So quiet here lately :) 

Glad your appointment went well, Christi! Harrison was transverse for a couple weeks, I was assured he had plenty of time to flip, and then he did flip after my last appointment. Nice to be able to breathe again!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all went well Christi! Bet you can't wait for your scan now. I look forward to my weekly scans, it's amazing how fast they grow. 

Time seems to by flying by now. Went pram shopping yesterday, and today we are putting up the crib. I think it's just finally hitting home that we are having a baby. Think I've been too scared to accept it before now. Still nervous but actually starting to believe this little princess will be coming home with us :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Quick update: had my OB appointment today. All is good - baby, heart rate, amniotic fluid, umbilical cord were all checked and found to be good. Baby was transverse today, basically lying on his back. But there's still plenty of time for him to flip - doctor told me most babies flip sometime between 32 and 36-37 weeks.
> I'm up almost 13lbs. since the beginning of pregnancy. My OB also gave me a referral to a local pediatrician who he uses for his own daughter, so I'm going to check him out, possibly do a prenatal consultation, and if I like him, register the baby with his practice.
> My next OB appointment is on Aug. 4 at 35 weeks, and I will be seen weekly thereafter. But I do have my big scan next week, where the baby will be measured, weight estimated and everything will be looked at very thoroughly, so I will update again then.
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Great update! Glad all is well with you and baby. Can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## babyfeva

I had my OB appt yesterday and am up 13-14 pounds from the beginning. Since I have gestational diabetes, my doctor wants to start seeing me every week. I will be alternating every week with either an ultrasound or a non stress test. I already have my first scan tomorrow to see how big baby is. I'm excited! My official last day of work will be August 6-can't wait :) I still need to register at my hospital as well as with my son's pediatrician. It's all moving so fast!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

it IS going fast! I think we may actually be having real live babies soon?? I know that sounds stupid but I was in a pretty harsh denial of reality until seriously like 28-29 weeks. It's only the last maybe month have I realized that, oh crap, this might be happening. 

and, as such, I've started to think about getting this little dude out. specifically, exactly how I'm going to do that. last time, I was induced. It was so long ago, I was young, and I had no idea how to advocate for what I wanted- not that I even knew what I wanted. this time, I'm older and hopefully wiser, and have more clear-cut expectations and desires from this labor and delivery experience. obviously, first and foremost, I just want to take home a healthy little baby boy. aside from that, I do not want induction and every intervention known to man like before. in the interest of trying to go drug-free (mind you I do NOT think there's anything wrong with drugs) I bought the 8 part Hypnobirthing Hub MP3 series by Kathryn Clark- pretty good reviews on it, and I'm eager to start using it.

What are all your thoughts on labor and delivery? these babies are going to HAVE to come out one way or another! lol


----------



## babyfeva

With my son, I waited until about 6-7cm's before I finally opted for an epidural. More than anything I was exhausted. Total labor was 31.5 hours! He was 9 labs 5oz. 

This time around I will try and go as long as I can without the epidural. I wished I would've tried some walking and moving around last time. I was in bed the whole time.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck with your scan babyfeva! 

I'm not sure how I will be giving birth yet. Final call will be at 35 weeks and then they will decide if the placenta has moved away from the cervix enough for a natural birth. Yesterday's scan showed it hasn't moved yet but I'm assured there's still time. Id ideally like the natural route over a section but long as baby is healthy and delivered safely that's all I really care about. Managed a med free birth with my son so would like to do that again although I was induced with him and I know I defo do not want that to happen again unless absolutley nessicery. It was an awful Experiance. I am older and wiser this time though so feel more able to take control and say what I want. A home birth is out of the question now but still hoping I might get my water birth.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm going to try for drug free as long as possible and my hospital has gas+air available so I may opt for that. My mom's labour's were less than a day so I'm hoping it runs in the family. In the end though, getting him out safe is all I care about. 

My vacation is going well. I had a little scare last night though. I was having cramps in my lower back and I had convinced myself I was leaking amniotic fluid. I have had a constant discharge my whole pregnancy. My doctor said it was fine as long as there was no blood. I just felt that it went kind of water-y so I was scared. I cried to go home. My husband did his best to calm me down and get me to sleep. I'm feeling fine today but taking it easy.


----------



## Bug222

i'll be finding out my c-section date after my consult with the surgeon on the 17th.


----------



## wantabby

Ohhhh.. I am with you ladies. It has hit me in the past week or so that I will have a little baby with me soon!! It's becoming real...&#55357;&#56842; This is my first birth, I don't really know what to expect. I do know I don't want to be induced, unless it will be better for baby. To many friends ended up with c-section after being induced. I think I will see how far I can go without meds. I am not terrified of the pain the only thing that freaks me out is the episiotomy or tearing.. eek!! &#55357;&#56880; I know it will all be worth it though! 

How is everyone feeling with bigger baby inside? She has been kicking the crap out of me and lodging her foot in my ribs. They are so sore!! Breathing is becoming more difficult and I find I have to stay cool, or I begin to swell.. &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## babyfeva

Carebear, try and take it easy. 

I had an argument with DH last night and worked myself up. I thought I was having an anxiety attac . He felt so bad for stressing me out.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hope your feeling better now carebear?

I must admit I'm starting to feel rather uncomfortable now since baby has moved head down and her head has engaged. I did panic but doctor said its normal and she can still move in and out of being engaged. Although her being engaged has put a bit of pressure on the cervix/placenta and which has caused a few small bleeds again which are scary :( I've really started waddling now though and all her kicks are right under my ribs. Really just want her here safe now!


----------



## cutieq

Good to hear from you all!

I'm planning to go natural but I'm open to meds. I'm going to give it my best shot but not have any hard rules. My birth plan is to not have them ask me about pain meds. Let me request them and if that times comes offer the light pain meds before the epidural. 

I've been struggling a lot with what I think is pelvic girdle pain. Moving hurts after I lay or sit for a long time. 

Measuring appointment tomorrow and I have 2 showers this weekend!


----------



## Christi85

Glad you had a good appointment babyfeva :flower:

Carebear - sorry to hear about your scare! Do take it easy for sure! Ever since I was diagnosed with an irritable uterus, I've been having scares every few days (pretty much every time my Braxton Hicks get more intense), so I've been taking it very easy in general. I think I won't relax completely until I reach 36-37 weeks. I'm looking forward to next week's big scan, where they will also check my cervix. If it's still at a good length, not effaced etc. (it was 4.1cm and closed back when I went to the hospital, but that was at 27 weeks) then I'll breathe much easier and will feel much more confident about my possibilities of making it to full term.

As for delivery, I'd rather avoid being induced as well. Since I've been doing acupuncture, if it comes to needing an induction (for non medical reasons, if for example baby becomes several days overdue), I'll probably give acupuncture a try first and only get medically induced if that doesn't work after a couple sessions. Same goes for helping the baby flip if he hasn't done so on his own, though if that doesn't work, I think I'll opt for a c-section rather than having the doctors try to turn him. I've heard way too many horror stories of babies getting injured in the process and at the end of the day, having a safe delivery and a healthy baby is the number one priority, like you ladies have said. So bottom line, I'm going to try for an unmedicated birth (hoping that my labor won't be long and tedious - in that case, realistically, I will probably need an epidural), REALLY hoping to avoid a c-section, but will also be open to all possibilities knowing that each labor is unique. 

Mrs G- I have purchased the 'Baby Stay In' MP3 by Hypnobabies to help with my irritable uterus and to try and avoid preterm labor and listen to it twice a day (it's half an hour long). It certainly helps me relax (I often sleep through all or parts of it :winkwink:), not sure what it's doing in terms of the actual goal, but I'm hopeful. I'll probably keep doing it until around week 36. Thereafter I may switch to one of their labor programs. Let us know how you like it and if you think it's working for you.

Wantabby - I'm also afraid of tearing and a possible episiotomy. Luckily most doctors nowadays try their hardest to avoid doing the tearing themselves and instead try lubricants and such to help avoid it. I've read that any natural tearing tends to heal much faster and better than doctor-induced tearing, so another reason to try for a natural birth :winkwink:.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks all, I do feel fine today so it was probably nothing to worry about and baby has been so active the past few days. It is definitely feeling very real. No rib kicks yet for me. I'm not sure he's ever gone in the head down position but I'm also a little bit behind... ugh end of september...

I tried pedal-boating today :rofl: didn't last very long. Just the way you sit and pedal is soooo uncomfortable with a belly! Ah well. I'm definitely not going to want to go back to work after this. My last day is August 28th so 7 weeks to go once I get back next monday.

Hope we all get the births we want :) and when the time is right! Preferably after 36 weeks!


----------



## carebear1981

babyfeva said:


> Carebear, try and take it easy.
> 
> I had an argument with DH last night and worked myself up. I thought I was having an anxiety attac . He felt so bad for stressing me out.

Hope you are feeling fine today as well :flower:


----------



## Christi85

Have you ladies found a pediatrician yet? I did tons of online and Yelp research in the past few weeks and I've shortlisted a couple of local peds to interview.

Hubby and I are interviewing my first choice next Friday - if we like her, we will go with her, at least to begin with. If not, there's another practice I've found that looks very good on paper, so they'll be the next ones to call for an appointment. I also called the office of the ped my OB recommended, but he doesn't offer prenatal consultation appointments. Reason given was that 'his practice has grown a lot and he doesn't have time for that', which I found to be a little off- putting. While this isn't a deal breaker in itself, I'd much rather know our pediatrician beforehand and find out if they'd be a good fit. Plus seeing them at the hospital for the first time seems a bit awkward to me for some reason. So at this point, I think we'll only go with him if we don't like any of the other doctors we interview in person (quite unlikely, as I'm not THAT picky). I'm not going to interview more than 2-3 doctors though, I think seeing too many would only confuse things. For now I'm hoping our first choice works out and we don't need to look any further.


----------



## babyfeva

Just came back from my ultrasound. Baby is estimated to be 5 pounds!! She's also head down. Go back on Monday for a non stress test.


----------



## cutieq

Christi, I have narrowed down my list too but haven't picked one.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow thats great babyfeva! Glad all went well!


----------



## Christi85

Great news babyfeva!! Wow, a big baby, huh :winkwink:


----------



## yazzy

Great to hear how you are all doing. 
Wow babyfeva that's a good weight estimation this early!
Christi we don't choose anyone for delivery here, unless you go private I guess. We just turn up at hospital and have our midwife and the doctor/consultants are there incase of any problems.

I'm hoping for a natural no drug apart from gas and air birth. With my daughter I did have an injection of diamorphine and it made me sooo sick so I'm not having that again. 
I'm going to start buying a few bits for my hospital bag soon, I feel so unorganised I just need to do something!


----------



## cutieq

Had my appointment today. Measuring at 31.5w and his heartbeat was great! 

All is well!


----------



## Christi85

Awesome news cutie!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Cutie!


----------



## yazzy

Greats news cutie!


----------



## carebear1981

Glad you had a good appt cutie and happy your ultrasound went well babyfeva! 

We're just using our fam doc for baby after he is born. 
Vacations is over :( back to work tomorrow... just 7 weeks left


----------



## Bug222

we just have a family Dr here- baby will just get added to the practice I already go to. Pediatricians are only used if there are issues. My son has a pediatrician due to some developmental issues so if this little guy ends up needing one we will just go to him.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

We're family doctor users here too- I love my doctor... she takes great care of myself and my older son, and sees all ages so baby will just go see her too!


----------



## wantabby

Glad you ladies had great appointments cutie && babyfeva (my little girl is healthy too..lol!) I go Friday to see how big she's gotten! I also have a 4d Ultrasound session on Wednesday! I'm so excited! I just hope she isn't too large to get good pictures! !


----------



## Christi85

Glad to hear you're all doing well!

Wantabby - good luck on your upcoming scan!

I have my big 32 week scan tomorrow (Tuesday) afternoon, so I'll update after that. Hopefully all will be good and we'll be able to get some good pictures of the little guy :flower:

As for pediatricians vs. family doctors, we don't even have a family doctor, so... I used to have one when I had an HMO insurance plan and it was obligatory to have one in order to get referrals to specialists (even though I ended up seeing her only twice or so that whole time), but ever since we changed insurance back in early 2014, I never bothered to find a new family doctor - just went to whatever specialist I needed to see at each given time. Hopefully the appointment with the ped on Friday will go well and we'll like her enough to want to register the baby with her practice.


----------



## Bug222

Enjoy your scan Christi!!!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Good luck at your scan Christi, looking forward to hearing an update!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck on your scans christi and wantabby!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Good luck ladies!! 

I'm picking the pediatrician this week. I seem to forget this guy could come next month so I have to get that done ASAP!


----------



## Christi85

Hi ladies,
Just back from my ultrasound. Baby is measuring on target (if not slightly ahead) and all is looking good. He was estimated to be around 4.5lbs which I thought was slightly big for 32 weeks, but then they say scan estimates are just that - estimates - and they can be wrong by up to 2lbs up or down, so not too concerned. Everything else looked absolutely normal too, including my cervix which measured at 3.6cm. This put my mind at peace, as it means my many Braxton Hicks aren't basically doing anything to shorten my cervix, bring on preterm labor etc. :thumbup:

There is a small possibility baby may have a slight problem with his urethra (I googled and I guess it's called hypospadia), as the doctor doing the scan tried to observe him peeing and he said the stream looked slightly wider than the narrow stream they ideally like to see, however the angle from which he was looking was quite awkward (he couldn't get a good enough angle), so it's not like we're talking about a definite problem here. Regardless, the doctor said that based on everything else looking good and normal, this baby is unlikely to have any problems of big concern. So I'm just going to keep it in the back of my mind that it could be a small possibility (doctor said this problem affects about 1% of male babies) but not worry too much about it now and see if there is such a diagnosis when he's born. Hopefully not, otherwise we might be looking at surgical correction between 3 and 18 months of age :wacko:. 

Other than, I'm really happy about how the scan went today and much more optimistic about making it to full term :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just back from my ultrasound. Baby is measuring on target (if not slightly ahead) and all is looking good. He was estimated to be around 4.5lbs which I thought was slightly big for 32 weeks, but then they say scan estimates are just that - estimates - and they can be wrong by up to 2lbs up or down, so not too concerned. Everything else looked absolutely normal too, including my cervix which measured at 3.6cm. This put my mind at peace, as it means my many Braxton Hicks aren't basically doing anything to shorten my cervix, bring on preterm labor etc. :thumbup:
> 
> There is a small possibility baby may have a slight problem with his urethra (I googled and I guess it's called hypospadia), as the doctor doing the scan tried to observe him peeing and he said the stream looked slightly wider than the narrow stream they ideally like to see, however the angle from which he was looking was quite awkward (he couldn't get a good enough angle), so it's not like we're talking about a definite problem here. Regardless, the doctor said that based on everything else looking good and normal, this baby is unlikely to have any problems of big concern. So I'm just going to keep it in the back of my mind that it could be a small possibility (doctor said this problem affects about 1% of male babies) but not worry too much about it now and see if there is such a diagnosis when he's born. Hopefully not, otherwise we might be looking at surgical correction between 3 and 18 months of age :wacko:.
> 
> Other than, I'm really happy about how the scan went today and much more optimistic about making it to full term :thumbup:

Great news on your scan!


----------



## carebear1981

That's great you had a good ultrasound christi :) 4.5 lbs sounds about normal for 32 weeks (I think). My ticker says baby is about 3 lbs at 30 weeks so :shrug:

I wouldn't worry too much on the urethra either. I'm sure your little guy is just fine. Those images are so distorted.


----------



## yazzy

Great news on your scan Christi and yes they can be out on weight estimates. They estimated my daughter would be 7 1/2 lbs but she was 6lb 1oz so they were quite far out.


----------



## wantabby

Awesome news Christi!! I'm sure his urethra is fine!! 

My 4D is in 4 hours!! I'm getting so excited! !


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Wantabby, have a great scan!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Christi- can I just say how amazing it is that you could actually SEE HIM PEEING to begin with?? holy crap! fingers crossed he has a perfectly normal little baby weiner and it was just a weird angle. 

How was your 4D, wantabby?


----------



## Christi85

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Christi- can I just say how amazing it is that you could actually SEE HIM PEEING to begin with?? holy crap! fingers crossed he has a perfectly normal little baby weiner and it was just a weird angle.
> 
> How was your 4D, wantabby?

Haha, I know right? :haha: This clinic has this color flow system in their scan where they can color anything and see it better against the black background of the scan. They saw him swallow some amniotic fluid earlier on, so they were like 'let's see if we can catch him pee as well' lol :haha::haha:
I'm also optimistic that he'll be perfectly fine. It was not a great angle, he was peeing in water (so how can you have a perfectly thin urine stream?? :wacko:) and this clinic specializes in high risk pregnancies, so they're super detailed and often over-diagnose just to be safe (just like the 'amniotic sheet' they found at my 20 week scan which was gone a week later!!). But we will keep it in the back of our mind as a small possibility (after all hypospadia is a condition that affects 1 in 100 newborn boys, so relatively common) and will ask whoever examines him at the hospital to pay extra attention to see if there's anything. If there is, luckily there is corrective surgery available, so we'll plan for that :shrug: 

Wantabby - hope your 4D scan went very well! :flower:


----------



## cutieq

You ladies get such detail! I get measured with a tape measure and a Doppler and that's it. I had to beg her to tell me his position last appointment lol.

5 more long weeks until maternity leave and then I'm free!!


----------



## carebear1981

I've got 6 weeks and a day left. Can't wait!!! 

I'm with you cutie, a tape measurer and doppler... that's it. Oh and a pee in a cup :rofl: Have another one of these appointments tomorrow... yippee...


----------



## Christi85

Well, at my check ups with my regular OB I don't get all that much either. I pee in a cup like you ladies, have my blood pressure taken by the nurse, and then the OB gives me a 2-minute scan. He doesn't measure the baby (just eyeballs his size) and only checks the heart rate and amniotic fluid levels, pretty much. Then I'm sent on my way :winkwink:

These detailed scans I've only gotten once per trimester and I have them at a specialized perinatologist/fetal medicine clinic. First one was the NT scan at 13 weeks, second one was the anatomy scan at 20 weeks, and now this one at 32 weeks. There won't be another big one unless any problems come up and my OB wants me to go back (his equipment is quite basic, so I can't have those with him), but hopefully not. Luckily my insurance covers those scans, otherwise I'd be looking at $600-700 out of pocket for each :wacko: They don't cover the 3D portion of the scans though, which they customarily do in that clinic in addition to the regular 2D scan (they claim it allows them to see things more clearly), so I've paid $50 out of pocket at each visit to have the 3D - could be worse :winkwink:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies, the scan went great! She got a lot of face shots. She has turned again so she is breach now, hopefully she will turn again since I've gotten my pics.. lol! The scan was totally elective and non diognostic so she couldn't tell me anything about her. Here is a pic of miss fat cheeks!


----------



## Christi85

Aw what a cutie wantabby!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mine hasn't turned either, although the doctor doing the scan said his head is already down (as in, lower than his body), but not in position yet. He said as long as he turns by 37 weeks, it's fine. To me he's looked like he's lying on his back in the last 2 scans, but I'm sure the docs know better :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

carebear1981 said:


> I've got 6 weeks and a day left. Can't wait!!!
> 
> I'm with you cutie, a tape measurer and doppler... that's it. Oh and a pee in a cup :rofl: Have another one of these appointments tomorrow... yippee...

yup thats my appointments too!

wantabby- so adorable! Those sweet little cheeks!


----------



## carebear1981

Aw sooo adorable wantabby!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I have a regular appointment tomorrow so we will see what her estimated weight is and make sure everything is still looking good.


----------



## wantabby

Just got done at the doctor. She has flipped head down again (Yayy! !) I thought I felt it last night.. She is weighing 4#14oz which is big, but normal for her. She is actually leveling out (thank God!) Her heart beat was 129, which freaked me out! But mg doctor said it was a good sign of her heart maturing. Next appointment is in 2 weeks! Eek!! &#55357;&#56880; it's getting close ladies!


----------



## carebear1981

Glad you had a good appointment wantabby!! 
I was so miserable after I had mine today. Baby is fine but my bloodwork didn't come back very good. My iron is low now and I failed the 1 hour glucose. So I need iron supplements and have to go do the 2 hour glucose test. But, I'm hoping the 2 hour goes well. I have to wait till Wednesday next week since I have a very busy Mon/tues at work. 
My belly measured about 31 weeks and I'm still maintaining a 1lb per week weight gain :happydance: baby's heart rate was 141 bpm which is the lowest it's been so far but still good. 
I'm also back there in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Bug222

Met the ob who will be doing my c-section today- he is great!!! Booking form will go in today so I should find out the date next week!!! :) :) :)


----------



## carebear1981

That's exciting!!! It'll be fun to know the exact day to count down to!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your scan went well Christi! Hopefully you have nothing to worry about, your clinic seem to be very thorough which is great! 

Awww what cute pictures wantabby!

Sorry your appointment didn't go great carebear. Hopefully the next one will go better! I'm on iron too. Think my levels were 101 and here they like them to be 110 or above. Been in the tablets a few weeks now and have so much more energy now. 

How exciting bug! Bet you can't wait to have a date now. 

I officially cannot wait to not be pregnant anymore now. Feeling huge and very uncomfortable. So ready to meet our princess now. The braxton hicks are so intense now that I actually thought I was in labour the other night. After a few hours hooked up to monitors though the contractions stopped thank goodness!

Anyone else using a birthing ball yet? I love mine!!


----------



## carebear1981

It does explain why I've been so lazy lately so I'm happy I'll be getting my energy back :)
I have an exercise ball I bought years ago. Who knew it would double as a birthing ball??? :rofl: haven't used it yet though but I'm glad I have it!


----------



## cutieq

I've been using my birthing ball!!


----------



## yazzy

Great scan pic wantabby!

Carebear you will feel a lot better when your iron levels are up. Mine are 11 which is just below the level they want but I haven't been offered any supplements.

Bug it's great you'll be getting your c - section date...must be strange knowing exactly when you will meet baby :)

Ummm I'm sorry if I've missed updates, I've read everybody's but now I can't remember everything when I'm typing lol!


----------



## babyfeva

Wantabby, beautiful picture of your baby. It's so clear!


----------



## babyfeva

I had my babyshower yesterday and it was so lovely! I had over 50 guests and got so many great gifts. Only 18 days left before my maternity leave. Can't wait!!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I can't wait to meet her in person!! I have been feeling increasingly uncomfortable. . More tired, achey, increased BH, pressure down below, and breathing is getting increasingly more difficult. (That could be due to the heat 112° heat index in Louisiana today!!) Oh and I have had my first true boob leak..lol!! How are you ladies holding up? ?


----------



## carebear1981

Yay for a great shower babyfeva!!

Doing good here. My little guy has been moving a lot the passed few days and still loves playing on my bladder. I've had increasing pressure down below for sure. I'm still carrying pretty low and still having trouble getting comfy for sleep but otherwise still in love and can't wait till he's here!!! :cloud9:


----------



## cutieq

carebear1981 said:


> Yay for a great shower babyfeva!!
> 
> Doing good here. My little guy has been moving a lot the passed few days and still loves playing on my bladder. I've had increasing pressure down below for sure. I'm still carrying pretty low and still having trouble getting comfy for sleep but otherwise still in love and can't wait till he's here!!! :cloud9:

I'm pretty much the same!


----------



## Christi85

Ugh - haven't been getting updates for days :wacko: Glad I checked. 

Babyfeva - glad your baby shower went so well! :flower:

Bug- exciting to be getting your c-section date soon! Do they have a plan for what happens if you go into labor spontaneously before the c-section date?

Wantabby - my baby's weight was estimated at 4lb 8oz at 32 weeks (though, based on conception I think he is a actually 1-2 days older, but I'm still keeping my LMP due date). I thought he was big for the dates, but they told me only by a little bit, like 58th percentile or so. I'd say though, don't get too caught up on those numbers - they're not an exact science and they can be way off, as they're only based on body measurements. I know women who were told to expect a very big baby and ended up having a small-ish baby instead, as well as women who had been told they were having a small one, only to end up with a 9lb baby :shrug: So I've been taking these estimates with a grain of salt.

Carebear - hope the iron supplements make you feel better :flower:

I'm generally ok. I have days when I feel great and days when I'm really uncomfortable. Baby is all over the place, it feels like. Sometimes I feel him REALLY low down, other times I feel him at rib level. I'm fairly sure he hasn't turned yet, though the scan doctor told me his head was down (lower than the rest of his body), but not yet in position. My next OB appointment isn't for another 2 weeks.

Interesting you ladies mentioned the birth ball - I briefly talked to my OB about labor at my last appointment and he told me half-jokingly not to bring a birth ball, because every patient of his who brings the birth ball ends up with a cesarean for some odd reason, lol :haha: I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't been doing anything whatsoever to prepare for labor yet and my work outs consist of a leisurely walk a few times a week, but usually quite short :blush:

In other news, hubby and I went to see a pediatrician last Friday. She was great and we loved the practice, but it turns out, they don't take our insurance :nope:. So we're at the point where we are crunching numbers to see if it's worth getting the baby a different insurance so that we can go to that practice, or just plain forget it and find another ped who will take our insurance (the ped recommended by my OB does, but I hate that he doesn't do meet-and-greets, so I'd be meeting him at the hospital for the first time if we went with him :wacko:).


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad the shower went well babyfeva! Anyone else had showers yet? We had ours last week. Was a beautiful day :) 

I'm just feeling fat and very uncomfortable now. The heat is killing me. I pee every few minutes, my feet are stupidly swollen, I feel like I can barely breathe and have the urge to clean everything in sight. Thank god the end is near Lol. My little lady has gone from being tiny to being huge, 5lbs4 :/ I'm guessing the gd is to blame but then her dad is big, 6ft5 so maybe she's following him. Consultant Friday to hopefully make a call in cesarean/natural/induction. Feeling nervous!


----------



## carebear1981

My shower is Aug 23. I'll be 36 weeks. Really hope it's not cutting it too close. A friend of mine did the same and went into labour the next day! It really was the only good weekend, we get so busy in summer. 

Good luck with your appointment maryanne!!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck for Friday Maryanne! Sounds like you're in good hands :flower:

No baby shower here - sad to say, I wouldn't have many people to invite. The only people who live relatively close to us who could come would be my mother in law and my sister in law and her husband. We do have some extended family within 1-2 hours' drive, but I doubt they'd be able to come, plus they're all middle aged and above :winkwink: ALL our friends live in other cities/states for work or studies, so nobody on that front either. And of course my own family they're all in my home country, though my Mom is coming to help me with the baby in less than 5 weeks' time and will be staying with us for more than 2 months. So yeah, no point in having a baby shower I thought. My MIL gave us a VERY generous check that pretty much covered all the big purchases (bless her!), then my sister-in-law and her husband also sent us a check to cover half the amount of the travel system we got, and my father in law (remarried and living 3 hours away) sent us some books and baby clothes. We also got a play mat as a gift from DH's grandparents and I know we'll be getting a few more presents from relatives and friends, plus some promised money from my parents and relatives in the home country. But for an actual shower, there would have been no point with most everyone living so far away :shrug:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Our first shower is tomorrow, with mostly family and a few friends invited. Unfortunately, MIL was kinda fixated on a certain venue and the only date left didn't work out for a lot of my friends, or even me to be honest. So my girls from work are giving me another in two weeks here at my house- I feel so lucky! Really looking forward to both showers. 

Plus, it gave me the motivation I needed to finish the baby's room so I'll have some sort of organization to put things away in.


----------



## cutieq

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Our first shower is tomorrow, with mostly family and a few friends invited. Unfortunately, MIL was kinda fixated on a certain venue and the only date left didn't work out for a lot of my friends, or even me to be honest. So my girls from work are giving me another in two weeks here at my house- I feel so lucky! Really looking forward to both showers.
> 
> Plus, it gave me the motivation I needed to finish the baby's room so I'll have some sort of organization to put things away in.

Enjoy your shower. I had mine today. Tons of fun but this mama is exhausted!


----------



## Christi85

Enjoy Mrs G! :thumbup:

Glad your shower went great cutie! :thumbup:

Maryanne - any news from your Friday appointment? Did you find out how you will be delivering?


----------



## carebear1981

Hope you have a good shower MrsGH!
And glad yours went well cutie!!


----------



## Bug222

Enjoy your showers ladies!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thanks ladies! We had a great time- my husband was forced by MIL to come and he even seemed to enjoy himself! he held my niece's 4 month old daughter for a while which of course was both adorable and amusing being that it's only maybe the 3rd baby I've seen him interact with....new fatherhood will be interesting.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Also- OMG carebear! I just noticed your ticker baby is on the second to last square! holy crap!


----------



## carebear1981

Eeeek! I know! Sooooo close to the end!! 
Glad ur shower went well! My DH has never held a baby before. At first it was because he was never really around babies but as he got older he decided he was going to wait to hold his own baby first so he avoids holding anyone's. I can't wait to see him hold ours!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hope all you ladies enjoy your showers. We decided not to have one this time as our DD will be 1 in August and with her everything we received/purchased was neutral, therefore no need to buy anything besides bibs and clothes. Plus did not want to burden people. Can't believe our little peanuts will be here soon. Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Christi85

Doing ok here but in kind of a bad mood because of a non-pregnancy related issue. We've been having home plumbing problems (main sewer line clogged, so now we only have one semi-functioning toilet (house has 2 bathrooms) that we've been told we can only use for #1 until everything gets fixed :wacko: DH works, so luckily he can use his work bathrooms for #2, while I will have to drive to our local mall if I need to :wacko: (luckily haven't needed a #2 yet today, and hopefully won't need one until things are fixed, which the plumber swears up and down it will be today :wacko:) Sorry for TMI :blush:
For now, I'm stuck at home waiting for plumber to come back. He came bright and early in the morning, identified the issue, told us he needs to do more complicated work (i.e. digging and installing a new pipe in the front yard and we'll have to take it from there depending on what he finds when he inserts the camera). But now this other guy who was supposed to help him has been called to another emergency job, so we're stuck waiting for him to finish and join our plumber to come and tackle our thing. Supposedly they'll be here in the next hour and plumber swears up and down it will be fixed today no matter what it is. Adding insult to injury, our cr***y home warranty company doesn't cover most of it, so as of now we expect to pay $1,400 out of pocket :growlmad: Then depending on what the actual issue is, if it can be cleaned through regular means, the home warranty SHOULD cover it, but if it's something more complicated like tree roots that will require partial pipe replacement, we might be looking at several thousand $$$ out of pocket :nope: (something similar happened to my SIL last year with tree roots and they had to cough up $6K :nope:). We only bought the house this past February and moved in in April, so I'm really disappointed with all the issues we've already had. I guess it's to be expected with older homes, but I do feel the previous owner (an old lady living on her own) hadn't taken any care of anything for years. Anyway, rant over and fingers crossed it will be fixed today!

Pregnancy-wise, not much that's newsy here. I don't have another OB appointment for another week, and I look forward to being seen weekly thereafter :flower: My Braxton Hicks have definitely picked up in the past week or so, making me really uncomfortable at times. For a few minutes the other day I thought the little one might have descended lower due to pressure I felt in the area, but a little while later it had gone away, so I'm afraid nothing much has happened. Guess I'll find out next week. I'm started to get antsy for him to move into position. 
Two things I am really excited about though: 1) I've made it to week 34 :happydance: Just 3 more weeks to full term! :happydance:
2) We finished all the baby shopping over the weekend, so that's a big relief. I still need to buy a couple things for myself (I need probably 2 nursing bras, lanoline cream for sore nipples just in case, and maxi pads for the fist few days postpartum after hospital discharge), but these should be a quick shopping run. I guess I will have to get fitted for the nursing bras though, and I've kept postponing that. 

What are you ladies doing about postpartum sanitary pads? I know the hospital provides them while you're there (my hospital has those disposable underwear with pads attached, should be very handy), but I'm still undecided about what to buy for home to use in the first few days after I'm discharged. I've heard some ladies swear by Depends, especially for the night, but it feels a bit much, so I wonder if I should just buy maxi pads and wear them double if needed in the beginning. It's hard to decide when you don't know how much bleeding to expect especially in that first week, and I know it varies among different people. Any insights, especially from second time moms-to-be are more than welcome! :flower:


----------



## Bug222

The first couple of days are the worst- but the hospital maternity pads were enough. You will tend to get to know your bodies pattern- a lot of women get big gushes when they breastfeed for the first few days due to the stimulation causing your uterus to contract then it eases off for a bit. I used just overnight maxis for a few days once home then just stepped it down to regular maxis. I do suggest getting some cheap big comfy panties that you dont mind tossing after just in case.


----------



## carebear1981

Good question Christi (sorry for your plumbing troubles)!! And thanks bug!

I'm having a really crappy day, so I won't start cuz I'll be typing a novel. It's mostly cuz I didn't get enough sleep last night so everything is pissing me off or making me cry. Hubby and work mostly. Hubby for no reason since it wasn't his fault the temperature was set too high in our house which is why I couldn't sleep. I was so angry with him cuz it somehow got set to 26 degrees celsius so I was sweating my butt off. Apparently the old person who owned the house had it programmed so it changed by itself. Didn't stop me from taking it out on DH. 
And I'm soooo mad at work. I'm so bored!! My manager seemed to take it as a surprise that I wasn't going to be doing anymore fieldwork when I've been saying for months I'm done at th end of July. It too much for a pregnant woman to be on her feet all day, carrying equipment around in this heat. So he kind of meanly told me he has nothing for me to do and I've been at my desk all day. He just doesn't get it, it seems. At least there's some women in my office who definitely understand. It doesn't help that I absolutely hate this company I work for too but it's really not the time for me to find another job... just 4 more weeks and 3 days till mat leave...

And there's my story... Woops! Guess it wasn't too long ;)


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I'm glad you had good showers Bug && Mrs.G!! 

I had one surprise shower, it was nice. My mother put it on a few weeks ago when I traveled to see her. (About 7 hours away) I need to get motivated with her room, we have everything we need as far as furniture (finished up this weekend). We just need to empty her room/hubby's office & weight room, paint and set up. I am afraid if we wait too long I won't be much help. I had to go to L&D last night due to continual contractions and increasing back pain. I had toughed them out for about 24 hours, but when they became 10 mins apart with back pain it worried me. The nurse said they were reactive contractions and they needed to be stopped. No dilation occurred though ( thank goodness! ) They put me on a drip, that didn't do it, then gave me potassium, that didn't do it,3-4 hours later they gave me a shot of meds and they stopped immediately. They aren't sure what caused it, the only thing they found was low sodium, albumin, and potassium in my blood. They told me to start drinking powerade I generally only drink water. So I am just trying to take it easy now. Only a few more weeks and we will all have our LOs!! 

Sorry for the long post! lol!


----------



## Christi85

Sorry about your work situation carebear :hugs:
I hate it when managers show such luck of understanding and compassion and are such jerks! Luckily 4 more weeks and you'll be done with them for quite a while. And when your life with the new baby has settled some, you may decide you want to look for another job. 

I will be starting my 'maternity leave' (from myself since I'm self employed :haha:) in about 2 weeks' time, on week 36. I figure this will be a good time to put my feet up for a while until the craziness our little bundle of joy will bring. Though I've reduced my work hours and workload ever since my June hospitalization, when I was told to take it easy to not 'irritate' my irritable uterus (that could cause preterm labor in a worst case scenario). 

Sorry about your adventure wantabby! Glad your contractions didn't cause any cervical changes though, but I know how scary it can be (I had something similar to that when I was admitted back in June, except for the back pain, that's when they told me I had an 'irritable uterus'). 3 more weeks and you'll be considered full term though, so not too long to go at all :flower: Same for all of us!

AFM - our plumbing issues weren't fully resolved yesterday and we're looking at a total of about $3-3.5K out of pocket :wacko: (we already paid $1,400 of it yesterday), so we've moved to my MIL's until we can have fully operating drains - supposedly by the end of the day today or tomorrow at the latest. We're playing phone tag with the home warranty company, but doubt they'll cover any of that, or if they do, it will be a very small portion :growlmad:. Since there were roots involved in the main line clog, they have an easy back out excuse :growlmad:
My MIL may help us cover part of the amount and she's already paid for all of baby's big purchases (crib, bassinet, stroller and car seat), so I couldn't be more grateful. The drain problem was the last thing I needed when heavily pregnant and with so many other expenses ahead :wacko: I was in tears last night but I've been able to keep my calm today. We'll see what happens.


----------



## yazzy

Oh Christi what a nightmare dealing with all that right now. I hope it's sorted asap and you can get back to normal.

Wantabby good to hear the contractions were stopped, definitely rest up.

Hope everyone had or has good babyshowers.

Afm all ok here, very painful pelvis/back at times but I have a support belt from physio to wear which helps.
I've finally bought most of the things for my daughters room sso hoping the oh starts painting this weekend and she can be in it soon! I can then get all the baby things out of the loft and feel more organised. I'm starting to get a few bits for my hospital bag now.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow I've missed so much! Sorry ladies, been shockingly lazy checking for updates. Hope you are all well and everyone's showers went well? 

No news with how our not so little lady is arriving yet. She's rather large, so they want to do one more growth scan on Tuesday before deciding. The wait is killing me :( can't believe she's big now after so many weeks being so tiny! 

Cannot believe we are all so close now. Yet still cannot imagine bringing our baby home. Is that weird?


----------



## Christi85

Thanks ladies! We're still at MIL's but expecting to go home tonight. Quite upset about the sudden big expense and our stupid home warranty company :wacko: Basically we're still playing phone tag with them and expect them to cover nothing - if they do, it will be a pleasant surprise.

Maryanne - wow, can't believe that your little one has grown so much after being so small for weeks! That's great news though and you should rejoice! :flower:
Not too long now until you find out about the delivery details!

Also, absolutely not weird not being able to imagine bringing your baby home. You've been through so much for years and it's understandable you're having a hard time imagining a different outcome. But your baby (and everyone's) will be here very soon! It actually only recently dawned on me that it's going to be VERY soon, and I've been slightly scared ever since. I've wanted a baby so much for years and now that we're so close to it becoming a reality, it just doesn't feel real and I'm so scared about all the changes it's going to bring in our life...


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh I am rejoicing! She's now about 6lbs :/ im guessing the gd has played a big part in her weight. 

Currently packing my hospital bag, it seems like we need to take such a lot. Or maybe I've over packed :/ anyone else seem to be taking a lot?

Newest pic of my chubby cheeked little princess :)


----------



## Christi85

Aww, cute cheeks!! :flower:

Haven't even started with my hospital bag yet. I was thinking I'd do it once I hit week 36 (or maybe the weekend before, but probably no earlier than that). Here's what I think I'll be packing:
-socks
-2 dresses, one to leave the hospital in and the other one as a back up
-2 baby outfits
-2 receiving blankets
-2 baby caps
-toiletries (toothrbush, toothpaste, hair comb, soap, deodorant, skin lotion)
-2 night gowns
-my tablet plus charger
-my phone plus charger
-my breastfeeding book if I need a quick reference (though the hospital does have lactation consultants)
-my own sanitary maxi pads plus a couple disposable underwear in case the ones provided by the hospital don't suit me (I've heard ladies love them and others hate them, so who knows)
-nursing bra and nursing pads

And I think that's it. Am I forgetting anything? 
My hospital's policy is that they keep you for up to 48 hours after a vaginal birth and up to 72 hours after a c-section, and that's from admission even, not from the time of delivery. Unless there's a longer labor or any complications, that is, in which case they may keep you longer (even with a vaginal delivery with no complications though, they want you to stay for a minimum 24 hours after delivery for monitoring).

I wasn't going to take any baby wipes or diapers or any baby care products, as I assume the hospital will provide those. Also, DH will have to pack a bag of his own as he'll be staying with us until discharged (rooms are private with a sofa bed for the birthing partner).


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing this list. I plan to pack mine next weekend at 36 weeks. I can't believe we're so so close!


----------



## Bug222

Awww- Maryanne! Cute little chubby cheeks! 

Good list Christi! 

I havent packed yet. Keep thinking about getting it done lol but thats as far as i get

I know i will be there for three days due to the c-section. Im going to miss my DS so much! Still a little concerned how he is going to react to seeing mommy in the hospital. He knows hospitals as "the place where mommy works to make sick people feel better"... I have been trying to convince him that sometimes people who aren't "sick" go there to but he's so far unconvinced. 

Had my anesthesia consult today becausevofvthe malformation of my back- have been ok'd for a spinal. Yay!


----------



## carebear1981

What a cutie maryanne!! Awww... it is getting so close! I can't wait to start hearing the birth announcements!

I have a list of things I should bring from my hospital and it covers your list christi. My hospital does suggest diapers and wipes too so I don't know what will be provided. I was thinking about packing around 36 weeks as well, which isn't till Aug 23-ish for me. 

Great news on the spinal bug!

:happydance: We picked our name. He's going to be Timothy Roger :)


----------



## Bug222

Love the name carebear!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so behind on everyone's post. 
Maryanne, beautiful pic of baby!!
Carebear, wonderful name!


----------



## babyfeva

I will be joining the bandwagon and hopefully pack my bag by next weekend. I learned that I over packed first time around. I used the hospital gown, socks, and pads. I didn't wear a bra until the day I left. I'll be taking 1 outfit for baby to go home. I'll just be bringing toiletries, hairbands, and light make up.


----------



## carebear1981

I'll probably overpack lol I always do whenever I go anywhere. 

Just had a great OB appt. I passed the 2-hr glucose test :happydance: little man is head down but he's measuring a little big so I'm getting an ultrasound for estimated fetal weight. I can't wait to see him again next friday!!!

And I lost 2 lbs!! OB said it happens and wasn't too worried.


----------



## Christi85

Aww your son is such a sweetheart bug! :hugs:

Awesome news carebear, and congrats on passing the test! :flower:
Love your baby name too! :thumbup:


----------



## Christi85

So, speaking of baby names, have any of you gotten negative or weird reactions to your chosen name?
My husband's Grandma is just so stubbornly negative about LO's future name, she just won't let go, even though my husband has explained to her the meaning it has for us, why we're picking it etc. etc. I also don't think it's that out there and definitely not super uncommon in the English language.

Since the baby will be half Greek (from my side), we wanted a name that exists in both languages and can be easily pronounced in both languages. Also something that has meaning for us (I won't go into details now, but the name we've chosen has a lot of meaning for DH and I). So we've decided on Hector as his first name. The Greek version is Ektor (so the two versions have a very similar sound) and for a while we thought we'd be spelling it the Greek way, but after writing every version down alongside the middle name and DH's last name, we decided Hector looks and sounds better on a birth certificate, resume etc. and it will be less confusing to English speakers.

DH's Grandma hates it for some reason (luckily we've gotten nice comments from most everybody else). She says that he'll be raised in America and so he needs a proper 'American' name like Richard, David or Jeffrey. Nothing wrong with these names, they just don't fit our criteria and aren't a good fit for us. But she's been so insistent and almost downright offensive about our choice that I've felt really upset, even though I generally like her a lot. She says we could always pick a Greek middle name (thanks for giving us permission :growlmad:) but that the first name should be 'American'. Whatever! What really upset me though is that she has stated that she'll call him 'HK' (from his initials - his middle name will be Konstantinos, the Greek version of Constantine, and my beloved deceased Grandpa's name). I couldn't hate the idea of someone calling my child HK more! :growlmad: Why do people think it's ok for them to come up with alternative names for your child? :growlmad: 
Sorry about all this, I just needed to vent as there was another long discussion about it over the phone last night and I'm just SO over this by now :nope: Just don't understand why this woman has to be so insistent in her opinions when we've explained time and time again that this is the name.


----------



## carebear1981

And that is why no one (aside from you all) are going to know our choice until he is born. I keep telling everyone we still have a long list and are narrowing it down. I don't want anyone's opinion affecting our choice. 
Hector is a great name! And while not common, it's definitely used in North America. Nameberry has it in the top 200s. And the best part is, it is special to you both. 

I'm sorry your DHs grandma doesn't like it and is giving you a hard time :flower: I know that must be hard to ignore but I'm sure she will come around once he is here (and not even think of calling him HK). She will likely develop a special and cuter nickname for him as most grandparents do


----------



## cutieq

I had to giggle at her ideas of American names when we have names like North and Apple, she has a problem with Hector?! I think it's s great name.

We haven't had any real backlash. More confusion and questions. Baby will be the 4th but the first and middle names are already used by hubs and grandpa so we're calling him Q. Our last name begins with Q and also Q for quattro (4). People have been like Q? So just Q? Yep that's it. It's a nickname people. His name is Vincent but Q is his nickname. I didn't hesitate to tell anyone though because I really don't care. Share your opinions but they don't matter.


----------



## Bug222

Like carebear we also havent shared his name with anyone other than here/FB group. Harder for people to be negative when there is a baby attached. Sorry you are getting such a hard time Christi. :(


----------



## Christi85

Thank you ladies! We both love the name and the chances of changing it are fairly slim, seeing as we'd originally thought about it way before we even started TTC. I think we must have decided on it about 5 years ago when we got married and over time it just got more and more meaningful for us. So it's not like her opinion influences ours, but it's still very annoying that she's insisting so much on something we've been very firm on since we started telling people. The 'HK' comment though just made me so mad :growlmad: It's one thing to not be crazy about a name (and I think she will associate it with the baby eventually once he's here, so not too worried about that), and a completely different thing to come up with such a ridiculous sounding alternative to an otherwise beautiful name (ok, maybe I'm biased but I like it a lot, so I think it's beautiful :haha:). Even back when we thought we'd be spelling his name the Greek way (Ektor), she was still saying she'd be calling him EK :wacko::growlmad:

Oh well...
Cutie, you're absolutely right. With names like North, Apple and the likes, Hector is hardly a weird name! If anything, it's a little old fashioned, so her disliking it so much is a mystery to us :wacko:
Hopefully she'll change her mind once he's here.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

It makes me crazy how people seem to think they have a say in naming other peoples' babies! For that reason, we haven't really told a lot of people Harrison's name. I just don't feel like listening to their crap if they don't like it, to be honest, and I'm tired of people suggesting that we call him Harry 'for short'. We are not nickname people, if we wanted to call him Harry we would have named him Harry. When people ask, I will generally tell them, but I don't usually volunteer it. 

As for bags- I gotta be honest, my hospital bag and diaper bag both have been packed for a week. I think that intense preparation is the only that calms the immense anxiety brewing in my subconscious! lol! 

Will post it shortly from another computer.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Love hearing all the baby names, with Ava we knew all along that, that was going to be her name. However, this time we are undecided. We are stuck between Aiden and Evan. As for a hospital bag and baby bag, nothing is packed. Maybe at the end of this week, it will be started!


----------



## maryanne1987

I think hector is adorable Christi! Don't listen to what anyone else says. 

Congrats on passing your test carebear and the name is very cute! 

We still can't decide on a name. We loved aurora, it was decided that's what she would be called but now I love odette. And Clara rose. Too hard to pick. Feel like we are running out of time to choose. Don't want princess arriving without a name :/


----------



## yazzy

I've only discussed names with the oh, my mum and my best friend.
We have a definite boys name...just need to agree on the middle name, oh wants to include his adoptive dad's name but I really don't like the name so just can't agree.
Girls names we still really don't know, we have one that we both think is nice but I want to love the name. 

We have finally started painting my daughters bedroom yay! Looks great so far, hopefully she can be in it by the weekend...then I can start getting baby things organised!

Does anyone sometimes find their babies movements painful now? I'm getting some real uncomfortable movements down low ouchy!


----------



## Christi85

Love all the names you're considering maryanne! :flower: And I believe both Aurora and Odette are Disney princess names, aren't they? (The Sleeping Beauty and The Swan Princess). So your little princess will definitely have a princess name :hugs: Love love love Clara Rose too!!

Tooth fairy - love both names! Aiden would have been at the top of my list if we weren't so set on a name that exists in both languages and cultures :winkwink:

MrsG - I'm in awe of how organized and on top of things you are - especially for a second time mom! :winkwink:
I think my hospital bag may be started either next weekend (end of week 35) or on week 36, but I definitely want it all packed and ready by the end of week 36, just in case :winkwink:

yazzy - I'm definitely getting some painful and uncomfortable movements from LO as of the past week or so. I guess he's starting to run out of space, though I expect my bump to keep growing pretty much until I go into labor (I seem to have growth spurts every week now). I just try to keep my eyes on the prize :shrug:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Yazzy- Definitely starting to get uncomfortable movements. Feel like he is going to pop out anytime lol. Have an apt in an hour, lets see how everything looks :D


----------



## Bug222

yazzy- most of his movements are uncomfortable now- no more room to move! 

tooth-fairy- hope your appointment goes well! 

maryanne- all those names are beautiful! 

I am officially the sterotypical grumpy, uncomfortable whale of a preggo... its far too hot so my feet and hands are swelling and just pain hurt, can't walk (at least that is nothing new lol), can't sleep and can't stand up without feeling like im going to pass out. The knowledge that it will all be more than worth it in a few short weeks is the only thing that is making it better. The finish line is soooo close!


----------



## yazzy

Ahh I'm glad I'm not the only one. Sometimes it feels like he/she is digging their way out lol.


----------



## carebear1981

Love all the names maryanne! All so pretty!! 

Evan was on our list tooth fairy :) both of your choices are great as well!

Definitely got some painful movements here. Especially when he decides to roll or tries to stretch. And he usually sticks a foot up by my rib.


----------



## babyfeva

Lovely names everyone. Our daughters name will be Angelina.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a beautiful name babyfeva!

So growth scan done. Princess is now weighing in at approx 7lbs3! Consultant couldn't be there due to being called to theatre so have to go back Friday to find out what will happen but midwife said it looks like we are looking at induction at 37 weeks. Mainly due to the fact she is gaining around a lb a week even though I'm doing my absolute best to control the gd. So if she carries on gaining weight at the pace she is now that will mean at 37 weeks she will be around 9lbs4! :/ I'm a bit gutted as I absolutely did not want to be induced. It was a horrible Experiance with my son but guess as long as she arrives safely then that's all that matters. Can't believe I could be having a baby in two weeks! Eeeekkkk!!!!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Agree! Love the name babyfeva!

So sorry you may b facing induction maryanne :flower: but definitely exciting she may be here in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Bug222

sorry it wasn't the news you were hoping for Maryanne- but you are right as long as baby gets here safely thats all that matters... and very exciting we could have the first of the group's babies here in just two weeks!!!!


----------



## Christi85

babyfeva - love your baby name! :flower:

Maryanne - sorry to hear about the potential induction (and hope you find out Friday for sure), but glad the little one is doing well! I agree with others, I can't believe the first baby of our group may be here in just 2 weeks' time:thumbup: This is awesome news! :thumbup: It's feeling really close now!!

AFM - I had my OB appointment today and will be having weekly appointments from now on :thumbup: Today they did a blood draw so that they can do a blood count, check iron levels etc. and also took a vaginal swab to check for GBS bacteria. Really hoping these come back clear! One thing I didn't like was that he also did a pelvic exam to check my cervix (which was entirely closed and 0% effaced btw), but I feel like 35 weeks is way too early for anything like that. I hope it doesn't happen again for another 3 weeks at least, and if that's my OB's system, I'm going to ask if I can avoid it until I hit 38 weeks or so. I wonder if others have had pelvic exams this many weeks before your due date?

In other news, baby is now head down :happydance: and my OB took the head diameter which measured 35w6d, so baby may be slightly big. My doctor said he can easily weigh 8lbs. or more by the time I reach 40 weeks (he was estimated at 4lbs 8oz back at 32 weeks), and even though he's confident I can deliver vaginally based on my pelvic size (which he said is normal), he'd also prefer it if I didn't go over 40 weeks as I'm still quite petite for a possibly big-ish baby. So we'll have to see. The head was quite low according to the doc, which he said is a good thing.

One thing that worried me a bit was that I'd only gained 1lb. in the last 3 weeks (though last time around I was at the other clinic, so I wonder if their scales may be slightly different), but my doc didn't seem worried at all, in fact he didn't even mention it. So I'm up just a little over 14lbs. from the beginning of pregnancy as of this morning.

That's it in a nutshell. Next appointment is Tuesday next week.


----------



## carebear1981

FX all your tests are good christi!! I actually lost 2 lbs since my previous appointment and the OB wasn't concerned at all. She said weight can plateau and go up and down, not to worry so I wasn't. It does seem a little early for a cervix check but not sure! Glad your little guy is head down!


----------



## Bug222

With DS1 i lost at least a pound per week from 35 weeks on- my ob wasn't concerned at all


----------



## babyfeva

Maryanne, how exciting that you may be having your baby in 2 weeks! Hopefully you won't have to be induced.


----------



## babyfeva

So excited that Thursday is my last day of work!


----------



## Christi85

babyfeva said:


> So excited that Thursday is my last day of work!

Friday this week in my last day of work :winkwink: Saturday is a month to my due date and Tuesday next week marks week 36, so I'll officially be 9 months pregnant :winkwink:
Don't know if it really counts, as I'm self employed, so I got to decide when to stop, plus I had already reduced my workload in the past 2 months, but I think now I'll be really able to put my feet up and rest until baby comes. Can't wait! :thumbup:

Thanks carebear and bug about the weight gain info! I thought you were only supposed to gain after a certain point, and everything I read said 1lb./week on average in the third trimester, so I was really confused as to why I hadn't gained more. But I'm sure all variations are normal.


----------



## yazzy

Wow Maryanne to think you may have baby in your arms so soon! Are you all organised yet?! I have so much to sort out lol.

I had my 34 week appointment today, all ok. Measuring at 31 weeks so a few weeks behind but still within normal range so midwife was happy. Got a scan in 2 weeks as well.


----------



## cutieq

Had my 36w check-up today. I'm measuring at 37w. I need to finish up shopping and pack my hospital bag ASAP!


----------



## Bug222

Just got home from my Dr's appt- and officially in prodromal labour. Been having contractions every 30-40 mins lasting about 30 seconds. Since she was doing the GBS swab she did an internal and I'm fingertip dilated with baby's head VERY low.

Also happened to get my c-section date- Aug 27th. She isn't convinced I will be making it to that date lol. Though this type of pattern can last for days/weeks so who knows! Might amount to nothing at all. 

Fundal height measuring 37 weeks. Heartbeat 144bpm.


----------



## carebear1981

Very exciting for both of you cutie and bug!!! I'm excited to know who's going to be first of our group!!


----------



## Christi85

Great news yazzy and cutie! :thumbup:
I will be packing my hospital bag this weekend, don't want to leave it any longer.

Bug - great news that you have your c-section date :thumbup: Hope your little one isn't in a big rush and he gets to stay in there until the 27th! Yep, this pre-labor thing can last weeks, that's for sure. 
I've had days with crazy Braxton Hicks lasting up to 12 hours at a time that make me wonder if something is happening, but nope, and my cervix is still sealed up, so...:shrug: My Mom gets here on the 23rd, so I hope he doesn't come out before then, but after that, anytime :winkwink: He'll be well over 37 weeks (almost 38) at that point, so I won't be worried about prematurity anymore :winkwink:

I too am excited to know who will go first from our group! :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Three hours till appointment time!!! Eeeeek!! Literally cannot sleep I'm so nervous. I'm kind of hopping between being super excited and having a mini breakdown at the thought if her being here so soon. Thanks for all your kind words ladies, and no yazzy I still have so much to sort out! The time has passed so quickly. I don't feel prepared at all!

Hope you enjoyed your last day of work babyfeva! 

Try not to worry Christi, I've lost quite a few pounds the last few weeks due to sickness returning. My consultant isn't at all worried long as baby is growing. Hope your little one stays put till your mum Arrives! Bet she's very excited! 

Yey for a date bug! Hopefully things will calm down for you and you will make it till then. I can't wait to see which baby will arrive first! 

Glad your appointment went well cutie :)


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> So excited that Thursday is my last day of work!
> 
> Friday this week in my last day of work :winkwink: Saturday is a month to my due date and Tuesday next week marks week 36, so I'll officially be 9 months pregnant :winkwink:
> Don't know if it really counts, as I'm self employed, so I got to decide when to stop, plus I had already reduced my workload in the past 2 months, but I think now I'll be really able to put my feet up and rest until baby comes. Can't wait! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks carebear and bug about the weight gain info! I thought you were only supposed to gain after a certain point, and everything I read said 1lb./week on average in the third trimester, so I was really confused as to why I hadn't gained more. But I'm sure all variations are normal.Click to expand...

Happy last day of work!!


----------



## babyfeva

yazzy said:


> Wow Maryanne to think you may have baby in your arms so soon! Are you all organised yet?! I have so much to sort out lol.
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment today, all ok. Measuring at 31 weeks so a few weeks behind but still within normal range so midwife was happy. Got a scan in 2 weeks as well.

Yay for a great appointment!


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Had my 36w check-up today. I'm measuring at 37w. I need to finish up shopping and pack my hospital bag ASAP!

I need to finish packing too!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Just got home from my Dr's appt- and officially in prodromal labour. Been having contractions every 30-40 mins lasting about 30 seconds. Since she was doing the GBS swab she did an internal and I'm fingertip dilated with baby's head VERY low.
> 
> Also happened to get my c-section date- Aug 27th. She isn't convinced I will be making it to that date lol. Though this type of pattern can last for days/weeks so who knows! Might amount to nothing at all.
> 
> Fundal height measuring 37 weeks. Heartbeat 144bpm.

So excited for you Bugg!!


----------



## babyfeva

maryanne1987 said:


> Three hours till appointment time!!! Eeeeek!! Literally cannot sleep I'm so nervous. I'm kind of hopping between being super excited and having a mini breakdown at the thought if her being here so soon. Thanks for all your kind words ladies, and no yazzy I still have so much to sort out! The time has passed so quickly. I don't feel prepared at all!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your last day of work babyfeva!
> 
> Try not to worry Christi, I've lost quite a few pounds the last few weeks due to sickness returning. My consultant isn't at all worried long as baby is growing. Hope your little one stays put till your mum Arrives! Bet she's very excited!
> 
> Yey for a date bug! Hopefully things will calm down for you and you will make it till then. I can't wait to see which baby will arrive first!
> 
> Glad your appointment went well cutie :)

How did your appointment go?


----------



## tooth_fairy

How exciting Bugg!! 

My apt. went well ladies nothing too exciting, he just checked the HB. at 37 weeks they will start doing cervical checks. Hubby is coming back to California next weekend for Ava's party so plan on changing the apt so he can go to the apt with me :D

Hope everyone who has apt.'s coming up the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Had my 36 week checkup today and all is well. Baby estimates to be 6 lbs. Had a cervical check and was only a fingertip dilated. Also had the GB swab done. Another appointment next Friday.


----------



## cutieq

Mine went well. 37 week checkup next Friday. 

I'm not sure when they will check my cervix. Group B was done as well. Not as bad as I had expected.


----------



## carebear1981

Yay for good appointments!!

My next one is Tuesday :)


----------



## Christi85

Great news about your appointments ladies! :thumbup:

Re the cervical check: I hope my doctor doesn't want to do it every week (he did it this past Tuesday at my 35w checkup, right after he took the GBS swab), or I think I'll ask to forego it until really close to the due date (like 38-39 weeks). Maybe it's a personal pet peeve, but I'm not really in favor of this exam, especially if there's no real reason for it, like risk for preterm labor or labor signs. And it's only done so early and so frequently in the US, no other developed country and it's not without its risks :nope: Even if they find you've dilated, it actually says nothing about when labor will actually begin. There are women who walk around dilated by 3cm and still don't go into labor for another 3-4 weeks. Conversely, a friend of mine who had her third baby a couple of weeks ago was told by her doctor to be patient and that the baby wouldn't be coming soon, as her cervix was completely sealed up at 38+ weeks. Well, she went into labor the very next day and had the baby within 6 or 7 hours start to finish :shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Yes Christi I'm glad we don't have cervical checks here until you are actually having contractions.
My next appointment is a scan on the 20th.


----------



## maryanne1987

It didn't go well. Still no date or weather I'm actually going to be allowed a natural birth, induction or need a section. Consultant was called into theatre for the second appointment in a row. So was left in the hands of a student doctor who isn't allowed to make the call. Don't want to sound selfish as I know consultant was going to help someone who is obviously worse off than me but I just hate the waiting. Just want to know now so I can prepare. Especially with organizing childcare for my son etc. As much as I'm grateful we have the nhs here, the service can be shocking on times. Still hopefully we will know in a few days. 

Glad everyone's appointments went well and hope the ladies who have finished work are enjoying their leave!

In the uk we don't get cervical checks as standard unless you are in labour, overdue or having complications. Mine gets checked at consultant appointments. I don't like it and don't see the point. With my son my cervix was tightly shut after the first pessery I had to induce yet an hour and a half later he arrived into the world. Bit of a shock for a first labour! Lol


----------



## Bug222

:( thats frustrating Maryanne- im sorry you are no closer to an answer


----------



## yazzy

Sorry you haven't yet got an answer Maryanne. Hopefully all will be sorted asap! Are you hoping for a natural birth this time?

Afm my daughter is now in her 'big girl bedroom' although it's not completely finished as we need to put pictures etc up on the walls. She was too excited and I just couldn't say no lol! 
We now have all the essential baby things out of the loft except the pram, so this week I will be organising getting everything washed and cleaned.


----------



## maryanne1987

I would like a fully natural birth yes, was hoping for a home birth originally but that went out the window with the placenta covering the cervix and the separation of the placenta. Placenta has moved off the cervix now but my consultant is worried that it's not by enough and the fact I have gd and little lady has grown huge. Estimated at around 7lbs4 now which means 11lbs if I go to term so I'm most likely looking at a section or induction. I just want to know which now though and when so I can prepare. I feel so down about all the complications, just trying to focus on baby. We have waited so long for her. I'm still so terrified something will go wrong. Just want her here now safely. Ah pregnancy is hard! 

I've just started washing everything today. Hospital bags done, pram and nursery sorted. Just need baby now. Hope your lo enjoyed her first night in her big girl room :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sorry things didn't get sorted Maryanne, hope you get all the answers you need soon :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

She'll be here before you know it maryanne :hugs:

Yazzy - so cute your daughter couldn't wait to sleep in her big girl room. Hope she enjoyed it!!

Had a successful diaper party on the weekend!! We got the idea from a friend. So you provide all the food and alcohol in exchange for diapers! Our friends were so generous! We ended up with about 15 boxes of diapers (mostly size 2, maybe 4 boxes size 1 and 3 boxes size 3). It was pretty much DHs party. His last big party for awhile he says. After buying all the beer and food, I'd say we came out ahead :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks toothyfairy and carebear!

That sounds like an awesome idea carebear. I've never heard of that here in the uk but know my oh would have loved one!


----------



## carebear1981

It seems like something the boys can do while the girls are having the shower. But we couldn't schedule ours on the same weekend since my shower will be out of town and DH will need to be there too to help. I think it's sort of a new idea around here.


----------



## Bug222

what a neat idea!


----------



## Christi85

I totally understand your frustration Maryanne! I lived in the UK (London) for 4 years between 2007 and 2011, and while the NHS was great in many respects and for many things, it was pure frustration for others. You're completely right about wanting to know so that you can prepare, especially if you need to make childcare arrangements. I really hope you don't have to wait any longer to find out :flower:

Carebear - the diaper party sounds like a great idea! :thumbup:

Yazzy - how exciting that your daughter is now in the 'big girl room'. And how adorable that she was so excited :hugs:

AFM - I can't believe I have less than a month left to the due date!! I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow and have my weekly OB check up in the late morning, so I will update once that is done and over with. MY GBS test results came back negative (yay! :thumbup:) and my blood test results were also quite good. My iron levels were actually higher than when I was last tested at 26 weeks, which was a pleasant surprise. 
In other news, we washed all of baby's clothes, towels, sheets etc. over the weekend, and they're now neatly organised in his room, which is one more thing off the list, and I think I'm officially done with my baby and postpartum shopping, at least for now. I bought two nursing bras over the weekend and I'm waiting for Amazon to ship the waterproof sheet protector pads I ordered in different sizes (for baby's bed, changing table, but also for myself, in case my water goes while in bed at night or in the car), along with a nipple cream that I want to have handy in case I need it. These were the last items and there are no more items on my shopping list for now, which is a big relief :flower:
However I haven't started packing my hospital bag yet, but I plan to start that soon, as in - today/tomorrow, and aim to have it fully packed (except for the last minute items) by the weekend.


----------



## carebear1981

Awesome that all your test results came back great! :) sounds like you are prepared!!


----------



## Christi85

Back from my OB appointment. All is well with the little one and he was still head down :thumbup: Being a first time mom, it's much more unlikely that he'll flip back, especially since he's starting to run out of space from now on. I was also happy that there was no cervical check today. There was going to be one, but I asked if I could forego it 'till closer to the due date and was met with no resistance :thumbup: It was much simpler than I thought - for some reason I was expecting some kind of a pep talk about why I should have it and was preparing to have to counter-argue or something, but nope. So much the better :thumbup:
Next appointment is a week from today at 37 weeks.

On a different note, I can't believe I'm 36 weeks already, just 4 weeks away from the due date, and that the baby could conceivably be here even before then! :happydance:
Also, I guess we have our first few ladies in the group turning 37 weeks this week, aka full term. Big congrats to all of you - such a huge milestone! :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

That's great you had a good appointment christi and that they listened to your wishes without argument about the cervical exam :thumbup:

Like I said on the fb group, mine went well today too :happydance:
Results from the ultrasound has him in the 80th percentile for a 34 week baby (so he's 1 week ahead since I had the ultrasound at 33 weeks). The doctor expects him to be 8-9 lbs if I carry to my due date. His heart rate was 141 today, still head down (and she also said he's unlikely to turn). My appointment in 2 weeks will be the first internal and they will take the GBS swab.


----------



## Christi85

Great news carebear! :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

Great news on your appointments ladies! These babies are going to be here before we know it!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Great appt ladies!


----------



## yazzy

Good news from your appointments ladies! 

I've started washing baby clothes etc today, glad I haven't bought much as I forgot how much neutral things I have from my daughter!


----------



## wantabby

I'm so glad everyone's appointments are going well!! I have one tomorrow, so hopefully we will see how big shure is and if my doctor has any induction plans. I am fine with letting her stay as long as she needs, but with her being so big she may want to intervene and induce. I will also get my GBS results from the other week. It's getting so close ladies!! A little tmi, but I think I lost some of my mucus plug today!!! Ahhh!!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck tomorrow wantabby! Let us know how it goes :flower:

Keep in mind that scan weight estimates can be very off, so while they're good to give you a rough idea of how things are going, they also need to be taken with a grain of salt :winkwink: I believe they say they can be off by up to 2lbs. up or down, though to be honest, I've heard of even greater disparities in my circle of friends. So when my OB tells me we're expecting an 8+ lb. baby if I go all the way to my due date, I nod but I think to myself 'we'll see' :haha:

Exciting about the mucus plug! My doctor told me that starting this week, I may start seeing more mucus-y discharge, sometimes even blood-tinged, but I haven't seen any differences so far. Doesn't mean much about when you will actually go into labor, but it is one more sign that your body is gearing up for the big day! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

Exciting wantabby!! 

I'm impatiently awaiting birth announcements :coffee: Seems like our September LOs want to be cooked as long as possible! (no complaints there I'm just excited since I know I probably won't be till mid-late september)


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad everyone's appointments are going well! Good luck for yours tomorrow wantabby. 

I can't wait for the birth announcements now either! It's so exciting. Cannot believe in just a few weeks we will all have our little babies here. 

On the subject of plugs mine seems to stopped coming away :( I have been losing it since about 28 weeks, more noticeably after episodes of braxton hicks but now there's nothing much to report which makes me sad as I'm so impatient for something to happen.

Not sure if I posted it here but our little girly now has a name, Aurora. Named after my great, great grandma :)


----------



## yazzy

Carebear don't worry, we are quite close on due dates so our lo's might arrive close together! 

Exciting to think these babies will be arriving soon :)

On a funny note my oh was telling me this morning that when he woke up I was asleep but on my back...anyway he caught sight of my bump and he said it looked like the baby was trying to get out lol! It creeper him out so he had to get up ha ha ha! I have to admit it does make me feel funny when baby is going crazy as it's like an alien trying to escape!


----------



## Christi85

Love the name Maryanne! :flower:

That's funny yazzy! I think mine sleeps pretty much every time I sleep, though I bet he also gets activity periods during the night and I just never realize because &#921;'m fast asleep :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Just home from my 37 week appointment. All good with my BP etc, Brodie's heartbeat is good, still measuring just a week ahead. 
Haven't had any more contractions for the past few days apart from the usual BHs.

Got good news about the c-section- as it is a smaller hospital we are going to we thought that Brodie was going to have to go up to the maternity floor with DH while I was in recovery- but apparently the Dr's have really been pushing hard for a policy change and has recently gone through so both DH and Brodie will stay in recovery with me!!! SOOOOO happy!!! They have also recently changed the guidelines on how long I would have to stay in the hospital after the c-section- it was 72 hours at minimum but recently that has changed and now discharge can be as early as 36 hours (of course depending on how Brodie and I are doing). Again soooo happy I might be able to get home to DS1 quicker. 

Two weeks today till baby day!


----------



## Christi85

Great news Bug!

Wonderful policy about c-section recovery :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

That's so awesome bug!! :thumbup: and two weeks away, OMG! YAY!

Love the name maryanne! It's beautiful! She'll really be a little princess :)

Yazzy - that's so funny. My DH is the same. He's creeped out from that alien movie where it does come out of the stomach. Yikes!


----------



## cutieq

Appointment today. My little guy is measuring 38w @ 7lb11oz.

They're anticipating an induction on the 27th, a week early, and she said they definitely won't let me go past my due date.


----------



## Christi85

Good news cutie - I bet it's hitting home how close you are :flower:
Like I said on Facebook, maybe your little one will decide to come before your due date anyway, so that an induction might not even be needed :winkwink:
Keep us posted on what your docs decide to do!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies, I updated yesterday but it apparently didn't post.. ughh..lol!! 

So all of my vitals were good, my GBS came back negative. .yay!! So we are just waiting now.. she is head down and engaged most of the time. She floated out a little during scan..lol! She said she won't stop me if I go into labor now. Adaline is estimated to weigh 7#11oz..that is at 36w3d!! I am afraid if she gets much bigger vaginal delivery won't be an option for me.. :( She had rythmic "breathing" during the scan also. My doctor said that was very reassuring. So now the walking / bd'ing will commence so hopefully she will come on out! My ankle swelling is getting worse and not really going down anymore.. joy!

** she wouldn't check my cervix in fear that it would irritate my cervix && put me in labor.. she said she will check this coming week...eek!!


----------



## Christi85

Great news about your tests, vitals and baby's progress wantabby! :thumbup:
Sorry to hear your ankle swelling is getting worse. At least the end is in sight now :hugs:

Re baby's estimated weight and the need for her to come out sooner rather than later, try not to over stress yourself about it (though, by all means, walk and BD to your heart's content :winkwink:). Scan estimates are just estimates, and they are often very off (either under or over estimating compared to actual birth weight).
I've said that before (I hope I don't sound repetitive :blush:) but I have multiple friends on both sides of the spectrum whose babies were born either much bigger or much smaller than their scan estimates indicated.
There are also several threads like those below just with a quick Google search:
https://www.babycenter.com/400_how-...t-estimates-via-ultrasound-for_14398984_99.bc
https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...-accurate-estimated-baby-weight-scan-all.html

So really, you never know with certainty until baby is actually born :winkwink: so try and relax and enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Great news cutie!! Aug 27th will be here soon! Exciting!!

Awesome news for you too wantabby! Hopefully you can avoid the section and have that baby soon!!
My feet swelled up 2 days ago and have not gone down :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Great news that everyone's appointments are going well. 

I agree with Christi not to stress too much over estimated weight. It can be out massively. Our lady is currently estimated to be 8lb11! Estimated birth weight at term is 11lbs2 but to be honest even with having gd I'm very dubious. We made a desision last night to refuse intervention before term and let nature take it's course. We had our consultant scan yesterday which confirmed placenta has moved fully so there are no risks to me or baby bar her appearing large. But I'm not happy to have a section or induction for those reasons alone, so consultant agreed we can go up to due date but no further. I'm really really happy with how it's turned out!! I'm also having pretty regular tightenings, they were showing clearly on the monitors every 6 minutes and I'm around 2cm dilated but midwife said it's very common on second babies for this to happen up to a few weeks before birth. So impatient now, want to meet our princess!!


----------



## Christi85

Great news Maryanne! :hugs: Really glad the consultant agreed with your preferred course of action!
I too have decided to not induce until at least my due date. My hospital doesn't allow inductions for non-medical reasons before 39 weeks anyway, and my OB has to comply with that policy, but I want to wait until 40+2 or 40+3 or so, and only then discuss an induction if there are still no signs of imminent labor. I also want to try acupuncture first and see if that works to help initiate labor if it comes to that :winkwink:

And wow, Cutie - is the 27th set for you then? That's just over a week away :winkwink:

Nothing much to report here. Had my weekly appointment today (again no cervical check per my request, so no idea if I've dilated at all or not - I may allow for the check next week, or I may even wait 'till the week after) and it was fairly short and boring. All was good with me and baby though.

Really pumped and relieved I'm officially considered full term now :thumbup: I don't think it's hit home yet how close I am to having this baby. My hospital bag has been packed and ready though (except for the last minute essentials - toiletries etc.) since the weekend, and I'm officially done with my baby and postpartum shopping for the time being. I've also instructed hubby to keep an eye on his phone at all times from now on, though I was reading that most babies come between weeks 38 and 41, so I should still have a week ahead at the very minimum. We shall see...:flower:


----------



## Bug222

Fabulous news Maryanne!

Happy full term Christi! 

8 (well in an hour and 45 mins) more days till i meet my little man!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for 37 weeks Christi! It's that day for me too! My wonderful oh just made me a special breakfast to celebrate! Lol

Can I ask about acupuncture? You sound like you have a lot of experiance in it. We are seriously considering trying it if baby shows no sign of arriving by 40 weeks. Ive read all good things, and I've always been in to natural medicine but never tried any acupuncture. To be honest it always frightened me a little. I'm desperate to avoid a medical induction though after last time and would rather try a natural approach first.

Ooooh bet your so excited bug!!!!


----------



## Bug222

So excited and so ready!


----------



## yazzy

Exciting Bug!! Can't believe your baby will be here so soon!

Maryanne that's brilliant news from your appointment. I hope she arrives naturally before any induction.

Yay for 37 weeks Christi and good to hear your appointment went well.

I have another scan tomorrow to check that my placenta has moved, looking forward to seeing baby again although they are so big now it's hard to know what you are looking at! Then I have a midwife appointment next week.


----------



## carebear1981

Great news maryanne!! Congrats to you and Christi on making the full term milestone!! YAY!!

Exciting your little guy will be here soon bug!! 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow yazzy!

AFM I packed my hospital bag lol not much else but swollen feet and still raging heartburn. Still taking th prescription for it but it doesn't last and I take tums as well. I don't have another appointment till Friday the 28th an my last day of work is the 27th. Ugh... Can't wait!


----------



## Christi85

How exciting Bug! :thumbup:

Good luck on your appointment yazzy! :flower:

Sorry to hear your heartburn is still there carebear! At least the end is in sight! :hugs: My heartburn got a lot better and much less frequent (though not completely gone yet) ever since my bump started to drop about 2 weeks ago. Hopefully you'll experience that too soon.

Maryanne - congrats on 37 weeks as well! :flower:
Re acupuncture - everyone who hasn't tried it assumes it hurts. I promise you - it does NOT. The needles are hair-thin and quite small and with the exception of a little momentary pinch when the acupuncturist inserts them, there is no pain at all. It is a very gentle way to treat many things, from pain to anxiety and depression, and of course for hormone regulation. I've been seeing an acupunturist since before I got pregnant and all along my pregnancy (in fact I think he's helped me a lot from getting pregnant to making it to full term, not just with acupuncture, but also with his herbal formulas that are custom-made for me, and his general diet, lifestyle and supplementation advice). At this point in pregnancy, it can be used to give the labor hormones a boost, but I've read that it only works if the body is ready to go and just needs a little push. So nothing wrong about trying it if it comes to that. My only advice would be to seek someone's referral if you can, preferably some friend or family member's, or at least try and Google online reviews for the professional(s) you are considering. Like in any field, there are good and not-so-good practitioners, so you want to make sure whoever you see is worth your time, money and trust. Also, if they have a website, a lot of times they list what conditions they can treat or what they have experience with/specialize in, so ideally you'd want to see pregnancy mentioned on their website. I found mine through Yelp - he and his practice had all 4 and 5 star reviews and his prices were very affordable, so even though he's quite a drive away, I think I hit gold with him. I was seeing a local acupuncturist before him, and her services were kinda meh and more expensive. If you have any questions that I can help with, feel free to ask :flower:


----------



## cutieq

The 27th isn't set. I'm heading to the doctor now hoping to have more definite information soon.


----------



## Christi85

Good luck with your appointment cutie! :flower:
Hope it goes well.


----------



## babyfeva

Wow I can't believe Bug and Carebear will be having their babies really soon. So surreal. I've just been having a lot of Braxton hicks, lightning, and today some mild cramping where by right ovary would be. Have any of u experienced that? I have an appointment tomorrow for my 38 week checkup so I'll see if there's any progress.


----------



## cutieq

Same update for me. I'm measuring 39w. If he doesn't come on his own, they will induce and not let me go past my due date. I'm hoping he makes an appearance sooner but so thankful all is well!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies! I'm so happy! 

Thank you Christi! I'm defo going to look into it as a maybe if baby isn't showing any signs of arriving by 40 weeks. My oh had accupunture after he broke his spine to aid his recovery and he swears by it. The thought has always made me nervous though, I'm little scared of needles. Will hopefully go to the same clinic oh did. It has amazing reviews, it's very state of the art and modern and the fact the looked after oh so well really swings it for me. Consultant didn't seem worried we were considering it either so that makes me feel easier. 

Carebear I agree my heartburn eased once my bump dropped. Its still there but not half as bad now. Is your little man engaged yet? 

Glad your appointment went well cutie! 

Good luck with your appointment babyfeva!

Best of luck for tomorrow yazzy! Fingers crossed it's moved out of the way


----------



## carebear1981

He's head down and my pelvic pressure has increased but not sure! I think he still may have some dropping to do. Either that or he's really long which is also possible since DH is tall.


----------



## Christi85

Good luck with your appointment babyfeva! :flower:

Good news cutie - let's see if the little one makes an appearance before then :winkwink:

Let us know what happens tomorrow yazzy.


----------



## yazzy

All ok at my scan today thank you ladies :)
Placenta is now out of the way so I can have a natural birth. Estimated current weight is 6lb 13oz (which I know can be quite off).
Now just can't wait to meet baby :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

yazzy said:


> All ok at my scan today thank you ladies :)
> Placenta is now out of the way so I can have a natural birth. Estimated current weight is 6lb 13oz (which I know can be quite off).
> Now just can't wait to meet baby :)

Glad everything went well at your scan Yazzy!

I had my 37 week apt on Tuesday, doc said looks like nothing is happening. Really hoping things progress as I do not want to be induced again, it was not a fun experience. 

Good luck to everyone with upcoming appointments and scans :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

I had an appointment yesterday, baby was measuring 7#10oz which is actually 1oz less than last week.. All my vitals were good and her heart beat was where it needs to be. You could see her "breathing" on the ultrasound, which was super cute!! She wants to check me again net week. I am dilated to a 1, and about 50% thinned out which is exciting! I'm hoping she comes on her own soon! As of now there is no discussion of induction or c-section, just waiting.. 

Heartburn has definitely lessened for me since she has dropped. 

I am so excited for you ladies with birth dates for your lo's!! I think I would be even more anxious!


----------



## Bug222

great news yazzy and wantabby!!!!

Just got home from my 38 week appointment too. Showing a little protein in my urine but so far BP is holding on. It had spiked at this point with DS1 so im hopeful it will stay ok for the next week. Baby's heart rate 150. Measuring 40 weeks lol. 

Now just have to go for my pre-op bloodwork next Tuesday then it's baby time!


----------



## maryanne1987

Great news yazzy! Bet your really pleased! 

Glad your appointment went well wantabby! Try not to worry tooth, I'm sure your little one will arrive soon. I really don't want to be induced either.

Getting so close now bug! Are you nervous?


----------



## Bug222

not too nervous since I know what to expect- not looking forward to the spinal though. Just really cant wait to meet this little man and put an end to this pain! Still feels very surreal that this is actually happening!


----------



## maryanne1987

I know exactly what you mean! I still struggle to get my head around it. Few weeks and all of us will have our little babies :)


----------



## cutieq

Things are getting serious around here! I'm so excited for all of us. Tomorrow is my last day in office. This weekend I'll start walking and bouncing to see if I can get little man excited to get outta there!


----------



## Christi85

Great news yazzy, wantabby and tooth_fairy! :thumbup:

Sounds like a good plan Cutie! :winkwink: Yay for starting maternity leave :happydance:

I think if I had to have an induction, I'd ask for an epidural at the same time too, I wouldn't even want to wait for it to kick in. Too many people scaring me that pitocin contractions are so much more intense than natural contractions :wacko: Otherwise the plan as of now (assuming labor starts on its own) is to wait and see how labor goes and how fast it's progressing. If it's relatively fast, I'd like to at least try to not take pain medication. Even at the transition stage which is said to be the worst pain-wise, if I know it's going to be over soon, I want to try to tough it out. If, on the other hand, it's a labor that's dragging on and progressing very slowly (fairly common with first timers), then I'll probably take the epidural to give me and DH some much needed rest. So I'm going in with an open mind and the intention of going with the flow.

On an irrelevant note, the house next door was broken into earlier today (police was here and knocked on our door trying to gather information and that's how I found out). Apparently it was all done via their backyard (which of course is right next to our backyard). I was home all day and yet I heard and saw nothing. Pretty scary, I'm feeling quite alarmed! Now I'm seriously looking into alarm systems, video surveillance etc. We have secure doors and windows and lock everything at all times, but I think we may need something more, still.


----------



## yazzy

How is everyone doing this week?

I'm shattered lol! Pretty achy as well but have a midwife appointment tomorrow then another in 2 weeks time. I'll be 37 weeks on Friday and as of next week I'll be happy for baby to arrive anytime :)


----------



## carebear1981

I'm not doing the greatest today! My husband commented yesterday that the past few days I've taking a turn to miserable. I actually called in sick today. I'm sore from the waist down, had what I think were my first BH, and threw up breakfast! Been keeping things down since but boy the pelvic pressure today is bad. 
I'm so glad I only have 3 days left to work before my leave. It's come at the perfect time!


----------



## Christi85

Sorry to hear about your achy-ness yazzy! :hugs:

Carebear - sorry to hear about your woes :hugs:. I had bad pelvic pressure one night last week making me very uncomfortable, but it was all gone in the morning.

Doing ok here, nothing much to report. Mom is here as of yesterday, so I'm happy the baby decided to wait until she came :flower:
He can come anytime from now on as far as I'm concerned, though my ideal preference would be between weeks 39 and 40, so sometime next week or early the week after. But, like I said, anytime now would be fine. OB appointment again tomorrow afternoon - I'll update if there's anything worth reporting. I'll probably allow the cervical check tomorrow to see if anything has happened/is happening. My acupuncturist wanted me to do it, so that, if baby is facing posterior or anything like that, he can have me go in and help turn him around.


----------



## wantabby

Any news, progression, or births??? 

I am getting super anxious! ! I am so ready for her to come. Is anyone trying to help "naturally" induce?? Last night was miserable. . Hardly any sleep due to indigestion and being hot.. the hot part is weird, so hopefully it's a sign of changing hormones and inpending labor! And I'm with you ladies 100% on the pelvic soreness! ! It's terrible and getting worse!


----------



## Bug222

Very sore, not sleeping, feet have finally given up the fight and are now sausages, super emotional. Roll on Thursday!!!


----------



## wantabby

3 days Bug!!! I'm super jealous! ! Lol!! But super excited for you!!


----------



## Christi85

OMG Bug - you're so close! Can't wait to see your baby pics on Thursday! :flower:

Wantabby - not doing anything at the moment to induce naturally. I was thinking I'd get the hypnobabies MP3 and start listening later this week and I should really get going with more walking (I've been very lazy and very demotivated to go walking with this heat). No special foods, BDing or any other natural induction methods. My acupuncturist recommended daily massage by hubby by applying pressure on my back with the back of his hand (something about it helping the hips open up for birth, stimulating the uterus etc). We've done it a couple times but not every day. Though like I said, baby could come any time now, but if I had my ideal pick, I'd have him arrive either on week 39 or very early on week 40, so not for another week at least. Are you doing anything special? Have you been given a date by which you may be induced if your little one hasn't made her appearance?


----------



## Bug222

Lol thanks ladies... Since today is partially over I'm counting it as 2 1/2 days now.... Not that I'm counting down at all.... Ha ha ha


----------



## tooth_fairy

Bug222 said:


> Lol thanks ladies... Since today is partially over I'm counting it as 2 1/2 days now.... Not that I'm counting down at all.... Ha ha ha

How exciting bug, look forward to seeing some pics :D


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting Bug!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so jealous bug! Just a few more days till you get to meet your little one! Bet your so excited!

We are trying natural ways to induce, 38 weeks today which means we only have a week and a half before see the consultant and we will be booked in to be induced in hospital if our girly hasn't arrived. The appointment is on the 4th and then they will book me in for my due date, the 7th. So we have really stepped things up, birthing ball exercises, lots of walks, nipple stimulation and bd'ing. But nada :( lost my plug but still not dilating anymore and although the tightenings are much stronger now they aren't progressing past every 6 mins or so. Meh. 

Good luck to everyone with appointments coming up!


----------



## babyfeva

I've been getting some contractions ranging from 5 to 10 mins the last 4 hours. Not sure if this is false labor or not. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh hope things progress for you babyfeva!! Good luck!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck babyfeva! Hope this turns into the real thing for you! :flower:
Keep us posted!


----------



## Bug222

I hope things progress babyfeva!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Good luck babyfeva, I hope you get some progress soon!

Eeek Bug...so excited for you! 

Not sure I'll try anything to help baby arrive as I think they just arrive when they want but sooner rather than later would be great lol. Although my oh doesn't think so as he is meant to be working away the week before I'm due so no doubt baby will probably arrive then and he'll have to race home!


----------



## carebear1981

Hope things progress babyfeva!!!

So excited for you bug!!! Just 2 days away!!

I have 3 more work days and then my appointment with OB friday! Had some cramping last night. I do want him to be full term so he's gotta at least wait a week. I haven't done a thing to help progress and I don't plan to except maybe DTD and that's not to help progress. Just for fun. I think he'll come when he wants!


----------



## carebear1981

Eeeeek!!! Just noticed I'm on the last ticker baby!!!!
Wow, what a journey this has been!! I still feel like this pregnancy has been very slow but I'm told that's normal for a FTM.


----------



## maryanne1987

Any news babyfeva? Hope all is ok! 

I feel the same carebear, feel like I'm going to give birth to a toddler I've been pregnant so long. I'm not even a first time mum but this last month is dragging. 

Just had my first sweep to see if it helps labour to progress. Clearly nothing we have done has helped at all. Still only 2cm. Not the most pleasant Experience but hopefully it will get our chunky monkey moving! Will be having another next Tuesday if this doesn't work and then if all else fails it will be induction at the hospital. I'm glad I've at least been given the chance to go naturally though! Fingers crossed!


----------



## carebear1981

FX it helped maryanne!! Hope you get the natural birth you want!!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies. I think I had false labor... the contractions never got worse. It's so different second time around. Let's see how today goes. Will keep you all updated. 

Maryanne, I hope the sweep helps move things along. I have an appointment on Friday so I'll see if I can get a sweep too.


----------



## Bug222

Aww thats frustrating babyfeva- hopefully the real thing will get going soon!!


----------



## cutieq

I'm going tomorrow and may also inquire about a sweep. They'll induce me next week if he's not here, so I figured I could the sweep to get things moving.

Pregnant with a toddler :rofl: I've had that dream


----------



## maryanne1987

cutieq said:


> I'm going tomorrow and may also inquire about a sweep. They'll induce me next week if he's not here, so I figured I could the sweep to get things moving.
> 
> Pregnant with a toddler :rofl: I've had that dream

Good luck! And I'm so glad I'm not the only one! Haha 

Awww I'm sorry babyfeva! Hopefully won't be much longer to wait now before it's the real thing!


----------



## Christi85

Sorry to hear that babyfeva. Hopefully the real thing will come soon.

Good luck with the sweep Maryanne and cutie! :flower: Hope they work for you ladies! :flower:

OB appointment late in the afternoon today. I think I may have to endure the dreaded cervical check today (per my acupuncturist's request, so that we can check baby's exact position and help improve it if needed) - eek! :wacko: Originally I wasn't going to have it again 'till next week (still hoping he'll wait another 1-2 weeks from today to arrive and I don't want the cervical check to irritate anything or start things sooner if they aren't meant to start yet), but I guess I'll have to now. Acupuncturist said better to try and fix the position if needed before 39 weeks, as it will get harder for him to turn around after that (if he's posterior or something). We shall see.


----------



## wantabby

How exciting, we are all so close!! I'm good with Adaline coming anytime! I am not really doing anything yet, but I am looking into it. We have been bd'ing, but he has just started "finishing" he wouldn't for months so he wouldn't cause her to come early.. lol! Sorry if that's tmi.. I'm trying to walk more, especially while having contractions. . And I'm constantly rocking my hips and wiggling around..lol! The pelvic soreness it getting terrible, and starting to shoot down the front of my legs.. :/


----------



## Christi85

Back from my 38-week OB appointment. No scan today for some reason, but doc listened to the hb with the doppler and it was 160+. I was a little worried that it was a bit too high, but doc said all sounded good and that I was carrying a 'very happy baby'. Truth is, baby was moving during the doppler, so I wonder if that caused his hb to go up. When I listen in with my home doppler, he's usually in the 130s-140s.

I also had the dreaded cervical check per my acupuncturist's recommendation. Unfortunately this didn't provide any good info, other than the cervix still being closed with no dilation and that the baby's head was very low. Doc had trouble locating my cervix because of the baby's head, making the cervix stay behind baby's head. For this reason, he wasn't able to check the baby's exact position (like if he was facing anterior or posterior) 'cause he didn't want to torture me, in his own words, but said he may need to next week to try and get more information. Ugh! :wacko:

Other than that, we briefly discussed signs of labor and I asked how long he generally waits to induce after the due date if there are no medical problems. To my great surprise, he said 41w3d which was way longer than I expected to hear :happydance: I doubt I will want to wait that long anyway, but I was very happy I won't feel pressurized to get induced as soon as I pass the due date (if that's the case). My plan is to have at least a couple of acupuncture sessions to try and induce naturally (but only after my due date, don't want to do anything until then) and the fact that my doc is so lax about induction time frames allows me plenty of time to give acupuncture the best chance at working and lower my chances of being medically induced. Realistically though, I doubt I'd want to wait over 41 weeks, I think I'd be way too nervous about complications after a certain point, so my ideal time frame for little one's arrival remains between 39 weeks and 40 weeks plus 2-3 days. I'd probably schedule an elective induction at 41 weeks if acupuncture hadn't worked and/or labor hadn't started on its own by then.


----------



## Bug222

Sounds like a great appointment Christi- sorry you weren't able to get all the info you had hoped about baby's position though. Sounds like you and your Dr are and the same wavelength.


----------



## maryanne1987

Really glad all went well with your appointment christi!


----------



## wantabby

Glad you had a good appointment Christi!! 

Bug... Tomorrow. . TOMORROW IS the day!!! Ahh!! I'm so excited for you!! 

I am in the waiting room at my doctor right now.. getting anxious!!


----------



## Christi85

Good luck wantabby! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Good luck tomorrow Bug!!

Hope all is ok wantabby :)


----------



## wantabby

I am back from the doctor. Everything looked good except little Miss was being lazy, so she sent me for an NST. My I had 3 contractions within 30 minutes and they said she responded well, so they sent me home. They told me to come back if my contractions got closer, stronger, water breaks, bleeding, etc..lol!! So basically anything to come back. My doctor wants any reason to take her. ( she's afraid I won't be able to vaginally deliver due to Adaline's size 8#12oz today!! )
So if nothing happens this weekend she is putting me in Monday @39 weeks to induce and see if I can deliver.. kinda scary!! So within 5 days she will be here!!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies!!! Eeek! Just got off the phone with the hospital. We have to be there for 6am- my OR time is 7:45. 

Hope your appointment went well wantabby!!


----------



## babyfeva

wantabby said:


> I am back from the doctor. Everything looked good except little Miss was being lazy, so she sent me for an NST. My I had 3 contractions within 30 minutes and they said she responded well, so they sent me home. They told me to come back if my contractions got closer, stronger, water breaks, bleeding, etc..lol!! So basically anything to come back. My doctor wants any reason to take her. ( she's afraid I won't be able to vaginally deliver due to Adaline's size 8#12oz today!! )
> So if nothing happens this weekend she is putting me in Monday @39 weeks to induce and see if I can deliver.. kinda scary!! So within 5 days she will be here!!

Omg, how exciting!! Hopefully she comes before Monday!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Eeek! Just got off the phone with the hospital. We have to be there for 6am- my OR time is 7:45.
> 
> Hope your appointment went well wantabby!!

May you have a smooth delivery. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Christi85

How exciting wantabby!! Monday is so close! Looking forward to your update! :flower:

Good luck for tomorrow Bug! :flower:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck tomorrow bug and can't wait to hear an update wantabby!


----------



## ellahopesky

Hope everyone is doing well, it's been ages since I posted on this thread! Our little rainbow arrived on my birthday (23/08) weighing 7lb15oz. We've named her Willow x


----------



## Christi85

ellahopesky said:


> Hope everyone is doing well, it's been ages since I posted on this thread! Our little rainbow arrived on my birthday (23/08) weighing 7lb15oz. We've named her Willow x

Awesome news!! Big congratulations on the birth of your little girl :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Ella!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all is well wantabby!

Best of luck for today bug!!! Cannot wait for an update!

Congrats Ella!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats ella! Love her name

Good luck bug!! U will be meeting your little guy soon!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Ella!:thumbup:


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Ella!!!

Bug, update?? I'm getting anxious. .lol!!


----------



## babyfeva

I had my 39 week checkup today and I was a little over 1cm dilated which is a change from a fingertip last week. I think my membranes swept because it hurt. I had some spotting today along with some cramping. Anyways, I will be going to the hospital on Sunday night to have Cervadil started to ripen my cervix. My Dr. Thinks it's best to have baby a few days earlier due to my history of having a 9.5 pound baby last time and having GD this time. So, if all goes smoothly my baby girl should be here my Monday. I'm so excited and nervous.


----------



## Bug222

wantabby said:


> Congratulations Ella!!!
> 
> Bug, update?? I'm getting anxious. .lol!!

Brodie is here safe and sound. 7lbs 1oz of pure squishy perfection (I may be biased :) ) . Still in the hospital- hoping to go home tomorrow. Breastfeeding has been a big rough but we are starting to get the hang of things.


----------



## Bug222

babyfeva said:


> I had my 39 week checkup today and I was a little over 1cm dilated which is a change from a fingertip last week. I think my membranes swept because it hurt. I had some spotting today along with some cramping. Anyways, I will be going to the hospital on Sunday night to have Cervadil started to ripen my cervix. My Dr. Thinks it's best to have baby a few days earlier due to my history of having a 9.5 pound baby last time and having GD this time. So, if all goes smoothly my baby girl should be here my Monday. I'm so excited and nervous.

So exciting!!!


----------



## Christi85

Best of luck babyfeva!! :flower: Keep us posted when you can! 

Huge congratulations Bug! I saw Brodie in the pics you uploaded on the facebook group. He is adorable! :hugs: Hope breastfeeding gets easier for you and that you're recovering well from your section :hugs:

Exciting this group's babies are now arriving one after the other :happydance:
I still remember when this thread was first opened - we were all so scared and cautious and kept monitoring symptoms and taking a ton of HPTs to compare lines, and now the first babies have already arrived and the rest are due to arrive shortly! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on your baby boy Bug!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Bug, so pleased to hear Brodie has arrived safely :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Bug, glad the little one and you are doing well. Hope breastfeeding gets easier :D


----------



## maryanne1987

Best of luck babyfeva! 

Huge congrats bug, your boy is so adorable! 

Aurora Rose arrived yesterday at 8.50pm weighing 7lbs12 after a 3.5 hours of labour. Been a rough few days and I'm still not very well, but she is perfect. Absolutely worth every bit of heartache we have have had over the years. Still can't believe she's ours.


----------



## Christi85

So excited for you Maryanne! Your little girl is adorable! :hugs: So glad you had the natural labor you were hoping for and didn't need to worry about an induction in the end!:flower: Though I have to admit, I'm shocked you had the baby in just 3 1/2 hours :wacko: I know they say second babies come earlier and faster than first ones, but 3 1/2 hours is super fast by all standards! Also, interesting how she came out and weighed a very healthy weight and not nearly as much as they were estimating :winkwink:

Babyfeva and wantabby - good luck for your upcoming inductions! :flower:

AFM - still no labor signs, though I have a feeling the baby will come by early next week or so. We'll see if I'm right or not. I have an appointment with my acupuncturist for Sat. morning and assuming I haven't gone into labor by then (I'll be 39w4d at that point), I'll ask him if he can help move things along. Though I have this irrational fear that possibly going into labor over Labor Day weekend (assuming acupuncture does the trick) might not be ideal. Somehow I've gotten it into my head that the hospital will be understaffed due to the holiday. Stupid thought, I know, but for some reason I've been thinking about it and it's making me worry :wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Maryanne...another little one arrived in this group. I'm pleased you didn't have to have an induction. 
So exciting...who's next?!

I might phone the midwives today or tomorrow or as I keep getting headaches and I never suffer with them. I'm hoping it's just hormones as they come and go.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Maryanne!!

I'm here at the hospiral. Had Cervidil placed at 10:25 pm and now it's a long waiting game. I'm so restless lying in this bed. Hopefully there will be some progression in a few hours.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies! Still on cloud 9!! She's so perfect. 

I know Christi! So glad I went with my gut and refused to be be induced early as they thought she was big, she's tiny! And 3.5 hours was slow for me, I had zack in 1.5 hours! This labour felt like it took forever but was totally worth every minute! 

So excited to see who is next! Good luck to all with inductions coming up!

Ooooh so exciting babyfeva!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck babyfeva! I can't wait to hear how everything goes. I'm having this done Thursday if he doesn't come in his own before then.


----------



## babyfeva

cutieq said:


> Good luck babyfeva! I can't wait to hear how everything goes. I'm having this done Thursday if he doesn't come in his own before then.

Thanks! Hopefully your baby comes before then. Contractions are starting to hurt. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## carebear1981

Huge congrats maryanne!! She is a gorgeous little girl :) 1.5 and 3.5 hrs?? Where can I sign up for that!!! LOL

Good luck babyfeva!! Hope u meet your LO soon!!

September starts tomorrow!!! :happydance: I'm full term now so he's welcome to come anytime :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Good luck babyfeva:hugs:

Congrats Maryanne:happydance:

Have my 39 week apt today, have been having increased BM for 5 days and had a lot of cramping last night barely slept a wink. Hoping there is some progress, not looking forward to being induced again. As I went in 7 am on a Thursday with Ava and did not have her until 2:30 am on Saturday. :dohh:

Good luck to everyone and cannot wait to hear birth stories and see pics :D


----------



## Christi85

Wow, so impressed at your fast labors Maryanne! :flower:

Babyfeva - glad to hear there's some progress :flower: Hope your baby doesn't take long to come. Don't hesitate to ask for pain relief if you feel you need it! :hugs:

Good luck for Thursday Cutie (if you end up having to go in) :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Maryanne!!!! 

Thinking of you babyfeva!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone. So I went in at 7pm Sunday and had Cervidil placed at 10:25 pm. Contractions started at 4am. Went from 1 to 2 centimeters by 10:30am followed with my doctor breaking my waters (that hurt so much). By 11am I was 5cms. Contractions hurt so much. By 12 noon I was 8 cms. I was checked 45 mins or so later and they could feel her head. 1 contraction later she was out! Angelina was born at 12:58pm. She weighed 7lbs 15oz, 19.5 inches. She's so precious and her big brother loved her. Best of luck to everyone else. I can't wait to hear who's next.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats babyfeva!!! Lovely name!! :)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats babyfeva!!!


----------



## Christi85

Great news babyfeva! :flower:
Congratulations on your little girl! :flower:

AFM (copy-pasting from my FB group post): Had my 39-week OB appointment this afternoon. I asked to forego the cervical exam, so no idea how progressed I am (last week I was 0 dilated and cervix was closed). Had a quick scan and all was good and baby is low. Doctor wants to do a membrane sweep next week if I'm still pregnant to help move things along and the mere thought terrifies me :wacko: I'm actually seeing him on Wednesday instead of Tuesday next week (I'll be 40+1 if I haven't gone into labor), so I've an incentive to try and get things moving before then. I have an acupuncture appointment booked for Saturday morning and if nothing has happened yet, I'm hopeful it might help move things along. Other than that, I've no idea what else might help, but I may try walking, nipple stimulation, eating spicier foods and pineapple juice. We haven't BDed in a while, and I suspect it would be super uncomfortable with baby's head this low, so I'm hesitant, but I may even give that a shot :winkwink: Those of you who've had membrane sweeps done, how painful was it for you?


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations babyfeva...so exciting hearing about these babies arriving! 

Christi I hope all goes well and baby arrives in the next week for you. I've not had any type of sweep before so have no idea what it's like. 

I'm starting to worry a bit about nu waters leaking as I've had more discharge...when my daughter was born I didn't have any waters so they said they would have leaked but I had no idea. Just worried about it happening again.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats babyfeva, bugg, cutie, and Maryanne!! (And anyone else I missed?)

Haven't posted in this group in forever but my little girl arrived very unexpectedly on 8/18. Wishing the rest of you ladies all of the luck!


----------



## carebear1981

Aw congrats confuzion!! Nice to hear from you :)


----------



## Christi85

Confuzion - big congratulations on the arrival of your daughter, and how nice to hear from you after some time! :flower:
I went to your journal and read about your adventure with baby's arrival - what a shock it must have been at the time, and how scary the way and circumstances under which she arrived! But glad to read she's doing so well now :hugs: 
All the best for the future! :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Confuzion on your baby girl!

Well after a night and day of period type aches and pains and lots of Braxton hicks everything has calmed down again. Although I have spd I am trying to walk more with the dogs to help things get moving. 

Anyone else getting niggles?


----------



## carebear1981

I've been getting period-like cramps and I'm nauseous if I'm not eating something. 
Had an appointment yesterday but she didn't check my cervix for progress. Hoping something is going on down there! I also found out I'm GBS +. Sooo disappointed. But my OB acted like it's no big deal. All I need are antibiotics during labour. She didn't say anything about heading to the hospital right away, she just said get there quickly if my water breaks so they can get the antibiotics into me before delivery. I was confused cuz I thought I read I had to get there earlier and was disappointed cuz I hoped to labour at home for a bit. I don't know.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats babyfeva and confuzion!:thumbup:


----------



## tooth_fairy

Christi85 said:


> Great news babyfeva! :flower:
> Congratulations on your little girl! :flower:
> 
> AFM (copy-pasting from my FB group post): Had my 39-week OB appointment this afternoon. I asked to forego the cervical exam, so no idea how progressed I am (last week I was 0 dilated and cervix was closed). Had a quick scan and all was good and baby is low. Doctor wants to do a membrane sweep next week if I'm still pregnant to help move things along and the mere thought terrifies me :wacko: I'm actually seeing him on Wednesday instead of Tuesday next week (I'll be 40+1 if I haven't gone into labor), so I've an incentive to try and get things moving before then. I have an acupuncture appointment booked for Saturday morning and if nothing has happened yet, I'm hopeful it might help move things along. Other than that, I've no idea what else might help, but I may try walking, nipple stimulation, eating spicier foods and pineapple juice. We haven't BDed in a while, and I suspect it would be super uncomfortable with baby's head this low, so I'm hesitant, but I may even give that a shot :winkwink: Those of you who've had membrane sweeps done, how painful was it for you?

Hi Christi,

Hope things progress for you before Wed, I too have a sweep on Tuesday 
(40 weeks 1 day). I had one last time as well and personally I did not find it painful. As far as I know the more dilation and what not, the easier it is. Good luck !:thumbup:


----------



## Christi85

tooth_fairy - thank you so much for the info, much appreciated! :flower: Let's hope baby makes an appearance before then, but even if he doesn't, I hope the sweep isn't that painful and most importantly, that it works! :thumbup:

Carebear - I believe you only need to get to the hospital pronto if your water breaks first. If you're only having contractions without broken waters, you may be fine laboring at home for a while. Your doctor should be able to tell you exactly what to do in each case.

Yazzy - I've been getting TONS of Braxton Hicks in the past few weeks. Some of them are now accompanied by period type pain and/or charlie horses in my inner thighs (really uncomfortable!), but they're so few and far in between (I may even go 1-2 days without getting any painful Braxton Hicks) that I don't feel I've gotten near the real thing at any point so far. 

AFM: I have an acupuncture appointment booked for tomorrow morning, so I'm hopeful it may help move things along. If needed, I'll book one for next Saturday too and will cancel if I go into labor in the meantime. I've also been thinking I'll be discussing an induction for either Monday the 14th (40+6) or Tuesday the 15th (41 weeks) at my next OB appointment, if baby is still refusing to move by then. Though DH isn't terribly enthusiastic about that plan. He's such a supporter of 'nature knows best' (and I am too, but sometimes we have to intervene and that's how it is), and since the doctor has said he'll let me go up to 41+3, he doesn't see the point in speeding that up by just 3-4 days. He doesn't think it'll make a difference and he thinks it'll give baby extra time and he may come out on his own. Plus DH was born at 41+3 (and his younger sister at 41+1), both very easy labors for his Mom, so that reinforces his belief. But I'm very reluctant to let him stay in past 41 weeks. More out of fear of complications and less about him growing too big for my petite size, though both play a part in my thinking process. Anyway, let's hope little guy decides to come out on his own before then (preferably by Wednesday, so that I don't have to have the sweep either :winkwink:), so that we don't have to make that decision ourselves.


----------



## Bug222

I'm adding the babies to the front page- but please double check the dates and wrights are correct... Brain is barely functional. 

Confuzion- what was Zinnia's birth weight?


----------



## carebear1981

Christi - FX you will go before then! I get what your DH is saying but I would also not like to go over 41 weeks either.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies! I hope all these Braxton hicks turn into something soon! We want to see these babies :D

Bugg - Zinnia was 7lb 6oz of deliciousness ;)


----------



## yazzy

Christi I hope you get to stay at home for a while before going into hospital. They don't check us for gbs in the UK so no experience but I hope all goes well.

I had my 38 week appointment today and the midwife wasn't happy with my measurements as she is measuring me at 34 weeks but 2 weeks ago a midwife said I measured 36 weeks. I have to go back in 1 week to check again and if they aren't sure I will just have a quick scan. They really emphasised about any change in movements to phone immediately which was a bit scary but hopefully they remind everyone at this stage. Oh I hope baby arrives in the next week!


----------



## Christi85

Ugh, yazzy - could it be that your bump has dropped and it's measuring smaller? I've heard that tends to happen a lot. Especially since you measured right 2 weeks ago. I don't believe anything would be wrong with your baby, so hopefully you can be reassured at next week's appointment :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Agree with Christi :) sometimes bumps drop and become smaller. Plus if a different midwife may have measured differently. Try not to worry :flower: Hope your baby will be here soon!!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Christi and carebear bump has dropped but the more experienced midwife said it shouldn't make such a difference. I think it's how they measured me. At least I'm reassured because I had a scan only 2 weeks ago. Babies head is 1/5 engaged so only a tiny bit but I didn't think 2nd babies start engaging until labour.
So excited to meet this little one :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats babyfeva and confusion! So pleased for you both!!

Christi I hope things move along for you soon! Sweeps aren't pleasant, but you can get through it! Just think it will lead to your beautiful baby hopefully! Just make sure you relax well it's being done, it really does help. 

Carebear I think it depends on hospital protocal on how they treat gbs. Because sometimes waters don't break till well into labour so my hospital prefers to start iv antibiotics once 4cm dilated. Although with my son I didn't have time for any antibiotics as my labour was so fast. If your worried talk to your doctor, I'm sure they can ease your mind. They will know what's best for you in your individual situation try not to worry. 

Yazzy I agree it may just be baby changing positions/bump dropping or just someone measuring differently. Sure all will be ok? Your still team yellow aren't you? Bet you can't wait for the surprise now! 

Well I'm gutted. I'm still not well, had to go onto some medication for the issues with my liver and it means I have to stop breastfeeding :( cried all night. I love feeding her myself so much. Oh doesn't understand and says me getting back out of hospital and being well again is more important, don't think he gets just how important it is to me. Feel like a failure.


----------



## yazzy

Oh Maryanne don't feel a failure, you can't help getting poorly. Is it a definite no no to bring able to continue breastfeeding when you have finished the medication? I understand how difficult it must be for you...hugs x


----------



## maryanne1987

I was planning to express till I was able to come off the medication. Just to keep my milk supply going and then hopefully resume feeding but doctors said I will most likely be on the medication 6 plus months with the dosage increased for a few weeks once they have operated. Plus the said the strain the milk production is putting on my body isn't helping matters. It's just such a shame as aurora took to feeding like a pro, perfect latch, feeding regularly, no discomfort to me at all. I'm sure I will get over it, it's just hard at the moment as I was so happy with breastfeeding. Still guess the main thing is baby is fed.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sorry maryanne. Try not to be too hard on yourself. Aurora being fed is most important and she got a week of your milk. At least that's something. 
Hope the meds keep you healthy and you get better soon!


----------



## Bug222

I'm sorry Maryanne- you are by no means a failure. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Christi85

Maryanne - I'm so sorry! I totally get your disappointment :hugs:
I know that sometimes (often times, in fact) doctors like to err on the side of caution and are quick to advise coming off of breastfeeding when taking a drug, just to be on the safe side. Though in more cases than not, most drugs are actually compatible with breastfeeding. Of course if it's a long term thing, then it might be a different story. If you have a lactation consultant you trust, I'd say definitely talk to her first as most doctors aren't really experts on breastfeeding, and also, there's this website/database (I believe it's for all of Europe - my European friends have been using it) where you can type in the medication you are taking and get the most up-to-date information on how safe it is for breastfeeding etc. You can give it a shot and see if your medication is listed and what it says about it:
https://www.e-lactancia.org

AFM - Had my acupuncture appointment this morning. He did what he called a 'pre-induction' treatment to help my hip and pelvic bones and soft tissue to open up for delivery. He also did some cupping to help blood flow and boost the immune system. He showed me a variation of a squatting exercise to get my upper legs ready for pushing and also gave me some herbs to start on my due date if baby isn't here by then. I'm supposed to increase the dose every two days, and these herbs are basically supposed to stimulate uterine contractions. I'm seeing him again next Saturday for a proper induction session if I'm still not in labor, and he showed my husband (who drove me to the appointment) how to massage a certain point on my shoulders that is also supposed to stimulate contractions. I told him about the sweep my doctor wants to do and he was actually quite supportive of the idea and said that it can definitely help stimulate the uterus to start labor, but warned me it won't be fun (duh, I know :wacko:). He was happy my doctor would let me go 'till 41+3 assuming all continues to be good, but then I told him that I'd be very reluctant to go past 41 weeks and he said that there would be no harm in trying a low dose of pitocin or the cervical suppository around 41 weeks to help get things going. Pretty much he said I should try my best for a vaginal labor if possible, but not to be afraid to try different things to get there, especially the more low tech methods. So we shall see what ends up happening and when! I'm now officially in 'get baby out' mode :haha:


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I know I updated on facebook when she was born, but we are home. Dealing with some Jaundice and breastfeeding issues. I have a ton of milk, but I am having a terrible time getting her to latch. Apparently I have flat nipples. . :( so I'm already pumping, which sucks! I am having to syringe feed Adaline to keep her from starving.. I hope she will learn and we can do away with the intervention stuff! As for her jaundice, her levels are going down. So I am happy about that! :) 

We are just taking it day by day now. I am finally moving around a bit from the csection. It is frustrating, but all I know is I love this little girl more than anything! ! 

Adaline Grace 
9-1-2015 @ 1:14
7#6oz &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Bug222

Big hugs wantabby- we are still doing the same with Brodie- it's so exhausting! Let's hope these babies figure it out soon!!


----------



## Christi85

Congrats again wantabby! :flower:

Sorry to hear about your breastfeeding challenges! :hugs: Hopefully things will get better soon and you'll be able to enjoy breastfeeding more! It's great news that baby's jaundice is improving though - I would think that's a good sign that she's feeding well too, as jaundice coming down is probably a direct result of her peeing and pooping out good amounts :winkwink:
Hang in there and seek out the help of your lactation consultant when you need it :hugs:
Taking it day by day is definitely a good strategy at this point! Glad to hear you're recovering from your c-section too! :flower:


----------



## Christi85

Hope everyone is doing/feeling well.
Hopefully new moms are settling into life with a new baby and those still pregnant are still going strong.

Well, today is (was?) my due date and still no baby :shrug:
I know of course that only 5% of babies are born on their actual due date and that it's just an estimate, but it is a date that you have in mind for months and months during pregnancy as if something IS going to happen then :haha: I also know that a big number of first time moms especially go late and that the new international guidelines don't consider one to be actually overdue until 42 weeks, yet still I feel I'm late. It's a mind thing :winkwink:
Yesterday and today I've had some mildly painful contractions, but nothing regular or consistent, so I think it may just be my body doing prep work. For now I've started taking the new herbs supplied by my acupuncturist and hoping they'll do something, and I'm seeing my OB tomorrow afternoon for a check up and for him to attempt the sweep :wacko: And of course induction acupuncture on Saturday if needed, plus a couple of 'old wives tales' steps. Other than that, just sitting here waiting patiently, though I do think I may discuss an induction at 41 weeks if baby is still not here/on his way by then, we'll see what my doc says. I guess I'll also find out if my OB will want me to be checked more often now that I will have passed my due date (most likely). I'll update tomorrow, unless baby decides to make his entrance into the world by then :winkwink:


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck tomorrow Christi!! I have an appointment too. Hoping she'll at least check me for progress


----------



## Bug222

Good luck tomorrow Christi and Carebear! 

Today was my first day on my own with my boys- I'm absolutely drained. Brodie was unsettled all day and barely slept, Iain spent the day telling me that he was too sad to do anything and acting out for attention. We are still having feeding issues with Brodie so I'm pumping and bottle feeding- but finding the time to pump is proving difficult. I accidentally left the door open and my dog got out- luckily my wonderful neighbour found him. So I figure it can only get better from here lol.


----------



## Christi85

Oh Bug, I'm sorry you seem to be having a rough few days while still adjusting :hugs: Things will definitely get better from now on :hugs:

We've been dealing with an ant invasion in the house in the last couple of days, which isn't helped by the fact that we're having YET another heat wave in So Cal :wacko: We're hesitant to call an exterminator as I could be going into labor any day now, so we might not even be home to meet him, so DH has been spraying all around the house with moderate success, and we've been doing all we can on our own to keep them away, again with some but not total success. This has been stressful and upsetting and very time consuming, and I feel like it's the last thing I need right now (I'd been hoping to be completely relaxed to focus on caring for baby, breastfeeding and recovering from delivery whenever it happens, and I'm not sure this will be happening at this rate :cry:). In any event, I'm trying to keep calm and hoping things will get better as well :flower:

On a different note, I'm officially overdue now (it's still 10pm here, but there's no way I'll be going into labor AND delivering in the next two hours, lol :haha:)

Good luck tomorrow carebear! Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Bug - it's always the first day is the worst I bet. Hope things will settle for you. 

Christi- ugh. Sorry you are going through that when I'm sure all you need is to relax! We've just had a heat wave here in southern Ontario and there's no infestation but there are soooo many house flies!! I've been staying inside (since I swell so quickly) with a fly swatter. They are just so annoying. We put the car seat in last night and the flies were everywhere outside! Was getting so agitated since I was sweaty and gross and they kept landing on me. 

I've been super sore in my lower belly and achy (period like cramps) but haven't had any loss of mucus plug or bloody show. For those that know, do you lose mucus plug as soon as you start dilating? Does this mean I haven't yet?


----------



## yazzy

Carebear when I had my daughter I didn't lose my mucus plug until a few hours before she was born and I had been in labour a while before that. I think it varies for everyone.

Christi I'm sure baby will arrive soon, keep walking around and try to keep occupied.

Well after baby being a bit quieter and not as vigorous with movements I tthought I'd be heading to the hospital today but he/she has perked up today...Ahh they do like to worry us.
I'm really sore today, feel like I'm walking around with a melon between my legs!!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks yazzy!! Glad to hear baby perked up, they sure do like to stress us out!! Haha, I told DH it felt like a 10 lb bowling ball between my legs... let's hope he's not 10 lbs though. I'll go with melon from now on ;)


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha 10lb would terrify me Carebear!!


----------



## babyfeva

Bug222 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Christi and Carebear!
> 
> Today was my first day on my own with my boys- I'm absolutely drained. Brodie was unsettled all day and barely slept, Iain spent the day telling me that he was too sad to do anything and acting out for attention. We are still having feeding issues with Brodie so I'm pumping and bottle feeding- but finding the time to pump is proving difficult. I accidentally left the door open and my dog got out- luckily my wonderful neighbour found him. So I figure it can only get better from here lol.

I'm sorry you're day has been rough. I'm nervous about being alone with 2 soon. DH goes back to work on Monday. My 2 yo son has been acting out as well. It's been a challenge.


----------



## babyfeva

Christi85 said:


> Oh Bug, I'm sorry you seem to be having a rough few days while still adjusting :hugs: Things will definitely get better from now on :hugs:
> 
> We've been dealing with an ant invasion in the house in the last couple of days, which isn't helped by the fact that we're having YET another heat wave in So Cal :wacko: We're hesitant to call an exterminator as I could be going into labor any day now, so we might not even be home to meet him, so DH has been spraying all around the house with moderate success, and we've been doing all we can on our own to keep them away, again with some but not total success. This has been stressful and upsetting and very time consuming, and I feel like it's the last thing I need right now (I'd been hoping to be completely relaxed to focus on caring for baby, breastfeeding and recovering from delivery whenever it happens, and I'm not sure this will be happening at this rate :cry:). In any event, I'm trying to keep calm and hoping things will get better as well :flower:
> 
> On a different note, I'm officially overdue now (it's still 10pm here, but there's no way I'll be going into labor AND delivering in the next two hours, lol :haha:)
> 
> Good luck tomorrow carebear! Keep us posted! :flower:

Sorry to hear about the ant invasion. I just heard about this on the news last night. Apparently they are looking for water. We're I'm the middle of a heat wave as well in the Bay Area. It's supposed to be 100 degrees today!

Can't wait to hear more birth announcements soon from those of you still waiting.


----------



## carebear1981

Just back from my appointment. I'm 1cm dilated :wohoo: I know I can be that way awhile but I'm still excited for progress. 
My little guy does not like the OB taking his heart rate. This is 2 weeks in a row he kicked and pushed her away while she was trying to get it.


----------



## Bug222

Yay carebear!!


----------



## carebear1981

:cry: I got some horrible news last night. My aunt passed away suddenly (she was only 55) and has 3 mostly grown children (youngest is 17). She was like a second mom to me growing up. My mom was so worried about the stress it was going to cause me she almost didn't tell me!! I mean, I'm really upset but it's kind of a need to know! My little boy seems to be doing ok. He's still kicking away so hoping my stress isn't affecting him. I did have my bloody show overnight. Huge glob of plug streaked with blood. So now I'm worried my stress is inducing me! No contractions yet, just awful cramps. I'd love to have him now, just to add a little joy to this very sad family time but it also seems like a bad time...


----------



## yazzy

Oh no Carebear that's awful news, I'm so sorry for your loss. And for your cousins to lose their mum at that age :(

You never know, baby might be on their way soon after having a bloody show!

How is everyone else doing? How many of us are still waiting for our babies?!

I had another appointment today, all seems ok and baby is getting more engaged each week...I wasn't sure that happens with 2nd babies. Have been in so much pain today with this spd...I want baby here soon!


----------



## babyfeva

Carebear, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maryanne1987

So sorry for your loss carebear :( hope your ok. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting! Cannot wait for your announcements!


----------



## yazzy

I thought something might have been starting today as I lost some more mucus plug and was getting really period pain crampy that was coming and going but nope it all stopped lol! Fingers crossed baby decides to come out soon!

Any other news ladies?


----------



## carebear1981

I've had cramps since I lost my plug/show on Thursday night/ Friday morning. But no progress at all!!! Now I'm getting annoyed. I had my hopes set on this weekend (I read 24-48 hrs after the show labour should start!!). I would hate to go into labour on Tuesday or Wednesday and then my mom would have to decide on her sister's funeral or the birth of her first grandson. I'm already upset that I'm missing it but everyone has told me to stay home since its 2 hrs away and I'm too close to delivery and it would be too stressful :(
Come on baby!! You have 1 day or I'll have to cross my legs until Thursday.


----------



## Christi85

Hi all,
For those of you who don't follow our Facebook group, I had baby Hector last Wednesday, September 9 at 9:47pm local time. I'd been having cramps since 2am that morning and they weren't going away, though they were not exactly regular. I also had an OB appointment later that afternoon, but in the late morning cramps started to get more intense and prolonged and I also started seeing brown discharge with every wipe, so I called my doctor's office and was told to go to the hospital instead. There they found I was 4cm dilated and with almost no cervix left, so I was admitted. The cramps were getting longer and more intense and I realized I needed pain relief, so I took an epidural once at 5cm. That helped a lot, I relaxed, and I went from 5 to 10 and being ready to push within less than 6 hours :thumbup: That's where things went south though. I did a few trial pushes with the nurse and baby's oxygen levels and heart rate went way down, as low as 60. Then they went back up. Then they decided to let me wait a bit longer, since baby was still at +1 station in the birth canal, so fairly high up still (+4 being the crowning stage). Half an hour later they got me pushing again and with the first 3 or so pushes it was obvious that the baby was in distress. Heart rate went way down again, and so did oxygen levels. The doctor came in to check the monitor and they weren't going back up. At some point they did rise to normal levels and then went down into the red zone again, at which point my doctor flat out told me that if I wanted to have this baby, I'd have to consent to an emergency c-section right there and then, otherwise the risk was too high for me to continue with a vaginal delivery. We basically had no choice. So they wheeled me to the OR and within minutes I was being cut open and the baby was there before we knew it. He was given a relatively poor initial APGAR score of 6, but 5 minutes later it had improved to 8, yet they still took him to the nursery for heart and oxygen monitoring for 2 hours. I'm kinda glad I was out of it due to all the medication they gave me, because otherwise it would have been terrifying (and it still was). DH went to the nursery with him and he told me the whole experience was very traumatizing for him. But anyway, all is well that ends well. Baby was deemed to be well enough to join us in our room after the initial nursery monitoring (in the beginning we were told that even the NICU was a possibility) and he's been doing well ever since. We were discharged yesterday after spending 4 nights at the hospital (terrible experience, but that's another story) and we've been trying to get a hang on breastfeeding and establish some sort of a routine at home. 
He's been an absolute pleasure. He was born at 40 weeks & 1 day weighing 7lbs 6 oz and 21 inches and he seems to have grown already :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks for sharing you birth story christi!! And huge congrats!! So glad to hear you are home and hopefully your routine gets all settled.


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Christi, so glad to hear that everything ended well and you are all home together.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Christi. Sorry to hear about the emergency c section but glad to hear you and baby Hector are ok.


----------



## yazzy

Well its due date today for me and baby is still in there! 
I have a midwife appointment today so will ask what happens now, although here in the UK they leave you to go 2 weeks over before intervening. I haven't tried anything natural to get baby out yet...I did warn my neighbours they might see me bouncing on the trampoline soon lol!

I hope everyone else is doing well and those with babies are enjoying every minute :)


----------



## carebear1981

I'm in early labour...and progressing very slowly :( went to the hospital after 2 hrs of contractions being 4 to 7 mins apart and was still only 1 cm! They monitored me for 3 hrs and checked again... still only 1 cm. So frustrating I wanted to cry when she said I should go labour at home. Got a shot of morphine and gravol to take the edge off. I didn't think early labour was supposed to hurt so much :( guess I'm a wimp :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Carebear...I had 2 days of that type of labour before it kicked in properly and I had my daughter. Hopefully yours picks up soon.

I ended up being monitored after my midwife appointment. They did a ctg for reduced movement which showed baby is doing ok but they are a little concerned that I'm measuring smaller again, only measuring 34 weeks now. I have to go back on Sunday for another ctg then a scan and probably a sweep on Monday. Keep your fingers crossed ladies that all is ok and baby arrives very soon!


----------



## Christi85

Carebear - best of luck and keep us posted! I know, it hurts so bad even in early labor! :wacko: I decided very early on that I would take the epidural once contractions set in. Keep your chin up, take pain relief if you need it and think that your baby will be here very soon :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you yazzy! :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

As most of you know from Fb :) Bradley Roger arrived yesterday at about 2pm via emergency c-section after 26 hours of prelabour and 14 hrs of active labour. He's in the nursery since they weren't happy with his breathing and he's sluggish but he's responding well to his IV. Will update with pic when out of hospital


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Carebear, lovely news. Was just thinking he must be here by now. Can't wait to see a pic!

Well girls, I'm still waiting! Had another ctg yesterday and a swab in case waters were leaking. Baby seemed quite happy in there so I should be back to the hospital today for a scan to check babies size and fluid levels. Hopefully get a sweep afterwards to kick start labour! Come on baby...3 days overdue now!


----------



## carebear1981

Glad your ctg went well yazzy!! Come on out baby!!

I can't resist, I'm posting pics now. Just had an awesome late night feeding. He's doing amazing on the IV!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150920_183436.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20150919_180042.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Carebear!


----------



## yazzy

Awww love seeing pics...so cute!!


----------



## Christi85

Big congrats Carebear! Baby Bradley looks adorable!! :flower:

Good luck yazzy!! Not long now...


----------



## maryanne1987

Huge congrats carebear! He's gorgeous!

Glad all is well yazzy! Hopefully your little one will arrive soon!


----------



## yazzy

Ladies....my yellow bump turned blue!!!!

Jago was born at 4.11am this morning, everything went well and I am just waiting for his big sister to come and see him eeek exciting!!!


----------



## wantabby

Yayy Yazzy!! Congratulations on your little boy!! I hope big sister enjoys him!!


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats Yazzy!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats yazzy!!! Exciting!! I'm sure big sis will love him!!


----------



## Christi85

Great news yazzy! :flower:
Congrats on your new baby boy!! :flower:

So do we all have our babies now? At least those of us who were frequent visitors of this thread? Makes sense, since September is almost over now. How exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations yazzy! That's great news! 

Yes I was wondering if everyone has had their babies? Or are their any sweetpeas left to arrive?


----------



## yazzy

Thanks everyone! Lola is absolutely besotted with her little brother. 
I have stayed in hospital overnight just so I get some rest and for peace of mind but oh god it broke my heart because I have never seen or heard my daughter so upset when she realised she couldn't stay with me :(
I just can't wait for her to come up in the morning and we all go home together :)


----------



## carebear1981

Aw. Poor big sis! Hope you are home as a family now and enjoying it!!

I think all the frequent posters are done :) congrats all!!

Bradley will be a week tomorrow! All he wants to do is eat! I'm having a hard time finding sleep. We spend all night cluster-feeding.


----------



## maryanne1987

How your home safe now yazzy! 

Awww can't believe we all have have our babies. Aurora is 4 weeks Sunday! It goes so fast. Any of you ladies planning more babies in the future?


----------



## Bug222

No this is it for me! Two was in our "future plans" when we thought of our family. 

Brodie was 4 weeks yesterday! The time has flown by!


----------



## carebear1981

Wow 4 weeks for some, that's so awesome :)

I still would like to have another, probably in the recommended 2 years (after c-section). Even though that will put me at 36/37 y.o. I've always dreamed of having 2. Although I'm definitely considering a planned c-section. I'm a little traumatized after that labour and EMCS


----------



## Christi85

My ideal case scenario would be to have 2 kids as well. At the moment I don't want to think of another pregnancy/labor though, and I'd always wanted my children to be 3-4 years apart, so if we do try for another one, it's not going to be in the very near future. Right now I'm perfectly happy to devote my time and energy taking care of Hector who is a lot of work anyway :haha:.

That being said, when I was being evaluated for infertility back in 2014, I was warned of a low AMH for my age (reduced ovarian reserve), which may make it harder to conceive in the future if the levels drop too low over time. So this is also something to take into consideration and perhaps decide not to wait as long as originally thought before TTC again, but even so, weighing the pros and cons of each plan of action, as well as other factors like time, finances, childcare and other practical concerns, it still makes much more sense for us to wait a while before trying for another baby.

Like carebear, if another baby does come along in the future, I too may opt straight for a repeat c-section, though I'm sure I will research and weigh all options if and when that time comes again.

At the moment these are all just thoughts, with my pregnancy, labor and delivery still very fresh in my mind and my recovery still under way, and I'm sure how I feel may change in the future. I suppose it's always possible Hector turns out to be such a high maintenance child that we may decide we simply don't have the energy for a second one anyway, lol :haha:
So we shall see how things actually pan out in the years to come, but the way I see things right now, I don't see DH and I going back to TTC for a good 2 years or more :winkwink:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Yazzy! My little one turns 4 weeks on Monday. Can't believe how fast time has gone by. I'm done with 2 kids. Haha


----------



## maryanne1987

We have always wanted a large family, 4 children ideally. So we won't be waiting too long before Ttc again. But this time rather than the charting and temping and worrying we will just be leaving it to see what happens and enjoying aurora growing up. We ideally wouldn't want a huge age gap but took us 8 years to have aurora so who knows what will happen. That's party why why can't afford to wait to long before ttc again. But to be honest if it never happens for us again then that's cool as I'm blessed with two beauties already, feel very lucky indeed.


----------



## yazzy

I've always said I'd love 3 or 4 children but now we have 2 I think one more would be plenty....If we are lucky enough to have more. 
Great to be home and Jago has fitted in perfectly although after being used to having a girl we are still getting used to having a little boy who can cover you in wee within seconds lol!


----------



## carebear1981

Lol yazzy!! My first experience changing Bradley at home, he covered me with pee. Yesterday I was mid-diaper swap and he farted and pooped everywhere!! :rofl: I'm still a rookie with this diaper thing and having a boy doesn't help!


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha carebear I've done it before but seriously this little man covers everything in wee and poo lol!


----------



## Christi85

I hear you about baby boys covering you in pee (and poo), lol :haha: :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

I've had to wash all 4 change table covers that we have... we've been home 4 days :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Yup I'm in my second boy... And I'm still mopping pee off the floor...


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha trust me it's been no easier with a girl, I thought I'd done my time being covered in pee and poo with my son, but no, aurora is worse! I had to change my outfit four times today! And need to get the carpet professionally cleaned next week. She somehow manages to aim it off her changing table. Projectile pooing oh calls it lol.


----------



## carebear1981

DH calls it the 'Poo Cannon' :haha: well at least it's not just little boys


----------



## yazzy

I think I have a nocturnal child! 2nd night of zero sleep as he is constantly attached to my boob!
I'm now downstairs in an attempt to pretend it's daytime as he couldn't be more perfect eating and sleeping in the day.


----------



## carebear1981

I have the same problem yazzy. Brad just eats and eats overnight and I get no sleep. I posted about it and got a lot of assurances that's he's boosting my supply and it's completely normal and I wasn't the only one. Made me feel better. he's just starting now to sleep a little bit more at night but I still find he likes to cluster-feed at 2am (my little vampire)


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone? ? Busy boob feeding? Lol! !


----------



## carebear1981

LOL yep exactly!! It's definitely not easy. Found out I get vasospasms so I have to keep my boobs warm. Gonna suck as cold weather is coming. He started cluster-feeding again (every hour). I think we're coming to another growth spurt


----------



## Christi85

Crazy here as well! We too seem to be going from one growth spurt to the next with very short breaks :wacko: Can't wait to get to 6 weeks - a lot of people say that's when things start to settle down.
This week has been more of a struggle than usual to get him to sleep for longer stretches through the day. He used to take 2-3 hour naps 2-3 times during the day, now he's started doing 20-30 minute stretches and maybe one 2-hour nap the whole day :wacko: He's done up to 5.5 hours straight at night though, and we don't wake him up to feed him anymore.

We had his 1-month pediatric visit today and all was good. He weighed 9lbs 6oz, so exactly 2lbs above birth weight :happydance: and he's also 3/4 inches taller than when he was born and head circumference is 1 inch bigger, so he's right on track :thumbup: Only thing is, he has something called 'torticollis' which is stiff neck muscles on one side, so he doesn't like to turn his head on his right side. The doctor gave us a bunch of exercises to do to help him get over it, so we'll see how that goes. All is good otherwise, just very tiring :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

I think the neck thing is pretty common. My little guy has the same. His sleeping patterns sound similar as well. We're doing great mama.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Good to hear how everyone is getting on.

After having an easy time breastfeeding my daughter for 17 months we have had the complete opposite with Jago :( even though I've had loads of support he just cannot latch well enough to get the milk he needs. After seeing a paediatrician we realised he only gained 5oz in 2 weeks so I'm now expressing and bottle feeding. I have to say I was really upset but then he was weighed and gained 5oz in 48 hours so it's for the best. I'm giving a couple formula feeds per day buy the rest is breast milk.

Otherwise he is an absolute dream, eats and sleeps and is starting to take notice of things now.


----------



## Christi85

Yazzy, don't feel upset. The most important thing is for the baby to feed well and gain weight appropriately. Glad you found the way for him to do that successfully :flower:
Also glad to hear that he's an easy baby :baby:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Christi :)


----------



## confuzion

Hey ladies I know this thread has pretty much died lol. But if any of you still log in I'd love to hear how you're doing!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your doing well confuzion? How is your little one? Crazy how quickly time passes. 

I'm good thanks. Aurora is one now. An absolute little diva, but love her so much. Couldn't imagine our life without her now. Also 32 weeks with our next, a little boy due in November. We must be crazy! lol.


----------



## Christi85

Doing well also. Little Hector turned 1 on 9/9 and he's an absolute joy and a big ball of energy! :hugs::hugs:
The past year has had many ups and downs, motherhood was far harder than I expected (and I thought I was prepared!), which in my case might also be due to the fact that I stay at home (and have recently started working from home again) with no childcare help. BUT I can honestly say that I'm now at a point where I'm enjoying the vast majority of it and feeling happy and content most of the time :flower: 
Hope you're doing well also confuzion!!

P.S. Many of us have continued to stay in touch via our Facebook group for September Sweetpeas 2015. Sharing pictures, updates on our little ones, and also advice on the more frustrating aspects of motherhood :winkwink: It's a small group (I'd say maybe 20 or less active participants) but very supportive and non judgmental. All the ladies there are awesome (many of them used to be on this thread as well). It's a private group and I believe someone needs to add you. If you're interested in joining the group, feel free to PM me.


----------



## confuzion

maryanne1987 said:


> Hope your doing well confuzion? How is your little one? Crazy how quickly time passes.
> 
> I'm good thanks. Aurora is one now. An absolute little diva, but love her so much. Couldn't imagine our life without her now. Also 32 weeks with our next, a little boy due in November. We must be crazy! lol.

It is crazy how quickly time goes! Feels like yesterday we were going through anxieties of early pregnancy together. Now my little pumpkin is 13 months old. So hard to believe. 

32 weeks with another kid?! Hats off to you mama. I'm only just starting to want another baby and not because I feel ready necessarily but I miss newborn snuggles and I know I want my kids close in age if possible. But I'm terrified! 

Huge congratulations to you! I can wait until I get pregnant again (hopefully a sticky right away this time).



Christi85 said:


> Doing well also. Little Hector turned 1 on 9/9 and he's an absolute joy and a big ball of energy! :hugs::hugs:
> The past year has had many ups and downs, motherhood was far harder than I expected (and I thought I was prepared!), which in my case might also be due to the fact that I stay at home (and have recently started working from home again) with no childcare help. BUT I can honestly say that I'm now at a point where I'm enjoying the vast majority of it and feeling happy and content most of the time :flower:
> Hope you're doing well also confuzion!!
> 
> P.S. Many of us have continued to stay in touch via our Facebook group for September Sweetpeas 2015. Sharing pictures, updates on our little ones, and also advice on the more frustrating aspects of motherhood :winkwink: It's a small group (I'd say maybe 20 or less active participants) but very supportive and non judgmental. All the ladies there are awesome (many of them used to be on this thread as well). It's a private group and I believe someone needs to add you. If you're interested in joining the group, feel free to PM me.

I DEFINITELY can relate to the feelings you had. I had no support system whatsoever. SAHM doing it all on my own 99% of the time. I was starting to lose sense of who I was and it was sooooo difficult. My daughter is so much fun now and entertains herself so much better and that's definitely helped a ton. Plus sleep has been more or less consistently good, which is also a big relief. I'm so cranky when I don't get enough sleep. 

I don't have a FB :( otherwise I'd totally be up with keeping up with you ladies on there.


----------



## maryanne1987

Are you ttc yet? Fingers crossed that the journey is much smoother for you this time. We were blessed with a very easy time while ttc this little man which was crazy considering we had already started saving for Ivf. Ttc is such an exciting time though. I'm kinda sad already that this pregnancy is nearing the end now although I am very excited to meet our new edition in a few weeks. 

I don't think people give sahm's enough credit. It's tough. I stay at home as well as homeschooling my oldest and as much as I love my children it can be a real challenge. I remember with my first in the early weeks being so overwhelmed as I didn't even have any family to help at all but it is a little easier on your second. I think mainly because you don't question your judgement all the time. I'm kinda nervous about throwing another newborn into the mix but excited at the same time. I just hope he's a little easier than Aurora has been. She hasn't even managed sleeping more than three hours yet.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so relieved to hear you say second was easier! Seems to be up in the air with people who think it's easier and others who thinks it harder. In my head it seems easier because you already know more or less what to expect and it's a bigger life change going from life being all about you to mostly about another little being than just adding one more. 

No not TTC yet. Waiting for December (was lucky for us with Zinny ;))---trying to lose a few more pounds first.

ETA: yes, I was just never expecting life as a SAHM to be so isolating. I really crave adult interaction and always wish I had more help. My husband was not quite as involved as I had hoped.


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that's a normal husband thing. He's my sons step dad although he's legally adopted him he missed out on the baby stage so when we were having Aurora he was full of all the things he was going to do. How he was going to share all the night feeds once I could express and he wouldn't care about changing nappies etc. Well he's only ever done two night feeds and normally tries to give her to me if her bottom needs a change :rofl: i just glare at him now and say 'well you know where the nappies are'. He does work very very long hours though so I do let him off, and he is a good Daddy. He's just a lot better with my oldest as they can play Xbox and wrestle each other.


----------



## Christi85

I think it's a little different for everyone, but I liked what my cousin told me after having #2 a few months ago (her first is now 3). She said the second baby itself is much easier because you know what you're doing and are more confident, but having two is harder than having just one because it's a constant balancing act to meet the needs of both. I don't think she could have put it any better.

Maryanne is definitely very brave for going for #3 this soon! :hugs: :hugs:
I hear you about sleep! Hector did several nights of 3-hour stretches recently and we were thrilled! Hope the trend continues, though he did have a bit of a restless night again last night, so we shall see.

Good luck if you start TTC again confuzion! Hope things are much easier and smoother for you this time around :hugs: 

Not interested in the 'sport' yet myself, lol :haha: I just can't imagine having to juggle two kiddos with no help, plus at the moment I'm trying to relaunch my home-based business after being on 'maternity leave' for over a year, and I'd like to give that a good boost before we start thinking about more babies. The way I see things now, if we do decide to have another (DH is very open to it already, but I'm not) it will have to be after Hector goes to preschool at the earliest (and maybe even later, as we only intend for him to go part time until he starts kindergarten when he'll be having full days, so we may even leave it till then). I am aware of the difficulties we faced having the first one and that is definitely something to consider, but we're nowhere near ready for another baby yet, financially and practically speaking. I've always been open to adoption too for growing our family if it came to that, so that's what I tell myself when I get stressed out that I may be leaving it for too late. Or we might just end up staying with one, who knows. We feel very blessed to have him as it is and our family already feels complete!

I agree about SAHMs. Some people think we sit around doing our nails all day. It drives me crazy, argh!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I refuse to let my husband hand off for a diaper change. Lol the rule is whoever smells it changes it! My husband's work hours are flexible (he owns s business that basically runs itself. He only needs to show up to check on things or deal with specific issues) so he could do more he's just always finding something else to busy himself with :wacko:. We just bought a house and he's always there working on it or at home on his phone researching things for it. And when he's not doing that, he's working out and spending time in the sauna. I wish I had that sort of freedom! I have to sneak my workout in while my daughter is eating her breakfast. 

Christi-totally understand your position on baby number 2. We're moving 10 min away from my MIL and I'm kind of relying on the hopes that that means more help next time. Because I know I will need it. And my daughter is very attached to her which helps.


----------



## maryanne1987

Just noticed you got a bfp!!! Congratulations!! So excited for you.


----------

